# et avec la tête ? v2



## aricosec (12 Mai 2004)

je donne un théme et cinqs mots,il faut ecrire un texte y incluant ces cinq mots,et ayant un vague rapport avec le théme
poeme accepté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





je commence dans le prochain,vous n'aurez qu'a le citer et effacer les quote,ainsi vous aurez vos outils présents





inutile de dire que au bout de 2 jours je choisirait arbitraitrement et partiallement... ouarrff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le gagnant qui sera donc l'operateur suivant


plus d'infos contre chéque de 100 euro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





votre    dévoué arico chang !


----------



## papa1 (12 Mai 2004)

Perso j'ai rien compris. C'est peut être l'heure tardive !


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2004)

papa1 a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'ai rien compris. C'est peut être l'heure tardive !



D'ici que le Arico se réveille, t'as le temps de récupérer à moins que Grug n'aille lui chanter l'aubade à Drancy.


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2004)

Juste pour remonter le sujet.
Parce que le Arico et Grug sont foutus de pas le trouver, tout neuf qu'il est.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Je sens qu'il va se pointer !!!!!!


----------



## aricosec (12 Mai 2004)

commme on dit dans ces cas la,des circonstances independantes de......bla!bla!bla ! ,m'ont retardé,et je m'excuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



par contre ,partager le gateau avecc quelqun,c'est encore un coup bas de ROBERTO ,m'enfin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






surtout que GRUG etait beaucoup moins bien que moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















bravo GRUG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,j'espere que t'a dit merci a tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le temps de me concerter avec GRUG et c'est reparti !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je sens qu'il va se pointer !!!!!!


Qu'est ce que je vous avais dit !!!!!


----------



## Grug (12 Mai 2004)

Ok, on reprends son sérieux, sa bonne humeur et le bon esprit de rigueur sur ce thread.

Nouveau thème : Sisyphe et le mythe d' Icare.

avec les mots :

-Épée
-Interstice
-Espadrilles
-Consistance
-Fluctuations

Rendu rapide, une semaine, à  savoir jeudi 20 mai avant 21 heures.

Au boulot, en espérant autant de diversité et de qualité que dans le précèdent sujet. 











Dans l'attente de vous lire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Sisyphe Impératriffe ??*








 ... on dirait Lorna qui a oublié d'enlever son cafsque !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

pour le titre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Dans mon jeune temps, j'ai été chef d'espadrille ... ça va saigner !!!!!


----------



## nato kino (12 Mai 2004)

Vous écrivez sur les membres de MacG qui postent dans Mac Os X maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... on dirait Lorna qui a oublié d'enlever son cafsque !!!








 ....



j'allais le dire !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 PS : je sens que je vais m'amuser à lire ... mais pour ce qui est de l'inspiration ...


----------



## Grug (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Dans mon jeune temps, j'ai été chef d'espadrille ... ça va saigner !!!!!



si j'avais eu, à l'instar de Roberto, la patience, le temps et l'envie de proposer des mots personnalisés, celui là il aurait été rien que pour toi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Passées, les saisons ... trop vite d'ailleurs ! Une succession de kaléidoscopes, tantôt verts, tantôt gris, tantôt blancs, mais tous teintés de la même nostalgie du temps qui n'est plus...
En ai-je perdu du temps, à vouloir me glisser dans tous les interstices de la vie qui me file entre les doigts, me raidit les muscles et me blanchit la barbe tel Sisyphe implorant Zeus au soir d'une vie dont la fin n'aura pas de fin...
En ai-je usé, des espadrilles à deux sous, espérant qu'elles me mèneraient vers la gloire, la félicité et la renommée ... elles m'ont oublié, ignoré tant elles étaient fébriles à entourer ceux qui brillaient de mille feux...
En ai-je poussé des rochers sur les pentes abruptes qui parsèment les années et les décades de mon involontaire destinée...
Lente décadence, sublime déliquescence ... le résumé d'une vie qui s'écoule lentement mais surement, au rythme d'un coeur fatigué...
La joie d'avoir aimé et d'avoir été aimé est un baume léger qui éloigne l'oubli qui me poursuit ... mais il guette au détour d'une peine, dans les recoins d'une solitude exacerbée et dans les regards de ceux qui me jugent...
La Mort n'est pas une épée de Damoclès prête à me pourfendre ... elle est le phare vers qui je navigue au jugé, l'étoile qui me guide lorsque la lumière me fait défaut et la compagne qui m'attend, plus sûrement que n'importe quelle compagne...
Voguant vers elle, les fluctuations du temps n'ont plus guère d'importance, les limites sont dépassées et l'infini vous apparaît dans un vide absolu ... vous y entrez, et vous devenez l'absolu ... vous êtes l'absolu...
Souvent, j'ai essayé d'expliquer à mes enfants quelle pouvait bien être la consistance d'une vie, l'utilité de ce passage furtif dans un monde qui ne vous attend pas et qui parfois vous vomit ...
Jamais je n'ai su trouver les mots justes, les phrases qui sonnent la vérité ou la bonne tonalité ...
Alors, simplement, je me tais ... je touche leurs mains ... j'effleure leurs visages... et dans leurs yeux, je vois poindre l'azur ... la douceur d'une journée de printemps ... la tiédeur d'une nuit d'été... et l'amour qui doucement me submerge et me réchauffe...


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Dans mon jeune temps, j'ai été chef d'espadrille ... ça va saigner !!!!!



Et maintenant, c'est le roi des tongs.


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau thème : Sisyphe et le mythe d' Icare.



On a deux mythes pour le prix d'un. Dépêchez-vous de ranger vos petites laines.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On a deux mythes pour le prix d'un. Dépêchez-vous de ranger vos petites laines.


Moi, les mythes, ça me fout les boules !!!


----------



## Grug (12 Mai 2004)

WAouuu, j'adore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bravo thebig. 











Au boulot les autres


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, les mythes, ça me fout les boules !!!



D'ici qu'ils en profitent pour mettre les vieux cons dans notre genre dans la naphtaline. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Et ne lis pas en diagonale, Bigounet, j'ai bien dit "naphtaline", pas "nathalie".


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS. j'ai bien dit "naphtaline", pas "nathalie".


Tidju ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... j'ai encore cru que c'était Lorna avec son fichu cafsque ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Au boulot les autres


...plus la peine !!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















ps : je plaisante ... merci Grug !!!


----------



## Grug (12 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : je sens que je vais m'amuser à lire ... mais pour ce qui est de l'inspiration ...



allons, allons, c'est quand même un thème très large sur la condition humaine, les rêves d'absolu et tout le  tintouin.


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> allons, allons, c'est quand même un thème très large sur la condition humaine, les rêves d'absolu et tout le  tintouin.



Surtout que Lorna a un casque, alors si elle tombe de haut en jouant à Icare, c'est moins risqué por elle.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que Lorna a un casque, alors si elle tombe de haut en jouant à Icare, c'est moins risqué por elle.


Euh ! Icare, il avait qu'à prendre du Redbull comme tout le monde !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Et voilà ! ma talentueuse contribution va être noyée dans un flot de conneries !!!!


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ! ma talentueuse contribution va être noyée dans un flot de conneries !!!!



Tu crois pas que, parce que tu t'es dépêché de poster ta "talentueuse contribution", on allait te laisser te pavaner des heures tout seul avec ton auréole.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> on allait te laisser te pavaner des heures tout seul avec ton auréole.


Arfff !!!! "cassé" le Luc !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... j'ai un déo qui empêche toute manifestation de ce genre !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> allons, allons, c'est quand même un thème très large sur la condition humaine, les rêves d'absolu et tout le  tintouin.



Mais c'est qu'ça m'dépasse tout ça moi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut pas trop en demander à une diablotine ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l'autre jour j'en ai croisé un dans la rue, un Icare, une femme regardait en sans direction en disant : "mais qu'est-ce qu'il fait , _icare_ sa voiture là ????"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oui oui oui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai compris ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

Je crois que je vais lancer un Thread, "Et avec les pieds" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour les littéraires comme moi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _icare_ sa voiture


Arrrrffffffffff !!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















...deviens vieux ... j'y avais même pas pensé !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrrffffffffff !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben peut-être parce qu'elle était trop nulle ...


----------



## Grug (12 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> l'autre jour j'en ai croisé un dans la rue, un Icare, une femme regardait en sans direction en disant : "mais qu'est-ce qu'il fait , _icare_ sa voiture là ????"



j'aime bien l'esprit, mais il faut utiliser les mots suivants :
-Épée
-Interstice
-Espadrilles
-Consistance
-Fluctuations


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien l'esprit, mais il faut utiliser les mots suivants :
> -Épée
> -Interstice
> -Espadrilles
> ...


Facile !

Les fluctuations de la circulation l'obligèrent à garer sa bagnole dans un interstice de trottoir - pas facile quand on est une fourmi motorisée habituée à éviter par de brusques coups de volant les espadrilles des piétons imprudents !
Une mauvaise manoeuvre entama la consistance de son pare-choc au grand dam de Madame fourmi qui s'écria : "Hé Pé !!!"
(Hé bé ... suivant google formicol translation) !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien l'esprit, mais il faut utiliser les mots suivants :
> -Épée
> -Interstice
> -Espadrilles
> ...



Gloups !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Facile !
> 
> Les fluctuations de la circulation l'obligèrent à garer sa bagnole dans un interstice de trottoir - pas facile quand on est une fourmi motorisée habituée à éviter par de brusques coups de volant les espadrilles des piétons imprudents !
> Une mauvaise manoeuvre entama la consistance de son pare-choc au grand dam de Madame fourmi qui s'écria : "Hé Pé !!!"
> (Hé bé ... suivant google formicol translation) !!!











 TheBig, va jouer avec ton 4x4, et laisse un peu de place aux autres !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> TheBig, va jouer avec ton 4x4, et laisse un peu de place aux autres !!!


...c'est ce que je vais d'ailleurs faire de ce pas !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









A tantôt bande de nases ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (peut-être ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Ok, on reprends son sérieux, sa bonne humeur et le bon esprit de rigueur sur ce thread.
> 
> Nouveau thème : Sisyphe et le mythe d' Icare.
> 
> ...




Encore une fois sans moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








J'suis larguée avec ce style... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bon courage à touz é toutes, z'êtes des 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et longue vie à ce tradalalitradada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_bye ! bye !
z'@ +_


----------



## Grug (13 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois sans moi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais non, faut participer, c'est pas compliqué, le jury est tout vert.


----------



## Grug (15 Mai 2004)

Petit rappel pour un week end studieux :

Thème : Sisyphe et le mythe d' Icare.
avec les mots :
-Épée
-Interstice
-Espadrilles
-Consistance
-Fluctuations

Pour l'instant nous avons la très belle contribution de Thebig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







De l'humour, de la poésie, du rêve et du courage et un peu de travail,
À vous.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Petit rappel pour un week end studieux :
> 
> Thème : Sisyphe et le mythe d' Icare.
> avec les mots :
> ...



D'empédocle ne reste qu'une de ses espadrilles,
Qui sait encore que c'est icare qui le premier s'est brûlé les ailes,
Des humanités seuls quelques élémements comblent les interstices de notre culture techicienne sans consistance
Les fluctuations du marché du travail se jouent de la sagesse des anciens
Mais cet oubli est une épée de Damoclès :
Comme Sysyphe traînant son rocher, la civilisation devra sans cesse refaire son chemin pour se maintenir, sous peine que le volcan du devenir ne fasse que rejeter l'autre sandale d'empédocle...

Bouh, c'est triste. Aucune chance. L'important c'est de participer.


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2004)

Pour consoler les déprimés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 il faut imaginer Sisyphe heureux et Icare en train de pêcher la morue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais si, c'est l'Alphonse qui m'a aidé :

Messieurs et chers administré,
Chantonnait le sous-préfet,
Vautré dans l'ombre sur la mousse,
Appelant les muses à sa rescousse.

Il devait causer, notre sous-préfet,
À la foire-exposition du canton,
Des fluctuations du cours du mouton,
De la consistance du marc de café.

Et claironner sans se tromper
Combien de paires d'espadrilles,
De sifflets en bois et de sacs de billes,
Nous avions produit d'arrache-pied.

Notre sous-préfet s'en tapait
Mais une épée de Damoclès
Sûr, lui faisait serrer les fesses
Sa mutation lui pendait au nez.

Alors, parfois, dans l'interstice
Des couplets de paillardes
Qu'il alignait comme à la parade,
Il repensait au comice

Le discours, à peine ébauché,
Comme un soufflet retombait
Enivré par l'herbe fauchée, tel Prométhée
Notre sous-préfet rechutait.

De guerre lasse, il s'endormit
Il rêvait déjà qu'il volait
Que tous les succés lui étaient promis,
Et je vous passe les détails olé-olé.

Foin de tout ça, quelle déveine,
Un journaliste allant pisser
Trouva le tableau épicé
La photo fit la une une semaine.

C'est à Saint-Pierre et Miquelon
Dur atterrissage pour notre couillon
Que le sous-préfet récite bougon
La saga antique du cours du poisson.


Moralité :
--------

Pour les énarques aussi c'est dur,
On peut tomber de haut, c'est sûr
Mais les Saint-Pierraises, s'ils connaissaient
Ils seraient déjà consolés.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)




----------



## aricosec (17 Mai 2004)

j'ai lu luc,c'est mieux que du sucre,et j'en tombe sur le cuc ,


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

Bon bein, on a même pas besoin du jury pour proclamer le vainqueur...


----------



## Kak (17 Mai 2004)

Sisyphe se prenait la tête à rouler sa boule sur le flanc de la colline, quand surgit, à sa grande stupeur, une diablotine énervée agitant sa fourche.
_Halte là ! Tu ne passeras pas, vil maraud ! Moi Lorna je tempêcherai de pousser plus loin cette malheureuse boule !
_bé, pourquoi ?!
_PARCE KE !
_Arf Lorna, tu bois trop dOrangina rouge, ça ne te réussit pas, viens donc boire une bière.
Cétait TheBig, sur son transat, au bord du chemin qui rigolait doucement.
_Arf
Et il se remit à admirer ses espadrilles. La gauche était, trouvait-il, ma foi, fort habilement réparée. Mais peut-être aurait-il dû utiliser du scotch mat, plutôt que du brillant, en effet, linterstice entre la lanière et la semelle brillait un peu au soleil.
_Mais laissez-moi passer, enfin ! reprit Sisyphe.
_NAN !
_ROBERTO !! criait The Big. Viens calmer Lorna. Taimes bien parlementer avec les filles
_Hein quoi, des filles, où ça ? Arrivait en courant Roberto.
_Chuis pas une fille ! Chuis une grande diablesse !
_Ah, salut Lorna.
Aricosec entendant tout ce raffut, se réveilla de sa sieste tri journalière. Voyant Lorna agiter sa fourche devant un inconnu vêtu dune ridicule toge blanche, sentit son sang ne faire quun tour.
_Jarrive Lorna! Jviens taider.. cria-t-il tout en agitant sa canne.
_Arf Larico, ton épée lest toute tordue !
Rigolait doucement TheBig dans son transat, et de se demander si un scotch mat offrait la même efficacité quun scotch brillant. Si sa consistance, son toucher et son aspect était plus agréable, il avait la réputation de casser plus facilement.
LucG regardant la scène depuis la lune, trouvait là un spectacle tout à fait réjouissant.
_ArrièreAu loinou je tenfourche continuait la diablotine.
_Hey, ton casque est tout de travers, remarqua Aricosec.
_Meuh non, répartit-elle tout en tenant son casque dun côté, sa fourche de lautre.
_Ah Macelene, tu tombes bien, sexclama à ce moment là Roberto. La petite a perdu la tête, viens maider à la raisonner.
_CHUIS PAS PETITE !
_Etant donné les fluctuations lunatique de son caractère
_Cest pas un syllogisme ça ?
_Non cest un pléonasme.
_CHUIS PAS FLUNATIQUE !
(la tactique était habile Lorna reportait à présent son attention sur ces deux là)
_Hey je veux jouer moi aussi ! A quoi vous jouez ? Faut inventer des mots ?
(Mackie passait par là)
Tout dun coup surgit LucG
_Zavez pas vu Icare ?
_Hein ?
_Quoi... ?
_Kese ?
_Heu ?
_Doù tu sors ?
_Arf !
(dans lordre : Sisyphe, Aricosec, Lorna, Mackie, Macelene, TheBig)
_Le soleil arrive, reprit LucG, y va encore se brûler les ailes, je le connaît !
Sur quoi, il sen alla plonger dans les profondeurs du bar.
_Keskispasici ?!
(DarkTemplar passait par làBon, cest son job après tout)
_Jaimerais passer voilà tout ! déclamait Sisyphe.
_Tes qui toi ? Un anonyme ?
_Pas du tout, Je suis Sisyphe !
Tandis que surgissait de nouveau LucG.
_Zavez pas vu Icare ?


----------



## macelene (18 Mai 2004)

bravo kak j' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bis bis


----------



## Kak (18 Mai 2004)

merci! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai bien rigolé à écrire çà.
Imaginez, dans la rue, à écrire sur un bout de papier tout en marchant et en riant. Les passants ont du me prendre pour une folle!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> merci!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



comme quoi la folie peut donner de jolis résultats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bravo Kak


----------



## Luc G (18 Mai 2004)

Bravo Kak.  Juste deux remarques :
- la réunion sur la voie publique des pingouins dont auxquels il est question est formellement interdite et dûment réprimée pour cause de trouble manifeste à l'ordre public.
- Une question fondamentale reste en suspens concernant theBig : espadrille ou tong, là est la question ? 

Sinon, z'avez pas vu Icare ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il m'a piqué un poulet et un pot de miel, je vais devoir bouffer des haricots secs ; il commence à me les casser... (pardon à me saoûler).


----------



## aricosec (18 Mai 2004)

*ah ! non, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,je ne peus laisser passer cette session sans participer,meme hors concours,a la demande général donc,!*
















.
Thème : Sisyphe et le mythe d' Icare.
avec les mots :-Épée,Interstice,Espadrilles,Consistance,Fluctuations
.
_"le travail c'est la santé,rien faire c'est la conserver"_ 

sur vos ESPADRILLES tressées de corde
pour du bruit en sommes, eviter le desordre
voulez dés a present,et sans qu'on vous l'accorde
ecouter les secrets,et entendre les ordres
dans chaque INTERSTICES des portes qui s'y pretent
la moindre confidence,une mouche qui pete
personne ne vous retient,personne ne vous arrete
c'est l'attrait du profit qui guide votre quete
bientot vous serez riche,une affaire se dessine
vous avez bon espoir,vos actions dans les mines
sont assez florissantes ,et vous avez bonne mine
il vous manque un bouquet,d'persil dans les narines
hélas tout vos desirs s'averent sans CONSISTANCES
et cela tient sans doute,a cette circonstance
vous etes un pourri,vos pensées puent le rance
et meme  vos attraits,briguent l'indifference
des coups d'EPEES dans l'eau,vos dernieres actions
pas un seul dividende,aucune augmentation
aucun espoir nouveau,aucune FLUCTUATION
aucun petit bonus,en fait pas un rond
votre avenir hélas parait d'ailleurs bizarre
pour vous c'en ais finit,c'est votre dernier quart
vous montez sur le toit et ce n'est pas  bizarre
tout le monde a compris,vous ferez comme icare
.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, z'avez pas vu Icare ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



l'arico sec te l'a retrouvé, ton Icare  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bravo l'*arico*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

bravo j'ai beaucoup rigolé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 je trouve mon personnage assez ressemblant ...


----------



## Kak (18 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Une question fondamentale reste en suspens concernant theBig : espadrille ou tong, là est la question ?



Tu as raison, j'ai confondu tongue et espadrille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




honte sur moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pardon TheBig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











			
				aricosec a dit:
			
		

> il vous manque un bouquet,d'persil dans les narines



J'ai plein de persil chez moi, t'en veux?











P.S. bien qu'un peu noir, sinon très noir, voire totalement très sombre
j'aime beacoup ton texte Aricosec, un style très élégant et original


----------



## Luc G (18 Mai 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beacoup ton texte Aricosec, un style très élégant et original



Ne le flatte pas trop, notre cas saoûlé, il a les chevilles qui vont enfler et il va encore falloir lui change sa chaise-longue, comme d'habitude.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce donc là réellement *la réputation* qu'au fil du temps je me suis bâti ici, bien malgré moi je le précise ?!
> _Moi qui pensais n'être que flegme, retenue et contrôle de moi._














 Non! Tu plaisantes là?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce donc là réellement *la réputation* qu'au fil du temps je me suis bâti ici, bien malgré moi je le précise ?!
> _Moi qui pensais n'être que flegme, retenue et contrôle de moi._



Et faux-cul avec ça ?!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non! Tu plaisantes là?



j'allais dire pareil !


----------



## Kak (18 Mai 2004)

voulais pas te vexer ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ni toi ni personne


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> voulais pas te vexer ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais personne n'est vexé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_(très bien ton texte)_


----------



## barbarella (18 Mai 2004)

*Hors concours* 

_sur l'air de "C'est la ouate"_ 

Efficace et pas cher
c'est icare (1) que j'préfère
c'est lui mon nouveau mac 
je n'y peux rien, je craque.
C'est dans son interstice,
que le CD je glisse,
j'aime trop sa consistance,
je suis sous dépendancce.
Je f'rai pas comme Sisyphe,
je le tiens, je n'le lâche,
oui je dis ça au PIF,
faut bien que j'me relâche. 
Ce s'rait un coup d'épée (2)
de m'faire changer d'avis
mon humeur n'est jamais
under fluctuation (3)
Et c'est en espadrilles
que je vois comme il brille.


(1) prononcer aillecaire
(2) dans l'eau
(3) on fait ce qu'on peut.

Et bravo à tous


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

mais pourquoi  *hors concours*









c'est marrant comme tout


----------



## Luc G (18 Mai 2004)

J'ai vu le moment où tu nous mettais "c'est Applecare que je préfère" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'entendais déjà les lazzi de ceux pour qui un mac ne tombe jamais en panne et ceux de ceux pour qui le SAV Apple est nullissime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On l'a échappé belle.
Et c'est excellent.


----------



## barbarella (18 Mai 2004)

Merci Lemmy, merci Luc G, merci les autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Hors concours* car je n'aurais pas le temps de suivre comme je le voudrais. Sauf, sauf, si mon patron repart en voyage


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> voulais pas te vexer ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi je ne suis pas vexée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre j'attends avec imptatience la suite des aventures, avec les autres persos du Bar ... c'est tellement "vrai" ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




juste une remarque : tu as oublié mon petit animal de compagnie : Cerbère (il est très déçu)


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Entre les interstices le soleil s'amuse à lui faire un clin d'oeil.
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Une paire d'espadrille neuves étoilées de fleurs s'abandonne aux abeilles.
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Fluctuation de la lumière; le rêve d'Icare passe porté par le vent.
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
La consistance moelleuse de la glace à la vanille noix de pécan.
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Fluctuation du chant des cigales qui vibre dans l'air chaud de juillet.
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Le rêve d'Icare s'est posé sur une branche de l'olivier.
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Arrêt, immobilité, attente puis violence du battement.
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
C'est presque fini, il se calme lentement.
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
La chaleur, une envie de trancher à l'épée cette frêle sructure en silence.
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Le rêve d'Icare s'envole, dans le ciel le soleil trop fort avance.
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Une abeille goûte de la glace fondue presque finie.
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Le coeur s'emballe d'un souvenir exquis.
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Lentement, plus lentement c'est sans doute difficile.
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Sisyphe miniature que tu es belle mais si fragile.
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Porté par la légéreté du lien de soie solide et argenté.
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Elle se balance confiante entre deux jours d'été.
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Fluctuation des sentiments accrochés au fil de l'épeire diadème.
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Ça monte et ça redescend...
Si tu le déchires de ta main, demain elle le rebâtira pour briser l'anathème.


----------



## Luc G (18 Mai 2004)

Tibomon, pas après le repas, ton texte m'a donné mal au coeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



À croire qu'il se prend pour Sartre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tous cas, bravo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(En plus, j'aime bien les petites bêtes à 8 patttes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Kak (19 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça monte et ça redescend...
> Fluctuation du chant des cigales qui vibre dans l'air chaud de juillet.



  on irait bien en vacances!


----------



## aricosec (19 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tibomon, pas après le repas, ton texte m'a donné mal au coeur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
verole de moine,c'est encore ROBERTO qui y a fait une piquouze


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

Très chouette vos textes Tibo et Luc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_perso j'envie vos talents de rimes Luc, Arico, ... et à cause de ça je bloque_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> _perso j'envie vos talents de rimes Luc, Arico, ... et à cause de ça je bloque_



la rime est à la prose
ce que la fleur est à l'herbe
ces fleurs que tu trouve superbes
fais-en un bouquet, comme avec des roses


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Cesse donc de draguer, Lemmy !!*








*Arfff*©


----------



## Grug (19 Mai 2004)

À prés de 24 heures de la palme nous comptons 7 contributions, dont 2 ont la prétention de se placer hors compétition officielle.
(c'est moi qui décide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )












thebiglebowsky 
Mactiviste 
Luc G 
Kak 
aricosec  (hc)
barbarella (hc)
TibomonG4 












en espérant que le soleil férié de demain apportera l'inspiration aux autres.
 (Lorna, Fredoupsy, Macélène, Lemmy, MacMarco, Mactambour, Néphou, Roberto et tous ceux qui passent ici régulièrement : au boulot !)


----------



## macmarco (19 Mai 2004)

J'ai quelque chose sur le feu...


----------



## macelene (19 Mai 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'ai quelque chose sur le feu...



Bon alors j'attend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi  la nuit porte conseil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à pluche touche


----------



## macmarco (20 Mai 2004)

Ouf !


----------



## macelene (20 Mai 2004)

Dis Macmarco , tu habites vraiment sur terre  ???  






 Pour cette session Grug voudra bien m'excuser je n'ai vraiment pas le temps de me joindre à vous


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dans cette image _(indice : à droite)_, notre ami MacMarco a indiqué *son numéro de carte bancaire.*
> _Sauras-tu le trouver ?_


Wahouuu! Je viens de passer commande sur l'AE avec sa carte bancaire, c'est sympa! Merci!


----------



## macmarco (20 Mai 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dis Macmarco , tu habites vraiment sur terre  ???



De temps en temps....


----------



## macmarco (20 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chouette galipette dans l'espace !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH P... !!!!!!!


----------



## macmarco (20 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Wahouuu! Je viens de passer commande sur l'AE avec sa carte bancaire, c'est sympa! Merci!



Non mais faut pas s'gêner !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Non mais hey, ho !!!!


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Non mais faut pas s'gêner !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben quoi? Si tu le mets à dispo c'est pour ça non? Et rassure-toi, je n'ai acheté que 2 ou 3 broutilles... Tu peux me faire confiance!


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> De temps en temps....



Pas trop souvent quand même comme ça on viendra avec toi dans la constellation de l'épée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo


----------



## macmarco (20 Mai 2004)

Merci Tibo !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2004)

félicitations méritées


----------



## macmarco (20 Mai 2004)

Merci Lemmy !


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

On vous embete pas ?


----------



## aricosec (21 Mai 2004)

purée,qui qu'a ouvert la porte aux flooders, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









encore un coup de GLOBALCUT


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mai 2004)

Ah Global! C'est un génie


----------



## macelene (22 Mai 2004)

deux jours de retard sur la délivrance des résultats  Ben Grug et Arico ont disparu de la circulation ????


----------



## macelene (22 Mai 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> deux jours de retard sur la délivrance des résultats  Ben Grug et Arico ont disparu de la circulation ????



vais peut être pouvoir vous pondre un truc


----------



## macmarco (22 Mai 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> vais peut être pouvoir vous pondre un truc



Oh oui, oh oui !


----------



## Grug (22 Mai 2004)

et c'est, avec 2 jours de retard...

*Kak*










qui remporte la palme et la presidence du jury


----------



## macelene (22 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et c'est, avec 2 jours de retard...
> 
> *Kak*
> 
> ...















  Trop tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 , ben tant pis pas de partition pour macelene  et pis c'était nul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mon truc bien sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*Bravi, brava, bravissimo Kak, c'est très bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, suis bien contente de te voir prendre la main *


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mai 2004)

Bravo Kak


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2004)

Bravo. Je ne suis pas encore assez ancien pour en avoir saisi toutes les subtilités, mais j'attends avec impatience le nouveau sujet...


----------



## macmarco (22 Mai 2004)

Bravo kak !


----------



## Luc G (22 Mai 2004)

Bravo Kak, et bravo à tous les acteurs de ton film (normalement, c'est le Arico qui sort des trucs comme ça pour s'envoyer des fleurs par inadvertance et à l'insu de son plein gré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aricosec (23 Mai 2004)

bravo KAK  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,n'ecoute pas l'infame LUCG,
d'abord je ne suis jamais mechant avec les nouveaux na !
et puis j'ai l'habitude des lazis de jaloux sur le hibou ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















.
genoux, cailloux,


----------



## Luc G (24 Mai 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> des lazis de jaloux sur le hibou !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En résumé, le Arico est dans les choux !


----------



## Kak (25 Mai 2004)

Merci, très très contente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










après plusieurs jours de sevrage de macGé se découvrir palme d'or, c'est un plaisir incomparable, l'extase, le bonheur, quoi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je remercie le jury, Grug, vous tous..

Je planche illico sur le nouveau sujet.


----------



## Kak (25 Mai 2004)

Nouveau theme: De l'avenir de la femme

avec:
-Tortue
-Dentelle
-Clavier
-Extase
-Chinois

délai: jeudi 3 juin 15H


----------



## barbarella (25 Mai 2004)

Tout d'abord, et avant de commencer :  *Bravo Kak* 

Mesdames,

Laissons là nos marmites, nos fours et nos mixers, ainsi que nos claviers. Retournons à nos guimpes, à nos frivolités, renfilons nos dentelles. Le temps est terminé d'assurer le loyer, d'être si mal payées.
Il est temps aujourd'hui, pour nous de réagir. Laissons là les plumeaux, les chefaillons débiles, la soupe à la tortue et le bouillon d'onze heures.
Venez, je vous invite allons manger chinois. Nous prendrons de bons vins, nous nous ferons servir, je vais m'arrêter là, je sens venir l'extase.
Mesdames, soyons unies, l'avenir en dépend. Mesdames, soyons Nous, arrêtons de singer la classe masculine.

Femmes nous fûmes, Femmes nous sommes, Femmes nous serons.

Amen


----------



## macmarco (25 Mai 2004)




----------



## Kak (26 Mai 2004)

Génial Barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça commence très fort


----------



## Nephou (26 Mai 2004)

je fais juste un petit coucou de félicitation


----------



## Nephou (26 Mai 2004)

Ouaip et encore, Í'ai du mal à retirer les mains du cambouis et à relever la tête en ce moment (je suis en train de mettre en page le compte-rendu de lAssemblée Générale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que du bonheur et de la créativité).

allez, roulez petits bolides


----------



## aricosec (27 Mai 2004)

chouette,BARBARELLA nous revient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









lacheuse va !


----------



## macelene (28 Mai 2004)

L'avenir de la femme ???  faut bien chercher


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mai 2004)

Sur le chemin de pierre et de sable la tortue avance avec assise sur son dos la femme au chinois. 
Un homme passe et la regarde interloqué! "Puis-je m'asseoir car le suis bien fatigué?" Elle lui sourit et lui propose une place à ses côtés. Ils parlent un peu, se regardent tendrement et puis s'embrassent. La tortue centenaire continue d'avancer, et le couple parcourt le chemin au balancement de l'animal. Ils sont assis à l'envers et ne voient pas où l'animal les mène, mais tant pis la place est confortable. 
Pourtant un jour l'homme entend une douce musique qui arrive à ses oreilles. Il ne peut se retourner car l'équilibre de la tortue en dépend. Quelques jours après le son qui le met en extase est tout proche, et arrive à leur hauteur un autre animal qui les croise à contresens. 
Assis sur le dos de la tortue une femme au piano. L'homme la regarde et voit enfin l'auteur de la musique longtemps entendue. La femme au piano demande à la femme au chinois " Èchangeras-tu le piano contre le chinois?" Voyant l'intérêt de l'homme pour le piano la femme au chinois dit  :"Oui, bien sûr". L'échange se fait donc et le couple reprend sa route. 
Comment manger sans chinois maintenant? L'homme se prend à rêver de la femme au chinois... Mais les tortues ne se recroiseront pas et s'il descend il sera de nouveau fatigué! Alors il se prend à espérer pendant que la tortue continue son chemin. 
Un jour de grand vent l'homme sent un parfum. Et peu de temps après arrive à la hauteur du couple une tortue avec une femme au foulard de dentelle parfumé. L'homme la regarde, elle est belle et jeune. Il propose à la femme au piano d'aller négocier le foulard de dentelle. Elle accepte, il descend. Il reviendra bien vite promet-il.  Quelques temps après, il revient bien sûr s'asseoir sur la tortue sans le foulard de dentelle à la main. 
Les jours passent et arrive assis sur une tortue un homme au chinois. L'homme de la femme au piano demande à l'homme au chinois: "Veux-tu du piano contre ton chinois?" L'homme au chinois regarde la femme au piano et lui dit : " je veux bien mais la femme au piano doit venir me donner des cours pour que j'apprenne à maitriser le clavier. Je garde le chinois et si je sais jouer je le lui donnerai." 
L'homme à la femme au piano propose de changer de tortue pour quelques jours, le temps des leçons. L'homme descend et laisse sa place à l'homme au chinois tandis que la tortue s'éloigne. Les jours passent et l'homme sans piano, sans foulard de dentelle et sans chinois, qui pensait recroiser la femme au chinois, croise d'autres tortues mais aucune des personnes ne veut échanger avec lui car il n'a rien à donner. 
Pourtant un jour, une tortue passe avec un homme comme lui sans rien à échanger et celui-ci lui dit :" As-tu compris l'homme? " L'autre lui répond :"Non" alors l'autre homme lui répond : "Moi oui et je suis bien seul..." 
Ils poursuivent leur chemin chacun dans un sens, et un jour l'homme croise la femme qui avait échangé son piano contre leur chinois à lui et à sa femme. Il lui raconte son aventure, qu'il attend que l'homme au chinois lui rende sa place. Elle lui sourit et lui dit : " Tu te poses des questions? Et bien sache qu'en changeant de tortue ton destin a changé. Maintenant tu n'as plus rien à offrir et moi je garde mon chinois en attendant de croiser quelqu'un fatigué à pied et avec qui je partagerai ma tortue...Pourtant ne te décourage pas, j'ai croisé des femmes sans rien à échanger, seules sur leur tortue. Si tu en croises une, il faudra qu'elle ou toi décidiez de votre avenir, mais sache que les tortues sans personne sur leur dos ne meurent pas, elles sont juste différentes c'est tout. Elle fera partie de tes souvenirs, de ta vie passée."


----------



## macmarco (28 Mai 2004)

Bravo macelene !


----------



## Kak (28 Mai 2004)

J'avias hésité à mettrele mot tortue, finalement, vous êtes géniaux !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mai 2004)

Bravo Barbarella et Macelene


----------



## Kak (28 Mai 2004)

Et toi, Roberto, 
allez au travail!


----------



## macmarco (28 Mai 2004)

Bravo à toi et à macelene !


----------



## barbarella (28 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Barbarella et Macelene



Et... bravo à toi


----------



## macelene (28 Mai 2004)

merci les filles et Bravo à vous toutes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 , on dirait que l'avanir de la Femme n'inspire pas beaucoup ceux qui peuvent  éventuellement nous servir de mecs


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (29 Mai 2004)

Je suis une nouvelle venue, soyez gentils...  :rose: :

Les femmes... vaste sujet pour les hommes, sérieux car ils font leur vie avec... ou sans...

Alors comment les juger? Certains prennent les femmes pour de complexes programmes, comme cette créature étrange qui forme la moitié du mérovingien dans Matrix... elle ne demande que l'extase, ne veut que la jouissance et le plaisir, sans toutefois l'atteindre éternellement... Cette sublimation de l'esprit, elle ne la trouve que dans les autres, ceux qui aiment réellement... C'est une vampire de fantasmes...

Mais il y a aussi la femme chinoise, qui est le cliché parfait de la femme soumise, avec un désir total de servir son homme... Ce cliché est d'ailleurs un peu dépassé, mais il persiste dans la vision des européens...

Il y a aussi la femme objet, la femme sexy, telle que les hommes l'imaginent, avec ses bas de dentelle, ses mouvements aguicheurs, et ses formes attirantes...

Et bien toutes ces facettes, toutes ses images, sont le fait d'hommes aveuglés par leur domination, avec leur esprit de tortue ignorante. Je vais maintenant vous décrire la femme telle qu'elle est réellement.

Une femme est un joyau. Un pur cristal, une licorne, que dis-je, un ange. Si elle se sent forte, elle reste sensible et fragile en dedans, aussi sensible que la marguerite qui frémit sous le vent du matin. Si elle vous écrit de son clavier, ne croyez pas qu'elle se révèle forcément. Elle cache au plus profond d'elle ses sentiments, et ce n'est qu'en l'aimant et en la chérissant que vous pourrez vous en rendre compte. Elle aime être protégée, sans toutefois étouffer... il ne faut pas la contraindre, la serrer trop fort... car vous risquez de froisser les ailes de l'ange qui s'offre à vous.

En une phrase comme en mille, aimer une femme et la protéger est la plus belle façon de donner votre amour et de trouver un sens à votre vie messieurs. Jamais vous ne serez autant heureux qu'en voyant la joie de votre chère et tendre.


----------



## macelene (29 Mai 2004)

Hé hé, on se lance ??  
Et pourquoi hors concours ? 
La gente masculine ne peut pas participer ? 

:love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (29 Mai 2004)

Joli Roberto, bravo ! Ton histoire pourrait être utilisée pour un de mes épisodes Vinéens ! J'adore !


----------



## aricosec (29 Mai 2004)

*Nouveau theme: De l'avenir de la femme
mots :Tortue,-Dentelle,-Clavier,-Extase,-Chinois*
.
comme aragon,je peus vous dire
que la femme, est l'avenir de l'homme
mais pour la femme ce qui est pire
c'est que disparraissent les hommes

est ce, a cause des ordinateurs
et de tout ces maudits CLAVIERS
ou bien de tous ces nouveaux moeurs
qui tentent a nous asexuer

je sais j'fais pas dans la DENTELLE
mais je suis bien peiné pour vous
toutes les femmes,toutes les belles
l'amour c'est bien fini pour vous

je parle bien sur de cet amour
dont l'EXTASE en ai le reflet
qui fait de nous au petit jour
un couple uni sur le duvet
.
un vieux CHINOIS m'a enseigné
de ses coutumes diverses choses
j' pourrais encore femme combler
mais elles m'envoient toutes sur les roses
.
fini donc la bete a deux dos
mesdames pour vous tout est foutu..
ah oui c'est vraiment pas de pot
dorenavant j'fait la TORTUE
.
pourquoi tortue me direz vous
pourquoi pas, je vous repondrai
ça ne vous regarde pas du tout
car aprés tout c'est mon secret


----------



## macmarco (29 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Un hors-concours en forme d'hommage-pastiche !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouarf !!!   
   
 :love:  :love:  :love: 

_C'est vrai, ça, pourquoi hors concours ???_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *Nouveau theme: De l'avenir de la femme
> mots :Tortue,-Dentelle,-Clavier,-Extase,-Chinois*
> .
> comme aragon,je peus vous dire
> ...



superbe


----------



## aricosec (30 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> superbe


.
on voit les connaisseurs:rose: 
.
ps[en catimini que pour toi] c'est toujours la meme adresse pour la caisse de petrus[/en catimini ne lisez pas les autres]
.
collisimmo suivi t'inquiete pas


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> on voit les connaisseurs:rose:
> .
> ps[en catimini que pour toi] c'est toujours la meme adresse pour la caisse de petrus[/en catimini ne lisez pas les autres]
> ...



tu sais qu'j'  :love: toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mai 2004)

Bravo Yoko, Roberto et Lemmy


----------



## aricosec (1 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Yoko, Roberto et Lemmy


.
_"ma gueule, qu'est ce qu'elle a ma gueule"_ 
.
ben oui moi aussi j'ai bossé     
.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (1 Juin 2004)

Merci Tibo 

Et t'inquiètes pas, on t'oublie pas aricosec, bravo à toi aussi


----------



## Grug (2 Juin 2004)

De l'avenir de la femme.


On raconte qu'elle avançait sur la scène avec la lenteur d'une tortue.
On raconte qu'elle était nue, ou presque, juste quelques dentelles.
Qu'elle s'est assise au clavier.
On raconte la foule, l'extase, les cris,
le silence quand la guitare a démarré,
Immobile au piano elle a commencé à chanter,
un truc très beau, très simple, très épuré,
l'histoire d'un chinois.
On raconte qu'elle a pas joué,
juste chanté, presque parlé, puis qu'elle s'est levée.
On raconte qu'elle avançait sur la scène avec la lenteur d'une tortue.
On raconte qu'elle était nue, ou presque, juste quelques dentelles.

On raconte aussi que c'est pas vrai, que  Duras Marguerite elle a jamais chanté.


----------



## Kak (2 Juin 2004)

Je récapitule

Theme:
*De l'avenir de la femme* 

avec:
*-Tortue
-Dentelle
-Clavier
-Extase
-Chinois* 

délai:
*jeudi 3 juin 15H* 


participants:
*barbarella
macelene 
TibomonG4 
Yoko_Tsuno 
Roberto Vendez (hors concours ! ?...!)
aricosec 
Grug * 

Voilà, j'espère n'avoir oublié personne!
Lemmy tu as écrit quelque chose? J'a pas vu...

Bon, vous avez jusqu'à demain 15 Heures, il y a encore de la place  

Je dois dire que le niveau est élevé: nous avons affaire à des auteurs imaginatifs 
  

Faudra bien choisir un gagnant, et ce ne sera pas de la tarte!!


----------



## macmarco (2 Juin 2004)

Voilà !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Voilà !



   

*on sent le vécu, là...*   :mouais: 

excellent


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Voilà !


----------



## macmarco (2 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais... !
> :affraid:  :affraid:
> 
> _Elle est *NUE* !!!!_
> ...



Hé, hé, hé !!!


----------



## macmarco (2 Juin 2004)

Merci Lemmy ! 
Merci Tibo !


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (2 Juin 2004)

Waouh ! Bravo macmarco !!!


----------



## macmarco (2 Juin 2004)

Merci Yoko !


----------



## macelene (2 Juin 2004)

heu ... il a bien fait Roberto de vouloir te copier  
Ç a à l'air de l'avoir inspiré Macmarco cet "avenir de la femme ??  :rose:

On peut dire que c bon et ça fait du bien ...


----------



## macmarco (2 Juin 2004)

Merci macelene ! 
 :love:


----------



## Nephou (2 Juin 2004)

Coucou zélézamis

vous permettez que je vous félicite :rose: 

à bientôt et encore bravo


----------



## macmarco (2 Juin 2004)

Merci Nephou ! 
 A bientôt j'espère !


----------



## lumai (2 Juin 2004)

Et oui, je sais... :rose: ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas posté par ici...  

Enfin je vais essayer de me rattrapper. Donc voici une petite histoire, celle de Lily. Elle rappellera peut-être des souvenirs à certaines d'entre-vous...

Ca y est ! Aujourd'hui Lily est devenue une Femme ! Elle a eu un peu peur ce matin en découvrant le sang, mais Maman l'a vite rassurée. Elle souriait bizarrement, Maman, ce matin...

Lily attendait ça depuis longtemps. Plus exactement depuis que Steph, sa meilleure amie, était devenue une _vraie_ femme, il y a trois mois. Comme il n'y avait pas école aujourd'hui, elles en ont parlé pendant tout l'après-midi sur iChat. Lily n'était pas loin de l'extase... Elles auraient préféré en parler par téléphone parce que le clavier, c'est pas ça... Mais Maman ne voulait pas. Tant pis, les choses allaient changer de toute façon, puisque maintenant Lily est une femme.
Lily n'a pas chaumé aujourd'hui, pour sa première journée de femme. Elle a fait le grand ménage dans sa chambre. En tout, 3 cartons sont prêts à partir vers le grenier ! Peluches, poupées, tête à maquiller... Même Toutou, sa tortue en peluche, avec laquelle elle dort depuis ses 6 ans, y est passée. Une femme ne dort pas avec une tortue en peluche rose, d'autant plus si elle a perdu un oeil !
Lily a ensuite entamé une discussion très importante avec Maman : il faut _absolument_ qu'elles aillent cette semaine lui acheter des brassières. Lily est la seule de ses amies à ne pas en avoir, alors que certaines d'entre elles ne sont encore que des petites filles !!! Elle sait déjà ce qu'elle veut : elle en a vu une dans la vitrine du quartier chinois, la bleue avec de la dentelle sur le bord. C'est convenu, elles iront mercredi après midi.

Ce soir Lily a du mal à s'endormir. Elle est fière de porter une serviette comme Maman. Mais qu'est ce que ça gratte !! Elle s'inquiète un peu à l'idée de devoir supporter ça tous les mois. Et puis sa chambre lui fait peur, elle est toute vide, elle ne la reconnaît plus. Elle se tourne et se retourne dans son lit, cherche à se blottir mais ne trouve pas de place qui lui convienne.  Lily se décide enfin. Elle se lève tout doucement et va vers le plus gros des cartons, là où elle a rangé Toutou. De retour dans son lit, elle retrouve l'odeur et la chaleur de sa peluche. Serrée contre sa tortue elle s'endort en rêvant à sa nouvelle vie de femme.


----------



## macmarco (2 Juin 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, je sais... :rose: ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas posté par ici...
> 
> Enfin je vais essayer de me rattrapper. Donc voici une petite histoire, celle de Lily. Elle rappellera peut-être des souvenirs à certaines d'entre-vous...
> 
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juin 2004)

Bravo Lumai


----------



## Luc G (2 Juin 2004)

Vite fait, sur le gaz comme dirait Pierre Perret.   

*Roman d'anticipation* 

Pour lui, l'extase c'était du chinois,
Il ne faisait pas dans la dentelle,
Sur le clavier et sur le corps de la belle
Ne savait se servir que de deux doigts

Sans doute il avait trop relu
Le lièvre et la tortue
De peur d'être en retard,
Filait à l'arrivée dès le départ.

"Triste avenir" auraient conclu certains
Mais elle avait de la pédagogie
Pour enseigner la dactylographie
Sut se préparer de beaux lendemains.

Quant à tirer d'ici une morale,
Ce serait pour le moins paradoxal.
Ne faisons pas faux bond, disons pour faire court
Que pour faire long, il faut savoir faire cours.


----------



## macmarco (2 Juin 2004)

Bravo LucG !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juin 2004)

Alors faisons court


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (3 Juin 2004)

Bravo Lumai et LucG !

Lumai, j'ai trouvé ton récit tout mimi... 

Quant à ta poésie LucG, bravo pour l'art de jouer sur les mots !


----------



## aricosec (3 Juin 2004)

que du nanan , vous dis je ! du beurre ,du nectar,je ne regrette pas d'etre là


----------



## barbarella (3 Juin 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> que du nanan , vous dis je ! du beurre ,du nectar,je ne regrette pas d'etre là



Tu me retires les mots de la bouche


----------



## Kak (3 Juin 2004)

Comme dirait arico, ça n'a été que du nectar,
... du haut niveau, du plaisir ... et un calvaire de nomer un gagnant.

bon , après tergiversations, conversation avec moi-même (des fois j'étais pas tout à fait d'accord: le favori était celui-ci puis celui là...) j'ai procédé à un vote à bulletin secret, et après dépouillement, réclamations et autres (il s'est avéré y avoir plus de bulletin que de votant !!)
je suis enfin parvenu à un accord avec moi-même:


La palme d'or "De l'avenir de la femme" est attibué à *TibomonG4* 
son texte m'a transportée, extasiée ... :rose: 

Bon, heu..
Obtient le prix du jury pour son manifeste: barbarella
Prix annexe du garphisme: Roberto Vendez pour son hommage à macmarco

Meri à tous les auteurs pour leur participation:
barbarella
macelene 
TibomonG4 
Yoko_Tsuno 
Roberto Vendez 
aricosec (ah quel poeme!)
Grug (au coude à coude pour la palme)
macmarco
Lumai
LucG


----------



## macmarco (3 Juin 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> Comme dirait arico, ça n'a été que du nectar,
> ... du haut niveau, du plaisir ... et un calvaire de nomer un gagnant.
> 
> bon , après tergiversations, conversation avec moi-même (des fois j'étais pas tout à fait d'accord: le favori était celui-ci puis celui là...) j'ai procédé à un vote à bulletin secret, et après dépouillement, réclamations et autres (il s'est avéré y avoir plus de bulletin que de votant !!)
> ...


 Ouaiiisss !!!!    
 Bravo Tibo ! 



> Prix annexe du garphisme: Roberto Vendez pour son hommage à macmarco


 Garphisme ? :hein::mouais::modo:
 Le chat ? 



> Meri à tous les auteurs pour leur participation:
> barbarella
> macelene
> TibomonG4
> ...


 De rin, de rin !


----------



## macelene (3 Juin 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> Comme dirait arico, ça n'a été que du nectar,
> ... du haut niveau, du plaisir ... et un calvaire de nomer un gagnant.
> La palme d'or "De l'avenir de la femme" est attibué à *TibomonG4*
> son texte m'a transportée, extasiée ... :rose:



    Bon, tout va bien, Merci Kak de t'être penchée sur nos écrits...  :rose:
C'est vrai qu'il doit etre dur de trancher ....  :hein: 
On note que y'en a qui ont de bonnes idées sur *L' Avenir de la Femme   * 

   

*Bravi, brava, bravissimo Tibo   :rose: *


----------



## Nephou (3 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci Nephou !
> A bientôt j'espère !



je sors de la tête de l'eau et je me lance


----------



## lumai (3 Juin 2004)

* Félicitation Tibo !!! *  

Très bon choix de ta part, Kak !


----------



## Nephou (3 Juin 2004)

garphisme :> n. m. *bande-dessinée*  art de la mise en phylactère de la mort d?un personnage 

ex : 
--- PAN
--- Garp
--- ? 

 :rose: _zai un peu honte mais ça me fait auto marrer_  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (3 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> garphisme :> n. m. *bande-dessinée*  art de la mise en phylactère de la mort d?un personnage
> 
> ex :
> --- PAN
> ...


 

 :love::love::love:


----------



## macmarco (3 Juin 2004)

J'aime tellement ta définition Nephou, que je la mets en signature !


----------



## Kak (3 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> garphisme :> n. m. *bande-dessinée*  art de la mise en phylactère de la mort d?un personnage
> 
> ex :
> --- PAN
> ...



    

bon vous vous aurez tous compris que j'ai un peu begayé !!  

  
je passe le relais à Tibo pour le nouveau theme


----------



## aricosec (4 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> garphisme :> n. m. *bande-dessinée* art de la mise en phylactère de la mort d?un personnage
> 
> ex :
> --- PAN
> ...


.
chiotte de chiotte ! quand c'est moi qui ecrit comme ça je vaux pas tripette,  ,mais
quand c'est ROBERTO qui fait du garphisme,! c'est du talent ,  ,ya vraiment de l'injustice ici:sick: 
_"tva voir ta gueule a la récré"_
.


----------



## Grug (4 Juin 2004)

*Bravo TiBo   :love: * 





			
				Kak a dit:
			
		

> Grug (au coude à coude pour la palme)


et merci kak


----------



## barbarella (4 Juin 2004)

Bon, ben bravo, voyons la suite des événements


----------



## Nephou (4 Juin 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> bon vous vous aurez tous compris que j'ai un peu begayé !!


 Toi, tu écoutes trop de Simon and Garpfunkel


----------



## Nephou (4 Juin 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> bon vous vous aurez tous compris que j'ai un peu begayé !!
> 
> 
> je passe le relais à Tibo pour le nouveau theme


 Alors l'arico remis* ?



 * une puissante contrepèterie se dissimule dans ce semblant de phrase


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2004)

Bravo *Tibo*


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> Comme dirait arico, ça n'a été que du nectar,
> ... du haut niveau, du plaisir ... et un calvaire de nomer un gagnant.
> 
> 
> ...




 :mouais:    :rose: *A-t-on prévenu TibomonG4 de sa Victoire ??? * 

Doit avoir des journées bien occupées pour nous abandonner de la sorte ....   

Faut peut être lui faire un carton ????


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2004)

Merci! Merci beaucoup Kak!  

Champagne et gâteau pour tout le monde


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2004)

Bon alors nouveau thème : L'avenir nous le dira 

Les mots :

- substance
- soie
- défi
- risque
- voyage


Ps: Je risque d'avoir quelques problèmes pour vous lire au fur et à mesure, mais pas d'inquiètude le délai sera respecté


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors nouveau thème : L'avenir nous le dira
> 
> Les mots :
> 
> ...



 Sujet qui devrait permettre à tous de faire glisser sa plume sur la fei-uille blanche de nos songes ....
:love:
Merci et encore Bravo Tibo ...


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2004)

Après la tourmente....  le temps de la pensée ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2004)

Au *risque* d'y perdre sa place, il préfère fuir le *défi* imposé que de vivre un *voyage* douloureux en silence,
un cauchemar avenir qui a déjà commencé.

Cet avertissement est une préparation au licenciement à venir, la *substance* des reproches est lourde à digérer.

- Quelle heure est-il ? 

Qu'importe, chaque matin il arrive à contre coeur à sa place de travail en laissant échapper  un petit  "Bonjour ! "  de sa bouche.

Ses journées ne sont pas brodées de *soie*, elles sont devenues longues et moroses malgré le soleil qui rayonne dans le ciel bleu.

Le poing dans la poche, il fait son boulot sans dire un mot de trop.
Celui-ci terminé, il attend  l'heure de sortie, les aiguilles tournantes lui indiqueront le moment de la liberté...  

Certes il partira après 18 ans de boîte, mais pas sans obtenir des précisions quand à ces jugements de comportements injustifiés.

Qu'importe son avenir pour eux seuls le rendement et le fric comptent !
Et quand on veut se débarrasser de quelqu'un de "malade" n'ayant plus l'énergie d'antan,
alors on trouve et on empile des raisons qui n'ont ni queue ni tête ça va de soi.

Profondément écoeuré il trouvera le courage à défendre ses valeurs,  à montrer qu'il n'y a que calomnie et mensonge.

Il espère que cette relation se terminera dans de meilleures conditions, qu'elle  est devenue...  

... l'avenir proche le lui dira.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2004)

Bon deux styles différents... la peinture gris-bleu d'un monde qui par en déconfiture... et la sensualité débordante d'un Roberto. Celui-ci overdosé par le stress des cases à remplir, laisse ses fantasmes l'emmener au septième ciel, au point qu'il clique frénétiquement sur sa souris. De fait, elle avance sur le tapis comme une voiture sur une route de monagne tandis que le conducteur écoute Barry White en rêvant de ses derrières vacances à Ibiza  

Bravo à tous les deux


----------



## barbarella (8 Juin 2004)

Roberto, Fredoupsy  



Pêter dans la soie,
ne manquer de rien,
Voilà mon destin.

Ne prendre aucun risque,
attendre demain,
tel est mon karma.

D'étonnants voyages
qui me rendent sage,
c'est mon horizon.

Jamais de défi,
confort de l'esprit,
c'est ma destinée.

Ca c'est en substance,
tout mon quotidien,
quel est mon présent ?

L'avenir nous l' dira...

 :hein: qui a dit fumiste ? :mouais:


----------



## aricosec (9 Juin 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, Fredoupsy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
tout ça sur un air D'OBISPO 
.
j'ai oublié le titre


----------



## Nephou (9 Juin 2004)

_une fois n'est pas coutume : du brut, sans brouillon, merci à vous, à vos "regards"_

 Paupières plissées, machoire crispée, c'est sans malice que les yeux brillent, lubrifiés à la  douleur, à la tristesse. Hélas ? fermer les yeux n'empêche pas de voir.
 Des sons -- spasmes ou soupçons de *défi *--, achèvent leur *voyage* poumons vidés. Les cris sont étouffés dans une gorge sèche mais leur *substance *-- colère -- se réfugie dans deux poings, serrés, qui s'écrasent contre un mur. Peu importe sa consistance -- lmbris, béton ou *soie *-- la souffrance est ailleurs.

 Les secondes, égrennées en chapelet, appaisent. La fureur s'évapore avec les larmes. Il reste encore un peu de vie, d'espoir à *risquer*.

 L'avenir nous le dira


----------



## Nephou (9 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Nos têtes s'inclinent._


 _ Gaffe à pas vous cogner _

   'Bonjour Roberto, et merci  j'avais besoin d'écrire

_et à part ça tu n'en as pas marre du Gini ? _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2004)

En ai-je vécu des *voyages* imaginaires m'amenant aux confins de la ligne floue séparant la raison de la déraison...
Moiteur d'une nuit d'été, senteurs torrides, images lubriques et la *soie* qui te colle à la peau comme une seconde peau...
Perles de sueur courant sur ton front, yeux écarquillés, lèvres sensuelles ... 
Et le creux de tes reins qui n'attend que mes mains...
Galbe d'un sein, esquisse d'une épaule accueillante et tremblante ... ton corps est un champ de bataille ou je prend tous les *risques* au risque de te perdre...
Je bois à tes lèvres les *substances* interdites de l'amour et de la haine, je les sens parcourir mes veines jusqu'à m'en faire déborder le coeur dans un ultime *défi*...
Ton corps est mon corps, ton âme est mon âme ... tu n'es plus à moi, je suis toi... et tu es moi...
Passé, présent, avenir ... tourbillon des corps qui exultent ... dérisoire instant de félicité et d'abandon ou l'esprit s'envole vers l'infiniment grand, ou aujourd'hui est déjà demain... et demain déjà oublié...
Puisses-tu ne jamais oublier, à moins que déjà tu ne m'aies oublié.....


----------



## Nephou (9 Juin 2004)

_paf !_ "Aïe ! ça m'apprendra à m'incliner"



merci mon zebig


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2004)

Bonjour.

Le futur
Sera dur

Je voyage
Sans bagage

Aucun risque
Dans l'Aubisque

Je te lance
La substance

Du défi
De midi

Caca d'oie
Dans la soie

Le futur
Sera dur


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> 
> Le futur
> Sera dur
> ...


----------



## Nephou (9 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Du Gini ?


 laisse un instant traîner ta souris sur tes deux carrés verts


----------



## Nephou (9 Juin 2004)

bonjour loustic, merci  et bienvenue


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2004)

que de bonnes choses ..... ça sent le printemps et les c½ur sensibles....
:love: bravo à tous et au(x) nouveaux .....


  j'y pense.... c'est fait juste le temps de fignoler ...  :rose:


----------



## aricosec (9 Juin 2004)

la france d'en bas  

.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (9 Juin 2004)

Excellent arico ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

superbe     

_dommage pour la bisque_


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2004)

Bravo Messieurs ! 

A moi !


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Waow.Magnifique, Macmarco !*
> :love:  :love:
> 
> _j'aime bien ton style Spatio-Filtre, mais j'adooore ta veine Carnet de voyages !!_


 Merci Roberto !


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Messieurs !
> 
> A moi !



   Ben mazette .... tu prends quoi au petit déjeuner ??    

j':love:


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben mazette .... tu prends quoi au petit déjeuner ??
> 
> j':love:


 Merci macelene !  
 :love:


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2004)

Merci Lemmy et Roberto pour la boule disco !  
    Avant, je pouvais rentrer, mais pas en tennis, maintenant, je connais la soeur du cousin du DJ !:love:


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2004)

Allez Hop un peu de lecture .... :rose:


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

Bravo macelene !
 :love:


----------



## Nephou (10 Juin 2004)

Oulà, il y avait nocturne hier soir.  Pour une fois que je rentrais tôt. Mais ça m'a fait de la lecture ce matin. Merci et bravo.


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2004)

Pas encore eu le temps d'écrire mais quand même un peu de temps pour vous lire.
  Je me régale 

 (Ceci dit, j'espère que tout le monde aura compris que le Arico fait dans la calomnie et pas dans la médisance : je ne me suis jamais permis de vider de la bisque de homard dans un sac à main. A la cité U, on faisait ça avec du Nuoc-mam : le rapport qualité-prix est meilleur. Et la marquise était sortie à 5 heures comme disait Yves Rouquette.)


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bravo Macélène*, très joli !




   

   

:love:


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2004)

Bravo à toutes les têtes pensantes et écrivantes. Faut que je m'y mette mais je traîne, trop de choses sur le feu. D'ailleurs Barbarella a déà parlé de fumiste, un joli mot, ma foi, que j'ai parfois entendu à mon propos


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2004)

Les 5 à 7 de la guerre de Troie
-------------------------------

Ulysse pérorait sur son cheval de bois.
Mais pour l'écouter, ils n'étaient que deux à Troie.
Et personne n'a pris même en sténo
Uh discours qui n'est pas pour les minots.

De bouche à oreille, de jadis à naguère,
Quelques bribes en sont parvenues jusqu'à nous.
En substance, il joua les gourous
Et prêcha deuxj ours : "faites l'amour pas la guerre"

Pour les détails, c'est cousu de fil blanc
Il causait pas vraiment de draps de soie,
Dans le style soudard, il faisait pas semblant.
Aucun risque qu'il reste sur son quant-à-soi.

Pour la chasse aux ptéros, c'était pas un rigolo
L'Achille même ne l'aurait pas mis au défi 
Quand il s'agissait de courser un petit lot
Tous ses voisins de cornes étaient fleuris.

Et Homère écrivait "de Priam à Priape"
Mais le voyage est long jusqu'à Ithaque
Et pendant ce temps Pénélope,
Vous m'avez compris. Ah la salope !

Et c'est pourquoi on eut droit à l'Iliade
À l'odyssée, aux prétendants en rade
Pour que son copain l'Ulysse érotique
Ne soit cause mille ans de rires homériques.

Malgré l'orgueil déconfit du mâle
La morale ici n'est pas si morale :
Quelle vérité restera
Seul l'avenir nous le dira.


----------



## macmarco (12 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Les 5 à 7 de la guerre de Troie
> -------------------------------
> 
> Ulysse pérorait sur son cheval de bois.
> ...


 
 Bravo LucG !!!


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2004)

:love:     :love:


----------



## Luc G (14 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Où ça en est ce tradada ?
> L'est où Tibo ?


 L'avenir nous le dira.


----------



## macelene (14 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Où ça en est ce tradada ?
> L'est où Tibo ?




 je crois me souvenir du 15 juin pour les résultats......


----------



## macmarco (14 Juin 2004)

:rose:

 :love::love::love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juin 2004)

Bonsoir tout le monde  

Je vous ai un peu délaissé mais je vous avez prévenu  toutefois comme promis je reviens pour vous lire aujourd'hui


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2004)

c'est pas demain plutot ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juin 2004)

Résultat demain donc


----------



## macmarco (14 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Cesse de rêver, MacMarco :* l'amour physique est sans issue !_


 Ouuaarrfff !!!!! 
 Je savais que tu ne pourrais pas t'empêcher de réagir !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi, si tu  :love: Macélène, moi je te   et pis je te  :hein: et _après je te  :casse:  :casse:  !_
> *Non mais quoi aussi !*



Un duel de palette graphique pour le coeur de la belle?


----------



## macelene (14 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> 
> :love::love::love:



et on peut me dire qui est le Gogo ???


----------



## macelene (14 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Cesse de rêver, MacMarco :* l'amour physique est sans issue !_




   c'est sur que par écran interposé on va avoir du mal


----------



## macelene (14 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ouuaarrfff !!!!!
> Je savais que tu ne pourrais pas t'empêcher de réagir !



et hop Macmarco gagne des points ....  
mais bon demain , on ne peut plus lui en donner, certainement trop de succès


----------



## macelene (14 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi, si tu  :love: Macélène, moi je te   et pis je te  :hein: et _après je te  :casse:  :casse:  !_
> *Non mais quoi aussi !*
> 
> Chasse gardée ....



   







			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'appelles ça... _"le c½ur"_, toi ??
> :hein:  :hein:
> :mouais:



alors comme ça je n'ai pas de C½ur ????     :mouais:



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _D' t' façons, je me bats pas pour récupérer des morceaux !
> *ou sinon, je prends les ailes et le blanc !*_
> 
> 
> :rose:  :love:



Et allez dis tout de suite que je ressemble à une *poulette    *


----------



## macmarco (14 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi, si tu  :love: Macélène, moi je te   et pis je te  :hein: et _après je te  :casse:  :casse:  !_
> *Non mais quoi aussi !*


 Même pas peur !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juin 2004)

Messieurs, messieurs un partout la cocotte au centre


----------



## aricosec (15 Juin 2004)

en plus ils perdent la tête pour MACELENE,dans un tradada ou il faut la garder !

quelle dilemne !  :hein: :mouais:


----------



## inconnu(e) (15 Juin 2004)

Un jour peut-être un nuit sous le ciel étoilé de pays inconnus
La lune éclairera son chaud et doux visage rayonnant de joie

Un nuit peut-être un jour sur le sable chaud d'îles inconnues
Le soleil caressera ses douces rondeurs dénudées de soie

Ses fantasmes ne sont que des mirages à multiples visages
Envahissant corps et esprit au delà des temps virtuels

Serait-ce un défi au coeur de l'inconnu ce mystérieux voyage ?
Y aurait-il un risque à goûter la substance des désirs sensuels ?

Se laisseront-ils happer  par leurs rêves ?
Seul l'avenir des chimères s'il existe nous le dira


----------



## macmarco (15 Juin 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Un jour peut-être un nuit sous le ciel étoilé de pays inconnus
> La lune éclairera son chaud et doux visage rayonnant de joie
> 
> Un nuit peut-être un jour sur le sable chaud d'îles inconnues
> ...


  
 

 Bravo inconnu(e) !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juin 2004)

Je vous félicite toutes et tous 

Le vainqueur est :

*Aricosec* car j'ai bien aimé le petit côté tontons flingueurs du métro de son texte 

Une mention spéciale à MacMarco, à Inconnu(e) et à LucG dont j'ai beaucoup aimé les textes pour des raisons différentes.


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vous félicite toutes et tous
> 
> Le vainqueur est :
> 
> ...





ah alors quelle bonne idée ce choix  

 je peux même pas lui donner de points....  quelle galère  

Mais Bravo L' Arico..  pas sec du tout  

:love:


----------



## macmarco (15 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vous félicite toutes et tous
> 
> Le vainqueur est :
> 
> ...


 Merci Tibo ! 

 Bravo Arico !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vous félicite toutes et tous
> 
> Le vainqueur est :
> 
> ...



viva l'Arico


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (15 Juin 2004)

Bravo Arico !


----------



## Luc G (16 Juin 2004)

Bravo le Arico, mais je me demande ce que va en dire la marquise


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2004)

Bravo l'arico    :love:


----------



## aricosec (16 Juin 2004)

merci la foule !   
mais si je n'avais pas substilisé un morceau de B D du grand marijac.. hum !
pour les jeunes ce genial B D iste(arrff !:mouais:  ) fut aprés la guerre de 40 un des
plus grand createur de BD
.
ses" trois mousquetaires du maquis" auquel j'ai emprunté quelques images
etait une sorte de satyre revancharde mais rigolote,un must,d'ailleurs essayer d'en
trouver pas trop cher est devenu impossible
j'espere que de la haut il me pardonnera  
.
_ALLELLUIA ! ALLELLUIA !_
bon dans quelques minutes je pond !
coot ! coot ! codec !


----------



## Luc G (16 Juin 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> bon dans quelques minutes je pond !


 Tous aux abris !!!


----------



## aricosec (16 Juin 2004)

voili voila !
théme  UN VOYAGE A VENISE 
.
mots:= motocyclette,nirvana,grille,mouchoir,cerbére
.
hé hé ! 
.
delai ,un certain temps :rateau: :sleep:  
:love:


----------



## Kak (16 Juin 2004)

Bravo l'arico !


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2004)

Bravo Aricosec




			
				aricosec a dit:
			
		

> une sorte de satyre



"...une sorte de satire... "  ?


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2004)

Vu que je risque de manquer de temps, je ponds sans prendre le temps de couver. On verra si j'ai le temps de faire une autre portée.   

Sur sa motocyclette,
Il prit la poudre d'escampette
Sans même une valise
Il partit presto pour Venise

Il se voyait déjà là-bas
Si proche était le nirvana
Elle serait pour sûr surprise
Elle aurait une moue exquise.

Il rêvait avant de partir
Hélas, il nous faut compatir
À trop vivre dans la fiction
On peut tomber dans l'affliction

Il resta sur le quai
La belle était maquée
Avec un vil cerbère
En fait de gondole, quelle galère.

Quand il eut noyé son mouchoir,
Éclusé tout son desespoir,
Il quitta presto la lagune
Sans même prendre un rhume.

Telle la dame aux camélias,
Aujourd'hui elle tousse gras
Tandis qu'il grille sur la plage
Au milieu de beautés volages.

Ne vous laissez pas mener en bateau
L'humidité, c'est pas bon pour l'ego
C'est bien beau de courir après Denise
Mais pour attraper mal à Venise ?


----------



## macmarco (17 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Vu que je risque de manquer de temps, je ponds sans prendre le temps de couver. On verra si j'ai le temps de faire une autre portée.
> 
> Sur sa motocyclette,
> Il prit la poudre d'escampette
> ...


 Bravo LucG !


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2004)

:love:


----------



## aricosec (17 Juin 2004)

ah !c'est chouette quand même,prenez un soupçon de rimbaud,une pincée d'appollinaire,une grosse goutte de ronsard,saupoudrez de boris vian,et vous obtenez du LUCG 80 ° a l'alambique

bravo luc, 
.
quand a loustic,si il se permet de reprendre mon ortographe encore  une fois ça ira mal
tout le monde sait que quand j'ecrit satyre au lieu de satire,c'est que j'ai une idée derriere la tete,c'est un mot qui attise ma libido,je ne fait plus les ecoles,maintenant ce sont les maisons de vieux,c'est le seul moyen qui me reste de faire encore crier une femme  
:hosto: :hosto: :affraid:


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> bravo luc,
> .
> quand a loustic,si il se permet de reprendre mon ortographe encore  une fois ça ira mal



Bonjour Aricosec.

Ah ça ira, ça ira, ça ira mal.
On se défendra.
Espèce de vieux satyre ! (choisis entre le demi-dieu et le papillon)


----------



## barbarella (17 Juin 2004)

Bravo arico  


Venise,ses canaux, ses ponts, ses cafés, son festival. Venise, ville des amours éternelles et des passions éphèmères (qui dit  passions éphèmères, dit pleurs, qui dit pleurs dit mouchoirs (CQFD))

Sois mon Roméo, je serai ta Juliette,
Nous ferons de la motocyclette.
Il nous faudra franchir la grille,
pour atteindre la grande ville.
Venise, ville éternelle, non, ça c'est Rome,
j'ai un peu forcé sur le rhum.
En gondole ce sera la Nirvana. 
Aller, viens tu en sera baba.
Je prendrai plein de lyres,
pour charmer ce Cerbère.

Le commandant et son équipage, vous remercient de votre attention


----------



## macmarco (17 Juin 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bravo arico
> 
> 
> Venise,ses canaux, ses ponts, ses cafés, son festival. Venise, ville des amours éternelles et des passions éphèmères (qui dit passions éphèmères, dit pleurs, qui dit pleurs dit mouchoirs (CQFD))
> ...


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2004)

Vu que j'avais 5 minutes, j'en ai "pondu" comme dirait le Arico, un autre    

Un vieux motard sur le chemin de Damas, pardon Venise
-----------------------------------------------------

Préparez vos mouchoirs,
C'est une triste histoire

Quand la motocyclette
Doubla la camionnette

Le cerbère en képi
Derrière était tapi

Fini le nirvana
Quand le sifflet siffla

"Le feu rouge tu grilles,
Ton permis part en vrille"

Adieu Venise, Adieu
Terminus la Pardieu

En fait de lions de Saint-Marc
Il siffla du marc à Lyon.

Et découvrit la lyonnaise
Lui conta des fadaises.

Le jeu de boules lui alla
Pointer, tirer, n'insistons pas

Comme quoi, pour s'encanailler,
Vieux motard que jamais


----------



## Luc G (18 Juin 2004)

Bon avant d'aller finir "martiens, go home" et puis replonger dans "l'homme sans qualités" (ça va moins vite   ) un petit dernier pour la route :

Évocation dévariée d'une vocation contrariée
---------------------------------------------

ll voulait rentrer au Prytanée
(Quelle drôle d'idée !)

Mais pour franchir la grille
Pour atteindre le nirvana
Il eut fallu être une anguille
Ce qu'il n'était pas

Le cerbère en motocyclette
Sortait, l'oeil mauvais, son mouchoir
Pour essuyer ses lunettes,
Le plongeant dans les désespoir.

Il a fini par s'en aller.
(Quelle bonne idée !)


----------



## aricosec (18 Juin 2004)

caramba


----------



## Kak (18 Juin 2004)

Un voyage à Venise





Cheveux aux vents

Ils chevauchaient la _motocyclette_

Elle claquant des dents

Lui souriant des rouflaquettes

Les moucherons droit devant

Les larmes dans les mirettes



L&#8217;Europe traversée

Aux portes de la belle de l&#8217;eau

Ils contemplaient bouche bée

La marée des vaporetto

C&#8217;était la destination rêvée

La page marquée de leur dico



Palais jaune, blanc et noir

_Grille_ devant fermée

Pleurs dans les _mouchoirs_

Le _cerbère_ a parlé

Malgré son bon vouloir

C&#8217;était la règle édictée



Alors ils tournèrent le dos

Ils reviendront demain

Puis feront Murano

Verront les verres cristallins

Transparent comme l&#8217;eau

Colorée des méditerranéen



Ils repartiront de là

Obligés qu&#8217;ils sont

Mais auront atteint le _nirvana_

Remplis de couleurs et de sons

De tagliatelles et de pizza

Des souvenirs ils auront



Leur week-end à Venise


----------



## macelene (18 Juin 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> Un voyage à Venise



  :love:   

et quel travail de tapotage !!!      bravo


----------



## macmarco (18 Juin 2004)

Bravo Kak ! :love:


----------



## Kak (18 Juin 2004)

merci 

le theme inspire les poemes, on dirait!


----------



## aricosec (18 Juin 2004)

*bravo ARICO ton théme est merveilleux,il attire la fine fleur des poetes* 

    

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
bravo kak  ​  ​


----------



## aricosec (20 Juin 2004)

.
ça barde ici !


----------



## aricosec (21 Juin 2004)

help !


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> help !


Bonjour Aricosec
Avant mercredi 12h15, c'est plus que suffisant pour voir Venise et mourir.
En mettant les mots dans l'ordre proposé, un essai sur les chapeaux de roue :


Pour le voleur de bicyclette
Ou qui sait de motocyclette

Oublier son cher De Sica
Et atteindre le nirvana

Aller à Venise où l'or brille
Avant que La Fenice grille

De ce rêve il perdit espoir
Pleura et sortit son mouchoir

Il ne put voyant sa misère
De la geôle tuer le cerbère


----------



## aricosec (22 Juin 2004)

aprés la jolie evasion de LOUSTIC,je m'appretais a deguster du ROBERTO pur jus,

hélas sa virtigineuse escapade a fini en eau de boudin
des couches de pipi caca,moi qui en ais elevé trois    ,ça m'interpelle !  
ma langueur poetique a ete refroidit, 
quel bel age que le mien 
tout est fini  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2004)

Derrière la grille le cerbère pleure...
Doucement elle s'approche tandis qu'un des museaux levé de l'animal hume l'air ambiant.
Elle reste devant lui rassurée par la prèsence de la grille et le regarde verser ses larmes.
Les motocyclettes passent en pétaradant, des gondoles glissent sur les eaux inquiétantes tandis que des fenêtres ouvertes s'échappent des flots de musique. Nirvana peut être...
Au milieu du bruit, des pigeons qui s'envolent, elle sort sa main de sa poche et la passe entre les barreaux de la grille. Calmement elle essuie de son mouchoir les larmes du cerbère qui, d'avoir vu dans ses yeux le pouvoir du reflet des eaux de la Venise éternelle, se changea en pierre.


----------



## macmarco (23 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Derrière la grille le cerbère pleure...
> Doucement elle s'approche tandis qu'un des museaux levé de l'animal hume l'air ambiant.
> Elle reste devant lui rassurée par la prèsence de la grille et le regarde verser ses larmes.
> Les motocyclettes passent en pétaradant, des gondoles glissent sur les eaux inquiétantes tandis que des fenêtres ouvertes s'échappent des flots de musique. Nirvana peut être...
> Au milieu du bruit, des pigeons qui s'envolent, elle sort sa main de sa poche et la passe entre les barreaux de la grille. Calmement elle essuie de son mouchoir les larmes du cerbère qui, d'avoir vu dans ses yeux le pouvoir du reflet des eaux de la Venise éternelle, se changea en pierre.


  Superbe, Tibo !    
  J'aime beaucoup !  :love::love::love:


----------



## macmarco (23 Juin 2004)

Ouf ! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2004)

Bravo MacMarco  Très joli


----------



## macmarco (23 Juin 2004)

Merci Tibo !


----------



## macelene (23 Juin 2004)

Jolie, jolie !!! cette escapade à Venise...  
On en mangerai   

:love:


----------



## aricosec (23 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Jolie, jolie !!! cette escapade à Venise...
> On en mangerai
> 
> :love:


.
j'ai beau rafraichir mon navigateur,tu n'a pas encore pondue  
aurait tu declaré forfait   
dommage 
lache  
.
nous avons a departeger pour l'instant 
LUCG et sa trilogie !
BARBARELLA et son miel
KAK et son salée sucrée
LOUSTIC et ses vers tigo
ROBERTO toujours égal ,qui hélas aime trop les moutards chiants  
TIBO gourou des pauvres  
MACMARCO notre decorateur favori 
.
et (le la)gagnant(e) est ..............zut ! c'est pas l'heure


----------



## inconnu(e) (23 Juin 2004)

Effacement volontaire


----------



## aricosec (23 Juin 2004)

pile poil, douze heures 15,

c'est toujours difficile de...............................bla ! bla bla !
vu le talent des participants bla ! bla bla !  ......

.
je voterai donc pour la production a la chaine de LUCG   
.
quand il pond ,  il pond  
.
a toi de briller pour le théme !


----------



## macmarco (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dis MacMarco...
> _C'est la main avec laquelle t'écris habituellement que t'as utilisé, ou bien t'as bu trop de café, ou bien t'as épinglé un poster de Monica dans les vagues de l'Adriatique au dessus de ton bureau... ?_
> :hein:


 Quoi, elle te plait pas mon écriture ?  
 La tablette A5, c'est pas terrible pour écrire et puis ça glisse un peu trop par rapport au papier !  




> Blague à part, c'est non seulement *fort joli comme réalisation*, mais c'est *malin comme tout*, le coup des mots croisés ! :love:
> 
> Bravo !


 Merci Roberto !


----------



## macmarco (23 Juin 2004)

Merci macelene !   :love:


----------



## macmarco (23 Juin 2004)

Bravo LucG !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> pile poil, douze heures 15,
> 
> c'est toujours difficile de...............................bla ! bla bla !
> vu le talent des participants bla ! bla bla !  ......
> ...



bravo Luc


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Blague à part, c'est non seulement *fort joli comme réalisation*, mais c'est *malin comme  tout, le coup des mots croisés !  *



 effectivement, ,excellent !   :love:


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bravo Luc


 et Bravo Luc, jolie chute.  :love:


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2004)

Bravo !


----------



## inconnu(e) (23 Juin 2004)

Bravo LucG ! 
Bravo TibomonG4 !
Bravo macmarco !


----------



## macelene (23 Juin 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> j'ai beau rafraichir mon navigateur,tu n'a pas encore pondue
> aurait tu declaré forfait
> dommage
> ...



    , pas pondu, non, pour cause de... panne sèche     c'est pas comme le Roberto, Macmarco, Kak, Barbarella, Loustic, Tibo, tous en verve 

Bravissimo LucG...  :love:


----------



## macmarco (23 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, ,excellent !   :love:


 Merci Grug !


----------



## macmarco (23 Juin 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Bravo LucG !
> Bravo TibomonG4 !
> Bravo macmarco !


 Merci inconnu(e) !


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2004)

Merci au jury dont la qualité, bla bla bla (qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas dire comme conneries quand même ! ).

 Je ne fais que passer, je suis plus qu'occupé. Donc, ne vous impatientez pas, je vous donnerai de quoi pondre mais pas avant ce soir et pas forcément tôt.


----------



## lumai (23 Juin 2004)

Félicitation LucG !!!


----------



## Kak (23 Juin 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Félicitation LucG !!!



Je ne saurais mieux dire!


----------



## Luc G (24 Juin 2004)

Comme je vous l'avais dit, je reviens un peu tard. Ce soir, comme tous les ans, la flamme descendue du Canigou a allumé un peu partout les feux dans le pays catalan : c'est par ici une fête quasi-sacrée (moi, je ne suis pas catalan : je vois plutôt ça comme sacrément païen  ) . Alors en hommage au solstice fêté ici ou ailleurs depuis la nuit des temps, c'est le cas de le dire, je vous colle comme thème :

*feux de la saint-jean* ou fête du solstice, comme vous l'entendez.

et comme mots :

caravane
marteau
scarabée
cornichon
métaphore

En attendant les réclamations pour d'éventuels délais, on va dire pour mercredi prochain dans la soirée.

N'hésitez pas à vous plaindre, je n'en tiendrais aucun compte mais si ça peut vous soulager.


----------



## aricosec (24 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> .
> N'hésitez pas à vous plaindre, je n'en tiendrais aucun compte mais si ça peut vous soulager.


.
bof !:mouais: , qui en serait capable !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juin 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Bravo LucG !
> Bravo TibomonG4 !
> Bravo macmarco !



Merci 

Bravo LucG


----------



## Luc G (24 Juin 2004)

Salut Tibo et Arico,

j'attends vos textes prosaïques ou non, mettez-nous le feu


----------



## Luc G (25 Juin 2004)




----------



## aricosec (26 Juin 2004)

allez ! hue la noiraude,active blanchette !


----------



## Luc G (26 Juin 2004)

Merci Arico


----------



## Cillian (26 Juin 2004)

J'ai passé une partie de cette après-midi
À lire tantôt vos écris,que sans nul doute j'apprécie
Tantôt vos pitreries sur lesquelles plié en deux j'ai ri  

Connaissance donc, du dernier sujet, je pris
Et tenterai quelque chose avant le soir de mercredi


 
  
   

Bravo à tous les poètes en herbes.


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> J'ai passé une partie de cette après-midi
> À lire tantôt vos écris,que sans nul doute j'apprécie
> Tantôt vos pitreries sur lesquelles plié en deux j'ai ri
> 
> ...


 Merci et bienvenue à toi !


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2004)

Salut Cillian, et salut macmarco, on vous attend mais il y a le temps.


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut Cillian, et salut macmarco, on vous attend mais il y a le temps.


 Je cogite !


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je cogite !



      Ah ah ah !!! toi aussi 

:love:


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> je cogite





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah ah !!! toi aussi
> 
> :love:



ergo c'est Descartes qui va être content   
(et moi aussi, mais je suis moins people quand même  )


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2004)

Les feux de la saint-jean.

Je me souviens de mes premières vacances avec ma cousine Émilie. Nous étions partis avec ses parents dans leur caravane flambant neuve, modèle "saint-jean" ou "saint-christophe", je ne sais plus très bien (en tout cas c'était le grand luxe pour l'époque). Personnellement, je n'avais d'yeux que pour la poitrine naissante de ma cousine (celle de ma tante ayant de puis longtemps cédé à l'attraction terreste) et surtout de ses tétons saillants qui me faisaient ostensiblement penser à des petits cornichons (moitié cors, moitié nichons). C'est pourquoi (tout à mon occupation de lorgnage), lorsque la caravane s'est détachée, je ne l'ai pas remarqué tout de suite. Ma tante dormait, ma cousine se cabrait pour me faire plaisir, et mon oncle essayait avec force interjections, de faire sortir un scarabée de l'habitacle. Soudain, le bruit de l'attache trainant sur le sol réveilla tout le monde. Et branle-bas de combat, coups de patins, nous descendiment évaluer les dégats. Un coup de marteau a suffi à redresser la pièce tordue, mais lors de son arrêt brutal contre un platane, les feux de la saint-jean avaient explosé en gerbe dans les taillis comme le fruit de ma virilité naissante dans mon bermuda (quelle métaphore, mes amis).

Vala, vala... (écrit d'une traite sans brouillon, soyez indulgents )


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Guytan, j'adooooooooooore clap clap clap clap, je m'incline


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> allez ! hue la noiraude,active blanchette !



C'est pas Marijac, ou un truc comme ça, l'auteur de cette BD ?
Un résistant qui s'est recyclé dans le dessin après-guerre, je crois.


----------



## aricosec (27 Juin 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas Marijac, ou un truc comme ça, l'auteur de cette BD ?
> Un résistant qui s'est recyclé dans le dessin après-guerre, je crois.


.
et meme bien recyclé, ,aussi j'ai prevenu tout le monde avant,je repique les images
par devotion a ce genial bedeiste(1)seul les textes sont miserablement ajoutés par
l'immonde vers de terre aricosec, 
.
1(oui je sais )


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Comme chaque année aux feu de St Jean, Gerard prend son courage dans Samain.

Habituelement, c'est le plus fort, le plus veloce au dessus du feu, tout le monde crie "Metaphore Gerard, c'est pas du jeu!" Mais pas cette année. Le pauvre gerard met un pied dans les braises (aux negres). Il declarera : "je ne sais pas scarabé" car oui, tout était la : il était enrhumé et a mis le pied dans la marre. Tôt se terminait la soirée pour ce Gerard qui s'était planté comme un gros naze, un cornichon.

Maigre serait sera ma gloire avec ce tit texte, carvane facile petite gloire


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2004)

Bassou surréaliste ? On aura tout vu ! 

Bravo en tout cas !


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> et meme bien recyclé, ,aussi j'ai prevenu tout le monde avant,je repique les images
> par devotion a ce genial bedeiste(1)seul les textes sont miserablement ajoutés par
> l'immonde vers de terre aricosec,
> ...



Je ne connais pas bien, mais je dois avoir quelque part 2 de ses albums sur la guerre 39/45 (de la fin des années 50) en assez bon état (sauf que la colle du dos se durcit et les feuilles se barrent, comme sur toutes les bd de l'époque - saleté de colle)


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2004)

Bienvenue à vous deux...       :love:

Vous risquez de d'effrayer la chronique....    


:love:   vive les fonds de cave... !!!


----------



## aricosec (27 Juin 2004)

encore une histoire de vacances,GUYTANTAKUL m'a doublé 

m'en fous  NA !   


feux de la saint-jean ou fête du solstice, comme vous l'entendez.
.
et comme mots : caravane,marteau,scarabée,cornichon,métaphore
.-----------
cette fois ci nous etions prêts,nous avions loué une  CARAVANE immense 
,les momes tous joyeux gambadaient,faisant une ronde autour du monstre
ma femme etait parti chercher les dernieres valise,et jeter le coup d'oeil
des grands departs,le gaz est il fermé? l'eau et l'E D F itou,la grand mere
a t'elle son broc d'eau pour la route,et le chien ses croquettes.?
un de mes lardons casse pied,etait monté dans la roulotte,comme de juste
il n'a pas manqué de la ramener.
"hé papa tu n'as pas du bien regardé,l'interieur est tout deglingué,la porte du 
placard se debine"
ecrase sale mome,ta mére va encore me le reprocher tout le long du trajet,
passe moi donc le MARTEAU,je vais reparer ça en moins de deux.
ma reguliere revenue,l'appel de la smala fait  et embarqué, on etait prets.
la maison ambulante demarrée,nous  filons allegrement les vingt noeuds sur
cette route brulante,seul les fêtes de la saint jean me font partir en juin,les  jours
plus longs aussi d'ailleurs,et bien sur ma bretagne cherie,du nord au sud,d'est 
en ouest je t'aime,sous le soleil ou sous la pluie je t'adore,mes racines bien
plantées dans ta terre,meme si je m'egare par moment,comme un elastic,je suis
vers toi ramené,aucun paysage ne peut rivaliser avec tes cotes aux rochers
colorés,tes campagnes irrisées,et ton cidre bouché 
 roulant peinard,mollement accroché au cerceau,je drive cool,au bout de quelques heures
,la faim me decoche un coup de poignard,en deux secondes je cravate un casse dalle 
préparé le matin,la fougue de mon geste fait que deux CORNICHONS s'echappe du sandwitch,
une pirouette en l'air et ils atterrisent entre les seins de ma bourgeoise,surprise et
refroidit par les deux intrus,elle fait un saut de carpe et renverse son verre 
d'orangeade sur les cuisses de la mamy qui roupillait,le couac de l'ancetre
faillit me faire perdre ma ligne de mire,en l'occurence une pompe a essence idoine
les momes préférent celle la pour les pins cadeaux,malgré que leur carburant est toujours
rallongé a la flotte ,je m'arrete pour eviter les braillements,non sans avoir ecrabouillé
au passage un connard de SCARABEE en guoquette,une giclure verte vint decoré
le bas du pantalon d'un quidam qui glandouillait sur le bitume.je stoppait
et descendit de suite,mes jambes eurent du mal a reparer mon assiette,
je faillis m'etaler sur le tarmac de la station,chiotte de chiotte,on croierait que je suis beurré
 je suis pourtant a jeun surprisége(1) a la cantonnade,ce doit etre le fait de ne pas bouger en
voiture qui te bloque dit intelligement ma femme.
ça c'est une lapalissade m'entendige(1)
 lui retorquer,que nenni me refuta t'elle,c'est une METAPHORE,la rage me prenant je torgnolai
 l'ainée en lui disant,toi la prochaine fois si tu  instruit encore ta mére tu auras affaire a moi.
"metaphore,metaphore,est ce que j'ai une gueule de metaphore ? finit je de hurler.
le reservoir empli jusqu'a la gueule,nous repartimes courageusement a l'assaut de l'alsphalte
la pluie qui commençait a tomber ,presageait mal des solstices d'été.
seul merlin dans la foret de broceliande saurait nous sauver
avec ca fameuse phrase magique
"merlin un jour
merlin toujours
"
(1)oui je sais,mais je l'aime mieux comme ça, cher LOUSTIC


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2004)

Merci Macelene 
J'ai déjà posté quelques textes ici bas il y a longtemps (dans la v1), mais personne ne doit plus s'en souvenir aujourd'hui


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Vous risquez d'effrayer la chronique....



Merde on fait tant peur que ca ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2004)

.....


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2004)

Bravo Guytantakul, bravo Bassman ! 

 Chouette, des nouveaux, et Bretons, en plus !!!! :love:
 Breizh Powaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!! :love:


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Breizhiggggggggggggg poweeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2004)

Braises aux nègs pawaaa !


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Copieur


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2004)

Je copie pas, je cite !


----------



## Cillian (27 Juin 2004)

A défaut de vacances, je me contanterai d'un RTT
pour que ce week-end soit quelque peu prolongé:


Un abbé souhaitait se rendre à Vannes,
Afin de revoir sa ville natale,
Et raviver ses souvenirs d'enfant,
Où il jouait là haut sur le versant.
Mais la chose n'était pas banale,
Sans véhicule: le sien était en panne.

"Mais je ne peux y aller à pied
Et risquer de tout rater,
Quelqu'un a-t'il un véhicule à me prêter?
Car à Vannes il me faut aller."

"L'abbé v'la mon vélo" cria quelqu'un.
"Et moi j'ai une moto" entendit-il au loin.
"J'vous prête une auto" lança le garagiste du coin.
"Hey! y a s'car abbé!" lui montra son voisin.

"Un car? Mais c'est fort bien, 
Partons maint'nant. Qui me rejoint?"
"Allons-y, profitons-en", criaient les paroissiens
A l'ecclésiastique qui souhaitait emmener les siens.

Nos compagnons arrivent enfin à destination.
Sur la corniche on se préparait.
Chacun vaquait à son occupation.
Les uns, pailles et bois rassemblaient,
D'autres, affinaient l'organisation.
Quand l'astre du jour disparu, tout était prêt.

Les crépitements du bois lançant le tempo,
Les festivités commencèrent aussitôt.
Au rythme des cornemuses, des violons et même des pipeaux
Pour sur, personne n'en aurait marre tôt.

Partir juste deux ou trois jours, pas plus longtemps.
Faire un petit tour et au soleil couchant,
Des flammes, tous autour, entonner les chants
Et se souvenir toujours du feu de la Saint Jean

Après deux jours et trois nuits de folie assouvit
Chacun, fatigué mais ravis, est reparti chez lui.
Mais t'as fort  à croire sans aucun problème
Qu'on pourra les y revoir dès l'année prochaine.

Heu voila!
Je crois que j'ai omis une règle mais je ne me souvient plus laquelle.


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

clap clap


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2004)

bassou ! on t'appelle !


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2004)

Zut, trop tard !


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Ben tu crois quoi ??? On parle de mon pays, et tu penses que je vais rester loin longtemps ???


----------



## Luc G (28 Juin 2004)

Me voilà tout guilleret de voir ce joyeux délire. Alors bravo à tous ceux qui ont déjà sévi.   Je note qu'au milieu de tous ces nouveaux (ou revenus  ) ce vieux croûton d'Arico est toujours, j'oserai pas dire bon pied bon oeil, mais enfin.   

Sinon, un vrai régal cet après-midi d'alle se rafraîchir un peu à la montagne et ramasser des fraises des bois. À la bonne votre


----------



## Cillian (28 Juin 2004)

Remerciements tardifs, mais vieux motard que j'aimais. Moi aussi j'ai voulu profiter du soleil,alors:

Merci Bassman  
Merci Luc G  

et merci à tous pour votre accueuil


----------



## macmarco (28 Juin 2004)

Bravo Cillian !    
 Belle entrée dans le club !


----------



## aricosec (28 Juin 2004)

j'ai failli etre ebloui par le texte de CILLIAN,mais je dois a la verité de dire que

ce concurrent a travesti   les mots obligatoires,donc que,a propos duquel et
subsequemment je ne voterai pas pour lui,  ,bien sur, LUCG va faire ce qu'il veut
comme d'habitude     ,mais il me fallait le dire.
gggggrrrrreemm gremm ...


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Moi je les ai pas travesti mais utilisé dans un sens a la con, ca me disqualifie ou pas ??


----------



## Luc G (28 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi je les ai pas travesti mais utilisé dans un sens a la con, ca me disqualifie ou pas ??


 Le jury pleinement souverain (faut-il vraiment que j'aille voir ma dentiste pour qu'elle m'ajoute une couronne) décidera en son âme et conscience mad: on est prié de ne pas rigoler). La règle stricto sensu veut qu'on utilise les mots tels quels, ce qu'a fait Bassman et pas Cillian. Mais la règle non écrite veut qu'il y ait du sens, ce qu'a plus fait Cillian que Bassman. Conclusion : on verra bien 

 Vous pouvez très bien donner tous votre avis sur la question (pas pour casser du sucre sur le dos du voisin , mais pour que le jeu soit plus marrant). Je pense qu'il faut un équilibre entre les règles qui mettent du piment à la chose et la liberté qui permet l'innovation. Mais suis-je moi-même équilibré ? 

 Ceci dit, pour les plus que puristes, je rappelle que la règle initiale (que le fondateur et néammoins fondu de Arico s'est empressé lui-même de contourner) était : en vers et plus précisément, si je ne m'abuse, en octosyllabes. Alors n'hésitez pas


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Remerciements tardifs, mais vieux motard que j'aimais. Moi aussi j'ai voulu profiter du soleil,alors:
> 
> Merci Bassman
> Merci Luc G
> ...



Bienvenue  


			
				moi même a dit:
			
		

> et un coup de boule d'accueil, un


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, pour les plus que puristes, je rappelle que la règle initiale (que le fondateur et néammoins fondu de Arico s'est empressé lui-même de contourner) était : en vers et plus précisément, si je ne m'abuse, en octosyllabes. Alors n'hésitez pas



Adepte du purin (et donc puriste) je participerai dorénavant en vers et contre tous :love:


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

clap clap clap Nephou


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juin 2004)

En vers ?
Okay, on verra ça la prochaine fois


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juin 2004)

On pourrait aussi définir des contraintes au coup par coup, style : "en vers", "en prose", "en moins de 3000 signes", etc.


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

en moins de 15 signes c'est plus drôle avec :
 Theme : la fête forraine
 Mots a placer :
 - peripateticiennes
 - peripherique
 - omnibuler
 - entonoir


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> en moins de 15 signes c'est plus drôle avec :
> Theme : la fête forraine
> Mots a placer :
> - peripateticiennes
> ...



  :mouais:  Ben alors tu t'y crois déjà... au sommet de l'affiche... ???   

t'as pas encore été désigné vainqueur de cette manche, non ??


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

non point du tout, je donnait un exemple de theme avec une regle   

 Vilaine avec bassou va


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juin 2004)

moi, c'est "omnibuler" qui me tracasse, en l'occurence


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

ben traduit le par "faire la sieste constamment"


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ben traduit le par "faire la sieste constamment"


Bonjour.
OmnibuLLer  ???
EntoNNoir ???
Alors quoi ???


----------



## Luc G (28 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> en moins de 15 signes c'est plus drôle avec :
> Theme : la fête forraine
> Mots a placer :
> - peripateticiennes
> ...


 Déjà, si le thème et les mots sont noirs de fautes d'orthoographe, ça va être dur de rélgementer les réponse. 

 Sinon, je pense que les règles sont nécessaires mais point trop n'en faut : il faut que les participants puissent s'amuser à leur guise. Rien ne les empêche de se fixer des règles eux-même (ce que je fais personnellement pour l'instant avec les vers). Par exemple, l'obligation des octosyllabes était manifestement refroidissante

 Le but n'est pas de limiter le public. Alors un thème, 5 mots, c'est bien (Roberto par exemple avait aussi ajusté un des mots par participant, c'est bien aussi) et ça suffit (bon, on peut limiter aussi la taille à 10 000 signes par exemple  sinon on va se faire engueuler par benjamin). Le problème c'est plutôt l'interprétation des règles quand on a des rigolos qui s'y mettent

 J'entens déjà les "à mort l'arbitre" 

 Sinon, pour ceux qui veulent se chercher des poux, je leur conseille de regarder (je ne l'ai pas encore fait mais ça ne saurait tarder) le bouquin qui est sorti sur les émissions de radio "des papous dans la tête" et  "les décraqués" où question jeux sur les mots et les thèmes, il y a plus que de quoi.


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Si on peu plus rigoler sans se faire mettre (oula, la phrase est pas finie!!) au pilori (je l'avais dit qu'elle était pas finie  ).


----------



## Luc G (28 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Si on peu plus rigoler sans se faire mettre (oula, la phrase est pas finie!!) au pilori (je l'avais dit qu'elle était pas finie  ).


 T'aurais déjà pu commencer par critiquer les miennes  de fautes, parce que je me suis pas raté dans le post dont auquel il est question. 

 Sinon, je comprends que le pilori t'horripile.


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

hypolite, pilote, rit du pilori qui t'horripile


----------



## Luc G (28 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> hypolite, pilote, rit du pilori qui t'horripile


 Il a pris le pli, c'est poli pile-poil.


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2004)

Pendant qu'ils règlent leurs comptes à coup de piloris,
un petit essai pour revenir à nos moutons.


Pour fêter le solstice d'été
On lance un chariot enflammé

Depuis le haut de la colline
Afin que nature s'illumine

De la biquette au scarabée
Les animaux restent bouche bée

Mais le char devenu phosphore
Ce n'est pas une vraie métaphore

Heurte une triste caravane
Abandonnée parce qu'en panne

Se garer à flanc de coteau
C'est bien d'un nul un peu marteau

On peut même dire d'un cornichon
comme on en voit dans tout bouchon

Si l'on était sur l'équateur
Oui on pourrait à mi-hauteur

S'arrêter sans peur du supplice
Il n'y aurait pas de solstice


----------



## Luc G (28 Juin 2004)

Merci Loustic. Enfin quelqu'un de sérieux dans ce coin.


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Joli loustic  :love: :love:


----------



## macmarco (28 Juin 2004)

Bravo Loustic !


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juin 2004)

Loustic gagnant !


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

c'etait un beau court mistral


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juin 2004)

Pfffiuuuu !!! 
J'ai failli pas comprendre


----------



## Cillian (28 Juin 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> j'ai failli etre ebloui par le texte de CILLIAN,mais je dois a la verité de dire que
> 
> ce concurrent a travesti   les mots obligatoires,donc que,a propos duquel et
> subsequemment je ne voterai pas pour lui,  ,bien sur, LUCG va faire ce qu'il veut
> ...




Et pourtant la faune éthyque y est!  

et puis une règle n'est-elles pas crée pour avoir des exceptions, les fameuses exceptions qui confirment la règle.  

 allé promis juré je le r'f'rai plus(quoi que?).

Et encore bravo Loustic


----------



## aricosec (29 Juin 2004)

mea culpa de l'arico,emporté par la jalousie il villipenda CILLIAN
mal en pris a ce quidam,car LOUSTIC vint a la rescousse
aidés d'autres concurents ils arroérent sur le ci_devant
celui ci n'eut plus d'autres ressources
..............................................................................
.................................................
que de fermer sa gueule  
.
  
.
remarquez cet arroérent finement glissé dans le texte,


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Voui c'est un joli mot, il veut dire quoi ??


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2004)

Un bug de mac Os X qui switche en clavier bulgare ?


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

c'est pour ca que ca ressemble a du yaourt 


 Bon, d'accord, je sors


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2004)

Nan, nan ! J'apprécie les posts où tout nous tombe pas tout cru dans la chouffe, personnellement.
Continue, bassou, même si des fois c'est cappilo-réactorisé à outrance, c'est toujours mieux qu'un post sans substance


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2004)

La, je parlais en général, hein, pas du yoghourt


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

J'ai pris expres un yaourt vide pour te faire chier, donc sans substances   


 J'ai un doute, c'est ca qu'on appelle le "post de yaourt" ?? On peut les acheter par pack ??


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2004)

Tout vaut mieux qu'un post de yaourt vide (sauf pour téléphoner à la cousine Emilie dans la chamre à côté... Devine ce que suis en train de faire en ce moment ?, comme dirait le test machin pureté)


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

voui un jambon pureté


----------



## aricosec (29 Juin 2004)

purée de  nous autres,ce thread est attaqué par une nuée de THROLS floodeurs 
   ,sauvons les meubles 
:affraid:


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2004)

Mais naaaan ! C'est pas méchant !
Tiens, ma fille étant en vacs ce soir, je vais avoir plus de temps pour passer à la poste les jours qui viennent. Elle est pas belle la vie ?


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2004)

Je précise pour les autres que je ne suis en aucun cas en train de soudoyer aricosec en lui faisant miroiter monts et merveilles postales afin de m'attirer ses largesses dans un futur jugement de valeur dans ce topic 
Je me pose en Pierre de Coubertin lubrique du thread, moi (l'important c'est de participer - et quand on gagne, on ne participe plus...)


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Je comprend plus moi , si c'est Pierre de Coubertin, ca n'est lubrique donc


----------



## Luc G (29 Juin 2004)

Vous laissez pas impressionner par les tiffus ou les Zéthyliques auxquels le soleil a tapé sur la tête   

Lâchez-vous en prose ou en vers. Vous avez jusqu'à demain soir au moins. Mais vous pouvez demander un délai à condition de joindre une lettre de motivation.   

On a déjà Loustic, Arico, Cillian, Bassman, Guytantakul.
On sait que Descartes MacMarco cogite  
Et Nephou nous a quasiment promis des vers (pas encore de nouvelles pour savoir si c'est des vers d'eau de feu, des vers de terre (cuite) , des verres de rouge qui brûlent.

Mais je suis sûr qu'il y en a d'autres prêts à faire des étincelles.


----------



## aricosec (30 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On a déjà Loustic, Arico, Cillian, Bassman, Guytantakul.
> On sait que Descartes MacMarco cogite
> Et Nephou nous a quasiment promis des vers (pas encore de nouvelles pour savoir si c'est des vers d'eau de feu, des vers de terre (cuite) , des verres de rouge qui brûlent.
> 
> Mais je suis sûr qu'il y en a d'autres prêts à faire des étincelles.


mouais,MACELENE,BARBARELLA,TOUBA qui ferai bien de monter son nez,OUPSY qui avait un zouli brin de plume,ROBERTO qui se disait chomdu ,et qui donc de par la meme avait du temps
ça en fait des bras cassés,des violeurs de chaises longues, et cutera ! et cutera ! 
au boulot que diantre


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2004)

C'est à voir, mais y aura peut-être une demande de délai....


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2004)

Rennes le 30/06/2004

 Chair Meussieur LucG,

 Je tyins a vous hinformer qu'il ne sera pas pocible à mon fisse *macmarco* de randre son devoir(qu'il a commensé, je vous l'açure) pour se soir.
 Serêt-il pocible qu'il ne le rande que vandredi soir ?
 En aiffet, il est trais oqupé an ce moment et puit il a plin de chauses à fer !

 Veuyé z'agréger, Meussieur , l'ex pression de mes santimans distaingué.

 Sinyé :
 La maman de macmarco.


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Rennes le 30/06/2004
> 
> Chair Meussieur LucG,
> 
> ...


$


 Ca sent le fake non ??


----------



## Luc G (30 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Rennes le 30/06/2004
> 
> Chair Meussieur LucG,
> 
> ...


 Avec une telle lettre d'excuse, comment voulez-vous que je refuse (sans compter que je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir fini de la lire et de la traduire en clair d'ici vendredi )

 Adonc, on délaye dans un peu de soleil jusqu'à vendredi soir, ce qui laisse le temps à de nouveaux impétrants de s'épancher. Je rappelle à certains que notre respecté guide Arico a tancé derechef qu'ils sont (im)patiemment attendus avec leur tête ou sans, mais en tous cas avec leurs mots.

 Sur ce j'y retourne, saint Turbin priez pour nous


----------



## macelene (30 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce j'y retourne, saint Turbin priez pour nous


Bon, là je suis au Saint Turbin, dans le bureau de mon Chef de Service...  

Moi aussi Monsieur LucG vous voudrez bien m'excuser pour cette non participation à votre session, en effet, ben ya rien qui vient, je sens rien venir     

alors je vous dis à la prochaine fois... 
Merci, cordialement Macelene... :rose:


----------



## Luc G (30 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là je suis au Saint Turbin, dans le bureau de mon Chef de Service...
> 
> Moi aussi Monsieur LucG vous voudrez bien m'excuser pour cette non participation à votre session, en effet, ben ya rien qui vient, je sens rien venir
> 
> ...


 Vous êtes absoute pour cette fois, mais n'en abusez pas 

 PS. Demande à ton chef de service s'il ne veut pas pondre un texte.


----------



## aricosec (1 Juillet 2004)

ou nous voyons la des excuses vaseuses, 
.
prendre sa maman et son chef de service comme bouc emissaire,ça craint
  
.
n'oublions pas que des points seront retirés aux buissonniereux( si ,si ! ça se dit ,   
en fin d'année


----------



## Nephou (1 Juillet 2004)

Feu de la saint-Jean

 L'été tombé sur les toits plats
 écrase toute résistance.
 Scarabées demandant clémence :
 les corps chauffés se trouvent las.

 Le soleil, métaphore usée,
 marteau éthéré, sans merci
 ni pitié, frappe sans répit
 des caravannes de pensées.

 Si le sol, ici triste à rire,
 de béton pouvait s'évanouir
 et, ce faisant, laisser l'espoir

 de cornichons, chansons à boires,
 nappe à carreaux : repas joyeux
 ayant pour fin l'éclat d'un feu.

 :rose: ben voilà


----------



## Nephou (1 Juillet 2004)

:rose: merci... toujours à l'affût d'un post toi


----------



## macmarco (1 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ou nous voyons la des excuses vaseuses,
> .
> prendre sa maman et son chef de service comme bouc emissaire,ça craint
> 
> ...



Bah !   
Tout le monde n'est pas à la retraite !


----------



## Luc G (1 Juillet 2004)

Merci Nephou 

 Sinon, savez-vous ce qui se passe avec le Arico : il a acheté un dictionnaire aux puces ou quoi, pour qu'il nous vocabularise comme ça au lieu de faire la sieste derrière sa canne à pêche comme à son habitude par ces temps de forte chaleur. 

 Le voilà maintenant pêchant des arroèrent et des buissoniereux. C'est plein d'ariologismes à se mettre sous la dent par les temps qui courent. Mais zou va-t-il chercher tout ça ? Une maison bien connue de spiritueux lui aurait-elle fourni en avant-première un nouveau sirop ?


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

Pfou si faut fout' des mots comme ca, j'vais pu pouvoir participer moi avec ma culture de troll


----------



## Luc G (1 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pfou si faut fout' des mots comme ca, j'vais pu pouvoir participer moi avec ma culture de troll


 Il ne faut surtout pas mettre de mots comme ça, c'est réservé au Arico. Un temps, je me suis demandé s'il les pêchait dans de vieux grimoires sur lesquels l'encre avait bavé ou si c'était l'impact de Parkinson sur le clavier, j'ai toujours pas la réponse.


----------



## aricosec (1 Juillet 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut surtout pas mettre de mots comme ça, c'est réservé au Arico. Un temps, je me suis demandé s'il les pêchait dans de vieux grimoires sur lesquels l'encre avait bavé ou si c'était l'impact de Parkinson sur le clavier, j'ai toujours pas la réponse.


.
bof! tu m'a traité de fondu l'autre jour,ça te donne la réponse chef du jour    
  
.
de plus j'adore ça


----------



## Cillian (1 Juillet 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Feu de la saint-Jean
> 
> L'été tombé sur les toits plats
> écrase toute résistance.
> ...



Si, barvo  
Je dois admettre que c'est plus travaillé que d'autre et que je ne me nommerai pas


----------



## macmarco (2 Juillet 2004)

Ouf !  :sleep:


----------



## aricosec (2 Juillet 2004)

chére madame MACMARCO, je tiens a vous feliciter de la poigne que vous employer 
pour l'education de votre fils,a l'heure ou le laxisme,le defaitisme,le baissé de bras(si , si !)
se cotoie tout les jours,une bonne baffe a l'ancienne ,remet les pendules a l'heure des
jeunots, l'a pondu rapidos son text le morveux,pif paf ,non mais  
encore bravo chére MADAME et tout mes hommages
ps :mettez lui en une petite pour moi


----------



## Luc G (2 Juillet 2004)

Ben, marcmarco ça nous rajeunit pas, tout ça ! . Mais si, on venait avec un sandwich à l'auroch entre deux tranches de concombre géant (cherche pas, on n'en trouve plus). C'était pas du trois étoiles mais ça tenait au corps. ça me fait penser qu'il faut que je repasse aux cromlechs du causse de Blandas (y a pas qu'en Bretagne petite ou grande qu'on plantait des tuteurs pour les concombres géants)


----------



## macmarco (2 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> chére madame MACMARCO, je tiens a vous feliciter de la poigne que vous employer
> pour l'education de votre fils,a l'heure ou le laxisme,le defaitisme,le baissé de bras(si , si !)
> se cotoie tout les jours,une bonne baffe a l'ancienne ,remet les pendules a l'heure des
> jeunots, l'a pondu rapidos son text le morveux,pif paf ,non mais
> ...



  
Même pas mal !   

Merci Arico !


----------



## macmarco (2 Juillet 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ben, marcmarco ça nous rajeunit pas, tout ça ! . Mais si, on venait avec un sandwich à l'auroch entre deux tranches de concombre géant (cherche pas, on n'en trouve plus). C'était pas du trois étoiles mais ça tenait au corps. ça me fait penser qu'il faut que je repasse aux cromlechs du causse de Blandas (y a pas qu'en Bretagne petite ou grande qu'on plantait des tuteurs pour les concombres géants)


----------



## Luc G (2 Juillet 2004)

Bon, faudrait peut-être que je me décide à choisir : ce qu'il y a de bien dans ce thread (je sais, je radote, mais c'est le privilège de l'âge   ), c'est que chacun voit midi à sa porte et son texte à sa façon. Entre les délires bobylapointesques de Cillian et le sonnet de Nephou, c'est vraiment la Samaritaine : on trouve de tout.

Je n'ai aucune envie de "classer", mais il faudra bien que je trouve quelqu'un pour prendre le relais. Bon, on verra tout à l'heure ce que je décide.


----------



## Luc G (3 Juillet 2004)

Puisqu'il faut se décider, je me laisse aller au sentimalisme : le texte de Nephou m'a rappelé de vieux souvenirs et même la couleur de vieux textes, surtout ses premières strophes. C'est cette étrange coïncidence qui me décide. Et en plus, quel beau texte   

Je ne vais pas envoyer de fleurs à tout le monde, même si je le pense. Mais je voudrais quand même citer un truc du Arico, parce que cette image aussi me plaît.


*comme un elastic,je suis vers toi ramené* 

Peut-être ne sommes-nous que des élastiques, même si parfois ils cassent.   

À toi la main Nephou


----------



## macmarco (3 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Nephou !


----------



## aricosec (3 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Nephou !


 
 
 
????????????????????
.
pas  mieux !


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> À toi la main Nephou


Bravo Nephou.


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Nephou


----------



## Cillian (3 Juillet 2004)

Les "BRAVO" sortent en nombres alors juste pour changer:

Félicitation Nephou


----------



## guytantakul (3 Juillet 2004)

Yahou Nephou !
Une victoire bien méritée


----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2004)

bravou nepho !


----------



## lumai (3 Juillet 2004)

Bravo à toi, Nephou !!!
  


_Promis, si c'est toi, j'vais tout faire pour rendre ma copie..._     :love:


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bravo à toi, Nephou !!!
> 
> 
> 
> _Promis, si c'est toi, j'vais tout faire pour rendre ma copie..._     :love:


 Pfffff Fayote


----------



## lumai (3 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff Fayote



Ben quoi ???


_Faut c'qui faut..._


----------



## Luc G (3 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff Fayote


Qu'est-ce qui se passe, Lumai fricote avec le Arico et on ne m'a rien dit !


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2004)

Heuresement Bassou est la  

Delation en tous genre, vrai ou faux
Seervice en 30 minutes 24/24 7/7
0178954132


----------



## aricosec (4 Juillet 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui se passe, Lumai fricote avec le Arico et on ne m'a rien dit !


.
ah non,je suis dans ma periode abstinence,peus pas ,   
.
j'attend  une livraison de ce que vous savez 
pour servir a ce que vous supposez :rose: 
c'est le dur lot du patriarche


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

Néphou ? Sort de ta cachette
Pour nous, il est temps de s'y mettre !
Des mots, et aussi un thème,
Au boulot ! j'me parle à moi-même !


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2004)

Bon même si je n'ai pas participé... Bravo Nephou


----------



## Cillian (4 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Heuresement Bassou est la
> 
> Delation en tous genre, vrai ou faux
> Seervice en 30 minutes 24/24 7/7
> 0178954132




Non d'un pétaure! manquait p'us qu'ça.


----------



## lumai (4 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Néphou ? Sort de ta cachette
> Pour nous, il est temps de s'y mettre !
> Des mots, et aussi un thème,
> Au boulot ! j'me parle à moi-même !



Semblerait qu'il soit dans les cartons ce week-end...  

Va p-têt bien falloir qu'il retrouve le calme de son bureau !


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

Ah ? On risque donc d'avoir comme thème "week-end pourri" avec des mots comme escalier, interminable, foulure, rayure, engueulade, crémaillère, etc.


----------



## lumai (4 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? On risque donc d'avoir comme thème "week-end pourri" avec des mots comme escalier, interminable, foulure, rayure, engueulade, crémaillère, etc.


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? On risque donc d'avoir comme thème "week-end pourri" avec des mots comme escalier, interminable, foulure, rayure, engueulade, crémaillère, etc.


 Everyday is like sunday...


----------



## Nephou (5 Juillet 2004)

merci à tous : je n'ai jamais autant ri en commançant ma journée de boulot. Pour les petites nouvelles y'a une photo qui traine chez "les user de l'aurore".

 Merci pour vos félicitations 

 Je vous promest un thème reposant, voluptueux et ensoleillé pour la journée.


----------



## Nephou (5 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? On risque donc d'avoir comme thème "week-end pourri" avec des mots comme escalier, interminable, foulure, rayure, engueulade, crémaillère, etc.


  

 non mais je peux proposer :

 --- loueur *D* de m... même pas fichu de recevoir une réservation par Internet (je vous dis pas l'envie de meutre envers le type derrière le guichet : "nous n'avons pas de réservation à ce nom ; puis il ne nous reste pas de camionette non plus")

 --- marre de jouer à sokoban dans la camionette (dû aller à Nanterre pour en trouver une) avec ce p... de meuble blanc, le frigo-congélateur et le guéridon

 --- ...


----------



## aricosec (5 Juillet 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> non mais je peux proposer :
> 
> --- loueur *D* de m... même pas fichu de recevoir une réservation par Internet (je vous dis pas l'envie de meutre envers le type derrière le guichet : "nous n'avons pas de réservation à ce nom ; puis il ne nous reste pas de camionette non plus")
> 
> ...


.
ah oui,  ,t'occupe pas du frigo et du meuble,raméne juste ton gueridon pour qu'on sache
sur quoi repose ton théme,en le faisant tourner,on ne sait jamais ?


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> --- marre de jouer à sokoban dans la camionette (dû aller à Nanterre pour en trouver une) avec ce p... de meuble blanc, le frigo-congélateur et le guéridon --- ...



Courage.
Nous aussi, comme tous les déménagés, on trouve encore
des cartons non ouverts après X années ! Quel bazar !

Sur MacG les forums users savent vivre. Pas un seul
tordu pour dire une connerie du genre :
Si tu es gai ris donc.

Courage !


----------



## Nephou (5 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Courage.
> Nous aussi, comme tous les déménagés, on trouve encore
> des cartons non ouverts après X années ! Quel bazar !
> 
> ...


 le prochain thème sera "*définitif  fou-rire de passage*"

 contenant les mots "
 --- voûte
 --- scaphandre
 --- poudrier
 --- ravissement
 --- _au choix_ : amuse-gueule / bourre-pif / pétard /


----------



## macelene (5 Juillet 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> le prochain thème sera "*définitif  fou-rire de passage*"
> 
> contenant les mots "
> --- voûte
> ...




On reconnait bien là ta Patte :love: avec les mots juste ce qu'il faut...
Vais essayer, juste avant de vous quitter de te pondre un Truc...


----------



## Nephou (5 Juillet 2004)

merci d'avance alors et bons préparatifs pour le départ à venir


----------



## guytantakul (5 Juillet 2004)

Ben prem's alors 
Je ne connais pas bien les règles de la poésie, mais j'ai essayé de m'astreindre à des octosyllabes (nanananana-nanana) avec des rimes 1-2-1-2 (comprenne qui pourra, mais merci de m'éclairer si c'est pas le truc à faire). Bon, enfin, voilà mon teskte :

Je vais céans vous faire entendre
une aventure d'autrefois..
Comment bloqué dans un scaphandre
J'ai vu enfer, paradis, au choix...

J'ai découvert dans les méandres
D'une ville engloutie sans couleurs
Une voûte belle à se pendre
une entrée digne d'un empereur 

Dans la lumière de ma torche
Je vis miroiter des couloirs
Un amuse-gueule que ce porche
Des merveilles cachées dans le noir

Débordant d'entrain je m'élance
en admirant ces arcs de bois
un ravissement tel que leurs cendres
empliraient poudrier de roi...

Soudain une alarme se déclenche
retentit à mon poignet droit
rires et hoquets, d'azote s'épanche
mon sang qui se glace d'effroi

Des profondeurs j'ai eu l'ivresse
Je vous en prie, excusez-moi !
Ce n'est pas une histoire de fesse
Je ferai mieux la prochaine fois !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> le prochain thème sera "*définitif  fou-rire de passage*"
> 
> contenant les mots "
> --- voûte
> ...



et la "dead line"


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ben prem's alors
> Je ne connais pas bien les règles de la poésie, mais j'ai essayé de m'astreindre à des octosyllabes (nanananana-nanana) avec des rimes 1-2-1-2 (comprenne qui pourra, mais merci de m'éclairer si c'est pas le truc à faire). Bon, enfin, voilà mon teskte :
> 
> Je vais céans vous faire entendre
> ...


    Bravo guytan !!!


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2004)

Ah zut ! Je m'ai trompé de rime au 4e quatrain.
Je peux changer  "Débordant d'entrain je m'élance" par  "Tout en joie je me vois descendre" ?
Sinon c'est pas bien grave non-plus


----------



## Nephou (6 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah zut ! Je m'ai trompé de rime au 4e quatrain.
> Je peux changer  "Débordant d'entrain je m'élance" par  "Tout en joie je me vois descendre" ?
> Sinon c'est pas bien grave non-plus


 Pas de problème pour le changement et merci pour ta participation 

 deadline ? 12 juillet dans la nuit et résultats le 13 car le 14 c'est...


----------



## aricosec (6 Juillet 2004)

ce GUYANTAKUL m'aura tout fait,non content d'etre breton,d'habiter la bretagne,a brest 
que je connais,vla t'il pas qu'il parle de la mer en pöetisant,il voudrait m'enerver que
ça ne m'etonnerais pas   
RRRRRrre !


----------



## Nephou (6 Juillet 2004)

Benb ennerve le en retour oar une de tes participations savoureuses.


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2004)

Ben pouf-pouf, alors 

Je vais céans vous faire entendre
une aventure d'autrefois..
Comment bloqué dans un scaphandre
J'ai vu enfer, paradis, au choix...

J'ai découvert dans les méandres
D'une ville engloutie sans couleurs
Une voûte belle à se pendre
une entrée digne d'un empereur 

Dans la lumière de ma torche
Je vis miroiter des couloirs
Un amuse-gueule que ce porche
Des merveilles cachées dans le noir

Tout en joie je me vois descendre
en admirant ces arcs de bois
un ravissement tel que leurs cendres
empliraient poudrier de roi...

Soudain une alarme se déclenche
retentit à mon poignet droit
rires et hoquets, d'azote s'épanche
mon sang qui se glace d'effroi

Des profondeurs j'ai eu l'ivresse
Je vous en prie, excusez-moi !
Ce n'est pas une histoire de fesse
Je ferai mieux la prochaine fois !


----------



## Nephou (6 Juillet 2004)

Nul n'est besoin mon cher ami
de parler "céans"  ou, plus tard,
de dévétir, beauté sans fard,
une douce chair : une envie.

Pour participer
seuls les mots sont nécessaire
comme pour gagner.


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2004)

Ah, c'était donc 1-2-2-1 et pas 1-2-1-2 la formule 
Merci du tuyau ! 
Et c'est vrai que j'aurais pu écrtire "ici" plutôt de "céans", mais c'était pour aller avec "autrefois"


----------



## Nephou (6 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'était donc 1-2-2-1 et pas 1-2-1-2 la formule
> Merci du tuyau !
> Et c'est vrai que j'aurais pu écrtire "ici" plutôt de "céans", mais c'était pour aller avec "autrefois"


 C'est juste pour les sonnet (quatrain quatrain tercet tercet) qu'il faut embrasser les rimes  pour céans  c'était un jeu de mots  avec fesse :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2004)

:rose: 
Ah, oui, bien sur... Des fois je percute pas et après, j'ai honte


----------



## aricosec (6 Juillet 2004)

le prochain thème sera "définitif fou-rire de passage"
contenant les mots "
voûte, scaphandre, poudrier,ravissement,au choix : amuse-gueule
/ bourre-pif / pétard /
---------------------------
il vaut mieux rire que de pleurer
disait l'bourreau au  tourmenté
si j'te grille la VOUTE plantaire
ce n'ai quand meme pas une affaire
.
un SCAPHANDRE j'ai mis sur moi
c'est un peu a cause de  toi
tu n'arrete pas de degueuler
tu vas finir par me tacher
.
c'est pourtant comme un RAVISS'MENT
quand je t'eclate toutes tes dents
le sang qui gicle aux alentours
est un plaisir de chaque jour
.
tu n'as pas aimé mon BOURRE-PIF
ça se voit bien car tu renifle
tu vas finir sur l'echafaud
il faut t'arranger t'est pas beau
.
j'ai apporté un POUDRIER
te tracasse pas j'vais t'maquiller
quand c'est la fin, coquin de sort
c'est sur, vaut mieux faire un beau mort
.
c'est la fin du rire  



.


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2004)

Superbe !      

"tu n'as pas aimé mon BOURRE-PIF
ça se voit bien car tu renifle"  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (7 Juillet 2004)

Rémontée / remerciements / félicitations / validation de la candidature


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Je sais pas si j'aurais trop le temps de participer a celui la. Je fais de mon possible


----------



## aricosec (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si j'aurais trop le temps de participer a celui la. Je fais de mon possible


.
fait gaffe,THEBIG vient de pondre un nouveau referendum vote de nase  
on pourrait bien t'y inscrire en tete  
aucun travail n'est plus important que ce moment de delire
un doyen qui sait


----------



## guytantakul (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si j'aurais trop le temps de participer a celui la. Je fais de mon possible



Allez bassou, ça m'a pris 20 minutes pour mon poème (oui, c'est de la poésie-minute). Tu peux le faire en prose en 5 minutes (même moins)


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

J'ai dit que je ferais mon possible


----------



## Nephou (8 Juillet 2004)

Hop hop  hop ! plus haut les genoux


----------



## Cillian (8 Juillet 2004)

OK! ok! j'participerai, mais pas avant ce week-end.
Alors patience


----------



## macelene (9 Juillet 2004)

Fiction avec une pointe de réalité  
Lieu fictifs, personnages réels...  

Rencard...
Ils ont décidé de se voir. 
Il lui propose un coin perdu au bout de la grande plage.
"- Faut voir, tu sais on a le choix.
- Alors sous la voûte du vieux pont ?
- Alors là, acrobatique, il nous faut un scaphandre bi-place et là pas simple...."
C'est un véritable poudrier ce mec, capable de te fabriquer poudres et explosifs pour un rendez-vous en feu d'artifice.
Un bouquet final pour le ravissement des yeux.
Tergiversations, multiples points nécessitant des éclaircissements, remise en causes...
Enfin lui propose un parking sauvage...  Oula, pas franchement l'endroit idéal, mais qu'importe, l'ivresse risque d'être là...
Espèce d'amuse-gueule excitant. La lune est noire, c'est tant mieux.
Il fait froid, encore mieux. Ça risque d'être bouillant. Fébriles, ils sont.
Évidement "bistoquer" dans une voiture sur un parking doit faire partie des expériences rubicondes. Il l'emmène, conduisant l'aventure comme un maître-queux. Rien à dire.
Vide le parking.
Les gestes demandent précisions dans cet univers clos. Pas de confort, pas d'air.
Échauffement des corps et des esprits couvrent les glaces d'un nuage qui rend l'exercice à peu près solitaire.
Plus rien n'existe. Méli-mélo de bras et de jambes. Pirouettes.
Sauf que...! Le faisceau d'une lampe torche balaye la voiture.
Oup's que passa...
Vêtements retroussés deviennent vêtements sans dessus-dessous, cheveux en pétard, c½urs qui battent la chamade...
Le faisceau de lumière devient intense accompagné d'un toc-toc sur la glace de la passagère.
Oula, fin de l'épisode.
Raides sur leurs siège, glace qui se baisse côté passagère.
"-Papiers s'il vous plaît !"
Le séducteur des parkings fouille, ça semble tellement long.
Sur le visage des troublions en costumes bleus se dessine un immense Éclat de rire.
"-Allez, circulez, pour cette fois c'est bon... Ah! la jeunesse..."
Ouf, deux fois Ouf...
Le séducteur des parkings se tourne vers sa conquête, son visage s'anime d'un définitif fou-rire de passage.
"-Tu as vu ce que tu as autour du cou?
- Non... heu... quoi ??
- Ton soutif en lieu et place d'un n½ud pap...
- Ouais bon ça va...."

Depuis ce jour, Elle a totalement renoncé à porter des n½uds pap pour des escapades nocturnes.





*Bon repos à tous où que vous soyez :love:*


----------



## Luc G (9 Juillet 2004)

Superbe, Macelene, superbe ! ça donnerait des idées


----------



## macmarco (9 Juillet 2004)

Bravo, bravissimo macelene !!!   
  :love:


----------



## Nephou (9 Juillet 2004)

merci macelene : cela me promet un réveil enchanteur (comment ça je suis déjà au bureau... ben j'ai le droit de travailler à poings fermés non ?)


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2004)

Ça me rappelle des souvenirs ! On est tous pareil finalement !   
Merci Macelene !


----------



## macelene (9 Juillet 2004)

ça arrive à tout le monde ce genre de gag !!!!     

Il a fallut que je l'enrubanne un peu quoi    
    

:love: et merci à vous tous. @ bientôt


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juillet 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ... ben j'ai le droit de travailler à poings fermés non ?)



  ça j'adore et j'adopte de suite     s&#8217;il n'y a pas de copyright bien sûr !?  

 Bonjour tout le monde... et bravo à macelene ainsi qu'a tous les autres... que de talent (bon ok je me répète mais vous avez VRAIMENT du talent...) 
 :love:


heuuu.. je fais pas exprés de rédiger mon 69ém message là, maintenant aprés celui de macelene !!        :rose:


----------



## aricosec (9 Juillet 2004)

MACELENE vient de rallumer la méche,je viens de sauter sur mamy arico,
toute guillerette et reconnaissante de ces souvenirs reciproques,elle m'a promis des paupiettes pour le diner,une mienne gourmandise.
grace au bar MACG et a MACELENE   ,tout va mieux


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je vais céans vous faire entendre
> une aventure d'autrefois..
> Comment bloqué dans un scaphandre
> J'ai vu enfer, paradis, au choix...
> ...



"Ce n'est pas une histoire de fesse" !?!? reste à voir ca !!   :mouais: 

Ne serait ce pas l'histoire de l'amant (de latex encapuchoné -> "Comment bloqué dans un scaphandre")
de la femme (attendant son amant -> "Une voûte belle à se pendre" ; "Un amuse-gueule que ce porche" ; "Des merveilles cachées dans le noir"...)
et du mari (qui arrive -> "Soudain une alarme se déclenche" ; "mon sang qui se glace d'effroi")
  
Bravo en tout cas...  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (9 Juillet 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ça j'adore et j'adopte de suite     s?il n'y a pas de copyright bien sûr !?


Ce genre de phrase est libre de droit à condition d'en mentionner l'auteur  

je t'en prie, use et abuse « mais je nie toute responsabilité si l'utilisation de cette phrase conduit à ton licenciement »


----------



## Luc G (9 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> MACELENE vient de rallumer la méche,je viens de sauter sur mamy arico,
> toute guillerette et reconnaissante de ces souvenirs reciproques,elle m'a promis des paupiettes pour le diner,une mienne gourmandise.
> grace au bar MACG et a MACELENE   ,tout va mieux


 Attends un peu pour dire ça que la digestion soit (mal) commencée et que les courbatures arrivent, tu vas voir si ça va mieux, vieux satyre bambochard !


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> "Ce n'est pas une histoire de fesse" !?!? reste à voir ca !!   :mouais:
> 
> Ne serait ce pas l'histoire de l'amant (de latex encapuchoné -> "Comment bloqué dans un scaphandre")
> de la femme (attendant son amant -> "Une voûte belle à se pendre" ; "Un amuse-gueule que ce porche" ; "Des merveilles cachées dans le noir"...)
> ...



Bien vu Concombre, c'est presque ça 
...mais ton analyse est somme toute bien meilleure que ma pensée d'origine


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça arrive à tout le monde ce genre de gag !!!!
> 
> Il a fallut que je l'enrubanne un peu quoi
> 
> ...



Oui, bravo, avec un peu de retard...   
M'est arrivé la même chose sous un pont (mais au sec dans une voiture)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juillet 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ... si l'utilisation de cette phrase conduit à ton licenciement »



Lit sans ciment ??   
... bof ! une bonne occasion pour me recycler... !! dans la maçonnerie... ??

Vive la vie au grand air !! (c'est pas une bd de Reiser ça ?)


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

"La vie au grand air" , tout court


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> "La vie au grand air" , tout court


Et c'était "vive les vacances" et "vive les femmes" si j'me souviens bien.


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

"Vive les femmes," oui, mais "Vive les vacances", heuuuu... Je sais pas


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

Je me rappelle quand-même d'un volume avec un gars, palmes aux pieds et attirail de plage... Peut-être était-ce "Vive les vacances", tiens...

Bingo : c'était ça ! (encore un qui est parti dans le cambriolage, putain de crotte)


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Juillet 2004)

Pour ta culture, petit...


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

Ca doit-être un des derniers, non ?

Je l'avais, celui-là... Merde... Combien en ai-je perdu, de BDs ? (200-500 ?).
Bon, heureusement qu'il m'en reste 2000 sous la main


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Je l'ai celui la tient 

J'ai jamais accroché Reiser moi en fait, j'prefere Gotlib ou Maester


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

Pour moi, Reiser, c'est le roi, le summum de la BD torchée humoristique engagée.


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Je coince sur les dessins, c'est pas beau


----------



## macelene (9 Juillet 2004)

de flooder dans ce tradadada...  on ne peut plus suivre...  :mouais: 
  :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, Reiser, c'est le roi, le summum de la BD torchée humoristique engagée.



Encore un point "commun".. troublant... !! 

J'ai un faible pour Edika... (Chliki Chliki... Chlofo Chlofo...)


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

Moi pas trop, mais j'adore Goossens et Larcenet (et Blutch dans une moindre mesure) dans cette équipe 
Maintenant j'arrête de flooder le tralala !


----------



## Cillian (10 Juillet 2004)

Histoire d'½ufs :

À l'aube du dédut du commencement, il y avait l'½uf. Dans sa plus simple composition: un jaune et une coquille. Rien de de plus banal en sorte si ce n'est qu'au fils des temps un blanc s'est infiltré entre entre les deux. Voici comment d'après une légende ...

Nul ne sait s'il est tombé du ciel ou remonté des profondeurs abyssales. En équilibre sur la terre ferme, emmitouflé dans son *scaphandre* naturel  et malheureusement dépourvu de surface plane, une bise soufflant par là, l'emporta dans ses bras. Notre ½uf se mit à rouler sur lui même, prenant de plus en plus de vitesse. Franchissant, Dieu lui même ne sait pas comment, des plaines, des prairies, des forets en se faufilant entre les arbres, tantôt passant par dela les fleuves et rivières, tantôt se laissant emporter par leurs courants avant de reprendre son escapade sur ce que l'on appelera, mais bien plus tard, le plancher des vaches.

Après maintes péripéties, 
la cadance enfin se réduisi.
notre jaune espère un répis,
un arrêt (une pause pipi)  

Son v½ux fût exhaussé en passant sous la *voute* d'entrée d'une grotte, finissant sa course contre ... toc...

 ? Toc,... Toc...!!

 ? Toc,... Toc,... Toc...?? Un autre ½uf? Non c'est pas possible!

 Toc,... Toc,... Toc... ... ...

 Hey! c'est pas bientot fini ce bordel, y a des jaunes qui veulent dormir ici.

 :rateau: Ho! pardon je viens tout juste d'arriver et ...

 Oui! je t'ai entendu, à toi seul tu fais autant de bruit qu'un *poudrier* faisant des essais avec ses nouveaux pétards.

 Désolé je ... Aie! j'ai des bleus et des courbatures partout à force de rouler bouler depuis des heures.

 :hein: Fallait te protèger avant de partir.

 Me protèger, mais comment?

 Et bien en te faisant un sandhankh , un blanc quoi!  (merci Thebig  )

 Cette idée jeta notre jaune voyageur dans le *ravissement* le plus total. Il s'exécuta sans plus attendre.

Comblant le vide le séparant de sa coquille, ravit, essouflé, épanouit mais épuisé,
il remercia son voisin pour ses bons conseils et s'endormit le sourir jusqu'aux oreilles,
En rêvant de voyages enrichissant toujours plus sa soif de connaissances.

Au fur et à mesure de ses rencontres, tout au long de ses voyages, il apprit à ses semblables à se protèger, à sortir couvert en quelque sorte. Mais un jour il se sentit emporté par autre chose que la bise d'un vent bienfaisant. Sa nouvelle course se finit dans liquide tiède et apaisant. Voyant qu'il n'était pas tous seul il décida de conter ses aventures à ses voisins. Il n'avait pas encore prononcé un mot que son environement sonnore s'emplit de blop!, bloop!, bloblop!, blop!, bloooop!, bloloblop!, blop!, de toute part.


 :hein: Humm! Vous ne trouvez pas qu'il fait un peu chaud ici.

La réponse ne se fit pas attendre:

 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: AU SECOURS! Un ½uf qui parle!!!!

Ils étaient en train de se faire cuire les ½ufs et n'allaient plus tarder à servir d'*amuse-gueule* à un festin de roi, à un repas gargantuesque à s'en faire péter l'estomac, à ne savoir que faire des restes si ce n'est de les remettre sur table le lendemain en faisant revinir les invités.


P.S. Pour tous ceux qui trouve cette fin tragique, déplorable voir même sadique, je rappelle à toute fin utile que ceci est une légende.
Et tout le monde sait que légende sont méchants.


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Cillian !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

Les pensées qui germent les soirs où l'on se pare d'un scaphandre de silence...Le ton est tour à tour plaisant ou cassant. Les mots amuse-gueule dévorés font naître des éclats de rire éclaboussant les phrases de figures en couleur animées. De ces mots pétillants parfois une étincelle jaillit. S'envolant dans une direction improbable, elle met le feu parfois à des mots explosifs comme les pétards d'un feu de 14 juillet révolutionnaire.
Les pensées sont le fil de ce jeu de dupe, parfois sans avenir où chacun tente comme il le peut se s'amuser un peu, trouvant parfois quelques vérités ou réalités difficiles à admettre. Il est tellement difficile d'admettre qu'il y a aussi un peu, beaucoup, passionnément et pour longtemps du réel dans tout ce virtuel.
Les mots bourre-pif, bercés par la rumeur houleuse, et sortis de manuels pour grammaire d'alcôve, expriment les humeurs chagrines, et les désespoirs aux émergeances cyclothymiques.
Tout cela s'envolent bientôt quelques pages plus loin, laissant en leur lieu et place une page blanche autre rive de l'oubli. Dans un fou-rire presque définitif, on soufflera sur le pourdrier en regardant s'envoler les pensées anthracites. D'autres mots arrivent et l'oubli les éclaire déjà. On expliquera ceci ou cela et on se reparlera, ailleurs c'est sûr, des ces ravissements, de ces doutes de ces espoirs ou de ces désespoirs qui naissent des mots amuse-gueule, pétards ou bourre-pif. Il passe forcément, le mal au coeur, en regardant vers d'autres horizons ou même vers le ciel drapé de quelques millions de pixels colorés, qui dessinent déjà la prochaine voûte étoilée curieusement si peu incurvée. 
Dans le scaphandre de silence s'envolent déjà des milliers de paillettes colorées qui s'assemblent sous nos yeux. Définitif ou de passage, fou-rire seras-tu là?


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2004)

Superbe, Tibo !!!
  

  :love:


----------



## Nephou (12 Juillet 2004)

Merci à Cillian et Tibo pour leurs contributions


----------



## aricosec (12 Juillet 2004)

le juge va etre a plaindre,ça va etre coton,avec tout ces talents


----------



## Nephou (12 Juillet 2004)

Merci de ta sollicitude Rico, elle me va droit au c½ur comme un direct au foie -- ou l'inverse -- pis je me dis également que des participations devraient être à venir si j'en crois ma petite liste de potentiels intrevenants qui on intérêt à se magner la plume... non mais 

 je pense peut-être avancer la date des résultats... je ne sais pas si je pourrai participer de Singapour alors, en rendant l'antenne ce soir ça me laisse un jour pour participer à la prochaine cession... :mouais: je me tâte :rose:  eb tout cas continuez comme ça


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2004)

Bon, ben je vais essayer de rendre le plus vite possible....
  J'ai quelque chose sur le feu...


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2004)

Ouf !


----------



## Nephou (12 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ouf !


 merci beaucoup... la nuit portant conseil je rendrai donc mon jugement (qu'est ce que je peux être péremptoire quand même) à l'heure des frites


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> merci beaucoup... la nuit portant conseil je rendrai donc mon jugement (qu'est ce que je peux être péremptoire quand même) à l'heure des frites


  Euh... excuse mon inculture, c'est quand l'heure des frites ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

Il était une foire aux inventions burlesques...

- Approchez !  Approchez Mesdames et Messieurs !  Approchez !

- Soyez courageux et laissez vous tenter par de nouvelles expériences d'évasion cosmique de détente absolue...

- NOUS avons la solution pour effacer tous vos soucis, vos humeurs  pétards,
vos crispations dû à vos obligations quotidiennes...

- VOUS retrouverez  sérénité et  ravissement intérieur avec fou-rire garantis pour seulement 10 euros.

- Soyez curieux, la solution est en vos pieds !  

- Découvrez des sensations nouvelles de la  voûte plantaire à la racine de vos cheveux, grâce à ce nouvel engin  conçu pour voyager dans l'espace du rire.

"Le SCAPHANDRE -  SOURIS"

- Tout au long de ce voyage vous serez accompagné par une de nos assistantes, m'zelle "Blanche" une p'tite souris, 
celle ci vous contera des histoires à mourir de rire...

- Pour que ce relâchement soit total, nous vous conseillons d'utiliser le contenu du poudrier remis gratuitement. 
Votre souris en sera ravie et vous vous saurez récompensé d'un fou-rire définitif.

Et c'est ainsi que l'espace s'emplit de rires indéfinissable jusqu'à la nuit des temps.

bon voilà, c'est finiiiiiiiiiiiiii hi hi hi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

Wouahhhhh   

Quel joli petit texte   

Bravo Oupsy  

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

Merci Lemmy !


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2004)

_*Oyez, oyez, braves gens !!!
  Ecoutez l'extraordinaire nouvelle !
  Oupsy est de retour parmi nous !*_

*A ces mots, la liesse envahit la foule et la fête dura bien plus tard que l'aube du jour suivant !!!
*
  Bravo Oupsy !!!! 


  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

Waouh quel aKueuil   :love:

Merci macMarco !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juillet 2004)

MacMarco, Cillian et Fredo bravo


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2004)

Merci Tibo !


----------



## Cillian (13 Juillet 2004)

Macmarco, Tibo et Oupsy.

Je ne cite que les derniers auteurs et je félicite aussi les premiers à l'½uvre.  


P.S. : Juste pour Nephou : bon courage (Parce que la frite tu vas en avoir besoin).


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2004)

Oui, bravo à tous ! (moi qui pensait l'emporter facilement )


----------



## aricosec (13 Juillet 2004)

ah ! quand meme,OUPSY s'est decidé a participer,par contre son texte 

en encre sympathique,m'a ebouriffé,je m'attendais a du qu'est pas pour les gosses 
que nenni,c'etait une fausse joie !  
je range ma libido:rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ah ! quand meme,OUPSY s'est decidé a participer,par contre son texte
> 
> en encre sympathique,m'a ebouriffé,je m'attendais a du qu'est pas pour les gosses
> que nenni,c'etait une fausse joie !
> je range ma libido:rose:




TheBig avait pourtant promis de ne pas remplacer tes vitamines par du viagra !     :hein:    Après voilà ce qui arrive.


----------



## aricosec (13 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> TheBig avait pourtant promis de ne pas remplacer tes vitamines par du viagra !  :hein:   Après voilà ce qui arrive.


.
oh ! ben non,ou alors c'est a l'inssu de mon plein grés


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2004)

Le Capitaine Kark arpentait fébrilement la passerelle de commandement
du vaisseau intergalactique Entrecrise. Les informations étaient
alarmantes : Le conflit entre les Tirakiens et les Amerkiens s'envenimait.
Son rôle était de ramener la paix dans cette lointaine contrée de l'Univers.
Monsieur Smok toujours aussi calme lui conseilla de téléporter sur les lieux
une mission diplomatique. Tous deux en feront partie ainsi qu'une nouvelle
recrue Mademoiselle Trouana (autrefois, il y a des milliers et des milliers
d'années, les Franchiens connus pour leur manque de courtoisie l'auraient
surnommée Gros Pétard).
Grâce à la téléportation point besoin de scaphandre. D'ailleurs ils découvrirent
avec ravissement les nouveaux aménagements des tubes scintillants.
"Téléportation !"
Alors qu'ils étaient désintégrés quelque part sous la voûte céleste, Trouana
se rendit compte de l'oubli de son poudrier. "Quelle conne !" se dit-elle.
Puis constatant que cet accessoire manquant ne lui servirait à rien pour
mener à bien sa mission, elle éclata de rire.
Hélas le téléporteur avait été modifié secrétement et ne pouvait pas
transmettre le fou-rire. Ce fut le dernier, définitivement.


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2004)

C'est pas mal amené tout ça, dites-donc...


----------



## macmarco (13 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Loustic !


----------



## Nephou (13 Juillet 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> Il était une foire aux inventions burlesques...
> 
> - Approchez !  Approchez Mesdames et Messieurs !  Approchez !
> 
> ...


 un jour j'avais fait un haiku contenant juste les cinq mots et Roberto m'a traité de feignant  -- bon il n'y avait pas de deuxième niveau de lecture :rose: -- ; que dire de plus sinon 
  et bravo aussi à Loustic.

  L'heure des frites c'est maintenant.

 et même si vous le méritez tous mille fois, mon choix se dirige vers macelene en hommage à trois patrouilles de C.RS. (en fourgon... ça fait beaucoup de regards amusés) croisées au hasard d'escapades nocturnes :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (13 Juillet 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> un jour j'avais fait un haiku contenant juste les cinq mots et Roberto m'a traité de feignant  -- bon il n'y avait pas de deuxième niveau de lecture :rose: -- ; que dire de plus sinon
> et bravo aussi à Loustic.
> 
> L'heure des frites c'est maintenant.
> ...


 mais comme je pense qu'elle ne peut pas lire le résultat, si elle ne se présente pas dans la journée je laisserai alors le choix du prochain thème à Loustic


----------



## macmarco (13 Juillet 2004)

*Bravo macelene !!!!!*   
  :love:


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Bravo macelene !!!!!*
> :love:


 Bravo !


----------



## aricosec (13 Juillet 2004)

bon choix nephou,bonchoi madame,bonchoi monsieur

.
a l'heure ou san antonio va reprendre du service ,avec gerard lanvin et depardieu
il est bon de se rappeler le langage du peuple.
bravo a loustic pour son "gros pétard"  
.
et a macelene c'est evident


----------



## macelene (13 Juillet 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> mais comme je pense qu'elle ne peut pas lire le résultat, si elle ne se présente pas dans la journée je laisserai alors le choix du prochain thème à Loustic


:rose: :rose:  Ben oui je suis là....  Alors là, je suis confuse. Je ne pensais pas être désignée pour donner un nouveau thème pendant mes vacances...  :rose:

*Merci encore à Nephou...  c'était un bon souvenir      *

*Merci à tous pour vos compliments et vos ficelles de caleçon...       :love:*


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2004)

merci, merci (en tant que collectionneur de ficelles, je prends le compliment à sa juste mesure)


----------



## macelene (13 Juillet 2004)

Je vais prendre la soirée pour vous trouver quelques petits mots de derrière les fagots et je vous poste ça ce soir.

Merci encore Nephou  et à vous tous   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'était un bon souvenir      [/b]
> *Merci à tous pour vos compliments et vos ficelles de caleçon...       :love:*



tant pis pour toi: c'était mérité  :love: 

et maintenant, tu as des devoirs de vacances


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

*Bravissimooo macelene !!!*   


merci aussi, pour vos rouléboulés 


@+


----------



## macelene (13 Juillet 2004)

Les Petits secrets

- Photos
- Couleurs
- Glisser
- Volupté
- illusion

Bon pour ce qui est de la date de rendu des copies, je vous propose de bien plancher sur ce sujet... 

Je serais de retour le 24 Juillet, je peux donc vous proposer de vous retrouver à cette date là et faire le tri des copies...
Bien certainement je viendrais jetter un coup d'oeil et faire ce qu'il me plaît... 

Allez  bon vent à tous  et :love: et bon crayon


----------



## macmarco (13 Juillet 2004)

Bon, ça va, ça va nous donner le temps de réfléchir !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Macelene et merci pour le nouveau thème


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2004)

Les Petits secrets

- Photos
- Couleurs
- Glisser
- Volupté
- illusion

Je me souviens de ma mémé, celle qui a été comme une seconde mère pour moi (l'emploi du temps chargé de ma génitrice ne lui laissant pas grande lattitude lors de ma prime enfance), non pas par des photos, je n'en ai aucune, mais par la façon qu'elle avait de faire des gâteaux.
Aussi étrange que celà puisse vous paraître, c'est cette image de magicienne baroque qui me restera d'elle, et je m'en vais vous la raconter ici.
D'abord, les préliminaires : assortiment d'ustensiles, gamelles et autre chinios (passoire fine et grillagée) étalés sur la table, à côté des ½ufs, farine, etc.
Puis la confection de l'ouvrage, mélange des ingrédients divers et pétrissage avec force volupté de cette pâte oscillant entre les états solide et liquide qui me fascinait tant.
Puis, avant de glisser le plat garni au four, elle me faisait sortir de la pièce, prétextant devoir apporter à son ½uvre la touche finale, son petit secret à elle, chose qui me plongeait dans la plus grande perplexité et faisait germer les idées les plus folles dans mon esprit.
Puis, une fois le plat au chaud, elle m'ouvrait la porte et faisait la vaisselle en chantonnant une de ses vielles ritournelles d'avant-guerre.
Il m'a fallu longtemps pour percer à jour cette maîtresse de l'illusion... et de m'apercevoir que ce personnage haut en couleurs ne me faisait cette petite scenette que dans l'unique but d'aviver les questions dans mon esprit, d'affuter ma curiosité envers cette obscure alchimie qu'était pour moi la pâtisserie...
Enfin, je le suppose, car je n'ai jamais eu le fin mot de l'histoire. La seule chose que je sache vraiment, c'est que ses gâteaux étaient les meilleurs du monde !


----------



## macelene (15 Juillet 2004)

Merci Guytan...   
Je note sur mes tablettes...  et je reviens vous voir vite...  :love:


----------



## macmarco (15 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Guytan !   
Tu nous mets l'eau à la bouche !


----------



## aricosec (15 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Les Petits secrets
> 
> -Il m'a fallu longtemps pour percer à jour cette maîtresse de l'illusion... et de m'apercevoir que ce personnage haut en couleurs ne me faisait cette petite scenette que dans l'unique but d'aviver les questions dans mon esprit, d'affuter ma curiosité envers cette obscure alchimie qu'était pour moi la pâtisserie...
> Enfin, je le suppose, car je n'ai jamais eu le fin mot de l'histoire. La seule chose que je sache vraiment, c'est que ses gâteaux étaient les meilleurs du monde !


.
connaissant la meme histoire avec mes tantines de pont l'abbé,moi j'ai eu la reponse
le patissier fini toujours son travail avec un petit verre de CHOUCHEN pour l'arome,
il le passe au dessus du gateau et l'ingurgite d'une seule traite,
tu ne voudrais pas que ta grand mére te montre ça, quand meme


----------



## aricosec (15 Juillet 2004)

Les Petits secrets
Photos- Couleurs- Glisser- Voluptée- illusion
.
c'est dans un train de la provence
que j'ai vu au fond de tes yeux
les COULEURS d'un amour intense
d'un vert de jade aux reflets bleus
.
et nous savions dés ce moment
que l'un et l'autre allions GLISSER
vers la passion de chaque instant
que ce voyage allait porter
.
c'est bien aprés d'amour comblé
que de ton sac machinal'ment
une PHOTO j'ais fait tomber
toi nue auprés de ton amant

sur le tempo des ILLUSIONS
en vain j'appelle ton amour
je voudrais perdre la raison
et ne rien voir, et etre sourd
.
ces souvenirs de VOLUPTEES
et ces moments de pure joie
pourrais je un jour les oublier
et de mes reves t'effacer toi
.


----------



## guytantakul (15 Juillet 2004)

Pas mal du tout, dis-donc


----------



## Cillian (15 Juillet 2004)

Effectivement ça promet de beaux textes

à commencer par ceux de Guytan et Aricosec


----------



## macmarco (16 Juillet 2004)

Joli Arico !!!


----------



## macelene (16 Juillet 2004)

Qui va piano va sano....    
à bientôt  :love:


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ... un petit verre de CHOUCHEN...



La seule boisson qu'un Breton ne peut pas boire en tournant le dos à la mer !!!


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2004)

Sinon Plouf ! 


Explications : la chouchenn est un hydromel fabriqué à partir de miel, et dans le temps (plus maintenant, rassurez-vous), on était pas bien regardant sur la façon de le récolter, on balançait des rayons dans le marmite, puis on filtrait après coup. Seulement voilà : il y avait des abeilles qui macéraient dans la mixture. Et la neurotoxine présente dans le venin d'abeille, une fois ingérée, perturbe notamment le centre de l'équilibre et fait (enfin, faisait) tomber les buveurs en arrière...


----------



## aricosec (16 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Sinon Plouf !
> 
> 
> Explications : la chouchenn est un hydromel fabriqué à partir de miel, et dans le temps (plus maintenant, rassurez-vous), on était pas bien regardant sur la façon de le récolter, on balançait des rayons dans le marmite, puis on filtrait après coup. Seulement voilà : il y avait des abeilles qui macéraient dans la mixture. Et la neurotoxine présente dans le venin d'abeille, une fois ingérée, perturbe notamment le centre de l'équilibre et fait (enfin, faisait) tomber les buveurs en arrière...


.
en tout cas,moi qui est habité longtemps a ROSCANVEL,GUYTAN  j'ai eu bien d'autres
explications concernant la perte d'equilibre,evidemment j'ai frequenté plus souvent
des sous mariniers,il ne voient pas les choses du meme bout de la lunette. 
.
bon admettons pour la morale que c'est la faute des ch'tites abeilles


----------



## Nephou (17 Juillet 2004)

entre deux bains dans la piscine et deux sorties je m'y mets


----------



## Cillian (18 Juillet 2004)

....Bip, bip, bip, bip, ... ...Driiiiiiiiiinnnng ........... Driiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnng ..... Clic.
- Allô! ooouui!
- Allô! Sophie, c'est Joelle, bonjour.
- Bonjour Joelle, ça va?
- Oui merci! Dis-moi tu te souviens de l'histoire avec Philippe?
- L'histoire avec Philippe? Heuuu! Non!
- Mais si, l'aut'e jour quand je lui ai affirmé que ...
- Haaa! Oui! Si si je m'souviens. Et alors? Tu l'as fait?
- Oooouuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! Je lui est *glisser* sous son tapis de souris vendredi soir, il va faire une de ces tête en rentrant des vacances, mais tu ne le répètes pas, un? C'est un secret entre nous. Bon allé, j'te laisse, j'ai du shoping à faire. Bisou, à plus.
- Bisou, salut!
Clic, clic.

....Bip, bip, bip, bip, ... ...Driiiiiiiiiinnnng ........... Driiiiiiiiiiiiii Clic.
- Bonjour Sophie, ça va?
- Bonjour Marie, ça va oui merci! Joelle vient de m'appeler, ça y est, elle la fait.
- Elle, a fait quoi?
- Bin! Pour Philippe! Ce qu'elle nous avait dit après leur discussion houleuse. Elle voulait lui foutre les boules avec ...
- Ha! Oui! Leur fameuse discussion. Alors ça donne quoi ces *photos*? Tu les as vu? Ca va faire son effet?
- Non je ne les ai pas vu, elle vient de m'appeler j'te dit et elle les a glissé entre la souris et le tapis. Et en parlant de «souris», il est tellement coincé ce mec que j'suis sûre qu'il est encore puceau.
- Ha! Haa! Haaaa! Ha!Ha! Haaa! arrêtes tes conneries!
- Hiii! Hiii! Hi! Bon allé j'te laisse, à lundi. Heuu! tu ne le répètes pas, un? C'est un secret.
- Non, non t'inquiètes pas, à lundi.
Clic, clic.


....Bip, bip,  bip, ... ...Drrrrriiiiiiiiiinnnng ........... Driiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnng ..... Drrriiiiiiinng .... Clic.
- Bonjour.
- Allô! Chantal, bonjour c'est Marie. Tu te souviens de l'engeulade entre Joelle et Philippe?
- Oui bien sur, qui ne s'en souvient pas?
- Et tu te souviens de ce qu'elle voulait faire pour se venger?
- Heu! Oui, elle voulait faire circuler des photos compromettantes à son sujet.
- Ca y est c'est fait, elle en a glisser un partout dans les bureaux, ça va être la fête lundi.
- Pour sûre, faut pas se faire d'*illusions*, ça risque de chauffer dans les couloirs. Les Boules Quies s'ront de rigueurs.
- Ouai! Et bonjour l'entente cordiale au boulot après ça. Bon je te laisse, on m'attend ce soir.
- Qui ça?
- Olivier le nouveau comptable, je vais me le faire. Il est mignon à craquer. Jeee craaaaaaaque. Mais tu ne le répètes pas, ça doit rester un secret.
- M'ouuuaaiiii! On verra, si tu me racontes tout demain, peut-être que je me tairai. Vénarde.
- Mais c'est du chantage ça?
- Oui! tout à fait. Allé à demain et couvres le.
Clic, clic.

....Bip,    bip,     bip,     bip, ... ...Bidibidibidiii ........... Bidibidibidiii ......... Bidibidibidiii .... Clic.
- Allô! Bonjour.
- Allô Martine, bonjour c'est Chantal. Tu te souviens de l'altercation entre Joelle et l'abruti qui te sers de chef?
- Hooooo là que oui! j'en ai entendu des vertes et des pas mûres pendant plus d'une semaine.
- Elle les a fait ses photos montages, pour se foutre de sa gueule. Puis elle en a glisser dans tous les bureaux, scother sur toutes les portes, elle les a même envoyer par courriel.
- Non tu déconnes là?
- Non c'est Marie qui vient de me le dire.
- Et bin je ne me fais plus d'illusions, je vais encore en voir et en entendre de toutes les *couleurs* la semaine prochaine.
- En plus, elle ma dit qu'elle allait se faire Olivier ce soir.
- Ooooh! C'est pas vrai, dès qu'y a un nouveau mâle qui se fait embaucher, c'est plus fort qu'elle, y a son coté SPA qui ressort. Il  lui faut apprivoiser le loup. Bon on reparlera de tout ça lundi.
- OK! a lundi, mais pour Marie et Olivier, chuuute c'est encore un secret.
Clic, clic.

Que croyez-vous qu'il advint ce lundi là?
Chose promise, chose due, Joelle avait bien glissé une photo qui plus est en couleurs, mais elle relevait plus du con promis que de la compromission. Imaginez plutôt, «l'origine du monde» (moderne puisque imprimé sur un format 20 x 30cm) version Gustave COURBET avec en plus adresse et n° de téléphone. Ayant pris note de tout cela, Philippe alla voir Joelle. On les entendit se chamailler dans tout l'immeuble, il falait laisser croire ... Mais le but du jeu consistait à prendre un rancard. Quelques temps plus tard Philippe pu s'appercevoir que la réalité chaleureuse dépassait largement la fiction tirée sur papier glacé. Je vous passe les détails, mais imaginez avec quelle *voluptée* il apprécia la chose.
Depuis Joelle et Philippe vivent le (presque) parfait amour.
Ni Sophie, ni Marie, ni Chantal, ni Martine ne s'étaient fait d'illusions sur les véritables intentions de Joelle,elle allait le casser le Philippe, l'étrangler, l'etriper, le massacrer, le ... Mais de la à les voir bras dessus-dessous en se moquant d'elles, non! Elles voulaient des explications, des détails. Bref tout ce petit monde se retouva autour d'une table le week-end suivant, et les fou-rires plurent durant toute la soirée.
C'est qu'ils cachaient bien leur jeu les amoureux!

*Toute ressemblance avec une personne réelle ou virtuelle, existante ou ayant existée, ne serai que pure coïncidence. Quoi que.*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2004)

Très amusant   

super


----------



## macelene (18 Juillet 2004)

l'été donne bonne mine et des ailes...     
Merci Cillian    me gusta mucho...


----------



## aricosec (18 Juillet 2004)

en deux coups de cuilere a pot,CILLIAN a denudée l'ame des femmes aux bureau(si si ,elles en ont une parait il)    
fin connaisseur


----------



## bebert (18 Juillet 2004)

_Comme je n'ai aucune imagination, aucun talent pour inventer des histoires, je me contenterai de vous dévoiler simplement mes états d'âmes._

Jean-Baptiste a quatre ans. Il a un TED (trouble envahissant du développement). À son age, il ne parle pas, ne sait pas compter, ne reconnaît pas les *couleurs*, ne communique pas ou difficilement. Néanmoins, il est dans une classe de moyenne section à l'école maternelle. Les aléas des mutations ont privé Jean-Baptiste de l'institutrice remplaçante qui s'était le mieux occupé de lui. Elle faisait même plus que l'AVS (aide de vie scolaire), censée être plus compétente. À cette époque, nous ne savions pas ce qu'il avait et elle a trouvé des petits trucs pour que la vie en classe se déroule au mieux. J'étais triste de voir partir une personne aussi dévouée.
La nouvelle institutrice, titulaire du poste, revenant de congé maternité a pris sa place début janvier. J'ai douté qu'elle fasse aussi bien. Mais j'ai eu pendant un moment l'*illusion* qu'elle pouvait faire progresser mon fils. Elle était si gentille. Nous avions de petites réunions informelles pour parler des progrès de Jean-Baptiste. J'étais tombé inconsciemment sous le charme. Je m'aperçut un peu tard qu'elle ne pouvait rien pour lui, trop occupée à contenir une classe surchargée d'enfants ordinaires certes, mais difficiles.
Un jour, Jean-Baptiste a fait une crise que personne à l'école n'a pu gérer. On se rendit compte que le spectacle organisé ce jour là dans une salle annexe avait changé ses habitudes, donc l'avait perturbé profondément. La psychologue qui suit son dossier depuis peu nous a conseillé de faire un album *photos*. Jean-Baptiste ne comprend pas par les mots mais par des visuels. Un album constitué d'objets et de personnes qu'il a l'habitude de rencontrer dans son quotidien serviront pour créer un emploi du temps. Ainsi, cela atténuera ses angoisses et ses crises.
Secrètement, j'ai vu l'occasion de prendre des photos de la belle institutrice. Les photos prises, il n'y avait plus qu'à les *glisser* une a une dans l'album. Dans les premières pages, on voyait dans un ordre précis le programme du jour : ma voiture, l'école, le couloir de l'école, la classe, la maîtresse, la cours de récréation et ainsi de suite jusqu'au soir. Tous les matins je montrais l'album photo à Jean-Baptiste. La méthode semblait fonctionner puisqu'il faisait de moins en moins de crises, donc était de plus  en plus à l'écoute des consignes de la maîtresse ou de l'AVS.
Plus tard, la visite d'une ferme a été organisée. Je me suis inscrit comme accompagnateur exclusif de mon fils,  je ne voulais pas qu'il soit privé de sortie à cause de son comportement. L'institutrice a accepté volontiers et en a profité pour me demander si je pouvais faire des photos de la sortie afin de les afficher dans la classe. Je ne demandais pas mieux comme travail ! Le jour de la sortie j'avais un peu peur des réactions de Jean-Baptiste mais finalement tout s'est bien passé. J'ai pris de nombreux clichés des enfants en compagnies des animaux de la ferme. Le soir même, je regardais avec *volupté* les photos volées que j'avais prises de la maîtresse.

_J'ai placé tous les mots obligatoires, donc je vous épargnerai la suite.
_




à gauche Jean-Baptiste, à droite Sylvie.


----------



## aricosec (19 Juillet 2004)

ah BEBERT !, quand tu t'y met,tu as le chic pour me foutre la deprime

lundi avec du vague a l'ame ,des souvenirs  perso,les tables de mon ecole en bois
tachées d'encre,le pot d'encre au milieu,et mon prof avec sa régle.
oui,cette semaine va etre nostalgique,je vais acheter des roudoudous et des
mistrals gagnants


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2004)

Moi, Loustic, le plus beau des chiens
Je connais tous les petits riens
Donnant à la vie ses couleurs
Et rendant nos maîtres meileurs.

Je sais que les fous de motos
Choisiraient parmi les photos
L' illusion et la volupté
De pouvoir sur l'asphalte glisser.

Non, pas de vroum-vroum, voyez-vous
Je préfère comme les bons toutous
Jouer avec un bâtonnet
Et garder mes petits secrets.


----------



## guytantakul (19 Juillet 2004)

Mouais...   :mouais: 
Ose dire que tu n'a jamais couru après un scooter avec un pot de détente miaulant à la lune, une mobylette de la poste, voire une grosse cylindrée, pour voir ?


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mouais...   :mouais:
> Ose dire que tu n'a jamais couru après un scooter avec un pot de détente miaulant à la lune, une mobylette de la poste, voire une grosse cylindrée, pour voir ?


Ces saloperies de trucs puants et pétaradants...grrr grrr grrr...    
(j'en ai même perdu un L à meilleurs)


----------



## aricosec (21 Juillet 2004)

pour remonter la page,un petit gag 
.
trois hommes volent 7 diamants
l'un des 3 dit,voila deux pierres pour toi jules,deux pour toi dédé,et trois pour moi
.
"pourquoi trois pour toi disent les deux compéres
.
"parce que je suis le chef retorque le troisieme
.
"pourquoi c'est toi le chef ,ajoutent les deux clows
.
"parce que c'est moi qui est le plus de diamants repond finement le CHEF !
.
.
si vous la connaissez,excuses,...et tout et tout !


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> pour remonter la page,un petit gag


Le gag c'est qu'il n'y a pas de gag.


----------



## aricosec (23 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Le gag c'est qu'il n'y a pas de gag.


.
oui mais le gag c'est une blague


----------



## guytantakul (23 Juillet 2004)

Bon allez, les résultats :
Guytantakul vainqueur ! :love: 

Ah, ben ça, ah, ben ça alors... si je m'attendais... 

Comment ? Tricher ? 
Ah non, je suis issu de la cave de MacG et les tricheurs, nous, on les @#&$%+= !

Mais, mais... Qu'estce qui se passe, qui m'a @#&$%+=é ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2004)

Sur le papier glacé aux couleurs irisées d'une pochette photo fermée, un papillon s'est posé.
Les mouvements légers de ses ailes laissent s'envoler la poussière d'ange, si mystèrieusement agglomérée.
Dans les rayons du soleil couchant d'un soir d'été ces paillettes de lumière jettent un arc-en-ciel aux reflets argentés, entre l'ici et l'ailleurs d'un rêveur éveillé. 
Ses rêves virevoltent dans l'inframince matière de ce nuage léger, miracle de volupté. 
La dentelle de verre, structure de ses ailes, porte si bien la plénitude de ce soir d'été et les illusions heureuses du rêveur éveillé.


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

C bô ce que t'écris Tibo :love:


----------



## aricosec (24 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C bô ce que t'écris Tibo :love:


.
t'a raison,ce poéte va peut etre faire revenir MACELENE qui se dore au soleil


----------



## macmarco (24 Juillet 2004)

Désolé, macelene, je ne sais pas si je pourrai participer, à moins d'un délai...


----------



## macmarco (24 Juillet 2004)

Vraiment touchant ton texte, bebert ! 

  Marrant ton texte, Loustic (et puces ? :mouais::hein: ) 


  Il est vraiment beau ton texte Tibo !  
  J'aime toujours autant ! 
  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (24 Juillet 2004)

Epatant, ton texte guytan ! 
(ben vi, si je ne me passe pas la brosse à reluire moi-même, qui va donc le faire à ma place ? )


----------



## macmarco (24 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Guytan !
> Tu nous mets l'eau à la bouche !


  Je ne t'avais pas oublié, Guytan !
  Par contre, j'ai oublié de féliciter Arico et Cillian ! :rose:
  Bravo à tous les deux !


----------



## Cillian (24 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Epatant, ton texte guytan !
> (ben vi, si je ne me passe pas la brosse à reluire moi-même, qui va donc le faire à ma place ? )



T'as raison, y a pas de mal à se faire du bien.    

et *bravo* à tous les participants.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2004)

Merci 

Pareil bravo à tous les participants 

MacMarco tu as peut-être encore le temps, Macelene semble nous avoir abandonné on dirait


----------



## macmarco (24 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ...MacMarco tu as peut-être encore le temps, Macelene semble nous avoir abandonné on dirait


  C'est ce que je me disais aussi ! 
  Je vais essayer...


----------



## bebert (24 Juillet 2004)

Z'avez fini de flooder ? Si ça continue je vais appeler Moderator (Popol de son prénom). :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2004)

lol hi hi


----------



## macelene (24 Juillet 2004)

Bon pas de panique, je vous avais bien dit que je serais de retour pour donner le résultat... 
Je suis donc là et je vais faire un peu de lecture pour me divertir et vous donner mon choix...


:love: et merci à tous de votre participation.


----------



## macelene (25 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> _Comme je n'ai aucune imagination, aucun talent pour inventer des histoires, je me contenterai de vous dévoiler simplement mes états d'âmes._
> 
> Jean-Baptiste a quatre ans.



Revient à Bebert... sans un mot de plus... mais avec toute mon affection de maman pour Jean-Baptiste... :love: et sa Maman et son Papa...

à toi *Bebert* de nous donner les mots qui font parler la plume...  

 :rose: _Bravo à tous les participants de cette session estivale, même loin de vous je ne vous ai pas oublié... Quant à toi Macmarco tu nous prépares quelque chose ???     allez pour la prochaine fois ce sera bon... _


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Bebert


----------



## Cillian (25 Juillet 2004)

Félicitation Bebert.


----------



## bebert (25 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Revient à Bebert... sans un mot de plus... mais avec toute mon affection de maman pour Jean-Baptiste... :love: et sa Maman et son Papa...
> 
> à toi *Bebert* de nous donner les mots qui font parler la plume...



:rose: 
Merci Macelene !!!
Merci à tous les participants.  
Est-ce que j'aurais assez d'imagination pour trouver le prochain thème ? Vous le saurez demain !
 :love:

PS : petite précision sans importance: AVS veut dire "auxiliaire de vie scolaire" et pas "aide de vie scolaire".


----------



## aricosec (26 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Merci Macelene !!!
> Merci à tous les participants.
> Est-ce que j'aurais assez d'imagination pour trouver le prochain thème ? Vous le saurez demain !
> ...


.
sache tout de suite que je demanderais un délai


----------



## Nephou (26 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> sache tout de suite que je demanderais un délai


Moi aussi pour cause de http://homepage.mac.com/nephou/ 

a bientot :love:


----------



## macmarco (26 Juillet 2004)

Bravo bebert !!!!


----------



## macmarco (26 Juillet 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi pour cause de http://homepage.mac.com/nephou/
> 
> a bientot :love:


  ouéheu l'aut' !!! Frimeur, va !   
  Bonnes vacances Nephou !


----------



## macmarco (26 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _... Quant à toi Macmarco tu nous prépares quelque chose ???     allez pour la prochaine fois ce sera bon... _


  Pas grave, j'avais pas trop d'idées et de temps ! 
  Oui, ce sera pour le thème de bebert !  

  Excellent choix macelene !


----------



## bebert (27 Juillet 2004)

Êtes-vous prêt pour le prochaine thème ? On attend que tout le monde soit rentré de vacances ?
Perso je suis en vacances également pour encore une semaine alors ça m'arrangerait d'attendre un peu.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## aricosec (27 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Êtes-vous prêt pour le prochaine thème ? On attend que tous le monde soit rentré de vacances ?
> Perso je sui en vacances également pour encore une semaine alors ça m'arrangerait d'attendre un peu.
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


.
remarque,comme ça ,tu coupe le sifflet a ceux qui voudraient te demander un délai


----------



## macelene (27 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Êtes-vous prêt pour le prochaine thème ? On attend que tout le monde soit rentré de vacances ?
> Perso je suis en vacances également pour encore une semaine alors ça m'arrangerait d'attendre un peu.
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?



Allez ne sois pas   on attend,  pas de problèmes,  que tu rentres de vacances... :style:

L'attente est source de volupté


----------



## yvos (27 Juillet 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi pour cause de http://homepage.mac.com/nephou/
> 
> a bientot :love:


Ah Mersing, son petit port, ses bateaux où tout le monde dégueule pendant la mousson, que des bons souvenirs  .....Tioman, c'était sympa?


----------



## bebert (28 Juillet 2004)

Voici le nouveau thème :
*une bouteille à la mer*

Les cinq mots :
*impossible
pâtisson
erreur
oublier
montagne*

Délais :
*deux semaines*
10 ¤ la journée supplémentaire !  

À vous !


----------



## Cillian (28 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous,  

Pour ceux qui comme moi ne savent pas ce qu'est le pâtisson .

Et en plus y a des recettes  

Comme quoi au bar, on n'y fait pas que boire.


----------



## macelene (28 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Voici le nouveau thème :
> *une bouteille à la mer*
> 
> Les cinq mots :
> ...




Et hop, au boulot les oubliés de l'été... une plume, une feuille blanche, une Muse, un Mentor...
Merci Bebert.
 
:love:


----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2004)

Joli thème bebert !


----------



## aricosec (29 Juillet 2004)

Voici le nouveau thème :une bouteille à la mer
Les cinq mots :impossible,pâtisson,erreur,oublier,montagne
.
au pied du mur de son mépris
sans relache j'ai mis une echelle
et chaque jour comme un defi
,en voulant conquérir ma belle
je suis parti a sa conquete
faisant mille choses IMPOSSIBLES
le chevalier faisant sa quête
avec l'amour comme seule bible
je n'aurai pas droit a l'ERREUR
,car pour conquérir pucelle
pour etre son amant de coeur
il faut ausi lui dire qu'elle
est un ange du firmament
et qu'elle enflamme tout tes sens
qu'une MONTAGNE assuremment
ne peut arreter ton elan
ils me traitent de PATISSON
tout mes amis pauvres ignorants
et s'ils n'osent pas dirent con!
c'est qu'ils sont jaloux en même temps
non je ne pourrais pas t'OUBLIER
même si parfois je m'eloigne
je serais ton aricobref
tu seras ma berthe aux grand pieds
.
*"et pepin le sec sauva sa berthounette"*


----------



## bebert (30 Juillet 2004)

Excellent !


----------



## aricosec (1 Août 2004)

repêchons là


----------



## guytantakul (1 Août 2004)

une bouteille à la mère

Je me souviens, étant petit enfant, devoir aller quotidiennement quérir chez l'épicier une bouteille de rhum pour contenter le foie absorbant de ma mère. Impossible d'y échapper, la moindre erreur sur la marque (du nez-gros-tas, sinon rien) me valait une cuisante raclée. Oublier mon devoir de chaque jour ramenait sans coup férir une montagne de remontrances, insultes, coups, j'en passe et des moins bons... Puis, enfin libre de mes devoirs de fils, je la laissais devant son poste de télé noir et blanc, surmonté d'un napperon jauni pas la fumée de ses infâmes cigarettes où trônait un pâtisson (ou une coloquinte, je ne sais plus très bien) qui, à l'entendre, était le portrait craché de mon père... Alors je m'envolais dans la cage d'escalier, pour aller dans la rue passer la journée à vendre des cartes postales (et aussi des crayons).


----------



## macmarco (1 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> une bouteille à la mère
> 
> Je me souviens, étant petit enfant, devoir aller quotidiennement quérir chez l'épicier une bouteille de rhum pour contenter le foie absorbant de ma mère. Impossible d'y échapper, la moindre erreur sur la marque (du nez-gros-tas, sinon rien) me valait une cuisante raclée. Oublier mon devoir de chaque jour ramenait sans coup férir une montagne de remontrances, insultes, coups, j'en passe et des moins bons... Puis, enfin libre de mes devoirs de fils, je la laissais devant son poste de télé noir et blanc, surmonté d'un napperon jauni pas la fumée de ses infâmes cigarettes où trônait un pâtisson (ou une coloquinte, je ne sais plus très bien) qui, à l'entendre, était le portrait craché de mon père... Alors je m'envolais dans la cage d'escalier, pour aller dans la rue passer la journée à vendre des cartes postales (et aussi des crayons).


  Joli, guytan !


----------



## Cillian (1 Août 2004)

- ILS SONT LÀ, JE LES AI VUS !
- Qui ça "ils" ? Qu'est-ce que tu as vu ?
- Hey! Graindefolie, tu ne serais pas encore en train de crier au loup des fois ?
- Mais non, je viens de les voir. Les mutants nous envahissent. Mettons-nous tous à l'abri.
- mets-toi bien une fois pour toute dans ce qui te sert de tête que les mutants n'existent pas.
- Y a cinq minutes, j'étais près de la mer. Une vague l'a poussé presque jusqu'a moi. J'ai roulé jusqu'ici pour vous prévenir. Et si vous ne me croyez pas, suivez moi, je vais vous les montrer ...


- Oh! Ce soleil qui m'ébloui.
- Et ça, on dirait du sable ?
- Que m'est-il arrivé ?
- Oooh! ma tête, et mon pied qui beigne encore dans l'eau
- Où suis-je ? Sur une plage, sans aucun doute mais où ?
- Apparemment entière, et mon contenu aussi.
- Après tant et tant d'années, retrouver mes racines ...
- Cela parait *impossible* et pourtant...


- Siliciens, siliciennes voyez par vous mêmes, je ne mentais pas.
- AAAaaaaaah! quelle horreur ! Mais qu'allons nous faire ?
- Repoussons-le à l'eau !
- Attachons-le!
- Brulons-le!
- NON! Arrêtez cette hystérie! Retirons-nous tranquillement, ne le réveillons pas. Graindesel vas chercher Graindesagesse, lui seul saura nous dire que faire et pendant ce temps surveillons-le...


- Heu! Bonjour! Non, non, ne partez pas, je ne vous veux pas de mal.
- Heu! Bon.. bonjour, vous êtes un ...
- Non Graindebonsens ce n'est pas ce que Graindefolie veux nous faire croire.
- Ah! Graindesagesse, te voila, alors expliques nous.
- Hé bien, hum! je dirai que ..., attendez, je ne voudrai pas faire d'*erreur*, laissez moi l'observer...,humm! moui! on dirait bien...
Toc, toc, hummm! moui ce doit être ça... Scrrriiitch, scrrriiiiiiiitch ...

- Ah! aah!... ahr!... arrr!... arrêtez! Vous me chatouillez.
- Oh! pardon! Hum, dites-moi seriez-vous ce que les Hommes appellent une Bouteilledeverre ?
- Si! bien bien sur, et je m'appelle Bulliverre
- Bienvenue en Silicie, Bulliverre. Je me souviens qu'un étranger qui s'appelait El Graingo m'avait expliqué, un jour, que les Hommes l'utilisait lui et ses frères avec Soudes et Potasses du Royaume d'Alcali afin de vous faire naître. Il nous en avait fait toute une *montagne* au sujet des hommes. Mais à l'époque personne n'avait cru ses histoires et il est reparti un beau matin, on a plus jamais entendu parlé de lui depuis ... Et vous voila, ici; votre présence prouvant la véracité de ses contes mais, dites nous, d'où venez-vous Bulliverre ?

- Oooh! Ca c'est une très longue histoire. J'ai passée une grande partie de ma vie couchée dans divers endroits sombres, plus ou moins secs. Parfois un Homme me prenait dans ses mains, me regardait, me caressait, puis me reposait sur mon lit. Un jour je fut exposée debout à la vue de tous et entourée de mes s½urs. Un Homme nous a emporté chez lui, il nous a déposé dans une petite pièce... ... brrrrrrrr! j'en tremble encore de froid. Peu de temps après il m'a sorti de là en compagnie de quelques plats dont un certain Mr *Pâtisson*, tient un sacré farceur celui là, toujour le mot pour rire. Enfin bref, on a tous revus la lumière en pleine mer, le voyage semblait prometteur, tous exposés aux douces bises du vent et au balancement des vagues. C'est alors que le cauchemar à commencé. J'ai vue l'Homme mordre et avaler mes compagnons de voyages et au moment ou il allait me faire subir le même sort, une forte vague l'a déséquilibrée. M'entrainant dans sa chute et emportée par le mouvement, je suis passée par dessus bord. 
- *Oubliée* de l'Homme, emportée par les courants, épuisée par le temps, j'ai échouée cette nuit et me suis endormie.

- Voila. Heu! Graindesagesse, c'est cela non ?
- Oui! c'est mon nom.
- Me permettrez-vous de rester parmis vous quelque temps, afin de reprendre des forces avant de repartir ?
- Mais certainement, faites comme chez vous, d'ailleurs je profiterai de votre présence pour vous demander ... ... ... ...



... ... ...J'arrête là mon récit, ce n'est pas que je sois à court d'idées, bien au contraire, mais je ne voudrai pas que "Bulliverre chez les Siliciens" devienne une "Histoire sans fin" et risquer l'eau verre d'Oz (ou dose, c'est vous qui voyez)


----------



## macmarco (1 Août 2004)

Wahou ! 
  Très chouette, Cillian !


----------



## Cillian (1 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Wahou !
> Très chouette, Cillian !



Merci macmarco  
J'espère que tu aura le temps de nous illustrer un beau texte.


----------



## macmarco (1 Août 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Merci macmarco
> J'espère que tu aura le temps de nous illustrer un beau texte.


 
  J'y compte bien, avec deux semaines de délai, ça devrait le faire... 
  Par contre, pour l'instant, j'ai pas trop d'idées...


----------



## aricosec (1 Août 2004)

*encore CILLIAN qui va gagner*,c'est injuste,c'est trop injuste


----------



## Cillian (1 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *encore CILLIAN qui va gagner*,c'est injuste,c'est trop injuste



You know what ? I'm happy    

Mais laissons le temps au temps.
Merci aricosec


----------



## macelene (2 Août 2004)

Cillian...  Tout plein de charme cette jolie histoire... elle sort des sentiers battus.


----------



## macelene (2 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> une bouteille à la mère
> 
> Je me souviens,


  
Merci guytan


----------



## bebert (3 Août 2004)

La première semaine entamée, faisons un petit point :

aricosec a écrit en premier.
guytantakul a écrit le texte le plus court.
cillian a écrit le texte le plus long.

Nan, j'déconne, je ne me fierais pas à ces simples critères.  
Merci à vous trois pour vos textes ! 

J'attend avec impatience d'autres histoires !


----------



## macelene (3 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> La première semaine entamée, faisons un petit point :
> 
> aricosec a écrit en premier.
> guytantakul a écrit le texte le plus court.
> ...



Lentement mais surement  :rose: !!!


----------



## Cillian (3 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Cillian...  Tout plein de charme cette jolie histoire... elle sort des sentiers battus.



  
Merci macelene


----------



## bebert (5 Août 2004)

Allez hop ! On remonte !


----------



## Gabi (5 Août 2004)

Voilà 12 ans que tu ma laissé : lâche comme tu la toujours été !

Je te hais.

Tu mabandonnes, seul.



Croyais-tu que je ne pourrai pas te remplacer ? Etait-ce un défi ? Quelle erreur ! Moi, je nai jamais eu besoin de personne, et surtout pas de toi ! Cest toi, faible, qui avais besoin des autres ! Faible ! Oh, que tu étais fragile le jour où tu mas quitté 



Pensais-tu que jallai déplacer des montagnes pour que tu restes ? Rien nest impossible pour moi ! Jai toujours tout fait pour toi ! A moi le travail, leffort ! Et toi : à paresser avec les gosses, à préparer ta tambouille infâme : ta dégoûtante soupe de pâtisson ! Infâme, comme cette odeur ce jour-là



Alors, tu me laisse me débrouiller avec les chiards sur le dos : et je men suis sorti ! Garce ! A quoi pensais-tu ce jour-là ? A eux, cest sûr ! Pas une pensée pour moi : ingrate ! Eux, qui ton fait souffrir : cest eux qui ton fait partir ! Eux que je maudis autant que toi ! Comme je tai haï en te regardant ce jour-là



Comme je tai haï !



_(Oh mon Dieu ! Que tu me manques !_

_POURQUOI ES-TU MORTE ?!_

_Pourquoi nai-je pas su te dire comme je taimais !)_


----------



## macmarco (5 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Voilà 12 ans que tu m&#65533;a laissé : lâche comme tu l&#65533;a toujours été !
> 
> Je te hais.
> 
> ...


  Super, Gabi !   
  Vraiment pas mécontent de t'avoir indiqué le chemin jusqu'ici !


----------



## aricosec (6 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Super, Gabi !
> Vraiment pas mécontent de t'avoir indiqué le chemin jusqu'ici !


.
le niveau augmente ,merde  
pas pret de monter sur le podium,merde  
bravo GABI


----------



## Cillian (6 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Voilà 12 ans que tu m?a laissé : lâche comme tu l?a toujours été !
> 
> Je te hais.
> 
> ...



 Mince, maintenant il va falloir être sérieux  
Gabi


----------



## bebert (6 Août 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Mince, maintenant il va falloir être sérieux
> Gabi



Gabi, très touchant ton texte !  
Mais tu as oublié le mot *oublier* ! 
Je dis ça pour rendre les autres moins jaloux ! 

PS : super vos histoires ! J'en veux encore !


----------



## tatouille (6 Août 2004)

Interview exclusive de
Thebiglebowsky,
mentor du X Belges 
(production BruXL)






Après 2 ans de métier, dont 98 de porno soft, thebiglebowsky assimile parfaitement le système en 1977, 
d'où son carton : "Marche pas sur ma bite salope". Un million d'entrées pour les tribulations d'un ado ! 

sorte de bouteille à la mer dans ce domaine ! par d'erreur c'est le sieur thebiglebowsky 
qui marque la nouvelle ère du porno ses concurrents vont alors en patir 
financièrement sans oublier le rescent sucide de Lary Flint qui devant le mentor du film x belges à du prendre une retraite prématurée ... mais nous ne l'oublierons pas de si tot .....

Aussi nanars que soient les films de thebiglebowsky, il y a toujours un plan ou 
un travelling qui, tel une grosse cha "bip" e zoomée, attestent des compétences techniques du bonhomme. 
La plupart des scénarii étaient écrits par Aricosec, compères de toujours qui, après 
quelques pornos, tâtera de la réalisation (Autant en emporte le SANDHANK, 
1981(Comedie Dramatique à Saigon)). 
Ironie du sort, en 1986, Aricosec se noie dans les casinos de 
Las Vegas et perd tout son fric (recyclé depuis dans la BD nanar et l' élevage de mouton en montagne), 
capitale du porno "Aricosecossien". La fin d'une époque. 

Pourquoi le X ? 

thebiglebowsky : "Parce que je me suis fait plein de pognon(et d'adolescentes). Le début du début, 
c'était en 1978, avec "la suceuse sachant sucer". Si ce n'est pas mon meilleur film, 
c'est mon moins mauvais. Mon préféré en tout cas, car c'est un film d'action. 
kisco , bebert et supermoquette, ont écrit le scénario. 

C'était d'un réalisme brûlant. Le film s'est retrouvé interdit aux moins de 40 ans. 
Ça, plus une sortie début Juillet avec une Chaleur caniculaire, ça n'a 
pas pardonnée ! et ca a rempli mes poches.

Avez-vous des projets dans le domaine du live sur le web ? 

Oui,  j'ai déjà réalisé des scènes personnalisées à la demande, 
tout en gardant et sauvegardant la déontologie de notre profession et notre conception de celle-ci. 
Nous ne proscrivons surtout pas les scènes présentant des membres de macge,
ce sont celles que je vends le plus.

Bientot acteur dans vos propres films ?

Je n'ai qu'un mot rien n'est impossible suffit d'y mettre le prix !
et des frites le jeudi si c'est possible avec des moules !


----------



## macmarco (6 Août 2004)

Euh, Tatouille, le sujet, c'est ça :


> Voici le nouveau thème :
> une bouteille à la mer
> 
> Les cinq mots :
> ...


----------



## bebert (6 Août 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ...



Ils font vraiment chier ces intermittents !


----------



## Gabi (6 Août 2004)

Voilà 12 ans que tu ma laissé : lâche comme tu la toujours été !

Je te hais.

Tu mabandonnes, seul.



Croyais-tu que je ne pourrai pas te remplacer ? Etait-ce un défi ? Quelle erreur ! Moi, je nai jamais eu besoin de personne, et surtout pas de toi ! Cest toi, faible, qui avais besoin des autres ! Faible ! Oh, que tu étais fragile le jour où tu mas quitté 



Pensais-tu que jallai déplacer des montagnes pour que tu restes ? Rien nest impossible pour moi ! Jai toujours tout fait pour toi ! A moi le travail, leffort ! Et toi : à paresser avec les gosses, à préparer ta tambouille infâme : ta dégoûtante soupe de pâtisson ! Infâme, comme cette odeur ce jour-là



T'oublier ? Oh non ! Ce serait trop facile : tu ne t'en tireras pas aussi simplement ! As-tu cru que je te laisserai en paix ? Je te harcèlerai nuit et jour : traînée ! Pour qui es-tu partie ? Pensais-tu trouver mieux que moi ? Pensais-tu mériter mieux ?! Comme tu avais lair fière ce jour-là



Alors, tu me laisse me débrouiller avec les chiards sur le dos : et je men suis sorti ! Garce ! A quoi pensais-tu ce jour-là ? A eux, cest sûr ! Pas une pensée pour moi : ingrate ! Eux, qui ton fait souffrir : cest eux qui ton fait partir ! Eux que je maudis autant que toi ! Comme je tai haï en te regardant ce jour-là



Comme je tai haï !



_(Oh mon Dieu ! Que tu me manques !_

_POURQUOI ES-TU MORTE ?!_

_Pourquoi nai-je pas su te dire comme je taimais !)_


----------



## tatouille (6 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ils font vraiment chier ces intermittents !



a yai j'y suis


----------



## Gabi (6 Août 2004)

J'avais oublié d'oublier  

(merci pour vos commentaires )


----------



## bebert (6 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> T'oublier ? Oh non ! Ce serait trop facile : tu ne t'en tireras pas aussi simplement !



Hihihi ! 
Arico, t'es cuit !


----------



## Eric Blair (6 Août 2004)

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Ouin    , je ne peux toujours pas distribuer de coups de boule... snif snif


----------



## macelene (6 Août 2004)

* Impossible * de lui parler. Trop loin. Trop de trop-plein. 
C'est comme * une bouteille à la mer* qu'elle m'a lancé.
Et ce serait une * erreur * de ne pas le lui écrire.
Je cherche dans mon carnet les petits bouts de mots pêle-mêle, écrits avec mon crayon gris en écoutant un air de Bossa Nova.
Pour ne pas * oublier *. Rien, vraiment rien.

Pour Elle...
N'oublie pas, le trop plein de réel exacerbe au contraire la nécessité de l'Illusion.
Je me sens bien sous le soleil.
Tu me demandes comment il faut faire pour Aimer !!
Comment faire pour te donner une réponse ??
Tu sais nous * pâtissons * tous d'un manque d'Amour. J'y pense souvent.
JE pose sans cesse mes mots partout, ceux qui me passent par la tête.
Des sensations de traversées de Vie dans un flux cotonneux.
Surtout, ne pas se laisser emporter par le ressac d'une existence avortée.
Alors voilà. Ne recours pas au bavardage mille fois emprunté de la séduction et de la possession qui à mon sens paraît inopérant et stupide.
Sache inventer et provoquer la tentation souveraine par une caresse désignée, par le glissement inédit d'une main provocante jusqu'au frisson anachronique et sans précipitations, laisse toi emporter jusqu'au centre de toi-même.
L'Attirance peut-être mâtinée de crainte, pas grave, jouir du jouissif !!
Il te faut apprendre juste à effleurer sa nuque de tes lèvres pour devenir experte en couleurs.
Use et abuse de ces moments d'attente silencieux qui disent déjà tant de choses. Ne te dévoile pas dans l'instant, faciliter l'effeuillage le rend cent fois plus torride.
Nudité écrasée contre la tienne, plaquer tes mains sur son dos, la peau de l'autre, sa proximité t'envahit.
Prendre ce moment comme un don.
PArviens à capter les senteurs pour ensuite mieux les restituer.
Touche du bout des doigts ses lèvres qui chuchotent des caresses et fais ensuite plisser ses yeux avec un baiser léger.
Tout ça pour ne pas connaître d'autre Vie qu'à demi.
Ne t'en fais surtout pas une * montagne * et enfin imagine la journée qui vient comme une pente douce et attends les autres fois et leurs promesses.



Merci Berbert...  Elle en a besoin...


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

Magnifique Macelene :love: :love:


----------



## macmarco (6 Août 2004)

Bravo macelene !   


  :love:


----------



## Gabi (6 Août 2004)

*Joli !  * 
Quelle sensualité... :rose: :love: 
(j'en suis tout chose...)


----------



## aricosec (6 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi !
> Arico, t'es cuit !


.
ho,je ne risque rien ,avec le texte de MACELENE,*il* va me manger dans la main
*il *voudra des calins,*il* ne pourra me resister !


----------



## Cillian (6 Août 2004)

macelene

que dire de plus, les mots me manquent et je


----------



## bebert (7 Août 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> macelene
> 
> que dire de plus, les mots me manquent et je



Je crois que je vais m'évanouir ! :rose:  :sick: :casse:


----------



## Cillian (8 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais m'évanouir ! :rose:  :sick: :casse:



  

Et ça va mieux aujourd'hui ? :hosto:


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais m'évanouir ! :rose:  :sick: :casse:



  j'appelle le SAMU JpMiss et moi comme assistante    ??


----------



## guytantakul (9 Août 2004)

Je pars en vacances demain, donc ne vous troublez pas si je ne contribue pas à la compétition ces trois prochaines semaines (bien que je puisse sans doute accéder au net par-ci, par-là... Mais rien n'est moins sûr...)


----------



## bebert (10 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> j'appelle le SAMU JpMiss et moi comme assistante    ??



C'est sûr que lui, il réveillerait un mort ! 
Mais sans façon, tu peux venir seule.   :love:


----------



## bebert (10 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je pars en vacances demain, donc ne vous troublez pas si je ne contribue pas à la compétition ces trois prochaines semaines (bien que je puisse sans doute accéder au net par-ci, par-là... Mais rien n'est moins sûr...)



C'est noté. 

Bon, les ami(e)s, je ramasse les copies à minuit.
Résultats demain dans la journée.


----------



## Luc G (10 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est noté.
> 
> Bon, les ami(e)s, je ramasse les copies à minuit.
> Résultats demain dans la journée.


 Sans déconner ? Bebert qui agit sans délai ! 

 Bon, je doute que je sois dans le club des participants ; ce n'est pas un problème de délai (donc, inutile, bebert, d'en profiter pour retarder la chose) mais je viens de rentrer au boulot et je suis encore tout déphasé : les pieds dans mon bureau, la tête en Lozère, le nez dans la lavande du Sauveterre, les yeux dans les moutonnements de l'Aubrac, les oreilles dans les pins de la Margeride. Il risque de me falloir du temps pour recoller les morceaux.


----------



## aricosec (10 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sans déconner ? Bebert qui agit sans délai !
> 
> Bon, je doute que je sois dans le club des participants ; ce n'est pas un problème de délai (donc, inutile, bebert, d'en profiter pour retarder la chose) mais je viens de rentrer au boulot et je suis encore tout déphasé : les pieds dans mon bureau, la tête en Lozère, le nez dans la lavande du Sauveterre, les yeux dans les moutonnements de l'Aubrac, les oreilles dans les pins de la Margeride. Il risque de me falloir du temps pour recoller les morceaux.


.
ça mon cher LUCG,(tu a vu,les rapports inter smools ont changés  ,du mon cher comme dans la haute)si nous pouvons comprendre ton stress post-bulle  ,le départ en vacances du marquis de GUYTANTAKUL nous etonne  .vouloir quitter la bretagne pour venir a drancy,j'avoue que c'est le comble,alors que moi je me desespere de ne pas pouvoir aller la bas. :RE  
sache quand meme que pendant tes vacances nous avons maté ce cher BEBERT
il file doux.
de plus quelques belles plumes se sont greffées sur cette page
ce ne peut qu'etre benefique a l'avenir


----------



## guytantakul (10 Août 2004)

Je vais pas à Drancy, mais à Camaret (et je repasse ici vendredi prochain).
Allez, je vais préparer mes affaires, à plus tous


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * Impossible * de lui parler. Trop loin. Trop de trop-plein.
> C'est comme * une bouteille à la mer* qu'elle m'a lancé.
> Et ce serait une * erreur * de ne pas le lui écrire.
> Je cherche dans mon carnet les petits bouts de mots pêle-mêle, écrits avec mon crayon gris en écoutant un air de Bossa Nova.
> ...



j'ai beaucoup aimé


----------



## bebert (10 Août 2004)

Quelqu'un veut un délai ? 
Paske j'hésite encore entre deux. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un veut un délai ?
> Paske j'hésite encore entre deux. :rose:



désolé, mais je ne participerai pas pour cette fois


----------



## macmarco (10 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un veut un délai ?
> Paske j'hésite encore entre deux. :rose:



Euh...   
Pitêtre jusqu'à jeudi ou vendredi ?


----------



## bebert (11 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> Pitêtre jusqu'à jeudi ou vendredi ?



Accordé ! Ouf !  :love:


----------



## Luc G (11 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Accordé ! Ouf !  :love:


 J'y crois pas !  Il a osé ! 

 Ah, Bebert, si Proust t'avait connu, on aurait plein de lecture en plus !


----------



## bebert (11 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'y crois pas !  Il a osé !
> 
> Ah, Bebert, si Proust t'avait connu, on aurait plein de lecture en plus !



Bah oui, je fais honneur à ma réputation. 
Tiens, ça me fait penser, j'me taperais bien une p'tite madelaine ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

* une bouteille à la mer *

Un éclat attira mon regard. Appuyé sur la digue qui bordait la plage, je me laissais bercer par le cri des mouettes et des goélands. Je scrutais les vagues, mais j'avais du être la victime d'une hallucination. 

Encore.

Cette fois, je n'avais pas rêvé: quelque chose apparaissait par moments sur l'eau. Un objet sombre flottait, brillant quand le soleil le touchait sous un certain angle. La marée était montante et je calculais que dans peu de temps l'objet serait ramené sur le sable.

Une bouteille vert sombre! 

Je me dirigeai rapidement vers le bord de l'eau de façon à récupérer la chose.

Qu'allais-je bien pouvoir y trouver?

Rien, ou...???

- un message écrit par un enfant pour voir où aurait bien pu aller sa bouteille?
- un billet de 100 ¤ ?  (nan, je rigole, là possible en CHF)
- une lettre d'amour pour dire que le mot "*oublier*" ne devrait pas exister?
- un appel au secours provenant d'une île perdue sur l'océan à l'écart des routes habituelles?
- une vieille carte roulée donnant le moyen de découvrir un fabuleux trésor en haut d'une * montagne*?
- une banale odeur de "moisi"?
- un reste de vodka?

* Impossible* de m'en rendre compte: la flacon était bien trop sale et il me fallait un tire-bouchon pour aller plus avant...

Je repartis à la maison pour y trouver l'ustensile indispensable. Par distraction ou * erreur* j'avais laissé l bouteille en bas des marches de l'escalier de la plage...

Je restais donc avec mes rêves...
... et me consolais en pensant aux * pâtissons* farçis prévus pour le diner!


----------



## bebert (11 Août 2004)

Arffff! On dirait du bebert !    

Merci Lemmy ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Arffff! On dirait du bebert !
> 
> Merci Lemmy ! :love:



t'as parfois la tête en l'air, toi aussi


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2004)

Juste histoire d'occuper bebert entre deux délais, je me suis laissé aller à déblaterer. Je demande l'indulgence des travailleuses et des travailleurs, le soleil m'a  beaucoup tapé sur la tête pendant mes congés   

Livre apocryphe griffonné sur le murs des chiottes*
--------------------------------------------------

Quand nous fûmes tout là-haut, tout là-haut,
Aussi impossible qu'il y paraisse,
Il y avait un étrange bateau
Encalminé, fleurant bon la paresse.

À n'en pas douter, c'était une erreur
À voir surtout, hilare sur le pont,
Barbu et chevelu tel un mouflon
Ce capitaine et sa chemise à fleur.

Et ce n'était pourtant pas l'Ararat
Que sur le Causse à peine cette bosse
Ce pâtisson de cailloux peu féroces
Cette montagne au poil ras

Pas comme l'hirsute autant qu'étrange
Dont le poil rare plutôt que ras
S'accordait cependant aux cheveux d'anges
(Stipe pennée pour qui voudra).

Pour pousser le bouchon un peu plus loin
Il avait deux bouteilles à la main
Et nous en tendait une en se marrant,
Et le soleil cogne sur le Méjean

J'ai oublié ce qu'il advint ensuite,
Le soleil, la fatigue, sans doute
J'ai le neurone qui a eu des fuites
Même si le soir j'ai retrouvé la route;

C'est ainsi que j'ai rencontré Noé
Sur le Causse pelé, un bel été.
Depuis, j'y retourne souvent, je marche
Afin de ne pas oublier son arche.

Je n'ai retrouvé qu'une bouteille exsangue
Un curieux animal en peluche
Avait installé son nid dans la cruche
"T'aurais pas vu Noé" dis-je pour prendre langue

Il blêmit, maugréant un étrange sabir :
"TheBig, tu me gaves, le bar te suffit plus,
Même ici, tu traînes ton rav, j'en peux plus,
Qu'on me jette à la mer, faites-moi partir".

Je m'en serais voulu de le brimer,
De la falaise, tout en bas, je l'ai jetée,
La bouteille et son Diogène dégoûté,
Dans le Pas de Souci, ils sont tombés.

Le Tarn au loin les a emportés
Mais je retrouverai Noé
Sur le Causse pelé
Ou sur le bar de Macgé.


* Référence archéologique du bar.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

c'est superbe, Luc


----------



## macelene (12 Août 2004)

Bravo  :love: juste à temps


----------



## Grug (12 Août 2004)

belle fuite de neurone
 :love:


----------



## aricosec (12 Août 2004)

finalement ça valait le coup d'attendre ! ,les délais de BEBERT ont servi a quelque chose
je ne dirais plus de mal de lui  ,sa gestion fut bonne  
.
.bravo aux deux coureurs de fond


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

j'hésite à me faire prier pour participer.


----------



## bebert (12 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> j'hésite à me faire prier pour participer.



Je vous en prie ! :love: 

PS : fait ch... ça va me donner encore du boulot ! 
Pour Luc, j'appelle le plombier pour qu'il te branche un tuyau jusqu'à moi.


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je vous en prie ! :love:


 *la bouteille à l'amer*

 Le coeur plié en éventail
   j'éparpille tous mes émois.
   J'évente les cendres de paille
   tapissant mes forges de roi.

   D'impossibles amours déchaînées
   ont fendu les pierres de l'âtre :
   aucun feu ne peut plus brûler,
   aucun fer ne peut s'y faire battre.

   Il se peut qu'oublier : ces chairs ;
   ces lèvres gourmandes des miennes ;
   ces fous regards sur fond bleu clair ;

   ces douces douleurs qui reviennent,
   ne laissera que -- de mes erreurs --
   le pâtisson et sa saveur.

  [edit] j'ai fait ça un peu vite mais bon...[/edit]


----------



## bebert (12 Août 2004)

Fichtre ! Que du beau ! Quel talent ! Que d'émotions ! :rose: 
Mais il manque un mot...


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Fichtre ! Que du beau ! Quel talent ! Que d'émotions ! :rose:
> Mais il manque un mot...


 euh :gratgratgrat: c'était pas 





> impossible pâtisson erreur oublier montagne


 la liste des cinq mots ?


----------



## bebert (12 Août 2004)

La montagne est si plate qu'on ne la voit pas ?


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> La montagne est si plate qu'on ne la voit pas ?


  Gosh  elle a sauté au cours d'une modification sémantique : mais que font les écolos ? 



			
				notre maître à tous en matière de chemisettes hawaïennes a dit:
			
		

> J'adoooore le _"j'ai fait ça un peu vite mais bon..."_ !
> Et là, chacun des participants de penser : _"B..., quand il prend son temps et qu'il fignole ça donne QUOI ???"_


 _
 ben je n'égare pas une montagne comme ici 
_


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *la bouteille à l'amer*
> 
> Le coeur plié en éventail
> j'éparpille tous mes émois.
> ...


 
_contrepèterie offert par la maison_


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> La montagne est si plate qu'on ne la voit pas ?


 C'est encore un coup des auvergnats, ya qu'à voir leur disque :


----------



## macmarco (12 Août 2004)

Oulà !   
Bravo à tous !   


Bon, euh, il est temps que je m'y mette...  :hein:    :rose:


----------



## macelene (12 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Oulà !
> Bravo à tous !
> 
> 
> Bon, euh, il est temps que je m'y mette...  :hein:    :rose:



paske avec tout ces films de La MGMCorpo ...  :rose: ten reste du temps  ???


----------



## bebert (12 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, euh, il est temps que je m'y mette...  :hein:    :rose:



Oui paske c toi qui a demandé un délai si je n'm'abuse ?!!!


----------



## macmarco (12 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Oui paske c toi qui a demandé un délai si je n'm'abuse ?!!!



Bah oui !   


Je bosse, je bosse !


----------



## guytantakul (13 Août 2004)

Ouais, c'est pas mal !
Naaaan, c'est pas mal DU TOUT  !
Allez, bye, je repars faire chier les mouettes à avec des frites garnies de moutarde lancées en l'air sur le port. Effet garanti !


----------



## macmarco (13 Août 2004)

Ouf !


----------



## aricosec (13 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est pas mal !
> Naaaan, c'est pas mal DU TOUT  !
> Allez, bye, je repars faire chier les mouettes à avec des frites garnies de moutarde lancées en l'air sur le port. Effet garanti !


.
ça sera efficace pour ton aeodrome a mouches  
la fiente de mouettes camaretoise(?  ) est ideale pour ton crane 
.
dés l'arrivée des bateaux a tourteaux,tu m'en prend une douzaine


----------



## aricosec (13 Août 2004)

chiotte de chiotte, de chiotte,je viens d'arriver de ma derniere croisiere,passant prés d'une ile,les passagers faisait de grands saluts a un quidam qui s'agitait,quelques uns avertis,voyant l'individu barbu et hirsute,ont pensé qu'il s'agissait de ANTOINE le chanteur,gracieusement ils lui ont répondu,certains meme ont parlé de sa chance,d'autres ont villipendé ses manieres de balancer des bouteilles a la mer.

*"et dire que c'était toi MACMARCO !"  *
*.*
*ps : j'e t'envoie mon stock de bouteilles (vides) *


----------



## macmarco (13 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> chiotte de chiotte, de chiotte,je viens d'arriver de ma derniere croisiere,passant prés d'une ile,les passagers faisait de grands saluts a un quidam qui s'agitait,quelques uns avertis,voyant l'individu barbu et hirsute,ont pensé qu'il s'agissait de ANTOINE le chanteur,gracieusement ils lui ont répondu,certains meme ont parlé de sa chance,d'autres ont villipendé ses manieres de balancer des bouteilles a la mer.
> 
> *"et dire que c'était toi MACMARCO !"  *
> *.*
> *ps : j'e t'envoie mon stock de bouteilles (vides) *



    
Merci Arico, mais c'est pas la peine, je suis rentré !


----------



## bebert (13 Août 2004)

Ainsi s'achève le concours de lancé de bouteilles ! 
Merci à tous les participants, ça va être dur de les départager, avant j'hésitais entre deux, maintenant c'est entre trois. 
Résultats demain dans la journée ! Sauf si je récupère encore quelques bouteilles entre temps...


----------



## Gabi (13 Août 2004)

Cette musique que je pensais oubliée 


Ce petit air doux, si tendre : à peine quelques notes fredonnées mais qui mévoquent tant de choses passés, tant de plaisirs à venir.

Un chant dune voix douce, frêle soprano, aux accents languissants : il me fait sourire, mapaise : le temps semble ralentir, et pourtant je ne me suis jamais senti aussi éveillé.

Cette musique est revenue, et cest toi.


 Je taime


----------



## bebert (14 Août 2004)

Voici les résultats :

Ordre d'arrivée :
aricosec
guytantakul
cillian
gabi
macelene
lemmy
lucg
nephou
macmarco.

J'espère n'avoir oublié personne. Il y avait du monde (faut dire que les délais accordés étaient larges ). Encore merci d'avoir participé !!! 

3è nephou
2è macelene
Et le gagnant est CILLIAN ! :love:

Mention spéciale à marcmarco pour son "artwork".


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Voici les résultats :
> 
> Ordre d'arrivée :
> aricosec
> ...



bravo Cillian      

excellent choix de bebert


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Cette musique que je pensais oubliée?
> 
> 
> Ce petit air doux, si tendre : à peine quelques notes fredonnées mais qui m?évoquent tant de choses passés, tant de plaisirs à venir.
> ...



quoiqu'hors sujet, ce texte est superbe  :love:


----------



## aricosec (14 Août 2004)

j'en étais sur, ma boule de crystal ne m'a pas trompé  

CILLIAN a gagné


----------



## macmarco (14 Août 2004)

Bravo cillian !   



Merci bebert !


----------



## Cillian (14 Août 2004)

Merci bebert   

Et merci à tous pour vos textes et vos remerciements    

Je post tardivement, j'ai passé la journée dehors et je suis rentré pour le match de handball FRANCE v BRESIL (31/17)

Je tacherai de vous donner un nouveau sujet demain soir ou au plus tard lundi en fin de matinée


----------



## macelene (14 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Encore merci d'avoir participé !!!



Tous le plaisr était pour NouS 



			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> 3è nephou
> 2è macelene
> Et le gagnant est CILLIAN ! :love:



Merci Bebert, touchée 

Et mille clap-clap à toi * Cillian *  . On attend avec impatience tes mots qui font courir la VIE... 






			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> Mention spéciale à marcmarco pour son "artwork".



Il le mérite, du beau travail, qd on pense à sa participation ds Les vidéo-clips


----------



## Cillian (15 Août 2004)

Bonsoir à tous  

Voici le nouveau thème : * Contes de faits...*

avec : 
- Sous-sol
- Aubade
- Rhytmer
- Cabosse (fruit du cacaoyer)
- Fertilité

À vous de vous jouer des mots ou de jouer avec les mots.

Vous avez jusqu'au *Dimanche 29 Août* pour rendre vos copies.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous
> 
> Voici le nouveau thème : * Contes de faits...*
> 
> ...



super   

_ne nous reste plus qu'à se retrousser les manches..._


----------



## macmarco (15 Août 2004)

Superbe thème, Cillian !!!     
Miam !  :love:


----------



## aricosec (15 Août 2004)

bravo CILLIAN  

.
les vacanciers rentrants,tu devrais avoir du monde a ta cession 
voyons voir


----------



## macelene (16 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Superbe thème, Cillian !!!
> Miam !  :love:




*Miam, miam, miam...     *


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

* Contes de faits...*

Plus qu'au *sous-sol*, c'est sous son balcon (sponsorisé par * Aubade*   ) que je préfère * rythmer* 
une petite chansonnette, difficilement pondue vu le peu de * fertilité* de mon neurone et l'odeur 
pestilentielle de ces milliers de tonnes de * cabosses* entreposées dans ce hangar d'Anvers 
où cette idée farfelue m'était venue...

 :rateau:


----------



## aricosec (17 Août 2004)

Voici le nouveau thème : Contes de faits...
mots:- Sous-sol- Aubade- Rhytmer- Cabosse (fruit du cacaoyer)- Fertilité 

---------------
ça aurait pu etre une belle nuit,celle que j'aime quelques fois,je sors des courtines
de vincennes,j'adore ça le soir,non pas que j'espere me faire des claouis en or
,non,j'ai appris depuis longtemps qu'il n'y a "rien a affurer"(dixit gabin) dans ce domaine
,mais quelques euros misés sur un gail pas trop naze, vous donne un petit coup d'adrenaline.
ce soir ça a rigolé,j'ai empoché un petit benef,je vais les claquer au wepler,une 
douzaine de N° 3,une de praires,un ou deux verres de riesling,et ça fera la rue michel.
une pose digeste,je finis mon verre et cigle le loufiat,je descend au SOUS SOL,une
cabine m'appelle,je m'y engouffre et decroche le grelot.
driiinnng ! ,ça sonne chez paulette,faut dire que l'on s'est quittés fachés,
depuis un mois,elle me tarabuste pour avoir un mioche,elle a meme été jusqu'a mettre
en doute ma FERTILITE,c'est un truc qui asticote un male normal,alors vous pensez
moi qu'on appelle le taureau du 19 eme.
ce surnom m'a été donné par quelques bonniches de mon quartier du temps ou je draguais
la poulette peu farouche,celle qu'on accroche avec une place de kinos
et un esquimau,la nana du prolo quoi ! .
depuis ce temps,mon sexe a pile ayant evolué,il me faut reccourir a de douces AUBADES au coin du feu
,si ce n'est un gueuleton chez trois gros,"les garces "  .
mais ce soir,je suis heureux,tout baigne,je vais me reconcilier avec paulette,j'adore
paulette,elle n'est pas exigeante,un petit quart d'heure de preparation,une chevauchée bien RHYTMEE
,et quand d'un seul coup nous franchissons le mur du son,
que je l'entend appeler "MaaMaannn.....!",je sais que le but est atteind,je suis redevenu le patron.
c'est vrai qu'il fut un temps,je faisais comme tout le monde et fumais une clope aprés.
maintenant que nenni,je me contente d'un chocolat chaud,je connais quelqu'un,qui va
souvent en afrique,on s'est connu dans une secte," la marmite" qu'elle s'appelait,je 
lui avait donné un surnom,"TOUBINET",une secte d'initiés chez MACG,depuis aprés 
chaque voyage,il m'envoie 5 killos de CABOSSES de chez lui,je les prépare moi meme.
MIAMM.........
MIAM............


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

Hé, hé, hé ! 
Joli, Arico !


----------



## aricosec (19 Août 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous
> 
> Voici le nouveau thème : *Contes de faits...*
> 
> ...


.
citation pour valoir ce que de droit :rateau: 
.


----------



## Gabi (20 Août 2004)

Yann est poursuivi : il dévale la pente de la colline : ses jambes décrivent de grands moulinets à toute allure. Bien sûr, cest une nuit sans lune, avec un orage magistral : éclairs, pluie : sons et lumière garantis. Bien sûr, il est talonné par des gens vraiment pas contents du tout.



En fait, Yann dévale une pente sacrément pentue, bigrement glissante, et foutrement peuplée de gens pas contents (oui, il préférerait être autre part).



Regardons de plus prés cette masse de mécontentement : on observe des fées en furie, des korrigans kamikazes, des faloys fous, des trolls tueurs, des gobelins goulus, et dautres hafelins tout aussi indésirables.

Yann, lui, na vraiment pas envie de regarder de plus prés. Il sert contre lui un paquet diffusant une lueur rouge pulsatile, semblant rythmer les rapides enjambées du jeune homme.



Revenons un peu en arrière



Yann, jeune marié, habite avec sa femme une jolie hutte, dans un joli village, proche dune jolie forêt, en contrebas dune jolie montagne. On pourra remarquer que sa femme, elle, ne lest pas (jolie) : en effet, son physique fait penser que certaines femmes sont peu être plus sensibles à la gravité que dautres, ce qui na aucune importance dans les événements qui vont suivre, quoique peut-être, cest pas sûr.

Or donc, un (joli) matin, au réveil, sa femme lui dit dun ton déterminé et réfléchi :

- « Je veux un enfant »

Oui oui, comme ça : au réveil. Déterminé. Et réfléchi.

Sur quoi, Yann répondit :

- « Oh »

Sen suivit une discussion sur les cigognes, les abeilles, les roses, les choux, les petites graines et le sexe. Surtout sur le sexe, en fait.

Après quoi, Yann découvrit que le plus intéressant chez les enfants, cest de les faire.

Mais après des dizaines de nuits épuisantes, il dû se rendre à lévidence : que se soit sur le lit, au sous-sol ou au grenier, peu importe la position, et avec ou sans ses sous-vêtements Aubade, sa femme sobstinait à demeurer pas enceinte du tout.

Même pas un tout petit peu pour lui faire plaisir : non : rien du tout (elle y mettait vraiment de la mauvaise volonté).

Vint une seconde discussion sur les tuyaux, les robinets, les bouchons, les cycles, et sur le sexe aussi. Oui, en fait, encore surtout sur le sexe.

Sa femme se rappela alors que sa mère lui avait parlé de certains facteurs héréditaires dans la famille : une histoire de fertilité pas très au top, et dune tendance à lhypersensibilité gravitationnelle (c'est-à-dire que la plupart des parties de son corps ont tendance à pendouiller) : facteurs ayant failli causé lextinction de la famille à plusieurs reprises.



Devant tout problème de ce genre : un seule solution : la vieille du village.

(oui : LA vieille : par des méthodes secrètes nécessitant une scie, un mouchoir, deux raton laveurs, une pelle et un litre deau-de-vie, les autorités du pays maintenaient une démographie stable de un vieux par village).



Yann lui exposa donc son problème ; la vieille réfléchit : un long silence sinstalla : Yann attendit, puis attendit encore.

Après quoi, il la réveilla, lui expliqua à nouveau son problème et écouta sa réponse :

« Yann, voici la solution à ton problème : pars dans la forêt à lest du village là où vivent encore les créatures de Faërie et rapporte une jeune fée enceinte : place-là sous votre lit et tes problèmes de fertilité disparaîtront ».

Yann pensa alors : « Elle est marrante la vieille. Toujours le mot pour rire : à lest, dans la forêt. Ha ha. Je ris. Très drôle la vieille. «créatures de Faërie » ? Elle est complètement gâteuse ! Des boules de dents, crocs et griffes enrobés de méchanceté bileuse : voilà ce quil y a à lest ! »

Sur ce, Yann prit son courage à deux mains et se rendit compte quune seule suffisait amplement. Il partit néanmoins pour la forêt car chacun sait quil faut toujours écouter les vieilles (et quil en avait marre de ne pas pouvoir dormir la nuit).



A lest du village, un petit chemin montait en serpentant sur les flancs dune colline jusquà la forêt. Personne nempruntait jamais ce chemin. Le chemin était impeccablement entretenu.

Yann ne pu sempêcher davoir limpression dêtre attendu pour dîner, ou plutôt pour être dîné. Il navait maintenant besoin que de deux doigts pour porter son courage et savança sur le sentier.


----------



## Gabi (20 Août 2004)

Ayant passé la lisière depuis plusieurs heures, Yann arriva à un pont sous lequel coulait un ruisseau ce qui est normal puisquil y avait un pont au dessus. Sous cet édifice vivait un vieux troll qui surgit et fit « Rhôa ! » puis, se trouvant peu convaincant, « Rhôôa ! Rhôa ! » et enfin indiqua : « je suis un troll ». Yann trouva cette dernière précision peu utile : la créature mesurait plus de deux mètres de haut, vaguement anthropoïde, avec un énorme ventre bedonnant, un pelage noir et frisé du plus bel effet, et une tête énorme parcourue de part en part dune large fente garnie dun tas de trucs coupants, perçants, acérés et en général très pointus. La fente semblait sourire. Cétait très moche.



Le troll énonça dune voix caverneuse :

- « Cher monsieur, vous vous apprêtez actuellement à passer sur un pont mappartenant. De par ma qualité de troll, et si vous persistiez dans cette intention, je me verrai dans lobligation de vous dévorer, ce qui serait regrettable »

Ce à quoi Yann répliqua par quelques observations sur la valeur de la vie en général et de la sienne en particulier. Le troll répondit : 

- « Monsieur, vous faites mégarde, je qualifiais de regrettable le désagrément que causerait votre digestion à mon estomac fin et délicat : je souffre dhorribles maux suite à lingestion dun cuisseau de notaire avarié : je préférerai sincèrement que vous renonciez à traverser mon pont»

Yann réfléchit :

- « Jen suis bien désolé, votre trollitude, mais il me faut trouver une jeune fée fraîchement engrossée, et jai hélas besoin de mavancer encore dans cette forêt ! Mais la solution est simple : rapportez-moi ce dont jai besoin : je vous attendrez ici et garderez votre pont : vos intestins ne sen porteront que mieux !»

Ce à quoi le troll rétorqua :

- « Ta requête est recevable, humain : ces petites pestes folâtres passent leurs journées dans la débauche et il est rare den trouver une qui ne soit pas pleine : attends-moi ici »

Yann sassit et patienta.



Or, voici ce quil passa : chemin faisant, locclusion intestinale qui tourmentai le vieux troll disparut : libéré, il sentit venir une fringale énorme. Selon la loi en Faërie, le troll ne pouvait croquer de lhumain que si celui-ci lui causait un préjudice ; il lui vint alors une idée maligne, méchante et vicieuse : une idée de troll ; il allait attraper la fille du roi des fées et la donner à lhumain qui sera alors accusé de kidnapping et condamné : le troll se proposerait alors dexécuter la sentence. Le troll en salivait davance. Il péta de satisfaction.

Il ne fallut pas longtemps au troll pour trouver la princesse dans un amoncellement de corps nus, de cuisses gesticulantes et de fugaces gémissements (les fées sont de petits êtres dégoûtants, bien éloignés de limagerie populaire : dailleurs, pourquoi pensiez-vous quils vivent nus ?). Le troll ramena la fée à lhumain qui, heureux de sen être sorti si facilement, repartit en direction du village.



Et il arriva ce quil devait arriver : juste sorti de la forêt, Yann se trouva poursuivi par toute larmée du roi de Faërie.

(Cf. le début du récit : la pente pentue et mouillée, les gens pas contents).



Et donc, Yann court ; il se rappelle soudain un passage des histoires que racontait la vieille quand il était enfant : une fée, pelée, séchée et broyée, donne une poudre qui confère le pouvoir de voler : Yann frotte violement la fée contre lui et soudain fait un bon gigantesque jusquen bas de la colline, à lentrée du village. Les êtres féeriques ayant, en dehors de leur royaume, autant de mémoire quun poisson rouge oublièrent la raison de leur colère et retournèrent dans leur bois, vaquer à leur seconde occupation favorite : voir qui peut perdre le plus de sang avant de mourir (activité qui permet de limiter le problème de surpopulation causée par leur première activité favorite).



Yann rentre triomphant au village : il est en liesse, il exulte, il attend la foule en délire ! Il traverse la place, rencontre un mouton au regard laconique, puis rentre chez lui un brin déçu. Il sempresse denfermer la fée dans une cabosse quil place sous le lit conjugal.

Les semaines passent : Yann se fait de plus en plus persévérant, ses élans de plus en plus vigoureux ; il est encouragé par la petite fée qui, nostalgique de ses bois, sest prise au jeu : mais rien ny fait : sa femme reste désespérément pas enceinte du tout.



La suite et fin de cette histoire est un peu scabreuse et nous serions tenté dy jeter un voile pudique : mais pouvons-nous nous permettre de mentir sur les faits réels ?



6 semaines après que Yann ait ramené la petite fée, sa femme se rendit dans la pièce des commodités et y fit ce quil est commode dy faire. Quelle ne fût pas sa surprise quand elle perdit un petit bouchon de laine de mouton que les femmes utilisaient alors comme protection intime : ce petit bouchon qui avait rendu les efforts du brave Yann vains pendant 2 mois !



9 mois plus tard, Yann devint lheureux papa doctuplés ravissants (en effet, il avait oublié denlever la petite princesse fée à leffet fertiligéne de sous son lit).



Plus tard, Yann ramena la fée à la lisière de la forêt : elle enseigna à ses congénères plusieurs techniques apprises durant son séjour chez les humains.


----------



## macmarco (21 Août 2004)

Arrfff© !!!!!!    
Excellent, gabi !


----------



## aricosec (21 Août 2004)

bravo GABI... 

hum...mais...octulpé.. ,ça fait pas un peu beaucoup ça ..:hein: 
.
enfin..je dit ça hein  
ce yann quand meme ,quel chaud lapin : : :


----------



## Cillian (21 Août 2004)

Ha! ça pour sûr Gabi  , * Ooooohh qu'tu plais*  

Et n'oublions pas de citer Lemmy   et aricosec  
dont les textes ne sont pas non plus dépourvus d'intérêts

Mais il reste encore plus de huit jours avant le resultat final. Alors patience...

P.S. : Heuu! Gabi, je crois qu'il manque _la cabosse_.


----------



## aricosec (21 Août 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Ha! ça pour sûr Gabi  , *Ooooohh qu'tu plais*
> 
> P.S. : Heuu! Gabi, je crois qu'il manque _la cabosse_.


.
*même pas vrai hé ! ,t'est un méchant*  
.passage tiré du roman de GABI
"le coït conjugal ou les turpitudes de YANN"  
.
Yann rentre triomphant au village : il est en liesse, il exulte, il attend la foule en délire ! Il traverse la place, rencontre un mouton au regard laconique, puis rentre chez lui un brin déçu. Il sempresse denfermer la fée dans une *cabosse* quil place sous le lit conjugal.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> *même pas vrai hé ! ,t'est un méchant*
> .passage tiré du roman de GABI
> "le coït conjugal ou les turpitudes de YANN"
> ...



en d'autres termes: des moutons (au regard laconique: la pire espèce) sous son lit   non, des cabosses môssieu  :mouais: 

 


_excellent, GABI_


----------



## Cillian (21 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> même pas vrai hé ! ,t'est un méchant
> .passage tiré du roman de GABI
> "le coït conjugal ou les turpitudes de YANN"
> .
> Yann rentre triomphant au village : il est en liesse, il exulte, il attend la foule en délire ! Il traverse la place, rencontre un mouton au regard laconique, puis rentre chez lui un brin déçu. Il s?empresse d?enfermer la fée dans une cabosse qu?il place sous le lit conjugal.





			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> en d'autres termes: des moutons (au regard laconique: la pire espèce) sous son lit   non, des cabosses môssieu  :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin 1000 et 1000 et 1000 eskuzes j'devais pas avoir tous les ½ils en face de tous les trous    
(j'ai sûrement ma place dans les jurys olympiques Grecques, moi!  )

*excellent, GABI*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

*    up   *​


----------



## Cillian (27 Août 2004)

Bonsoir à tous,

Bien à presque 48 heures du résultat final nous n'avons toujours que trois candidats
dans l'ordre :
 - Lemmy   
 - Aricosec   
 - Gabi   

Si quelqu'un a un nouveau texte à poster, il ne faut pas hésiter et qu'il (qu'elle) se joingne aux trois premiers nominés.

Et puisque c'est d'actualité, je conclurai par :* L'important c'est de participer.*


----------



## macmarco (27 Août 2004)

Je vais essayer de faire quelque chose d'ici dimanche...


----------



## Luc G (27 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer de faire quelque chose d'ici dimanche...



Pour moi, c'est encore "peut-être" : je rentre juste de congés (qui a dit "encore !"   ) et j'ai encore la tête dans les rochers du Sidobre ou la bruyère du roc de Montalet, les ruines de Peyrusse, les igues de Compolibat et tot aco plus que dans le net. Mais ça devrait revenir   le boulot aussi, d'ailleurs, lundi


----------



## Cillian (27 Août 2004)

Si il y a besoin je peux laisser un délai suplémentaire jusqu'a vendredi soir prochain (surement),
ou jusqu'au dimanche 5 Septembre (peut-être).

Je pars en vacances dans la matinée du 5 Septembre.

Pour le 4 j'ai bien un ical qui me rappel régulièrement que je dois être à Paris,
mais je ne sais plus pour quelle raison.


----------



## Grug (27 Août 2004)

j'vais essayer de pondre un truc avant dimanche soir, ca m'aidera à me sortir la tête des vacances.


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2004)

donc leger pour pas faire trop mal à la tête :
Contes de faits...

 avec : 
 - Sous-sol
 - Aubade
 - Rhytmer
 - Cabosse (fruit du cacaoyer)
 - Fertilité


------
une cabosse,
qu'est ce que c'est que ce truc qu'une cabosse?
------

L'histoire de la fée Cabosse :
première partie : enfance.

Fruit des amours de Cacaoyer, seigneur de Bonne-gens, charmante bourgade paisible et montagnarde perdue dans les Vosges du nord,  et de Raymonde Soubirou, s½ur de Bernadette et mannequin pour Aubade, la fée Cabosse naquit un beau matin.

Naître par un matin ensoleillé était considéré, en ce temps là, comme un signe du destin, et pour ne pas le contrarier, le destin, le nouveau né né par un matin ensoleillé, devait être enfermé dans une pièce sans fenêtre durant toute la saison des pluies.
La naissance de Cabosse tombant le premier jour d'une sécheresse historique, elle passa les 9 premiers mois de sa vie enfermée au sous sol.

Après une enfance heureuse, rythmée par les fêtes de la fertilité (tous les mois, en  ces temps là, avaient lieu des fêtes de la fertilité, destinées à écouler les stocks de mirabelle, invendus à cause de la fermeture du tunnel de Ste marie au mines, par une commission de sécurité pointilleuse à la solde de l'ennemi invisible qui mugit dans les campagnes) Cabosse passe brillamment son diplôme de fée.
Ainsi diplômée, Cabosse devint héroïne de conte de fée, de fait.

(à suivre)


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> donc leger pour pas faire trop mal à la tête :
> Contes de faits...
> 
> avec :
> ...



   
  
Bravo Grug !


----------



## aricosec (28 Août 2004)

j'en ai marre  ,vous êtes trop bon  ,je vais me crever un oeil :affraid:


----------



## lumai (28 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai marre  ,vous êtes trop bon  ,je vais me crever un oeil :affraid:


 Fais gaffe quand même... Tu risques d'avoir mal...


----------



## Cillian (29 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> donc leger pour pas faire trop mal à la tête :
> Contes de faits...
> 
> L'histoire de la fée Cabosse :
> ...



La suite ..., la suite ..., la suite ..., la suite ...


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2004)

ben là, je manque de mots 
le principe et l'intérêt du feuilleton réside dans l'attente du lecteur   

sans dévoiler un secret d'état, il est fort possible qu'a la fin elle se marrie, mais soit stérile


----------



## Cillian (29 Août 2004)

Tu veux dire que Cacaoyer, seigneur de Bonne-gens et Raymonde Soubirou ne connaitront pas la joie d'être grand-parents ?   

C'est cruel !


----------



## lumai (29 Août 2004)

_L'enfant était seul aujourd'hui encore. Il avait été mis au sous-sol comme de nombreuses fois. Paradoxalement il s'y sentait bien. Il n'y ressentait ni la tension qui régnait dans sa famille, ni la haine pas vraiment cachée que l'on éprouvait à son égard. Il n'avait pas ce sentiment de gêner par le simple fait d'être.
 Grâce à un vasistas, il avait accès à la rue. La vie y était rythmée par les montées et descentes des gens à l'arrêt de bus tout proche. Ces vagues d'hommes et de femmes le fascinait. 
 En ce moment il appréciait tout particulièrement une publicité sur l'abribus pour des sous-vêtements Aubade. Il imaginait que cette femme n'était autre qu'une déesse de la fertilité. Il était sûr qu'elle insufflait un mouvement de vie supplémentaire aux battements de cette rue. Qu'elle les protégeait tous par sa grâce, y compris lui.
 Malheureusement, il savait que cela ne durerait pas. Sa déesse partira bientôt et sera remplacée par une autre image. Il espérait que la prochaine lui permettrait encore de rêver... Peut-être à nouveau cette cabosse reviendrait. Il paraît qu'elle est la source du chocolat. Elle lui avait permit pendant une semaine de se plonger dans un monde mystérieux et chocolaté.
 Il entendit alors le bruit de la serrure. Son dos se raidit. Il adressa à la femme de l'abribus un au revoir silencieux et s'apprêta à affronter les regards et silences qui l'attendaient là-haut._


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2004)

> C'est cruel !



le champ des possibles n'est pas forcement planté d'acquis


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _L'enfant était seul aujourd'hui encore. Il avait été mis au sous-sol comme de nombreuses fois. Paradoxalement il s'y sentait bien. Il n'y ressentait ni la tension qui régnait dans sa famille, ni la haine pas vraiment cachée que l'on éprouvait à son égard. Il n'avait pas ce sentiment de gêner par le simple fait d'être.
> Grâce à un vasistas, il avait accès à la rue. La vie y était rythmée par les montées et descentes des gens à l'arrêt de bus tout proche. Ces vagues d'hommes et de femmes le fascinait.
> En ce moment il appréciait tout particulièrement une publicité sur l'abribus pour des sous-vêtements Aubade. Il imaginait que cette femme n'était autre qu'une déesse de la fertilité. Il était sûr qu'elle insufflait un mouvement de vie supplémentaire aux battements de cette rue. Qu'elle les protégeait tous par sa grâce, y compris lui.
> Malheureusement, il savait que cela ne durerait pas. Sa déesse partira bientôt et sera remplacée par une autre image. Il espérait que la prochaine lui permettrait encore de rêver... Peut-être à nouveau cette cabosse reviendrait. Il paraît qu'elle est la source du chocolat. Elle lui avait permit pendant une semaine de se plonger dans un monde mystérieux et chocolaté.
> Il entendit alors le bruit de la serrure. Son dos se raidit. Il adressa à la femme de l'abribus un au revoir silencieux et s'apprêta à affronter les regards et silences qui l'attendaient là-haut._


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2004)

Lumai


----------



## Cillian (29 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _L'enfant était seul aujourd'hui encore. Il avait été mis au sous-sol comme de nombreuses fois. Paradoxalement il s'y sentait bien. Il n'y ressentait ni la tension qui régnait dans sa famille, ni la haine pas vraiment cachée que l'on éprouvait à son égard. Il n'avait pas ce sentiment de gêner par le simple fait d'être.
> Grâce à un vasistas, il avait accès à la rue. La vie y était rythmée par les montées et descentes des gens à l'arrêt de bus tout proche. Ces vagues d'hommes et de femmes le fascinait.
> En ce moment il appréciait tout particulièrement une publicité sur l'abribus pour des sous-vêtements Aubade. Il imaginait que cette femme n'était autre qu'une déesse de la fertilité. Il était sûr qu'elle insufflait un mouvement de vie supplémentaire aux battements de cette rue. Qu'elle les protégeait tous par sa grâce, y compris lui.
> Malheureusement, il savait que cela ne durerait pas. Sa déesse partira bientôt et sera remplacée par une autre image. Il espérait que la prochaine lui permettrait encore de rêver... Peut-être à nouveau cette cabosse reviendrait. Il paraît qu'elle est la source du chocolat. Elle lui avait permit pendant une semaine de se plonger dans un monde mystérieux et chocolaté.
> Il entendit alors le bruit de la serrure. Son dos se raidit. Il adressa à la femme de l'abribus un au revoir silencieux et s'apprêta à affronter les regards et silences qui l'attendaient là-haut._



Merci lumai   et bravo   


--------



> le champ des possibles n'est pas forcement planté d'acquis



Tout espoir n'est donc pas perdu.
Qu'ils sèment avant tout. S'il s'aiment, l'atout vante leurs espoirs    

--------


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2004)

Euh.... un délai jusqu'à mardi, c'est possible ? :rose:


----------



## Cillian (29 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh.... un délai jusqu'à mardi, c'est possible ? :rose:



Comme il est dit plus haut je peux laisser un délai jusqu'à vendredi soir prochain.
Par contre je ne pourrai finalement pas assurer dimanche matin.

Bah! après tout ça ne mange pas de pain, aller zou * délai jusqu'au  3 Septembre dans la soirée accordé *


----------



## aricosec (30 Août 2004)

au bar du port,marie  cabosse prenait comme d'habitude son chocolat chaud,la nuit allait
etre dure,on attendait l'accostage d'un sous marin,allait falloir payer de sa personne,
la marie étais prête,son bas de laine aussi,la garce avait meme fait un stock de viagra.................
ben oui je meuble quoi  .......


----------



## macelene (30 Août 2004)

* Petits contes de faits divers. *

Je les observe depuis quelques heures. ILs sont fous. Capables de tout.
De s'inventer in-péto un amant ou une maîtresse extra-terrestre qui viendrait (avec un *" T "* de Chine ou de Ceylan ) se poser sur le clavier de leur MAc.
Pilotant une * cabosse * volée dans le champ de B.
N'importe quoi !! Ça n'existe pas.
Ou encore de s'inventer une idylle éternelle avec un amant ou une maîtresse virtuel. D'ailleurs j'en ai touché deux mots à A. et lui ai dit que sans doute c'était du développement personnel. Ça coûte moins cher qu'un psy !!
Oui je sais, d'aucun me répondront qu'il faut payer un abonnement mensuel à la Déesse Aile, mais ils sont capables de tout.
Avec ça pas de mélodie en * sous-sol *, sûr qu'on ne viendra pas te faire 
* l'aubade * sous ton balcon, ni t'emmener danser sur un  * rythme * fou un tango forté...
De quoi sont-ils encore capable... De s'inventer des Amours tragi-comiques à base de râteaux dont on pourrait faire des vidéo-clips apocalyptiques.
J'en connais qui sont forts pour ça.
Mais encore, et plus, tout un répertoire au goût d'infini à la frivolité divine.
LE champ d'investigation est d'une * fertilité * insoupçonnable.


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * Petits contes de faits divers. *
> 
> Je les observe depuis quelques heures. ILs sont fous. Capables de tout.
> De s'inventer in-péto un amant ou une maîtresse extra-terrestre qui viendrait (avec un "T" de Chine ou de Ceylan ) se poser sur le clavier de leur MAc.
> ...




  
Bravo macelene !
Très malin ! 


:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2004)

Mensonge ou vérité ? Dis-moi cabosse qu'as-tu au coeur ? Si je t'ouvre, que vais-je trouver dans les sous-sols de ton âme ? Si je joue un requiem ou une aubade l'entendras-tu à travers ta coque si dure ? Ton coeur la cabosse est-il fertile derrière ton apparence de pierre bosselée ? Le mensonge rythme la vérité mais la vérité rythme-t-elle le mensonge ? L'enfant intrigué ramasse le fruit. On lui a dit que la cabosse était un paradoxe de la nature : il faut briser sa coque et réchauffer son coeur pour qu'il soit plus doux au palais. Je verrai bien si c'était un mensonge ou bien la vérité se dit-il en emportant avec lui la cabosse.


----------



## lumai (1 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mensonge ou vérité ? Dis-moi cabosse qu'as-tu au coeur ? Si je t'ouvre, que vais-je trouver dans les sous-sols de ton âme ? Si je joue un requiem ou une aubade l'entendras-tu à travers ta coque si dure ? Ton coeur la cabosse est-il fertile derrière ton apparence de pierre bosselée ? Le mensonge rythme la vérité mais la vérité rythme-elle le mensonge ? L'enfant intrigué ramasse le fruit. On lui a dit que la cabosse était un paradoxe de la nature : il faut briser sa coque et réchauffer son coeur pour qu'il soit plus doux au palais. Je verrai bien si c'était un mensonge ou bien la vérité se dit-il en emportant avec lui la cabosse.


 Ca a du bon les délais quand même !!! :love:


----------



## Cillian (1 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde

      

Merci Macelene    

Merci TibomonG4


----------



## macmarco (1 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mensonge ou vérité ? Dis-moi cabosse qu'as-tu au coeur ? Si je t'ouvre, que vais-je trouver dans les sous-sols de ton âme ? Si je joue un requiem ou une aubade l'entendras-tu à travers ta coque si dure ? Ton coeur la cabosse est-il fertile derrière ton apparence de pierre bosselée ? Le mensonge rythme la vérité mais la vérité rythme-t-elle le mensonge ? L'enfant intrigué ramasse le fruit. On lui a dit que la cabosse était un paradoxe de la nature : il faut briser sa coque et réchauffer son coeur pour qu'il soit plus doux au palais. Je verrai bien si c'était un mensonge ou bien la vérité se dit-il en emportant avec lui la cabosse.



  
Bravo Tibo !
Superbe texte !
Vraiment, j'aime beaucoup !


----------



## Cillian (2 Septembre 2004)

Bien à un peu plus de 24h du verdict final nous avons, en course et par ordre de post :
- Lemmy   
- Aricosec   
- Gabi   
- Grug   
- Lumai   
- Macelene   
- TibomonG4   

[mode humour on] et à part 6 ou 7 textes qui me plaisent plus que les autres   je reste encore indécis    

De plus si :


> Bah! après tout ça ne mange pas de pain, aller zou *délai jusqu'au 3 Septembre dans la soirée accordé*


bin maintenant j'en ai sur la planche   [mode humour off]


----------



## macelene (2 Septembre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> bin maintenant j'en ai sur la planche




ça a du bon finalement...  

Bon courage


----------



## Nephou (3 Septembre 2004)

Désertion, fuite en dehors : "arrière ! ". Peur des mots à venir. Peur des *sous-sols* où aller les chercher. Peur d'affronter cet espace blanc qui n'est plus une page mais se tourne encore plus facilement. Peur de l'infâme douceur du clavier. Frayeur de ne plus l'avoir comme écran. Angoisse d'avoir à traîner sa *cabosse* faute de bosse à rouler. Peur des regards posés sur ma chair dénudée de sens.
Écrits posés au *rythme* battu pas mes tempes et ratures dictées par mes nausées. Dans la douleur je puise ma *fertilité*. Souriant de toutes mes larmes je cours d'*aubades* en requiems.

0012


----------



## poildep (3 Septembre 2004)

ben z'êtes pas près de me voir ramener ma pitoyable prose dans ce thread :rose:


----------



## macmarco (3 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben z'êtes pas près de me voir ramener ma pitoyable prose dans ce thread :rose:


 Moi je l'associe à des images... 




 Et là, je suis franchement à la bourre !!!


----------



## Cillian (3 Septembre 2004)

Merci Nephou


----------



## Cillian (3 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Moi je l'associe à des images...
> 
> Et là, je suis franchement à la bourre !!!



Si ça peut te remonter le moral le choix se fera très tard ce soir, voir même très très tôt Samedi matin


----------



## aricosec (3 Septembre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Si ça peut te remonter le moral le choix se fera très tard ce soir, voir même très très tôt Samedi matin


.
de toute façon ,tu peus encore attendre,personne ne se rappelle plus du suget,
ça m'etonnerai qu'on relise tout pour contester ton jugement.
.
Gasssp !..ah..ah ! ah !......je m'etouffe


----------



## Cillian (3 Septembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> de toute façon ,tu peus encore attendre,personne ne se rappelle plus du suget,
> ça m'etonnerai qu'on relise tout pour contester ton jugement.
> .
> Gasssp !..ah..ah ! ah !......je m'etouffe



Bin si moi je m'en rappelle c'était ... heu! ... c'était ...
Heu! ... c'était ... heu! non c'est pas çca, pas ça non plus,...
Mais heuuu! ... c'était ... c'etait ... 

Ha! bin non, je m'en rappelle plus non plus    

[mode blague on]Bah c'est pas grave je prendrai un dé à dix faces,j'attriburai un chiffre à chaque auteur. Je balancerai le dé et le chiffre qui sortira me donnera le pseudo du vainqueur [mode blague off]


----------



## macmarco (3 Septembre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Si ça peut te remonter le moral le choix se fera très tard ce soir, voir même très très tôt Samedi matin


  Je compte bien poster aujourd'hui !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2004)

Peut-on encore conter?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Peut-on encore conter?



Oui, tu peux macloba! 
Endouille que tu es, lèvent tes yeux et lis tout haut: Résultat très tard ce soir voir samedi matin  :rose:


----------



## Nephou (3 Septembre 2004)

on compte sur toi _si je peux me permettre_


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2004)

De bon matin j'entends l'aubade
Du coq qui est dans la panade

Ah les poules sortent du sous-sol
Il devra mettre un gros bémol

N'ayant plus de fertilité
Redoutant l'inutilité

Le voici mangeant la cabosse
Ordre de la Fée carabosse

On le voit à nouveau rythmer
Le cours des jours et puis chanter

A la gloire de poussins parfaits
Un véritable conte d'oeufs faits


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2004)

C'est une belle
Aubade en rythme que sont toutes ses histoires contées... 

Sa cabosse est trouée 
Les dernières idées lumineuses et lucides se sont échappées 

Sa plume est fatiguée
Elle n'a plus tant de fertilité, de son sang bleu elle s'est vidée

Ses jambes l'ont emmené
Rejoindre au sous-sol  son eau-de-vie et sa tendre dulcinée    

Pour sûr ensemble 
Ils voyageront jusqu'aux pays féeriques d'illusions enivrées


----------



## macmarco (4 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> C'est une belle
> Aubade en rythme que sont toutes ses histoires contées...
> 
> Sa cabosse est trouée
> ...


 Superbe !   
 Bravo macloba !  
 J'aime beaucoup ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Superbe !
> Bravo macloba !
> J'aime beaucoup ! :love:



Merci macmarco!


----------



## Luc G (4 Septembre 2004)

Histoire de pas vous laisser croire que je vous snobe   vite fait, sans gaz, je vous fais un petit mot (j'arrive pas encore à sortir des vacances, même pour le bar   c'est juste un gribouillis) :

Mariette et Barnabé jardinent sous le plancher
----------------------------------------------

La Mariette ayant chanté tout l'été
Se trouva fort enrouée à la Saint-Barnabé.

Comment chanter l'aubade au Barnabé
Qui Tous les jeudis à l'heure du thé
le sous-sol lui faisait si bien visiter
Sans même avoir besoin d'allumer.

Elle s'en alla crier famine
Chez l'Amélie sa voisine :
"Tu glandais quoi cet été"
"Je chantais, faut que ça plaise"
"Tu chantais, j'en suis fort aise
Et bien pour Barnabé, c'est raté"

Mais bonne pâte, l'Amélie
(un conte n'est pas une fable) :
"Allez, viens donc te mettre à table,
On va remettre à ta voix du poli"

Et de sortir du placard à balai-brosse
Pas trop fraîche assurément
Mais assez pour des gourmands
Toute fripée et cabossée une cabosse.

"Tu vas voir, le cacao
Va te redonner ton soprano"

Et depuis, la Mariette
Fait rythmer ses gambettes
Du lundi au samedi et le dimanche
Tout en bas au milieu des boutanches.

Barnabé, son aubade a apprécié.
on dit même dans le quartier,
Que la musique améliorerait
La fertilité, à ce qu'il paraît


----------



## Cillian (4 Septembre 2004)

Je sais que la gourmandise et un défaut, mais là je me régale  

Bravo et merci à Loustic, Macloba et Luc G.


----------



## macmarco (4 Septembre 2004)

Je vais poster dans la nuit... 

 Je suis en train de terminer...


----------



## Cillian (4 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je vais poster dans la nuit...
> 
> Je suis en train de terminer...



Le sujet sera clos et le(la) gagnant(e) sera désigné(e) ce matin entre 7h et 7h30

 :sleep:


----------



## aricosec (4 Septembre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Le sujet sera clos et le(la) gagnant(e) sera désigné(e) ce matin entre 7h et 7h30
> 
> :sleep:


.
enfin,j'espere que tu seras content de toi,tu  a pressurer MACG jusqu'a la moelle,
bravo a toi et a tous


----------



## macmarco (4 Septembre 2004)

Ouf ! 
 Voilà !


----------



## poildep (4 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ouf !
> Voilà !


je t'ai dis bravo ? Oui ? Bon ben je me répète.


----------



## Cillian (4 Septembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> enfin,j'espere que tu seras content de toi,tu  a pressurer MACG jusqu'a la moelle,
> bravo a toi et a tous



Oui mais c'étais afin de recoltér le nectar du fruit  
Effectivement ça valait le coup de patienter et je ne le regrette aucunement ce délai accordé  

Bravo Macmarco


----------



## Cillian (4 Septembre 2004)

Bien récapitulons :

Nous avons les participants :

- Lemmy  
- Aricosec  
- Gabi  
- Grug  
- Lumai  
- Macelene  
- TibomonG4  
- Nephou  
- Loustic
- Macloba 
- Luc G 
- Macmarco

Ho! ho ça y est je suis déjà en retard (7h32)

Après délibération du jury, voici les résultats :

- Médaille de bronze : Nephou
- Médaille de d'argent : Macelene
- Médaille de d'or et vainqueur : ARICOSEC

Comment ça les J.O. sont déjà finis ?  

1er Prix "spécial du jury" (médaille en chocolat) attribué à Gabi pour ses octuplés, autant d'un coup,je comprends que tu ai pris plus de plaisir à les faire   
2ème Prix "spécial du jury" attribue à Macmarco pour sa déesse de la fertilité que l'on laisserai aisément fondre dans sa bou...  ...  heu! ses bras, je veux dire ses bras (charte oblige, mais je n'en pense pas moins).

Et encore un grand *MERCI* à tous


----------



## lumai (4 Septembre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Après délibération du jury, voici les résultats :
> 
> - Médaille de bronze : Nephou
> - Médaille de d'argent : Macelene
> ...


 Très bon choix Cillian !!! 

 Félicitation à tous... 
_ comme quoi les délais c'est quand même vachement bien !_

Alors l'Arico ? Qu'est-ce que tu vas nous concocter, dis ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2004)

Bravo l'Arico !   




ps: MacMarco


----------



## macmarco (4 Septembre 2004)

Merci Cillian ! 
 Bravo Arico !


----------



## macmarco (4 Septembre 2004)

Merci poildep, merci Tibo !


----------



## macelene (4 Septembre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bien récapitulons :
> 
> Après délibération du jury, voici les résultats :
> 
> ...



À toi Merci Cillian, ça a du bon les rallonges... 12 participants, me demande si tu n'as pas la palme 
 

Merci pour cette médaille d'argent  :rose: 

* Bravissimo   Aricosec :love: *

MAcmarco le dernier  et quand on y pense   , ça n'a pas du être fastoche avec le ramdam en fond d'écran


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2004)

Félicitations Aricosec!  
:love:
Félicitations à tout le monde!  
:love:
Superbe photo et joli texte Macmarco!  
 :love:


----------



## aricosec (4 Septembre 2004)

je vous remercie de l'honneur qui ......m'echu ?....m'echois ?...me chut ?.. 
................qui m'est accordé 
.
je soupçonne quand même le jury d'avoir eut le flemme de tout relire   
mais c'est vrai que j'étais le meilleur  :rose:  
je vous concocte un nouveau théme


----------



## aricosec (5 Septembre 2004)

théme
faire un compliment aux mariés ,au cours des noces de gens qui nous ont invités.
,mais pas parent,pourquoi ?
des fois qu'il y aurait un heritage a la clé 
.
mot
.
carambouille
fletrissure
patate
gourdin
caramel
.
délai ..huit jours...ou...selon.........mon humeur


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> théme
> faire un compliment aux mariés ,au cours des noces de gens qui nous ont invités.
> ,mais pas parent,pourquoi ?
> des fois qu'il y aurait un heritage a la clé
> ...



A mon avis le thème aurait peut-être plus de succès si une date était déterminée,pensez-vous pas Aricosec? 
Parce que là,c'est un peu flou selon humeur. :rose: Ca peut être quand les poules auront des dents


----------



## aricosec (6 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis le thème aurait peut-être plus de succès si une date était déterminée,pensez-vous pas Aricosec?
> Parce que là,c'est un peu flou selon humeur. :rose: Ca peut être quand les poules auront des dents


.
mais non,mais non MACCLOBA,depuis que ce thread existe,un certain BEBERT
demande constamment des délais,pour le contrer,j'ai pensé que cette épée de damoclés
au dessus de son cou(quelquefois coucou ce petit ganaillou  )lui foutrai les jetons de passer son tour.
mais si tu veus que je prenne un ton militaire,pour toi ça sera HUIT JOURS  
ah,c'est la schlague qu'il te faut ,
.
masochiste va !


----------



## macmarco (6 Septembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> mais non,mais non MACCLOBA,depuis que ce thread existe,un certain BEBERT
> demande constamment des délais,pour le contrer,j'ai pensé que cette épée de damoclés
> au dessus de son cou(quelquefois coucou ce petit ganaillou  )lui foutrai les jetons de passer son tour.
> ...


 M'enfin, Arico, ça va pas de bousculer les nouveaux comme ça ??!!!


----------



## aricosec (6 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin, Arico, ça va pas de bousculer les nouveaux comme ça ??!!!


.
ho ! "_EXCUSEZ MOI", mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour :affraid: _
_*le vilain na* !  _


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

Belle fleur d'amour et d'eau fraîche pour pousser devra éviter le vent de la carambouille et son odeur immonde. Gare à la carambouille car sous ses coups de gourdin lourdement ferré, tes pétales légers prendront l'allure d'une vieille patate couverte de flétrissures. Derechef elle virera couleur caramel et la pourriture sentira. Belle fleur d'amour et d'eau fraîche sois belle et tais-toi, plie mais ne rompts pas et tout le bonheur tu conserveras.


----------



## lumai (6 Septembre 2004)

Voilà qui commence bien !!!


----------



## macmarco (6 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Belle fleur d'amour et d'eau fraîche pour pousser devra éviter le vent de la carambouille et son odeur immonde. Gare à la carambouille car sous ses coups de gourdin lourdement ferré, tes pétales légers prendront l'allure d'une vieille patate couverte de flétrissures. Derechef elle virera couleur caramel et la pourriture sentira. Belle fleur d'amour et d'eau fraîche sois belle et tais-toi, plie mais ne rompts pas et tout le bonheur tu conserveras.


  Bravo Tibo !   
  C'est très beau !  
  :love:


----------



## aricosec (6 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4" Belle fleur d'amour et d'eau fraîche pour pousser devra éviter le vent de la carambouille et son odeur immonde. Gare à la carambouille car sous ses coups de gourdin lourdement ferré a dit:
			
		

> .


.
ce vétéran MACG,est un exemple pour la jeunesse,sans discuter il nous fourni une vision *D'UNE beauté sensorielle de ce théme* ,MACLOBA ferait bien d'y puiser des vertus premieres de respect,envers l'age certain du pauvre narico ,vieillard  
mais sympa tout de même ::love:   
.
merci encore au grand guide supreme de ce théme TIBO !
.
( rectification faite a cause d'un ultimatum imfame sur l'arico)


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2004)

Braco Arivosec !
Pourtant il était tout mouillu d'avoir pleuru d'émotion !
Le soleil fait bien les choses.
S'il se maintient (le soleil) je ferai un petit effort pour participer.


----------



## aricosec (6 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Braco Arivosec !
> Pourtant il était tout mouillu d'avoir pleuru d'émotion !
> Le soleil fait bien les choses.
> S'il se maintient (le soleil) je ferai un petit effort pour participer.


.
a te lire,je te vois bien alangui sur un transat,la main sur un godet,et l'autre......l'autre......
bon d'accord ,ou tu veus  ,blonde ou brune  
avec un pebroque,tu peus quand meme taper sur ton portable,m'enfin,...tu ne tiens pas ton verre tout le temps
arfff !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Belle fleur d'amour et d'eau fraîche pour pousser devra éviter le vent de la carambouille et son odeur immonde. Gare à la carambouille car sous ses coups de gourdin lourdement ferré, tes pétales légers prendront l'allure d'une vieille patate couverte de flétrissures. Derechef elle virera couleur caramel et la pourriture sentira. Belle fleur d'amour et d'eau fraîche sois belle et tais-toi, plie mais ne rompts pas et tout le bonheur tu conserveras.


 Même plus, je dis que c'est magistralement superbe! :love:  :love: 
   Félicitations Tibo je te déclare nominé(e)


----------



## macmarco (6 Septembre 2004)

Arico ! MP ! 

 Merci M'sieur !


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2004)

avec un peu, vachement de retard, felicitations l'Aricco, macelene et nephou. :love: 
et encore bravo cillian pour cette belle session.


----------



## aricosec (9 Septembre 2004)

*comme je ne suis pas candidat,je fais ce que je veus  *
*.*
j'voulais vous faire du CARAMEL
quand même pas du sirop d'orgeat
de jolis vers,doux comme le miel
mais hélas ils seront bien plats

j'ai sur mes joues des FLETRISSURES
a force de chercher des rimes
j'ai beau touiller la confiture
je n'ai que des brulures en prime

dans ma tête a coup de GOURDIN
resonne encore lionel hampton 
je l'ai quitté petit matin
juste avant que messe ne sonne

la boite de jazz en bas d'chez moi
tenu par un ricain dans l'vent
a un orchestre qui fait ma joie
et un saxo un peu dement

a force de moultes CARAMBOUILLES
avec les poulets du quartier
maint'nant l' patron s'en bas les c......
de ceux qui vont lui reclamer

j'ai dans un verre une mixture
censée vous remonter les sangs
ça fait du mal une biture
les matins finis au p'tit blanc

et je me dis la tete dans l'sac
l'arico tu n'a plus vingt ans
tu va passer pour une PATATE
alors arrete maintenant
.
mais de ça il n'est pas question
je veus boire du claude luter
me rassasier de l'ellhington
et me saouler avec rheinard
.
demain encore je descendrai
a cette porte je frapperai
et c'est en buvant du p'tit lait
qu'a une table je m'assoierai
.
_"je descend dans la boite de jazz....."_


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Septembre 2004)

Merci à tous   et bravo à l'Arico  parfois un peu parti, un peu na*z*e ©


----------



## aricosec (10 Septembre 2004)

rappel des 5 jours,le théme ne plait pas,je change   


			
				aricosec a dit:
			
		

> théme ...LIBRE !!!!!!!!.
> 
> 
> mot
> ...


----------



## macmarco (10 Septembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> rappel des 5 jours,le théme ne plait pas,je change


 Si, si, Arico ! 
 J'ai quelques idées, mais faut que je trouve l'attaque !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Septembre 2004)

Ben oui, mais non !  :mouais: Je dois recommencer ? :mouais:    :mouais:


----------



## aricosec (11 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> j'voudrais bien,mais j'peus point ! :mouais:


de même qu'il ya le boulage,il y a le déboulage  


			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien fait,mais il faut que je recommence :mouais:


meme punition,même sanction,deboulage a zero,et scalp pour finir


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> de même qu'il ya le boulage,il y a le déboulage


 Dis-donc, on n'est que le 11, c'est jusqu'au 15, non ?


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

Jean-Claude et Sophie, chers amis et désormais amants, c'est avec plaisir et réelle émotion que je vous ai vu sortir main dans la main de l'église de la carambouille où vous avez consacré votre union. J'ai revu aussi avec plaisir tes parents, Jean-Claude, dont la flétrissure de vieille patate me les a fait reconnaitre du premier coup d'½il. Vous allez bientôt pouvoir récupérer leur maison, j'imagine. Car avec leur teint de caramel, la délivrance ne devrait plus tarder. À ce propos, j'ai dans le coffre de ma voiture un gourdin que je peux mettre à ton service pour accélérer leur inéluctable destin, comme ça, vous n'aurez pas à passer votre nuit de noce à l'hôtel. Si la chambre d'amis est faite, pense à moi.
(mange ce papier dès que tu l'a lu et tousse trois fois si c'est OK - ton pote guytan)


----------



## aricosec (12 Septembre 2004)

hourra !
.
bravo,voila un concurrent qui ne se laisse pas demonter par les sautes d'humeur de votre serviteur. 
completement dans le bain ce reportage,super GUYTAN  
.
vu ce texte chiadé,je vais revoir les sentiments cordiaux que j'avais envers ce citoyen :affraid:
en effet,je ne voudrais pas qu'il me debite ces phrases lors de mon futur mariage 
.


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2004)

Compliment en forme de conseils
Jamais n'en suivez de pareils
Avec les mots choisis dans l'ordre
Mariés ne vous laissez pas mordre
 
A vous les mariés aux bonnes bouilles
Spécialistes des _carambouilles_ 

Toujours pratiquez l'imposture
Ne craignez pas la _flétrissure_ 

La belle-famille se carapate
N'ayez pas gros sur la _patate_ 

Devenez de vrais aigrefins
Mais attention aux coups d' _gourdin_ 

Savourez donc la lune de miel
Plus douce que le mou _caramel_


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

Comment qu'y m'tue, le loustic !


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Comment qu'y m'tue, le loustic !


Mais non, Mais non ! PomPomPomPom Pom !


----------



## guytantakul (12 Septembre 2004)

Mais non !!??  
OK, j'suis qu'une pomme, voire la reine (des pom-pom-pom)


----------



## aricosec (13 Septembre 2004)

ce qui me plait dans ce jeu,c'est que j'ai beau demander la lune,presenter un théme de merde    ,des mots de chiotte   
personne n'est pris au depourvu,le cerveau bouilonne chez eux,en l'occurence TIBOMUS le forgeron,le druide GUYTANIX et le jouer de lutte,LOUSTICUS le luttineur  
.
je me regale le drifougneur


----------



## Luc G (14 Septembre 2004)

Alors vite fait, une tranche de vie du Arico jeune qui était un drôle de coco et avait un pote qui s'appelait Paulo (y a prescription depuis 1923, je demande donc aux modérateurs de tolérer ces écarts à la morale dans la perspective de l'éducation des masses bar-ioleuses à défaut d'être laborieuses : c'est pas du Zola mais ça eut pu  ).

Se moquer, c'est pas bien, ça peut même faire mal.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quand Paulo, le roi des coeurs d'artichaut
Tombe en pamoison devant une Margot,
C'est panique à bord chez les argousins
C'est ripaille à bord chez les aigrefins :

"Nous les magiciens de la carambouille,
Les maroquiniers du sac d'embrouilles,
On va se vautrer dans la boustifaille,
S'oindre le gosier et chasser la caille

Ce pauvre Paulo, le voilà serré
La Margot lui a mis les bracelets 
Ils vont rigoler là-bas au Palais
Au commissariat et à la Santé.

Ah Paulo, Paulo, quelle flétrissure
Faut pas laisser marrer ces raclures
On va tous en coeur dès potron-minet
Rentrer dans le lard à ces demeurés

Au vestiaire, on a tous notre gourdin
On va les coiffer, tous ces gourgandins.
Leur mettre fissa la tête au carré
En leur expliquant : "fallait pas s'marrer".

Dans le bec, leur coller des caramels
À les dégoûter à jamais du miel
T'en fais pas Paulo, on a la patate
Je plains le premier qui s'dilate la rate."

Depuis, dans ce si gentil patelin,
Les képis ne font pas trop les malins
Même si Paulo, pour plaire à Margot qu'il bade
Tous les midis secoue son panier à salade,
Juste quand les galonnés sous son balcon passent.
Faut parfois savoir avoir la vue basse.


----------



## Grug (14 Septembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> théme
> faire un compliment aux mariés ,au cours des noces de gens qui nous ont invités.
> ,mais pas parent,pourquoi ?
> des fois qu'il y aurait un heritage a la clé
> ...



-----

Attendre le silence,
déplier le papier, et bien articuler :

C'est un aveu peu ordinaire
que pour des noces je dois vous faire
de *carambouilles*, point, que nenni
juste le *gourdin* pour ta gourdasse

depuis cette nuit avec ta belle,
où en faisant du *caramel*
j'ai du combler, non sans plaisir
les *flétrissures* de vos désirs

et toi *patate* qui fut si douce
de ce  passé rien ne regrettes
car de nos ébats, dans ta couche 
d'un héritier vous êtes comblé.


Refermer le papier 
sortir tranquillement, (surtout ne pas courir)
envoyer la semaine suivante son avocat régler les détails.


--------

ps : l'arrico c'est vraiment un sujet à la con !


----------



## aricosec (14 Septembre 2004)

ça n'a pas echapper a GRUG ,que ce théme était génial

les esprits ont surchauffés, ,ce qui a produit la poesie de LUCG,jamais pris au depourvu
et dont la diatribe est digne de peter cheney,matinée de frederic dard  
quand au reportage de GRUG,c'est du flambant neuf  
 
.
verdict demain,pressont les retardataires


----------



## aricosec (15 Septembre 2004)

5 participants,pour l'instant,je demande a tous de HUER !  MACLOBA,
qui non content de critiquer ouvertement le pauvre narico,de donner son avis sur
les participants,se permet de faire le mort  
.
ça ne s'est jamais fait ici  ,serait ce un modo deguisé  ,un erudit en mal de tête de turc:mouais: 
ou tout simplement un gros flemmard, si vous avez des renseignents sur ce quidam,balancer le sans remords, 
 
.
encore quelques heures,disons vers 18 h


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2004)

Bon, ben, je vais être obligé de demander un délai, M'sieur Rico ! 
 Au moins jusqu'à demain soir.... J'ai quelque chose sur le feu !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> 5 participants,pour l'instant,je demande a tous de HUER !  MACLOBA,
> qui non content de critiquer ouvertement le pauvre narico,de donner son avis sur
> les participants,se permet de faire le mort
> .
> ...



18H = d'un jour de cette semaine :love:  Md® !!!!  
.
Allez cool l'haricot :rose: :love:  
.
.
.
.
.

Bien, à la demande empressée du pauvre Aricosec cloué au lit dû à une indigestion d'invitation aux noces de sa belle et d'l'étalon.
.
Le gros quidam flemmard,vous transmet une "bafouillette" farfelue:   ​
A toi l'heureux époux de la belle, belle qui hanta mes nuits sans flétrissures, :love:
ne craint pas ses salades de patates à la sauce caramel, :sick:
sinon gare à ses coups de gourdin :casse:

A toi l'heureuse épouse de ce bel étalon, étalon qui fricota les belles de jour 
ne craint pas ses pirouettes d'embrouilles, :sleep:
sinon gare à ses carambouilles  :rateau:

Signé: 
votre dévouée cacahuète 
:king:​


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> 18H = d'un jour de cette semaine :love:  Md® !!!!
> .
> Allez cool l'haricot :rose: :love:



Si tu dis à l'Arico qu'il coule, il va se figer de colère.   
Pour les délais, le mieux c'est d'acheter la bible de la chose :

"Le délai en 24 leçons" par Bebert aux éditions "Dumomand Kessassevang"

Malheureusement, il n'es pas encore tout à fait paru, l'imprimeur a demandé un délai 

PS. En plus, à 18h, l'Arico vient d'attaquer son apéro, ça peut se terminer cette semaine ou l'autre


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Bien, à la demande empressée du pauvre Aricosec cloué au lit dû à une indigestion d'invitation aux noces de sa belle et d'l'étalon.
> .
> Le gros quidam flemmard,vous transmet une "bafouillette" farfelue:   ​
> A toi l'heureux époux de la belle, belle qui hanta mes nuits sans flétrissures, :love:
> ...



arrfff ©      




_l'arico va se retourner dans sa tombe_  _euh... dans son lit!_


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> 18H = d'un jour de cette semaine :love:  Md® !!!!
> .
> Allez cool l'haricot :rose: :love:
> .
> ...


  Hé, hé, hé, hé, hé !!!   

   Super macloba !   
   Bravo ! 

   Bon, j'y retourne !..


----------



## aricosec (16 Septembre 2004)

allez y donc,gaussez vous du jury,demander des délais,......... 
que je m'empresse d'ailleurs d'accorder :love: 
.
le webcam de LUCG m'a surpris avec une MÔET bien frappé a la main 
vu le volume de travail que j'abat,je ne peus que me plier a cette demande :hein: :mouais:   
.
allez a demain.........:sleep: 
va cuver l'arico


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> allez y donc,gaussez vous du jury,demander des délais,.........
> que je m'empresse d'ailleurs d'accorder :love:
> .
> le webcam de LUCG m'a surpris avec une MÔET bien frappé a la main
> ...


 Bonne nuit Arico, je ne vais pas tarder à poster mon texte, j'écris les dernières lignes....


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2004)

Ouf !


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> A toi l'heureux époux...  A toi l'heureuse épouse...


Compliment pour le compliment ! C'est un vrai compliment adressé aux époux comme le voulait L'Aricosec.


----------



## aricosec (16 Septembre 2004)

sans vouloir minimiser le talent indéniable de tous,leur poesie vibrante ,a vous donner le gourdin,.....(.merde ! encore le champ !...)
la promise cuitée(merde ! encore le champ...) de macmarco avec cette déesse ,m'incline a le declarer Vainqueur  
.
et puis la qualité de ses images ,lui valent quelques points de + 
.
HIC ! HIC ! merde ...HIP ! HIP HIP ! HOURRA  
.
BRAVO MACMARCO
.
_elle s'appelait hélene,elle n'avait que vingt ans_
_une jolie peau d'ébene,a vous tordre les sangs_
_j'y est perdu mon ame,et suis seul maintenant_
_car elle était le diable,et je fus son amant _
.


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

:hourra:

Bravo macmarco !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

Félicitations macmarco!  
:love:

Excellent choix aricosaouL! :rose:
:love:

Merci pour vos compliments! 
:love:


----------



## guytantakul (16 Septembre 2004)

Bravo marco ! Bien joué


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2004)

Félicitations


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2004)

Merci Arico, merci à toutes et tous ! 

 Bon, eh bien, je n'ai plus qu'à réfléchir à un nouveau thème.
 Je vais essayer de le donner d'ici ce soir...


----------



## lumai (16 Septembre 2004)

Félicitation Marc0 !!!


Contente de te voir en maître de séance !


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2004)

Merci lumai !   :love:


----------



## macelene (16 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci Arico, merci à toutes et tous !
> 
> Bon, eh bien, je n'ai plus qu'à réfléchir à un nouveau thème.
> Je vais essayer de le donner d'ici ce soir...




Il le vaut bien... :love: 
Il ne rend jamais copie blanche...    
Lui... 
 :rose:   

antant pour moi, mais cervelle en panne ces derniers temps...

# plus vous Toutes et Tous  :love:


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2004)

Merci Macelene !   :love:


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2004)

Tiens, Arico, juste pour toi, en hommage à ta verve !


----------



## aricosec (16 Septembre 2004)

*argg !! glupsss* !
.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2004)

Mais si tu l'assassines aussi souvent, la belle devant les yeux trop souvent...il ne va pas résister notre Arico


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2004)

Bon, voici le nouveau thème : La chasse au trésor.
 Délais dans un premier temps : samedi 25/09/2004 vers 16h.

 Les mots à utiliser :

 - Aquarium
 - Mouton à cinq pattes
 - Sirène
 - Tordue
 - Album


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voici le nouveau thème : La chasse au trésor.
> Délais dans un premier temps : samedi 25/09/2004 vers 16h.
> 
> Les mots à utiliser :
> ...



pas mal   

vais essayer de te pondre quelque chose


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voici le nouveau thème : La chasse au trésor.
> Délais dans un premier temps : samedi 25/09/2004 vers 16h.
> 
> Les mots à utiliser :
> ...



ça, c'est un sujet pour bebert ! sur ce coup, il ne pourra pas tergiverser et persister dans ses manoeuvres dilatoires, sinon je cafte à Sylvain Augier.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2004)

Un berger décida un jour de venir promener son mouton à la foire du trône. Lors de sa visite à la galerie des glaces, il s'amusa bien des cris des autres visiteurs étonnés et inquiets de voir leur reflet ainsi déformé. 
À la sortie de l'attraction, un passant qui passait en passant lui dit que son mouton avait cinq pattes. Il regarda son compagnon mais ne vit rien. Le passant insista et derechef, terrifié par cette idée, le berger écouta ses conseils. Il décida de plonger le mouton dans l'aquarium le plus proche, histoire de lui remettre les idées en place. Le passant lui avait dit qu'à force de voir son reflet déformé dans la glace, l'animal avait du perdre la tête. Le berger se dit qu'il allait bien arriver à nager, que l'eau froide le réveillerait, lui remettrait la tête à l'endroit et les pattes en bon ordre. Sous l'oeil étonné du berger, le mouton se transforma en sirène. 
Le passant très intéressé lui demanda alors: "Qu'avez-vous donc dans le dos ?" Le berger lui répondit qu'il n'avait rien. Le passant lui dit alors : "Vous avez un bras en plus". Cherchant dans son dos le berger semblait sentir au niveau de sa colonne quelque chose d'étrange. Perturbé, il se dit qu'il allait lui aussi se rafraîchir les idées, et que ceci passerait avec un bon bain. Il décida de plonger pour rejoindre son mouton et se transfoma en poisson clown. 
Le passant leur cria alors : "Vous voilà heureux comme des poissons dans l'eau tous les deux, vous avez trouvé un trésor : le monde du silence. Ça vous apprendra à écouter les histoires tordues...Et il éclata d'un rire tonitruant au son d'un album de Brigitte Fontaine. Mesdames, Messieurs ! Venez découvrir une attraction extraordinaire, la galerie des glaces ! Vous en ressortirez transformés si vous savez écouter !".


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voici le nouveau thème : La chasse au trésor.
> - Aquarium
> - Mouton à cinq pattes
> - Sirène
> ...


Bonjour.
Bravo MacMarco.  
C'est l'ouverture, attention à nos fesses !


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un berger décida un jour de venir promener son mouton à la foire du trône. Lors de sa visite à la galerie des glaces, il s'amusa bien des cris des autres visiteurs étonnés et inquiets de voir leur reflet ainsi déformé.
> À la sortie de l'attraction, un passant qui passait en passant lui dit que son mouton avait cinq pattes. Il regarda son compagnon mais ne vit rien. Le passant insista et derechef, terrifié par cette idée, le berger écouta ses conseils. Il décida de plonger le mouton dans l'aquarium le plus proche, histoire de lui remettre les idées en place. Le passant lui avait dit qu'à force de voir son reflet déformé dans la glace, l'animal avait du perdre la tête. Le berger se dit qu'il allait bien arriver à nager, que l'eau froide le réveillerait, lui remettrait la tête à l'endroit et les pattes en bon ordre. Sous l'oeil étonné du berger, le mouton se transforma en sirène.
> Le passant très intéressé lui demanda alors: "Qu'avez-vous donc dans le dos ?" Le berger lui répondit qu'il n'avait rien. Le passant lui dit alors : "Vous avez un bras en plus". Cherchant dans son dos le berger semblait sentir au niveau de sa colonne quelque chose d'étrange. Perturbé, il se dit qu'il allait lui aussi se rafraîchir les idées, et que ceci passerait avec un bon bain. Il décida de plonger pour rejoindre son mouton et se transfoma en poisson clown.
> Le passant leur cria alors : "Vous voilà heureux comme des poissons dans l'eau tous les deux, vous avez trouvé un trésor : le monde du silence. Ça vous apprendra à écouter les histoires tordues...Et il éclata d'un rire tonitruant au son d'un album de Brigitte Fontaine. Mesdames, Messieurs ! Venez découvrir une attraction extraordinaire, la galerie des glaces ! Vous en ressortirez transformés si vous savez écouter !".


 Merci Tibo !


----------



## mado (17 Septembre 2004)

Enfin elle se décida à franchir la porte. Qu'avait-elle à perdre? Depuis des mois maintenant, qu'elle passait devant cette vitrine, elle avait fini par faire tomber une à une ses inhibitions. Sa solitude urbaine lui pesait trop.
Bien sûr, elle ne se laisserait pas bercer d'illusions, n'espérait pas l'oiseau rare, mais...
Elle n'était d'ailleurs pas, elle même, ce qu'on aurait pu appeler une sirène. Elle sourit à cette évocation : l'agence portait le nom étrange d'Aquarium...
Après avoir rempli un formulaire ma foi assez classique, on lui présenta un premier album. Puis un second. Un troisième.
Trop sérieux, trop propres sur eux, trop vieux.
Non. Elle voulait s'évader de cette vie morne et sans surprise. Il fallait qu'elle puisse réveler ce que personne n'avait jamais réussi à déceler derrière son apparence trop sage. Et vaincre enfin les souvenirs douloureux qu'elle devait à sa mère. Non. Elle ne serait plus ce vilain petit canard, ce mouton à 5 pattes, ni cette hydre à 9 têtes.
Elle avait droit à sa part d'émotions, de sensations, de vie tout simplement.
Alors qu'elle reprenait ses recherches, Il entra. Mal habillé, mal dans sa peau, c'était visible, la bouche tordue, mais un regard qui rencontra immédiatement tous ses fantasmes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2004)

Merci MacMarco  

Bravo Madonna mais fait attention Roberto rôde et il a pris soin de supprimer son nouveau smiley ... :mouais:    -------------->


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Enfin elle se décida à franchir la porte. Qu'avait-elle à perdre? Depuis des mois maintenant, qu'elle passait devant cette vitrine, elle avait fini par faire tomber une à une ses inhibitions. Sa solitude urbaine lui pesait trop.
> Bien sûr, elle ne se laisserait pas bercer d'illusions, n'espérait pas l'oiseau rare, mais...
> Elle n'était d'ailleurs pas, elle même, ce qu'on aurait pu appeler une sirène. Elle sourit à cette évocation : l'agence portait le nom étrange d'Aquarium...
> Après avoir rempli un formulaire ma foi assez classique, on lui présenta un premier album. Puis un second. Un troisième.
> ...


 Merci beaucoup madonna !   :love:

_Et encore une invitation que je ne regrette pas ! _ :love:


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Madonna et fait attention Roberto rôde et il a pris soin de supprimer son nouveau smiley ... :mouais:    -------------->


  Il a beau le supprimer, tout le monde le lui remet !   
  Il aura du mal à y échapper !!!


----------



## mado (17 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> _Et encore une invitation que je ne regrette pas ! _:love:


merci pour l'invitation et les encouragements 
mon boulot risque de s'en ressentir un peu, mais c'est exaltant de jouer à l'appenti écrivain


----------



## mado (17 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un berger décida un jour de venir promener son mouton à la foire du trône...


 "ah que la vie est belle", comme dit Brigitte Fontaine. c'est un plaisir de vous lire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *E' va pas s' taire !!*


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Enfin elle se décida à franchir la porte. Qu'avait-elle à perdre? Depuis des mois maintenant, qu'elle passait devant cette vitrine, elle avait fini par faire tomber une à une ses inhibitions. Sa solitude urbaine lui pesait trop.
> Bien sûr, elle ne se laisserait pas bercer d'illusions, n'espérait pas l'oiseau rare, mais...
> Elle n'était d'ailleurs pas, elle même, ce qu'on aurait pu appeler une sirène. Elle sourit à cette évocation : l'agence portait le nom étrange d'Aquarium...
> Après avoir rempli un formulaire ma foi assez classique, on lui présenta un premier album. Puis un second. Un troisième.
> ...



  Belle Entrée dans ce beau fil MAdonna


----------



## mado (17 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Belle Entrée dans ce beau fil MAdonna


merci. 
mais c'est macmarco. et ses mots.


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> merci.
> mais c'est macmarco. et ses mots.




  Ce sacré * Macmarco *  un vrai tombeur ...


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ce sacré * Macmarco *  un vrai tombeur ...


 Oh ! La réputation qu'elle me fait pas, elle-------------------> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis convaincant, c'est tout !


----------



## mado (17 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! La réputation qu'elle me fait pas, elle------------------->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 quand je parlais des "mots", je pensais à ceux du thème...  
mais ça n'enlève rien à ton pouvoir de conviction! quant à celui de séduction, je demande un peu de temps pour me prononcer


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> un vrai tombeur ...



(mode baygon vert on) À force je finis par penser que MacG est un gigantesque piège à mouches ! (mode baygon vert off)


----------



## mado (17 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pchiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est bien beau tout ça, mais et le texte?   
on l'attend toujours Roberto. alors au boulot.


----------



## lumai (17 Septembre 2004)

Faut dire aussi que le début de cette session a de quoi intimider... :rose: 
ça commence fort   

Bon va vraiment falloir que je m'y mettes là...


----------



## Stargazer (17 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire aussi que le début de cette session a de quoi intimider... :rose:
> ça commence fort



C'est exactement ce que je me disais ... Je vais devoir travailler dur pour tenter d'être au niveau de ces si jolies choses. Mais la route risque d'être longue   :rose: 

PS : Madonna c'était très beau


----------



## mado (17 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...dominatrices à frange brune




tiens je ne m'étais jamais vue comme ça :rose: 
mais pourquoi pas après tout!  
je suis en train de refaire à neuf l'intérieur.


----------



## Kak (18 Septembre 2004)

Chasse au trésor

C'est un monde à part 
Aquarium, vase clos 
Revenir trop tard
Serait assez sot

Ne pas céder au chant des sirènes
Ne pas flâner auprès des murènes
Ne pas s'arrêter pour regarder
La faune locale faire son marché

Tu es de passage
Dans ton coin reste sage
Dans cet autre paysage
Scrutent les regards sans ages

Le mouton à cinq pattes
Princesse tordue de bois
Appâts d'une chasse
Où le trésor c'est toi

Qu'est tu venu chercher
Dans ce quartier
Albums des absurdités
Loges des déshérités

Ne va pas croire
Y venir chercher des images
Ne fera pas ta gloire

Ne cherche pas à devenir
Le butin
De la chasse au trésor


----------



## Kak (18 Septembre 2004)

Oh là là, c'est glauque ce que je raconte :mouais:

 

tant pis


----------



## aricosec (18 Septembre 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> Oh là là, c'est glauque ce que je raconte :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> tant pis


la poésie des mots étant le but principal,meme si tu les voit glauques,tes chances sont certaines
bravo


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> Oh là là, c'est glauque ce que je raconte :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> tant pis


 1- c'est pas si glauque que ça
2- t'as raison : tant pis ! :love:


----------



## guytantakul (18 Septembre 2004)

La chasse au Trésor.

Il était vieux, même presque mort
et s'appelait Marius Trésor
après bien des années de chom'
Il se dit : j'vais faire un album
J'ai une véritab' voix de sirène,
qui contrebalance mon haleine
(mes dents gâtées par trop de rhum
ressemblent aux cailloux d'aquarium)
Mais mon idée était tordue
et tout l'monde rigole à ma vue
Où que je sois, les gens me chassent
Je ne peux plus rester en place.
Je suis un mouton à cinq pattes
J'aurais mieux fait d'être cul-de-jatte !
J'aurais été plus à l'école
et j'aurais pas fait de football !


Plus de renseignement sur ce destin funeste :
http://www.bide-et-musique.com/song/493.html


----------



## guytantakul (18 Septembre 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> Oh là là, c'est glauque ce que je raconte :mouais:
> 
> tant pis



C'est très joli, au contraire ! (moi, c'est très con, en général, ce que je raconte )


----------



## Kak (18 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ...J'ai une véritab' voix de sirène,
> qui contrebalance mon haleine


De'diou !! ..


----------



## aricosec (18 Septembre 2004)

thème : La chasse au trésor.
Les mots à utiliser :- Aquarium- Mouton à cinq pattes-Sirène-Tordue-Album
.
en deroulant l'ALBUM de mes souvenirs,nombreux vous l'imaginez,je me souviens
d'un petit garçon,emerveillé par la nature,tonton jacques,nous promenait souvent
dans les prés,cherchant coulemelles et rosés des prés,c'est que tata etait championne
des omelettes,sa maladresse etait bien connu,et meme les poules tremblaient
quand elle franchissait leur enclos.mais quand elle arrivait avec le panier
jusqu'a la cuisine,les oeufs etait sauvés.
elle cherchait souvent le soir,courbé sur la prairie,des tréfles a quatre feuilles,
maniere de conjurer le mauvais sort,mais hélas trouver ce tresor dans cette campagne
c'était comme chercher un MOUTON A CINQ PATTES,le seul qui avait été trouvé
par une jeune demoiselle,ne lui avait rien apporter,aucune fortune,et plutot des tracas,
en effet,elle pesait maintenant prés de deux cent livres,et n'attirait pas de pretendant.
celle ci s'était resolu a prendre son mal en patiente,quelquefois elle allait a la mer,et
la ,flottant sur quelques vague,elle se prenait pour une siréne,un jour pourtant un bateau
de pecheurs japonais,(si ! si !) faillit là harponner,la prenant pour une baleine.
ce fut sa seule romance d'amour,un petit japonais,amoureux des sumos,voulut la coatcher
pour un combat,disant que ça pourrait faire ecole,un sumotori contre adéle piedhaut.
ce ouistiti était un peu TORDUE,un combat mixte,il se serait fait etriper dans son pays,
c'est pour cette raison qu'il voulait tenter le coup a cul,(village bien connu).
cela ne se fit pas,son capitaine l'ayant rappeler au trot,il lacha la doudoune et repris le
large.
adéle piedhaut née a cul,retourna chez elle,degoutée de la vie,ne voulant plus voir la mer,
sa seule entorse a sa decision,fut un petit AQUARIUM sur son buffet,deux connards 
de poissons rouges au fond,et a la surface un ridicule bateau ,censée lui rappeler
son amour disparu.elle poussait même la comedie en s'habillant le dimanche en gheisa.
on disait même que quelques vieux sapajous du village,avait pris l'habitude de venir
y boire le thé.les coups de saké pris ensuite les menaient a la faute,adele y passait.
en s'en allant ils laissaient quelques biftons a la truie,tout le monde etait heureux.
oui je me souviens de ces omelettes chez tonton jacques.
,malgré que j'aime mieux les girolles


----------



## macmarco (18 Septembre 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> Chasse au trésor
> 
> C'est un monde à part
> Aquarium, vase clos
> ...


 Merci kak ! 
 Content de ton retour parmi nous !


----------



## macmarco (18 Septembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> thème : La chasse au trésor.
> Les mots à utiliser :- Aquarium- Mouton à cinq pattes-Sirène-Tordue-Album
> .
> en deroulant l'ALBUM de mes souvenirs,nombreux vous l'imaginez,je me souviens
> ...


 Merci Arico ! 
 Toujours fidèle au poste !


----------



## macmarco (18 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> La chasse au Trésor.
> 
> Il était vieux, même presque mort
> et s'appelait Marius Trésor
> ...


 Merci Guytan ! 

 Eh bien, ça commence fort au niveau participations et c'est pas fini ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

*La chasse au trésor* 

- *aquarium*
- *mouton à cinq pattes*
- *sirène*
- *tordue*
- *album*

Un vrai poême à la Prévert, vous dis-je: qu'écrire avec cinq mots tels que ceux-ci ?

J'ai vraiment l'impression d'être plongé dans un *aquarium* où se trouvent plus de *moutons à cinq pattes* que de *sirènes*! Quel dommage que je n'ai pas la capacité d'une tortue marine pour pouvoir en explorer tous les mystères comme si je feuilletais les pages d'un *album* coloré narrant le déroulement d'une *chasse au trésor*  haletante et bien *tordue*!

 :mouais: 

_c'est samedi, s'pas_


----------



## macmarco (18 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *La chasse au trésor*
> 
> - *aquarium*
> - *mouton à cinq pattes*
> ...


 Merci Lemmy !


----------



## guytantakul (18 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vraiment l'impression d'être plongé dans un *aquarium* où se trouvent plus de *moutons à cinq pattes* que de *sirènes*! Quel dommage que je n'ai pas la capacité d'une tortue marine pour pouvoir en explorer tous les mystères comme si je feuilletais les pages d'un *album* coloré narrant le déroulement d'une *chasse au trésor*  haletante et bien *tordue*!



Bravo Lemmy ! 
Concision ! je suis fan de la brieveté (si ce mot existe bel et bien, sinon, je suis fan quand-même) ! 
Le jour (s'il arrive) où je donnerai mes contraintes verbales et temporelles, j'y rajouterai un maximum de signes, parole !


----------



## Bassman (18 Septembre 2004)

*La chasse au trésor* 

- *aquarium*
- *mouton à cinq pattes*
- *sirène*
- *tordue*
- *album*

Kingstown, Jamaique

Le temps est chaud, très chaud.
La voiture sans clim rend le voyage difficile.
En plus la portière conducteur est tordue donc on ne peut ouvrir cette satanée fenêtre. 
Le dernier album de "tonton Bob", comme on l'appelle par ici, tourne en boucle.
Cette voiture est un véritable aquarium tant nos voyageur fument dedans.
Ils sont en plein délire et aperçoivent même des moutons a cinq pattes.
Mais une sirène retentie, mettant fin a cette chasse au trésor.
La route "Marie Jeanne" restera inachevée.


----------



## guytantakul (18 Septembre 2004)

ABLONKA !   
C'est comme j'aime : concis, narrateur, pas "à côté" pour un pet de lapin.
bravo bassou, tu devrais venir plus souvent


----------



## nato kino (18 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Le jour (s'il arrive) où je donnerai mes contraintes verbales et temporelles, j'y rajouterai un maximum de signes, parole !



C'est le genre de truc dont raffole « Roberto Vendez-le » !!


----------



## guytantakul (18 Septembre 2004)

... Par exemple, ce post fait exactement 63 signes


----------



## guytantakul (18 Septembre 2004)

Car j'entends par "signe" toute lettre, chiffre, espace, ponctuation (les smileys comptant pour deux signes - règle que je viens d'établir sans consultation aucune)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Lemmy !
> Concision ! je suis fan de la brieveté (si ce mot existe bel et bien, sinon, je suis fan quand-même) !
> Le jour (s'il arrive) où je donnerai mes contraintes verbales et temporelles, j'y rajouterai un maximum de signes, parole !



Merci de Lemmy   

 

(33 signes)


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> *La chasse au trésor*
> 
> - *aquarium*
> - *mouton à cinq pattes*
> ...


 Merci Bassou !


----------



## lumai (19 Septembre 2004)

*La chasse au trésor*

- Allo ? T'es toujours là ? J'suis arrivée devant chez moi... attends, je me gare...
.
.
. 
.
- Ouf ! ça y est ! Bon ça tiens toujours pour demain, hein ?
-...
- Ben non. Je suis toujours dehors. Je trouve pas mes clefs.
- ...
- Non mais y a pas de quoi se marrer comme ça ! 
- ...
- Ah non ! Le coup de l'*aquarium*, je ne les y avais pas mises. Elles avaient glissé de sur la chemise qui était posée dessus. 
- ...
- Ben, c'est une semaine qu'il m'a fallu pour les retrouver. Après avoir fait changer les serrures...
- ...
- Si j'avais des doubles mais je ne les ai pas retrouvés non plus. Toujours pas d'ailleurs. Tiens au fait, le porte-clefs en forme de *sirène* que tu m'as offert marche très bien pour les retrouver. D'habitude... Enfin une sirène de 10 cm de long ça se perd pas comme ça dans un sac quand même !!!
- ...
- Vi j'ai fais mes poches. Attends je pose le téléphone, je vais vider mon sac !
.
.
.
.
- Allo t'es toujours là ?
- ...
Ben non, toujours pas. Par contre j'ai croisé le voisin : il m'a regardée comme si j'était une *tordue*. Ca lui est jamais arrivé de perdre ses clefs celui-là ? 
-...
- Oui il reste plus que ça. Elles ont peut-être glissé sous un siège de la voiture.
A tout de suite je pose le téléphone !
. 
.
.
.
- Allo ?
- ...
- Oui ! ça y est ! Enfin !
- ...
- C'est bien ça ! Elles avaient glissé sous un siège bien sûr en plus sous un *album* !  C'est pour ça que je ne les avaient pas vu tout de suite !
- ...
- Quoi ! Moi un phénomène ? Pourquoi pas un *mouton à cinq pattes* pendant que tu y es !!! 
- ...
- Non de toute façon cette fois j'ai les doubles plus question de changer les serrures !
- ... 
- Comment ça ? Où sont les doubles ? Mais je sais pas comme ça... y doivent être rangés quelques part.
- ...
- Bon surtout, ne rigole pas ! Je ne retrouve plus les clefs de la voiture !!! :sick:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2004)




----------



## guytantakul (19 Septembre 2004)

Pas mal du tout ! Bonne chute !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

tordant


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

Chapeau Lumai!  J'adore :love:


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *La chasse au trésor*
> 
> - Allo ? T'es toujours là ? J'suis arrivée devant chez moi... attends, je me gare...
> .
> ...


 Merci lumai !


----------



## Grug (19 Septembre 2004)

lumai


----------



## lumai (20 Septembre 2004)

:rose: Merci à tous pour vos compliments...   :love:


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *La chasse au trésor*
> 
> - Allo ? T'es toujours là ? J'suis arrivée devant chez moi... attends, je me gare...
> .
> ...



Je fais remonter c'est trop drôle et ça fait du bien...    Merci Lumai :love:


----------



## aricosec (20 Septembre 2004)

bien sur LUMAI,c'est trés bon,mais je voudrais te rappeler que le téléphone

dans la voiture est interdit,tu frole la contredance


----------



## lumai (20 Septembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> mais je voudrais te rappeler que le téléphone
> 
> dans la voiture est interdit,tu frole la contredance



Voyons ceci est tout sauf autobiographique !   
_Je n'ai pas d'aquarium.... _


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Voyons ceci est tout sauf autobiographique !
> _Je n'ai pas d'aquarium.... _


 
t'aime pô les poissons ?


----------



## lumai (20 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> t'aime pô les poissons ?



Ben si mais quand ils s'ébattent dans la mer les rivières et les mares  

Ou bien sinon dans mon assiette


----------



## Hurrican (20 Septembre 2004)

Oui dans mon assiette que je les préfère moi les poissons !
Une truite au vin jaune ... 
Un dos de sandre roti ...
Une daurade au gros sel ...
Un brochet farci ...
Une petite friture ...
Une aile de raie au capres ...
miam, miam.


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Oui dans mon assiette que je les préfère moi les poissons !
> Une truite au vin jaune ...
> Un dos de sandre roti ...
> Une daurade au gros sel ...
> ...


c'est bien beau de nous mettre l'eau à la bouche 
tu cuisines, tout ça?


----------



## Hurrican (20 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien beau de nous mettre l'eau à la bouche
> tu cuisines, tout ça?


 Affirmatif. 
La cuisine est un de mes péchés mignons.


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Oui dans mon assiette que je les préfère moi les poissons !
> Une truite au vin jaune ...
> Un dos de sandre roti ...
> Une daurade au gros sel ...
> ...


 hurrican, tu as oublié d'utiliser les mots suivants :
- aquarium
- mouton à cinq pattes
- sirène
- tordue
- album

:tsstss:


----------



## macmarco (20 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> hurrican, tu as oublié d'utiliser les mots suivants :
> - aquarium
> - mouton à cinq pattes
> - sirène
> ...


  C'est ce que je me disais aussi !


----------



## Hurrican (20 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :tsstss:


En feuilletant mon *album* photo, je me suis rappeler le jour où la *sirène* d'incendie a retenti. 
J'ai emporté tout ce que je pouvais, et laisser ce dont je me foutais complètement. Comme l'*aquarium* du satané *mouton à cinq pattes* de MacG, à savoir Grug. 
Pas de chance ! Il a bien la gueule *tordue* depuis, mais il est toujours vivant ! 
Va falloir trouver une autre solution ... Dis le chat, tu veux pas venir à la maison ? 


Ca vous va comme çà ?


----------



## macmarco (20 Septembre 2004)

9 participations en 3 jours ! 
   Wahou ! Merci à toutes et tous ! 
   Et ce n'est pas fini, normalement ! :love:


   Donc, par ordre d'apparition, nous avons :
   - *TibomonG4*
   - *madonna*
   - *Kak*
   - *guytantakul*
   - *aricosec*
   - *Lemmy*
   - *Bassman*
   - *lumai*
   - *Hurrican*

   Allez, allez, Roberto, macloba, Grug, poildep et tous ceux à qui ça dit ! 
 Je précise que la liste est évidemment non exhaustive et puisqu'elle s'en est plainte, je rajoute macelene qui se voit donc *obligée* de participer !


----------



## guytantakul (20 Septembre 2004)

plus ça va, plus ça va être chaud de trouver un angle d'attaque original


----------



## Hurrican (20 Septembre 2004)

Moi c'était pas original, c'était juste parce que Macmarco et Grug m'ont "titillé". Alors j'ai répondu à ma façon, en 1 minute chrono.  
Mais on va chercher pour en faire un original.


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (22 Septembre 2004)

Alors, c'est l'histoire d'un type qui doit partir à la recherche d'un trésor et lui, c'est le good guy, you see what I mean ?
Donc, in fact, le type (le good guy) il est in jail, because le boss de la mafia de la ville (le bad guy, you see what I mean ?) l'avait fait tomber in a trap, il avait fait cacher de la drug chez lui (au good guy) pour se débarrasser de lui parce qu'il slept with his wife (au bad guy).
Le boss de la mafia (le bad guy) il avait pas fait tuer le good guy parce qu'ils étaient des amis d'enfance !
So, il y a une very pretty woman qui vient le voir (le good guy) en prison to ask him to go and search for un trésor qui était dans le plane de son husband qui disappeared dans la jungle.
Alors le type (le good guy) il lui dit (à la pretty woman) "hey ! I'm in jail !"
Mais la femme elle avait tout planned ! Elle avait acheté un guard pour qu'il mette tout ce qu'il fallait in the cell du good guy !
Donc, le type (le good guy) he escapes but à un moment, il y a un guard qui le voit pendant qu'il jump off the wall et il fait sonner la sirène !
Mais il retrouve la pretty woman qui l'attendait avec une sports car et ils arrivent à semer les cops.
Then, ils go chez elle !
Et chez elle c'est une very big house on the beach.
Il y a un tunnel qui va jusque dans une grande room sous la sea avec des transparent walls et ça fait like a big aquarium, sauf que c'est l'ocean qui est autour avec les fish et toi qui est dedans à la place des fish, it's funny !
So, they make love et comme ça faisait a bit longtemps pour lui et for her, ils sont both hungry, if you see what I mean !
So, après, elle lui montre un gros album avec des pictures où on voit son husband avec son plane et le logo de la firm which is un mouton à cinq pattes, pour qu'il soit sure that it is l'avion with the treasure when he finds it in the jungle !
Alors, ensuite, le good guy et la femme, ils vont prendre un small avion dans un petit airport in the désert pour pas être repérés et ils volent jusqu'à une petite town près de la jungle where her husband crashed.
Et en fait, là, dans la small town, ils tombent sur des hommes du boss de la mafia (le bad guy, l'ami d'enfance du good guy) because lui aussi he wants the treasure !
Alors le good guy, c'est un champion of kickboxing, if you see what I mean, il fight with the bad guy's men !
Il y en a un il (le good guy) lui file un gros kick in the family jewels et il y en a un autre (bad guy) il a un big iron stick et comme le good guy il est very strong il a même pas mal et en fait, après, la barre de fer elle est toute tordue !
A la fin du fight, les bad guys ils sont tous knocked out et le good guy il prend même all their stuff, including leur gros 4x4 et ils (lui et la pretty woman) partent dans la jungle to search for the treasure.
Finalement, ils trouvent l'avion (celui du mari de la pretty woman avec le mouton à cinq pattes dessus) et le mari, évidemment, il est dead et il est pas très beau à voir because les animals de la jungle, ils ont mangé des parts of his body !
Mais la femme elle reconnaît son husband parce qu'il avait un tatoo avec le five-legged sheep on his left shoulder.
Ensuite ils cherchent le treasure et ils le trouvent in a piece of the plane, alors ils sont very happy mais in fact, they are in a big trouble because le plane, il est tombé dans une sacred area de la tribu qui vit dans cette zone de la jungle !
So, ils sont encerclé par les indians et ils se réfugient dans la carcasse du plane. Fortunately, le good guy a pris des guns et some other stuff qu'il y avait in the bad guys' car !
But, les indians, ils n'attaquent pas tout de suite, they wait for the night  to fall before !
Mais le good guy, lui, il a des lunettes pour voir la nuit !
Alors, he can see the indians qui approchent et il peut shoot them down !
So, les indians, comme ils voient que le good guy il est fort et qu'il a des guns, ils se retirent plus loin to hide in the jungle. Puis, avec la pretty woman ils veulent se sauver en courant very fast vers la voiture, but, le good guy il reçoit a poisoned sting in the neck juste when he reaches the car !
C'est un poison paralysant et les indians ils les attrapent tous les deux et les ramenent à leur camp pour les sacrifier à leur god !
Les indians sont en train de faire leur ritual dances quand les bad guys (ceux du boss de la mafia, le friend d'enfance du good guy) arrivent et attaquent. A un moment donné, le good guy il réussit à se détacher et il saute sur un bad guy who is going to kill le chef des indians, il le tue et il récupère son gun et he kills the other bad guys !
Alors, pour le remercier de lui avoir sauvé la vie, le chief des indians les laisse repartir (lui, le good guy et la pretty woman) avec le trésor.


----------



## poildep (22 Septembre 2004)

bravo Jean-Claude ! :love: C'est le scénario de ton prochain film ?


----------



## guytantakul (22 Septembre 2004)

ouais ! c'est très bon pour le movie !


----------



## poildep (22 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Elle est top cette story !*
> Really j'aurai lové que ça soit été me qui aurait writé ce thing !
> _Mais no hélas fuck alors !!_
> 
> ...


Tu n'as pas compris. C'est *LE VRAI* Jean-Claude Vandamne !


----------



## lumai (22 Septembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Alors, c'est l'histoire d'un type qui doit partir à la recherche d'un trésor et lui, c'est le good guy, you see what I mean ?
> [...]
> Alors, pour le remercier de lui avoir sauvé la vie, le chief des indians les laisse repartir (lui, le good guy et la pretty woman) avec le trésor.



J'adôôOOôôôre !!!     :love:


----------



## aricosec (22 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas compris. C'est *LE VRAI* Jean-Claude Vandamne !


.
ouf ! merci poildep,moi qui voulais dire du mal  ,tu m'a sauvé la peau :love: 
.
merveilleux,sublime VANDAMME


----------



## iTof (22 Septembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Alors, c'est l'histoire d'un type qui doit partir à la recherche d'un trésor et lui, c'est le good guy, you see what I mean ?
> ...
> avec le trésor.


  :love: excellent !
Jean-Claude, si tu le permets, je poste some of your paroles qui ont surgi de ton brain ? Okay ?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




"you must believe, si tu as confiance en la confiance, tu deviens confiant!! 
il n'y a pas de right or wrong!! "

"Il y a la douleur physique (primaire) et la douleur mentale (qu'on se rappelle, les souvenirs de la vie) et puis il y a le spirit qui lui n'a aucune douleur puisque... the final conclusion of spirit is perfection !"

"ton heart fait boum boum oui? 
alors tu n'es pas seul ok?!! 
il y a le seigneur ok? "

"- quand on a the brain , l'intelligence, the computer, la mémoire, elle doit prendre le sponging du computer, tu vois, comme une éponge, tu vois , ok ?? 
- quand on sort du placenta à 42 ans, tu vois, c'est pas comme quand you are born, c'est différent !!!
- tu rentres dans toi-même et tu deviens axare of your own body, tu vois, quand je mange tu me regardes avec tes yeux et moi i get my own awareness"

"Les orphelins, personnes n'en veut...les gens ils veulent avoir leurs propres enfants, parce qu'ils sont égotistiques...c'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'on va sur la lune ! "

"tu comprends la différence entre nous, hein? 
on a un produit ok, une molécule, l'oxygène, le co2. ok! 
tu vois tu respires, tu vies, ok, c'est l'oxygène! 
si tu tues l'oxygène comme sur la lune, tu meurs!!"

Yes all the annimaux 
" comment on dit will ? " 
Heu.. ?? " peuvent c'est ça !" 
Peuvent be être aware 
Si tu est aware dans ton corps et que tu as un "dog" il est aussi aware dans sa peau que tu est aware dans la tienne

"Tu regardes à l'intérieur de toi et tu deviens aware of your own body!"

"Les plantes par exemple, qui n'ont pas de mains, et pas d'oreilles, elles sentent les choses, les vibrations , elles sont plus awares que les autres species"


"Entre toi et moi il y a un produit qui s'appelle un produit, et c'est un produit qui s'appelle l'oxygène, alors si tu fais ça (inspiration/expiration) comme ça, tu vis, mais si je tue l'oxygène comme sur la lune, tu meurs !!"

"Une vache, ça te bouffe trois hectares, moi, avec trois hectares, je te fais deux mille kilos de riz... avec trois hectares, je te nourris Avignon, tu vois..."

"Une femme qui est enceinte, par exemple, elle est aware qu'elle attend un enfant ..."

"Un replicant quand il naît, il est physically formé comme un gars de 40 ans, mais son brain... comment on dit ? son computer brain ? son cerveau, il faut qu'il absorbe tout ce qu'il y a autour, qu'il voie les couleurs, qu'il touche comment sont les choses, il est aware..."

"Une noisette, j'la casse entre mes fesses tu vois..."

"Le monde est composé de flèches et de molécules, et d'électricité, comme le Big-Bang tu vois, et tout ça ensemble, ça forme l'Univers."

"Quand je vois un enfant qui est moitié Belge, moitié Viêt-Cong, et qui est mon enfant, tu vois..., c'est..., c'est..., c'est mon Dieu quoi." 
 
"Au début pour faire l'amour..., et je ne parle pas que de sexe..., il faut être physical, mais ensuite, il faut être plus mental, et après quand tu as un enfant, il faut être spiritual pour bien l'élever."

"Ce n'est pas moi qui parle...c'est nous qui parlons."

"On n'a pas la même perception du temps selon les species, c'est ce qui fait que je peux passer a main entre toi et moi comme ça , parce que pour l'oxygène, une seconde, c'est peut-être dix secondes, et pour le béton, une seconde, c'est peut-être un millième de seconde.."

"Je suis fascine par l'air. Si on enlevait l'air du ciel, tous les oiseaux tomberaient par terre....Et les avions aussi.... En même temps l'air tu peux pas le toucher...ça existe et ca existe pas...Ca nourrit l'homme sans qu'il ait faim...It's magic...L'air c'est beau en même temps tu peux pas le voir, c'est doux et tu peux pas le toucher... L'air c'est un peu comme mon cerveau..."

"La vie c'est quelque chose de très fort et de très beau.... La vie appartient a tous les vivants. It's both a dream and a feeling. C'est etre ce que nous ne sommes pas sans le rester. La vie c'est mourir aussi....Et mourir c'est vraiment strong...c'est rester en vie au delà de la mort...Tous ceux qui sont morts n'ignorent pas de le savoir"

"La drogue, faut pas toucher, c'est sérieux... Moi j'ai touché, j'ai perdu le touch, j'avais plus le feeling de la vie... Ma brain était à l'envers dans ma tête. La drogue, c'est comme quand tu close your eyes et que tu traverses la rue..."

"J'adore les cacahuètes. Tu bois une bière et tu en as marre du goût. Alors tu manges des cacahuètes. Les cacahuètes c'est doux et salé, fort et tendre, comme une femme. Manger des cacahuètes, it's a really strong feeling. Et après tu as de nouveau envie de boire de la bière. Les cacahuètes c'est le mouvement perpétuel à la portée de l'homme"


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Lemmy !
> Concision ! je suis fan de la brieveté (si ce mot existe bel et bien, sinon, je suis fan quand-même) !
> Le jour (s'il arrive) où je donnerai mes contraintes verbales et temporelles, j'y rajouterai un maximum de signes, parole !


Bonjour.

_La briéveté est la soeur du talent._  (Tchékov).


----------



## macmarco (22 Septembre 2004)

Merci Jean-Claude !


----------



## macmarco (22 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :casse: :casse:
> Bon.
> _Je posterai pas cette fois-ci les gars._
> 
> ...


 Quoi, quoi, quoi, quoi, quoi ???!!!! :mouais:
 Pas question que tu te défiles ! :mouais:


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :casse: :casse:
> Bon.
> _Je posterai pas cette fois-ci les gars._
> 
> ...


J'aurais mieux fait de me taire !ii  
Mea cucul papa !!!


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (22 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bravo Jean-Claude ! :love: C'est le scénario de ton prochain film ?



Merci very much !
How did you guess ?
Ho ! your name, hi, hi !


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (22 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas compris. C'est *LE VRAI* Jean-Claude Vandamne !




Oui, c'est true !


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (22 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ouais ! c'est très bon pour le movie !




Oui, that's right !
Il est very strange ton name !


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (22 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Elle est top cette story !*
> Really j'aurai lové que ça soit été me qui aurait writé ce thing !
> _Mais no hélas fuck alors !!_
> 
> ...



Thank you beaucoup !
Are you spanish ?


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (22 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'adôôOOôôôre !!!     :love:




Merci very beaucoup !
Are you a girl ?
You have un funny chapeau !


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (22 Septembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ouf ! merci poildep,moi qui voulais dire du mal  ,tu m'a sauvé la peau :love:
> .
> merveilleux,sublime VANDAMME




Merci very much !
It's funny, tu as un nom de vegetable !


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (22 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> :love: excellent !
> Jean-Claude, si tu le permets, je poste some of your paroles qui ont surgi de ton brain ? Okay ?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...




Merci beaucoup my friend !
It seems I have big fans around here !


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (22 Septembre 2004)

> Jean-ClaudeVanDamme
> Membre
> 
> Avatar de Jean-ClaudeVanDamme
> ...



Yes !
Belgium one point !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

Jean-Claude ton texte l'est 
it's très fanny, funny, drôle quoi!  
  :love:   
Moi et l'english,c'est pas gagné ! :rose:


----------



## aricosec (22 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Jean-Claude ton texte l'est
> it's très fanny, funny, drôle quoi!
> :love:
> Moi et l'english,c'est pas gagné ! :rose:


.
ah toi aussi   ,chouette,on va pouvoir lui retirer quelque points , 
 
MGreemm


----------



## lumai (22 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Bon c'est pas tout ça : j'ai un truc hyper-longuet et vachement trop romantique à écrire d'ici samedi, moi !_



Du plein de guimauve qui met longtemps à fondre ????  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (22 Septembre 2004)

C'est vrai que t'as rien fait depuis longtemps :hôpitalkisfoutdelacharité:


----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2004)

Alors ?
 Ca bosse ?
 Besoin d'un délai ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Septembre 2004)

Roberto je crois que tu y aller oui  Mais que fait la FFOS lorsque l'on a besoin d'elle ? 


PS: c'est ici pour les cours d'anglo-belge ?


----------



## guytantakul (24 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Roberto je crois que tu y aller oui  Mais que fait la FFOS lorsque l'on a besoin d'elle ?



Elle est sceptique ? (oulà - moi = pixel à l'horizon )


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Elle est sceptique ? (oulà - moi = pixel à l'horizon )



Mackie ?


----------



## guytantakul (24 Septembre 2004)

Mercredi mon chien ?


----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> OUIIIII !
> :rateau:
> 
> Heu...
> Mercredi ??


 Bon, eh bien on va dire jeudi 30/09/2004 vers 20:00...


----------



## guytantakul (24 Septembre 2004)

Waaaaaa, la looooose totale !


----------



## aricosec (27 Septembre 2004)

donner du temps au temps  
.
.
.
.

.

.


----------



## Cillian (27 Septembre 2004)

Sans garantie aucune,
j'essairai de trouver la rose des vents avant Jeudi soir


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voici le nouveau thème : La chasse au trésor.
> Délais dans un premier temps : samedi 25/09/2004 vers 16h.
> 
> Les mots à utiliser :
> ...


Histoire de se distraire un peu.   

Impossible dans l' *aquarium*  
Pas plus dans le columbarium
Pourquoi pas dans l'auditorium
Participons au critérium

Disait le *mouton à cinq pattes*  
A son grand rival le mille-pattes
Mais la sale bête se carapate
Très vite au loin vers les Carpates

Alors pourquoi pas la *sirène*  
Solide comme du polystyrène
Plantée au milieu de l'arène
Avec le mouton schizophrène

La voici à moitié *tordue*  
Pourtant personne ne l'a mordue
Retrouver la beauté perdue
Ne sera pas une tâche ardue

Photo jaunie dans son *album*  
La belle au fond du muséum
Chasse le trésor de la Bégum
Caché sous le linoléum


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de se distraire un peu.
> 
> Impossible dans l' *aquarium*
> Pas plus dans le columbarium
> ...




moi je dis :     ça valait le coup d'attendre    

j'aime beaucoup .


----------



## loustic (28 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> moi je dis :     ça valait le coup d'attendre
> 
> j'aime beaucoup .


Tant mieux !   
Quel plaisir de faire plaisir !   
Bonne nuit.  :sleep:


----------



## macmarco (28 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de se distraire un peu.
> 
> Impossible dans l' *aquarium*
> Pas plus dans le columbarium
> ...


 Merci Loustic !


----------



## aricosec (28 Septembre 2004)

applaudissons LOUSTIC ! clap ! clap ! clap !   
.
exactement dans le ton


----------



## guytantakul (28 Septembre 2004)

Vi, bravo !  :love: :love: 

[impatient]
Valà, bon ménant on pass' à aut'chose ? 
On n'a qu'à dire que j'ai gagné, s'il faut que quelqu'un se dévoue 
Je veux bien prendre mes godasses en photo tous les jours, mais si on ne m'attire pas plus que ça, moi, je m'en vais ! :sleep:   
[/impatient]


----------



## Cillian (30 Septembre 2004)

Tous comptes fait je ne sais pas si j'aurai la possibilité de finir mon texte avant Jeudi soir.
Le temps s'écoule entre mes doigts, plus insaisissable qu'un filet d'eau.

Pourtant depuis quatre ans et jusqu'à il y a quelques mois encore je cherchais un trésor
au doux nom de : TRAVAIL. Je me battais afin de vendre mes illustrations.
À cette époque j'avais tous le temps pour peaufiner mon *album* (mon book),
pour soigner sa présentation (et la mienne par la même occasion  ). Il m'arrivais même
de passer des journées à ne rien faire. :sleep:

Or depuis Avril dernier la *sirène* d'alarme du raisonnable a retentit. Je n'ai plus un week-end à consacrer aux miens,
plus un seul jour de loisir, plus une heure pour promener ma chienne, plus une minute à moi.
Dimanche dernier quatre clients me sont tombés dessus (qui a eu cette idée folle, un jour d'inventer le téléphone),
et là c'est la goutte d'eau qui à fait déborder l'*aquarium*, ils savaient que je revenais
de vacances le week-end dernier.
Ils le savaient, ils m'attendaient, ils l'on fait exprès. (_à lire sur un air méchant_   ).

Toujours est-il qu'en moins de 24h ils mon laissé du taf pour les 6 mois à venir, a finir bien sur pour la veille ou l'avant veille si possible.
Je ne suis pourtant pas une poule aux ½ufs d'or (un coq peut-être ? Quoi que ?  ) et encore moins le *mouton à 5 pattes*,
mais quitte à passer pour le vilain petit canard qui ne cesse de se plaindre j'admets tout de même que je préfère ça que pointer à l'ANPE, bref :

*L'urgent est déjà parti.*
*L'impossible est en train de se faire.*
*Pour les miracle je demande un délais de 24h.*

Ah! Esprit *tordu* quant tu nous tiens!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Tous comptes fait je ne sais pas si j'aurai la possibilité de finir mon texte avant Jeudi soir.
> Le temps s'écoule entre mes doigts, plus insaisissable qu'un filet d'eau.
> 
> Pourtant depuis quatre ans et jusqu'à il y a quelques mois encore je cherchais un trésor
> ...


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Tous comptes fait je ne sais pas si j'aurai la possibilité de finir mon texte avant Jeudi soir.
> Le temps s'écoule entre mes doigts, plus insaisissable qu'un filet d'eau.
> 
> Pourtant depuis quatre ans et jusqu'à il y a quelques mois encore je cherchais un trésor
> ...


 Merci Cillian !


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci Cillian !


 ça va pas être facile de choisir ! je te souhaite bien du courage


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ça va pas être facile de choisir ! je te souhaite bien du courage


  C'est exactement ce que j'étais en train de me dire !   
  D'autant que normalement, c'est pas fini, il devrait y en avoir au moins un ou deux de plus d'ici demain ! :rateau:
 Enfin, si une certaine personne qui m'a assuré que je pouvais compter sur elle, tout en me demandant ensuite un délai jusqu'à aujourd'hui...et que j'avais accordé jusqu'à demain, ne me fait pas faux-bond  !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

J'ai un truc qui mijote sur le feu,d'ici demain il devrait être prêt! Enfin,j'espère...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un truc qui mijote sur le feu,d'ici demain il devrait être prêt! Enfin,j'espère...:rose:



ce serait super


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour;
En attendant, je me propose, à moi seul évidemment,
le même jeu avec les conditions qui suivent.

Thème imposé :
- Sollicitation d'un délai

Mots imposés :
- Ennui
- Esprit
- Vide
- Canapé
- Sieste
    

Qu'est-ce que je vais bien pouvoir raconter ?
C'est trop difficile !  
_Je demande un délai à Loustic !_  :sleep:


----------



## macelene (30 Septembre 2004)

*Date:* 21 septembre 2004 10:03:51 GMT+02:00
*Objet: Rép :* Chasse au trésor...
*De:* Le mouton à cinq pattes  <laprairieoulerbestplusverte@champsn°4.org>
*à:* la sirène <ladernierepiste@fruitdelapassion.org>

Salut à toi Sirène du bord des mers.
Je voulais seulement vérifier si ton e-mail fonctionne. 
À propos, as-tu reçu vu dernier thème de Macmarco? Tu sais le tradada où il faut écrire avec des mots.
Tu vas le faire?

*Date:* 21 septembre 2004 11:03:51 GMT+02:00
*Objet: Rép :* Chasse au trésor...
*De:* la sirène <ladernierepiste@fruitdelapassion.org>
*à:* Le mouton à cinq pattes  <laprairieoulerbestplusverte@champsn°4.org>

Salut le mouton... 
Là tout de suite je suis dans mon aquarium, je bulle.
Mais effectivement j'ai lu des nouvelles complètement tordues sur le sujet de cette course au trésor. Il y en a des excellentes. Des drôles, des sensibles, j'aime leur façon d'écrire.
Quelle idée ahurissante ! Il faut que je me plonge plus avant dans cette chasse.
Ah! au fait, je te remercie de m'avoir aidée à me "brancher".

*Date:*30 septembre 2004 23:03:51 GMT+02:00
*Objet:* Chasse au trésor... alors quoi de neuf ?
*De:*Le mouton à cinq pattes  <laprairieoulerbestplusverte@champsn°4.org>
*à:* la sirène <ladernierepiste@fruitdelapassion.org>

Mais que deviens-tu ? je n'ai plus de nouvelles de toi ? Dis moi de toi...
Tu as déjà trouvé un trésor ?


*Date:*10 octobre 2004 23:50:51 GMT+02:00
*Objet: Rép :* Chasse au trésor... alors quoi de neuf ?
*De:* la sirène <ladernierepiste@fruitdelapassion.org>
*à:* Le mouton à cinq pattes  <laprairieoulerbestplusverte@champsn°4.org>

Hello. Ben disons qu'en ce moment...
Disons que je ne connais personne qui a trouvé un trésor.
Et moi Mon Trésor à moi, je voudrais que ce soit un "Ami".
Dans le cours de mon existence tordue beaucoup de gens m'ont obsédée, mais ne sont pas pour autant rentrés dans ma Vie.
Ce pouvait être des amours platoniques, des étoiles inconnues, des ami(e)s, des gens rencontrés au hasard de mes voyages; en fait des personnes, sans doute,  dont j'ai eu besoin pour me construire.
Mais jamais je n'ai eu la curiosité de partir à la chasse de mon Trésor. Tu sais, plus une chose est rare, plus on la désire.
Alors des fois j'ai l'impression d'être une espèce de mouton à cinq pattes, de chercher ce qui n'existe pas. Toute bencale. Quand je regarde l'album de cette vie, j'ai la sensation de l'avoir quelques fois touché du bout des doigts le Trésor, sans jamais l'avoir touché  vraiment. C'est un peu comme une sirène dans un aquarium... Ça n'existe pas. Mais tout arrive imperceptiblement, comme les grains de sable qui égrènent le temps inlassablement dans un immense sablier. Tu vois ma chasse au Trésor ne se finit jamais.
Et je ne voudrais jamais normaliser ce Rêve de Trésor, sinon ce serait le tuer.
En fait j'ai plein de petits trésors dans mon c½ur... Mais je n'en parle jamais.


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Date:* 21 septembre 2004 10:03:51 GMT+02:00
> *Objet: Rép :* Chasse au trésor...
> *De:* Le mouton à cinq pattes  <laprairieoulerbestplusverte@champsn°4.org>
> *à:* la sirène <ladernierepiste@fruitdelapassion.org>
> ...


 Merci macelene !


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2004)

j'aime pas ce message :

_"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macelene."_

Mais le coeur y est.
 ​


----------



## aricosec (30 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour;
> En attendant, je me propose, à moi seul évidemment,
> le même jeu avec les conditions qui suivent.
> 
> ...


.
d'accord ,essayons
.
_"sur le canapé de mon ennui_
_je flemmarde et me vide l'esprit_
_et quand l'heure de la sieste arrive_
_enfin j'endors mes forces vives"_
_._
_. _


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> Est-ce que...
> Par exemple...
> *Samedi soir 20h...*
> ...


Oui y a quelqu'un !   
Mais y a un canapé ?


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> Est-ce que...
> Par exemple...
> *Samedi soir 20h...*
> ...


 Oulààààà !!! 
 Samedi 20:00, c'est le foot ! Ca va pas ! 
 Alors on va dire dimanche midi !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Mais y a un canapé ?



j'espère...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

- Ennui
- Esprit
- Vide
- Canapé
- Sieste


quand l'ennui vide mon esprit
une sieste sur le canapé est bien obligé.....



ok , je sort


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Merci pour l'hébergement marmarco! 
C'est très gentil! Merci beaucoup!


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

>


 Merci macloba !


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour l'hébergement marmarco!
> C'est très gentil! Merci beaucoup!


 C'est un honneur !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

>



heureusement, j'ai mis mon habit tout neuf  

ça valait le coup d'attendre  

superbe texte, beau travail d'illustration, macloba


----------



## macelene (30 Septembre 2004)

MAcloba so cute   





MAcmarco tu vas avoir un boulot de dingue Dimanche  :affraid:  :hosto: 

Tu as relevé toutes les copies ? yen a beaucoup ?    

Allez courage :love:


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2004)

quoi y se passe des trucs du côté de Rennes, et on m'aurait rien dit ?  :affraid:


----------



## Cillian (30 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

>



   

On y joue en solo ou en équipe ?


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> quoi y se passe des trucs du côté de Rennes, et on m'aurait rien dit ?  :affraid:



Bon alors, je t'informe, vite fait   

Le trésor de Rennes-le-Château
------------------------------

Le Fernand sans un bruit suivait l'abbé
Tu parles d'une chasse au sanglier.
Mais la Marie l'avait asticoté :
"Ou tu trouves, ou je pars chez Barnabé"

Et le cagnard tombait sur Blanchefort.
Et le Fernand de pester en silence
"À l'heure de la sieste, au trésor,
cette tordue, il faut qu'elle pense"

"Mieux vaut chercher un mouton à cinq pattes,
Que le secret de ce couillon de Béranger
Qui court comme un dératé pour changer
C'est pas chrétien, ce sentier casse-pattes."

"tout ça pour aller jouer les sirènes
À Tahiti, parait qu'il y a un solarium.
Au lieu de bader peinard dans la garenne,
Chez les requins aller jouer dans l'aquarium.

Là-haut à Blanchefort, le curé s'est assis
le Fernand derrière un romarin s'est tapi.
Béranger a soulevé trois-quatre pierres
Et d'un caveau a sorti un 6-pack de bières.

"Sacré Béranger, si j'avais l'appareil,
Ce serait le gros lot, le scoop en or,
La Marie n'aurait pas son trésor
Mais les sermons ne seraient plus pareils

En revenant, le fernand rigolard a dit
"Achète donc mardi à Limoux un album
Je m'en vais photographier le paradis
Et d'ici là sors-moi la bouteille de rhum."

Creusez, fouillez, bêchez et vous verrez
À défaut de trouver des lingots ou de billets,
Vous aurez de quoi mettre vos bières au frais.

PS. je vais me faire lyncher par un quarteron de bretons pour avoir rabaissé leur capitale au rang d'un village pommé.   Ceci dit, Rennes-le-Château, antique Rhedae, fut un moment une petite capitale Wisigoth et donc la grande bretonne n'a pas à rougir d'être mise en compagnie de la petite occitane.


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, je t'informe, vite fait
> 
> Le trésor de Rennes-le-Château
> ------------------------------
> ...


 Merci Luc G ! 

 PS: Ca n'est pas moi qui te lyncherai, en tout cas !


----------



## aricosec (1 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci Luc G !
> 
> PS: Ca n'est pas moi qui te lyncherai, en tout cas !


.
de plus, il faut lui mettre dix points de supplement,les sugets en rimes valent plus cher
c'est ecrit dans les regles premieres du statut déposé chez MACG


----------



## emge (1 Octobre 2004)

ça va être difficile de s'aligner après cet exploit !
mais ne manque-t-il pas quelqu' icare dans ce feu d'artifice ?
de toutes façons : bravo c'est du sur mesure et spontané ! ?


----------



## emge (1 Octobre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> ça va être difficile de s'aligner après cet exploit !
> mais ne manque-t-il pas quelqu' icare dans ce feu d'artifice ?
> de toutes façons : bravo c'est du sur mesure et spontané ! ?


  
après une micro-coupure j'ai récupéré une autre discussion et mon commentaire n'a pas lieu d'être ici : excusez-moi


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> après une micro-coupure j'ai récupéré une autre discussion et mon commentaire n'a pas lieu d'être ici : excusez-moi


   

 En voyant le titre du premier, je me suis demandé "hein, thebig a participé ?!!  Où ça ?!!!:mouais: "


----------



## semac (1 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, je t'informe, vite fait
> PS. je vais me faire lyncher par un quarteron de bretons pour avoir rabaissé leur capitale au rang d'un village pommé.   Ceci dit, Rennes-le-Château, antique Rhedae, fut un moment une petite capitale Wisigoth et donc la grande bretonne n'a pas à rougir d'être mise en compagnie de la petite occitane.



T'as tout compris, privé de coup d'boule pendant 4 jours... Mes seigneurs les Modos, pouvez-vous bloquer le compteur à boule de Luc G, siouplait


----------



## semac (1 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci Luc G !
> 
> PS: Ca n'est pas moi qui te lyncherai, en tout cas !



Faux Cul


----------



## macelene (1 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ça va pas le faire, ça va pas le faire, ça va pas le faire, ça va pas le faire...
> 
> Bon, on verra.
> :rateau:



de cette  façon on garde toutes nos chances


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ça va pas le faire, ça va pas le faire, ça va pas le faire, ça va pas le faire...
> 
> 
> Bon, on verra.
> :rateau:


 Euh... :mouais:


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

j'ai fais une chanson, ça compte ? :love:

_- Aquarium
- Mouton à cinq pattes
- Sirène
- Tordue
- Album_


----------



## lumai (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fais une chanson, ça compte ? :love:




Je dirais que OUIIIII


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fais une chanson, ça compte ? :love:
> 
> _- Aquarium
> - Mouton à cinq pattes
> ...


 Vi, vi, bien sûr ! 
 Merci poildep !


----------



## macmarco (2 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je m'adresse à ceux et celles qui aiment la concision.
> _Les textes courts, dépouillés, voyez ?_
> Les mots justes bien à leur place, sans fioritures...
> Vous qui adorez l'efficacité sans verbiage inutile, qui au contraire n'aimez pas les longueurs êtes dégoûtés par les sentiments faciles d'un _romantisme à deux balles..._
> ...


      
 Merci Roberto !


----------



## macelene (2 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je m'adresse à ceux et celles qui aiment la concision.
> _Les textes courts, dépouillés, voyez ?_
> Les mots justes bien à leur place, sans fioritures...
> Vous qui adorez l'efficacité sans verbiage inutile, qui au contraire n'aimez pas les longueurs êtes dégoûtés par les sentiments faciles d'un _romantisme à deux balles..._
> ...




  Pour tout ceux qui écrivent court.....  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fais une chanson, ça compte ? :love:



 



			
				Posté par Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je m'adresse à ceux et celles qui aiment la concision.
> Les textes courts, dépouillés, voyez ?
> Les mots justes bien à leur place, sans fioritures...
> Vous qui adorez l'efficacité sans verbiage inutile, qui au contraire n'aimez pas les longueurs êtes dégoûtés par les sentiments faciles d'un romantisme à deux balles...
> ...



L'un n'empêche pas l'autre 

PS: *


----------



## Cillian (2 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Elle marche toute tordue c'est pas son fort la marche, elle se rend au Hilton comme quasiment chaque soir.
> Elle y va pour y boire du thé pendant des heures parfois toute la nuit. .... ....
> 
> 
> ...




Et en plus c'est soft, chapeau!


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Elle marche toute *tordue* c'est pas son fort la marche, elle se rend au Hilton comme quasiment chaque soir... et suite


 pas le temps de tout lire confortablement maintenant, mais je me régalerai ce soir! 
 elle prend la chambre 808, au Hilton?!

 et pour les textes courts, simples, concis :mouais:.


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2004)

Rendez-vous compte : 16 participants ! 

 - TibomonG4
 - madonna
 - Kak
 - guytantakul
 - aricosec
 - Lemmy
 - Bassman
 - lumai
 - Hurrican
 - Jean-ClaudeVanDamme
 - loustic
 - Cillian
 - macelene
 - macloba
 - Luc G
 - Roberto Vendez 1 2

 Résultats dans.... quand je serai prêt !


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2004)

Merci à toutes et tous !  
 Qu'est-ce que c'est difficile de choisir !
 Vous m'avez ému, intrigué, fait rire et surtout, cette chasse a été très fructueuse en trésors !
 Encore merci !   :love:

 Au final, j'hésite entre l'invitation au voyage de *macloba* qui me plaît beaucoup et le charme oriental de la belle histoire de *Roberto*...

 Et je choisis Le texte de *Roberto* !   
 Bravo Roberto !
 A toi la main ! 

 Encore une fois merci à toutes et tous !  :love:
 Vous m'avez gâté ! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

Bravo Roberto  Au travail maintenant et à toi le travail de lecture  On va tenter d'aller jusqu'à 15


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (3 Octobre 2004)

Bravo une fois !


----------



## lumai (3 Octobre 2004)

Félicitation Roberto !!!     :love: 

Merci à toi Marco pour ton choix !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

roberto ??????

bravoooooo    :love: 

a bientot j'espere pour un'autre belle histoire    :love:  :love:



bravo aussi a tous les autres , j'ai vraiment apprecié

merci a tous


----------



## poildep (3 Octobre 2004)

*BRAVO ROBERTO ! *



Bon, comme convenu je t'envoie par MP la liste de mots qui m'arrangerait.  J'ai déjà écris mon texte il est génial


----------



## Cillian (3 Octobre 2004)

Félicitation Roberto

En attendant le prochain thème, ça mérite un coupd'boule   

(en espèrant que les textes courts soient autorisés.    )


----------



## Luc G (3 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je t'envoie par MP la liste de mots qui m'arrangerait.  J'ai déjà écris mon texte il est génial



Poildep, là je sens comme une ébauche d'essai de tentative de début de magouille. 

Je m'élève contre ces manoeuvres douteuses plus encore que frauduleuses. Notre brillant Roberto nous trouvera bien des mots qui nous laisseront de la place pour rêver (pourvu qu'il ne nous confondasse pas avec les mères d'élèves et ne nous inonde pas de mots enjôleurs comme il doit le faire à chaque sortie, le bougre ).

PS. pourquoi que je peux pas mettre de smileys : safari a pas le coeur à rire ce soir ? faut que je me les fade à la main ??? :


----------



## macelene (3 Octobre 2004)

*BRAVISSIMO ROBERTO ! :love: *

Il le vaut bien...


----------



## anntraxh (4 Octobre 2004)

des fois .. souvent ! 

rien à f... dans cette liste, moi, et tu le sais !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

Thème : [b a dit:
			
		

> "Aller de l'avant"[/b]
> 
> Les mots :
> *- Arrière-plan
> ...







le 4 octobre 2004

Monsieur Robert

par la présente je tiens a vous signaler que dans l'arrière boutique
j'ai trouvé votre petit mot que je qualifie d'un arrière goût plus que minable

je tien  a vous signaler que depuis 3 jour je suis sortie de la cage a oiseau
et maintenant j'ai la permission d'aller faire la bise au dj

Arrière-plan , Arrière-garde , mais arrêtez donc avec vos "arrière"
vous n'avez que ce mot a la bouche
si vous voulez que vos bd soient vendues en temps et a l'heure 
il serait temps de vous tourner vers l'avant

j'espère monsieur Robert que vous allez tenir compte de mes suggestion en tant que fidèle  et loyale vendeuse de vos bd depuis de lustre

je vous prie d'accepter mes meilleures salutations

robertav


----------



## mado (4 Octobre 2004)

Moment d'absence inexpliqué. Stop. Pas pu te féliciter plus tôt. Stop. Ai suivi tes exploits. Stop. Bravo. Stop.
Madonna.


----------



## Luc G (4 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le 4 octobre 2004
> 
> Monsieur Robert
> 
> ...



J'ai vu le moment où elle finissait par "vade retro, Satanas"


----------



## aricosec (4 Octobre 2004)

avec un peu en retard,mais toujours aussi sincere ,je felicite ROBERTO
texte concis,facile a lire,avec des ponctuations pour respirer,
 pas comme moi 
  
.
je demande un délai :love:


----------



## Nephou (4 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Voilà j'ai pensé à un thème et tout...
> Alors je vous propose :
> 
> Thème : *"Aller de l'avant"*
> ...



Tiens,   de la lumière ; je rentre   ? Et si c'était un piège :mouais: Pis y'a des gens cachés dans l'ombre là  :hein: mais, c'est quoi cette affiche   _Avec Monica. vous irez de l'avant_ si je veux  non mais ! Oh un tableau avec des noms mais je ne vois pas le mien :mouais: Ouf    ce piège ne m'est pas destiné... je ressors


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2004)

Plomb  :mouais: Grand Dieu ! Et pourquoi "plomb"   :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu préfères *Bas de casse* ?



ou Bas de classe  Non, je garde "plomb" ça va bien avec mon pelage


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2004)

Bravo MacMarco, bon choix !  

Bravo ! On n'est pas dans la merde !   
Il va falloir protéger ses arrières.

Bon ! Bravo Roberto !

Jeudi 14 de ce mois ou bien le premier jeudi 14 d'une autre année ?

De toute façon je demande un délai jusqu'au jeudi 14 à 15 h 01.


----------



## aricosec (4 Octobre 2004)

elle avait de l'anis un  ARRIERE_GOUT
mais se passait pourtant de glace
quand elle enlevait ses desssous
on sentait qu'elle etait d'la race

des femmes qui tendres cyniques
veulent affoler ces quelques hommes
qui au fond de l'ARRIERE_BOUTIQUE
se gargarisent aux verres de rhum

sur ces quais du port recouvrance
au loin on voit en ARRIERE_PLAN
un navire pleurant des souffrances
des marins, qui eux sont absents

la mer l'est a gardé pour elle
les a couchés au fond d'son lit
mais non pas comme tendre pucelle
elle a beaucoup plus d'appetit

pourtant quelques vieux matelots
une ARRIERE_GARDE encore vaillante
continuent de briser ses flots
elle sera toujours leur amante

un jour viendra comme un bonheur
les ALLEAS sont fait pour ça
pour eux aussi sonnera l'heure
hélas d'un attendu trépas

ils n'en ont pas pourtant d'emoi
et chaque fois au bar du port
de la mer il chante la loi
et ce n'est pas un chant de mort
.
_*"oh !toi fille des quatres vents
dans tes bras quand tu me prendras
quand tu me voudras comme amant
tu vois ,je serais tout a toi"*_


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Alors ?*
> Ça bosse dur dans les arrière-salles ??
> :hein:


Pas d'affollement !
On ne sait toujours pas de quelle année ?


----------



## Nephou (4 Octobre 2004)

l'exploiteur de tapoteuses à lolottes tarquées a dit:
			
		

> un post de Rob' un peu plus haut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cillian (4 Octobre 2004)

*Bravo robertav*   
*Bravo aricosec*   



Juste pour le plaisir :

*Il était une fois,
Un petit bonhomme
Qui de ses dix doigts
Grimpait sur une pomme.

Mais bien maladroit
De la pomme dégringole,
Sitôt vers un toit
Petit bonhomme s'envole.

Écoute, ... Un et deux trois ...
C'est celui d'une école.*


----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le 4 octobre 2004
> 
> Monsieur Robert
> 
> ...


 
 Bravo roberta !    :love:


----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> elle avait de l'anis un  ARRIERE_GOUT
> mais se passait pourtant de glace
> quand elle enlevait ses desssous
> on sentait qu'elle etait d'la race
> ...


 Bravo Arico !


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> des fois .. souvent !
> 
> rien à f... dans cette liste, moi, et tu le sais !


Roberto a édité ses propositions ? Passque à part "ourson en chocolat" je vois pas en quoi tu t'es sentie concernée    :love:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (5 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Voilà j'ai pensé à un thème et tout...
> Alors je vous propose :
> 
> Thème : *"Aller de l'avant"*
> ...



Hélicon ?
What's that, un helicopter ?
Où est mon dictionnary ?


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

moi-même hier soir a dit:
			
		

> Roberto a édité ses propositions ? Passque à part "ourson en chocolat" je vois pas en quoi tu t'es sentie concernée    :love:


j'avais pô vu que t'avais la chantilly


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien-Hé bien ?
> _Que n'as-tu profité d'une insomnie énervée et de la puissance créatrice (?) de l'herbe de bison pour pondre *un texte hors du commun* dont la force et le lyrisme incohérent eut emporté tous les suffrages et suscité l'admiration ravie et émue des intellectuelles du Bar, et ce malgré l'absence de tout ou partie des mots imposés ??_


 la prochaine fois !


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2004)

Remontage.
Les GéUsers se reposent entre deux siestes?   
A moins que les mots choisis par Roberto
ne donnent trop de travail ?   
On n'y arrivera pas, le 14 c'est bientôt !   
De quelle année au fait ?


----------



## Luc G (6 Octobre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Remontage.
> Les GéUsers se reposent entre deux siestes?
> A moins que les mots choisis par Roberto
> ne donnent trop de travail ?
> ...




Y en a qui travaillent aussi ! 
Et puis ici c'est la saison du festival de jazz, alors les concerts ont commencé hier et ça va prendre du temps.


----------



## Nephou (6 Octobre 2004)

J'ai une idée :giark: :gniark: :gniark:


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :héputincékan:


Pour bientôt, encore cinq minutes de cuisson.


----------



## aricosec (6 Octobre 2004)

nephou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une idée :giark: :gniark: :gniark:





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ben vas-y mon poteau.*:yeah: :trocool: :héputincékan:


.
purée ,je n'arrive plus a suivre,déja que l'anglais me thétanise :affraid:.
d'un autre coté,si c'est de l'esperanto, ça peut etre l'avenir pour l'europe  
.
pour moliere et san antonio,ça sera plus dure  
.
: polop: polop: : polop:


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2004)

Quelle barbe !
La cuisson s'est arrêtée faute de feu !


----------



## aricosec (6 Octobre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Quelle barbe !
> La cuisson s'est arrêtée faute de feu !


.
putain ! mais qui est mort


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Thème : *"Aller de l'avant"*
> 
> Les mots :
> *- Arrière-plan
> ...


Je ne vais pas reculer devant de maudits mots démodés.
J'irai de l'avant.   
Voici l'histoire étrange de Jojo
éleveur de moutons à Saint-Quepatte
près de Réquista en Aveyron.
--------------------------------

En avant ! Allons-y et quittons l'*arrière-plan* 
Tout de suite rameutons le ban et l'arrière-ban
A vous les tambours rantanplan et rantanplan !
Sûr que je vais me faire engueuler ! Fermez l'ban !

Le pieux Jojo menait un combat d'*arrière-garde* 
Perché tout là-haut à Notre-Dame-de-la-Garde
Etant le dernier à jouer de l'*hélicon* 
Pour demander de nos conneries la rémission

Il lui restait dans la bouche comme un *arrière-goût* 
C'est parce qu'il était saouil et vautré dans l'égout
D'avoir copieusement arrosé son *canadair* 
Ne croyant un instant qu'il pourrait manquer d'air

Affaiblies venant du fond d'une *arrière-boutique* 
Arrivent les paroles d'un refrain pathétique
Joyeux Jojo chantait " *Sombrero* et Mantille "
" J'ai laissé tomber l'asticot dans les lentilles... "

Imposer ces vaches de traits d'union est-ce *fair-play* ?
Oui ? Tenons le coup. Chef ! Une tranche de faux-filet
Puis pour le dessert un *ourson en chocolat* 
Qu'il ne faudrait pas oublier sur le chauffe-plat

Jojo se dit qu'il est temps que le mouton broute
Il fera halte à la prochaine *aire d'autoroute* 
Où il soulagera une envie insurmontable
Dans une pissotière à *géométrie variable* 

Manquant singulièrement d'un bon coup de plumeau
Lieu puant n'ayant rien de la *cage à oiseau* 
Défigurant honteusement l'arrière-pays
Personne n'y voudrait goûter la crême *chantilly* 

Jojo ne veut pas rater ses potes pour leurs *noces* 
Afin de leur offrir un gentil mérinos
Le voici reparti sous un soleil de *plomb* 
Pourtant on était déjà en arrière-saison

L'imbécile pressé n'a pas vérifié les pneus
Le voici perché dans l'arbre tel un moucheron
Il ne dut son salut qu'à une *corde à noeuds* 
Abandonnée dans les branches par un *bûcheron* 

Sans crainte suivre de la route les *méandres* 
Possible évidemment pas besoin de scaphandres
Evite donc à tout prix une autre *envolée* 
Tu pourrais te retrouver dans un mausolée

Tirant le diable par la queue depuis mille ans
Craignant de la trésorerie les *aléas* 
Et la sanction définitive d'un vrai *bilan* 
Il mena ses animaux à la S.P.A.

Aller de l'avant prendre la bonne direction
Jojo l'affreux ne mérite pas de *correction* 
Encore un arrêt levons les yeux vers le ciel
Où sont donc les préservatifs ces *boîtes à miel* 

Profitons-en pour envoyer une carte postale
Nécessité absolue autant dire *vitale* 
Voici qu'apparaît de Dame Fortune la frimousse
La rosée lentement se pose sur la *mousse* 

Puis grandes ripailles au port avec *savoir-vivre* 
De la bouillabaisse mais pas plus d'une demi-livre
Sur le quai un panneau attire l'*attention* 
Danger obus et fusées risque d'explosion

Là-bas un illuminé surnommé "mon oncle"
Plus laid et répugnant qu'un immonde *furoncle* 
Allait sautillant surmontant ses rhumatismes
Pour MacGénération faire du *prosélytisme* 

BOUM

Tout partout dans l'avant-port et dans l'arrière-port
On entendit une sourde et terrible explosion
C'était vraiment un contrepet coquin de sort
*La mine du port était sous la terre du ponton*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Octobre 2004)

En faisant du rangement, elle était tombée nez à nez avec ce petit carton oublié tout au fond du débarras. En l'ouvrant, tout lui revint en mémoire. 
La scène se passait il y a quelques années dans cette petite ville du centre de la France, là ou elle était née.

Ce jour là, elle était assise dans *l'arrière-boutique*. Un néon trop petit diffusait une lumière froide qui donnait au lieu une ambiance de couloir de métro. Les cartons et les rouleaux de tissus recouverts de poussière occupaient chaque rayonnage, chaque étagère.
Elle se souvenait de cet endroit où petite elle jouait avec son cousin à cache-cache et à d'autres jeux moins innocents. Leurs éclats de rire emplissaient alors cette immense pièce pleine de recoins mystérieux.
Elle n'y était pas venu depuis de nombreuses années, personne d'ailleurs ne semblait avoir mis les pieds ici depuis très longtemps.
C'est sa grande mère maternelle qui lui avait demandé de venir ici afin de trouver le petit coffre dans lequel elle gardait précieusement ses bijoux, des souvenirs et certains secrets. 
"Tu sais ma petite, à cet endroit, les voleurs ne trouveront jamais mon trésor"...
Effectivement, malgré les explications, elle avait dû chercher longtemps entre les piles de linge de maison, de nappes et de serviettes avant de mettre la main sur le petit coffret en métal peint. La clé était dans la serrure "c'est pour pas la perdre" avait dit la vieille femme.

A 92 ans, on peut considérer qu'une personne est âgée. Pourtant, sans ce problème cardiaque il y a 2 ans, elle galoperait encore dans son magasin.
Et depuis ces nombreux mois, elle avait été transbahuté d'hôpital en clinique, de clinique en maison de repos pour se retrouver (elle n'osait pas dire finir) dans cette maison de retraite.
Tout était resté comme ça, la boutique avec son rideau de fer tiré, dans l'attente hypothétique de son retour. Mais personne n'attendait plus vraiment la réouverture du petit magasin sur la place du village, là où l'on trouvait ce lin si fin, si blanc.

La semaine précédente, grand mère lui avait demandé de lui rapporté ses bijoux, et puis aussi ses lettres, celles de son grand père mort pendant la première guerre mondiale.

Maintenant elle pensait de nouveau à cela, toute une vie seule, à élever les enfants, à faire marcher le commerce à attendre quelqu&#8217;un qui ne reviendra jamais. Cette idée lui laissa cette fois encore un *arrière-goût* indéfini, un mélange d'amertume et de tristesse, de toute une vie de labeur... sans pleurer sans jamais se plaindre...

Ce jour là, assise sur son tabouret, sous cette lumière incertaine, elle avait découvert le petit paquet de lettres, elle l'avait extrait du coffre, elle avait enlevé délicatement le ruban... avec précaution, elle dépliait maintenant la première lettre...

Des mots doux, des mots réconfortants, des phrases pleines de tendresse et d'amour. Tous ces mots qu'un soldat mort de trouille à écrit pour oublier sa peur, pour rassurer peut être une dernière fois celle qui l'attend là-bas, lui dire combien il l'aime, lui dire qu'il sait pouvoir compter sur elle pour le commerce et pour l'éducation des enfants qui sont si petits, si innocents...

Autre lettre, plus froissée, l'enveloppe est tachée, les mots sont plus serrés sur le papier. Il y est question de pluies d'acier, de déluge de feu, d'éclats de bombes, de gaz terrifiants, de fatigue, de faim, de froid, d'un cheval qu'il fallut achever, *l'arrière-train* brisé par une motte de terre gelée et projetée violemment par l'explosion d'un obus... une lettre qui parle de l'enfer sur terre, qui en parle avec des mots simples... des mots qui se transforment instantanément en images... si dures, si terrifiantes...

Elle ouvre maintenant la dernière lettre du paquet. Sa compagnie s'est bien battue, mais les pertes sont importantes. Ses camarades et lui sont allé rejoindre *l'arrière-garde*. Ils espèrent que l'armistice sera bientôt signé. En attendant, ils se refont une santé. Loin de la ligne de front, le bruit des bombardements est moins fort. Ils rêvent encore à la fin du cauchemar et ils osent imaginer le retour au foyer même si... même si plus rien ne sera jamais pareil...

Elle regarde la date de cette lettre... grand père était mort 10 jours plus tard quelque part du côté de Verdun...

Elle referme le carton, le remet à sa place, et puis elle sort prendre l'air. 

Dimanche, c'est décidé, elle ira au cimetière, fleurir la tombe de grand père et grande mère et puis en revenant, elle ira voir sa mère, pour lui parler, pour faire la paix, pour lui dire que ce n'est évidemment pas de sa faute si elle est aujourd'hui professionnellement à *l&#8217;arrière-plan*...
Elle rentre, prend le téléphone pour appeler son fils, elle veut lui dire qu'elle l'aime, qu'elle lui a pardonné et qu'elle aimerait enfin serrer dans ses bras le petit dernier.
Il est temps d'aller de l'avant...


----------



## aricosec (7 Octobre 2004)

là c'est le bouquet,ils sont déchainés :hein: 
.
mais qu'a tu fait la ROBERTO


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Octobre 2004)

heu... j'ai peur d'avoir un peu cassé l'ambiance là...


----------



## Nephou (7 Octobre 2004)

_Trouver la force, trouver le courage de fuir, continuer..._ Comme un écho à ces pensées un éclair déchire l'obscurité, donnant vie à des ombres menaçantes. Des fantassins haineux naissent des caisses éventrés, des goutières et des tessons de verre. Chaque éclat métalique brille, froid, comme la mort sur le fil d'un antique poignard. L'homme n'ose plus respirer, craignant la  trahison de son souffle vaporisé dans la nuit.
_Perdu, je suis perdu._ Une goutte vient embrumer son dernier oeil valide. Pluie, crasse, sueur ou sang il ne le sait plus ; sans doute les trois mélangés. Il a perdu le compte du temps. Sa perception du monde s'arrête à cette barrière liquide qui l'entoure et au décompte des clous mal enfoncés dépassant des planches contre lesquels il se niche. Il a froid ; il a peur ; sa lutte pour survivre est un combat d'*arrière-garde*. Cramponné à la crosse de son arbalète il se laisse aller à la faute et s'endort.
Sommeil vain, sommeil éreintant que celui qui le ratrappe uniquement dans le but de le faire plonger dans le cloaque de ses rêves ; échos sournois des sombres souvenirs qu'il s'est forgé dans l'heure. Des fantôme, leurs corps encore tiède, viennent nourrir sa détresse. Le temps se remonte comme le rouage rouillé de ses lambeaux d'esprit.

[nda]stop ou encore ?[/nda]


----------



## abba zaba (7 Octobre 2004)

Hahem...


----------



## Nephou (7 Octobre 2004)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Hahem...


Oui bon je sais, je me suis planté d'une semaine. Il va falloir patienter pour la suite


----------



## abba zaba (7 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Oui bon je sais, je me suis planté d'une semaine. Il va falloir patienter pour la suite


:hein:  Non non ! Je manifestait seulement ma présence dans les parages dans l'espoir de me voir attribuer un cinquième mot...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Octobre 2004)

à oui effectivement... j'aurais ptet du demander moi aussi...


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue Abba Zaba !!
> Le cinquième mot d'Abba Zaba : *Coquetterie.*


Salut monsieur R.V.
Zut un mot de plus qui n'est pas dans mon enthousiasme !!!    

Heureusement j'avais prévu le coup tordu et ajouté un joker : *boîtes à miel* 
(les boîtes du chef)

A bas la coquetterie ? Non. Vive la coquetterie !


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2004)

Malgré tous mes combats d'*arrière-garde* pour occuper le devant de la scène,
Malgré tous ces souvenirs mort-nés aux *arrière-goûts* nauséabonds,
Malgré toutes ces hypothétiques photos où nous n'apparaîtrons jamais, même pas en *arrière plan*,
Malgré tous ces rendez-vous manqués dans les contre-allées ou les *arrière-boutiques*,
Malgré tous mes discours à *géométrie si variable*,

Ne regrettons rien. Le meilleur est toujours à venir.


----------



## monoeil (7 Octobre 2004)

Euh,  , je souhaiterais jouer...
Pour cela, j'use de tous les arrières avec le 5e mot, c'est ça ? Mais quel 5e mot (j'en vois toute une liste ) ?


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2004)

Salut,
  Tu lis ça :



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Voilà j'ai pensé à un thème et tout...
> Alors je vous propose :
> 
> Thème : *"Aller de l'avant"*
> ...


  Et tu attends que Roberto se lève pour avoir un 5ème mot....


----------



## monoeil (8 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Tu lis ça :
> 
> Et tu attends que Roberto se lève pour avoir un 5ème mot....



Merci  J'en déduis donc que je choisis mon 5e mot, je l'utilise avec les 4 "arrières", puis Roberto fera son marché le 14.


----------



## macmarco (8 Octobre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Merci  J'en déduis donc que je choisis mon 5e mot, je l'utilise avec les 4 "arrières", puis Roberto fera son marché le 14.




Non, Roberto te donnera un cinquième mot !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

... j'ai  la tête à écrire que des conneries,  j'offre à monoeil le mot qui m'a été attribué: méandres  

Bonne chance à tous et amusez vous bien !


----------



## monoeil (8 Octobre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai  la tête à écrire que des conneries,  j'offre à monoeil le mot qui m'a été attribué: méandres
> 
> Bonne chance à tous et amusez vous bien !



Ben pourquoi ? Et demain, tu projettes pas d'être un peu en forme ?

Finalement, j'avais pas tout compris au niveau de la règle !

Touché du présent, je te propose de le partager, ce "méandre", car les mots c'est fait pouça : le partage. (euh, à moins que Roberto ne repasse d'ici le 14, et sans vouloir le froisser je viens d'inventer une règle je crois)  bis


----------



## monoeil (8 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le cinquième mot de monoeil : *"Grande échelle".*
> Et donc, comme expliqué brillament par MacMarco (il est brillant, hein ?  ) avec les quatre mots communs et ce cinquième que je viens de te donner, tu écris un texte répondant au thème, dans le registre qui te plait et de la longueur que tu juges idéale !




Merci de m'avoir fait la courte-échelle  
Quant à Marcmarco, j'avoue : il m'a éclairé


----------



## macmarco (8 Octobre 2004)

Merci, merci ! 
C'est sympa, mes pompes n'ont jamais autant brillé !  :style:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci, merci !
> C'est sympa, mes pompes n'ont jamais autant brillé !  :style:



mais toi tu poste pas?
tu as le mot bilan , tu attends donc le conclusion de roberto?


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (8 Octobre 2004)

Moi je think encore et je cherche dans mon dictionnary le mot du spanish guy... Roberto !


----------



## Nephou (8 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bonne luck, alors !


On ne dit pas "bonne luck" mais "Que la force soit avec toi jeune Skywalker"


----------



## Nephou (8 Octobre 2004)

Machine sans coeur a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Roberto Vendez.


   :love:


----------



## monoeil (8 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Moi je think encore et je cherche dans mon dictionnary le mot du spanish guy... Roberto !



Moi je wait après le spirit qui veut pas se mettre dans mes synapses. Le mot de Roberto, qui est le mien maintenant (le mot, pas Roberto) y fait rien qu'à me mettre des bâton dans les whell.

Ton mot c'est un petit héli qui se pilote pas bien je crois.


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Ton mot c'est un petit héli qui se pilote pas bien je crois.


Exact. Même qu'on dit que c'est comme la lune !


----------



## monoeil (8 Octobre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Exact. Même qu'on dit que c'est comme la lune !



Arrête, quand c'est abscon, j'ai les hélices qui vibrent dans mon cockpit  

J'ajoute ceci : merci Jean-Claude, j'adore les pains d'épice :casse:


----------



## guytantakul (10 Octobre 2004)

Bon, allez, c'est dimanche, je m'y mets.

Thème : "Aller de l'avant"

- Arrière-plan
- Arrière-goût
- Arrière-garde
- Arrière-boutique
- Ourson en chocolat.

Après ces six longues années de pensionnat, je revenais enfin dans mon vieux quartier.
Je rentrais au lycée technique le lendemain et j'avais encore une demi-journée de libre... Je l'employais à flâner dans les ruelles avec en bouche un arrière-goût de nostalgie, me laissant submerger par des souvenirs que je croyais oubliés depuis longtemps.
De ci, de là, de vieux retraités paralytiques menaient un combat d'arrière-garde contre les moucherons qui n'avaient de cesse de les tourmenter. Et c'était bien là l'essentiel de l'animation de cette fin d'après-midi dans le square des plaies et bosses, comme le surnommait ma mère dix ans auparavant.
Ici l'arbre aux cabanes, en arrière-plan, la place du marché, et la boulangerie !
Etant enfant, j'étais franchement bien vu de la toute jeune boulangère, qui m'offrait immanquablement une friandise lorsque je venais chercher le pain ou les gâteaux du dimanche. J'y entrais, pour entendre le son de sa voix et racler encore quelques réminiscences  de ma mémoire. Elle n'avait pas vraiment changé, peut-être un peu grossi quand-même... Elle me reconnu aussitôt et paru satisfaite de me trouver là, m'entraînant dans l'arrière-boutique pour l'aider à descendre une caisse d'oursons en chocolat de la remise...
Lorsque je ressortis, le cheveu en bataille et la liquette mal fagotée, je rentrais faire ma valise et pris le train pour le lycée comme dans un rêve. 
Je ne la revis plus jamais.


----------



## mado (10 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez, c'est dimanche, je m'y mets.
> 
> Thème : "Aller de l'avant"
> 
> ...


  :love:

  Je lirais bien d'autres souvenirs de ce genre... 
  Quoiqu'on dise ici ou là, il y a de vrais talents ici.


----------



## aricosec (10 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Thème : "Aller de l'avant"
> 
> Etant enfant, j'étais franchement bien vu de la toute jeune boulangère, qui m'offrait ses
> friandises .........................
> ...


.
quelques morceaux pris au hasard   
.
bon alors que faisait tu hier matin avec elle,pendant que le patron etait au four


----------



## guytantakul (10 Octobre 2004)

Mais c'était pô la mêêêême !

Si je suis branché boulangères, cela ne date sans doute pas d'hier.
Mais j'aime aussi les charcutières, pourvu qu'elles aient un beau derrière.
Si je rencontre une bouchère, je me méfie de ses rapières...
Je fais vivre le petit commerce, mettons céans un fût en perce !


----------



## guytantakul (10 Octobre 2004)

Et merci Mado, je suis très touché


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Octobre 2004)

Akènes plumeux du pissenlit.



Aller de l'avant :

Allongé dans l'herbe, les nuages passent. 
Il se souvient d'hier. 
Ils sont restés là-bas et rien ne valait de les accompagner.
Le temps de respirer et il les a déjà oubliés. 
En arrière-plan la brise passe dans les branches. 
Il flotte dans l'air un arrière-goût d'acacia. 
Pas la peine d'imaginer leur au-delà, pas suffisamment las pour ça. 
Il ne reverra pas leurs horizons tourmentés.  
Il a laissé l'arrière-boutique presque vide ou du moins, le croient-ils. Il a coulé le livre de compte dans du plomb pour en faire un amour aux ailes déployées.
Le temps d'un battement de c½ur opiniâtre, il se souvient de leur sourire. 
Il se souvient des ballons de baudruches et des mirages ensoleillés d'un mois de février. 
Il respire de nouveau la mer par-delà les nuages. 
Au-delà du ciel pèsant lourdement sur l'océan, il n'y avait rien de merveilleux à découvrir mais qui pouvait le savoir. Il replongera peut-être demain.
Les barques colorées de rouge, sang mêlé, dansent désormais au gré de son sourire. 
Lui, le pêcheur de nacre a laissé dans l'arrière-boutique une perle abîmée qui brille malgré tout dans les dernières lueurs du jour. Elle est bien cachée au milieu des autres, intactes. 
Au loin, là-bas le ciel gronde et le vent frais se lève. Ici la mer turquoise s'épanche dans l'azur. 
L'air apporte désormais au palais un arrière-goût de sel différent de celui posé dans la bouche des naufragés et des marins noyés perdus dans le néant grouillant de murènes avides. Il se souvient de celle exceptionnelle avec laquelle il avait réussi à jouer. Un pacte de non-agression les liait, amitié maritine, et pourtant sa gueule ouverte valait bien celle des autres. 
Ses cheveux s'envolent et la mer se soulève doucement. 
Jour d'orage, jour épais, moiteur tiède, sueur qui glisse doucement dans le creux de ses mains. Il devient aveugle comme la douceur du jour qui descend indifféremment sur le stupre et le paradis. Les akènes plumeux des pissenlits effleurent son visage. 
Il la voit, la touche, l'hume, son c½ur la bat, elle, l'arrière-garde prête à engloutir les infidèles qui refusent de l'honorer. 
Elle sera la même demain, encore, avec ou sans son regard. 
Heureusement il sourit. Les nuages dessinent et il leur tend les mains. Les fleurs d'acacia volent. Il fait tellement bon ici. À demain.


----------



## guytantakul (10 Octobre 2004)

Bravo Tibo, moi et mes murènes vertes, on apprécie bien-bien ton texte :love: :love:


----------



## monoeil (10 Octobre 2004)

C'est bien joli tout ça  

Je suis effrayé, un peu.

Dans l'arrière-boutique, je cogite... à cet instant où j'aurais choisi de prendre mon élan. Cervidé, cervelet, j'ai encore jusqu'à jeudi


----------



## aricosec (11 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Tibo, moi et mes murènes vertes, on apprécie bien-bien ton texte :love: :love:


.
avec des textes comme ceux de TIBO,va falloir mettre un parc-lecture a l'entrée du thread
maniere de recuperer un peu d'oseille au bar
c'est vrai ça,avoir le droit de lire du bon,ça devrait se payer  
hip TIBO !


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Moi je think encore et je cherche dans mon dictionnary le mot du spanish guy... Roberto !


Bonjour en passant.

Un Hélicon en image ici


----------



## monoeil (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> _C'est un truc pour les étudiants en plomberie !!_


ça sert à tirer la chasse ?


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> _C'est un truc pour les étudiants en plomberie !!_


Bonjour.

Oui, c'est une sorte d'escargot qu'on (!) enroule
autour de sa limace.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> 
> Oui, c'est une sorte d'escargot qu'on (!) enroule
> autour de sa limace.



Lousitc dit bonjour à chacun de ses posts  est-ce que c'est normal ou est-ce un effet de la spirale de l'hélicon ? 

Merci à tous pour vos compliments


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Octobre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour en passant.
> 
> Un Hélicon en image ici



 :love:  j'aime beaucoup en bas de la photo : "reproductions interdites, tous droits réservés" !!
     :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Moi je think encore et je cherche dans mon dictionnary le mot du spanish guy... Roberto !




Plutôt que de chercher dans le dictionnaire, cherche dans les oeuvres complètes de Boby Lapointe, tu y trouveras la terrible histoire de celui qui voulait jouer de l'hélicon. je te cite juste le début de cette oeuvre incontournable qui devrait être enseignée à tous les élèves des conservatoires (pour les conserveires, on pourrait trouver autre chose) lors du premier cours :


L'hélicon
----------

Mon fils tu as déjà soixante ans
Ta vieille maman sucre les fraises
On ne veut plus d'elle au trapèze
A toi de travailler il serait temps
Moi, je veux jouer de l'hélicon
Pon, pon, pon , pon.

Dans not' petit cirque ambulant
Il y a déjà un hélicon
Choisis donc plutôt d'être clown
Non , je veux jouer de l'helicon
Pon, pon, pon, pon.

Et pour parodier Brassens, la suite serait abominable. Malheureusement je ne peux pas la dire et c'est regrettable, elle nous aurait fait pleurer un peu.


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lousitc dit bonjour à chacun de ses posts  est-ce que c'est normal ou est-ce un effet de la spirale de l'hélicon ?
> 
> Merci à tous pour vos compliments


Oui c'est l'hélicon qui déteint.

Bonjour quand même !   

Ce n'est pas une raison pour confondre Hélice et Spirale.   

Et Bravo !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est l'hélicon qui déteint.
> 
> Bonjour quand même !
> 
> ...



Question de perspecive sûrement sur le fond je parle  Hélice du latin "helix" , issu lui même du grec "eliks" : spirale 



Merci


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt que de chercher dans le dictionnaire, cherche dans les oeuvres complètes de Boby Lapointe, tu y trouveras la terrible histoire de celui qui voulait jouer de l'hélicon. je te cite juste le début de cette oeuvre incontournable qui devrait être enseignée à tous les élèves des conservatoires (pour les conserveires, on pourrait trouver autre chose) lors du premier cours :


On aime Boby, forcément.

Aimer l'hélicon,
comme la maman des poissons
avec du citron ???


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Question de perspecive sûrement sur le fond je parle  Hélice du latin "helix" , issu lui même du grec "eliks" : spirale
> Merci


La spirale est une courbe à deux dimensions.
L'hélice est en 3D.

Informations ici


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> La spirale est une courbe à deux dimensions.
> L'hélice est en 3D.
> 
> Informations ici



Question de projection dans l'espace au fond


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon ?
> _Y en a qui travaillent sur *un texte* ?_
> 
> :mouais:



 Loustic et moi sommes des élèves sudieux(ses), nous avons rendu nos copies cher Maître


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon ?
> _Y en a qui travaillent sur *un texte* ?_
> 
> :mouais:


 ben disons qu'il me manque un mot


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben disons qu'il me manque un mot



te donne le mien.  Cordes à n½uds...


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> te donne le mien.  Cordes à n½uds...


 

restez polie !


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> restez polie !




dans toutes circonstances


----------



## Hurrican (11 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> dans toutes circonstances


 Ah ? Dommage ...  :love:


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2004)

pas le temps, beaucoup trop de travail... 
pardon.


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Comment ça, comment ça ???_
> 
> Hé ho c'est quoi ce trafic ??!
> 
> ...


 heu, et mon mot dans tout ça ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûre ??
> _... de sûre de sûre ???_
> :mouais:
> :hein:
> ...



Pourquoi je n'ai pas dit que je n'avais pas le temps   j'aurais eu droit à une gratouille derrière l'oreille


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> 
> 
> *Distribution générale de gratouilles derrière l'oreille !!*
> ...


 mmmh ça tombe bie, parceque j'aurais peut-etre pas le temps  

 :rose:`


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Distribution générale de gratouilles derrière l'oreille !!*


Hein quoi des gratouilles ???


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Distribution générale de gratouilles derrière l'oreille !!*




*pas question !!!!*


suis pas un singe MOI !!!!!!!


----------



## pitch'i (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> 
> 
> *Distribution générale de gratouilles derrière l'oreille !!*
> ...


 
    MiaouMiam!!!  par ici les gratouilles miaou'ci !!!


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2004)

purrr, purr, purrrr, purrr !


----------



## aricosec (11 Octobre 2004)

purée,avec toutes ces gratouilles,ça par en ...............quenouillles   


.
merde,dans ma precipitation,j'ai mis trois L a quenouillles
...............................bof !


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2004)

Vi, alors qu'on peut torcher un texte en 1/2 heure.
En tous cas, guytan faire toujours ainsi (fâché ou pas)


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *pas question !!!!*
> 
> 
> suis pas un singe MOI !!!!!!!




:mouais: Moi non plus d'ailleurs, je n'ai pas de ces petites bêtes répugnantes propres à ces faces simiesques :sick: :affraid: Tu vas voir si j'attrape tes couettes, enfin tes pompons...  :mouais:  Ça porte bonheur si on les griffes comme celui des marins ?     



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.



:mouais:   :mouais: etc... Merci pour la gratouille une fois n'est pas coutume mais garde tes distances  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :Tu vas voir si j'attrape tes couettes, enfin tes pompons...  :mouais:  Ça porte bonheur si on les griffes comme celui des marins ?





peut etre que qui .....qui le sait?

on devrai demander au createur de mes pompons !!


----------



## Cillian (13 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pas le temps, beaucoup trop de travail...
> pardon.



 Pareil désolé, j'ai un boulot à finir pour lundi matin et je ne suis pas vraiment en avance ...  

J' ai bien commencé quelque chose mais je doute pouvoir le finir avant jeudi.

* BRAVO ! à tous*


----------



## abba zaba (16 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Allez : samedi 15h.*



QUOI ??? Moi qui croyait être hors délai !   

Boarf, ce sera peine perdue, mes excuses Roberto, pour ce retour manqué  :rose:   
Pourtant j'avais une bonne trame, si si !


----------



## macmarco (16 Octobre 2004)

Ahem...
 Un autre délai, Roberto ?


----------



## macelene (16 Octobre 2004)

à qui de droit  une nuit, un jour, espace...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ...
> à qui de droit  une nuit, un jour, espace,



Splendide macelene...
 :love:


----------



## monoeil (16 Octobre 2004)

Pas fini, tant pis. Ah la nonchalance !


Dans les allées de l'avant
l'heureux tour en arrière
Se fait en ID. 

Chevrons antiques, déesses déchues
L'arrière-boutique nous tient, émus.
En arrière-plan lents tics, objets en toc.
Ans, d'autres temps. Certains en loques,
les souvenirs rappellent qu'en arrière-garde,
à grande échelle, chiner est art pompier.
Aller de l'avant, mais en arrière-goût
l'amer du temps qui passe aux égoûts.


----------



## guytantakul (16 Octobre 2004)

Le début n'est pas mal du tout


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

bravooooooo tibo

 :king:  :king:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (16 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu, et relu...
> Et vachement hésité...
> 
> Et j'ai choisi, car _c'est ce que vous attendiez de moi, n'est-ce pas ?_
> ...


 Bravo Tibo !


----------



## monoeil (16 Octobre 2004)

GRAND BRAVO A TOI


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Octobre 2004)

Tibo


----------



## macelene (16 Octobre 2004)

Joli texte... bravissimo... * Tibo *    

Et hop à toi la main Tibo...


----------



## aricosec (16 Octobre 2004)

bof ! ,c'est trop injuste, ;toujours les memes, ,les autres ne font pas le poid 
.......................................................................................................................
........................................................................................
bon ,bravo *TIBO*


----------



## monoeil (16 Octobre 2004)

En fait, pour avoir un point, faut mettre une image dans son texte !  Allez pleure pas Arico !


----------



## macelene (16 Octobre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> En fait, pour avoir un point, faut mettre une image dans son texte !  Allez pleure pas Arico !



J'ai mis une grande image et rien  

Et toi tu as écrit un truc cette fois ??


----------



## monoeil (17 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et toi tu as écrit un truc cette fois ??



Ben, j'ai un peu bâclé ou plutôt pas pris assez de temps. Mais oui, j'ai quand même posté une ébauche ceertes courte mais visible un peu plus bas.  :rose:


----------



## macelene (17 Octobre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Ben, j'ai un peu bâclé ou plutôt pas pris assez de temps. Mais oui, j'ai quand même posté une ébauche ceertes courte mais visible un peu plus bas.  :rose:




Cette ébauche  



			
				monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Pas fini, tant pis. Ah la nonchalance !
> 
> 
> Dans les allées de l'avant
> ...




Perdonna me...  :rose:


----------



## monoeil (17 Octobre 2004)

Non, plus bas visuellement. Ma logique est visuelle.

En l'état, fallait pas citer, ça vaut cécité :rose:


----------



## Grug (17 Octobre 2004)

Bravo TiBo !


----------



## lumai (17 Octobre 2004)

Félicitation Tibo !


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2004)

:love: Pour Tibo.


----------



## guytantakul (18 Octobre 2004)

Oui, bravo Tibo ! 
En même temps, j'étais sûr que tu l"emporterais


----------



## Nephou (18 Octobre 2004)

Je joints les miennes aux leurs et te remercie pour le plaisir de lecture ainsi offert.

Je crois avoir oublié mon texte sur le feu.


----------



## macelene (18 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> En même temps



* Thibault de Mongéquatre *  (comme qui dirait notre Archiviste) se fait appeler Désiré....  
     


On l'attend pour la remise du Prix...  du meilleur texte de la * session de Roiberto *


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2004)

Ben oui, alors, c'est quoi ça ?
Tibo il faut venir saluer sous les bravos !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Bravo encore pour vos textes  Merci à tous et merci Roberto (Dois-je ceci à la gratouillle autorisée derrière l'oreille ? :mouais:     ) Je prépare un sujet d'ici ce soir , mais en attendant, champagne ! 



 


PS: un site à visiter en cliquant sur la photo


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *De rien*, je suis scalpé, j'ai plus de bras, des traces de crocs partout et la peau tellement lacérée qu'on dirait que j'ai mis _une panoplie de *calamar* !_
> :hein:
> :affraid:




:rose: C'était juste pour te dire bonjour :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Cool.
> :mouais:



Suivant mon modus operandi, ça va tu as passé le crash test avec succès :rose:


----------



## Nephou (18 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Suivant mon modus operandi,


cela ne serait pas plutôt ton _mo*r*dus operandi_


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> cela ne serait pas plutôt ton _mo*r*dus operandi_



 S'il n'y avait que le _mordus_ dans le _modus_...  Demande à Roberto...


----------



## Nephou (18 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> S'il n'y avait que le _mordus_ dans le _modus_...  Demande à Roberto...


Tu es la seule personne que je connaisse qui appose sa griffe pour se démarquer*

 


_* je sais pas d'où il vient celui là mais des fois je m'épate_


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Nouveau thème : *"Au-dela"*

Les mots :
*- récréation
- écart
- sourire
- tension *

Et un cinquième mot pour chacun:

Le cinquième mot de Macmarco : *devise*
Le cinquième mot de Roberto : *poulpe* 
Le cinquième mot de Robertav : *passeport*
Le cinquième mot de Madonna : *séduction*
Le cinquième mot de Kak : *plonge*
Le cinquième mot de Guytantakul : *poussin*
Le cinquième mot de Aricosec : *vélo*
Le cinquième mot de Lemmy : *sucre*
Le cinquième mot de Bassman : *rose*
Le cinquième mot de Lumai : *espoir*
Le cinquième mot de Hurrican : *perdu*
Le cinquième mot de Jean-claude Vandamme : *haltères*
Le cinquième mot de Loustic : *méprise*
Le cinquième mot de Cillian : *abeille*
Le cinquième mot de Macélène : *résistance*
Le cinquième mot de Macloba : *banc*
Le cinquième mot de LucG : *paille*
Le cinquième mot de Poildep : *casquette*...
Le cinquième mot d'Anntraxh : *aquarelle*
Le cinquième mot de Sonnyboy : *ailleurs*
Le cinquième mot de Thebig : *main*
Le cinquième mot de DocEvil : *rechute*
Le cinquième mot de Pitchfork : *envie*

Délai, au fait : *Vendredi 22/10, à 19 heures.*

Maintenant à vous de jouer  
Battez vous à coup de jets d'encre avec vos plumes mais écrivez jusqu'à ce que rêve s'en suive !
Bonne chance


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Délai, au fait : *Vendredi 22, à 19 heures.*


Dis Tibo, y'a pas de vendredi 22 en ... novembre...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dis Tibo, y'a pas de vendredi 22 en ... novembre...



Ce n'est pas grave : c'est pour octobre. A trop écouter Jeanne, on serait tomber dans un tourbillon spatio-temporel   ?


----------



## macmarco (18 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau thème : *"Au-dela"*
> 
> Les mots :
> *- récréation
> ...


 Euh, y a méprise, j'ai le même mot que JCVD ! :rateau:


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas grave : c'est pour octobre. A trop écouter Jeanne, on serait tomber dans un tourbillon spatio-temporel ?


Dis, j'avais compris!!!  
C'est juste que 4 ou 5 jours, ça parait vraiment court. En tous cas pour moi. Mais rien de grave. 

Oui, tourbillon ou faille spatio-temporelle. C'est bien ça. Comment tu sais? :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Bon, je donnerais un délai si ça ne convient pas mais en atttendant, on fait comme si c'était pour le 22/10


----------



## Grug (18 Octobre 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>



Pour Grug : *bocal*


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>


Pareil...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dis, j'avais compris!!!
> C'est juste que 4 ou 5 jours, ça parait vraiment court. En tous cas pour moi. Mais rien de grave.
> 
> Oui, tourbillon ou faille spatio-temporelle. C'est bien ça. Comment tu sais? :hein:



Déolé j'avais pas compris que c'était la blague du lundi   

C'est parce que je viens d'effectuer un voyage dans un vaisseau "gémeau" ("I took a trip on a Gemini  spaceship", Bowie) qui me ramène d'une île qu'un vilain docteur a peuplé de monstres : il y avait même le mien.

En 2 minutes (avec un vilain jeu de mot en prime sur le thème) : Aude, là mais à l'écart, mit de la tension, à la récréation, d'un sourire qui créa de la séduction.


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>


J'aurais pu te donner le mien...


----------



## macelene (18 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais pu te donner le mien...




Moi aussi 



So sorry Tibo... mais cette fois, je ne peux pas. Vraiment trop de travail... puis escapade à la Grande Capitale.

Je vous lirai quand même.   :style:


----------



## monoeil (18 Octobre 2004)

On m'aurait pas piqué mon carnet et mon stylo?


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En 2 minutes (avec un vilain jeu de mot en prime sur le thème) : Aude, là mais à l'écart, mis de la tension, à la récréation, d'un sourire qui créa un écart de séduction.


Tu aurais dû me l'envoyer par MP  ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau thème : *"Au-dela"*
> 
> Les mots :
> *- récréation
> ...



 ......   
Pas grave peu probable que j'ai le temps cette semaine de toute façon...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Pour LeConcombreMaske : *vinaigrette*


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais dû me l'envoyer par MP  ...



Ce n'était pas possible parce que moi je compte écrire : Aude, là mais à l'écart, mit de la tension à la récréation d'un sourire qui créa de l'envie


----------



## monoeil (18 Octobre 2004)

Au-delà des mots je tente un écart, maquillé d'un sourire. Récréation compromise, sans 5e mot je suis sous tension.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> _Je crains... que notre ami n'est pas correctement pris tous *ses médicaments* à midi !_



C'est parce que j'ai pris du *poulpe* à midi que je suis dans cet état


----------



## macelene (18 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce que j'ai pris du *poulpe* à midi que je suis dans cet état



que  * le poulpe * c'est excellent, surtout à l'escabèche...


----------



## macelene (18 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben arrête, ou vérifie-en la fraicheur, _t'as le teint tout brouillé !_
> :sick:



jamais en boîte c'est caoutchouteux à souhait  :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> que  * le poulpe * c'est excellent, surtout à l'escabèche...



Depuis Old Boy ce vendredi, j'ai décidé d'arrêter le poulpe. Je ne mangerai que l'escabèche.


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Octobre 2004)

Le poulpe, c'est en Galice qu'il faut aller le manger.....


----------



## macelene (18 Octobre 2004)

*c'était l'intermède comique destiné à détendre l'atmosphère*     

Bonne composition à * Toutes *  et * Tous *


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2004)

Viens poupoulpe
Viens poupoulpe
Viens...


----------



## guytantakul (18 Octobre 2004)

Je suis là


----------



## guytantakul (19 Octobre 2004)

Allez zou ! Encore torché en 1/4 d'heure (mais en octosyllabes, pour une fois) 

"Au-dela"

Les mots :
- récréation - écart - sourire - tension - poussin


je suis au chaud, lié dans le noir,
mais par moments, dans un écart,
une lueur sourde vient de nulle part.
j'aimerais sourire à ce seul phare,

je ne le puis, voilà l'histoire...
configuration de mâchoire !
L'heure est bien proche, sans doute ce soir,
Récréation ! Je veux tout voir !

Tension maxi sur les parois,
Coquille fendillée par endroits
Sec et gluant tout à la fois,
un poussin est né devant toi


----------



## Nephou (19 Octobre 2004)

C'est vrai que les octosyllabes sont dans les contraintes originelles


----------



## mado (20 Octobre 2004)

Finalement les mots ont gagné...



     Les histoires d'école. De cour de *récréation*.
 Ou comment une petite fille, dont je suis très fière (  :rose: ),
     me raconte son désarroi et ses interrogations, à essayer
     de comprendre ses semblables. Déjà.
     Les mises à l'*écart*, les faux *sourires*. Ces mesquineries qui font si mal.
     La découverte de son pouvoir de *séduction*, aussi. Ses yeux qui se plissent,
     avec malice.
     Et tout d'un coup, au delà des larmes et des *tensions*, un rayon de lumière.
     Notre lumière.


----------



## mado (20 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Adorable !*
> :love:


 
 Merci Roberto.
 Vraiment.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2004)

Bravo Pitchfork, clair :sick: et concis   

Charmantes histoires de petits poussins avec ou sans plumes, Madonna et Guytantakul   

Monsieur Roberto vous êtes prié de vous mettre au travail. Sinon vous devrez encore revêtir ce costume de poulpe que vous aimez tant   :hosto: mais pour des raisons radicalement différentes de celles qui vous ont obligées à le revêtir la première fois


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Finalement les mots ont gagné...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 douceur et monde magique


----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Finalement les mots ont gagné...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et si vrai ! 
Même si je ne suis pas vraiment une mère , je vois ça aussi chez ma petite


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Pitchfork, clair :sick: et concis
> 
> Charmantes histoires de petits poussins avec ou sans plumes, Madonna



Je rappelle que mon texte est : 

Aude, là mais à l'écart, mit de la tension à la récréation d'un sourire qui créa de l'envie

Je crois que c'est très clair effectivement. Néanmoins, pour les explications, il faut lire le texte de Madonna: on parle un peu de la même chose. Disons que j'ai choisi le discours bref et Madonna le discours long et que les deux mènent au même point. C'est ce que Confucius disait en des termes différents


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

Pour moi c'est tous les jours *récréation*
Bien sûr parfois je fais un petit *écart* et me prend au sérieux
Mais j'en viens toujours à *sourire*
Parce que je déteste la *tension*.

Et pis d'abord je m'en fous j'ai une belle *casquette*


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi c'est tous les jours *récréation*
> Bien sûr parfois je fais un petit *écart* et me prend au sérieux
> Mais j'en viens toujours à *sourire*
> Parce que je déteste la *tension*.
> ...



Et c'est vrai que pour une casquette, c'est une casquette !   Texte enlevé


----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2004)

Bravo poildep ! Et belle chute à casquette !


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bravo poildep ! Et belle chute à casquette !


... belle chute à la bavette !   
Bof ! Fatigue.  :sleep:


----------



## aricosec (21 Octobre 2004)

Nouveau thème : "Au-dela"de mon age 
.
Les mots :- récréation- écart- sourire- tension velo

elle avait une petite moustache,probablement du a ses racines
portugaises,malgré tout elle ne nous faisait pas peur,sauf
a pierrot,pierrot c'etait le fils du boucher,son papounet avait
du lui vendre un steack en caoutchouc,elle l'avait pris en grippe,
et dans ces moment la,ça bardait,de plus quand il se baissait,
il en profitait pour fixer son regard sur L'ECART des jambes 
de miss ella poilaunaza. 
(un nom difficile a prononcer)mais c'etait le sien,sans pouffer
c'est dure
pierrot avait toujours droit a la premiere interrogation.
"eleve pierrot" disait elle.
la tete du moutard prenait des couleurs violacées,
"oui mademoiselle"repondait t'il d'une voix d'ectoplasme
"combien de temps met un camion allant a 50 km heures 
pour faire 100 km".
.heu.ça je sais,mon papou va tout les jours en ville qui est a 50 km,
.hum...5heures, repond t'il d"une voie joyeuse", affichant un SOURIRE 
extasié.
"mais non gros bêta,a 50 km heures ,ton pere met 2 heures
"ah non j'en suis sur,la bonne qui va avec lui ne veut pas aller
plus vite,alors demandez lui.
la mere poilaunaza,decontenancé,ne voulant faire d'investigation plus
poussé,interpella un autre lardon.
"et toi gaston,combien y a t"il d'alcool dans un verre de vin a
11 degre, tu doit savoir ça,puisque ton pere est cabaretier.
"..heu...11 le matin..8 degré le soir quand il est baptisé"
,repond l'andouille.. "maman dit que au bar les pochards n'y verront 
que du feu.
pris a la gorge et voulant faire baisser la TENSION,miss poilau
decreta une RECREATION surprise,les chiars,sans demander leur reste
s'envolerent,et la cour retentit bientot de leurs ebats
que le metier d'eduquateur etait penible,quand on n'a que des reponses
classiques,alors que les momes ont les leurs propres.
c'est un probleme d'hier et d'aujourdhui,et personne ne pourra
jamais les regler et c'est tant mieux,seul les divergeances peuvent
amener les vrais convergeances dans le monde.
haaa...hhhaaa...ce qu'il est dure de philosopher me dis je !
"ta gueule robert me dit mon pote,grimpe sur ton VELO et va nous
cherchez un pack"


----------



## guytantakul (21 Octobre 2004)

Bravo à tous les deux ! 
(J'ai bien apprécié le 11 à 8 , hi-hi  et pour être allé à Tokyo, je n'aime pas non plus ces trucs d'apéro ! foi de poulpe)


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bravo à tous les deux !
> (J'ai bien apprécié le 11 à 8 , hi-hi  et pour être allé à Tokyo, je n'aime pas non plus ces trucs d'apéro ! foi de poulpe)


Et puis ces saloperies de trucs qu'on t'inflige
avec l'apéro, genre foie de morue ou foie de poulpe !


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2004)

Thème : Au-delà.
Mots    : Récréation, écart, sourire, tension, méprise.


 Bienvenue la récréation
Sur terre voyons ce qui se passe

Immense scène les gens sous tension
Hurlant avec une gigotasse

Elle n'ose pas faire le grand écart
Sans avoir bu un vrai ricard

A bas le fric il ose le dire
Le grand rockeur au bon sourire

Puis-je rouler à droite sans méprise
Se demande le gaucher en crise

C'est bien du tracas ces choses-là
Je m'en retourne dans l' au-delà


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Octobre 2004)

Apparemment Roberto a réussi à maîtriser le poulpe   Pas trop de marques ?  

Aricosec philosophant ça donne tout de même des choses originales : "miss ella poilaunaza"      

Loustic tes textes me font penser à de gros morceaux de pudding parce qu'ils contiennent diverses choses qui donnent à l'ensemble un goût unique  

Suite à quelques demandes, la session sera fermée lundi soir à 19 h


----------



## aricosec (23 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Suite à quelques demandes, la session sera fermée lundi soir à 19 h


.
comme ceux la sont souvent en retard,laisse leur la serpilliere  
j'ai noté quelques taches sur le carrellage, 
la biere ça tache


----------



## macmarco (25 Octobre 2004)

Hop !


----------



## Cillian (25 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous 


*Éva PORE au royaume d'H2O*

Je ne sais ni d'où je viens, ni qui m'a fait. Je ne sais ni où je vais, ni ce que j'y ferrai,
mais je sais que j'y vais, aller jusqu'au bout, c'est mon but.

Emportée par la foule de mes semblables, inexorablement je suis le mouvement.
Même si je ne le voulait pas, écrasée par ceux qui me suivent contre ceux qui me précèdent, j'avance.
Quelque chose m'attire, nous attire et tous ensemble nous y allons.
Si pour l'instant tout *écart* est impossible, je ne perds pas l'espoir d'atteindre mon but.

Partie de nul part, partie dans le noir, une lueur encore lointaine enfin apparaît,
je me dirige vers elle. Après m'être faufilée à toute vitesse dans des interstices
plus ou moins larges. Après avoir glissée tranquillement plus ou moins longtemps
dans des espaces immenses. Après tout ce long trajet dans les entrailles des ténèbres.
Enfin la lumière approche. Là ça y est presque, le couloir se rétrécit,
la vitesse augmente encore, la *tension* aussi. Plus que quelques mètres,
quelques centimètres. La! Oouuiiiiiii! Ca y est ...

Me voila propulsée dans l'air. Moment de *récréation* où plus rien ne me retiens.
Libre de tous mouvements, ... Heu! Enfin pour quelque secondes encore, puisque déjà en chute (libre, elle aussi).
La peur de l'inconnu mélangé à une explosion de joie immense envahissent mes sens.

Je replonge parmi les miens sans trop faire de vagues. D'autres gouttes plus espiègles
n'hésitent pas à se faire remarquer : tantôt un lézard qui se dore la pilule au milieu d'un rocher,
tantôt un oiseau plus préoccupé à repérer une proie, tantôt un renard en train de laper tranquillement,
tantôt une *abeille* qui ... ... Hooooooo! ... ... Ouf ... ... A bien failli se noyer, et à éclabousser tous ceux qui passent à leur portée.

Les nouveaux paysages que je parcours son plus beaux les uns que les autres.
Les poissons que je croise me font de grand *sourires*. Enfin je coule de source
et puis si je fatigue je n'ai plus qu'a me laisser aller aux fils des eaux. 

Mais déjà autre chose m'appelle, la lumière en surface m'attire et la chaleur de cette lumière me réchauffe le c½ur,
me fascine, m'envoûte et emportée par l'envie de nouvelles aventures, je m'évapore.

Comme quoi :


			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> (...) "Rien ne se perd, rien ne se crée, tout ce transforme".


----------



## semac (25 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> *J'aime bien macMarco ta mystérieuse Vénus !*
> :love: :love:



Moi aussi je l'aime bien, mais rien à faire elle m'empêche de lire le texte !!
je commence et au bout de 5 ou 6 mots mon regarde glisse vers ses énormes... oups excusez-moi mais ils sont tellement gros :rose:


----------



## macmarco (25 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je l'aime bien, mais rien à faire elle m'empêche de lire le texte !!
> je commence et au bout de 5 ou 6 mots mon regarde glisse vers ses énormes... oups excusez-moi mais ils sont tellement gros :rose:


 Elle est enceinte, ceci expliquant sans doute cela....


----------



## macmarco (25 Octobre 2004)

Joli texte, Cillian !


----------



## macmarco (25 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Chais pas de qui mais *il a d' la chance* !_
> :rose:


  Je ne sais pas non plus qui est le veinard...  
  J'ai récupéré la photo avec Google...


----------



## Cillian (26 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Joli texte, Cillian !



et réciproquement     

Pour le coupd'boule, il faudra patienter :



			
				la machine a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco.


----------



## guytantakul (26 Octobre 2004)

Bravo à tous les deux 
La prochaine fois, j'attends et je répète ma langue 7 fois avant de pondre !


----------



## macmarco (26 Octobre 2004)

Merci Guytan !


----------



## aricosec (26 Octobre 2004)

bravo  LOUSTIC
bravo   MACMARCO
bravo  CILLIAN
je fais comme GUYTAN;si c'est la seule maniere de recuperer des coup de boules  
bravo  GUYTAN

bravo  aux prochains:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Octobre 2004)

Bravo MacMarco pour ce texte toujours aussi généreusement illustré  et bravo également à Cillian pour l'"histoire d'Ô"  


And the winner is : 

 *Cillian * 


Merci encore à chacun pour sa participation


----------



## macmarco (26 Octobre 2004)

Merci Tibo !  

 Bravo Cillian !


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> And the winner is :
> 
> *Cillian *
> 
> Merci encore à chacun pour sa participation


Pour ce choix
Bravo Tibo
Bravo Cillian   
Et maintenant
Un nouveau boulot
Nous attend.


----------



## guytantakul (26 Octobre 2004)

Cillian ! Cillian ! Cillian ! Cillian !


----------



## Cillian (26 Octobre 2004)

Merci Tibo    

Bravo à tous pour vos textes   
Et merci à tous pour vos encouragements


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Merci Tibo
> 
> Bravo à tous pour vos textes
> Et merci à tous pour vos encouragement


de rien !  
belle cession Tibo bravo !


----------



## Cillian (26 Octobre 2004)

La nuit portant conseil, je rêve à un nouveau sujet
et je vous donne ça demain en fin de matinée au plus tôt
ou dans la soirée au plus tard.


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (27 Octobre 2004)

Hey !!!
Bravo Cillian ! 
J'ai liked very much ton story, elle est very aware !!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> La nuit portant conseil, je rêve à un nouveau sujet
> et je vous donne ça demain en fin de matinée au plus tôt
> ou dans la soirée au plus tard.


c'est cool Cillian t'es dans les temps ! 
 :love:


----------



## Cillian (28 Octobre 2004)

Bonsoir, 

Au âmes aventurières
ce thème devrait plaire :

*Naviguer sur les mers du destin.*

Avec :

*- Visuellement
- Ouir
- Flaireur (ou flaireuse)
- Saveur
- Tactile*

Retour au port le Jeudi 11 Novembre.
Contrôle de l'équipage _dans la soirée_.

Laisser flaner votre sixième sens


----------



## cemonvelo (28 Octobre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Au âmes aventurières
> ce thème devrait plaire :
> ...



à nous de ramer


----------



## macmarco (28 Octobre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Au âmes aventurières
> ce thème devrait plaire :
> ...


 

 Il me plaît bien ce thème !!!    :love:


----------



## Cillian (28 Octobre 2004)

cemonvelo a dit:
			
		

> à nous de ramer



Déjà le vague à l'ame ?


----------



## cemonvelo (28 Octobre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Déjà le vague à l'ame ?



nan: les vagues où voguent nos sens


----------



## aricosec (28 Octobre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Au âmes aventurières
> ce thème devrait plaire :
> ...


.
soit ferme sur les temps CILLIAN
car quelques uns pourraient bien jeter l'encre(pardon l'ancre) pour s'excuser
d'etre en retard,


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> *Naviguer sur les mers du destin.*
> *- Visuellement
> - Ouir
> ...


Quel flaireur oserait ouïr visuellement
La saveur tactile du destin ?

A naviguer imprudemment
On maltraite son intestin.


----------



## guytantakul (28 Octobre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Quel flaireur oserait ouïr visuellement
> La saveur tactile du destin ?
> A naviguer imprudemment
> On maltraite son intestin.



Tout est dit   
Je ne pense pas concourir cette fois-ci


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dit
> Je ne pense pas concourir cette fois-ci


Ah ! M... alors !!!  

C'était juste un essai pour voir
si les rames étaient en bon état.   

GuyTan reviens !    :rateau:


----------



## Cillian (28 Octobre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> soit ferme sur les temps CILLIAN
> car quelques uns pourraient bien jeter l'encre(pardon l'ancre) pour s'excuser
> d'etre en retard,



Une croisière de deux semaines avec le 1er et le 11 novembre fériés,
ça laisse le temps de s'amuser.   

Et si certains appréhendent de s'échouer,
rien ne les empêche de partir avec leur "_balise_"


----------



## aricosec (29 Octobre 2004)

vla déja GUYTAN qui se revolte, 

purée !"une mutinerie a bord"
:hein:


----------



## Talchan (29 Octobre 2004)

* Ouir* la mer du destin * visuellement* déchainée ; Oublier ses *saveurs* pour des   
plaisirs * tactiles flaireurs * de mes sens.


----------



## aricosec (1 Novembre 2004)

Naviguer sur les mers du destin.

Avec :- Visuellement- Ouir- Flaireur (ou flaireuse)- Saveur- Tactile
.

dans ses chansons,qui parlaient de voyages
la belle enfant,nous avait attirés
sans aucun doute elle avait un ramage
qui ravissait les passants du quartier

elle nous disait nous aimer comme soeur
et nous parlait toujours de ces pays
empli d'aromes et de douces SAVEURS
parfums mysteres,et splendeurs d'arabie
.
regard troublé,presque VISUELL'MENT
sens en eveils,tout env'loppés de fievre
long etendu sur un tapis d'orient
c'est dans le sang que montait une seve
.
nous faisant OUIR,sur quelque vieux piano
des syncopées a faire damner un saint
tous en pensé,tout au long du prado
etions restés jusqu'au petit matin
.
je fus surpris par une main TACTILE
et m'eveillais gonflé d'un fol espoir
je me forçait a rester immobile
comme un enfant effrayé par le noir
.
soudain l'espoir d'un contact certain
souffle divin d'un vertige attendu
fut estompé par l'odeur d'un chien
c'etait "rocky" qui me FLAIRAIT LE CUL

ps : "bien sur ce rocky est mon toutou,n'aller pas vous imaginer "


----------



## aricosec (2 Novembre 2004)

gloup : gloup !


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> gloup : gloup !


Alors, on s'ennuie ?   
glou ! glou !


----------



## Cillian (2 Novembre 2004)

Bien, récapitulons,
après 6 jours de navigation nous avons :

 - *loustic* :  (pour un essai )


			
				loustic a dit:
			
		

> C'était juste un essai pour voir
> si les rames étaient en bon état.


 - *Talchan* : bravo ! 

 - *aricosec* :    
ps : MP pour Rocky : prends soin de ton maître


----------



## aricosec (4 Novembre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bien, récapitulons,
> après 6 jours de navigation nous avons :
> 
> - *loustic* :  (pour un essai )
> ...


.
tu parle !sa truffe humide sur mon valseur, ça reveille   
.
a part ça ,tes clients s'endorment dit donc


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

Naviguer sur les mers du destin :




Visuellement il n'y a presque plus rien, il y a longtemps qu'il n'y plus grand chose à voir... La vase a tout recouvert de sa matière visqueuse et les flots ont travaillé le reste. 
Alors ? Et bien alors, il ne reste qu'à attendre et peut être aussi à entendre, mais entendre à en être sourd. N'aviez-vous pas dit à un moment avoir l'oreille universelle ? Le croyez-vous toujours ?... Il n'en était rien, vous vous êtes leurré. Regardez-vous et regardez là, oui là, en face...  Vous ne voyez rien ? Vous m'étonnez ! Vous si prompt à croire que tout cela était écrit... Sentez comme l'air prête à suffoquer, les lourdeurs sont pénétrantes comme le froid dans les os. Le destin, riez-en du destin, il vous rabattra bien un jour sur un rocher, comme on rabat un caquet, et sans doute moins sûrement dans les bras de sable d'un plage lointaine. Votre langue est amère parce que vous venez de goûter quelque met inconnu. Vous êtes surpris ? Avez-vous donc la mémoire si courte que l'aspect tactile de la chose vous soit aussi passé inaperçu ? Mais c'est vrai, vous n'aviez jamais pensé... Vous dites être un flaireur d'âme, ouïr vous dérange et la saveur du bonheur vous dégoûte. En dégoûterez-vous les autres, pauvre erre que vous êtes ? Un autre requin tourne pour vous déchiqueter tout vif. Votre cheval des mers et d'orgueil prendra l'eau d'avoir trop voulu vaincre la frêle coquille de leur esquif. La mer s'insinue goutte à goutte. Eux ils ballottent toujours mais s'éloignent déjà vers une autre mer, loin d'ailleurs et d'ici aussi. Et vous ? Vous vous êtes enchaîné à l'ancre de votre certitude, assis sur votre rond de cuir tenant toujours la barre d'un petit doigt hautain et sûr de votre haine, vous êtes planté là. Insensiblement mais inexorablement la mer du destin monte et la chaîne de votre encre est bloquée par trop de certitudes...


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Naviguer sur les mers du destin :
> ...Insensiblement mais inexorablement la mer du destin monte et la chaîne de votre encre est bloquée par trop de certitudes...


T'en fais pas, on va la faire couler notre encre...   

Bravo Tibo !


----------



## macmarco (4 Novembre 2004)

Joli, Tibo ! 
 Bravo !


----------



## aricosec (4 Novembre 2004)

oui TIBO  

.
a part ton bateau,il faudrait envisager quelques restaurations,
oui,.........mais a part ça c'est tres bien


----------



## Cillian (5 Novembre 2004)

Bravo Tibo    
et merci   



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à TibomonG4.



Pfffffffeeeuuuu! Et pourtant ça le méritait.  (J'ai déjà eu la même réponse pour aricosec il y a quelque jours.  re )
Bah! tant pis ce n'est que partie remise.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Novembre 2004)

Rappel du vaisseau au port 

de visu elle ment
ils auraient aimé jouir sans s'entendre
il a eu du flair heure après heure
avec tact il lui a dit  
ça veut rien dire tout cela
c'est la fin de la rupture dans le réel
le retour vers une destinée séculière


----------



## macelene (5 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Naviguer sur les mers du destin :
> 
> 
> Visuellement il n'y a presque plus rien, il y a longtemps qu'il n'y plus grand chose à voir...  la mer du destin monte et la chaîne de votre encre est bloquée par trop de certitudes...



 Joli très joli  ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

Merci Loustic  , MacMarco  , Arico  , Cillian  , Macelene  et à tous les autres


----------



## Cillian (6 Novembre 2004)

On avance à rien dans c'kanoé ... ... 
Hummm! le thème semble peu susciter les esprits vagabonds   

Mais non, mais c'est bien sur!
On est tous au départ du *Vendée Globe* ce week end.  
Mais où avais-je la tête ?


----------



## macmarco (6 Novembre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> On avance à rien dans c'kanoé ... ...
> Hummm! le thème semble peu susciter les esprits vagabonds
> 
> Mais non, mais c'est bien sur!
> ...


 T'inquiète, Cillian, personnellement, j'attends la marée haute !


----------



## semac (6 Novembre 2004)

vous parlez de la mer, demandé à un Breton... tout Breton qui se respect à une histoire de mer, de marin, de tempête dans un coin de son esprit. la mer impose le respect, la peur, la phobie même à qui n'essaie pas de la connaître, d'en savoir plus sur cet étendue infinie...
mais tout ceux qui ont prouvés qu'ils la respectaient, ont découvert un élément dont on ne peux se passer, qui, quoiqu'il se passe, vous intime de revenir pour votre plus grand plaisir, votre équilibre et votre bien-être...

j'y ai goutté, je ne peux plus m'en passer...


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour.



			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> vous parlez de la mer...


Oui et non.
Vois le  #1191.
Ici on est plutôt dans le vent des glauques !


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> *Naviguer sur les mers du destin.*
> Avec :
> 
> ...


Bonsoir les navigagateurs.   
Les loups guettent au coin du bois...  
Les loups échapperont-ils à leur destin ???   
Les rames sont en bon état, en voulez-vous un coup ??????


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> *Naviguer sur les mers du destin.*
> Avec :
> *- Visuellement
> ...


Envoyons donc un petit coup de rame du destin
----------

Que l'on soit peu ou prou _flaireur_ 
Explorer la mythologie
Révèle l'inconnue _saveur_ 
D'une surprenante magie

Son nom Louis est plus facile
Que le grec Klyphon à _ouïr_ 
Il eut une aventure _tactile_ 
Avec Claire qui le fit jouïr

Mais Jupiter le Dieu jaloux
Affiche _visuellement_ 
Le plus terrifiant des courroux
A l'encontre des deux amants

Il changea la fille en éclair
Et son chéri en vil cambouis
Depuis Louis ne voit plus Claire
Malheur Claire a perdu Louis


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2004)

:hein:  Impossible d'accéder au post #1221 , celui-ci a relancé la machine  :hein:


----------



## abba zaba (10 Novembre 2004)

Bravo à tous


----------



## Cillian (10 Novembre 2004)

L'essai était bien prometteur
Il fallut plus que quelques heures
Pour écrire la suite, soit en fier
Elle mérite bien une prière.   

   

Merci loustic


----------



## aricosec (10 Novembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Envoyons donc un petit coup de rame du destin
> ----------
> ................................................................
> ........
> ...


.
c'est un drole de destin,au lieu de la vue,il aurait peu etre preferé perdre l'ouie
et si louis voit claire,claire n'entend plus louis
et si claire n'entend plus de l'ouie,c'est a cause de louis
.
ARRggg ! :affraid:


----------



## abba zaba (10 Novembre 2004)

Mais Claire, c'est bien le nom de l'oie, non ?


----------



## Cillian (11 Novembre 2004)

Aux auteurs bien inspirés la valeur n'attend pas un grand nombre de journées.   
           

- Dois-je envisager un délai avant de faire un choix ?

- Ou dois-je sceller l'affaire ce soir comme prévu ? (entre 23h et minuit)


----------



## macelene (11 Novembre 2004)

Tu me vois désolée de ne pas avoir rendu une copie pour ta session  :rose:.
Mais bon ya des fois où rien ne vient... où tout reste suspendu dans l'air du temps.
L'automne, et ses mois ne sont pas propices à laisser glisser mon crayon de papier sur mon carnet de mots.
Cela reviendra... Donc pour cette fois, je passe  à bientot et Merci :love:


----------



## macmarco (11 Novembre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Aux auteurs bien inspirés la valeur n'attend pas un grand nombre de journées.
> 
> 
> - Dois-je envisager un délai avant de faire un choix ?
> ...


 Oulà ! 
 Je croyais être disponible aujourd'hui pour finir ce que j'ai commencé et puis.....
 Donc, je veux bien un délai, au moins jusqu'à demain soir ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Novembre 2004)

Bravo Loustic 

MacMarco, ce n'est pas sérieux ça   Tes obligations littéraires devraient passer avant le chouchen et le kouign-aman


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Loustic
> 
> MacMarco, ce n'est pas sérieux ça   Tes obligations littéraires devraient passer avant le chouchen



je veux bien m'occuper du chouchen


----------



## Cillian (12 Novembre 2004)

Pour sur, c'est pas sérieux tout ça   

Mais vu les antécédents de macmarco (tout du moins sur ce post) Je ne peux que accorder le délai demandé et même un peu plus. 
Je pars demain chez des amis pour ne revenir que dans la journée de dimanche.

Donc le choix se fera * Dimanche soir *.

PS : c'est cette abscence prévue qui m'avais fais choisir ce Jeudi dans un premier temps. 

PPS : il vous reste du chouchen ?


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Loustic
> 
> MacMarco, ce n'est pas sérieux ça   Tes obligations littéraires devraient passer avant le chouchen et le kouign-aman


 C'est plus prosaïque que ça !  
 Je suis allé dépanner l'imprimante de ma frangine !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus prosaïque que ça !
> Je suis allé dépanner l'imprimante de ma frangine !



Tu devrais sous-traiter contre du chouchen et du kouign-anam


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus prosaïque que ça !
> Je suis allé dépanner l'imprimante de ma frangine !


l'imprimante de ta frangine était en panne ?
on pourrait le résumer ainsi :
frangine panne ! (frangipane)

pfffffffff....   

(je suis déjà sorti... me cherchez pas !)


----------



## Cillian (12 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> l'imprimante de ta frangine était en panne ?
> on pourrait le résumer ainsi :
> frangine panne ! (frangipane)
> 
> ...



et en plus ça colle aux dents     

(je te suis)


----------



## macmarco (14 Novembre 2004)

Allez !
 Il est temps !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

Comme d'habitude le texte et l'image, pour un beau voyage  Bravo


----------



## macmarco (14 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'habitude le texte et l'image, pour un beau voyage  Bravo


 Merci Tibo !


----------



## Talchan (14 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'habitude le texte et l'image, pour un beau voyage  Bravo


j'suis tout à fait d'accord


----------



## Cillian (14 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir    

Bravo macmarco    

Bien, le temps de vous relire :

*- Talchan
- aricosec
- TibomonG4
- loustic 
- macmarco*

et vous aurez le pseudo du gagnant

merci à tous pour votre participation.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

Message s'adressant à tous les navigateurs et navigatrices naviguant
    aveuglément sur ces mers du "destin" devenues agitées.
*Visuellement*, des *flaireurs* et *flaireuses* se disant bon "samaritains"
    ont viré de bord trop vite sur un coup de tabac propagé d'hypocrisie.

    Apparemment, ils ont dû *ouïr* des courants de lamentations divergents
    et ils font fausse route en croyant aider et "jugeant" ceux-ci par 
    méconnaissance
    de la source sans *saveur*, de cette fissure qui en est la cause réelle.

    Avant que le chavirement lui en soit fatal de perdre toute dignité face 
    à ces mers virtuelles, il est encore temps de se tourner vers
    celui/celle qui vous a faussement aiguillé. Il est encore temps de
    reprendre la barre, d'abaisser les voiles et de rétablir la situation 
    devenue manifestement pitoyable. 

    Car l'ancre peut être jetée à tout moment, ainsi l'encre noire peut en découler 
    à flot... et sans *tact il*/*e*lle en subirait des conséquences non souhaitées
    de cette marée noire montante.

    A bon lecteur ! A bon entendeur ! 

    Sur ce bon vent !

​


----------



## Cillian (15 Novembre 2004)

Ne perdez pas patience, j'attends un dernier texte d'oupsy qui devrait être posté incéssament sous peu

Tic, tac,...,tic, tac,...,tic, tac,...,tic, tac,...,tic, tac,...,


----------



## Cillian (15 Novembre 2004)

Ha bin c'est fait 
Merci oupsy


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

:love: Bravo Oupsy


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2004)

Oui ! Bravo Oupsy !   

 Enfilez vos cirés !


----------



## Cillian (15 Novembre 2004)

Ont participés :

*- Talchan
- aricosec
- TibomonG4
- loustic 
- macmarco
- oupsy*

Le "père" de notre prochaine destinée est : *macmarco*

et encore merci à tous


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Ont participés :
> 
> *- Talchan
> - aricosec
> ...



 d'avoir attendu les participants... mais ils sont venus, pas nombreux, mais de qualité 

Et *Bravo à Marco :love: *


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2004)

Oulà ! 
 Merci Cillian !  
 Merci macelene !  :love:

 La nuit portant conseil, je vais réfléchir jusqu'à demain et je vous donnerai le nouveau thème dans la journée !


----------



## aricosec (15 Novembre 2004)

content de retrouver OUPSY,elle a une belle plume ..................  :rose: 
mais non,bande de p'tits salopards, ,je ne pensais pas a ça  
de toute façon OUPSY le sais ;  
MACELENE lit mais c'est tout, ,un poil mal placé ?  
.
quand a MACMARCO ,ancien journalite a ouest france ,il sait faire !
.
*"le poid des mots, le choc des photos" *


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ...
> .
> quand a MACMARCO ,ancien journalite a ouest france ,il sait faire !


 Ouarf !!!   




> .
> *"le poid des mots, le choc des photos" *


 Heu, ça, c'est plutôt Paris-Match !    


 Merci M'sieur Rico !


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2004)

Hop !

*Voici le nouveau thème :*

*Une enquête tordue*.
*
Les mots à utiliser :*

*- Journal
 - Tableau de bord
 - Mastic
 - Pot-au-feu
 - Médiéval*
*
Bouclage : mercredi 24/11/2004 minuit*

 A vos blocs-notes et crayons et ouvrez les yeux et les oreilles ! 
 Bonne chance !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

Bravo MacMarco   

Maintenant on va essayer de faire du pot-au-feu avec du mastic :sick:


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo MacMarco
> 
> Maintenant on va essayer de faire du pot-au-feu avec du mastic :sick:


 Merci Tibo !  

 Bon courage ! 

_Euh... sinon, si tu m'invites, tu me laisses faire la cuisine ?_


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> _Euh... sinon, si tu m'invites, tu me laisses faire la cuisine ?_



D'accord  mais je fais les courses, si tu veux  Alors, des petits clous tu en veux combien pour piquer les oignons ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Novembre 2004)

Dépêche du 15 novembre 2004

"Qui a mis du mastic dans le pot-au-feu ?"

Un crime d'une rare violence et attentatoire à la normalité a été commis : du mastic a été retrouvé dans le pot- au-feu 
Après une enquête baclée, Clrak Gabel a été arrêté
En guise d'explications, l'iconoclaste déjà coupable d'obscurité mais victime d'oubli a déclaré
"Le pot-au-feu est un plat médévial qui me fait vomir car je n'aime pas le poireau. On ne m'y reprendra pas une troisième fois. On ne vit qu'une fois et je n'ai qu'un foi"
Le mystère s'épaissit comme le bouillon du pot-au-feu que l'accusé aime pourtant  
Au surplus, un cheveu dans la soupe a également été trouvé
"Force est de constater que cette enquête est tirée par les cheveux" a déclaré le détective qui lui est unique et loge au 221 avec son docteur
Poirot a effectivement coché dans son tableau de bord à cette date
"L'assasin habite au 21"
Gabel habite certes au 21 mais pas dans Jump Street
Tant pis pour lui, il jouait également parfois au 421
Le Faisceau de preuves est trop lumineux 

Copyleft 2004. Non Associated Press. Aucun droit réservé. La reproduction ou la distribution de ces écran sans l'accord express de Non Associated Press est fortement encouragée.

Epilogue

Après enquête sérieuse, il appert que des caractères d'imprimerie ont été trouvés dans la soupe. En fait le typographe a fait un mastic. Le journaliste a lu que du mastic était tombé dans la soupe alors qu'il fallait lire "Miss Marple ne met pas d'aspic dans le pot-au-feu". Gabel chez lequel avait été retrouvé Vipère au poing a été fusillé au prétexte que l'on achève bien les chevaux par le bourreau McCoy avant que la vérité n'éclate par ailleurs. N'ayant pu sauver l'âme du malheureux, Poirot, dans son Styles bien connu, a décidé pour une fois de devenir criminel avant de passer la larme à gauche


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Dépêche du 15 novembre 2004
> 
> "Qui a mis du mastic dans le pot au feu ?"
> 
> ...


 Merci Pitchfork ! 
 Quelle célérité !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci Pitchfork !
> Quelle célérité !



Non à midi c'est du céleri rave que j'ai mangé !

J'espère qu'il y a une prime au premier arrivant !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci Pitchfork !
> Quelle célérité !



Il a failli faire déborder le pot-au-feu au mastic, dans son élan


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Dépêche du 15 novembre 2004
> 
> "Qui a mis du mastic dans le pot-au-feu ?"
> 
> ...



Un correcteur anonyme m'a très amicalement prêté sa FOI pour me faire remarquer qu'il s'agit du FOIE. Je corrige l'erreur qui nuit à la clarté d'ensemble de ce texte d'une limpidité évidente sans cette coquille.

D'un autre côté comme mon texte parle d'erreurs typographiques, cette erreur involontaire et d'autres sont parfaitement à leur place et fréquentes dans les journaux.

Je ne peux plus citer donc je poste une deuxième fois. 

Dépêche du 15 novembre 2004

"Qui a mis du mastic dans le pot-au-feu ?"

Un crime d'une rare violence et attentatoire à la normalité a été commis : du mastic a été retrouvé dans le pot- au-feu 
Après une enquête bâclée, Clrak Gabel a été arrêté
En guise d'explications, l'iconoclaste déjà coupable d'obscurité mais victime d'oubli a déclaré
"Le pot-au-feu est un plat médiéval qui me fait vomir car je n'aime pas le poireau. On ne m'y reprendra pas une troisième fois. On ne vit qu'une fois et je n'ai qu'un foie"
Le mystère s'épaissit comme le bouillon du pot-au-feu que l'accusé aime pourtant  
Au surplus, un cheveu dans la soupe a également été trouvé
"Force est de constater que cette enquête est tirée par les cheveux" a déclaré le détective qui lui est unique et loge au 221 avec son docteur
Poirot a effectivement coché dans son tableau de bord à cette date
"L'assassin habite au 21"
Gabel habite certes au 21 mais pas dans Jump Street
Tant pis pour lui, il jouait également parfois au 421
Le Faisceau de preuves est trop lumineux 

Copyleft 2004. Non Associated Press. Aucun droit réservé. La reproduction ou la distribution de ces écrans sans l'accord express de Non Associated Press est fortement encouragée.

Epilogue

Après enquête sérieuse, il appert que des caractères d'imprimerie ont été trouvés dans la soupe. En fait le typographe a fait un mastic. Le journaliste a lu que du mastic était tombé dans la soupe alors qu'il fallait lire "Miss Marple ne met pas d'aspic dans le pot-au-feu". Gabel chez lequel avait été retrouvé Vipère au poing a été fusillé au prétexte que l'on achève bien les chevaux par le bourreau McCoy avant que la vérité n'éclate par ailleurs. N'ayant pu sauver l'âme du malheureux, Poirot, dans son Styles bien connu, a décidé pour une fois de devenir criminel avant de passer la larme à gauche


----------



## aricosec (15 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Au surplus, un cheveu dans la soupe a également été trouvé
> "Force est de constater que cette enquête est tirée par les cheveux" a déclaré le détective qui lui est unique et loge au 221 avec son docteur...............................................................
> .......................................................
> 
> a décidé pour une fois de devenir criminel avant de passer la larme à gauche


.
super enquete, , mais on ne sait toujours pas qui a tué le boucher   
 :hein:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (15 Novembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> super enquete, , mais on ne sait toujours pas qui a tué le boucher
> :hein:




Maybe it is le Colonel Moutarde ?
Stay aware !


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2004)

Merci Cillian.
Bravo MacMarco.
De tout coeur avec les malheureux travailleurs de la mer du destin
qui ont vu lerur front se rider un peu plus et leurs mains calleuses
s'engourdir au contact des dures réalités de la vie.
Courage tas de machins, l'Arico rigole de nous voir trimer ainsi,
mais rira bien qui rira, qui rira, qui rira,...


----------



## aricosec (17 Novembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Merci Cillian,Bravo MacMarco.
> De tout coeur avec les malheureux travailleurs de la mer du destin
> qui ont vu lerur front se rider un peu plus et leurs mains calleuses
> s'engourdir au contact des dures réalités de la vie.
> ...


.
un nouveau train ?   bon d'accord !
qui rira ,qui rira ,qui rira ! .
au suivant !


----------



## aricosec (17 Novembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Maybe it is le Colonel Moutarde ?
> Stay aware !


.
mais non,  ,si tu avais suivis,celui la est mort dans les premiers post de ce thread .


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Novembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> mais non,  ,si tu avais suivis,celui la est mort dans les premiers post de ce thread .



Au surplus ce boucher ne travaille pas le lapin


----------



## aricosec (17 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Au surplus ce boucher ne travaille pas le lapin


.
et vice et versa


----------



## lumai (17 Novembre 2004)

Là, Tweety dort. Tweety, c'est le chat de la maison. Oui je sais ce que vous pensez, Tweety c'est un drôle de nom pour un chat. Mais que voulez-vous, il ne l'a pas choisi ce nom. Une drôle d'idée est simplement passée dans l'esprit de ses maîtres ce jour-là.

 Donc Tweety dort malgré le raffut autour de lui. Sur le *journal*. Personne ne sait pourquoi, mais il préfère toujours le journal. D'autant plus si quelqu'un est en train de le lire. Ce n'est pas le cas, ce soir. Personne ne lit le journal et Tweety ne fait que dormir dessus.

 Il digère, Tweety, en fait ce soir. C'est aussi pour ça qu'il dort si bien. Pourtant il n'a pas eu droit au *pot-au-feu*  dont il a surveillé la cuisson tout l'après-midi. On ne sait jamais, des fois qu'une âme charitable pense à lui. Mais aujourd'hui, non, personne n'y a pensé.

 D'ailleurs personne ne pense à lui ce soir. Il les voit, quand il émerge de sa torpeur, à travers les barreaux de la chaise néo-médiévale. Ils s'affolent beaucoup ce soir. Beaucoup trop à son goût. C'est qu'ils finiraient même par le réveiller !!!
 D'ailleurs personne n'a pensé au pot au feu non plus... enfin jusqu'à ce que la maison empeste le _*mastic*_ brûlé. Là tout le monde s'est souvenu du pot-au-feu.

 Tweety se doute bien de ce qui cause tout cela. Ce n'est pas un mal d'ailleurs que ce fichu canari ne soit plus là. Il pourra enfin dormir en paix. Bon la petite a pleuré tout l'après-midi, à le chercher partout son piaf, mais au moins maintenant il n'entend plus les couinements incessant de l'aut' poussin.

 Quand ils ont trouvé la cage vide et quelques plumes au sol, ça a été vite l'affolement dans la maison. Ha ! Ils l'ont bien ignoré ce soir leur _*tableau de bord*_ ! Bizarrement personne n'a encore pensé à lui. Ils cherchent toujours apparemment le canari. Ils font les recoins de la maison sans le trouver ce maudit piaf.

 Tweety sent quand même qu'il ne devrait pas tarder à se faufiler dehors. Ho pas bien loin. Un p'tit coin sous le bois fera l'affaire. Il sent qu'il ne vont pas tarder à faire rapprochement et qu'il a tout intérêt à se faire oublier encore un peu.


----------



## macmarco (17 Novembre 2004)

Merci Lumai !


----------



## Cillian (18 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Là, Tweety dort. Tweety, c'est le chat de la maison. Oui je sais ce que vous pensez, Tweety c'est un drôle de nom pour un chat. Mais que voulez-vous, il ne l'a pas choisi ce nom. Une drôle d'idée est simplement passée dans l'esprit de ses maîtres ce jour-là.
> 
> Donc Tweety dort malgré le raffut autour de lui. Sur le *journal*. Personne ne sait pourquoi, mais il préfère toujours le journal. D'autant plus si quelqu'un est en train de le lire. Ce n'est pas le cas, ce soir. Personne ne lit le journal et Tweety ne fait que dormir dessus.
> 
> ...



Un! Quoi! 'Ro minet à bouffé Titi, mais que faisais Mémé pendant ce temps là ?  
Promenait-elle Brutus ?  
Faisait-elle du shopping ?  
Cuisinait-elle dans son coin ?  
Aucune réponse à toutes ces questions. 
*Mais bravo Lumai*


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2004)

L'enquête de l'inspecteur Dudule
Commença d'une façon bizarre
On avait trouvé un bidule
Tout près de la Gare Saint-Lazare   

C'est quoi ce drôle de machin
Criait Dudule dans le crachin
Peut-être un cornet acoustique
Un amplificateur optique   

Il se souvient de l'autre affaire
Des amoureux c'est inouï
Malheur Louis n'entend plus Claire
Horreur Claire ne voit plus Louis   

Fin limier surnommé Chère Loque
Il remarqua la chaîne en or
Qui reliait à sa breloque
Le cadavre de Pythagore   

Sacré Pyth il est mort encore
D'indigestion de *pot-au-feu* 
Tout près un petit chien dévore
Des restes aussi bons que du pneu   

A part le *mastic* pas de trace
Notre inspecteur perdait la face
Sans preuve il soupçonna le boucher
Un fait-divers vint le sauver   

A la Une du *journal* Loustic
Vol d'un *tableau de bord* de Seine
Faudra comparer l'ADN
De la bidoche et du mastic  :rateau: 

Pas besoin de cette analyse
Le voleur complice du boucher
Sans honte *médit et va l'* cafter
Dudule peut se faire la valise


----------



## macmarco (18 Novembre 2004)

Merci Loustic !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Bravo Loustic  , bravo Lumai   Très jolie l'histoire du chat Tweety


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2004)

Allez, je fais une tentative. :rose: 

La rue semblait déserte. Je m'apprêtais malgré tout à sortir par ce froid glacial. Après tout il fallait bien que je me bouge, si ce n'était pour aller acheter mon *journal*. Je franchis donc le pas de porte. Un froid glacial, celui qui vous prend à la gorge à vous piquer les yeux. D'ailleurs, le froid entrait visiblement par le sieul, l'isolation avait mal été faite. Un peu de *mastic* fera sans doute l'affaire. Je fis quelques pas, pour finalement me résigner: je prendrai la voiture, même pour quelques centaines de mètres. Fallait-il faire encore la démarrer, la voiture, le moteur semblait gelé, noyé, ankylosé. Même les lumières du *tableau de bord* avaient daignées s'allumer. Après tout, je me devais de lire la presse quotidienne. On avait tellement parlé de cette affaire étrange un peu partout, cela m'intriguait: un homme avait étranglé sa compagne de manière assez sordide, je vous passe les détails. C'était pourtant un couple ordinaire, sans histoire visiblement, mariés depuis 2 ans. Ils habitaient mon quartier. Je les connaissais assez peu finalement, mais ils me paraissaient sympathique. J'ai encore l'odeur du délicieux *pot-au-feu* que Carine, l'épouse tuée, avait cuisiné il y a une semaine. L'odeur avait parfumé pendant quelques jours la cage d'escalier, ce qui avait déplu a pas mal de gens.
De retour donc à la maison, après m'être littéralement frigorifié, je remontais doucement les marches et franchissait mon antre. J'aime bien appeler mon logement, «mon antre», cela donne un petit côté *médiéval *qui a son charme. 
Enfin au chaud.


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2004)

Cool, un nouveau !  
 Merci WebO !


----------



## rezba (19 Novembre 2004)

Mon front est glacé, de cette sueur froide, sechée, maintenant. Les arbres défilent, la brume s'en mèle. La voiture est collée au bitume. Je regarde le *tableau de bord*, je ne fais que ça. Trop vite.
 Trop seul. Les micro-coupures de sommeil s'enchainent. Je dois m'arrêter. Mais pas là, pas dans le froid. Pas sur une aire d'autoroute glauque.
 Je reprends une gorgée de ce liquide chargé de sucre, de vitamines, de guarana et de taurine. La nuit sera moins lourde. J'accélère, jusqu'à Carcassonne. 
 L'aire est déserte. La voiture s'arrête devant le point de panorama. Il fait froid. Et sec. Le vent souffle. Fort. Je voudrais colmater toutes les brèches de mes vêtements. Les sceller. Au *mastic*. Et rester là, dans la nuit, à contempler cette cité improbablement intacte. Carcassonne. Cela fait vingt-cinq siècles que des hommes habitent là, sur ce caillou exposé au vent. Ils ont d'abord construit les remparts, puis le chateau. Puis, autour, cette ville. Comment était-ce, au moyen-âge ?
     Le monde *médiéval* reste un mystère, un univers de contrastes. Etait-ce l'enfer que l'on décrit parfois ? Ou ce moment de profonde nouveauté que certains historiens racontent ? On ne sait pas. On continue de véhiculer ces visions péjoratives. Comme cet ami qui me commentait un fait divers, lu dans le *journal*, ce matin. "C'est le moyen-âge", disait-il. Mais que sait-on, au juste, de la vie de ces gens ?
 Aujourd'hui, la Cité de Carcassonne n'est plus qu'un disneyland, un attrape-gogos. Une vitrine réactionnaire. Classée au patrimoine de l'Humanité par l'Unesco et la World Company.
     Heureusement que l'Aude ne se résume pas à ça. Heureusement. Je repense à ce *pot-au-feu* de canard, dégusté à midi. Préparé comme les audois savent le faire. Le canard gras, sa chair qui se détache sur les os. Le bouillon parfumé, odorant. Les légumes imprégnés. Et ces tartines de foie mi-cuit, posées en rosace autour de l'assiette creuse.
 Le souvenir du repas me redonne de l'audace. Encore deux cents kilomètres, et je serais chez moi. La nuit est froide, mais je ne suis pas las.


----------



## rezba (19 Novembre 2004)

Merci, WebO, tu m'as donné envie de te suivre dans le froid.  Et merci à toi, MacMarco pour ce cocktail de mots.


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2004)

Hé bé, je suis gâté !  
 Merci rezba ! 






_PS : Ca va pas de parler cuisine à c't'heure-ci ?!!! _  :rateau:


----------



## camisol (19 Novembre 2004)

_PS : Ca va pas de parler cuisine à c't'heure-ci ?!!! _  :rateau: [/QUOTE]


L'est dure, cette viande. On dirait du *mastic*. L'avait pourtant l'air bonne comme du *pot-au-feu*, mais l'est pire dure qu'un *tableau d'bord*. Si j'avais su, j'aurais bouffé mon *journal*. Ou mes semelles. Mieux vaut ça que des ordures, non? 
Ah, y'a pas d'énigme, on est plus dans le *médiéval*, quoi ! :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> L'est dure, cette viande. On dirait du *mastic*. L'avait pourtant l'air bonne comme du *pot-au-feu*, mais l'est pire dure qu'un *tableau d'bord*. Si j'avais su, j'aurais bouffé mon *journal*. Ou mes semelles. Mieux vaut ça que des ordures, non?
> Ah, y'a pas d'énigme, on est plus dans le *médiéval*, quoi ! :rateau:


 



 Merci Camisol !


----------



## Luc G (19 Novembre 2004)

C'est pas encore aujourd'hui que je vais retrouver le temps de pondre avec la tête.


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas encore aujourd'hui que je vais retrouver le temps de pondre avec la tête.


 Et c'est bien dommage !


----------



## mado (19 Novembre 2004)

Dis Jean Marc,
Tu crois que c'est le primeur qui les a inspiré..?    

Belle nuit de mots _(do  )_ en tous cas.


----------



## poildep (19 Novembre 2004)

*Medhi et Val*érie formaient un couple soudé. Ils vivaient à *Maastricht* (prononcez [mastic]) et étaient des *potes au feu* et regretté Boris, qui le *jour n'al*lait pas bien et le soir mourait, laissant à sa place un amas de poussière bleue : le *tas bleu de Bor*is.


----------



## macelene (19 Novembre 2004)

MArco tu en as du beau MOnde ds ta session 

4 d'un coup... Une révélation, de l'audace, des mots qui touchent, des mots doux et forts...

Mon oeil me dit que tu vas peut-être en avoir d'autre ...

Me demande si je vais pouvoir faire un truc à la hauteur  , sont forts.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

Dans un pot de grés il avait déchiré une lettre. Il se servait toujours de ce pot là pour les brûler. Ce pot-au-feu était comme son lieu d'amnésie. Il y jeta une allumette et regarda le papier se tordre et se border de bleu. Les bleus de l'âme sont-ils de cette couleur ? Va savoir... Journal d'une vie partie en cendres et pourtant l'enquête avait été longue pour trouver la vérité. Il se demandera sûrement encore demain si elle avait vraiment aimé ce pauvre erre. 
Au mur, une mauvaise reproduction d'un tableau de Soulages. Sa couleur de geai lui rappelle combien la lumière peut être belle lorsqu'elle est emportée par le diable et conservée au bord des ténébres. Ce tableau de bord de ténébres, c'est son destructeur de vision. Ses yeux passent du pot-au-feu au tableau de bord puis s'attardent sur un journal posé à ses pieds. Sur une page on parle de la lointaine Île Moustique, c'est là qu'il a choisi de déposer un peu de mastic pour réparer le carreau cassé du fragile vitrail médiéval de sa fenêtre. 
L'inspecteur cherche toujours à comprendre ce qui fait que tout ceci fût si cher à son c½ur. Face à de tels indices, il reste sans trouver le motif du crime. L'enquête tordue restera dans les dossiers classés sans suite, à moins qu'un autre indice trouvé dans les cendres du pot-au-feu ne vienne tout remettre en question.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Dans un pot de grés il avait déchiré une lettre. Il se servait toujours de ce pot là pour les brûler. Ce pot-au-feu était comme son lieu d'amnésie. Il y jeta une allumette et regarda le papier se tordre et se border de bleu. Les bleus de l'âme sont-ils de cette couleur ? Va savoir... Journal d'une vie partie en cendres et pourtant l'enquête avait été longue pour trouver la vérité. Il se demandera sûrement encore demain si elle avait vraiment aimé ce pauvre erre.
> Au mur, une mauvaise reproduction d'un tableau de Soulages. Sa couleur de geai lui rappelle combien la lumière peut être belle lorsqu'elle est emportée par le diable et conservée au bord des ténébres. Ce tableau de bord de ténébres, c'est son destructeur de vision. Ses yeux passent du pot-au-feu au tableau de bord puis s'attardent sur un journal posé à ses pieds. Sur une page on parle de la lointaine Île Moustique, c'est là qu'il a choisi de déposer un peu de mastic pour réparer le carreau cassé du fragile vitrail médiéval de sa fenêtre.
> L'inspecteur cherche toujours à comprendre ce qui fait que tout ceci fût si cher à son c½ur. Face à de tels indices, il reste sans trouver le motif du crime. L'enquête tordue restera dans les dossiers classés sans suite, à moins qu'un autre indice trouvé dans les cendres du pot-au-feu ne vienne tout remettre en question.



Ma tante qui travaille dans les postes me disait que le spectateur est distrait de trop de couleurs. Distrait je ne l'ai jamais écouté et maintenant elle ne me distrait plus.

PS : Ludo te passe son bonjour : ce n'est pas qu'il ne veut pas mais il s'en fait un principe


----------



## loustic (19 Novembre 2004)

L'enquête est-elle vraiment tordue ?
Etant donné son succès, il est difficile de dire
qu'il s'agit d'une enquête tortue !

Déclaration du commissaire principal :

L'enquête avance !
L'assassin court toujours !


----------



## mado (19 Novembre 2004)

Qui ?

Sur mon *tableau de bord* de lectures à venir, j'ai encore rendez-vous avec elle.
Archéologue de l'époque *médiévale*, elle est finalement tombée dans le *pot-à-feu* (marmitte, à l'origine) du _Rompol_ et fait _danser_ les mots avec brio.
Et quand, délaissant son inspecteur à l'imper couleur *mastic*, pour mettre sa plume au service d'une autre vérité sur le _vagabond aux yeux souriants (_qui fait malheureusement la une du *journal* en un triste jour de février 2004), je l'aime aussi.

Qui ?


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2004)

Eh bien dites-moi, quel succès !!!   
 Encore, encore !!! :love:


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dis Jean Marc,
> Tu crois que c'est le primeur qui les a inspiré..?


 Ah, c'est donc ça !   




			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Qui ?
> 
> Sur mon *tableau de bord* de lectures à venir, j'ai encore rendez-vous avec elle.
> Archéologue de l'époque *médiévale*, elle est finalement tombée dans le *pot-à-feu* (marmitte, à l'origine) du _Rompol_ et fait _danser_ les mots avec brio.
> ...


 Merci madonna !


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ...Me demande si je vais pouvoir faire un truc à la hauteur  , sont forts.


 Hop, hop, hop !!!! :mouais:
 Pas de faux-fuyants !!   :love:


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *Medhi et Val*érie formaient un couple soudé. Ils vivaient à *Maastricht* (prononcez [mastic]) et étaient des *potes au feu* et regretté Boris, qui le *jour n'al*lait pas bien et le soir mourait, laissant à sa place un amas de poussière bleue : le *tas bleu de Bor*is.


 

 Merci poildep !


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Dans un pot de grés il avait déchiré une lettre. Il se servait toujours de ce pot là pour les brûler. Ce pot-au-feu était comme son lieu d'amnésie. Il y jeta une allumette et regarda le papier se tordre et se border de bleu. Les bleus de l'âme sont-ils de cette couleur ? Va savoir... Journal d'une vie partie en cendres et pourtant l'enquête avait été longue pour trouver la vérité. Il se demandera sûrement encore demain si elle avait vraiment aimé ce pauvre erre.
> Au mur, une mauvaise reproduction d'un tableau de Soulages. Sa couleur de geai lui rappelle combien la lumière peut être belle lorsqu'elle est emportée par le diable et conservée au bord des ténébres. Ce tableau de bord de ténébres, c'est son destructeur de vision. Ses yeux passent du pot-au-feu au tableau de bord puis s'attardent sur un journal posé à ses pieds. Sur une page on parle de la lointaine Île Moustique, c'est là qu'il a choisi de déposer un peu de mastic pour réparer le carreau cassé du fragile vitrail médiéval de sa fenêtre.
> L'inspecteur cherche toujours à comprendre ce qui fait que tout ceci fût si cher à son c½ur. Face à de tels indices, il reste sans trouver le motif du crime. L'enquête tordue restera dans les dossiers classés sans suite, à moins qu'un autre indice trouvé dans les cendres du pot-au-feu ne vienne tout remettre en question.


 Merci Tibo !


----------



## monoeil (19 Novembre 2004)

Le *mastic,* poreux aux ondes, cède. Des pans se lézardent, les linteaux battent en brèche. Je suis de ma fenêtre, créneau *médiéval * des temps nouveaux. Lent. Quête d'émotions et d'éther nourissier, les fils d'Ariane peuplent mon *tableau de bord* de liens plus ou moins dérisoires, d'univers inconnus. Parfois, des astres je lévite et contemple vos signes. Sur ce *journal* je perce vos lignes, leurs flancs ouverts faisant mes humeurs. Mais désastre, je l'évite. Expédier des carreaux ou adouber de ma tour, c'est cela mon *pot au feu*, ma chance d'enfer. Êtres en nombre vous m'intriguez, l'épilogue est pour jamais. J'écris à la mine de plomb, je vous-tu, vous m'êtes pourtant si proches.

L'écran dissipé, colmater.


----------



## macelene (19 Novembre 2004)

pour mettre des mots sur la toile ???  Je ne sais pas...   

En tous cas ils sont tous forts les derners textes et les nouveaux participants  Bravo


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2004)

Merci monoeil !


----------



## aricosec (19 Novembre 2004)

Une enquête tordue.Les mots à utiliser :
- Journal- Tableau de bord- Mastic- Pot-au-feu- Médiéval
.
l'homme appuyait sur l'champignon
c'etait un gros bonhomme tout rond
en fait c'etait le commissaire
de la banlieue de st'nazaire
il fixait son TABLEAU DE BORD
comme s'il voulait defier la mort
et pourtant il aimait la vie
et sa famille et ses amis
tu as vraiment beaucoup de tics
on croirait bien que tu MASTIC(oui je sais ) 
si cette enquete te turlupine
tu f'ra des cordes dans la marine
c'est des bobards dans ton JOURNAL
tu sais tres bien,qu'ça fait du mal
tout ces crimes de la societé
tu n'peut pas tous les empecher
disait la femme du commissaire
personne ne pouvait la faire taire
personne n'avait meme essayé
elle etait reine chez les casses pieds
elle etait aussi cordon bleu
surtout avec son POT AU FEU
et c'etait le coeur sur la main
qu'ensemble ont y cassait le pain
c'est sur dans un temps MEDIEVAL
fier chevalier sur son cheval
pour conquerir une telle femme
on aurait declarée sa flamme
et c'est au fil d'une rapiere
qu'on aurait passé l'commissaire
car vraiment un cuistot comme ça
c'est pas souvent q'on en trouv'ra


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2004)

Merci beaucoup M'sieur Rico !


----------



## Cillian (20 Novembre 2004)

Waaahouu! Bon courage macmarco 

Vu l'entousiasme du sujet ton "enquête" risque d'être tordue pour désigner ton successeur.

*Bravo à tous*
  
 


P.S. : Ok j'm'y mets.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Waaahouu! Bon courage macmarco
> 
> Vu l'entousiasme du sujet ton "enquête" risque d'être tordue pour désigner ton successeur.
> 
> ...



Dans toute enquête qui se respecte il y a des pots de vin


----------



## Cillian (20 Novembre 2004)

Épisode un

Je la sentais mal cette histoire. À vrai dire elle sentait le coup fourré, le coup foiré, le coup tordu même.
Et pour le pendu qui me faisait face, un cou tordu ça la fous mal.

Tout cela avait commencé par un coup de fil anonyme, bien sur. La voie douce et reposée d'une femme sur mon répondeur
me donnant rendez-vous chez le défunt dénudé qui se balançait encore sous mes yeux.
Huum! curieuse façon de s'envoyer en l'air !...

Même l'appartement était dénudé, plus un rideau aux fenêtres, d'ailleurs il n'y a plus de fenêtre, plus une toile aux murs,
plus de moquette au sol, plus un meuble, plus ... ... Ah! si, dans un coin une table de chevet et dessus un *journal*, intime ...

... À suivre.  ​


----------



## Cillian (21 Novembre 2004)

épisode deux

... Un journal, un Times du mois dernier avec ce titre en première page :
«the dashboard's bloodthirsty revenge»
la sanglante vengeance du *tableau de bord* et une photo montrant une religieuse apparemment morte,
étoufée par son hamburger coincé entre sa bouche et son air bag dégonflé. Le ketchup dégoulinant comme du sang sur le tissus flasque.

La gourmandise est un défaut mais dela à crever par le plat de résistance d'un fast food, non c'est de l'abus de pouvoir. 

Sous le journal, une photo. Sur la photo une toile, un portrait, coincée entre deux hublots. Un tableau de prime abord en piteux état.
Le tableau déprime à bord de ce rafiot. Au dos de la photo un nom et une date :
"Inocent III - 1234"
Derrière les hublots un fond marin. Une épave donc.
Huuum! Le portrait d'un pape, le corps d'une religieuse, c'est pas très catholique tous ça...

... À suivre   ​


----------



## macmarco (21 Novembre 2004)

Merci Cillian ! 
 On attend la suite !


----------



## Cillian (22 Novembre 2004)

Le temps d'un copier/coller et ça vient


----------



## Cillian (22 Novembre 2004)

Épisode trois

...De retour à mon bureau le téléphone sonne à nouveau. À confondre vitesse et précipitation pour déverrouiller la porte, je m'excite sur la serrure qui fini par céder à mes caprices et au  moment de décrocher l'appareil, je stop mon geste et j'écoute, la même voie que ce matin :
- Désolée je n'ai pas pu vous retrouver comme prévu ce matin un empêch ... 
(_ Le coup de frein crissant d'un véhicule résonne en bruit de fond, mon interlocutrice accélère le rythme. _)
 ...chement dut à ... Vous êtes en danger ... 
(_ Une portière claque, une deuxième aussi. _) ... 
Méfiez-vous, restez sur vos gardes, attendez-moi ce soir au Mi ...
(_ Des coups ? On cherche à défoncer une porte _)
 ...di-Minuit ... (_ CLAC! Des pas, du verre brisé ...  _)
Une autre voie, un homme : 
-Vite la fenêtre!
(_ Plusieurs personnes courent. On empoigne le combiné, une respiration sèche ... ... ... _)
- Merde elle a eu le temps d'se barrer.
(_ À nouveau des pas deux personnes qui courent, ...
Le bruit de course s'estompe, ...
Les portières, ...
Un moteur ...
Le véhicule part sur les chapeaux de roues ...
...    ...    ...
...    ...    ... _)

Silence! Plus rien! Mais dans quelle galère je me suis encore fourré ? 
Je sort mon pétard, il est prêt à l'emploie.
Je quitte le bureau, je dois réfléchir. Changer d'atmosphère, d'idées et surtout les remettre en place.

J'ai passé l'après midi à chercher une explication logique à tout cela, sans en trouver. J'arrive à l'entée du Midi-Minuit, le dernier resto à la mode, où l'ou vous sert les bons vieux plats traditionnels remis au goût du jour : Choucroute copieusement garnie, bouillabaisse avec du véritable poisson, cassoulets (tous les vrais de ....), aïoli provençale, moules marinières, etc ... etc ... Ce soir le plat du jour c'est le * Pot-au-feu * saveurs Basques. Déjà 20h00, je pousse la porte d'entrée. Toutes les tables sont occupées par un ou deux couples. Ma mystérieuse correspondante ne semble pas être là. Je m'installe, seul, les regards fusent sur moi. Je réponds par un grand sourire niais et commande un Jack Daniel's Gold Medal 1905 pour patienter. Peut de temps après la porte d'entrée s'ouvre. Pénètre dans l'enceinte une poupée de cire.
Je reste bouche bée, sans son ...

... À suivre   ​


----------



## Cillian (23 Novembre 2004)

Épisode quatre

... Tel Woolffy face au chaperon rouge mes yeux sortent de leur orbite, ma langue tombe à terre, là, devant moi, Mme Jessica Rabbit en chaire et en os. Elle s'approche :
- Bonsoir chéri! 
et me roule une pelle, qui dure, qui dure,... 
Qui dur? J'en peux plus, j'ai le mickey en 3D, il faut que je respire et ça c'est peu de le dire! 
2 minutes 30 de bonheur à me faire des idées sur la suite de la soirée.
Le baiser cesse enfin. Je la fixe étonné, elle me fait comprendre discrètement de jouer le jeu.
- Ta journée c'est bien passé ? 
- Bonsoir chérie ! Oui toi aussi à ce que je vois.

Le repas nous est servit, après le départ du sommelier «Jessica» entame à voie basse un début d'explication :
- Ma vie est un serpent, un serpent au c½ur froid. J'ai expié mes pêchés, je porte ma croix. Si ça continue comme ça c'est l'horreur, encore sept ans de malheur. Je veux vous parlez de l'arme de demain, enfantée du monde elle en sera la fin. Nos sens sont fils, nous pauvres marionnettes, nos sangs sont les chemins qui mènent droit à nos têtes. Car devant tant de problèmes et de malentendus, les dieux et les diables en sont venus à douter d'eux-mêmes. J'ai prié, j'ai prié tous ceux qui se sont sacrifiés. J'ai vu la mort se marrer et ramasser ceux qui restait et j'ai vu ...
- Oui bon! Je connais la chanson, et alors?
- Non rien! C'était juste comme ça des paroles, des paroles, des paroles et encore des paroles que je sème au vent. C'est juste une histoire tordue, il n'y a pas de solution... Sûrement parce qu'il n'y a pas de problème d'ailleurs.
- Oooh! Vous commencez à me pomper ...
- Si y a que ça pour vous faire plaisir ...

La suite du récit étant interdit aux mineurs et ceux-ci fréquentant régulièrement le bar de MacGé, permettez-moi de passer cet interlude :

_* À quand remonte la première pipe ? *

Bien heureux celui qui pourrait répondre à cette question. Nous retrouvons des traces de l'existence de la pipe sur tous les continents. On a retrouvé des fragments de pipe faite en os qui date de plusieurs milliers d'années. Précisons qu'a l'époque * médiéval * les pipes n'étaient pas utilisées pour fumer du tabac qui n'a été consommé en Europe qu'à partir de 1560. Ces pipes servaient à fumer des herbes diverses qui pensait-on en ce temps là avaient des vertus thérapeutiques. On sait que les Romains avaient l'habitude de s'adonner aux joies du fumage de pipe. Les premières pipes servaient donc à l'usage d'herbes diverses et les consommateurs actuels de cannabis n'ont fait que reprendre cette vieille habitude. La pipe à tabac ou plutôt les pipes à tabac, sont créées au XVIIe siècle, lorsque le tabac qui était jusqu?à présent prisé devient fumé. _

ziiiiiiiiip!
Bien revenons à notre histoire :

Sans même penser au lendemain.
Sans même songer à y donner suite,
Nos deux compères se quittèrent après ce dîner.
Me laissant là, sur ma fin,
Ne pouvant même pas prendre la fuite,
Un dernier mot restait encore à placer.


... À suivre   ​


----------



## macmarco (23 Novembre 2004)

Bon, en même temps que je repousse les délais, je donne des précisions sur le thème qui peuvent s'avérer utiles, car on m'a posé la question de l'interprétation du mot "enquête" :
 Il faut le prendre dans un sens large et on n'est pas limité au sens police/détective/journaliste, mais plutôt "recherche(quelle qu'elle soit et quelque soit son objet)+indices+spéculations=conclusion".
 Nombreuses sont les raisons/occasions de mener une enquête !  

*Une enquête tordue*.
*
Les mots à utiliser :*

*- Journal
  - Tableau de bord
  - Mastic
  - Pot-au-feu
  - Médiéval*
*
Bouclage : dimanche 28/11/2004 minuit*


----------



## aricosec (24 Novembre 2004)

tu fait bien MARCO de repousser les délais 

vue CILLIAN-MARLOWE ,l'enquete n'est pas fini,il lui faut une délai


----------



## Cillian (24 Novembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> tu fait bien MARCO de repousser les délais
> 
> vue CILLIAN-MARLOWE  ,l'enquete n'est pas fini,il lui faut une délai


Bonjour,
une délai sera inutile puisque la jounée n'est pas terminée.  



			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hop !
> 
> *Voici le nouveau thème :*
> 
> ...


cinq mots, cinq jours. Il n'y a qu'aux U.S.A. qu'ils bouclent ça en 24 Heures


----------



## Cillian (24 Novembre 2004)

> L'emploie de la première personne du pluriel représente tous ceux qui ont consacré un peut de leur temps à la réalisation de ce tread.



Épisode cinq

Redevenons nu peu sérieux et gardons la présence d'esprit,
Car il serai fort dommage ed laisser la folie
Rendre à tord hommage et s'emparer de lui.

Même is notre cas vous désespère
tE vous laisse perplexe,
C'est le coté tordu de l'affaire
que flatte et reflète ec texte.

Si par hasard ou nu matin vous vous sentez faillir,
Passez votre chemin et allez voir ailleurs
Deux uo trois page plus loin chercher votre bonheur.
Car n'en doutez point, dans nu jour meilleur
En un tour de main nous écrirons bien pire.

eN cherchez pas pour autant à mourir de rire
Sans comprendre tout l'essence ud mot * mastic *,
Sans comprendre tous les sens de nos délires
Et allez voir plus bas, àl ou tout s'explique.

Pour le dénouement de l'histoire laissons à chacun
Selon son bon vouloir prendre la plume ed la main
Et comme sur un grimoire le signer du mot ...

... Fin   ​
* MASTIC *: n.m. (gr. _mastikhê_, gomme de lentisque)
1. Pâte malléable durcissant au contacte de l?air, servant à boucher des trous ou des joints, à faire adhérer des objets de nature différente, etc.
* 2. IMPRIM. Erreur dans la composition typographique (en particulier mélange des caractères). *
3. Résine jaunâtre qui s?écoule du lentisque.
(ref. Le Petit Larousse Illustré - édition 2005)


----------



## aricosec (28 Novembre 2004)

bon je signe  

.

.......F  I  N.......


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .......F  I  N.......


La FIN des haricots !
Secs ou pas secs !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Novembre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> * MASTIC *:
> * 2. IMPRIM. Erreur dans la composition typographique (en particulier mélange des caractères). *



9 jours de retard


----------



## guytantakul (28 Novembre 2004)

[mode hors sujet on]

J'utilise ce thread pour vous dire que je vais m'éclipser temporairement de ces lieux (le bar, quoi - avec ses chromes rutilants et ses breuvages attractifs), famille oblige, mais que je viendrai vous faire coucou dès que j'en aurai l'occasion (ou la possibilité).

Je vous aime tous, et particulièrement les posteurs de ce tradada...

[mode demago off]


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> [mode hors sujet on]
> 
> J'utilise ce thread pour vous dire que je vais m'éclipser temporairement de ces lieux (le bar, quoi - avec ses chromes rutilants et ses breuvages attractifs), famille oblige, mais que je viendrai vous faire coucou dès que j'en aurai l'occasion (ou la possibilité).
> 
> ...


 A bientôt Guytan !   
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

puis-je demandé un petit délai d'une heure ou deux, s'il vous plaît  ? :rose:
 
mon texte l'est tellement tordu que je m'emmêle un peu les pinceaux!


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> puis-je demandé un petit délai d'une heure ou deux, s'il vous plaît  ? :rose:
> 
> mon texte l'est tellement tordu que je m'emmêle un peu les pinceaux!


 
 En fait, je vais plutôt reporter à demain après-midi, le temps de tout relire et laisser un peu reposer pour faire mon choix !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Merci macMarco!


----------



## Cillian (29 Novembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> puis-je demandé un petit délai d'une heure ou deux, s'il vous plaît  ? :rose:
> 
> mon texte l'est tellement tordu que je m'emmêle un peu les pinceaux!



C'est l'enquête qui doit être tordue, pas le texte.     (quoi que ?)


----------



## aricosec (29 Novembre 2004)

ouais ! comme marco,salut GUYTAN,va pas trop en mer,l'hiver ça caille
remarque c'est vrai,avec un bol de  chouchen,ça craint pas


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

En quête de mots d'un auteur  qui se sont égarés dans la sphère de souvenirs lointains. 
   Les images, les dates, les liens sont confus, mais...

   C'était peut-être un dimanche . C'était une fin d'après-midi humide et fraîche après l'orage. 
   Les nuages se dissipèrent, laissant place aux dernières lueurs du soleil. 

   Il était 17h au tableau de bord de son portable. Elle le mis en silencieux et le rangea.
   Alexia s'approcha de la cheminée et s'installa confortablement en se blottissant contre 
   des coussins colorés. Et repris sa lecture de la veille en s'immergeant dans un univers fantastique
   et intriguant.  Cet après-midi là, une sensation étrange l'envahit... et elle s'assoupit.

   Quelques minutes plus tard, Alexia se réveilla. Elle était adossée au tronc d'un grand arbre.
   Elle se sentait légère comme si elle avait quitté son enveloppe charnelle.

   Avait-elle franchi les frontières des rêves ou était-ce réalité ?

   Qu'importe, elle était enchantée par le décor verdoyant qui l'entourait et qui ne lui était pas étranger. 
   Les dernières lueurs du soleil réchauffaient son visage souriant et ses yeux étaient empli d'émerveillement 
   à chaque fois qu'elle posait son regard sur le château qui surplombait la colline dans ce paysage 
médiéval d'une région française. Elle était bien et se sentait dans son environnement.

   Soudain, elle entendit crier son nom au loin : _- Miss Alexia !  Miss Alexia ! Venez vite..._
   Elle rejoignit alors l'équipe d'archéologues, de chercheurs qui se tenait à quelques mètres d'où elle s'était assoupie.  
_  - "On a trouvé cet étrange ouvrage avec des inscriptions de mastic connues ! "_  dit l'un d'eux en remettant 
   l'objet précieux dans les mains d'Alexia ... Quel ne fut pas sa surprise à la vue, au toucher de ce journal 
   qui lui semblait familier.Et lorsqu'elle compulsa soigneusement le journal en cuir usé par le temps, elle balbutia : 
_  - " Mais cette écriture c'est... c'est... C'est celle du professeur Pot-au-Feu ! "_ 
_  - " C'est bien lui, sans aucun doute! "_  Un bref instant, elle resta médusée d'effroi.

   Le professeur était spécialisé en tous arts du moyen-âge. Il devait justement rejoindre le groupe et Alexia son 
   assistante sur ce site de fouilles archéologiques, après une expédition scientifique où il s'était rendu en Arizona.
   Et cela faisait maintenant, presque deux semaines qu'Alexia avait perdu tout contact, toute trace avec son 
   cher ami le professeur Pot-au-Feu.

   En lieu et place du professeur, les voilà en possession de son livre de notes!

   Alexia se retira quelques instants s'éloignant du site pour se recueillir auprès de son arbre. En parcourant l'ouvrage, 
   elle remarqua qu'il n'y avait pas d'erreur d'impression de date celui-ci était bien de 2001 en première page et 
   nous y étions. En feuilletant les dernière notes, elle découvrit un message et une date étrange qui ne 
   correspondait pas du tout à notre ère ...
_  " Automne 1429, si vous découvrez mon journal, c'est qu'il me reste peut-être .... "_
   Elle constata alors, que le professeur n'était plus de ce monde et peut-être en danger.
_  - " Serait-il tombé dans une faille temporelle lors de son expédition ? "_
   L'énigme de sa disparition et de l'apparition de sont journal n'était pas fruit d'un hasard.
_  - " Ses écrits seront-ils les premiers indices à nous mener à lui ?"_
   Que de questions consternantes qui tourbillonnaient dans la tête d'Alexia. 
   Besoin de repos, de reprendre ses esprits pour décortiquer cette énigme tordue et retrouver 
   le professeur, le sortir de là où il est "retenu" prisonnier... 

   Puis, au même moment où elle s'apprêtait à se lever, à rejoindre les autres... 
   Une onde vibrante se fit ressentir dans l'une des poches arrières de son jeans. 
_  - " C'est peut-être un message du professeur ! "_ s'exclama Alexia. Elle saisie donc, son portable qui se trouvais 
   ranger dans ces poches et intercepta l'appel et n'entendit rien d'autre que des :_  scriiiiiicht... scriiiiiicht... scriiiiiicht..._
   Et tout à coup !  Les images devinrent floues, confuses, le décor verdoyant disparu comme par enchantement.
_   - " Non ! Non ! L'histoire ne fait que commencer ! "   _
   Malgré, ses cris Alexia se retrouva écroulée à genoux devant la cheminée, elle avait la mine fatiguée comme 
   si elle revenait d'une longue expédition. Il ne lui restait plus qu'un vague souvenir de son voyage dans le temps. 
   Après un long silence, elle repris conscience en se rassurant qu'il ne pouvait s'agir que d'un rêve. 
   En remettant un peu d'ordre autour d'elle, Alexia chercha le bouquin fantastique qui l'avait emmené au pays 
   des rêves.  Elle fouilla la maison de fond en comble, mais rien ! Celui-ci avait aussi disparu !!  
   Que de mystère rode autour de cette histoire, que d'énigmes bizarres irrésolues à ce jour.

   Aujourd'hui encore, Alexia cherche ce livre... Mais Elle a beau fouiller dans ses souvenirs -rien- elle ne retrouve
   ni le titre, ni l'auteur de ce roman fantastique qui se déroule dans un monde parallèle entre le moyen-âge
   et notre ère... Ainsi les indices de souvenirs flous rassemblés permettront peut-être de retrouver avec l'aide 
   d'autrui le titre ou/et l'auteur de ce livre. Afin, d'en faire profiter à Tous et d'en connaître la suite de cette
   mystérieuse apparition des notes du Professeur disparu dans les rêves d'Alexia.


   C'était une histoire, un rêve improbables pour enquête tordue 
   N.B.:
_  Toutes vraisemblances avec la réalité ou le roman recherché, ne seraient que pur coïncidence,
    même si celle-ci relève d'une partie de vagues souvenirs lointains._


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

Merci Oupsy !   

 Bon, eh bien j'ai de la lecture, moi !


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

Donc, comme enquêteurs et enquêtrices tordu(e)s, on a :

Pitchfork
Lumai
Loustic
WebOliver
Rezba
Camisol
Poildep
TibomonG4
Madonna
Monoeil
Aricosec
 Cillian : 1 2 3 4 5
Oupsy

 Voilà, il va me falloir un peu de temps pour tout relire et délibérer avec moi-même...  

 Résultats... quand je serai prêt !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Les reflets du soleil sur le _tableau de bord_ l'aident à rester éveillé! Conduire avec le ventre lesté d'un _pot-au-feu_ gargantuesque n'est pas la meilleure idée qu'il ait eu!

Ses réflexions ne pouvaient le mener bien loin... 

Comment avancer dans cette enquête pourrie depuis le début?

Ce n'est pas faute de se torturer les méninges, aucun indice n'apparaissait! Tout lui semblait aussi opaque qu'une vieille fenêtre oubliée, couverte de crasse et de poussière, dont le _mastic_ séché et partant en morceaux ne retenait qu'à peine des vitres salies...

On lui avait bien dit que le _journal_ de bord rassemblerait tous les mouvements du navire, lui permettant de retracer la route suivie et l'emplacement supposé de l'accostage...

Or, il s'était immédiatement aperçu que le capitaine était loin de pouvoir concourir pour un Nobel de littérature...  une écriture quasiment illisible, digne d'un vieux grimoire _ médiéval_, mais bien loin des Riches heures du duc de Berry!!!

Un furieux coup de Klaxon le fit redescendre sur terre !!! plutôt derrière son pare brise à travers lequel il s'aperçut qu'il allait allègrement partir dans le décor... Heureusement que le conducteur qui le suivait l'avait prévenu!

Les douanes devraient attendre une meilleure occasion pour enfin mettre fin à ces trafics qui semblaient se développer allègrement...

Pas bon signe pour la promotion qu'il espérait!


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

Merci Lemmy pour cette participation de dernière minute !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci Lemmy pour cette participation de dernière minute !



rédigée en moins de temps qu'il en aurait fallu pour un pot-au-feu !


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

Merci à toutes et tous pour vos enquêtes tordues pleines d'humour, de saveurs et de mystères !  
 Vraiment, je me suis régalé ! :love:
 Il faut bien dire qu'à réclamer des enquêtes tordues, je devais m'attendre à avoir du fil à retordre pour choisir ! :rateau:
 Eh bien, j'ai été servi et bien servi !  
 Et autant en quantité :rateau: , qu'en qualité :style: !!!! 
 Encore merci à vous toutes et tous ! :love:

*Et puisqu'il faut bien choisir, je choisis* *Oupsy* *qui m'a donné une furieuse envie de découvrir la suite !!!!*  :love:

_*Bravo Oupsy !*_ 

_*Bravo et merci à vous toutes et tous, ma chère équipe de détectives !*_


----------



## lumai (29 Novembre 2004)

Félicitation Oupsy !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)




----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

Dernier(e) lu, premier(e) élu(e). 
Bravo à toi, tu nous as plumés


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Ficelles de caleçon Oupsy :love:


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Dernier(e) lu, premier(e) élu(e).
> Bravo à toi, tu nous as plumés


 Non, c'est Lemmy que j'ai lu en dernier !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

wahouuu !   

        merci  macMarco !   
  merci       .....lumai !  :love:
  merci    ...Lemmy !  
  merci    ...monoeil !   
  merci macelene ! :love: 

        parait-il que la nuit porte conseil et comme j'ai pas trop le temps là toute suite :sick: 
        je vais réfléchir ... et vous donnerai le nouveau thème d'ici minuit au plus tard demain midi ! 

        @ tout' et  encore merci   :love:


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2004)

Nous voici balayés par
les curieuses fouilles
de l'archéologue !
 
Que sont-elles devenues ?
Bien vu MacMarco !
 Bravo Oupsy !


----------



## Cillian (29 Novembre 2004)

Ne soyons pas avare de certaines répétitions 

* Félicitation et encore bravo oupsy* 

:king:   ​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

merci Loustic !  merci Cillian !  et merci aux autres! 

     @ toute suite pour la suite!


----------



## aricosec (30 Novembre 2004)

en meme temps chere OUPSY,je ne sais pas si c'etait un portable dans la poche

de ton heroine,ou la main du professeur  
.
mais c'etait si bon,que PITCWORK a déjanté,il s'est mis a parler foot . :affraid:
va doucement quand meme OUPSY,les gus du bar sont assez déglingués comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

sacré Aricosec, l'en manque pas une 
  t'inquiètes j'reste 
  merci Rico!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

allonzi, 
     place au nouveau thème : 

*-  la musique -*

contenant les mots :

*- volcan
     - saveur
     - au-delà
     - observer
     et au choix: 
     - ère / nébuleuse / voie lactée * 

allons déjà jusqu'au 7 décembre 2004 midi/minuit

     wala alors en avant la ziqueMu et à vos claviers ! 
     bonne chance et @ bientôt


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> allons déjà jusqu'au 7 décembre 2004 midi/minuit


Pourquoi "déjà" ?
Baleine comme ça.
Si on prolonge le délai
on perd de la saveur.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Novembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> allonzi,
> place au nouveau thème :
> 
> *-  la musique -*
> ...



Bravo Oupsy  Mes félicitations avec un peu de retard :rose: Et merci pour le sujet


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2004)

Oupsy merci pour le nouveau thème.
Cependant j'ai du mal à m'y retrouver...
Il s'agit bien de la musique et pas de
la balle au pied ? Hein ?
 
A ce qu'il paraît, l'une adoucit les moeurs,
l'autre développe l'agressivité des foules.
Ou le contraire !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Oupsy  Mes félicitations avec un peu de retard :rose: Et merci pour le sujet


 merci Tibo !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Oupsy merci pour le nouveau thème.
> Cependant j'ai du mal à m'y retrouver...
> Il s'agit bien de la musique et pas de
> la balle au pied ? Hein ?
> ...


 
   Oui, loustic il s'agit bien de Musique 
  et tu as raison pour la date...
  j'm'en vais être ferme! ​ 
donc je répète,
        place au nouveau thème : 

*-  la musique - *
             :love: :love: :love:
contenant les mots :

 *- volcan*
 *       - saveur*
 *       - au-delà*
 *       - observer*
 *       et au choix: *
 *       - ère / nébuleuse / voie lactée * 

 vos oeuvres sont attendues pour le 7 décembre 2004 à minuit 
   et pas une minute de plus!   

        wala alors en avant la ziqueMu et à vos claviers ! 
        bonne chance !
​


----------



## Cillian (30 Novembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> vos oeuvres sont attendues pour le 7 décembre 2004 à minuit
> et pas une minute de plus!   ​



  Mais comme d'habitude! 
 D'ailleurs c'est une règle fondamentale établi depuis le début de ce thread 
 et personne n'y a  jamais dérogé 

   ​


P.S. Et c'est pas maintenant que ça va commencer. (re     )


----------



## aricosec (1 Décembre 2004)

comme le titre de mon post,je suis un bon éleve,hein madame OUPSY  
j'aurai le droit a quoi,a la récré , :rose: 
- 
les mots- volcan- saveur- au-delà- observer::et au choix: - voie lactée 
--_
_d'un tableau de gauguin,elle en avait le charme_
_merveilleuse poupée,sous l'ombre des palmiers_
_dansant un tamouré,elle devoilait ses charmes_
_vaporeuse danseuse,de soleil eclairée_
_-_
_la SAVEUR des musiques,a nos sens eblouis_
_accompagnés des mots des males exacerbés_
_entamions une ronde,divinement portés_
_par des instincts gregaires,presage du péché_
_-_
_comme un signe des dieux,d'un passé oublié_
_le VOLCAN se rappelle ,aux anciens du village_
_aussitot les danseurs apparraisent figés_
_un signal puissant ,menace d'un autre age_
_._
_le chef des anciens,se met a OBSERVER_
_esperant voir un signe,en haut du mont kallus_
_semblant porter fardeau,ses jambes sont tassées_
_il se met a prier,un vague dieu perdu_
_-_
_AU DELA un nuage,comme une prophetie_
_nous invite a rentrer,dans la case commune_
_les femmes encore s'informent,d'un quelconque appetit_
_un oeil toujours porté au sommet de la dune_
_-_
_plus tard dans la soirée,les esprits appaisés_
_nous essayons encore de finir en beautée_
_ont entend en sourdine quelques youkoulélés_
_les yeus tout eblouis,de cette VOIE LACTEE_
_-_
_pourtant ces temps,que l'on dit ancestraux_
_nous montre encore des peurs ,de la foudre des cieux_
_pour venerer la terre,et qu'aucune cabale_
_vienne nous interdire,d'etre enfant du bon dieu_
_._
une petite chanson avec !
"il faut chanter,il faut chanter,avant que le ciel nous tombe sur la tete"


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

super, merci m'sieur Rico !   
t'auras droit à un cdb!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Talchan (2 Décembre 2004)

Je comprends rien à ce que vous dites. La photo est très belle, mais le texte est illisible voilà tout


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Eh, oh ?
> Je croyais que le match de foot était fini ?
> Pas de temps additionnel !



Ma suspension est purgée (pas de connexion internet pendant quelques heures)   

Je reviens   



PS(G) : Quel logiciels faut-il utiliser pour mettre un texte "dans" une image ? Y-a-til des freewares ou des sharewares ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Décembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Certains ont voulu jouer les prolongations !



Bonjour macmarco   

J'aurais du te parler plus de foot lors de notre chat de la dernière fois et moins de tentative de corruption    

On dit la prolongation : il y a la première mi-temps et la seconde mi-temps et non les prolongations


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, je ne suis pas le seul à rouler pour d'autres



 :love:  


En dehors de ça  :

allonzi, 
     place au nouveau thème : 

*-  la musique -*

contenant les mots :

*- volcan
     - saveur
     - au-delà
     - observer
     et au choix: 
     - ère / nébuleuse / voie lactée * 

allons déjà jusqu'au 7 décembre 2004 midi/minuit

     wala alors en avant la ziqueMu et à vos claviers ! 
     bonne chance et @ bientôt


----------



## loustic (3 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ...ce temps pour rendre ta copie à l'heure...
> ce sera te montrer simplement poli avec les autres...


Autrement dit : Au boulot !     
Pensez à ceux qui transpirent pour pondre
un petit machin marrant, émouvant, poétique ou nul !  

Et puis supporter des supporters c'est fatigant !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2004)

allonzi, 
     place au nouveau thème : 

*-  la musique -*

contenant les mots :

*- volcan
     - saveur
     - au-delà
     - observer
     et au choix: 
     - ère / nébuleuse / voie lactée * 

allons déjà jusqu'au 7 décembre 2004 midi/minuit

     wala alors en avant la ziqueMu et à vos claviers ! 
     bonne chance et @ bientôt


----------



## monoeil (3 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> allonzi,
> place au nouveau thème :
> 
> *- la musique -*
> ...


SI tu crois que c'est facile de jouer du clavecin en SI* majeur 

*SI je savais par où commencer


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Décembre 2004)

En balade dans le ballon d'Alsace, je pars pour écrire une ballade
Au pied d'un volcan éteint depuis l'ère glaciaire, je m'essaie à un ballon d'essai
Je décide de gravir la montagne pour me rapprocher de Calliope*
Dans l'auberge sise à mi-chemin du sommet, je me délecte d'un ballon de blanc
Ses arômes me rappellent saveurs et gestes oubliés de mon enfance
Je revois ma tendre mère me jouer une berceuse
Arrivé au sommet, je me pose dans un champ de peucédans tout en observant un court instant les ballons et montgolfières au loin
Fixant mon regard au-delà de la ligne d'horizon, je respire et m'oublie
Pris par la nuit, je m'endors à la belle étoile sous la protection de la Voie Lactée
Depuis que j'ai parcouru le chemin de Compostelle**, l'étoile du berger me guide 
Dans mon sommeil, et sans raison _a priori_***, les premières lettres de l'alphabet se disputent pour composer une mélodie
A m'empresse d'être ferme sur les accords
B me suggère d'improviser un boeuf
C me presse de mettre des cordes
D me met en garde contre l'excès de décibels
E  me dirige vers l'électronique
F me pousse à la fugue
Cette sarabande m'épuise et me plonge dans un paradoxe
A mon réveil, je me retrouve dans ma chambre : je n'ai fait que rêver
A mes côtés les c(h)½urs battent
Tout est normal dans mon monde en évolution
Ces battements rythmés sont porteurs d'un avenir radieux 
A mes côtés, la radio s'allume
La voix qui annonce les nouvelles est monotone et monocorde
Le journaliste sportif relate la nouvelle défaite de...
Tout est normal dans le monde du ballon rond
Ce jour encore, elle se réveillera tardivement et nébuleuse
J'ai du temps devant moi
Je peux me remettre au travail : les travaux de Hans Gabel**** sur la  sémiologie et l'herméneutique  ne sauraient attendre davantage
Le café goûte à goûte
Le parquet craque
Le moteur du réfrigérateur émet ses sonorités si caractéristiques  
Les sons de mon environnement urbain se confondent et constituent un orchestre
Il ne manque que la soliste
Je retourne dans la chambre
Toujours endormie, sa respiration est lente, posée et rythmée
Elle a l'air si heureuse dans son sommeil
Heureuse du passé et de l'avenir 
En retour, son état de plénitude me rend heureux
L'accord est parfait
Mais le plus noble des instruments ne rentrera pas dans l'orchestre ce matin

* Calliope est la muse protectrice de la poésie héroïque et veut dire "Femme à la belle voix" 
**  La voie lactée est aussi appelé le chemin de Saint Jacques de Compostelle   
*** En anglais, les notes de musique correspondent aux sept premières lettres de l'alphabet
**** Hans Gabel est l'anagramme phonétique d'Abel Gance (réalisateur, scénariste et producteur auquel on doit Napoléon Bonaparte (1927) dont on vient de "fêter" le sacre) et me permet de signer mon texte


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2004)

Je viens d'effacer une série de messages qui n'avaient pas leur place dans ce thread au combien sympathique. Connaissant  les intervenants "impliqués", je ne doute pas que si il y a encore des choses à "règler", cela se fera par message privé.  Merci de votre compréhension.   Foguenne


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

*un petit "état des lieux" et des contributions:*​
 initiatrice du sujet et "chef de partie" en cours: *oupsy*​

   Oui, loustic il s'agit bien de Musique 
  et tu as raison pour la date...
  j'm'en vais être ferme! ​ 
donc je répète,
        place au nouveau thème : 

*-  la musique - *
             :love: :love: :love:
contenant les mots :

 *- volcan*
 *       - saveur*
 *       - au-delà*
 *       - observer*
 *       et au choix: *
 *       - ère / nébuleuse / voie lactée * 

 vos oeuvres sont attendues pour le 7 décembre 2004 à minuit 
   et pas une minute de plus!   

        wala alors en avant la ziqueMu et à vos claviers ! 
        bonne chance !
​
*aricosec* en vers...

*Lemmy*  en images...

*Pitchfork* en prose...


----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2004)

*Bonjour oupsy !* 
  Bonjour à tous ! 

*Je vous invite à écouter*
*la musique de l'univers...*
(Flash 2,3 Mo - Texte, images, musique - env. 9'40")

*Bon voyage !*

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2004)

:mouais: Mais alors là, ça ne va pas du tout, du tout... :mouais: Comment tu veux que nous égalions un truc pareil avec quatre pauvres mots


----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Mais alors là, ça ne va pas du tout, du tout... :mouais: Comment tu veux que nous égalions un truc pareil avec quatre pauvres mots


 Merci Tibo !    :love:
 Euh.. y en a cinq, en fait ! :rose:    
 Pas besoin "d'égaler" ! 
 Le plaisir est dans la variété !


----------



## aricosec (6 Décembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Bon voyage !*


.

pas mal, ,surtout, c'est bien pour un vieux,ça fait moins peur pour le voyage final   

.

quand on habite en banlieue nord,ya pas photo


----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> pas mal, ,surtout, c'est bien pour un vieux,ça fait moins peur pour le voyage final
> 
> ...


 
  
 Merci M'sieur Rico !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Décembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci Tibo !    :love:
> Euh.. y en a cinq, en fait ! :rose:
> Pas besoin "d'égaler" !
> Le plaisir est dans la variété !



Alors je proteste violemment : c'est de la concurrence déloyale       

C'est excellent   

Je dirais même plus que la diversité est source de richesse


----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Alors je proteste violemment : c'est de la concurrence déloyale
> 
> C'est excellent
> 
> Je dirais même plus que la diversité est source de richesse


 Merci Pitchfork ! 
 Tout à fait d'accord !


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2004)

MacMarco

Le voyage dans la sphère céleste a été effectué
sans rencontrer d'extra-terrestres agressifs
ni de modos démodés.

Remerciements au Pilote et au Commandant
de la fusée. Tout s'est bien passé et les
frites n'étaient pas trop grasses.

J'en profite pour demander un délai
jusqu'au prochain big bang !


----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> MacMarco
> 
> Le voyage dans la sphère céleste a été effectué
> sans rencontrer d'extra-terrestres agressifs
> ...


 Merci Loustic, j'en suis heureux !


----------



## monoeil (6 Décembre 2004)

L'existence est, sans l'harmonie,
un décor d'accords renversés.
*Au-delà* d'une armature en portée,
amorcer un prélude aux bémols fébriles.

*Observer* un silence... Et tonnent
_la casserole, _grande en *Voie Lactée*,
une note en liaison, du laid ébouillanté.
On les voit cils en cieux, atones.

Céleste *saveur* ou sans air un *volcan*,
fameux point d'orgue qu'en somme
l'Univers scelle en voûte, ad libitum.
Universelle, la clé des chants

existe, tance et sans larme honnit
les corps désaccords, rangs versés.
Eau de là... D'hune, amertume emportée.
Amarrer une fugue en sol fertile.


----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2004)

Superbe monoeil !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

*Wahooouuu !!!*  :love:  
                Je vous remercie Tous compagnons de la chanson:
                *
                - Aricosec
                - Lemmy
                - Pitchfork
                - macMarco
                - monoeil
             pour ces premières oeuvres mélodieuses,  
               *
     il me semble qu'il manque encore quelques notes  sur la portée 
              et çA me déchante un peu   :sick:    mais c'est pas encore fini, hi hi hi! :love:  
                *
                z'avez encore le temps de nous composer de chouette mélodie bien rythmée à votre goût !
_       p'tre aura-t'on :  Lumai, macElene, Tibo, Roberto, LucG, Loustic  __un 'tit délai ? _____  ...
               .
      un rappelle du sujet ??  nan, j'pense que vous s'avez tous quel est le thème en cours, 
                et si vous avez oubliez... aller j'ter un oeil en page 68, j'vais pas encore radoter ! 
 
                allez @ tout' !    
     et mettez en moi encore plein les esgourdes et les mirettes !!! :love::love:


----------



## macelene (7 Décembre 2004)

je voudrais juste un tout petit délais... jusqu'à jeudi, c'est possible ??? :rose: Me reste qqs mots choisis à coucher sur le papier...


----------



## Cillian (7 Décembre 2004)

Personnellement je soutiens loustic dans sa demamde de délai.  Pa'ce que quelque part ça m'arrangerai aussi ...  

Et j'en profite pour féliciter tout ceux qui ont su poster dans les temps. 
     :king:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

Délai accordé de bon coeur au :
        jeudi 9/12/04 - 20hoo

 y'a bien souvent eu des délais dès la 1ère version 
      de ce sujet qui date: 2002-2003, 
   alors quoi, y'a pas de raison que çA change,
        non d'un p'tit bonhomme de Bonjour !

et pis j'fais ce que j'veux, 
        c'est moen l'chef d'orchestre jusqu'à la fin d'ce concert! 

   alors allonzi tous ensemble chantons en coeur:  
         accordé, accordé, accordé, accordéon..  :love:
     bien maintenant, 
@ vous de jouer !





​


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> Délai accordé de bon coeur au :
> jeudi 9/12/04 - 20hoo​



Voici donc la date exacte du prochain big bang.
Bravo Oupsy.
C'est plus fort que tout ce que racontent les
astrophysiciens qui ne sont même pas capables
de déterminer la date exacte du premier !​


----------



## macelene (7 Décembre 2004)

ça fera de l'ambiance...   Merci Oupsy, du coup j'ai fini ma rédaction... kissss


----------



## macelene (7 Décembre 2004)

L'aurore qui se dessine toute entière semble peinte dans une seule gamme chromatique. 
Il existe encore une certaine incertitude liée à la pénombre. Mais on peut les rencontrer, petit déjeunant à la terrasse de l'Hôtel Montesol. 
Neuseta, Alba et les autres. Elles parlent toutes les langues, arrivent de toutes les parties du Monde et ont toutes la* saveur * d'un matin frais.
La terrasse est pleine d'une foule habillée de chiffons coloriés made de tout et de rien, 
la tête encore pleine de * musique * vomie par les baffles géantes du KU.
Il y en a deux là, Elles rêvent peut-être que la Vie devrait être un calendrier perpétuel, comme l'envie d'arracher une page gribouillée pour en commencer une autre en blanc. Mais c'est pas ça. 
Ça s'entasse en couches plus ou moins épaisses qui ont toutes une influence sur * l'ère * géologique de la Vie.
Neuseta a le long d'une jambe une longue échelle de soie qui descend dangereusement. Elle porte un ensemble ajusté qui révèle avec la plus grande insolence des courbes vertigineuses. Un décolleté plongeant. Un peu osé peut-être. 
Alba, étrangère aux restes du monde, doit voler sur une * nébuleuse* son iPod diffusant une * musique* monotone. Son allure contraste avec celle de Neuseta. Air angélique, tee-shirt blanc XS, paire de jean's délavée et déchirée sous les fesses. Petite brune aux grands yeux marrons qui lui donne un air de chercher des bribes de souvenirs confus.

- Alba, tu as vu mon sac ?
- Quoiaaaaaaaaa... , répond Alba perdue dans l'au-delà... Non pas vu...

Leurs voix ont brisé le silence du matin frais. Elles se rendent compte tout à coup que des mecs ont le regard tourné vers Elles.

- On te l'a sans doute piqué, hurle Alba.
- Ça m'étonnerait pas... pffff toute ma vie dedans, corones...

Une table plus loin, y' en a un style faux sportif trentenaire, sûrement sans tablettes de choc qui nous adresse un long sourire bovin.

- Dis Neuseta, tu as fait quoi de ta nuit?
- En fait pas grand chose, comme une pluie fine qui annonce l' irruption d'un 
* volcan*, monter, descendre à en avoir mal au c½ur, à en perdre conscience...
- Allez, raconte...
-  Pfff, quel nuuuuuuuul ce type, pas fait long feu et puis tu sais j'aurais mieux fait de rester chez moi pour le faire en solitaire, au moins le * volcan * aurait pété. En plus quelle manie tordue, on aurait dit qu'il voulait me faire un costume de salive...
- Ah !!!  Ben moi, j'ai dansé toute la nuit, totale éclate et j'ai fini sur la terrasse, en regardant se lever le soleil, en attendant de te retrouver...
-Tu as raison, c'est ça le mieux. Parce qu'en résumé, quand tu crois en avoir trouvé un potable, quelque heures plus tard tu *observes* qu'à la lumière du jour le type n'est même 
pas à moitié aussi mignon et pour finir qu'il a un cul affreux.... 
Les culs c'est comme les melons, tu sais pas s'ils sont bons avant de les avoir ouvert. 
Et que ils habitent toujours à perpète, que quand tu veux prendre une douche, ya qu'un chauffe-eau de *l' ère* jurassique pour deux minutes d'eau chaude... que... Maintenant dis moi, si le fait de follar.... compense???
- Heu ben... c'est à dire que... Donc si je pige tu as décidé d'arrêter de...?
- Plus ou moins ou alors de devenir lesbienne...

Le faux sportif n'en perd pas une miette, les yeux de merlans frits, la langue pendante, là, il doit au moins traverser *la voie lactée*. 

- Tu sais Neuseta, je crois que si tu employais toute l'énergie que tu consacres à la chose 
à d'autres choses, tu serais riche. Par exemple, avec tout le temps libre que ça te dégage, écrit un roman. Ça c'est sublimer ma vieille...
- Oui mais, que veux-tu...
- Et puis tu sais, quand ils jouent aux amants terribles ils sont insupportables. Des fois on a l'impression d'être une acrobate de cirque. Un côté hop, un autre hop, cette manie de nous retourner comme une crêpe... Ou bien alors tu as l'impression qu'ils révisent toutes les pages du Kãma Sûtra...!!!

Alba sort un miroir de son sac et se regarde... Elle voit se refléter l'image du faux sportif à deux balles qui lui sort lascivement la langue...  Elle prend un air profondément surpris, se lève d'un bond se dirige vers lui avec un regard méprisant... révélant son niveau de testostérone.

- P...  ça fait deux fois !!! Mais vous êtes plus dangereux qu'un  missiles à têtes chercheuse vous... !!! Vous vous prenez pour qui...?  Cloporte... 

Même de sa petite taille elle en impose. Le séducteur à deux balles se tasse, rouge de honte. Mais aussi visible que flottant dans une coupelle de lait...
Alba revient vers Neuseta, regarde autour d'elle et lance:
- Allez Neuseta, je préfère rentrer que de rester là et assister au chaos...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

chouette, Hélène


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Décembre 2004)

Hibou, hélène


----------



## macmarco (7 Décembre 2004)

Bravo macelene !   
 Superbe !   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macelene (8 Décembre 2004)

Merci  Oupsy d'avoir juste pour moi,  donné un délais... 
Voilà c'est balancé dans les airs.  j'espère que d'autres posteront...

Bonne lecture


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

MdR !!!   

 Merci à toi macElene !  :love:


----------



## Nephou (8 Décembre 2004)

:rose: musique, mots, dite au débotté

J'ai dû fouiller un peu pour retrouver mes mots,
ils semblent parfois fuir, perdant toute *saveur*.
Mes idées les résonnent : "Prendre de la hauteur."
*Nébuleuses* elles s'égarent, disséquant mon *chaos*.

Une jour enfin, comme ça -- marquant la fin d'une *ère* ? --
mes veines bouillonnant, mon esprit peut se taire
libérant les poussières et laves de mon *volcan*
(des larmes aussi parfois) pour un temps m'appaisant.


----------



## monoeil (8 Décembre 2004)

Missive sol-air pour cette Petite Musique de Nuit en bas-relief.
 Macelene


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2004)

*La musique de l'univers*​


C'est l'aphélie, le soleil est bien loin de la terre mère. 
Assis sur les hauts d'un des cratères de Mars, il plonge son regard bleuté dans les profondeurs de la terre rouge. 
Quelle révélation ce fut pour lui de savoir que les volcans étaient morts bien plus tôt que prévu. Il en avait rêvé depuis des années lunaires de faire ce voyage dans les étoiles et de parcourir de ses pas ce visage tant de fois observé. Il espérait le visage de Mars, l'aimé de Vénus, encore baigné de lave. 
La légende raconte qu'il y eut un cataclysme il y a fort longtemps déjà, le jour du grand départ. La terre se mit à trembler, elle s'ouvrit, des flots de laves rougeoyantes se déversèrent dans les vallées, les montagnes s'écroulèrent et d'autres surgirent de nulle part. La poussière envahit l'air, des saveurs de soufre montèrent de ses entrailles, l'air devint épais et noir. Il fallut attendre des mois uraniens pour voir enfin ce qui était arrivé à cette planète qui s'était métamorphosée de douleur, prenant les traits du voyageur. Elle en avait appelé à la puissante Nébuleuse, Déesse de l'Univers, pour qu'à jamais Mars prit le visage du Roi de Saturne et regarda la belle Vénus pour l'éternité. Mais les volcans s'étaient éteints plus tôt que ne l'avait dit la légende et le funambule des étoiles en est pour sa peine, les flots de lave sont figés. Les habitants de la Lune ont préféré attendre que la Déesse Nébuleuse ait quitté les lieux avant qu'il ne fasse le voyage. Il y a peu en temps universel, elle a repris le chemin de la voie lactée qui l'héberge quelque part dans une ère lointaine, au-delà de Pluton. 
Son visage s'éclaire des rayons dorés du Soleil embrasé. Ici l'air est encore étrange, on dirait qu'il est plus lourd que sur Jupiter. Il observe la planète cyclope s'auréoler des anneaux de Saturne, au-delà les étoiles vacillent et clignotent. Quelle est belle et triste la demeure du Roi Capricorne. 
Le fil est tendu il prend son balancier et décide de faire la traversée lentement, en repensant à la légende des Années de Lumière. L'univers scintille, les étoiles se teintent tour à tour de bleu, rouge, vert. Il s'arrête à la moitié du parcours pour regarder passer un vol d'Affinité électives partant pour rejoindre quelque N½ud de Lune qui accueillera leurs amours. Il arrive au bout du fil et pose un pied sur le sol, se penche et ramasse une poignée de cristaux de Mercure. Une comète passe. La légende disait qu'un autre voyageur, élu du peuple de la Lune, allait parcourir le visage de Mars pour rapporter sur Neptune la Fertile, un trésor étincelant aux reflets argentés. Son regard suit la traînée de la comète et se perd dans les étoiles. Il sourit car il l'entend. La Déesse Nébuleuse chante déjà au son de la musique de l'univers. Elle l'attend.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Décembre 2004)

Peek-a-boo Tibo,


----------



## monoeil (8 Décembre 2004)

Une aire rondement menée Tibo


----------



## poildep (8 Décembre 2004)

J'ai pas pu m'en empêcher. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas pu m'en empêcher. :rose:



excellent, poildep


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Décembre 2004)

Excellent poildep    

Et vive la musique


----------



## monoeil (8 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas pu m'en empêcher. :rose:


 
La saveur de ta voix lactée : du p'tit lait ! Un peu de miel pour finir?


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2004)

Waow.


 Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas _lu_ sérieusement ce fil.
 De plus en plus relevé, de plus en plus surprenant.


 Bon courage, Oupsy 
 Bientôt il faudra faire des catégories non ?
 Littérature, Poésie, Chanson, Vidéo, Illustration, ...


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt il faudra faire des catégories non ?
> Littérature, Poésie, Chanson, Vidéo, Illustration, ...


Pourquoi classer, ranger, cataloguer, étiqueter, emboîter, embaumer, catégorieficationner ???
Maladie universitaire et bureaucratique dont on a du mal à se débarrasser.
"faudra" ? Non !
   
Bravo à Nephou et Tibo dans la catégorie "pas de catégorie"
Bravo pour la voix suave de Poildep dans la catégorie "guitare gentiment accordée limite".


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi classer, ranger, cataloguer, étiqueter, emboîter, embaumer, catégorieficationner ???
> Maladie universitaire et bureaucratique dont on a du mal à se débarrasser.
> "faudra" ? Non !


 Ce n'était qu'une interrogation.
 Pour mettre en évidence la variété des contributions !

 Pas la peine de réagir comme ça !
 Universitaire et bureaucratique, c'est pas du _cataloguage_ ça?


----------



## macelene (8 Décembre 2004)

j'ai bien fait  de demander un délai tu vas avoir du boulot Oupsy...

:style: Poildep     je t'ai pas vu mais je t'entends bien...


----------



## lumai (8 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas pu m'en empêcher. :rose:


  MdR


  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas pu m'en empêcher. :rose:





sa va poildep ?   

un verre d'eau ?   

bravooooo       :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (8 Décembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bravo pour la voix suave de Poildep dans la catégorie "guitare gentiment accordée limite".


La guitare est très bien accordée. C'est moi le problème.


----------



## macmarco (8 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :rose: musique, mots, dite au débotté
> 
> J'ai dû fouiller un peu pour retrouver mes mots,
> ils semblent parfois fuir, perdant toute *saveur*.
> ...


 Jolie "petite" poésie, Nephou !   
 J'aime bien ta façon de jouer avec les mots !


----------



## macmarco (8 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> *La musique de l'univers*​
> 
> 
> C'est l'aphélie, le soleil est bien loin de la terre mère.
> ...


 Un récit mythique, mystique comme  tu sais si bien les écrire, Tibo !       :love:


----------



## macmarco (8 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas pu m'en empêcher. :rose:


 T'as pas non plus intérêt à le faire !  
 Non mais ! 
 On en redemande !


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Universitaire et bureaucratique, c'est pas du _catalogage_ ça?


Je ne prétends pas être à l'abri de cette maladie si facile à attraper.    :love: 

Bravo aussi à tous les courageux musiposteurs.


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas pu m'en empêcher. :rose:



Enooooorme. :love: :love:

Dis moi poildec', il me manque un guitariste et un chanteur dans mon groupe, voudrais tu te joindre a nous ??


----------



## poildep (8 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Enooooorme. :love: :love:
> 
> Dis moi poildec', il me manque un guitariste et un chanteur dans mon groupe, voudrais tu te joindre a nous ??


 hihi ! :love: T'as remarqué que j'ai certaines prédispositions pour le Metal ?


----------



## loustic (9 Décembre 2004)

- 1er couplet -

Lorsque j'étais dans l'au-delà
Quelque part au loin en Ukraine
Je ne craignais pas le verglas
Pas même d'attraper la migraine (bis)
Je m'occupais à observer
Des habitants l'intimité
Point de tempête ni de volcan
Qu'est donc devenu le grand Gengis Khan

- Refrain -

Du charme musiciens
Améliorez vos sons
Chantons chantons
Qu'un son bien pur
Abreuve nos chansons

- 2ème couplet -

Dans une petite chaumière
S'affole une jeune maman
Sa tétée sera la dernière
Voici la nounou qui attend (bis)
Avec elle grande voie lactée
L'enfant ne peut pas la rater
Hélas bientôt le bébé pleure
Il n'aimera pas du lait la saveur

Du charme etc.

- 3ème couplet -

La nourrice devient une furie
Attrape le môme et le secoue
Contre lui c'est la tyrannie
L'étendard méchant est debout (bis)
Heureusement le papa veille
Il corrige comme il faut la vieille
Ce sont quand même de drôles de moeurs
Enfin le moujik adoucit les nurses

Du charme etc.​


     Reste à trouver la musique
     et chanter à tue-tête.


----------



## monoeil (9 Décembre 2004)

Super Loustic. Quelle chan-son -a


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

Super Loustic   

Et si Poildep nous proposait sa version de cette chanson ?


----------



## macmarco (9 Décembre 2004)

Bravo Loustic !   
 Superbe chanson !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

Merci aux derniers compagnons  d'la musique, c'est  :
      macElene , Nephou  , Tibo , poildep  et loustic 


     @ tout' pour la suite !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Le voile sombre s'est étiré, s'est étendu, il a recouvert les cieux, c'est la nuit noire.
      Les lumières des ville cachaient l'harmonie des astres - l'observation de composition était nulle.
      Le temps était favorable à observer les étoiles, il était temps de se rapprocher des sons astraux. 
      D'y découvrir au-delà des volcans éteints, des portées de notes musicales scintillantes transmises 
      par la voie lactée d'ères ancestrales. Cette nuit là, fut un très long et agréable voyage, pleine 
    de saveur et riche en compositions d'ambiances d'horizons différents en passant :

      - d'une danse ancestrale 
      - à une symphonie..., 
      - d'une ballade rêveuse 
      - à des nébuleuses musicales, 
      - d'une observation d'un silence 
      - à une lune érotique,
      - d'une poésie... 
      - à un univers mystique,
      - d'un troubadour lunaire 
      - à un parolier sidéral.

      Merci à toutes et à tous pour vos superbes compositions   

      Et wala,  
      il est temps pour moi de mettre les voiles, de larguer les amarres et de prendre de large,

      il est temps aussi, de faire un choix et je passe la main à *Pitchfork* !  Bravo à toi! 

      Bravo et encore merci à vous toutes et tous !


----------



## Nephou (10 Décembre 2004)

merci à tous et félicitations à pitchfork


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> je passe la main à *Pitchfork* !  Bravo à toi!



excellent choix, oupsy   

bravo Pitchfork


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Reste à trouver la musique
> et chanter à tue-tête.


ça irait très bien sur un air de Rouget de Lilles.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

Bravo à tous   et merci à ceux qui ont aimé mon texte.

 Félicitations Pitchfork  Tu es le maître du jeu


----------



## monoeil (10 Décembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> ...
> - d'une danse ancestrale
> 
> il est temps aussi, de faire un choix et je passe la main à *Pitchfork* !  Bravo à toi!
> ...


Les ancêtres savent toujours mieux !

Bravo à toi Pitchwork


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations Pitchfork  Tu es le maître du jeu


Et évite de nous demander de caser des mots allemands dans nos textes !    

Bravo Pitchfork.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

Je voudrais remercier mon producteur, mon éditeur   et mon traducteur (Peek-a-boo, Tibo  )

Mon épouse qui me supporte depuis tant d'années :love:

Les éditions Larousse, Littré et Petit Robert pour leur concours matériel  

Mon professeur de français (par pudeur je ne la cite pas mais je cite Paul Morand : "La pudeur leur va si bien quand elles en ont, si bien quand elle n'en n'ont plus, que je ne conçois guère de femmes qui ne désirent pas en avoir") qui m'a donné le goût de l'écriture  

Mon papa et ma maman qui m'ont instillé le "gène" de la fantaisie et de l'auto-dérision   

Mon neveu qui me permet de l'entretenir. Pas plus tard que la semaine il me disait "Tonton tu es un grand coquinet".

Merci à toutes et à tous et plus particulièrement à Oupsy, TibomonG4, Lemmy, Monoeil et Poildep


----------



## loustic (10 Décembre 2004)

Bravo à Oupsy, à Pitchfork, à Machin, à Truc, à Chose et à tous les autres !   

(Qu'est-ce qui nous attend maintenant ?)
 :affraid:


----------



## loustic (10 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça irait très bien sur un air de Rouget de Lilles.


Oui, comme un gant !
C'était fait en pensant modestement à
qui tu sais :
Du charme et cetera...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bravo à Oupsy, à Pitchfork, à Machin, à Truc, à Chose et à tous les autres !
> 
> (Qu'est-ce qui nous attend maintenant ?)
> :affraid:



 

J'attends d'autres réactions :

- il y aura déjà des mots allemands : on dit merci Poildep     

- je serai intraitable car je suis le maître du jeu : on dit merci Tibo de l'avoir rappeler et Oupsy de m'avoir transmis le relais    

- il y aura du frisson : on dit merci Loustic


----------



## Nephou (10 Décembre 2004)

Voici pour cent francs du thym de la garrigue
Un peu de safran et un kilo de figues
Voulez-vous, pas vrai, un beau plateau de pêches
Ou bien d'abricots ?
Voici l'estragon et la belle échalote
Le joli poisson de la Marie-Charlotte
Voulez-vous, pas vrai, un bouquet de lavande
Ou bien quelques oeillets ?
Et par dessus tout ça on vous donne en étrenne
L'accent qui se promène et qui n'en finit pas

Mais il y a, tout au long des marchés de Provence
Tant de filles jolies, tant de filles jolies
Qu'au milieu des fenouils, melons et céleris
J'ai bien de temps en temps quelques idées qui dansent
Voyageur de la nuit, moi qui en ribambelle
Ai croisé des regards que je ne voyais pas
J'ai hâte au point du jour de trouver sur mes pas
Ces filles du soleil qui rient et qui m'appellent
Le matin au marché

G.B.


----------



## macelene (10 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J'attends d'autres réactions :
> 
> - il y aura déjà des mots allemands : on dit merci Poildep
> 
> ...




Ficelles de calbut Pitchfork       Ouais t'es très fort, ça se lit d'ailleurs. 
  Bravissimo... 

- Mot allemand très peu pour moi...  tu sais j'ai plutot un côté Sud..

- Intraitable  oula je... bon... 

- Ah le frissson c'est le Loustic   


Wait and see...


----------



## monoeil (10 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Les éditions Larousse, Littré et Petit Robert pour leur concours matériel
> 
> ...


C'est pas juste, moi qui pensais qu'on ne composait qu'avec la tête


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> - il y aura déjà des mots allemands : on dit merci Poildep


Moi et ma grande g... !


----------



## macmarco (10 Décembre 2004)

*Bravo Pitchfork !*     
 C'est mérité !  

 Bravo aux autres aussi, je crois que nous nous sommes tous régalés avec le joli thème d'*oupsy* !  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Décembre 2004)

Bravo. Très beau texte Pitchfork 
Je n'ai pas participé, mais j'ai tout lu , et pour moi tous les autres sont deuxième ex-aequo !
Bravo à tous


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Décembre 2004)

Macmarco, Macelene, Poormonster  

Nephou, tu veux des fruits ?  

Pour Macelene qui le vaut bien, je choisirai du patois de la Bavière (c'est le sud de l'Allemagne)  

Poildep, je peux choisir des mots en serbo-croate ?  

Monoeil, c'est quand j'étais petit gibus que je passais du temps dans le dico   

Le thème avec la procédure sera annoncé en début de soirée ou plus tard : on n'est pas à cheval sur les délais, c'est bientôt Noël, c'est donc fête et je suis comme vous je l'espère d'humeur enjouée


----------



## loustic (10 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi et ma grande g... !


C'est malin !!!  

Achtung Poildep !

Le retour de flamme pourrait bien te roussir le poil !!!


----------



## Cillian (11 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir à tous! 

J'espère que loustic ne m'en voudra pas trop, je faisais parti des demandeur de délai
et je n'ai pas su tenir mon engagement   (plus exactement pas pu : boulot oblige)
et à ce jour je doute même avoir le temps de participer au thème de Pitchfork.

Tient d'ailleur : félicitation Pitchfork      

J'essaierai quand même mais je ne peux pas le garantir.   
Dans ce cas vous devrez vous contentez de mes encouragements 
Parce que même si je n'ai pas le temps pour participer, je n'hésite pas à vous lire.  

P.S. à poildep : si t'a la guitare qui te démange n'hésite pas a nous faire partager d'autres morceaux.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Décembre 2004)

Noël entre Provence et Finlande

Lorsqu'ils annoncèrent qu'ils ne participeraient pas au réveillon de Noël, ce fut un choc 
Certes, ils avaient une raison impérieuse pour ne pas être là
Ils devaient faire ce voyage qui achèverait un cycle et en ouvrirait un autre

_Alors que toute la famille était peinée de cette décision_

Ils ne participeraient pas aux fêtes traditionnelles
En fait tout avait bien mal débuté
Il leur avait été impossible de planter le blé de la Sainte-Barbe

_Il était plutôt content et le disait à sa petite margoulette_

Le boulanger les avait regardés avec des yeux de Gobi se demandant ce que ces fadas feraient d'un kilogramme de blé - l'impôt sur le blé et la gabelle avaient été abolis depuis longtemps  
Trouver un calendrier de l'avent fut également une tâche difficile
Cette année ils ne goûteraient pas aux treize desserts

_Elle était bien trop jeune pour comprendre, lui à peine plus âgé avait saisi l'essentiel_

Ils ne confectionneraient pas la crèche avec les santons
Ils n'iraient pas à la messe de minuit
Cette année, et pour la première fois, ils se retrouveraient loin des leurs, de leur racines et traditions

_Comme lorsqu'il avait innocemment demandé à Tati : "Qu'est-ce qu'on mange au cinéma ?"_

Ils partaient en mission pour un long voyage
Vers une destination enneigée 
Qui les conduirait chez le Père Noël pour chercher tous les cadeaux

_Parce qu'avec Tonton, il avait eu droit à en manger la fois précèdente_

Un jour il connaîtrait la vérité
Il serait nécessaire de lui expliquer ce mensonge
En attendant il était joyeux

_Baptiste, si tranquille à l'habitude, était tout excité et répétait à tout le monde que Tati et Tonton allait rencontrer le père Noël_

Ce Noël serait bien singulier
Entre mélancolie et gaieté 
Entre distance et proximité

_Etranger aux préoccupations des adultes, il s'endormait en pensant à son tracto-pelle blanc_

---------------

Thème : Noël - Tradition de Noël - Joie des enfants 

Règle du jeu : faites vous plaisir sur le thème de Noël en essayant de signer votre chef d'oeuvre en rappelant votre avatar et/ou votre pseudonyme (à titre d'exemple vous pouvez "remixer" mon texte, le continuer, construire un nouveau texte,...)

Date butoir : samedi 17 décembre vers 2 heures 15


----------



## Luc G (11 Décembre 2004)

Juste avant d'aller me coucher, un petit salut à toux ceux de "et avec la tête" que j'ai lâchement laissé tomber ces temps-ci (un peu débordé que je suis   ) mais où je reviendrais sévir dès que possible.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

Bravo, Pitchfork   

ton thème est déjà une jolie réponse   

et qui n'aime pas la Provence et ses santons?


----------



## aricosec (11 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, Pitchfork
> 
> ton thème est déjà une jolie réponse
> 
> et qui n'aime pas la Provence et ses santons?


.
_* ...............? "pas mieux" ..... *_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Décembre 2004)

Merci à vous deux, Aricosec et Lemmy, et également à Cilian


----------



## macmarco (11 Décembre 2004)

Il est intéressant ton thème Pitchfork ! 
 Malheureusement, pour cette session comme la ou les deux suivante(s), ma participation est sous toute réserve.


----------



## aricosec (12 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Juste avant d'aller me coucher, un petit salut à toux ceux de "et avec la tête" que j'ai *lâchement*laissé tomber ces temps-ci (un peu débordé que je suis  ) mais où je reviendrais sévir dès que possible.


.
confirmation de cette analyse  
.


----------



## aricosec (14 Décembre 2004)

.
bon ! si je comprend bien,c'est une cession sans mots obligatoire :mouais: 
.
un episode de trêve en sommes   
.
un souvenir de NOEL  
.

ah ! la vache ,qu'est ce qu'il m'a mis !
une phrase malheureuse d'un mome de 6 ans,ce qui me valu un baffe 
immediate de mon papounet,suivi immediatement d'un
"deballe donc ce carton au lieu de dire des betise" 
c'etait noel,on venait de me reveiller a minuit,comme la tradition le voulait.
les yeux miteux,cette phrase m'avait echappé,je venais de decouvrir
mon cadeau,un carton rempli de soldats de plomb,mon premier noel.
. 
sans paraphraser coluche,chez moi,on connaissait aussi l'artichaud,qui
ressemblait curieusement a des topinambours a cette epoque
je fus donc emerveillé de mon plus joli cadeau,un des seul souvenir
de ces jours si sombres,ou les etincelles des explosions allentour
etaient les seules etoiles de l'arbre de noel.
mais les gosses s'en foutent,ils trouvent du plaisir partout,dans la cour 
de l'immeuble,les lumieres et explosions des bombes tombant 
sur l'usine d'a coté etaiient notre feu d'artifice.
parfois si rapprochées et si courtes que l'on renonçait a aller aux abris.
seul quelques escapades en bretagne dans la famille,nous rendait nos
couleurs de momes en pleine santé.
chaque noel ,depuis que j'ai des mouflets me ramene a ce temps.
mes enfants ayant eut connaissances de ces vissicitudes se garde bien
de prononcer une phrase similaire l'or de cadeaux surprenants 
.
vu l'age qu'ils ont maintenant,il est improbable que je puisse leur
rendre cette gifle 
.
voila ,c'est mon souvenir le plus mitigé de noel
je ne parle pas bien sur des reunions familiales,je vous laisse un peu
de grain a moudre.
.
pourtant la garce de tante berthe ...........  
:love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)

Les fameuses (ou fameux ?) topinambours !!!

Ma grand mère, née en 1916, me disait souvent quand je faisais le difficile pour manger que pendant la guerre  elle mangeait des topinambours et que je devais être satisfait de ne pas avoir connu cette époque et de pouvoir manger à ma fin. Pendant longtemps j'ai cru que c'était une expression pour dire qu'il n'y avait rien à manger. Un jour en faisant le marché, j'ai vu sur un étal des topinambours. Et là j'ai revu ma garnd-mère me parlait de ces topinambours. Dire que maintenant cela revient à la mode et que des grands chefs les accommodes.

Une évocation de Noël très touchante, Aricosec


----------



## aricosec (15 Décembre 2004)

remontons le courrier  
.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Décembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> remontons le courrier
> .



Finalement elle va être jouée cette prolongation    

Un délai est proposé jusqu'au premier mercredi de 2005 ce qui donnera l'occasion de se souhaiter une bonne année et si vous êtes sages (     ) je vous raconterais la Laponie et le pays du père Noël 

Par avance un joyeux Noël à toutes et à tous ainsi qu'à vos familles et à vos proches    

Et comme on dit par chez moi, un bon bout d'an


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Finalement elle va être jouée cette prolongation
> 
> Un délai est proposé jusqu'au premier mercredi de 2005 ce qui donnera l'occasion de se souhaiter une bonne année et si vous êtes sages (     ) je vous raconterais la Laponie et le pays du père Noël
> 
> ...



Nous te promettons d'être sages    

Have a nice trip   

Et de bonnes fêtes à vous


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2004)

La tradition de Noël :

C'était un jour de neige, un jour bleu. 
Le "tout petit" était encore dans son lit sous la couette regardant par la fenêtre les flocons tombant entre deux rayons de soleil. Il se rappelait de la journée de Noël. La petite fille était venue patiner avec lui sur le lac gelé et ils avaient ri tout l'après-midi. Vers quatre heures, l'heure du goûter, le grand avait ouvert son sac pour leur donner une orange. Une orange ! Comme il était bizarre ce fruit qu'ils n'avaient jamais vu avec sa couleur de lever de soleil ! Le "grand" leur montra comment peler l'agrume. La "petite" goûta et fit la grimace puis sentant la saveur sucrée se mit à sourire. Elle riait en s'amusant à presser la peau pleine de bosses, comme elle disait. Elle faisait comme les grands, elle se parfumait avec le liquide un peu collant. Après voir savouré chaque quartier au silence de la campagne enneigée, le "grand" leur raconta L'histoire du chapeau perdu.
 "Il était une fois un monsieur qui avait perdu son chapeau par un jour de grand vent. C'était l'hiver et il avait très froid. Il décida de se réfugier dans une auberge. Dès qu'il entra les regards se posèrent sur lui. Dans la "Ville aux Chapeaux", on disait qu'un homme nu-tête était un homme malhonnête. Pourtant l'homme était prêtre dans un village lointain d'Irlande mais ça, aucun des convives ne le savait. Les regards se faisaient lourds lorsque l'ami de l'homme sans chapeau, habitant de longue date le village, entra dans l'auberge. L'homme sans chapeau lui sourit et pensa que tout pouvait s'arranger. Il était en confiance désormais. À sa grande surprise, son ami regarda sa tête nue puis le fixa avec des yeux qui s'emplirent de peur. Il se tourna alors vers les convives pour les saluer fraternellement. L'homme sans chapeau s'assit dans un coin et regarda son ami parler avec les autres personnes. Tout à coup, ils se levèrent, se dirigèrent vers l'homme sans chapeau, le prirent pas les épaules et le jetèrent violemment dehors dans la neige. Au bout de quelques instants, il reprit connaissance, se leva et secoua son manteau. Il attendit dans le froid son ami quelques heures, là dehors, puis il tourna les talons et reparti dans le froid. À la sortie du village, il entendit un bruit derrière lui. C'était le fils de son ami avec un chapeau à la main. Il lui tendit un mot où il était écrit : "Il ne faut pas leur en vouloir, ils ont les règles de vie et tu es le bienvenu si tu remets ton chapeau". L'homme regarda l'enfant qui avait enlevé sa casquette pour le saluer. Il lui caressa la joue puis déchira le chapeau en deux et posa la moitié sur la tête de l'enfant et l'autre moitié sur la sienne, à la façon d'un bicorne napoléonien. L'enfant se mit à rire et ils repartirent tous les deux vers le village. À leur arrivée à l'auberge, les convives étaient toujours là. Ils regardèrent ces chapeaux ridicules. Ils chuchotèrent. Ils n'en pensaient pas moins, c'était bizarre cette façon de porter le couvre-chef mais la coutume du "Village des Chapeaux" était respectée. Ils le saluèrent donc..." 
"Voilà, c'est la fin de l'histoire" dit le "grand". Les deux enfants le regardèrent d'un air intrigué et leur dit simplement : "Il était bizarre le fruit que je vous ai apporté pour Noël, non ?" "Oui, mais il était délicieux" répondirent les enfants. "Alors, je vous en apporterait peut être un autre pour le nouvel an, même si les temps sont difficiles" et ils se mirent à courir pour rentrer et se réchauffer auprès de la cheminée.
Aujourd'hui, c'est le jour de l'an et caché sous sa couette le "tout petit"pense déjà au goût bizarre de l'orange de Noël promise.


----------



## aricosec (18 Décembre 2004)

attendre l'année prochaine,pour distiller notre part de rêve d'enfants
si bien evoquée par TIBO,est dommage,les agapes de fin d'année
risque d'emousser la poesie des ecrivains, 
.
en tout cas il est interdit de vomir ici ! 
.
moi j'avais une hisoire de bonne année   
.
bon ! je la remet dans ma culotte  
.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Décembre 2004)

Chapeau bas Tibo    

Tu as tricoté un joli texte


----------



## macmarco (18 Décembre 2004)

Superbe texte, Tibo, bravo !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Janvier 2005)

A Aricosec de récupérer le bébé


----------



## Cillian (5 Janvier 2005)

*Faites plaisir aux enfants ...*

Je me souvient d'un petit garçon et de sa s½ur
Qui du mois de Janvier à celui de Novembre
En faisaient, à leurs parents, voir de toutes les couleurs.
Mais signaient une trêve quand approchait Décembre.

Je me souvient d'un petit garçon et de sa s½ur
Qui un mois durant, de tous les enfants du monde
Étaient les plus charmants, mais ce n'était qu'un leurre.
Afin que de la hotte du Père Noël, les cadeaux abondent.

Je me souvient d'un petit garçon et de sa s½ur
Encore une fois satisfaits, ravis et comblés.
Elle par toute une série, faisant sont bonheur,
De Barbie, de Ken et encore d'autres poupées.

Je me souvient d'un petit garçon et de sa s½ur
Encore une fois satisfaits, comblés et ravis.
Lui par un grand carton chatoyant, de mille couleurs.
Contenant un tipi et du chef indien toute la panoplie.

Je me souvient d'un petit garçon et de sa s½ur
Laissant de coté jouets, panoplie et poupées
Créant chez les adultes une stupeur,
Les figeant, les étonnant, les laissant bouche bée.

Je me souvient d'un petit garçon et de sa s½ur
Ce soir de Noël jouant avec un simple carton.
Inventer un véhicule, à tour de rôle en devenir les chauffeurs,
Laissant libre cours à leur imagination.



Merci maman, merci papa, merci Père noël, merci pour tout ...   :love: :rose:


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2005)

Bravo Cillian pour ta rapidité      Mais au moins u as eu le courage de le faire... :love: 



Bon maintenant reste plus qu'à attendre le bon vouloir de Notre Arico...


----------



## macmarco (9 Janvier 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> *Faites plaisir aux enfants ...*
> 
> Je me souvient d'un petit garçon et de sa s½ur
> Qui du mois de Janvier à celui de Novembre
> ...


 
 Très chouette, Cillian !


----------



## macmarco (9 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> A Aricosec de récupérer le bébé


 
 Bravo M'sieur Rico !     


_Et à part ça, Patron, quand est-ce qure vous nous r'mettez une tournée ?_


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2005)

Monsieur Rico ? Une proposition ?


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

On demande Monsieur Aricosec à l'accueil !


----------



## lumai (19 Janvier 2005)

Le père l'Arico n'est pas passé depuis le 4 janvier 

Marco ?

Tu reprends ?


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

Ben... :rose:
C'est un peu gênant.... j'ai un peu honte, n'ayant pas participé cette fois-ci ! :rose:


----------



## mado (19 Janvier 2005)

On tire à la courte paille ?


----------



## macelene (19 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben... :rose:
> C'est un peu gênant.... j'ai un peu honte, n'ayant pas participé cette fois-ci ! :rose:


 


MArco MArco ziva à donf pour les mots...


   



On a mis un MP à Monsieur Arico...   ?


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ...On a mis un MP à Monsieur Arico...   ?




Euh, ben non.. :rose:
On va peut-être commencer par là !  
Je lui en envoie un !


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh, ben non.. :rose:
> On va peut-être commencer par là !
> Je lui en envoie un !


J'ai, un jour, envoyé un MP à Arico... 


Il l'a vu deux semaines plus tard.


----------



## lumai (19 Janvier 2005)

Je suis allée voir dans la liste des membres : il ne s'est pas connecté depuis le 4 janvier


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai, un jour, envoyé un MP à Arico...
> 
> 
> Il l'a vu deux semaines plus tard.



Ah !
Vi... 
OK ! 

Bon, si d'ici ce soir il ne l'a pas lu, je donne un nouveau thème, puisque tout le monde a l'air d'accord ! 



Euh... 
Poildep, j'ai décidé de t'informer qu'il y a une petite faute dans ta signature... :rose:
C'est change*r*...


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Poildep, j'ai décidé de t'informer qu'il y a une petite faute dans ta signature... :rose:
> C'est change*r*...


Ah oui  j'étais fatigué... :rose:


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui  j'étais fatigué... :rose:


Et peut-être l'Aric-aussi.
Et Loustic certainement...

Relançons le machin
sur de nouveaux rails
tout passés au papier de verre
et brillants comme des brillants.

Salut à tous les secoués de la tête.


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

Allez, Arico étant aux abonnés absents, je donne un nouveau thème. 

*Nouveau thème :
*
*Champagne !*

- Nabuchodonosor
- itinéraire
- insatiable
- luciole
- Sitar

Résultats dimanche 30 janvier vers 00h00.

A vous de jouer !


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> :hein:
> Sitar ?
> :mouais:



C'est une sorte de luth indien ! 



			
				Universalis a dit:
			
		

> Toutefois, le luth des pays d'Europe n'est qu'un individu de la vaste famille des cordophones. Tous les instruments se composant d'une caisse de résonance sphérique ou ovale et d'un manche sur lesquels se tendent des cordes peuvent se ranger dans la catégorie des luths ; en outre, ceux-ci se différencient des harpes et des cithares par la brièveté de leur son. On trouve des luths dans le monde entier et depuis la plus haute antiquité : les civilisations babylonienne et hittite l'utilisent couramment (IIIe millénaire av. J.-C.), ainsi que les Égyptiens dès la XVIIIe dynastie. On le rencontre aussi dans l'Asie antique, où il a d'ailleurs survécu sous des formes variées dans les musiques actuelles. Les Indes fournissent l'exemple de la vina et du *sitar*, dont le jeu permet d'exprimer un art musical extrêmement raffiné et hautement spirituel. En Chine et au Japon, le k'in et le biwa sont des instruments de musique traditionnelle dont l'apprentissage nécessite une discipline d'ascèse et de purification. On connaît aussi de nombreuses variétés de luths en Afrique, et les pays arabes possèdent un instrument du même genre, dont le nom ancien al-aoud (le bois) est à l'origine du vieux français lut
> 
> 
> © Encyclopædia Universalis 2004, tous droits réservés


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est une sorte de luth indien !








le plus célèbre des joueurs de sitar.


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> le plus célèbre des joueurs de sitar.


Mieux vaut sitar que jamais


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Mieux vaut sitar que jamais




Bonsoir voici mon texte pour le Challenge dites moi si vous aimez

Maître du monde

Quel exploit de pacotille cette réélection de ta plèbe !
De ton itinéraire alcoolisé, à ta vertu démesurée,
Il te fallait bien cette victoire télévisée
Pâle copie démocratique de l?illustre Herakles de Thèbes

De quelle maladie souffres tu ? De quelle insatiable soif
Ton corps à besoin pour que tu saignes ainsi les enfants de Nadjaf ?
Mais bien pire encore, ton propre peuple meurt abreuvé, tête saoule,
Convaincu par ta clique, que son âme et son corps, coule.

Mais prend garde qu?un jour ne surgisse du peuple massacré,
Une figure païenne digne héritier du Grand  Nabuchodonosor.
Guerrier juste et ultime à l?éclat de mille soleils glacés d?or,
Ne fasse passer ton règne que pour une folie enfin maîtrisée.

Ce soir près des rives du Gange un sage médite sur le sol
Dans les volutes du ciel, un sitar s?enroule au loin
Le sage sait que rien ne dure que la vie d?une luciole
Il pense  « Elle vole, brille et se brûle et Hop ! un Bush de moins »

Christelle


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir voici mon texte pour le Challenge dites moi si vous aimez
> 
> Maître du monde
> 
> ...




c'est superbe, bravo


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

Merci beaucoup Christelle !


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir voici mon texte pour le Challenge dites moi si vous aimez
> 
> Maître du monde
> 
> ...



   Hommage à toi poétesse   

Bien vu pour Nabuchodonosor.


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Hommage à toi poétesse
> 
> Bien vu pour Nabuchodonosor.



Merci à tous, j'vais pas gagné mais ca m a fait plaisir


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> ...j'vais pas gagné mais ca m a fait plaisir



Ca, c'est moi qui décide !  

On attend la suite ! :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous, j'vais pas gagné mais ca m a fait plaisir



Au fait trop bien l'avatar ! Il te corresponds bien si je ne me trompe...


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Au fait trop bien l'avatar ! Il te corresponds bien si je ne me trompe...



Je suis bcp moins jolie que Jill de la Femme piege de Bilal mais je lui ressemble bcp dans l'attitude et l expression

a toi de decodé


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca, c'est moi qui décide !
> 
> On attend la suite ! :love:



La suite??????? tu en veux d autres??????


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> La suite??????? tu en veux d autres??????



Je parlais des participations des autres ! 

D'accord avec Gilbertus pour ton avatar ! 
Bilal, un de mes dessinateurs préférés ! :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bcp moins jolie que Jill de la Femme piege de Bilal mais je lui ressemble bcp dans l'attitude et l expression
> 
> a toi de decodé



Je médite et décode... Esperons que mes neurones soient dans le vrai...


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais des participations des autres !
> 
> D'accord avec Gilbertus pour ton avatar !
> Bilal, un de mes dessinateurs préférés ! :love:



Il feront bien mieux que ce pamphlet poetique
Moi aussi j'aime Bilal (ce qu'il fait parceque lui....),j ai lu la foire aux immortels quand j avais 12 ans, ca m'a boulversée autant que....bref c'etait moi mon univers


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Je médite et décode... Esperons que mes neurones soient dans le vrai...


Soit!!! Mais fin comme tu dois l être.....


----------



## macelene (19 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Allez, Arico étant aux abonnés absents, je donne un nouveau thème.
> 
> *Nouveau thème :
> *
> ...




:style:    ben je sais pas quoi dire ce soir...  j'ai des tas de mots dans ma tête...  mais je sais pas comment faire...  :hein:

La date de rendu des copies me ravit... vais pouvoir couvrir mon carnet de mots de mots...  


Alors au 30/01/2005...


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Il feront bien mieux que ce pamphlet poetique
> Moi aussi j'aime Bilal (ce qu'il fait parceque lui....),j ai lu la foire aux immortels quand j avais 12 ans, ca m'a boulversée autant que....bref c'etait moi mon univers



Ses BD me font dire que son histoire est imprégnée de la folie des hommes (Sarajevo). Mais quelle beauté, malgrè tout, il a su extraire de ce monde. C'est dur mais donne un peu d'espoir.


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :style:    ben je sais pas quoi dire ce soir...  j'ai des tas de mots dans ma tête...  mais je sais pas comment faire...  :hein:
> 
> La date de rendu des copies me ravit... vais pouvoir couvrir mon carnet de mots de mots...
> 
> ...



Comme ca que penses tu du mien????


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :style:    ben je sais pas quoi dire ce soir...  j'ai des tas de mots dans ma tête...  mais je sais pas comment faire...  :hein:


Bois du *champagne*, ça viendra tout seul.   :love:


_bon, évidemment, faut avoir du champagne..._


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Ses BD me font dire que son histoire est imprégnée de la folie des hommes (Sarajevo). Mais quelle beauté, malgrè tout, il a su extraire de ce monde. C'est dur mais donne un peu d'espoir.



Oui, moi je m'identifiais à la folie récurante de Nikopol...mais je n'en dirais pas plus


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, moi je m'identifiais à la folie récurante de Nikopol...mais je n'en dirais pas plus



Que tes secrets t'honorent.
Que tes paroles nous éblouissent.

A toutes et à tous bonne nuit !


----------



## macelene (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Comme ca que penses tu du mien????



comme ça...  :rose: c'est difficile de juger...je viens juste de lire...   et puis c'est pas moi le Jury cette fois.... c'est MAcmarco...    

J'aime bien  et chapeau, quelle plume véloce...  j'en suis bouche bée...


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Que tes secrets t'honorent.
> Que tes paroles nous éblouissent.
> 
> A toutes et à tous bonne nuit !



Merci de ces mots

Bonne nuit aussi


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> comme ça...  :rose: c'est difficile de juger...je viens juste de lire...   et puis c'est pas moi le Jury cette fois.... c'est MAcmarco...
> 
> J'aime bien  et chapeau, quelle plume véloce...  j'en suis bouche bée...



Merci on dirait pas com'ca que j'chuis berrichonne, et que j'aime la Guiness LOLOLOLOL
 :love:


----------



## macelene (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bois du *champagne*, ça viendra tout seul.   :love:
> 
> 
> _bon, évidemment, faut avoir du champagne..._




ouf j'en ai du * champagne * je vais voir si ça vient tou seul...


Mais je préfère une tite pipe...   de bon tabac   pour faire des bulles dans ma tête...


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ouf j'en ai du * champagne * je vais voir si ça vient tou seul...
> 
> 
> Mais je préfère une tite pipe...   de bon tabac   pour faire des bulles dans ma tête...



Bonne tres bonne idée la pipe....j'ai tjrs aimé ca  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Janvier 2005)

Merci pour le nouveau sujet, je vois que tout le monde commence la nouvelle année avec une plume enthousiaste  C'était bien calme jusqu'à présent


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais je préfère une tite pipe...   de bon tabac   pour faire des bulles dans ma tête...


ça, j'ai.    :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

C'est dommage mais mon satané corps refuse de resté derriere mon eMac, alors je vous embrasse toutes et tous en vous souhaitant une bonne nuit


----------



## mado (20 Janvier 2005)

Une soif insatiable.
Un nabuchodonosor ne suffira pas à me détourner de mon itinéraire ce soir.
Ni les lueurs des lucioles, ni les notes envoûtantes des sitars, ne m'empêcheront de penser avec espoir
à ce prochain verre levé au renouveau.
Quelqu'il soit.


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Merci beaucoup madonna !


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Merci beaucoup Roberto !


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

:jerespireuncoup: ... :nonçapassepas:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fini mes cours à seize heures, une pluie battante je suis rentré dans le magasin japonais................


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai écrit une connerie ?
> Un mauvais souvenir au MacDo ? Un McNuggets© pas frais ?
> :rateau:
> :sick:




meu non banane 

ce sont mes mots qui ne passent pas (une sorte de suffocation admirative)


----------



## loustic (20 Janvier 2005)

Roberto, on ne veut pas que ton inspiration prenne froid, jamais.


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

avec les bains chauds qu'il se fait  y'a peu de chance que ça arrive 

_mais fait gaffe quand même mon grand_


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2005)

*Nouveau thème :*
*Champagne !*

- Nabuchodonosor
- itinéraire
- insatiable
- luciole
- Sitar

Résultats dimanche 30 janvier vers 00h00.

A vous de jouer ! 

comme ça je peux le voir souvent le nouveau sujet...


----------



## lumai (21 Janvier 2005)

C'est un jardin irréel au milieu du minéral. Il aurait été planté par _Nabochodonosor_ lui-même : on dit qu'il se serait arrêté là un soir, aurait regardé le ciel et choisi ce lieu pour jardin.
Je l'ai trouvé au détour d'un _itinéraire_, toujours pas achevé d'ailleurs. Le seul toit y est la voûte des arbres, la seule musique celle de ses feuilles. Même le chant des _sitars_ ne l'égale pas.
Le soir nous nous y retrouvons à la lumière des _lucioles_, venus ici déguster le nectar et l'ivresse qui l'accompagne, _insatiables_.


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2005)

Merci beaucoup lumai !


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Arrêêête de répéter toujours la même chose en changeant le nom !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toi, tu peux faire les commentaires que tu souhaites, Roberto, moi, ce que je pense des textes, je le garde pour moi et mes délibérations avec moi-même le moment venu ! 
Donc, je remercie juste les gens pour les participations(mais je n'en pense pas moins !   ) et je m'abstiens de tout commentaire...


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2005)

A propos de participation...

Aricosec vient de répondre à mon mp.
Son abscence était dûe à un problème de santé(je n'entre pas dans les détails, il le fera lui-même s'il le souhaite). 
Aujourd'hui cela va un peu mieux apparemment et il essaiera de participer(je lui ai transmit le thème dans ma réponse)... 

Je lui réitère ici tous mes voeux de bon rétablissement. 

En souhaitant te revoir bientôt parmi nous Arico !   :love:


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chuis pas du genre à vouloir influencer le juge !
> :rose:



M'enfin Roberto !   
A aucun moment je ne l'ai cru !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Janvier 2005)

Latika m'éblouissait. Je ne voyais qu'elle. Nabuchodonosor et sa "tour de Babel" n'auraient su mieux me guider et l'itinéraire à suivre ne pouvait aller que dans sa direction. Je croyais qu'elle était mon phare qui pourrait éclairer mes tristes nuits. Elle n'a été qu'une luciole, ne s'éclairant qu'elle-même. Le son des sitars m'est devenu insupportable, et de la faim insatiable que j'avais d'elle, je n'ai gardé qu'un goût amer.


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup MacMarco !



    


Tu le fais très bien Roberto !  :love:


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2005)

Merci beaucoup PoorMonsteR !   








_PS : Je tiens à préciser que je ne fais aucun copier coller et que je tape le code des smileys à la main !_


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Latika m'éblouissait. Je ne voyais qu'elle. Nabuchodonosor et sa "tour de Babel" n'auraient su mieux me guider et l'itinéraire à suivre ne pouvait aller que dans sa direction. Je croyais qu'elle était mon phare qui pourrait éclairer mes tristes nuits. Elle n'a été qu'une luciole, ne s'éclairant qu'elle-même. Le son des sitars m'est devenu insupportable, et de la faim insatiable que j'avais d'elle, je n'ai gardé qu'un goût amer.




J adore J adore J adore J adore J adore J adore J adore J adore J adore J adore J adore J adore J adore J adore J adore J adore J adore J adore J adore J adore J adore . Tu es grand


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es grand


Non, juste 1,77 m 

Merci M'dame  :rose: 
et Messieurs


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> _PS : Je tiens à préciser que je ne fais aucun copier coller et que je tape le code des smileys à la main !_



tu va avoir la crampe de l'écrivain


----------



## Nephou (21 Janvier 2005)

_dites vous autres, tant que j'y suis, c'est quoi le thème ? c'est toujours les même règles ?_


----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2005)

Nabuchodonosor
Etait un roi plein d'or
Puisqu'il avait tout pris
A ceux qu'il a faits pri
sonniers dans les batailles
Pour chasser la racaille

Champagne pour tout le monde !     

Il jouait du sitar
Dans son palais si tard
Que c'était un supplice
Bien pire que sa milice
Il était insatiable
Quasiment imbuvable

Champagne pour tout le monde !     

Une sympathique bestiole
Une sorte de luciole
Allant de la bassesse
Vers la plus grande sagesse
Par cet itinéraire
Apporta la lumière

Champagne pour tout le monde !    :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Nabuchodonosor
> Etait un roi plein d'or
> Puisqu'il avait tout pris
> A ceux qu'il a faits pri
> ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _dites vous autres, tant que j'y suis, c'est quoi le thème ? c'est toujours les même règles ?_





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Nouveau thème :*
> *Champagne !*
> 
> - Nabuchodonosor
> ...



à toi !


----------



## Nephou (21 Janvier 2005)

Un thème digne d'Higelin (Jacques et non pas Arthur)


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2005)

*Nouveau thème :
*
*Champagne !*

- Nabuchodonosor
- itinéraire
- insatiable
- luciole
- Sitar

Résultats dimanche 30 janvier vers 00h00.

A vous de jouer ! 


C'est moi qui ai donné le thème, pas macelene, la citation de PoorMonsteR pouvant entraîner la confusion !


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Un thème digne d'Higelin (Jacques et non pas Arthur)



Tu as mis dans le mille !   

L'idée du thème m'est venue en répondant dans le TGV(_Dieux et diables en sont venus à douter d'eux-mêmes..._) !  
Quant à savoir pourquoi cette chanson d'Higelin m'est venue à l'esprit en répondant...


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2005)

Merci beaucoup Loustic !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Nouveau thème :
> *
> *Champagne !*
> 
> ...



Toutes mes excuses, rendons à César ce qui appartient à Jules


----------



## aricosec (24 Janvier 2005)

Champagne !,
- Nabuchodonosor,- itinéraire,- insatiable,- luciole,- Sitar
.
babylone,babylone tu deconne
c'est une chanson de bill deraime
cette chanson est si bonne 
ont aurait pu chanter la meme
quand *nabuco* babylonien
*insatiable* conquerant de terres
voulut un jour faire sien
autre pays et autre terre
i*tineraires* des conquerants
sans compassion et sans pitié
qui a marqué ces deux milles ans
dans nos memoires sont gravés
et nous meme voulons toujours
comme des chercheurs d'absolu
trouvez richesse,trouvez amour
pourtant un jour nous serons nu
au jour du jugement dernier
au ciel nous verrons des *lucioles*
guidant le pas de cavaliers
sur des chevaux de cabrioles
un verre de champagne a la main
alangui au son des *sitars*
je ferais mon dernier calin
a heloise comme abelard
---------------
----------------
ps :
tiens,a propos de nabuchododosor,reincarné
renommé NA*BUSCH*O,sans doute voulait il reconquerir l'ancienne babylone
ce n'etait pas pour les armes chimique.
_ceci bien sur une hypothése du professeur arico_,


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> Champagne !,
> - Nabuchodonosor,- itinéraire,- insatiable,- luciole,- Sitar
> .
> ----------------
> ...



Merci de faire la liaison, je m'incline cher professeur


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Merci beaucoup Arico !   

Content de te revoir parmi nous !  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Janvier 2005)

Tu n'abuses qu'au trop, dinosaure
Zoo à Babylon !
On y va par quel itinéraire ?
Le vétérinaire !
Raire ne fait pas la luciole
Oh l'insaciable
Du sable si tard ?
Cithare


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Merci beaucoup Pitchfork !


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'abuses qu'au trop, dinosaure
> Zoo à Babylon !
> On y va par quel itinéraire ?
> Le vétérinaire !
> ...



'achement rigolo, z'aime bien


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

*Nouveau thème :
*
*Champagne !*

- Nabuchodonosor
- itinéraire
- insatiable
- luciole
- Sitar

Résultats dimanche 30 janvier vers 00h00.

A vous de jouer ! 


-----------------------------------------------


*Les participations :*

christelle75015
madonna
Roberto Vendez
lumai
PoorMonsteR
loustic
aricosec
Pitchfork

Merci à vous !   :love:

Les autres, il reste du temps !


----------



## lumai (24 Janvier 2005)

C'est que ça repart bien par ici !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'abuses qu'au trop, dinosaure
> Zoo à Babylon !
> On y va par quel itinéraire ?
> Le vétérinaire !
> ...



mais queskidi ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Janvier 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> Champagne !,
> - Nabuchodonosor,- itinéraire,- insatiable,- luciole,- Sitar
> .
> babylone,babylone tu deconne
> ...



l'Histoire revisitée par arico. Beauté guerrière


----------



## monoeil (25 Janvier 2005)

Si tard, l'un de nous : «Emporte-là, coupe !».
Lui qui n'a bu qu'aux dos n'ose, hors *l'itinéraire*.
Il est pourtant *insatiable*.
Ce qu'il porte : dés, l'ivresse contre les murailles.
Ishtar y écrase l'assaillant.
La bienveillante est douce en nuit, se fait mâle au soleil.

De toutes les défenses s'impose une porte.
Une flèche siffle, versatile
Lui qui, élu si haut, l'imbu ! Laissons l'effet "mer".



*Sitar*... l'Inde...  Nous emporte la coupe...
Lui qui? *Nabuchodonosor* ? Lit y naît air.
Il est, pour tant, un sas sciable.
Ce kil, porc, te délivre "s". Contre, les "mûrs" raillent. 
Ishtar y arrase l'as saillant.
La bienveillante est douze. Ennui se fait mal au soleil.

Redoutes. Les défenses... Saints posent une porte.
Carquois... versa-t-il ?
Luit qui est *luciole*, les bulles sont éphémères.


-----------------------------------------------------
D'une bulle, quel voyage ! Allez, je vous laisse finir la bouteille


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

Merci beaucoup monoeil !


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Si tard, l'un de nous : «Emporte-là, coupe !».
> Lui qui n'a bu qu'aux dos n'ose, hors *l'itinéraire*.
> Il est pourtant *insatiable*.
> Ce qu'il porte : dés, l'ivresse contre les murailles.
> ...



Euh ! C'est certain qu'il n'y a pas dopage avec des substances illicites là-dessous ?


----------



## macelene (25 Janvier 2005)

Tu vas avoir un boulot de dingue...    

Bon bon... va falloir que je pense à trouver des mots...  et avant tout boire une coupe de Champagne...    pour me donner des idées...


----------



## macelene (25 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> D'une bulle, quel voyage ! Allez, je vous laisse finir la bouteille




 Ben pour un retour tu fais fort toi...


----------



## monoeil (25 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas avoir un boulot de dingue...
> 
> Bon bon... va falloir que je pense à trouver des mots...  et avant tout boire une coupe de Champagne...    pour me donner des idées...




On aimerait ne pas y couper  
Allez, prends ta meilleure mine et pousse un peu le bouchon


----------



## Gilbertus (27 Janvier 2005)

Petite information : le texte ci-dessous a été écrit à deux, à savoir macelene et moi, et de plus à son initiative (donc je décline la moitié de la responsabilité de ce que vous allez lire   ).
----

Il flottait dans l'air comme une réminiscence âcre de l'odeur de son occupant, mélange de vétiver, de sueur, de tabac...
Le temps s'est écoulé, long, lisse et douloureux à la fois, comme un sentiment de vacuité acide qui envahissait mon corps et mon esprit.
Il était étendu, là, sur le dos, en travers du lit, nu, demi-dieu fantastique, transfiguré sous l'effet de la tension musculaire et nerveuse, comme ces sculptures de Rodin.
Il m'avait raconté vouloir survoler les creux et les bosses de l'existence avec l'impunité d'un passager clandestin. 
Mais dans la trouble conscience de ses nuits de fêtes, il avait entendu au loin les *sitars* qui allaient sonner la fin d'une trêve. Rageuse trêve qui allait l'emmener dans des voies d'ivresses qu'il aimerait infinies.
Mais voilà, le jour se lève...
La fureur de nos ébats était à la mesure de leur brièveté et de leur caractère imprévu, éphémère.
Aux pulsions *insatiables* allait succéder le rythme doux et lent de l'attente.
La vie réelle exige lenteur et macération.Il nous fallait nous empiffrer d'exister, pour que la soif de vivre nous ouvre les portes de l'irréel...

Jusqu'à quand pourrions nous faire de nos corps ces chemins de plaisirs. Dans les pâles instant de ma vie diurnes, le désir me dévorait, son odeur persistante m'enivrait du souvenir de ses festives étreintes.
Pourrais-je le garder, forcer son *itinéraire* de liberté à s'attarder près de moi ? Le pouvait-il seulement ?
De ses mystères naissaient en moi l'angoisse de ma future douleur. Au plaisir succéderait l'attachement, à l'attachement la déchirure. Interminables journées qui striaient mon existence de doutes.

Je ne voulais plus que la nuit, la nuit seule, m'oubliant dans ses bras pour passer les portes de l'insaisissable bonheur de n'être qu'à lui, que pour lui et lui pour moi. L'accueillir dans mon corps, le sentir fort, le savoir tendre et attentionné et ne former qu'un dans notre jouissance, pour l'éternité. Au delà de nos individualités, faire vibrer nos sensibles enveloppes sous les caresses mutuelles, et se fondre dans la douceur de la folie de nos amours.
Recommencer encore et encore dans cette nuit sans fin. Faire fuir le jour par notre arrogant bonheur, éloigner la folie du monde de peur qu'elle ne souille cette union ultime.

Et il est revenue une dernière fois. Moi j'en étais devenue accroc parmi la fureur de mes rêves et l'incandescence de mes cauchemars.
Les souvenirs brûlaient me doigts.
Il voulait se changer les idées, être heureux encore une fois, annuler toutes formes de désir ou de refus, n'obéir qu'à des réflexes.
Et il m'a trouvé. D'un regard, je lui ai balancé tout mon érotisme, des yeux d'amandes et de miel, comme comme l'héroïne d'une Milonga.
Il avait choisit pour me transformer en femme-bulle un *Nabuchodonosor* de Don Périñon... 
La nuit risquait de se teindre en mystères... et nos champs magnétiques réciproques se sursaturer. 
On s'est regardés et c'était comme si on se bouffait mutuellement. Le sang battait nos tempes, les bulles envahissaient mon corps, souffle court, soulevée de terre, sur la pointe des pieds, par ce totem enflammé, de l'autre côté du miroir, de l'autre côté su Styx. C'est fou comme un point culminant peut très vite, si on le titille, devenir explosif ! Comblée, je jouissais de couler à pic !
Je coulais comme une lave secouée d'explosion. Corps ardent, dévoué à la déliquescence dans laquelle m'entraînait le plaisir... Jusqu'à l'inconscience.

De quoi survivons nous le plus facilement ? Du plaisir qui nous enivre au point de s'extraire du monde, ou de sa disparition ? Il ne me reste plus que cela, tragique néant. Après la brutale passion de nos corps perdure le souvenir de mon amant : *luciole* luttant pour ne pas sombrer dans la noirceur de l'oubli. Mais bien plus encore, c'est le froid de son absence qui m'environne. Etrange rêve qui ne semble aboutir qu'à cette douleur. Mais n'était ce pas seulement qu'un rêve ? Celui du paroxysme de ce plaisir charnel censé révéler la quintessence de mon corps ?
Il me reste son absence...


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Petite information : le texte ci-dessous a été écrit à deux, à savoir macelene et moi, et de plus à son initiative (donc je décline la moitié de la responsabilité de ce que vous allez lire   )....



Bon, je n'ai vu et lu qu'une moitié, tout va bien...

Demain j'enlève le bas ...


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2005)

Merci beaucoup macelene et Gilbertus !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup Pitchfork !



Bonjour Macmarco,
Je t'ai fait livrer une caisse d'un très bon champagne.
Je compte sur toi pour le 30 janvier.
Cordialement, Pitchfork.


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus
Je vais tirer un trait vertical partageant votre bitexte en deux parties exactement et j'en lirai une moitié. Je ferai lire l'autre moitié à ma moitié à moi.
 
(procédé utilisé pour écrire un message à double sens selon qu'il est plié ou non)


----------



## macelene (28 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Petite information : le texte ci-dessous a été écrit à deux, à savoir macelene et moi, et de plus à son initiative (donc je décline la moitié de la responsabilité de ce que vous allez lire   ).
> ----
> 
> Il flottait dans l'air comme une réminiscence âcre de l'odeur de son occupant, mélange de vétiver, de sueur, de tabac...
> ...



oui bon... :rose:


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui bon... :rose:



Fais pas ta timide, Hélène !


----------



## macelene (28 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas ta timide, Hélène !



un ti séjour en Provence...??


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

*Nouveau thème :
*
*Champagne !*

- Nabuchodonosor
- itinéraire
- insatiable
- luciole
- Sitar

Résultats dimanche 30 janvier vers 00h00.

A vous de jouer ! 


-----------------------------------------------


*Les participations :*

christelle75015
madonna
Roberto Vendez
lumai
PoorMonsteR
loustic
aricosec
Pitchfork
monoeil 
Gilbertus/macelene

Merci à vous !   :love:

Les autres, il reste du temps !


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> un ti séjour en Provence...??




Faut voir....


----------



## aricosec (28 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir....


.
l'origine de ce thread est d'une puretée sans faille,toute perversion
par bakchich ou favoritisme ne ferais que mener a leur perte ,les ci devant  
.
qu'ont se le disent


----------



## Nephou (28 Janvier 2005)

Il me semble que seul Nabucho se souvienne des origines de ces fils de discussion


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> l'origine de ce thread est d'une puretée sans faille,toute perversion
> par bakchich ou favoritisme ne ferais que mener a leur perte ,les ci devant
> .
> qu'ont se le disent



Ne me dis pas que tu prends ça au sérieux ?


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

*Nouveau thème :
*
*Champagne !*

- Nabuchodonosor
- itinéraire
- insatiable
- luciole
- Sitar

*Suite à une demande :
 Résultats vendredi 4 février vers 00h00.*

A vous de jouer ! 


-----------------------------------------------


*Les participations :*

christelle75015
madonna
Roberto Vendez
lumai
PoorMonsteR
loustic
aricosec
Pitchfork
monoeil 
Gilbertus/macelene

Merci à vous !   :love:

Les autres, il reste du temps !


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Nouveau thème :
> *
> *Champagne !*
> 
> ...



Ça fait quand même un peu loin, non?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Nouveau thème :
> *
> *Champagne !*
> 
> ...



je peux repasser à Noël ?


----------



## macmarco (29 Janvier 2005)

Bon, mercredi ?


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mercredi ?



mercredi d'après le 4 février?  

Tu fais comme tu veux, c'est toi le chef après tout


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mercredi ?



c'est le jour des enfants


----------



## macmarco (29 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> mercredi d'après le 4 février?
> 
> Tu fais comme tu veux, c'est toi le chef après tout



Je l'attendais celle-là ! 
Bon, on verra ça demain....


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Bon, on verra ça demain....



Faudrait savoir ! C'était pas prévu après-demain?
Tu sais décidément pas ce que tu veux   

(allez, je cesse maintenant)


----------



## aricosec (29 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ne me dis pas que tu prends ça au sérieux ?


.
alors ,pendant que toi et macelene ecouteront chanter les cigales,un pastaga a la main
nous les sans grades,se demanderont encore pourquoi ont est perdant ?
bon.....d'accord !............va en provence......... !
mais laisse nous *le pastaga*  ! ........


----------



## macelene (29 Janvier 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> alors ,pendant que toi et macelene ecouterez chanter les cigales,un pastaga à la main
> nous les sans grades,se demanderont encore pourquoi ont est perdant ?
> bon.....d'accord !............va en provence......... !
> mais laisse nous *le pastaga*  ! ........




MAis pas de perverssion mon Bon Arico... Le Sud ses cigales et *son pastaga*
peuvent être aussi pour les perdants... ... 

Ah!!!!  LE Sud...  

_MAis bon en ce moment Le Mistral nous cloître...   _


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Février 2005)

hé, m'sieur macmarco, t'es où ?


----------



## macmarco (2 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> hé, m'sieur macmarco, t'es où ?



Je suis là !  

Les résultats, c'est pour ce soir, minuit !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je suis là !
> 
> Les résultats, c'est pour ce soir, minuit !



alors à demain après-midi (je me lève à 3h30  )


----------



## macmarco (2 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> alors à demain après-midi (je me lève à 3h30  )



Bon courage PoorMonsteR !


----------



## macmarco (2 Février 2005)

*Nouveau thème :
*
*Champagne !*

- Nabuchodonosor
- itinéraire
- insatiable
- luciole
- Sitar
*
 Résultats ce mercredi vers 00h00.*

A vous de jouer ! 


-----------------------------------------------


*Les participations :*

christelle75015
madonna
Roberto Vendez
lumai
PoorMonsteR
loustic
aricosec
Pitchfork
monoeil 
Gilbertus/macelene

Merci à vous !   :love:

Les autres, il reste du temps !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2005)

Chika et Hiroshi étaient assis sur le bord du lac un soir de printemps. La lune pleine se reflétait dans l'eau et les grenouilles jouant à saute nénuphars les enchantaient de leur chant clair semblable à un air joué sur un sitar. 
Chika regarda la lune et demanda à Hiroshi pourquoi la grande dame avait l'air si bienveillante ce soir alors que les nuages tentaient de la cacher. Hiroshi lui répondit qu'elle allait bientôt lui répondre. Chika ouvrit de grands yeux étonnés. Hiroshi lui raconta alors l'histoire de son grand-père.  
Un jour il y a longtemps, lui dit-il, grand-père travaillait dans les champs à ramasser le riz tard le soir quand il entendit un bruit derrière lui. Il se retourna et vit une magnifique jeune fille. Surpris de la voir il lui demanda ce qui l'amenait dans ses contrées si reculées. Elle lui répondit qu'elle cherchait l'ange aux ailes de feux et qu'elle suivait pour le trouver l'itinéraire que lui indiquait un rayon de lune. Et ce soir il l'avait guidée jusqu'à ce champ. Grand-père alors très jeune la regarda interdit et lui demanda ce qu'était l'ange aux ailes de feux. Elle lui répondit que c'était un secret mais que là où tombait la poussière de lune, l'ange n'est pas loin. Chika insatiable demande alors : "Mais qui était la jeune femme et pourquoi chercher l'ange aux ailes de feux?" "Tu vas comprendre" lui répondit Hiroshi en pointant la lune du doigt . "Regarde la poussière de lune !" Chira ouvrit de grands yeux effectivement le ciel scintillait de mille feux. La poussière voltigeaient autour d'eux. "Mais ce sont des lucioles !" s'écria Chika. "Oui" répondit Hiroshi. "Et c'est pour cela qu'elle est si sereine ce soir ?" "Non, elle est sereine parce qu'elle sait que tu vas rencontrer l'ange aux ailes de feux, regarde il arrive..." Dans une nuée de lumière un magnifique papillon au corps champagne et aux ailes dorées vint tournoyer autour d'eux.  "C'est le Nabuchodonosor. Il vient du pays de la couleur la Bolivie, porté par les vents chauds. À ceux qui le voient, quelque chose est promis pour le restant de leur vie. Tu sais Chika, c'est pour cela que la lune nous sourit ce soir et qu'elle te semble si paisible" chuchota Hiroshi. Une luciole se posa dans sa main et il la déposa doucement dans les cheveux de Chika.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

Les plus courtes sont les moins longues

DONC : La nuit tombée, je pose enfin mon sitar, et, suivant l'itinéraire balisé par les lucioles, vais étancher mon insatiable soif au goulot d'un Nabuchodonosor de champagne (y restait plus de Jéroboams, ni de Magnums)


----------



## macmarco (3 Février 2005)

*Champagne !*

- Nabuchodonosor
- itinéraire
- insatiable
- luciole
- Sitar

-----------------------------------------------


*Les participations :*

christelle75015
madonna
Roberto Vendez
lumai
PoorMonsteR
loustic
aricosec
Pitchfork
monoeil 
Gilbertus/macelene
TibomonG4
Pascal77

-----------------------------------------------

C'est l'heure de donner le résultat.
*
D'abord, merci à toutes et tous, nouvelle, nouveau et habitués, pour vos belles participations qui m'ont rendu la tâche vraiment difficile !*    :love:



Après moultes délibérations avec moi-même,
je désigne vainqueur *monoeil*, qui a tapé dans le mien avec sa façon de jouer avec les mots !  

Donc, désormais, c'est à toi que je passe le témoin, *monoeil* !    



*
Encore merci à toutes et tous, de tout coeur.* :love:
*Vous nous avez offert une magnifique session* !


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Si tard, l'un de nous : «Emporte-là, coupe !».
> Lui qui n'a bu qu'aux dos n'ose, hors *l'itinéraire*.
> Il est pourtant *insatiable*.
> Ce qu'il porte : dés, l'ivresse contre les murailles.
> ...





 Bravo Monoeil...  toi tu sais jouer avec les mots...  :love: 

À toi d'avoir un peu de boulot...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Champagne !*
> 
> - Nabuchodonosor
> - itinéraire
> ...



Euh ... cela avait été plus facile à la session précédente


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2005)

Bravo Monoeil  Félicitations et à toi de jouer


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Février 2005)

Monsieur monoeil 







au moins je n'aurai pas à chercher un thème


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Février 2005)

Les doigts courent tous seuls sur les touches du clavier, les cellules grises pédalent à vide dans la semoule 

Le petit Monoeil est demandé à l'accueil avec sa tête


----------



## monoeil (4 Février 2005)

tout le monde.

En retard, comme à l'accoutumée. Mais voyez-vous, je suis passé par politesse, juste au cas où? Maintenant, j'ai un ½il qui pétille et l'autre humide. J'ai les nerfs optiques qui lâchent tiens ! C'est malin Macmarco !  Ma coupe je la lève pour vous, tous, qui combinez à votre façon. :love:
Tibo, Macelene, PoorMonster, Macmarco, merci pour les clap-clap  

Toutes les cellules sont grises. Ondées chantent avec les touches noires, les blanches, en se jouant des sons. La pédale pour amplifier ce moule, cet emporte-pièce dont nous sommes l'instrument, ce clavier qui nous écoute au doigt et à l'½il? quand on se trempe, rien n'est gratuit.
Que diriez-vous de me laisser la nuit pour "réfléchir _avec la tête_", hein Pitchfork?  

A demain


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde.
> 
> En retard, comme à l'accoutumée. Mais voyez-vous, je suis passé par politesse, juste au cas où? Maintenant, j'ai un ½il qui pétille et l'autre humide. J'ai les nerfs optiques qui lâchent tiens ! C'est malin Macmarco !  Ma coupe je la lève pour vous, tous, qui combinez à votre façon. :love:
> Tibo, Macelene, PoorMonster, Macmarco, merci pour les clap-clap
> ...



Tu réfléchis Monoeil !!! Mon oeil ouais      En tout cas bien joué Callaghan


----------



## macelene (4 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde.
> 
> En retard, comme à l'accoutumée. Mais voyez-vous, je suis passé par politesse, juste au cas où? Maintenant, j'ai un ½il qui pétille et l'autre humide. J'ai les nerfs optiques qui lâchent tiens ! C'est malin Macmarco !  Ma coupe je la lève pour vous, tous, qui combinez à votre façon. :love:
> Tibo, Macelene, PoorMonster, Macmarco, merci pour les clap-clap
> ...



 je passe comme ça, juste pour voir...  

Bon ok Je te laisse juste une nuit pour pensées...  multicolores...   et nous trouver les mots qui colleront à nos cellules grises...  

:love: bravo encore...


----------



## monoeil (4 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu réfléchis Monoeil !!! Mon oeil ouais      ...



Et rétine héla l'âme... ire.



			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas bien joué Callaghan


Très touché !


----------



## aricosec (4 Février 2005)

tiens,j'avais oublié ce thread   

toujours bon gout MACMARCO, 
avec du retard,hip ! hip ! hourra MONOEIL


----------



## monoeil (4 Février 2005)

Puisque tu es là, Arico, voilà de quoi t'occuper toi aussi 

Faites donc *Impression*

Avec
- livre
- signe
- hapax
- trouble
- grave

Transfert de coupe samedi 12 en soirée. Ça vous va ?

Amusez-vous bien


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Puisque tu es là, Arico, voilà de quoi t'occuper toi aussi
> 
> Faites donc *Impression*
> 
> ...



Ma proposition : 

J'ai l'impression que Monoeil a trop fêté sa victoire au champagne. C'est mauvais signe mais pas trop grave pour le thème qu'il nous livre. Sauf qu'il a mal orthographié la pax romana qui s'est transformée en hapax.

Voilà bon week end.

PS : il y a au moins un hapax/apax dans mon texte


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

"D'après ce livre, hapax donne l'impression d'avoir des signes de troubles graves"

(et y a pas que lui)


----------



## macelene (4 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Puisque tu es là, Arico, voilà de quoi t'occuper toi aussi
> 
> Faites donc *Impression*
> 
> ...



.....  bon j'ai  mon carnet de mots sous la main, je note... va me falloir un dico...  
en tous cas, sacrée impresion, ça me fait...  

Et déjà un texte... *chapeau Pichfork...!!!* , rapide comme l'éclair..


----------



## Irish whistle (5 Février 2005)

Voici mon texte:

Valentine avait vécu ses quatre vingt quatorze ans, murée dans sa méditation. Le temps n'avait pas eu prise sur elle. Elle n'attendait rien, aucun signe des Dieux ou des hommes, seul comptait la Vérité de son existence pour chasser cette impression de déjà-vu, impalpable émotion de la vie.

Valentine avait été jeune et belle, comme beaucoup de filles de son âge, mais la révélation dévastatrice de son destin s'était imposée dès les débuts de sa vie. Elle ne sus jamais d'où lui était venu cette appétence pour cette quête quasi mystique, aucun livre n'avaient satisfait sa curiosité maladive, alors elle se mit à maudire à hue et à dia tous les bouquinistes et leurs impressions incomplètes ou mensongères.

On l'a crue folle. Les psychiatres l'enfermèrent constatant le trouble inexplicable et grave dont Valentine était atteinte. Tenace elle résista aux médicaments en psalmodiant sans cesse « fysténide, fysténide ». Sur son ordinateur un médecin bienveillant, alla d'impression en impression pour trouver la signification de ce mot étrange.

Le médecin n'eut jamais la clé de cet hapax. Alors un après-midi de Novembre, Valentine dans sa chambre impersonnelle mourut.. On l'enterra, mais aucune impression ne se fit jour sur le marbre de sa tombe. Anonyme le médecin vint la voir toute sa vie en répétant « fysténide, fysténide, fysténide, fysténide, fysténide, fysténide? »


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon texte:
> 
> Valentine avait vécu ses quatre vingt quatorze ans, murée dans sa méditation. Le temps n'avait pas eu prise sur elle. Elle n'attendait rien, aucun signe des Dieux ou des hommes, seul comptait la Vérité de son existence pour chasser cette impression de déjà-vu, impalpable émotion de la vie.
> 
> ...





ton avatar, mutation génétique ?


----------



## macmarco (5 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon texte:
> 
> Valentine avait vécu ses quatre vingt quatorze ans, murée dans sa méditation. Le temps n'avait pas eu prise sur elle. Elle n'attendait rien, aucun signe des Dieux ou des hommes, seul comptait la Vérité de son existence pour chasser cette impression de déjà-vu, impalpable émotion de la vie.
> 
> ...



Très joli et plein de mystère, bravo Christelle !       :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

Christelle, c'est malin d'avoir posté ça, on à l'air de quoi avec nos gribouillages nous maintenant ?

La leçon vaut bien un CdB quand même


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

voici quand même mon texte 

La table était encombrée de revues de voyages. C'était son évasion à lui, avant l'ultime, bientôt. Il aimait bien lecturiser, comme il disait, simplement survoler les pages, tel un avion volant sans but. Ce _hapax_, inventé un soir de solitude, lui plaisait bien. Sa jeunesse, ses amours passagères, sa maturité, sa vie en somme, il avait tout survolé. Il avait toujours guêté "le" _signe_ qui lui dirait qu'une âme s½ur, quelque part, l'attendait. En vain. La solitude lui pesait. Sa mort imminente lui paraissait moins _grave_, avec le recul. Aucun _trouble_ ne l'habitait maintenant qu'il savait que le _livre_ de son destin arrivait à la dernière _page_. Il savait maintenant qu'elle ne viendrait plus. Deux heures de retard c'était trop. Il tira. Le bruit de la sonnette d'entrée retentit peu après...


----------



## aricosec (5 Février 2005)

arico ,ou l'impression de croire au pére noel  

-Faites donc Impression
- livre- signe- hapax- trouble- grave
-
mon esprit s'embrouille,j'ai le coeur qui bat
ma raiison se TROUBLE,je suis en emoi
est ce donc un SIGNE,suis je donc elu
ou comme d'habitude,je l'aurais dans l'cul
sur l'ecran télé,des nombres s'affichent
et c'est pour bientot,je vais etre riche
j'ai joué au loto,les bons numeros
c'est mon horoscope,c'est mon jour de pot
j'ai lu dans un LIVRE,c'est dans mon karma
ça s'ra le gros lot,et ça s'ra pour moi
malheureusement ça y est,c'est le resultat
car au bout de quatre,c'est fini déja
ce putain d'ecran,me crache dessus
vingt et un,vingt quatre,et bien j'ai perdu
alors je me dit ,tout ça n'est pas GRAVE
c'est dans mon aura,et je serais brave
si comme un HAPAX,ça n'a lieu qu'une fois
quand ça s'ra mon tour,je serais le roi


----------



## Irish whistle (5 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> arico ,ou l'impression de croire au pére noel
> 
> -Faites donc Impression
> - livre- signe- hapax- trouble- grave
> ...



Barge! Complètement Barge :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2005)

Mots en vrac: *Impressions*

- Crepax petit nom Guido:  BD, cases, bulles ...
- Anthrax: bouton vilain, *grave*
- Axe: Vie en * ligne*
- Pax: encore, oui encore et pour toujours ...
- Syntaxe: ordre, je n'en veux plus
- Désaxe: moi avec *trouble*
- Furax: un peu ... mais jamais *grave*
- malaxe: avec douceur ...
- *Hapax*: dit une seule fois, rare ... comme un rêve. Ce rêve.  
- Relax: comme dans un rêve: passée l'agression âcre de la première gorgée, le goût m'emplit, détournée, étonnée. Cette excroissance de lui-même qui se consumait au rythme de ma respiration devait lui donner sans doute, la sensation d'avoir le  pouvoir de  contenir et d'expulser tous les miasmes de la terre, de pouvoir s'introduire, tel un passe-partout tendu vers la porte des mystères, de se guider tel un bâton  de sourcier, au sein d'un passage secret. Moi rassurée, je continuais de goûter au breuvage interdit ... Sans suite ... interrompu par le jour qui se lève. Les pantins, les bouffons, les polichinelles, pourraient retourner à la poussière des pages du * livre* de la vie d'où ils n'auraient jamais dû s'évader. La réalité dépasse la fiction ... Mais peut-être que la fiction permet de sauver le réel du gâchis ...? 
Est-ce un * signe*?
- bourrasque: tempête dans ma tête. 
- Coquille: *hapax ...* dans un *livre*!!!


----------



## macmarco (9 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mots en vrac: *Impressions*
> 
> - Crepax petit nom Guido:  BD, cases, bulles ...
> - Anthrax: bouton vilain, *grave*
> ...




Bravo Hélène !   
Fidèle à toi même et c'est comme ça qu'on t'aime !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme. (9 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Puisque tu es là, Arico, voilà de quoi t'occuper toi aussi
> 
> Faites donc *Impression*
> 
> ...



*Danger ! Le photocopillage tue le livre ! *





Ce signe vous indique que c'est très grave et que vous pourriez bien dépenser quelques roubles.
Par ailleurs, pourquoi portez vous sur votre oreille un tampax ? 
à moins que ce ne soit un hapax.
Au temps pour moi, ma vue se trouble


----------



## Irish whistle (10 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mots en vrac: *Impressions*
> 
> - Crepax petit nom Guido:  BD, cases, bulles ...
> - Anthrax: bouton vilain, *grave*
> ...



Ze suis fan....Que dire sinon c'est beau  :bebe:


----------



## Gilbertus (10 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mots en vrac: *Impressions*
> 
> - Crepax petit nom Guido:  BD, cases, bulles ...
> - Anthrax: bouton vilain, *grave*
> ...



Ah ! Macelene... Avec toi que du bonheur


----------



## macmarco (10 Février 2005)

Voilà ! 
Je vous invite à lire, voir, écouter
un écho...
[Flash - 869Ko - Musique, images, texte - Env. 5'30"]
​


----------



## lumai (10 Février 2005)

Cauchemardesque !!!


L'impression persistait. La conviction diffuse que quelque chose m'échappant s'était passé.
Bref, j'étais sure d'avoir dit, oublié ou fait quelque chose de travers. Les _signes_ étaient là : un _trouble_ apparent en face de moi, des regards suspendus, hésitant entre le rire et la désolation.

Bon, vite !
Cherche !
A propos de quoi ai-je pu mettre les pieds dans le plat ???
Ce ne doit pas être bien _grave_. Lili commence à pouffer de rire sous son _livre_, là-bas derrière le jury.


...


*NON !*
Non ! Je n'ai quand même pas fait ça !
Le sang me monte aux joues. L'idée stupide de pouvoir effacer cette dernière minute m'effleure un instant.
Juste avant d'entendre un membre du jury, le visage bouffi de sa suffisance, me reprendre : "Bien sûr, vous nous parlez ici d'_hapax_ et non pas de tampax ?", en me gratifiant de son plus méprisable sourire...

Cauchemardesque...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Voilà !
> Je vous invite à lire, voir, écouter
> un écho...
> [Flash - 869Ko - Musique, images, texte - Env. 5'30"]
> ​



Superbe !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Cauchemardesque !!!
> 
> 
> L'impression persistait. La conviction diffuse que quelque chose m'échappant s'était passé.
> ...



:rose:


----------



## monoeil (11 Février 2005)

C'est parfait ; tout fonctionne et en plus j'ai de la lecture. Merci tous les gens 

On peut pas repousser le délai? 
Vos impressions bien ordonnées ou bien en vrac me suggère le trac...
J'aime pas choisir


----------



## macmarco (11 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Cauchemardesque !!!
> 
> 
> L'impression persistait. La conviction diffuse que quelque chose m'échappant s'était passé.
> ...



 :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
:rose:


Super, lumai !!!     :love: :love:
Bravo !


----------



## macmarco (11 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Superbe !



Merci PoorMonsteR !


----------



## macmarco (11 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> C'est parfait ; tout fonctionne et en plus j'ai de la lecture. Merci tous les gens
> 
> On peut pas repousser le délai?
> Vos impressions bien ordonnées ou bien en vrac me suggère le trac...
> J'aime pas choisir



Ah, c'est pas facile, hein ?     
Pour le délai, t'as qu'à te le demander à toi-même en bonne et dûe forme, en trois exemplaires et tu te l'accordes à toi-même après d'âpres discussions avec toi-même ! 
Valà !


----------



## aricosec (11 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'est pas facile, hein ?
> Pour le délai, t'as qu'à te le demander à toi-même en bonne et dûe forme, en trois exemplaires et tu te l'accordes à toi-même après d'âpres discussions avec toi-même !
> Valà !


.
ah non ! déja qu'il n'ouvre qu'un oeil, si tu le laisse fermer l'autre,on ne le verras pas avant
la trinité,reste ferme sur les prix  
.
c'était ,la voix du professeur arico,démembré a vie du jury


----------



## Gilbertus (11 Février 2005)

Argh ! Ce livre s'efface de mes doigts. Que m'arrive-t-il ? Voilà que le monde se dérobe , il n'en reste même pas un peu de poussière, juste le souvenir d'avoir existé. Mais n'est-ce pas là le paradoxe de cette vie : thésauriser notre connaissance en accumulant papiers si fragiles que tout peut les détruire, feu, eau et règne animal. Ou alors j'ai tenu entre mes mains l'hapax de ma vie; à jamais le voilà disparu. Quel est ce signe étrange qui trouble mon existence ? Vais-je garder un seul mot en mémoire ? Que dois-je faire, saisir ce texte sur le support aléatoirement fiable de mon ordinateur ?

Ah ! Non c'est plus grave, voici qu'à mon tour je désagrège. N'ai je donc pas plus de consistance que cet ouvrage ? MES MAINS ? Elles ne sont plus là ? Je n'ai même pas le temps de transmettre quelles brides des écrits tenus devant mes yeux il y a pourtant si peu de temps. 
MES BRAS ? Où sont-ils ? Que vais-je devenir ? Qui se souviendra de moi ? AU SECOURS, je disparais ?


----------



## aricosec (11 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Argh ! Ce livre s'efface de mes doigts. Que m'arrive-t-il ? Voilà que le monde se dérobe , il n'en reste même pas un peu de poussière, juste le souvenir d'avoir existé. Mais n'est-ce pas là le paradoxe de cette vie : thésauriser notre connaissance en accumulant papiers si fragiles que tout peut les détruire, feu, eau et règne animal. Ou alors j'ai tenu entre mes mains l'hapax de ma vie; à jamais le voilà disparu. Quel est ce signe étrange qui trouble mon existence ? Vais-je garder un seul mot en mémoire ? Que dois-je faire, saisir ce texte sur le support aléatoirement fiable de mon ordinateur ?
> 
> Ah ! Non c'est plus grave, voici qu'à mon tour je désagrège. N'ai je donc pas plus de consistance que cet ouvrage ? MES MAINS ? Elles ne sont plus là ? Je n'ai même pas le temps de transmettre quelles brides des écrits tenus devant mes yeux il y a pourtant si peu de temps.
> MES BRAS ? Où sont-ils ? Que vais-je devenir ? Qui se souviendra de moi ? AU SECOURS, je disparais ?


.
tragique recit,haletant,ça fait chier quand même quand on vient a manquer d'encre  
.
n'est il pas ?


----------



## monoeil (11 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ah non ! déja qu'il n'ouvre qu'un oeil, si tu le laisse fermer l'autre,on ne le verras pas avant
> la trinité,reste ferme sur les prix
> .
> c'était ,la voix du professeur arico,démembré a vie du jury



T'inquiète, celui qui me reste je le jette, mais pas trop loin 
Je vous vois tutoyer le hapax 

*Christelle* se souvient
*Tibo* (fait l'impasse?)
*Pitchwork* propose
*Pascal 77* se documente
*PoorMonster* s'échappe
*Arico* a les boules
*Macelene* est en vrac
*Anonyme* milite
*Roberto* lit (mais n'écrit pas?)
*MacMarco* marche au radar
*Lumai* passe un concours
*Gilbertus* angoisse

Et les autres? Demain soir, il sera trop tard...


----------



## Anonyme. (12 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> *Anonyme* milite



Ca se voit tant que çà que c'est un texte engagé ?


----------



## monoeil (12 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Argh ! Ce livre s'efface de mes doigts. Que m'arrive-t-il ? Voilà que le monde se dérobe , il n'en reste même pas un peu de poussière, juste le souvenir d'avoir existé. Mais n'est-ce pas là le paradoxe de cette vie : thésauriser notre connaissance en accumulant papiers si fragiles que tout peut les détruire, feu, eau et règne animal. Ou alors j'ai tenu entre mes mains l'hapax de ma vie; à jamais le voilà disparu. Quel est ce signe étrange qui trouble mon existence ? Vais-je garder un seul mot en mémoire ? Que dois-je faire, saisir ce texte sur le support aléatoirement fiable de mon ordinateur ?
> 
> Ah ! Non c'est plus grave, voici qu'à mon tour je désagrège. N'ai je donc pas plus de consistance que cet ouvrage ? MES MAINS ? Elles ne sont plus là ? Je n'ai même pas le temps de transmettre quelles brides des écrits tenus devant mes yeux il y a pourtant si peu de temps.
> MES BRAS ? Où sont-ils ? Que vais-je devenir ? Qui se souviendra de moi ? AU SECOURS, je disparais ?



Voilà, c'est l'épilogue.
Bravo Gilbertus  et tous mes remerciements à tous, qui vous êtes donné la peine pour ma plus grande joie . Finalement l'hapax n'a rien d'unique tant sa représentation est multiple. :love:


----------



## lumai (12 Février 2005)

Félicitations Gilbertus !!!


----------



## macelene (12 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'est l'épilogue.
> Bravo Gilbertus  et tous mes remerciements à tous, qui vous êtes donné la peine pour ma plus grande joie . Finalement l'hapax n'a rien d'unique tant sa représentation est multiple. :love:




 ça va pas trop de trac pour désigner le prochain meneur de mots... ?  

Allez courage :love:


----------



## monoeil (12 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça va pas trop de trac pour désigner le prochain meneur de mots... ?
> 
> Allez courage :love:



Le trac est derrière moi   

J'ai dit *Gilbertus !* Non mais


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Février 2005)

Désolée pour la non participation à la session de Monoeil  Bravo à toutes, à tous et particulièrement à Gilbertus


----------



## macelene (12 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Le trac est derrière moi
> 
> J'ai dit *Gilbertus !* Non mais




 :rateau: MAcelene...   je suis archi nulle ....   faut dire que c'était pas évident qd même 



Bravo Gilbertus... :love:   à toi de jouer...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Février 2005)

Félicitations Gilbertus 

Mais ne disparais pas, tu as encore du boulot


----------



## Anonyme. (13 Février 2005)

Merci merci, je réfléchis au prochain thème au plus vite.


----------



## aricosec (13 Février 2005)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> Merci merci, je réfléchis au prochain thème au plus vite.


.
bon d'accord,vous etes tout les deux bons  
.
mais qui a donc gagné GIBERTUS ou ANONYME ? 
.
a moins qu'ils ne se mettent a deux pour le prochain théme   
.


----------



## macmarco (13 Février 2005)

Bravo Gilbertus !  :coo: 
A toi le plaisir de la lecture puis bien vite la prise de tête au moment du choix !


----------



## Irish whistle (13 Février 2005)

Bravo Gilbertus à ton tour de nous faire cogiter


----------



## Gilbertus (13 Février 2005)

Bon... Me voilà bien honnoré d'avoir été choisi  ... Mais j'avais oublié que le gagnant devait à son tour relancer la machine :affraid: ... Donc c'est à moi de jouer   

La nuit portant conseil (il m'en faudra peut-être deux ou trois), je reviens bientôt vous soumettre mon thème... le temps pour moi de me rematérialiser dans le monde des vivants


----------



## macelene (13 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Bon... Me voilà bien honnoré d'avoir été choisi  ... Mais j'avais oublié que le gagnant devait à son tour relancer la machine :affraid: ... Donc c'est à moi de jouer
> 
> La nuit portant conseil (il m'en faudra peut-être deux ou trois), je reviens bientôt vous soumettre mon thème... le temps pour moi de me rematérialiser dans le monde des vivants




     t'es drôle toi...  tu savais pas...?  je te crois pas 

Allez cogito ergo sum...   boooooonnneeeeuuuuu nuiiiiiittttttttttttt  ...


----------



## aricosec (14 Février 2005)

top chrono !

tic , tac ! tic , tac !tic , tac !tic , tac !  
.
non mais !


----------



## Gilbertus (14 Février 2005)

Un thème de circonstance : *Passion*

- illusoire
- corporel(le)
- chic
- ksar (et non pas Tsar)
- corindon

C'est à vous maintenant. Bon courage ! Verdict : le mercredi 23 février minuit.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Un thème de circonstance : *Passion*
> 
> - illusoire
> - corporel(le)
> ...



Ma proposition :

Gilbertus nous a donc fait sa proposition de mots et de thème. A savoir :

"Un thème de circonstance : *Passion*

- illusoire
- corporel(le)
- chic
- ksar (et non pas Tsar)
- corindon

C'est à vous maintenant. Bon courage ! Verdict : le mercredi 23 février minuit".

Voilà je me suis acquitté de mon texte. C'est à vous maintenant. Bon courage ! Verdict : le résultat devrait tomber le mercredi 23 février minuit ou le jeudi 24 février ou le vendredi 25 février ; après ces dates, il est difficile de prévoir comme le futur en général   Comme la passion vous/nous anime pour ce thread, il y a parfois des débordements et notamment en ce qui concerne les délais   C'est une saine passion


----------



## macelene (14 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ma proposition :
> Gilbertus nous a donc fait sa proposition de mots et de thème. A savoir :
> "Un thème de circonstance : *Passion*
> 
> ...



 :mouais: oui bon... enfin oui quoi.. comment faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué... 

ps: c pas de moi bien sur...   Sempé...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: oui bon... enfin oui quoi.. comment faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué...
> 
> ps: c pas de moi bien sur...   Sempé...



 

Bye Bye Alex


----------



## Irish whistle (15 Février 2005)

Salut,

Oulala!! Va et'difficile cuilà.... m'enfin on va quand même essayer d'faire quequ'chose


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Oulala!! Va et'difficile cuilà.... m'enfin on va quand même essayer d'faire quequ'chose


 
Pas gagné d'avance....


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2005)

Je préferre encore les croissants...


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2005)

corindon : un indice élevé sur l'échelle de mots compliqués 


_entre ça et le ksar on est bien entouré _


----------



## lumai (15 Février 2005)

ou un bijoutier :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (15 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas gagné d'avance....



Si j'en avais une, j'te dirais avec toute la condescendance du monde"lache moi la grappe" :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Irish whistle (15 Février 2005)

Bonjour Gilbertus, voici mon texte

Période hivernale. La pince du vent glacé cinglant mon visage, mon reflet venait mourir à la surface des vitrines du dernier chic parisien. Pourtant ma féminité, je la croyais révolue, érodée. Par strates successives ma forteresse s'était effritée à l'image d'un ksar perdu en plein désert.
Ce n'était pas grave, aucune importance! Les mâles devraient faire avec cette enveloppe, pas de concessions possible. Mais alors que m'arrive-t-il ?... Etonnée de pénétrer, dans ce lieu de l'embellissement corporel, j'allais redécouvrir le plaisir d'être moi, femme parmi des millions d'autres.
La vapeur du hammam m'entoure. On me guide, on me parle, et leurs voix douces et complices me séparent des dernières peurs du toucher. L'une d'entre elles m'invite à gommer mon corps. A la manière d'un corindon brun et sublime, ses mains sont douces, délicieusement douloureuses. Subtile manège m'enlevant les remparts d'un passé de tristesse, les mains de cette fille m'inspirent une reconnaissance éternelle. Je m'abandonne.
Enfin détendue, je rejoins le bain.
Bien sur le corps n'est pas l'important, bien sur il est illusoire de le vouloir beau à jamais, mais à cette minute où je glisse dans le liquide bienfaiteur, je le murmure avec  une passion solitaire retrouvée : « je t'aime bien ma vieille, je suis belle »


----------



## macmarco (15 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Gilbertus, voici mon texte
> 
> Période hivernale. La pince du vent glacé cinglant mon visage, mon reflet venait mourir à la surface des vitrines du dernier chic parisien. Pourtant ma féminité, je la croyais révolue, érodée. Par strates successives ma forteresse s'était effritée à l'image d'un ksar perdu en plein désert.
> Ce n'était pas grave, aucune importance! Les mâles devraient faire avec cette enveloppe, pas de concessions possible. Mais alors que m'arrive-t-il ?... Etonnée de pénétrer, dans ce lieu de l'embellissement corporel, j'allais redécouvrir le plaisir d'être moi, femme parmi des millions d'autres.
> ...



Très joli Christelle !   :love:
Bravo ! 




> Un thème de circonstance : Passion
> 
> - illusoire
> - corporel(le)
> ...




Joli thème, Gilbertus !  

Je cogite...


----------



## aricosec (15 Février 2005)

.

super reportage CHRISTEL !  ,priére donnez adresse a l'arico STOP !
vieux babouin ayant besoin ravalement d'urgence STOP !
fournir adresse sur ce thread pour autres babouins STOP !
LEMMY,THEBIG,pour les plus atteints STOP !
.
corindon insuffisant,reclame pierre ponce STOP !
ou papier de verre


----------



## Gilbertus (15 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> corindon : un indice élevé sur l'échelle de mots compliqués
> 
> 
> _entre ça et le ksar on est bien entouré _





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Indice : notre ami doit être un scientifique !!
> Au bas mot un chimiste, au pire un physicien !
> :hein:


*Pour info*



			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> ou un bijoutier :love:


*Pour info*


----------



## aricosec (15 Février 2005)

Un thème de circonstance : Passion
- illusoire- corporel(le)- chic- ksar - corindon
1959
ce fut un jour incroyable,pour ceux qui se souviennent ,le malheur avait frappé fréjus
le barrage s'était effondré,a cette epoque,je frequentais les belles plages du sahara
ces longues etendues de sable blanc,ces KSARS accrochés a la moindre oasis.
nous avions une mission du dimanche une sorte de ballade,visiter les villages 
pour faire la manche ,et recolter du fric pour les sinistrés de frejus,nous pensions cette 
quête ILLUSOIRE ! les quêtés étant largement en dessous du seuil de pauvreté,en sommes
c'était de notre part ,meme si c'etait un ordre,quelque chose de louche,seul la curiosité
et le projet d"eviter d'autres corvées nous guidaient.
les trajets fait dans un 4x4 au grand air,nous permettait de nettoyer notre visage,les quelques
vents de sable rencontrés,nous frictionnait la peau comme du CORINDON d'acier.
la tronche comme un steack tartare,arrivés au village,nous donnait l'air suffisamment
attendrissant,tout les bedouins,hommes simples,bien conseillé par le chef du village
qui lui y retrouvait son compte,donnait des pieces dans l'urne,ils repassait plusieurs fois
et en remettait,pour le bruit de la piece,un jeu pour eux,et pourtant la piece donné
les privait de beaucoup,a ce moment j'ai detesté l'armée.
dans chaque village visité,il fallait boire le thé,trois tasses de thé a la menthe,sorte de
rituel approchant le calumet de la paix.
la remontée dans la voiture brulante,ejectait a gros bouillons nos fluides CORPORELS
mentholés.
pourtant un copain de "mission "(arhg !beurk !gaspp ) lui avait un but,sa passion de
l'exotisme ,lui faisait faire des achats incroyables,et le tapis fait a la main de 5 metres
sur 1 m,d'une magnifique beauté ,payé une misere lui valait la palme.
il nous avait dit que celui ci rehausserait le CHIC de son mobilier,ce que nous crumes
sans peine.
depuis ces mois interminables de farnientes sur les plages,je ne m'allonge plus sur
le sable,la peur d'un transfert quelconque sans doute,toute ces histoires de 4 eme dimension


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> *Pour info*



« SonnyB. sors de cet être ! » 

_ben oui, avec tout ça ça abrase sec non ?_ :rose:


----------



## loustic (15 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Un thème de circonstance : *Passion*
> - illusoire
> - corporel(le)
> - chic
> ...


Bravo Gilbertus et merci pour le nouveau thème.

Une angoisse cependant. Est-il possible de se passionner pour la passion ?

Et dans un ksar en plus !!!


----------



## Anonyme. (17 Février 2005)

Passion
- illusoire
- corporel(le)
- chic
- ksar (et non pas Tsar)
- corindon


La passion de la discussion.

*Deux personnes anonymes font la manche dans une rue.
Leur discussion débute quand le silence se tue :* 

_à une passante_ 
-'N'core un don m'dame ! A vot' bon coeur !
- Corindon ? T'y vas pas avec le dos la cuillère du pot à moutarde peucheur !
Môssieur fait le difficile ! Mossieur ne se contente plus d'un dinard !
Je l'entends déjà me demander de lui construire un ksar !
- _(l'autre est un peu sourd)_ rhagnagnieu ... ?
- J'entend bien, toi non !

*NDLR : et puis non, je refuse d'écrire un texte sur la passion. Mon état corporel est tel qu'il serait illusoire de prétendre pouvoir le faire sans échoir. Tant pis si c'est pas chic, mais à l'origine du thème, pour moi, il y a un hic.* 

:mouais:


----------



## Cillian (18 Février 2005)

Bonjour à tous 

Raz le bol du boulot  , ce week-end je souffle un peu  et j'en profiterai pour vous envoyer mon texte.


----------



## Cillian (19 Février 2005)

Passion : Illusoire, Corporel(le), Kzar, Chic et Corindon

Notre première rencontre eut lieu alors que j'étais encore qu'un gamin et déjà, je savourais avec délice chaque partie, chaque morceau. Tantôt fondant et parfumé, tantôt croustillant et sucré, tantôt croquant et amer.
En grandissant, mes envies s'intensifièrent lorsque l'on me les proposa régulièrement comme récompense ou pour obtenir un service de ma part.

Adolescent, la fève du samedi soir s'empara de moi. Tout amour non créatif étant illusoire, il me fallait mettre la main à la pâte. Regarder, humer, écouter, caresser, lécher, goûter le fruit qui n'étais plus défendu. Ayant le sentiment de n'être invité que pour mon doigté, j'ai du renoncer pendant un temps à mes obsessions sensuelles. Mais dès que mes crises de foi, de foie ou deux fois (à bin non j'en ai eu un peu plus que ça   ) s'évanouissaient, mes envies resurgissaient.

En fait d'autres envies, plus corporelles, sont également apparues. Dans mes moments les plus imaginatifs, j'associais mes fantasmes, donnant des formes et des courbes qui ne laissaient aucun doute à toute personne partageant ma passion sur les plaisirs que m'octroyais mes réalisations.

N'étant pas non plus un génie, il m'arrive d'essuyer quelques revers, et là, je me renferme sur moi même, isolé par une colère  , figé au milieu de la pièce comme les remparts isolant un Ksar au milieu du désert. Dans un laps de temps tous aussi court, la volupté des odeurs qui m'entourent me ramènent à la réalité et à la raison.

Mais chaque échec est un choc ayant le chic de me remettre les idées en place. Deux secondes plus tard, après avoir tournée sept fois ma langue dans ma bouche, j'inspire  et j'expire  un grand coup et vingt fois sur le métier je me remet à l'ouvrage.

Dans le monde d'aujourd'hui, où bon nombre des plaisirs sont devenus des délits je me réjouis qu'un simple dessert au chocolat puisse procurer ce plaisir innocent, même lorsqu'il comporte une petite note de perversion. Mon désir du chocolat a rarement faibli et la satisfaction qu'il me procure à le partager avec ceux qui m'entourent m'est plus précieux que le plus précieux des corindons.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Février 2005)

drôles ou émouvants, toujours de beaux textes 

Voici le mien.

Isis, "la belle Isis" comme la surnommait les mâles du village où elle habitait depuis peu, était amoureuse. Et du chef ! Elle n'était pas sotte et savait que cela ne la mènerait à rien. Ahmed savait aussi, malgré la réciprocité de ses sentiments que cet amour était _illusoire_. Isis était une "intruse" aux yeux des autres femmes. Une fille de la ville ! Trop belle, trop _"chic"_, trop intelligente pour les femmes un peu rustres qui vivaient dans ce _ksar_ retiré. Isis avait décidé de quitter le monde dit civilisé pour faire une pause dans sa vie. Son boulot d'ingénieur, sa villa, les soirées mondaines, son mari trop souvent absent. C'était trop. Son c½ur, tel un _corindon_ brut, ne demandait qu'à être façonné de nouveau pour quelqu'un qui s'y intéresserait. Elle avait crû cela possible avec ce chef de village gentil et attentionné. Mais le langage _corporel_ des femmes tournant autour d'Ahmed était clair : elle n'avait rien à espérer ici, elle n'était qu'une étrangère. Le c½ur lourd, elle prit sa décision et partit le lendemain matin. Le sable brûlant ne l'arrêta pas et le vent qui s'était levé effaça ses traces au fur et à mesure qu'elle s'éloignait. Elle n'existait déjà plus.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2005)

Bravo à tous


----------



## aricosec (20 Février 2005)

.

quand j'ai lu CILLIAN ! j'ai cru qu'il avait été patissier,comme moi un certain temps .
c'est drole ça me fait le même effet quand je rentre dans un labo patoch  
.
ou alors il a aimé les femmes comme moi      .
mer.. ,j'ai mal compté ,encore une


----------



## lumai (20 Février 2005)

Depuis plusieurs mois, la région était terrorisée. Tout particulièrement le _ksar_ de la vallée. Une ogresse et sa vermine y erraient et tous étaient terrorisés. La rage de l'ogresse la faisait dévorer beaucoup de ceux qui la croisaient. Et beaucoup dans la région connaissaient sa rage.
Plusieurs fois, ils l'avaient tuée et toujours elle était revenue, toujours pour dévorer.
Et ça les gens le savaient. Et ça les terrorisait.

Un jour, le monstre dévora une enfant. On disait déjà qu'elle était particulière. Elle aussi était crainte. On disait qu'elle savait. Du savoir qui fait peur. Du savoir qui amadouait les djinns de la nuit. Et un jour, l'enfant fut dévorée par l'ogresse.
Le ventre gros de l'enfant, accompagnée de sa vermine, le monstre se réfugia dans sa grotte. Et l'enfant, dans ses fluides _corporels_, lui parla. Et l'enfant dit des mots que l'ogresse comprit. Et l'ogresse dit des mots que l'enfant comprit. L'ogresse lui hurla sa rage. Elle lui hurla sa douleur, la femme qu'elle fut et la fureur qui la dévorait.
Et l'enfant lui parla à son tour. Elle lui parla des pierres qu'elle connaissait. Des _corindons_ qui, de leur rouge sang, apaisent les fureurs et les rages. Elle lui parla et lui dit qu'elle pouvait l'apaiser. Elle lui parla et lui dit qu'une fois apaisée, les gens de la région ne la tueraient plus. Elle lui parla et lui dit que, pour cela, il fallait la laisser retourner au ksar.
Alors l'ogresse enfanta l'enfant. Elle l'enfanta afin qu'elle puisse l'apaiser de ses pierres.

L'enfant retourna au ksar. Ils la prirent pour une des vermines du monstre. Car quand elle en naquit, elle en prit son odeur. Ils voulurent la tuer. L'enfant leur parla alors. Elle leur parla de la rage de l'ogresse que tous au ksar connaissaient. Elle leur parla et leur dit la douleur, la femme qu'elle fut et la fureur qui la dévorait. Enfin, elle leur parla des pierres.
Alors ils ne la tuèrent pas. Et l'enfant alla chercher ses pierres. Et l'enfant les porta jusqu'à la grotte du monstre. L'ogresse prit les pierres. Elle en fit ce que l'enfant dit. Et elle fut apaisée.
Dès ce jour, plus personne n'eut peur de l'ogresse. Plus personne ne la revit.
Dès ce jour, plus personne n'eut peur de l'enfant. Elle devint l'enfant qui naquit deux fois, une fois par sa mère, une fois par le monstre. Elle devint l'enfant qui sait.

Aujourd'hui, ses enfants sont morts. Tout comme les enfants de ses enfants. Aujourd'hui, plus personne ne sait depuis combien de temps elle est au ksar. Personne ne sait plus son âge, mais tous connaissent son histoire. Tous, bien plus loin que le ksar. Tous, bien plus loin que la région. Aujourd'hui, des femmes, de belles Lallas dans de _chics_ vêtements d'Europe, viennent au ksar pour la voir, pleines d'un espoir _illusoire_. Elle viennent chercher la bénédiction de l'enfant. De cette enfant qui naquit deux fois, une fois par sa mère, une fois par le monstre. Elles dont les enfants naquirent bien une fois d'elles mais qui restèrent dans les entrailles du monstre qui les avait dévorés.


----------



## lumai (20 Février 2005)

Merci !


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Depuis plusieurs mois, la région était terrorisée. Tout particulièrement le _ksar_ de la vallée. Une ogresse et sa vermine y erraient et tous étaient terrorisés. La rage de l'ogresse la ......


 
WOW, merci Lumai, merci la puce, super beau. 'L'air fine moi maintenant


----------



## lumai (22 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> WOW, merci Lumai, merci la puce, super beau.



Merci Christelle ! 



			
				christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> 'L'air fine moi maintenant



Tu rigoles, là ?  
ça m'a donné envie d'aller au hammam, faire partir au crin plein de choses qui trainent.


----------



## macelene (22 Février 2005)

avec une image des Hivernales d'Avignon...DAnse...  avec les cours magistraux de MAcmarco...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> avec une image des Hivernales d'Avignon...DAnse...



joli


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> avec une image des Hivernales d'Avignon...DAnse...



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macelene.


----------



## macmarco (23 Février 2005)

Bravo macelene !     :love:
Joli texte et jolie image !   :love:


----------



## aricosec (23 Février 2005)

de toute façon,macéléne triche  

.
attendre que tout le monde est posté son texte,pour faire mieux 
.
c'est immoral  
.
c'est un scandale :mouais: 
.
.
.
.............purée de nous autres  ,c'est vrai que c'est trés bien :love:


----------



## macelene (23 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon,macéléne triche
> attendre que tout le monde est posté son texte,pour faire mieux
> .
> c'est immoral
> ...



 meuhhhhhh non j'ai pas attendu...:rose: il me faut du temps pour bien faire  et de l'inspiration...   


MErci à TOutes et TOus pour vos tis messages de bonheur  :rose:  ça m'aide    :love:


----------



## Cillian (23 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> avec une image des Hivernales d'Avignon...DAnse...  avec les cours magistraux de MAcmarco...  :love:



HUUMMMM ! J'aime les corps brûlants, on peut laisser fondre le chocolat dessus :love:et on peut ... oupssss   ... ...

... *Cambronne, la charte*. Oh pinaise j'ai failli l'oublier.     



Bravo macelene


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Février 2005)

Allez plus que quelques heures à attendre... Bon ce ne sera pas forcément à minuit pile, mais cette nuit offrira son verdict.


----------



## loustic (23 Février 2005)

Nous ferons un faux _pas si on_ ne voit pas clair
Mais ne regardons pas sa mine patibulaire
Comme celle d'un dinosaure caché au fond d'un ksar
Nabuchodonosor encore joue du sitar
 
Sentir pourtant que son talent n'est qu'illusoire
Cela est facile tellement il est rasoir
Qu'importe à la danseuse de lui couper la chique
En mesure elle se trémousse sous un voile très chic
 
Trop attirant est ce mouvement corporel
Il envoûte notre laborieux ménestrel
Le monarque qui est de la farce le dindon
Distribue le rhomboédrique corindon


----------



## macmarco (23 Février 2005)

J'ai quelque chose en cours, j'espère pouvoir finir à temps..... 

[Edith]
Ahem, peut-être un petit délai ?
Dans quelques toutes petites heures, je devrais avoir fini, il ne me reste plus que quelques détails à terminer...
[/Edith]


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'ai quelque chose en cours, j'espère pouvoir finir à temps.....
> 
> [Edith]
> Ahem, peut-être un petit délai ?
> ...



Courage je suis certaine que tu vas y arriver.... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (23 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'ai quelque chose en cours, j'espère pouvoir finir à temps.....
> 
> [Edith]
> Ahem, peut-être un petit délai ?
> ...



il va rentrer tard...   tu as encore un peu de temps...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Un thème de circonstance : *Passion*
> 
> - illusoire
> - corporel(le)
> ...





Passion illusoire sont les relations corporelles avec le Tsar Ksar.  
Ce chic et bel homme fait vibrer le coeur des dames pour sa passion autour du corindon.


----------



## macmarco (24 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'ai quelque chose en cours, j'espère pouvoir finir à temps.....
> 
> [Edith]
> Ahem, peut-être un petit délai ?
> ...



Je suis en train de terminer le texte !...


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2005)

Il est illusoire de rêver : de nous entourer de ksar. Bien vite les fragments de réalité : poussières, sel, bris de verre &#8211; corindon soufflé &#8211; arrachent notre peau, scarifiant notre sensibilité. Il ne reste plus alors que notre seul présence corporelle qui a le chic pour se dégrader et disparaître.


B. L.


----------



## macmarco (24 Février 2005)

Voilà, voilà !


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2005)

merci


----------



## macelene (24 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> merci




Ben de rien...   

VA avoir du taf de dernière minute Gilbertus.. pas prêt de se coucher ...


----------



## macelene (24 Février 2005)

vu que c'est déjà demain... je crois que les résultats ce sera pour demain...   

bon courage Gilbertus...  tu as de la lecture...


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Février 2005)

Un mot... deux mots... trois mots et plus encore flottent dans ma tête dans une magnifique farandole. 

Je m'isolais dans mon ksar espérant saisir le temps, le mettre de mon côté pour qu'il m'offre sa sagesse dans un choix qui d'avance m'effrayait. Mais il est illusoire de penser se mettre au dessus des passions pour faire raison, de ne plus être corporel mais juste intellectuel. 

Je me suis dis : de ces corindons forcément sortira une pierre précieuse. Mais vous avez le chic, jusqu'au dernier moment, de ne proposer que des rubis et des saphirs. 

Puisque choix il faut faire, cruel dilemme, alors je me réfugie dans la voluptueuse gourmandise d'une passion partagée : à ton tour Cillian de nous forcer à rêver.


----------



## macmarco (24 Février 2005)

*Bravo Cillian !!!*      :love:
Très bon choix Gilbertus !


----------



## lumai (24 Février 2005)

*Félicitation Cillian !!!* 



_Rhaaaaaa... Le chocolat...._ :love:


----------



## aricosec (24 Février 2005)

bof !   ,c'est un jeu de dupe  

c'est toujours le meilleur qui gagne  
.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Février 2005)

Moi mis à part :rose:, que des beaux textes ! Aie, aie, aie ! Comment tu vas faire pour t'en sortir, Gilbertus ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2005)

Désolée je n'avoir pas pu participer  Bravo à toutes et à tous  Et surtout félicitations Cillian


----------



## macelene (24 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> bof !   ,c'est un jeu de dupe
> 
> c'est toujours le meilleur qui gagne
> .



Tu vois bien que je n'ai pas triché         même pas réussi à le soudoyer...   






			
				PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Moi mis à part :rose:, que des beaux textes ! Aie, aie, aie ! Comment tu vas faire pour t'en sortir, Gilbertus ?



Ben il s'en ast bien sorti...  C'est Cillian le gagnant...       



Bravissimo Cillian...  :love:  j'aime pas le chocolat, mais je peux toujours essayer de te servir de plaque chauffante...  ...


----------



## aricosec (24 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois bien que je n'ai pas triché      même pas réussi à le soudoyer...
> .
> Ben il s'en ast bien sorti... C'est Cillian le gagnant...
> .
> Bravissimo Cillian... :love: j'aime pas le chocolat, mais je peux toujours essayer de te servir de plaque chauffante... ...


.
*c'est pour ça que tu remet le couvert avec le nouveau patron !*  
.
de la pommade, toujours de la pommade,il en restera bien quelque chose  
.
tu est sur une pente savonneuse


----------



## Cillian (25 Février 2005)

* Merci Gilbertus
et merci à tous pour vos textes
et vos encouragements.*​




			
				aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> *c'est pour ça que tu remet le couvert avec le nouveau patron !*
> .
> de la pommade, toujours de la pommade,il en restera bien quelque chose
> ...



Recette de pommade : (demander aux caloris d'aller voir ailleurs s'ils y sont )

- Beaucoup de chocolat amer et/ou semi-amer,
- Beaucoup de crème fraiche,
- Beaucoup de sucre,
- Un peu de beurre doux,


Faites mijoter crème fraiche, sucre et beurre doux dans une casserole en remuant pour dissoudre le sucre. 
Amenez le mélange à ébullition.
cassez le chocolat dans un saladier.
Versez la crème bouillante sur le chocolat, remuer jusqu'à ce que ce soit lisse.
Laissez refroidir à température ambiante avant de verser sur un corps consistant.

Et vous obtenez une pommade (que certains nomment aussi ganache ) prête à tout emploie suivant votre humeur du moment.




* Prochain thème demain matin après que Morphée m'ai emportée, portée et apportée ses doux conseils.*


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Moi mis à part :rose:, que des beaux textes ! Aie, aie, aie ! Comment tu vas faire pour t'en sortir, Gilbertus ?



Heu... j'ai dû louper quelque chose en cours de route :rose: 

Bravo Cillian !


----------



## macelene (25 Février 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Recette de pommade : (demander aux caloris d'aller voir ailleurs s'ils y sont )
> 
> - Beaucoup de chocolat amer et/ou semi-amer,
> - Beaucoup de crème fraiche,
> ...





*À utiliser  avec modération...      *


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> * Prochain thème demain matin après que Morphée m'ai emportée, portée et apportée ses doux conseils.*


Bravo Cillian !   

Mais la neige et la matinée diminuent à vue d'oeil !   

On attend.


----------



## Cillian (25 Février 2005)

*" ... Fais comme LOISEAU,
Ca vit d'air pure et d'eau fraîche un LOISEAU
Et jamais rien ne l'empêche LOISEAU
D'aller plus haut ... "*



Bonjour à tous, 

Les derniers posts aillant tendance à déraper, poussons les encore un peut plus   

Voici les plats du jour (deux pour le prix d'un) :

* La vertu du vice
ou
le vice de la vertu*​

À vous de me concocter un plat en sauce avec :
*
- Élixir
- Plastique (le ou la)
- Megir ou Megisser
- Vihara 
- Artisant *

Une bonne recette demandant de longues heures d'élaborations avant d'aboutir en un mets digne de ce nom,
je vous laisserai mijoter,dans un premier temps,  jusqu'au Dimanche 13 Mars au soir ou dans la nuit.

Enfilez toques et tabliers et bon appétit.


----------



## macelene (25 Février 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Voici les plats du jour (deux pour le prix d'un) :
> 
> * La vertu du vice
> ou
> ...





pffffioufffff  ça va pas être facile...   de quoi se triturer les neurones...   heureusement ...  le temps ...  est beau.


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> À vous de me concocter un plat en sauce avec :
> *
> - Élixir
> - Plastique (le ou la)
> ...


C'est un peu long pour préparer un bouillon de onze heures...
  :sleep:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Février 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> - Élixir
> - Plastique (le ou la)
> - Megir ou Megisser
> - Vihara
> - Artisant



Où trouver "artisant" avec un "t"


----------



## Cillian (26 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Où trouver "artisant" avec un "t"




:rateau:   Un artisan avec un té, heu ! Un menuisier peut-être ?    

:rateau:   Un artisan avec un thé, heu ! L'Art tisane peut-être ?    



Merci de me l'avoir fait remaquer, je ne l'avais pas vu celle-là. 

  




*N.B. : il n'est pas nécessaire de copier mes fautes d'orthogrphes dans vos textes. Merci d'avance.*

P.S. : Je viens d'en voir une autre d'ailleurs :
- ce n'est pas _megir ou megisser_ mais m*é*gir ou m*é*gisser


----------



## aricosec (26 Février 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> *N.B. : il n'est pas nécessaire de copier mes fautes d'orthogrphes dans vos textes. Merci d'avance.*


.je ferais ce que je veus,  ,si ça marche pour une rime, on a le droit  
.
chose ecrite !............euh ! ............ chose ecrite , na !


----------



## lumai (26 Février 2005)

euuuh...:rose:
c'est quoi Megir et Megisser ???


----------



## macelene (26 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> euuuh...:rose:
> c'est quoi Megir et Megisser ???




ben Lumai...  et google...     




			
				atilf a dit:
			
		

> MÉGIR, MÉGISSER, verbe trans.
> Tanner (une peau) au moyen d'un bain spécial, afin d'obtenir un cuir très souple.
> Le plus souvent au part. passé. Ces beaux tons qui ont du gris fauve de peaux de daim mégissées (GONCOURT, Journal, 1889, p. 1057). Les peaux, préalablement mégies et encore humides, sont suspendues dans une chambre close (BÉRARD, GOBILLIARD, Cuirs et peaux, 1947, p. 95).
> REM. Mégissage, subst. masc. Action de mégisser; travail du mégissier. Synon. vieilli ou littér. mégie (Dict. XXe s.).
> Prononc.: [], []. Étymol. et Hist. I. 1430 mesguichier (Comptes de la ville d'Amiens ds HAVARD t. 3); 1759, août mégisser (Edit cité ds Trév. 1771). II. 1720 mégir (HUET, Dissert., II, 36 ds DG). I dér. de mégis*; dés. -er. II forme régr. de I.




Merci Rezba...


----------



## loustic (26 Février 2005)

Bon. Le mieux c'est d'hiberner.
Le 13 au matin faites du tintouin
Pour réveiller le babouin...
 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Février 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Voici les plats du jour (deux pour le prix d'un) :
> 
> * La vertu du vice
> ou
> ...



Le sujet est trop complexe et peu compréhensible. Peut-il etre précisé voire changé ?


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2005)

+++   Plat 1   +++

*Pâté d'écolo* 

- Choisir un écolo encore un peu vert.
- Laver abondamment et couper les parties flétries.
- Remplir à moitié une baignoire (propre) avec de l'huile d'olive bio, du vinaigre de pomme bio, de l'ail bio, du persil bio, quelques feuilles d'épinards bio, du poivre bio, du sel de Guérande bio, éventuellement deux tomates cerises et un petit cornichon pour remplacer ce qui manque. Proportions selon le goût de chacun.
- Laisser macérer l'écolo suffisamment longtemps (la durée d'une campagne électorale convient dans la majorité des cas).
- Egoutter l'écolo et conserver le liquide pour faire un potage bio.
- Prélever les parties verdâtres qui sont restées les plus fermes et les émietter.
- Beurrer des plats assez grands et les garnir avec les miettes mélangées à de la chapelure bio.
- Cuire plusieurs heures à four chaud (thermostat 7).
- Démouler soigneusement et servir encore tiède en entrée.
- Boisson d'accompagnement : Tout *élixir* pourvu qu'il soit bio et à base d'oméga3.

Remarque. L'écolo est un nouveau légume (OGM) qui se répand rapidement dans le monde entier. Certaines variétés ont même le statut de grosses légumes. Curieusement ce légume pousse surtout dans les villes, l'air et le travail à la campagne ne lui convenant pas.
 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 
...à suivre...


----------



## aricosec (28 Février 2005)

*reportage en direct* .
.
concoctez en sauce avec :,- Élixir,- Plastique ,- Megir ou Megisser,- vihara ,- Artisant 
La vertu du vice,ou,le vice de la vertu*( c'est d'accord patron cilian)* , 
.
la route etait glissante,le brouillard givrant glaçai le pavé,mieux
que du tain au cul d'un miroir,a l'arriere de la caisse lemmy debouchait une roteuse
ça faisait un moment que finn lui avait dit" tu fait chier lemmy,on la saute,c'est pas
avec le malheureux clos vougeot de l'arico,qu'on va se cuiter,avant le depart,macmarco 
et cillian ont déja culbuté la boutanche,le divin ELIXIR a pris une claque.
"te caille pas les sang finn,"repond lemmy,"ya une caisse de champ dans la malle".
les sieges de la voiture v.i.p,etait occupés par ces dames,christel et lumai;ces deux
la tenait bien la chopine,quoique lumai emmitouflé dans son manteau ,sortit
tout droit de la MEGISSERIE braqué la veille par bebert, avait les pommettes
bien rouges,christel quand a elle,entamait un strip-tease polisson,le slip avait déja
recouvert le crane de l'arico qui cuvait sur le sol du bahut.
c'est que le skaï des banquettes avait été recouvert de PLASTIQUE a cause d'eventuel
drame du beurk ! beurk ! qui aurait pu les decorer.
le pilote était un vrai ARTISAN du cerceau,pas de roulis ni de tanguage,les bulles
restait en place,l'homme droit comme un boudha dans un VIHARA,scrutait la route
les panneaux ,couverts de brume ,etait indistincts,sur l'autoroute,tu avait vite fait
de louper une sortie.
ils roulérent comme ça un moment,le téléphone sonna,cillian le maitre des lieux
decrocha,"comment ça macéléne,tu ne viendra pas ? tu n'as pas pu nous reserver
une villa ?, mais tu est moins que rien ! une ganache ! ou va ont pouvoir dormir ?
tu sais bien que st moritz est bondé a cette epoque.
en colere ,il raccrocha. le probléme devenait epineux,un eclair de lucidité l'illumina
comme un sapin,j'ai la big idée, nous ne seront pas loin de la suisse,
ont va se faire heberger par l'habitant,les grosses propriétaires de macg ne pourront
pas nous refuser,ont va se la couler douce,et ça ne nous coutera pas un rond.
tout le monde applaudit et nous voici ,
salut JACK SIM !,poildep t'as prevenu ?, nous ne sommes que quinze,ça ira ??


----------



## macelene (28 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *reportage en direct* .
> .
> concoctez en sauce avec :,- Élixir,- Plastique ,- Megir ou Megisser,- vihara ,- Artisant
> La vertu du vice,ou,le vice de la vertu*( c'est d'accord patron cilian)* ,
> ...





      ça fait du bien de rire en ces temps de froidure....  :style:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Février 2005)

nouvelle erreur  Je ne fais que des c*******es en ce moment. Désolé...


----------



## Cillian (1 Mars 2005)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> Le sujet est trop complexe et peu compréhensible. Peut-il etre précisé voire changé ?



Un exemple :

En seconde et en première j'ai eu un prof de français parfaitement dégu ... désagréable (réstons poli) il prenait un malin plaisir à nous casser, aussi bien pendant les cours qu'avec ses commentaires sur nos copies. Il jouait avec et sur les mots, il jouait avec et sur nos nerfs.

On a été plusieurs à relever le défi. On a, nous aussi, commencer à jouer avec "ses règles". Si au 1er trimestre de ma seconde je détestais ce prof, au 2e trimestre de ma première, je le respectait.

C'est lui qui m'a donné l'envie de "jouir" avec les mots, à prendre du plaisir a écrire même de simple texte comme dans ce fil, a ne plus considérer les cours de langues comme des corvées imposées, mais comme une richesse à partager.

C'est ce que j'appelle la *vertu du vice*.


----------



## aricosec (1 Mars 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Un exemple :
> 
> jouer avec "ses règles"."jouir" avec les mots, à prendre du plaisir a écrire même de simple texte ne plus considérer les cours de langues comme des corvées imposées, mais comme une richesse à partager.
> C'est ce que j'appelle la *vertu du vice*.


.
bien sur CILLIAN,c'était exactement le but de ce thread au départ,un truc simple
pour les gens simples comme moi,ça n'empeche pas ceux qui ne si retrouve pas
de créer le leur,bizarre cette intervention du quidam ANONYME  
.
en même temps ,je sais ce que c'est ,une nuit a l'hotel du cul tourné  
.
ça enerve  
.........
MOMONE ......! vient  ici tout de suite,enleve ta culotte  

.


----------



## aricosec (1 Mars 2005)

fils caché de l'arico,je profite de son abonnement internet, 
.
concoctez en sauce avec :,- Élixir,- Plastique ,- Megir ou Megisser,- vihara ,- Artisant 
La vertu du vice,ou,le vice de la vertu( c'est d'accord patron cilian) , 
.
c'était un bon ARTISAN,de ses outils il était trés fier
il avait eu huits enfants,mais ce n'était pas la misère
il aimait la vie,adorait sa femme
ce qu'il n'aimait pas ,c'est l'imperméable
.
il avait bien sur ,dans des temps anciens
suivit son destin,adoré les siens
vénérez boudha,dans les VIHARAS
c'est fini maint'nant,il prend du viagra
.
ça va 5 minutes, les bondieuseries
au jour d'aujourdhui,il a assez rit
sur la joie de vivre,il faut du PLASTIQUE
ou du caoutchouc,a chaque fois qu'il nique
.
peut etre qu'un jour,d'un coup de baguette
quelque magicien, fera une fête
sortant de sa poche,un doux ELIXIR
mieux qu'un roi offrant l'encens ou la mire
.
offrira au monde,paix et insouciance
pour tout un chacun,sa part de pitance
nous ne seront plus,dans la MEGISSERIE
de pauvres moutons,crevant d'agonie


----------



## Gilbertus (1 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *reportage en direct* .
> .
> concoctez en sauce avec :,- Élixir,- Plastique ,- Megir ou Megisser,- vihara ,- Artisant
> La vertu du vice,ou,le vice de la vertu*( c'est d'accord patron cilian)* ,
> ...



Pour une virée c'est une virée   

Je me joins à macelene pour dire combien cela fait du bien de rire.


----------



## Gilbertus (1 Mars 2005)

Après m'être prélassé à lire vos textes, il va falloir de nouveau me triturer le cortex pour essayer de me remettre à niveau. 

 :sleep:  :hein:


----------



## Irish whistle (1 Mars 2005)

Un chouia chaud  :rose: 

Voici mon texte:

Passage à l'acte :

C'est pour ce soir...Ras le bol de mon environnement, de mon mari, de mon job, le tout propre jusqu'à l'écoeurement. Surfaces lisses policées, partout, tout le temps, je ne me sens plus vivre, palpitée, trempée de Javel que je suis.
C'est pour ce soir... Mégir la peau de mes jambes, je les veux lisses et glissantes pour accueillir ces merveilles de soie noire. Ils vont adorer, je le sais. Tous les hommes sont pareils, ils nous adorent prostituée à leur convenance, mais, en ce moment, c'est moi qui mène les jeux.
C'est pour ce soir...Même l'air glacé de cette nuit ne me fait pas frissonner. Chaleur de l interdit que je transgresse, qui agit sur moi comme un élixir d'invincibilité. Curieuse je regarde les effets de mon corps à peine vêtu, ils se retournent à mon passage, ils me pensent moins que rien, alors que chacun de leur regard m'enrichit un peu plus.
J'ai quitté pour un infini temporaire ce vihara maudit, où chacun de mes gestes était une prière idolâtre à la bourgeoisie. S'en est fini de moi, fille publique, femme facile, fille de joie oui, oui, oui ce soir je le dis et je le suis. Abjectes affirmations moralistes que j'efface aussi facilement que la craie.
C'est pour maintenant...Une voiture s'arrête ; On me parle en mots et je réponds en chiffres, le plastique de son siège est froid à l'image de ma vie. Ma main posée et glissante sur sa cuisse remonte et me coupe de tout, je suis l'Artisan, la faiseuse de jouir. Je suis morte, je renais enfin.


----------



## Gilbertus (1 Mars 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Un chouia chaud  :rose:
> 
> Voici mon texte:
> 
> ...



Non de Zeus  :affraid: 

J'en reste sans voix... Qu'elle terrible energie... ça sens la révolte... Mais en tous cas bravo


----------



## mado (1 Mars 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Un chouia chaud  :rose:
> 
> Voici mon texte:
> 
> ...




J'entends comme un écho. Des résonances divergentes mais qui partent d'un même point.
Beau texte.


----------



## macmarco (2 Mars 2005)

Bravo Christelle !!!   
Quel talent ! :style: :love:


----------



## aricosec (2 Mars 2005)

aaaAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH !!....  , arrête CHYSTELE, je sens que ça vient  
.
 :love:


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> aaaAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH !!....  , arrête CHYSTELE, je sens que ça vient
> .
> :love:



Vite les sels pour notre aricosec...        



  Christel...


----------



## Hache-Hache (2 Mars 2005)

Ton texte Christelle est magnifique, au delà de sa fantas(ma)tique présence il réveille des vibrations...
Echos, résonnances _oui madonna a raison_ : réverbération intime de tes mots dans certains cerveaux, au détours de chemins parcourus inavoués ou pas.
*C'est très fort et très beau.*
Assez gonflé aussi.




_Et tu n'es pas elle mais ce pourrait être elle._
Je souris c'est étrange tu habilles une absence que j'ai domestiqué.
Les vibrations ne sont plus nocives mais toujours là. 

Et dans un recoin secret codé de ma machine des mots et des dessins rescapés que tu n'as ni lu ni vu.
Ton texte me donne envie de les relire de les re-donner à lire peut-être mais je ne sais pas.
J'avais évoqué récemment cette possibilité je vais peut-être le faire.
Je ne sais pas.

Merci Christelle.


----------



## Irish whistle (2 Mars 2005)

Hache-Hache a dit:
			
		

> Ton texte Christelle est magnifique, au delà de sa fantas(ma)tique présence il réveille des vibrations...
> Echos, résonnances _oui madonna a raison_ : réverbération intime de tes mots dans certains cerveaux, au détours de chemins parcourus inavoués ou pas.
> *C'est très fort et très beau.*
> Assez gonflé aussi.
> ...



Merci, merci encore...Pour éviter tous quiproquos, et sans fausse pudeur tu as réussi à me faire pleurer... :rose:   
Merci Macelen, Merci Gilbertus, Merci Macmarco, et meme merci arico  

J'vous aime


----------



## aricosec (3 Mars 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Merci, merci encore...Pour éviter tous quiproquos, et sans fausse pudeur tu as réussi à me faire pleurer... :rose:
> Merci Macelen, Merci Gilbertus, Merci Macmarco, et meme merci arico
> 
> J'vous aime


.
ouf ! ,je l'ai echappé belle, ,tu as remarqué que j'ai fait une faute dans ton PSEUDO
ceci afin de me proteger d'eventuel retour de baton  .
.
enfin maintenant tu sauras,que c'est ma maniere de faire un compliment  
.
:love:


----------



## macelene (8 Mars 2005)

Il fait bon être dans l'atmosphère colorée de cette longue pièce aux mosaïques et aux poutres peintes.
Les paupières ne laissent plus passer qu'un regard lointain.
Dans le patio, les marbres, les zélliges des fontaines tremblent d'eau et de soleil.
Elle est là. Elle ne vient pas d'un * Vihara*. Yasmine ...  femme à la * platic* parfaite. Accroupie, jupe retroussée qui laisse deviner des chevilles fines et douces, le buste fléchi d'où émerge la blanche rondeur de ses seins.
Elle est tout à la fois. Une mousse à la menthe forte et au chocolat amer, un * élixir * à l'arôme dense et velouté aux rondeurs uniques.
Yasmine sait préparer ce mélange réputé qui redonne Vie...
C'est tout un art de composer ce mélange fait de drogues et d'épices. LE * Majoun*. Certains épiciers-*artisans* des Hauts Plateaux de l'Attarine sont réputés pour cultiver cette Vertu du Vice...
Yasmine a choisi avec soin les ingrédients. Poudre de glands qui réchauffe les sens, le miel doré et coulant qui sert aussi à *mégir* les corps, amandes douces et dorées, ras el Hanout (dosé avec art), cantharides(quelques unes...) noix, raisins secs, gingembre, le tout finement pilé. Lentement elle fait cuire cette épaisse confiture aphrodisiaque... Avec un sourire de malice elle ajoute une pincée bien dosée de Hachich, juste le nécessaire. Elle seule sait.
Ensuite malaxe dans le creux de ses mains les boulettes dorées puis elle les roule dans les graines de sésame.
Son regard furtif en dit long... Elle se lèche les doigts avec soin et gourmandise. JE crois qu'elle forçât un peu la dose pendant que je tournais le dos.
Tout se tait, tout regarde...  Dans un brûle-parfum rempli de braise, Yasmine dépose le bois odorant, odeur entêtante aux tons violents et mystérieux. L'eau de Rose cachée dans des flacons au long col ciselé d'argent rafraîchit les corps.
L'Amour a la vertu de donner une autre dimension à la plus insignifiante des petites infamies....


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Mars 2005)

Merci Elene....


----------



## Irish whistle (8 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Il fait bon être dans l'atmosphère colorée de cette longue pièce aux mosaïques et aux poutres peintes.
> ....



Voyages, sensualité, empire des sens....Merci Hélène, merci beaucoup     :rose:


----------



## macmarco (8 Mars 2005)

Magnifique Hélène, tu nous en mets l'eau à la bouche !    :love:


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique Hélène, tu nous en mets l'eau à la bouche !    :love:


Je dirais même plus : tu nous en mets beau à la louche.


----------



## Irish whistle (8 Mars 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même plus : tu nous en mets beau à la louche.




tiens cette coontrepétrie m'a fait bcp rire


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Mars 2005)

je n'étais pas venu ici depuis longtemps... sot que je suis... :hein: 

Quel plaisir de vous lire... bravo à toutes et tous    :love:


----------



## macelene (8 Mars 2005)

merci tutti ... :love: 

MAis bon même s'il reste un peu de temps faudrait penser à écrire un ti texte pour Cillian...


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> merci tutti ... :love:
> 
> MAis bon même s'il reste un peu de temps faudrait penser à écrire un ti texte pour Cillian...


C'est pas facile avec la vertu de la vertu, le vice du vice et vice versa !!!


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2005)

+++ Plat 2 +++

*Ecolos au lait frais de serre* 

- Préparer plusieurs écolos comme pour le plat 1 (voir post #1714 )
- Une fois les écolos bien égouttés, les allonger délicatement, un peu comme des sardines bio, dans une grande cuve en *plastique* bio.
- Les recouvrir d'un mélange de vin blanc d'Alsace bio et de lait frais bio. Ne pas dépasser un tiers de vin.
- Placer la cuve dans une serre où la lumière pourra pénétrer abondamment, mais pas les rayons du soleil. Choisr judicieusement un bon emplacement, par exemple au nord au pied d'une immense falaise de granit bio.
- Laisser reposer suffisamment longtemps (plusieurs dizaines de milliers d'années sont parfois nécessaires).
- Guetter les premiers signes annonçant un réchauffement climatique. La serre produit alors son effet.
- Laisser l'effet se faire !

- Toutefois, si le résultat est un peu trop écoeurant, annoncer aux invités d'une voix forte et bien assurée : "Je desserre l'effet ce matin !"
  

A suivre...


----------



## aricosec (10 Mars 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> - Guetter les premiers signes annonçant un réchauffement climatique. La serre produit alors son effet.
> -
> .
> -..


.
.
enfin moi ça marche avec mes bonzais et mes plantes carnivores


----------



## Cillian (10 Mars 2005)

La machine ne me laissant pas remercier macelene comme je l'ai fait pour loustic, aricosec et christelle75015



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macelene.




Merci beaucoup macelene   

Je n'en dirai pas plus, mes propos pourraient être mal interprêté.


----------



## macelene (10 Mars 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> La machine ne me laissant pas remercier macelene comme je l'ai fait pour loustic, aricosec et christelle75015
> 
> Merci beaucoup macelene
> 
> Je n'en dirai pas plus, mes propos pourraient être mal interprêté.





 oui bon ...  :rose: je te mets le smiley de circonstance...   :love: merchi... beaucoup...


MAis nous ne sommes donc que quatre pélerins à avoir participer...?  


*Faudrait voir à vous réveiller bande de ...     *


----------



## Cillian (10 Mars 2005)

Si je ne fait aucun autre commentaire,
c'est de ma part, totalement volontaire.
Je ne souhaite pas vous influencer 
par une rhétorique ou un smiley mal placé.

Pourtant la politesse veut que je dise merci
à tous ceux dont les textes sont déjà postés.
Permettez moi aussi un second merci
Destiné à tous les autres, pour les encourager.


----------



## Nephou (11 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Faudrait voir à vous réveiller bande de ...     *


----------



## Nephou (11 Mars 2005)

Triste soir que celui-ci. Le soleil s'est perdu sous de girondes lunes et les étoiles clignent malicieusement des ses soupçonnés ébats. Plus bas encore la nuit écrase de son velour une foule fendue par le sillon luisant d'une voie pavée. Les souffles se font courts accompagnant la rumeur qui enfanta cette assemblée. Les mains tremblent de froid et de colère. Les gorges, *mégissées* au mauvais vin, *élixir* que l'on peut trouver au fond d'outres en peau de chèvre, rendent les propos glissant. Une jeunette, parée de vert, qui en avait à revendre -- et ne faisait donc pas dans le détail -- prétait (son père était *artisan*) de la voix -- en même temps qu'une oreille attentive. Enfin, la jeune femme -- depuis peu mais c'est une autre histoire -- perçoit le staccato du bois cerclé sur la pierre lisse. Une diligence au loin tinte. La foule se masse et se tend. Le silence se défait aussi vite qu'il ne se fit. La cavalcade se mue en calvaire par les remous du peuple rassemblé. Les armoiries du vice roi sont frappées désormais de vils manières et déchets . La Verte hue « hou le vice ! » de toute la générosité de sa *plastique* (non sans que quelque mains s'y égarent). On imagine les voyageurs calfeutrés, terrés sous les soies et les coussins. Essayant de faire du véhicule dans lequel les quolibets résonnent un havre de paix, un *vihara*. Enfin le vice roi, haï pour ses m½urs légères, sème la foule comme la dicorde dans le royaume. Il ne retiendra qu'une chose : les seins blancs éclatant sous les torches hors de leur fourreau vert.

...


----------



## macelene (11 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Triste soir que celui-ci. Le soleil s'est perdu sous de girondes lunes et les étoiles clignent malicieusement des ses soupçonnés ébats. Plus bas encore la nuit écrase de son velour une foule fendue par le sillon luisant d'une voie pavée. Les souffles se font courts accompagnant la rumeur qui enfanta cette assemblée. Les mains tremblent de froid et de colère. Les gorges, *mégissées* au mauvais vin, *élixir* que l'on peut trouver au fond d'outres en peau de chèvre, rendent les propos glissant. Une jeunette, parée de vert, qui en avait à revendre -- et ne faisait donc pas dans le détail -- prétait (son père était *artisan*) de la voix -- en même temps qu'une oreille attentive. Enfin, la jeune femme -- depuis peu mais c'est une autre histoire -- perçoit le staccato du bois cerclé sur la pierre lisse. Une diligence au loin tinte. La foule se masse et se tend. Le silence se défait aussi vite qu'il ne se fit. La cavalcade se mue en calvaire par les remous du peuple rassemblé. Les armoiries du vice roi sont frappées désormais de vils manières et déchets . La Verte hue « hou le vice ! » de toute la générosité de sa *plastique* (non sans que quelque mains s'y égarent). On imagine les voyageurs calfeutrés, terrés sous les soies et les coussins. Essayant de faire du véhicule dans lequel les quolibets résonnent un havre de paix, un *vihara*. Enfin le vice roi, haï pour ses m½urs légères, sème la foule comme la discorde dans le royaume. Il ne retiendra qu'une chose : les seins blancs éclatant sous les torches hors de leur fourreau vert.
> 
> ...




les mots de la nuit...


----------



## Nephou (11 Mars 2005)

les seuls à percer mes nimbes


----------



## loustic (11 Mars 2005)

+++ PLAT 3 +++

*Brochettes d'écolos* 

La saison des écolos nouveaux approche à grands pas. Après avoir lentement germé durant les longs mois d'hiver, les jardiniers vont enfin pouvoir les sortir des caves obscures où ils étaient bien à l'abri sous une épaisse couche de crottes de chiens bio récupérées sur les trottoirs de la capitale. Le repiquage des écolos ne pose pas de problème particulier. Faire attention cependant car les écolos poussent avec une rapidité d'autant plus grande et stupéfiante qu'ils sont plus proches d'une autoroute, d'une centrale électrique, d'un Hôtel de Ville, etc. Voici une recette simple et rapide à préparer.

- Choisir des écolos et des navets nouveaux, bio cela va de soi, ayant à peu près la même taille.

- Les couper en tranches un peu épaisses.

- Les enfiler sur des grandes brochettes en bambou bio en prenant soin d'alterner écolos et navets pour que les brochettes aient un aspect uniforme et qu'on ne puisse plus distinguer les écolos des navets.

- Les griller un jour de grand vent à cause de l'odeur.

- On les dégustera avantageusement comme si on faisait une retraite dans un *vihara*, en poussant des borborygmes gutturaux destinés à amadouer les mauvais esprits des voisins.

    

A suivre...


----------



## Nephou (11 Mars 2005)




----------



## aricosec (11 Mars 2005)

de mieux en mieux, , du sexe,de l'aventure,de la poesie,et meme le feuilleton 
loustic,mais ou ira t'on dans la qualitée  ,du cinema pur jus  
.
nous attendons un scenariste,pour remoudre tout ça


----------



## Gilbertus (13 Mars 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> * La vertu du vice
> ou
> le vice de la vertu*
> 
> ...



À force de mégir son âme, son corps en portait les séquelles. Elle savait que c'était un prix bien modique à payer pour atteindre ses objectives. Il lui fallait atteindre le nirvana ? Oh ! pas ce nirvana de pacotille que l'occident a créé, non le vrai, celui qui dans l'ultime état de conscience la libèrerait de ses désirs et ces souffrances. Donc peu lui importait son corps. Elle avait une plastique qui ne laissait pas les hommes indifférents. Mais on lui avait enseigné que les hommes sont tous des porcs. Et combien de fois ne l'avait-elle pas vérifié. Alors, ayant assez de vivre ces paroles prophétiques : « Ton désir te poussera vers ton homme et lui te dominera », elle préférait retourner dans son petit vihara personnel.

Mais depuis quelque temps, son sommeil était troublé. Son corps semblait réagir, se révolter. Ses rêves étaient hantés de plaisirs. Sur la toile de ses nuits s'étalait sans pudeur cette chair qui tant de fois l'avait fait vibrer, puis briser en ces innombrables douleurs qu'aucune caresse ne semblait soulager. Son inconscient distillait un élixir qui lentement sapait sa détermination. Que devait-elle faire ? Fallait-il s'abandonner sans mesure dans les plaisirs, laisser toutes les mains la caresser au point de n'être plus qu'un corps sans âme ?

Mais tout cela n'était en fin de compte que la réminiscence de son ancienne utopie : faire la rencontre de celui qui l'aurait considéré au même niveau que lui. Qui aurait pris soin d'elle comme elle aurait pris soin de lui. Cet être avec qui elle aurait pu regarder dans la même direction, construire une vie de douceur de sérénité. Ils seraient devenu un, tellement intensément, au point de créer un autre, une fois, deux fois, trois peut-être et commencer une dynastie de bonheur. Mais tout cela n'était que foutaises ; Elle ne l'avait pas rencontré cet homme. Pouvait-il seulement exister ? On fait espérer aux petites filles un prince charmant, pour mieux les aveugler et leur faire accepter la nature fallacieuse de ces hommes éduqués dans le dogme de leur puissance illusoire.
Alors non ! Elle refusait ce mensonge. Et à défaut de rencontrer l'antithèse de toutes ces bêtises, ses efforts seraient les artisans de sa sauvegarde. Malheureusement, seule elle ne pouvait sauver en même temps son âme et son corps. Il lui fallait encore subir la dissension entre les deux partie d'elle-même.

Et si elle se trompait et qu'en l'autre elle trouvait la réconciliation avec elle-même ? Non ! Non ! Elle avait déjà fait le tour de la question. Il fallait qu'elle se discipline, qu'elle balaye les doutes et tant pis si à force de mégir son âme, son corps en portait les séquelles.


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2005)

+++ PLAT 4 +++

*Aumonières d'écolos au thon* 

- Préparer huit jours à l'avance le délicat contenant de l'aumonière, habituellement une fine pâte légère. Mais aujourd'hui il est préférable de mettre les petits plats dans les grands. Choisir des gros thons bio et prélever les peaux qu'on grattera soigneusement. Afin de les *mégisser* il faudra les laisser tremper dans un bain d'eau d'alun ou l'autre.
- Couper en petits dés les écolos bio (voir la recette 1) et les disposer au centre des peaux. Couvrir d'une sauce à la crème bio et au vinaigre balsamique bio.
- Ficeler soigneusement les aumonières avec des lacets en cuir de bébé phoque bio.
- Placer au four (thermostat 6) et retirer avant l'apparition des premières fumées.
- Accompagner d'une effilochade de peuplier bio à l'ail bio.
- Cette recette vient de mon beau-frère. C'était à la fois un chef d'orchestre remarquable et un chef de cuisine apprécié. Au lendemain d'un concert où il avait épuisé toutes ses forces musicales, il invitait sa famille et ses amis. Il présentait alors ce plat d'une voix affaiblie par la fatigue, où l'on décelait cependant les hautes qualités de l'artiste : "Mes amis, le las donne le thon".


     

A suivre...


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2005)

+++ PLAT 5 +++

*Tarte aux écolos*

- Comme une tarte aux pommes, mais, aux écolos.

Ces cinq plats particulièrement économiques ont des vertus gustatives, roboratives, esthétiques, écologiques et biologiques. Malheureusement il y a l'envers de la médaille. D'une part la constipation (la Constipation Européenne ?) qui rend les gens complétement coincés et aigris. D'autre part la diarrhée (au beurre noir ?) qui décoince mais qui met tout le monde à plat. C'est  *le vice de la vertu*.
Un seul remède vraiment efficace. Se lancer dans des danses frénétiquement endiablées au son des rocks du King. C'est *la vertu d'Elvis*.


----------



## lumai (13 Mars 2005)

Il était à base de chocolat. Pas du _plastique_, non ! Plutôt une pâte comme _mégie_ par un _artisan_, un _élixir_ à vous faire croire dans un _vihara_.


:love:


----------



## Cillian (13 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir,
Je passe en coup de vent :
Un évènement imprévu (rien de grave) m'empêche d'assurer un choix pour ce soir.
Je repousse l'échéance à demain soir, après 21 h et avant que je me couche.


----------



## macelene (14 Mars 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> Je passe en coup de vent :
> Un évènement imprévu (rien de grave) m'empêche d'assurer un choix pour ce soir.
> Je repousse l'échéance à demain soir, après 21 h et avant que je me couche.




  ya plus de vent ...


----------



## macmarco (14 Mars 2005)

Je suis en train de bosser sur quelque chose...
On verra bien si j'ai fini avant que Cillian n'arrive...


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de bosser sur quelque chose...
> On verra bien si j'ai fini avant que Cillian n'arrive...



attendre attendre encore et encore...    j'en connais qui ont du bol...     


   bye bye ...


----------



## Cillian (15 Mars 2005)

D'un show à l'air
D'un choix à faire
À chaud, à nerf
Sans choir ni déplaire

Vous ne me facilité pas la tache.   

Avec *loustic* et son menu écolo,
avec *aricosec* qui tente inconito de dérouter le bar,
avec *christelle75015* dont le dernier texte nous laisse en espérer d'autres tout aussi subjectifs,
avec *macelene* qui fait de la gourmandise une qualité,
avec *Nephou* dont le rêve évolutioniste nous souffe une nouvelle brise sur la pastille,
avec *Gibertus* qui ne se défit pas des faits et le releva, le défi
avec *Lumai* et le bleu* (*jeune texte) d'Auvergne 
Et avec peut-être *macmarco* ...
... qui nous promènera sûrement dans un septième ciel dont il a les clefs et le secret.

Non vraiment vous ne me facilité pas la tache,
mais c'est pas grave, c'est que du plaisir !


----------



## Cillian (15 Mars 2005)

J'espère que vous ne m'en voudrez pas,
je laisse macmarco finir ce qu'il nous prépare jusque demain matin aux environs de 9 h.


  

Sur ce, bonne nuit.  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2005)

Ouf ! 
Merci Cillian de m'avoir laisser présenter ma recette !   

La voici, j'espère que vous allez l'apprécier !


----------



## Cillian (15 Mars 2005)

C'est pas tout ça, maintenant il me faut désigner quelqu'un pour prendre la suite.

Après toutes ces recettes et le ventre plein, je débarasse la table, je fait la vaiselle.
Je fais un peu de nettoyage sur l'ensemble de la pièce.
Je ferme la boutique et passe la main à *christelle75015*.  



*Merci encore à tous pour votre participation.*

    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas tout ça, maintenant il me faut désigner quelqu'un pour prendre la suite.
> Après toutes ces recettes et le ventre plein, je débarasse la table, je fait la vaiselle.
> Je fais un peu de nettoyage sur l'ensemble de la pièce.
> Je ferme la boutique et passe la main à *christelle75015*.
> ...



félicitations, christelle  

_en espérant que la levée d'écrou se fasse rapidement..._


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas tout ça, maintenant il me faut désigner quelqu'un pour prendre la suite.
> 
> Après toutes ces recettes et le ventre plein, je débarasse la table, je fait la vaiselle.
> Je fais un peu de nettoyage sur l'ensemble de la pièce.
> ...




À toi la main Christelle ...  et *Bravo bravo...*   en route pour jouer avec des mots...


----------



## aricosec (15 Mars 2005)

c'est sur,CHRYSTEL  a fait fort,:love:  ,mais ce n'ai pas etonnant,les textes de ce fil
deviennent de plus en plus chiadés,(pour les refractaires a l'argot= de haut niveau )
.
donc pas de probléme,hip  ! hip


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Je ferme la boutique et passe la main à *christelle75015*.


Alors Cillian passa la main à Christelle qui glissa la main...

Bravo !

A deux mains...


----------



## Nephou (15 Mars 2005)

bravo !*




_*oui j'ai décidé de faire sobre et efficace sans trop d'épanchement verbal pour une fois mais si je m'écoutais..._


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2005)

*WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW !!!

Bravo Christelle !!!*      :love:


----------



## Nephou (15 Mars 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> qui glissa...



 d'ailleurs je crois qu l'on va avoir 10 jours avant un nouveau thème non


----------



## Grug (15 Mars 2005)

si quelqu'un pouvait demander à un modérateur de la debannir, ça permettrait d'avoir un nouveau theme


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> si quelqu'un pouvait demander à un modérateur de la debannir, ça permettrait d'avoir un nouveau theme



Tu te sens la plume légère... pour nous couvrir une belle page blanche de doux mots...   

      alors là.. je dis *Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...* je veux lire...


----------



## Irish whistle (15 Mars 2005)

Passons sur ce qu il s'est passé sur d'autres fils....Le propre du funanbule étant quelques fois de se casser la gueule    


MERCI A TOUS ca me fait chaud au coeur au delà de ce que vous pouvez imaginer  :rose:  :rose: 

Faisons simple voici le thème prochain: maternité

A jongler avec les mots suivants:
-grès
-transition
-pachtoune
-mélancolie
-carapace

On se dit au 24 Mars 2005, loin de Paris j'serais néanmoins (et pieds en plus oulala n'elle est pas bonne celle là) à même de donner mon avis sur vos productions mirifiques

A vos marques!!! Prêt...PARTEZ.....


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2005)

Très joli thème Christelle !    

Content de te revoir ! :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Mars 2005)

Félicitations christelle, très beau texte  :love: 

Voici le mien :

Dans le pot de fleurs en *grès* posé sur la table du salon, les violettes étaient désséchées depuis des mois. Huit exactement. Huit mois qu'elle était partie voir sa s½ur en Savoie. Huit mois qu'elle avait dérapé sur cette putain de plaque de verglas. Et ce jour-là, lui le bourlingueur, le reporter de l'extrême, le dur-à-cuire, ce jour-là, sa *carapace* avait explosé en des torrents de larmes. Il avait chassé l'ours blanc avec les Eskimos, goûté à des épices  inconnues avec les *Pachtounes*, filmé des requins sans protection. Le risque : voilà ce qui le faisait vivre. Jusqu'à LA rencontre. Elle avait su l'amadouer et sa folie du risque s'était apaisée. Sans *transition*, il s'était "assagi". Elle était devenue son point de repère et il avait repris son métier de journaliste en France pour elle. Une vie "pépère" lui disaient ses copains. Mais pourquoi pas ? Ou plutôt, maintenant, pourquoi ? Pour en arriver là, au néant, la tristesse et la *mélancolie* ne quittant plus son visage.
Le journal qui traînait sur la table attira son regard : "_Le Quotidien du Soir_ recherche free-lance célibataires pour reportage à Kinshasa : salaires en conséquence". En quittant son appartement sa valise à la main et ses appareils photo en bandoulière, il eut un sourire un peu triste.


----------



## aricosec (16 Mars 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations christelle, très beau texte  :love:
> 
> Voici le mien :
> .....................................................................................................................
> Le journal qui traînait sur la table attira son regard : "_Le Quotidien du Soir_ recherche free-lance célibataires pour reportage à Kinshasa : salaires en conséquence". En quittant son appartement sa valise à la main et ses appareils photo en bandoulière, il eut un sourire un peu triste.


.
fait quand meme gaffe au kidnappeur ,a notre epoque


----------



## aricosec (16 Mars 2005)

Faisons simple voici le thème prochain: maternité
les mots=-grès-transition-pachtoune-mélancolie-carapace
.
lorsque l'enfant parut,elle l'appela PATCHOUNE
hélas en ce temps là,l'ecographie n'existait pas
il fallait le voir nu,pour y voir une foufougne
mais fillette ou bien gars,qu'importe quel qu'il soit

au GRES de ses envies,elle le voyait déja
en haut d'un ministere,ou bien femme d'affaires
c'est quand il est petit,qu'on reve de tout ça
mais les pieds sur la terre,au reste faut s'y faire
.
forger sa CARAPACE,chaque jour ici bas
c'est le seul remede,aux maux et aux ennuis
plus on viellit hélas,et plus ont s'apercoit
que nous simple bipéde,nous n'avons qu'une vie
.
aussi je vous le dit ,faisont la TRANSITION
chantez ,riez,crier,il vous faut assumer
des années de papier,a l'avoir dans le fion
car ça ne sert a rien,de trepigner des pieds
.
mais déja la nuit tombe,sur le vieillard fourbu
il a le regard sombre,plein de MELANCOLIE
il se voit dans la tombe,au terme de sa vie
non sans emettre un pet,en se grattant le cul


----------



## Gilbertus (17 Mars 2005)

Bravo Christelle. Je n'avais pas encore pris le temps de te féliciter voici qui est fait.   

Ton texte a su titiller les neurones de Cillian, à tes mots (et ton thème) de nous triturer les synapses...

A bientôt.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> Faisons simple voici le thème prochain: maternité
> les mots=-grès-transition-pachtoune-mélancolie-carapace
> .
> lorsque l'enfant parut,elle l'appela PATCHOUNE
> ...



La fin est très poétique


----------



## loustic (18 Mars 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> La fin est très poétique


Ainsi tu as remarqué que le grattage de cul est poétique...
 
Surtout s'il est ponctué par la terrifiante émission de quelques pets nauséabonds provoqués par la digestion difficile de haricots secs (un seul peut suffire) genre soissons, maugettes, cocos... Les plus   affreux étant les tarbais, ceux qui propulsent les joueurs de rugby comme des fusées...


----------



## aricosec (19 Mars 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Ainsi tu as remarqué que le grattage de cul est poétique...
> 
> Surtout s'il est ponctué par la terrifiante émission de quelques pets nauséabonds provoqués par la digestion difficile de haricots secs (un seul peut suffire) genre soissons, maugettes, cocos... Les plus affreux étant les tarbais, ceux qui propulsent les joueurs de rugby comme des fusées...


.
 ,et ce n'est pas permis a tout le monde  
bin oui ? 
essayer donc de péter sur commande, 
le resultat risque de ne pas etre celui escompté    
.
...........bon d'accord ,je suis parti


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir,

Partie de Paris definitevement je vous confirme néanmoins que j attend tous vos textes pour le 24 Mars

Bisous à tous et à toutes


----------



## macelene (21 Mars 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Partie de Paris definitevement je vous confirme néanmoins que j attend tous vos textes pour le 24 Mars
> 
> Bisous à tous et à toutes



 Christelle...  bien arrivée je lis... tout va bien ?   

allez au boulot...


----------



## macmarco (21 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Christelle...  bien arrivée je lis... tout va bien ?
> 
> allez au boulot...



Euh, non, pas encore en Irlande, je pense !  

Sinon, compte sur moi Christelle, je cogite !  :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Mars 2005)

J'attend toujours vos productions... Le thème manifestement n'a pas succiter l'interêt escompté...tampire

Néanmoins, le passage de témon se fera le 25 dans la matinée

Bye


----------



## lumai (23 Mars 2005)

Argh !!!! :affraid:

Bon j'ai l'excuse de ma bronchite, m'dame, pour pas pouvoir rendre ma copie...

Dommage 


(Et puis : Bon déménagement !!!!  )


----------



## loustic (23 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible un délai jusqu'à Saturday Night ?
> 
> :love:


Et avec la tête ?
Mais oui !
Mais, c'est bien sûr !

Quand on ne sait plus où donner de la tête, on la perd !
La tête a failli me passer sous le nez !

Je me demande qui va revendiquer la paternité de la maternité.
Probablement un obscur savant, un génie méconnu.

Un bricoleur inspiré ?
Peut-être ce vieux Téo, l'habile potier dont les magnifiques _grès_ font l'admiration de tous.
 
Il éblouissait surtout Lulu la pitchoune _pachtoune_ et ce qui devait arriver arriva !!!
Sans transition elle mit au monde et à l'improviste un beau gros gras bébé.
 :bebe: 
Hélas Téo était d'un egoïsme forcené.
Il refusa du moutard la paternité. (moutard, pas motard)
 :hein:
La pauvre Lulu se recroquevilla dans sa _carapace_ 
Et sombra dans la _mélancolie_.
 :sick: 
Parfois on l'entendait murmurer ces paroles mystérieuses :
Il _m'a terni Téo_.


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Mars 2005)

Parfois dans sa mélancolie elle ne voulait que la solitude pour compagne, s'effacer sous le voile bleu d'une pachtoune. Lui ne voyait que la beauté de son corps se transformant. Il caressait de ses mains cette carapace de chair, bouillonnant de vie. Ce miracle, jamais il n'en goûterait une once de sensation. Alors il admirait.

Elle se voyait parfois comme une poterie en grès, ronde et lourde de toute la matérialité qu'imposait son état. Lui ne voyait qu'un vase de cristal aux nombreux éclats chatoyants, fragile et lumineux. Dans cette transition, il voyait naître une nouvelle facette de la féminité de sa compagne.

Comment exprimer ces sentiments exceptionnels ? Il approchait une merveille. Ce n'était plus seulement physique mais devenait spirituel, il effleurait la Vie. Il touchait avec son âme, à l'essence même d'un mystère que la science effleurait de son rationnalisme.  

Il n'y était pour rien, ou presque, il ne maîtrisait pas le processus, il était juste là en train d'observer cette vie naissante au sein même de la plus belle des femmes. De sa propre action ne pouvait sortir qu'une enceinte de tendresse et d'attention.


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2005)

un Loustic pour se fendre la poire ...    et un Nocturne fauve solitaire  pour ... imaginer 

 à vous    Christelle va avoir un peu de lecture...  




j'avoue que je traîne un peu ma plume pour y laisser des mots...  :rose: pas d'inspiration. 

Mince faut que je me trouve un(e) Muse...


----------



## Nephou (24 Mars 2005)

ne laisse pas dire « un rien ta muse »


----------



## macmarco (24 Mars 2005)

Voilà, voilà !


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Mars 2005)

A la demande de certains habitués de ce fil, je prends la décison de repousser la fin du challenge au Samedi 26 Minuit


----------



## Nephou (24 Mars 2005)

:rose: mais j&#8217;avais rien demandé moi


----------



## macmarco (24 Mars 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> A la demande de certains habitués....





C'est très gentil à toi Christelle d'avoir mis le pluriel !


----------



## Nephou (24 Mars 2005)

*attention finesse*
ben on parle toujours *des* roberts _tôt ou tard d&#8217;ailleurs_


----------



## macmarco (24 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *attention finesse*
> ben on parle toujours *des* roberts _tôt ou tard d&#8217;ailleurs_




Oui, c'est vrai !  
Bien vu !


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *attention finesse*
> ben on parle toujours *des* roberts _tôt ou tard d?ailleurs_


Je n'ai rien demandé non plus !!!


Et puis d'abord, finesse ou pas, je ne m'appelle pas Robert !!!


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir à tous

Plus que 3 heures et 49 minutes


----------



## macmarco (26 Mars 2005)

Plus que 57 minutes....


----------



## Spyro (26 Mars 2005)

christelle75015 à 19h10 a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 3 heures et 49 minutes


Pour minuit ?
GMT ?  
Ben alors c'est passé  

_Je voulais essayer de faire un truc mais j'y ai pas arrivé _


_PS: si si marco 19h10 + 3h49 c'est passé _


----------



## macmarco (26 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pour minuit ?
> GMT ?
> Ben alors c'est passé
> ...



Ben non, c'est après minuit qu'on change d'heure...


----------



## OneTrip_OneNoise (27 Mars 2005)

*Limite, franchissement, no man's land, transiton noir/blanc/gris/lumière/black-out, repères perdus/abandonnés, inconnu/aventure, aucun bagage/mélancolie, avancer de grès ou de force, carapace/armure trop ou pas assez lourde, utile/inutile, laisser derrière sans se retourner, peu importe, dire/écrire, tel le Glorieux Pachtoune montrant la Voie, faire son chemin, advienne que pourra.*


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Mars 2005)

Le gagnant est : PoorMonster

Allez p'tit chaton concocte nous un joli thème avec de jolis mots

Pour les autres j'vous envoie toute ma tendresse car vos texte m'ont soit ému, soit fait rire....


----------



## macelene (27 Mars 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Le gagnant est : PoorMonster
> 
> Allez p'tit chaton concocte nous un joli thème avec de jolis mots
> 
> Pour les autres j'vous envoie toute ma tendresse car vos texte m'ont soit ému, soit fait rire....





:love:  Christelle...  c'est vrai ce sont des jolis mots que ceux de Poor...   ...

À toi qui pars bientôt là haut ...  Bon voyage... Bonne Installation. 
Et puis tu seras encore là...  avec MAcGé... :love:


Bravo PoorMonster...  à toi de nous faire jouer...


----------



## macmarco (27 Mars 2005)

Bravo PoorMonsteR !


----------



## aricosec (27 Mars 2005)

bravissimo,enfin quelqu'un qui merite sa couronne 
depuis le temps qu"il y a du favoritisme ici,enfin de l'incorruptible,un fils caché de d'artagnan  
un fier chevalier de la table ronde ,qui boutera tout les corrompus de ce thread  
.
en un mot "*juste quelqu'un de bien*"  
.


----------



## Gilbertus (28 Mars 2005)

Felicitations PoorMonsteR


----------



## aricosec (29 Mars 2005)

un appel plus fort peu etre


----------



## aricosec (30 Mars 2005)

il nous faut corser ce thread, 

.
une caution devra etre deposé a la caisse(je vous donne mon iban a la fin  
en cas d'absence sans excuse,l'oseille restera la propriété du recipiendaire 
celui ci aura toute liberté pour payer son coup  
.
hello !!  porRRmonsssSRRSSTEEERR !:affraid:


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2005)

Alors ?

Le chantier est arrêté pour cause d'intempéries ?

L'haricot est-il bien assuré ?

Comment payer le champagne au pauvre monstre ?

Quelle pagaille !!!

Plus rien à faire, c'est fatigant !!!

  :sleep:    :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous et merci beaucoup, ça me fait vraiment très plaisir 
Désolé pour le retard mais j'ai eu de très graves problèmes familiaux et je me suis peu connecté ces jours-ci, car je n'ai pas trop le c½ur à rire ni à "jouer" actuellement (déjà que mes textes ne prêtent pas vraiment à rire  ).
Si vous pouvez me laisser encore 1 jour ou 2, je vous trouverai quelque chose, sinon je passerai volontiers la main à la personne que désignerez et je ne vous en tiendrai absolument pas rigueur.
Encore un grand merci à tous


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Mars 2005)

Et merci aussi à christelle 

Si j'ai bien compris, christelle nous a quittés pour l'Irlande ?
Et serait devenue Irish whistle ?


----------



## macmarco (30 Mars 2005)

Bonjour PoorMonsteR. 
Désolé pour tes problèmes. 

Il n'y a pas de raison que tu passes la main, on peut bien attendre que tu sois dans de meilleures dispositions pour nos futilités virtuelles !


----------



## aricosec (30 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour PoorMonsteR.
> Désolé pour tes problèmes.
> 
> Il n'y a pas de raison que tu passes la main, on peut bien attendre que tu sois dans de meilleures dispositions pour nos futilités virtuelles !


.
c'est vrai MARCO,mais  ayant été dans le meme cas,c'est bien que quelqun
prenne la main,au hasard ............TOI ! 
.
allons ! un bon mouvement   ,par contre tu est obligé de poster un texte
ne crois pas t'en tirer comme ça ..
poil au .........
d'accord ..je sors.....la porte est ouverte ......


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour PoorMonsteR.
> Désolé pour tes problèmes.
> 
> Il n'y a pas de raison que tu passes la main, on peut bien attendre que tu sois dans de meilleures dispositions pour nos futilités virtuelles !


macmarco a raison.

Tout le monde a son lot d'épreuves un jour ou l'autre.
Courage PoorMonster.


----------



## Irish whistle (30 Mars 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Et merci aussi à christelle
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris, christelle nous a quittés pour l'Irlande ?
> Et serait devenue Irish whistle ?



Bonsoir,

Pas encore partie, Vendredi le depart effectif après un transit par le Berry....

PoorMonsteR, je suis de tout coeur avec toi et, je t'envoie toute ma tendresse et mon soutient....Je te rappelle ces mots de Brel: "on n'oublie rien, on s'habitue c'est tout...."
Ca fait pas avancer les choses mais ca a le mérite d'être clair.....

Je te soulage un peu....pas besoin que tu ne t'embarasse de ce fil, tu en as d'autres à consolider et à racomoder....

Je nomme Macmarco maître de cérémonie (MC pour les intimes) pour la prochaine session, sous les applaudissements de la queue de l'Arico

P'tit chaton on t'aime    :love:


----------



## macmarco (30 Mars 2005)

Très bien, merci Christelle, je vais réfléchir un peu et je donne le nouveau thème un peu plus tard. 

Courage et à bientôt PoorMonsteR !


----------



## macmarco (31 Mars 2005)

*Voici le nouveau thème :

La croisée des chemins*


Torrent(s)
Chypre
Irish coffee
Didjeridoo
Cartographie



*Vous avez jusqu'au dimanche 10 avril 00h00.*


----------



## aricosec (31 Mars 2005)

Irish whistle a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> je nomme MACMARCO sous les applaudissements de la queue de l'Arico.
> 
> :love:


.
ça fait vingt minutes que j'essaie,je n'y arrive pas !


----------



## loustic (31 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ça fait vingt minutes que j'essaie,je n'y arrive pas !


Evidemment, faut d'abord la passer autour du cou !!!!!!


----------



## Irish whistle (31 Mars 2005)

« Rice Miller était né en 1902. Le blues était sa culture, son mode d'expressions, et il faut bien le dire, son seul moyen d'existence. 60 ans plus tard il se retrouvait là ce soir en Europe, loin très loin de son Mississippi natal, sur la scène du Royal Albert Hall de Londres, étonné  comme un enfant de se voir offrir des torrents d'applaudissements, par des Blancs parlant anglais comme lui, mais loin, si loin de ses Blancs à lui...Si loin de la ségrégation qu'il connaissait depuis sa naissance.
Il trainait son mètre quatre vingt seize depuis près de soixante deux ans. Il avait par coqueterie, toujours caché son âge véritable.  Il avait connu Robert Johnson et la légende de son pacte diabolique...Etre « on the crossroads » confronté perpétuellement à des choix vitaux, cela avait été sa vie, il en avait fait des chansons, des morceaux, comme Robert l'avait fait d'ailleurs, seulement lui, il préférait l'ironie et l'humour.
De sa démarche lourde et pathétique, son harmonica à la main, il sort de scène. On lui tend sa nouvelle boisson favorite découverte depuis peu lors de son escale à Belfast. L'irish coffee coule dans sa gorge et calme les courbature de sa voie parcheminée. Il respire, mais ses poumons, il le sait ne tiendront plus très longtemps. »

Chypre, Février 2005.Troublé et ému Nikos jeune homme de 14 ans referme ce livre loué à la blibliothèque Municipale de Nicosie. Il était en recherche...De lui même d'abord, mais aussi de son mode d'expression. La musique lui semblait la plus proche de lui. Il avait essayé  plusieurs instruments de musique, le aoud guenbri, la cabrette, même le didjeridoo, mais rien ne sortait comme il le voulait. Il allait souvent à la frontière Turque pour rencontrer sa fiancée, mais il avait envie d'ailleurs, de s'échapper de cette île.

Le sac sur ses épaules ne pèse pas grand chose, l'harmonica acheté le matin même est dans sa poche briquet de son Jeans. Sur le billet d'avion est écrit "New-Orleans". Cartographie mystèrieuse jusqu'à il y a peu, mais il s'en fiche désormais. Il a choisit, il a passé la croisée des chemins. En regardant sa terre natale s'éloignée par le hublot de l avion il se dit  "Merci Sonny Boy Williamson ".


----------



## macmarco (31 Mars 2005)

Merci beaucoup pour ton texte Christelle !     :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Avril 2005)

joli texte christelle 


82 ans... Il avait bien vécu. Il ne s'était jamais marié et maintenant, au crépuscule de sa vie, il le regrettait. A qui raconter tout ce qu'il avait appris, tout ce qu'il avait vécu ? Tous ces voyages, toutes ces aventures aux quatre coins du globe. Il avait toujours aimé voyager, et la fortune que son père lui avait léguée l'avait bien aidé, certes, mais même sans cela il serait parti. La liberté, il n'avait que ce mot-là en tête. La descente des *torrents* de Tanzanie était un souvenir, une escapade à *Chypre* avec une touriste anglaise en était un autre. Et sa traversée de l'Outback et les soirées autour d'un feu de camp au son mélancolique d'un *didjeridoo*... Que de bons souvenirs. La *cartographie* de sa vie était une toile d'araignée, un tissu de routes, de fleuves, de villes, de montagnes, d'océans. Tout cela allait se terminer, malheureusement. Même le plus grand chirurgien qu'il avait rencontré à Chicago ne pouvait rien pour lui. Alors, que faire maintenant ? Des souvenirs du Mexique lui revinrent à l'esprit. Quetzalcoatl, Montezuma, les vieilles pyramides. Légendes, réalité ? Quelle importance ! En terminant son *irish coffee*, il se surprit à rêver à une dernière "escapade".
Le médecin qui signa l'acte de décès, le lendemain, eut une phrase surprenante : "82 ans. Il a bien vécu"...


----------



## macmarco (3 Avril 2005)

Merci beaucoup PoorMonsteR !


----------



## aricosec (4 Avril 2005)

Voici le nouveau thème :La croisée des chemins
Torrent(s),Chypre,Irish coffee,Didjeridoo,Cartographie
..
j'ai des souvenirs,d'un immense tendresse
une fille de CHYPRE,et sa paire de fesses
elle avait sur le monde,d'etranges conceptions
elle pensait au quart monde,qui l'avait dans le fion
et quand elle degustait ,un IRISH COFFEE
c'est la qu'elle nous parlait,d'equitable marché
ou bien en explorant ,quelque CARTOGRAPHIE
c'est derriere un volant,qu'elle courrait l'australie
tout ces aborygenes,qui l'avait dans le dos
ecrasés de moderne,sous l'ere de l'auto
il souflait leurs appels dans un DIDJERIDOO
leur misere etait telle,qu'il ne disait plus mot
en revenant chez elle,triste de ses photos
dans un TORRENT de larme,elle buvait l'apero


----------



## macmarco (5 Avril 2005)

Merci beaucoup M'sieur Aricrocodile Dundee !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Avril 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> Voici le nouveau thème :La croisée des chemins
> Torrent(s),Chypre,Irish coffee,Didjeridoo,Cartographie
> ..
> j'ai des souvenirs,d'un immense tendresse
> ...



Quel poète: les bras m'en tombent !


----------



## aricosec (6 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Quel poète: les bras m'en tombent !


tu m'excusera de ne pas te dire merci,
tu pourrait perdre la tête aussi


----------



## lumai (6 Avril 2005)

Croiser son chemin une fois encore, autour d'un irish coffee.
Laisser le torrent de nos mots se méler à mes oreilles comme un ronflement de didjeridoo.
Revoir la cartographie de sa tache de naissance, juste pour vérifier qu'elle me rappelle toujours Chypre.


----------



## macmarco (6 Avril 2005)

Merci beaucoup lumai pour ton joli texte !    :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Croiser son chemin une fois encore, autour d'un irish coffee.
> Laisser le torrent de nos mots se méler à mes oreilles comme un ronflement de didjeridoo.
> Revoir la cartographie de sa tache de naissance, juste pour vérifier qu'elle me rappelle toujours Chypre.



Succinct mais bien fait


----------



## macelene (7 Avril 2005)

MAcmarco voudra bien excuser mon absence... :rose: j'avoue que j'ai la tête un peu vide de mots... 
en ce moment. La prochaine fois... 

Sinon Bravo à ToutE et  Tous ...    :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> MAcmarco voudra bien excuser mon absence... :rose: j'avoue que j'ai la tête un peu vide de mots...
> en ce moment. La prochaine fois...
> 
> Sinon Bravo à ToutE et  Tous ...    :love:



Tant que tes occupations ne sont pas "pré" 




Bravo à tous les "écriveurs" de ce tradada ...


----------



## lumai (7 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Succinct mais bien fait



C'est du vite fait ! :rose:


----------



## lumai (7 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois...



La prochaine fois alors !


----------



## macmarco (7 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> MAcmarco voudra bien excuser mon absence... :rose: j'avoue que j'ai la tête un peu vide de mots...
> en ce moment. La prochaine fois...
> 
> Sinon Bravo à ToutE et  Tous ...    :love:



T'as un mot, signé, de ta mere ? :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (7 Avril 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> ...Bravo à tous les "écriveurs" de ce tradada ...



Un p'tit texte en passant ?


----------



## aricosec (9 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit texte en passant ?


.
si tu veus que ça roule
propose leurs un coup de boule !
ou alors un peu de temps
mais seulement un moment


----------



## macmarco (9 Avril 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> si tu veus que ça roule
> propose leurs un coup de boule !
> ou alors un peu de temps
> mais seulement un moment



Bon ben on va accorder un délai alors ! 
Allez, jusqu'à  mercredi 13 vers 00:00 !


----------



## Cillian (11 Avril 2005)

... Mais je suis sur le bon doigt  



			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben on va accorder un délai alors !
> Allez, jusqu'à  mercredi 13 vers 00:00 !



Bonsoir, 

Merci macmarco, ça devrait me permettre de finir mon texte
qui ne se compose pour l'intant que d'une seule phrase et ne contient aucun des cinq mots proposés.  (mais je tiens le bon bout )


----------



## Cillian (13 Avril 2005)

*La croisée de chemins :* avec Torrent(s), irish coffee, didjeridoo, Chypres et cartographie.

La soirée était déjà bien entamée et l'alcool ingurgité depuis l'arrivée des invités produisait déjà ses effets. Les plaisanteries plus ou moins lourdes coulaient à flots elles aussi. Les invités finissaient leur dessert, pendant que la maîtresse de maison apportait son * irish coffee*, une de ses spécialités dont elle garde le secret. Elle fût accueilli avec un enthousiasme des plus chaleureux et le fou rire de son compagnon.

La suite des événements semblaient portant des plus prometteurs mais c'est dans un * torrent * de larmes provoqué par cette crise de rire qu'elle lui annonça son départ. Annonce qui n'eu que peut d'effet à ce moment là, c'était la fête pour la nuit, les amis, les souvenirs, les discutions interminables sur des sujets oubliés le lendemain matin (quoi que!). Bref, le genre de «communiqué officiel» qui n'a pas sa place dans ce type de soirée.

Par contre le lendemain mat... Heu! Mid... Heu! Le lendemain quoi! De ceux qui vous laissent la gueule de bois et qui vous transforment la chute et l'impact d'une plume au sol en un son grave et lourd sortant d'un * didjeridoo * résonnant en continu. Le lendemain donc notre bonhomme se retrouva seul comme un c** et plutôt deux fois qu'une lorsqu'il se rappela l'épisode de l'irish coffee. Elle l'avait dit, elle l'avait fait.

Désormais plus rien ne comptait et le monde pouvait bien s'écrouler sur le champ, mais il eu la sagesse de ne pas le faire tout de suite.

La vie repris son cours pépère avec d'autres rencontres, d'autres fêtes et d'autres lendemain de fêtes plus plaisants. Deux, trois années plus tard, le hasard les fit se rencontrer à nouveau sur l'île de * Chypre * près de Nicosie. Des retrouvailles des plus amicales, le temps écoulé ayant fait sont ½uvre, toute explication était devenu inutile.

Il lui laissa ses coordonnés sur son carnet de voyage. Elles inscrit les siennes sur la * cartographie * du jeune homme. Las des haines, il ne lui en voulait plus, bien au contraire. Si les sentiments d'affections particuliers étaient à exclure, leur lien passé fit place à une amitié sincère. Du genre de celle que l'on compte sur les doigts d'une seule main et qui dure encore aujourd'hui.

[_mode générique on_]
Toute ressemblance avec des personnes, des faits ou des lieux existant ou ayant existé serait fortuite. 
Aucun animal ne fut blessé durant l'élaboration de ce récit.  
[_mode générique off_]


----------



## macmarco (13 Avril 2005)

Merci beaucoup Cillian !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Avril 2005)

Beau texte, Cillian


----------



## aricosec (13 Avril 2005)

mis a part que ça sent le vecu, ,CILLIAN nous laisse sur notre faim,

en effet,

1 qu'avait il donc cet irish coffée,etait il empoisonné  
2_le heros eut il droit au "doigts de pieds en bouquet de violettes"
ou incapable d'assumer,il fut une deception pour la belle :hein: 
3_s'il n'y eut pas mort d'animal,qu'en est il des humains ? 
_
lourd suget a traiter en plusieurs episodes, 

.


----------



## lumai (13 Avril 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> *La croisée de chemins :* avec Torrent(s), irish coffee, didjeridoo, Chypres et cartographie.



Même sans chocolat, j'aime beaucoup !!! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Avril 2005)

Voilà, il est à la croisée des chemins, assis au milieu du carrefour de deux routes poussiéreuses. Il a vu le monde, parcouru les plaines, regardé les montagnes, observé les torrents se déverser dans des vallées parfois étouffantes de verdure. Il a toujours côtoyé l'inhumain de la matière. Sa cartographie personnelle est unique, comme celle de tous les voyageurs solitaires. Assis là, il rêve sur ses lèvres de la douceur d'un irish coffee. Il n'a pas regardé vivre les hommes, découvert dans chacun de leurs gestes et dans chacun de leurs mots ce qui fait qu'ils sont uniques. Il a seulement pris. Maintenant, il est assis là un fusil à la main. Ce sera vite fait. En fin de compte il aurait peut-être dû choisir un autre endroit car ici il est un peu à découvert. Après tout la décision est prise et ce lieu en vaut bien un autre. Au loin la poussière se lève. Est-ce si étrange qu'il repense à ces femmes qui ont porté sa vie ? Quelqu'un arrive. C'est maintenant ou jamais. Il vise, le coup de feu retentit. Un homme tombe mort frappé en plein coeur. Un jeune homme descend de la voiture et se penche pour le secourir, les chevaux piétinent. Affolé il appelle une autre personne puis il regarde le visage devenu livide et surpris il recule. "Il aurait été incapable de porter nos deux vies". Cette phrase résonne en lui. Les traits de l'homme sont ceux l'homme du médaillon. Le jour de ses dix ans, elle lui avait montré la photographie de son père.​


----------



## macmarco (13 Avril 2005)

Merci beaucoup Tibo !     :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, il est à la croisée des chemins, assis au milieu du carrefour de deux routes poussiéreuses. Il a vu le monde, parcouru les plaines, regardé les montagnes, observé les torrents se déverser dans des vallées parfois étouffantes de verdure. Il a toujours côtoyé l'inhumain de la matière. Sa cartographie personnelle est unique, comme celle de tous les voyageurs solitaires. Assis là, il rêve sur ses lèvres de la douceur d'un irish coffee. Il n'a pas regardé vivre les hommes, découvert dans chacun de leurs gestes et dans chacun de leurs mots ce qui fait qu'ils sont uniques. Il a seulement pris. Maintenant, il est assis là un fusil à la main. Ce sera vite fait. En fin de compte il aurait peut-être dû choisir un autre endroit car ici il est un peu à découvert. Après tout la décision est prise et ce lieu en vaut bien un autre. Au loin la poussière se lève. Est-ce si étrange qu'il repense à ces femmes qui ont porté sa vie ? Quelqu'un arrive. C'est maintenant ou jamais. Il vise, le coup de feu retentit. Un homme tombe mort frappé en plein coeur. Un jeune homme descend de la voiture et se penche pour le secourir, les chevaux piétinent. Affolé il appelle une autre personne puis il regarde le visage devenu livide et surpris il recule. "Il aurait été incapable de porter nos deux vies". Cette phrase résonne en lui. Les traits de l'homme sont ceux l'homme du médaillon. Le jour de ses dix ans, elle lui avait montré la photographie de son père.​



Rien à dire, c'est de la belle ouvrage.


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2005)

Allez, pour patienter je poste un texte et je m'en vais délibérer avec moi-même !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Allez, pour patienter je poste un texte et je m'en vais délibérer avec moi-même !



Joli texte  mais ne vote pas pour toi


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2005)

Voilà, il est temps !  

Ont participé :

Irish whistle
PoorMonsteR
aricosec
lumai
Cillian
TibomonG4

Merci beaucoup à toutes et tous pour vos très jolis textes qui nous ont émus et fait voyager !      :love:

Pas facile de choisir ! :rateau:

Mais comme il faut bien et même si lui ne vote pas pour moi (  ),
je désigne vainqueur *PoorMonsteR* ! 

Bravo et merci ! 

A toi la main !


----------



## Cillian (14 Avril 2005)

*    Félicitations PoorMonsteR    

 et encore BRAVO ! *​


			
				La Machine qui rechigne a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PoorMonsteR.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2005)

Félicitation PoorMonsteR et merci au juge d'avoir aussi pris la peine de faire un texte joliment illustré comme à son habitude


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Avril 2005)

Nommé deux fois de suite, c'est trop d'honneur ! :style:

Sérieusement, merci macmarco. 

Et merci à tous. re-

J'avais préparé ça la dernière fois (remisé à cause de soucis familiaux).

Alors voilà :

le paradis perdu
Adam (le premier bien sûr  )
building
robotiser (ou robotisé)
dolce vita
amertume

Remise des prix : Mercredi 20, vers 23 h

Avec un peu plus de participants ?

Poètesses et poètes, à vos plumes ! (ou crayons, stylos, marteaux et burins, etc.) 
voilà


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2005)

Chouette thème PoorMonster !    

Par contre, le 20, c'est peut-être un peu tôt...
Au moins jusqu'au 24 ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Chouette thème PoorMonster !
> 
> Par contre, le 20, c'est peut-être un peu tôt...
> Au moins jusqu'au 24 ?



1 fois
2 fois
3 fois
Adjugé à Monsieur macmarco 

Remise des prix : Dimanche 24, vers 11/12 h 

ok


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> 1 fois
> 2 fois
> 3 fois
> Adjugé à Monsieur macmarco
> ...



Merci M'sieur !


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2005)

Bon ben je participe à ce jeu pour la 1ere fois, je m'y mets là... on peut écrire une petite nouvelle ou un truc?


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je participe à ce jeu pour la 1ere fois, je m'y mets là... on peut écrire une petite nouvelle ou un truc?



Bien sûr, c'est même recommandé !  
Tu as juste à t'inspirer du thème et à placer les cinq mots ! 
Y a un certain nantais qui postait naguère ici, mais on ne le voit plus trop ces temps-ci !  
Sans doute occupé à poster des c... des choses plus intéressantes ailleurs !   
Donc, tu prends la place du nantais de service !  

Bienvenue et écris-nous un beau texte !


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2005)

Voilà mon petit texte: :rose:


Le noir absolu, rien, seulement une sensation d'étouffement.......
Respirer, il devait respirer.... 
Il s'efforça de dégager ses poumons....
L'air arrive enfin, avec lui la douleur, celle de la première fois, de la première goulée d'air.
Toujours le noir, il faut ouvrir les yeux.....
Une lumière intense, et là encore la douleur, un flou total.....
La douleur qui assaillait ses poumons s'estompa peu à peu, remplacée par une autre sensation, douce, fraîche...... 
"De l'eau" se dit il.
Le flou s'estompait peu à peu, il distinguait le sol devant lui, étrangement poli et uniforme. Dessus, des gouttes de pluie clapotaient.
Il ne sentait pas ses membres, il ne pouvait pas bouger.
L'audition revint. Le son doux de la pluie sur le sol, mais aussi une rumeur plus lointaine, confuse.
Au prix d'un effort qu'il jugea extraordinaire, il réussit à se retourner sur le dos. 
Il regarda son corps, nu, trempé. Il essaya de réveiller ses membres. 
Rien. Il sentit la panique s'envahir.
Il essaya encore longtemps, avant de s'évanouir et de s'abandonner à ses souvenirs.

" Tu m'as fait défaut, tu seras chassé......"
Chassé............ comment? Non...... 
" Tu gagneras ton pain à la sueur de ton front"
Pitié Seigneur, non.....
"Quant à toi...... Tu enfanteras dans la douleur " 
Eve... Pourquoi ?
un cri..... un cri de femme...
"Adam............Adam....... ADAM!"

Il se réveilla.
Il se rappelait....
Adam, il s'appelait Adam...

Il réessaya de bouger, il y arriva.
Doucement, il se releva.
Il tenait à peine debout.
Il s'appuya sur le mur avec sa main. Dur, froid et humide.
Il mit un pied en avant, puis l'autre, puis le premier, puis l'autre. 
Bon, dans ce monde aussi, on marchait comme ça.

Etrangement, et pour la première fois, sa nudité le gênait.
Avec AMERTUME, il entreprit de sortir de la ruelle sombre  dans laquelle il était tapi.
Une seule chose importait, retrouver Eve.

Il déboucha dans un passage dégagé, et là, le choc.
D'autres, plein d'autres, à perte de vue.
Bipèdes, comme lui, la même taille.
D'autres comme Eve.
Tous portaient des étoffes pour cacher leur nudité.
Au mileu de ce passage, des machines passaient en hurlant.

La panique le prix, il retourna dans la ruelle en courant.
Là, il se tapit derrière un paralléllépipède creux en matière relativement molle, ouvert au dessus. Il mit la main dedans, tira, et en sortit quelques unes de ces étoffes que portaient ses semblables.
Il examina l'une, longue, avec deux tubes.
"Pour les jambes, sûrement"
Il y avait une inscription à l'intérieur:
"DOLCE VITA pants"
La signification lui échappait. Tant pis.
Il en examina un autre. Sûrement pour son buste.
Après quelques temps, il réussi à enfiler ces objets.
Il se releva, tentant de maîtriser son appréhension, il repartit

Jusqu'au coucher du soleil, il erra dans les rues, évitant le regard des autres, même celui plein de désir de certaines femmes. Il dut parfois contenir à grand peine des érections démentes, tant certaines lui rappelaient Eve.
Il passa devant une enseigne:
"Jeux Vidéos".
À l'intérieur du bâtiment, de jeunes gens, maniant des ustensiles bizarres entre leurs doigts.
Devant eux, des fenêtres ( mais en était-ce vraiment?) leur renvoyaient des images étranges. L'un deux dit à un autre:
" Ca y est ! je suis ROBOTISÉ ! "
Robotisé? Quel mot étrange. 
Les sons qui envahissaient la salle lui agressaient les tympans, il sortit.

Il faisait froid. Il faisait noir.
Une inscription lumineuse luisait au dessus de lui.
Les étoiles luisaient entre ce que les habitants appelaient BUILDINGS
Le voyait il de là haut?

Soudain, il la vit, allongée sur le sol, au fond d'un passage.
Nue. Le corps maculé de semence et de sang.
Il s'agenouilla devant elle et la regarda.
Une telle beauté, immaculé, sereine.
..... "Pourquoi Seigneur, Pourquoi?"
Il sentit le désir l'envahir, ses vêtements le brûlaient...
....."Tu nous as abandonné".....
Il ôta ses vêtements, s'allongea sur sa défunte compagne, et, doucement, s'insinua en elle....
....." Quel Cauchemard."....
Le chagrin mêlé au plaisir l'envahissait, à tel point qu'il ne sentit presque pas la poigne qui l'attrapa par le cou et le projeta dans un véhicule....
Une inscription: Police.
Il sentit la mort.
...... "Un enfer".....


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2005)

Hé bé, pour un premier texte, tu fais fort !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Avril 2005)

Très très beau texte Pierrou  Merci beaucoup 

PS : Roberto, ne te fais pas prier


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2005)

Merki les gars :rose:


----------



## aricosec (15 Avril 2005)

e paradis perdu
mots=ADAM(le premier bien sûr ),BUILDING,ROBOTISER(ou robotisé),DOLCE VITA,AMERTUME
-------------
j'ai dans le coeur une AMERTUME
les années passent et rien ne change
les jours perdus que l'on assume
et tant de nouvelles etranges
-
au lieu de respirer la vie
nous n'avons que de l'air vicié
produit d'un systeme pourri
rempli d'objets MOTORISES
-
ce matin nous avons appris
qu'a force d'affonter ce ring
de tout les maux de cette vie
il a sauté de son BUIDING
-
d'autres font la DOLCE VITA
n'ayant plus aucuns devenir
las d'un quotidien sans eclat
ils ne croient plus en l'avenir
-
oui ce matin j'ai reflechi
c'est sur une ile que j'irai
si je revis une autre vie
c'est en ADAM que je vivrais
.
nu sur les plages de sable blond
dans une main,si tout va bien
le doux contact d'un sein rond
et dans une autre un verre de vin


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2005)

Magnifique


----------



## macmarco (15 Avril 2005)

Bravo M'sieur Rico !    
Toujours ton style inimitable !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Avril 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> e paradis perdu
> mots=ADAM(le premier bien sûr ),BUILDING,ROBOTISER(ou robotisé),DOLCE VITA,AMERTUME
> -------------
> j'ai dans le coeur une AMERTUME
> ...



"Sentimentalo-nostalgique" (si je peux me permettre) ?
Ça change un peu de tes textes précédents , mais c'est très bien écrit. :love:
Merci beaucoup. 

2 "écrivains" en course pour l'instant :
*- Pierrou
- aricosec*
A qui le tour ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Avril 2005)

Ben alors, il n'y a plus d'amateurs ?


----------



## aricosec (19 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors, il n'y a plus d'amateurs ?


.
que veus tu,plus tu allonge les délais plus ça traine
*"encore une virgule ! " *
*"allons a la ligne" *
*"point d'exclamation" *
*"point tout court":mouais: *
*"j'ai pas trouvé d'image pour renforcer mon texte*"(encore un coup du breton  
.
si suivant le dit on,plus c'est long ,plus c'est bon !
.
attendons  donc !


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors, il n'y a plus d'amateurs ?



T'en fais pas PooorMonsteR ! 
J'ai bien l'intention de participer malgré les insinuations de certaine(s) mauvaise(s) langue(s) !   

Et puis il reste jusqu'à dimanche ! 
D'autres peuvent encore participer !


----------



## macelene (22 Avril 2005)

* Adam* chuchote comme s'il avait des années de secrets à lui raconter.
-"Tu pars, je sais que tu pars..."
Il y a en lui quelque chose d'animal, d'indompté. 
Moi je veux déplacer un axe de ma vie, même infime, même temporaire pour m'ouvrir au Monde, immerger mon corps, pour de mémoire me replonger dans cette danse. 
Cette * Dolce Vita*.
-"Ne ferme pas les portes à clefs..."
Une toute petite fente s'ouvre et la lumière s'engouffre. Je pose un doigt sur ses lèvres et trouve intuitivement les gestes que j'ai mis des années à apprendre. 
Non, personne ne nous a *robotisé*. Nous pouvons être encore comme deux roues dentées emboîtées l'une dans l'autre, même si rien n'approche jamais la perfection. 
Il pose sa bouche sur mon front, égrène les boutons de mon pull, fait glisser ses mains vers ma taille, mon dos. Ses jambes tremblent contre les miennes.
Chuchotements... "Nous sommes amis, c'est tout."
Chuchotements..."Je n'ai pas d'amis."
J'hésite, nerveuse... Je me presse contre lui, l'embrasse à priver l'air de toutes ses particules d'oxygène. Je me sens totalement disloquée. Caresses malaisées, mais précises. Même à travers ses yeux serrés, je vois son regard intense. Ses mains si grandes, si douces, glissent encore le long de mon dos, me plaquent contre lui... 
Sensations tactiles... Ses doigts trouvent le chemin tant de fois parcouru, creux, hanches, peau si douce, si fragile...
Morsures... Battre des ailes vers la Vie en amont... Le mur nous bloque. Je me cambre et ferme les yeux. LA nuit devient lourde. Plongée... Plus rien ne bouge. J'arrache les étoiles dans ce noir pour les emporter avec moi.
-"Je pars... Tu sais que je pars..?"
Il sait que je pars pour toujours, mais sans *amertume*, nous nous souviendrons encore longtemps de toutes ces petites choses qui auraient dû s'effriter les unes après les autres.
Dans la poche d'une vieille veste kaki, j'ai retrouvé une boulette de papier froissée.
"Je suis perdu sans étoiles, reviens encore une fois. Et tout en haut du grand *building* je déposerai à tes pieds un écrin rempli de perles."​


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Avril 2005)

Ah ! Macelene toujours aussi bien inspirée.

Bon va falloir que je remonte le fil de ce thread pour lire vos oeuvres... Rien que pour le plaisir !    

Vu mes semaines j'ai de l'occupation pour quelques soirées.


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

OUAH LA CLASSE MACELENE, QUEL EROTISME SOFT  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * Adam* chuchote comme s'il avait des années de secrets à lui raconter.
> -"Tu pars, je sais que tu pars..."
> Il y a en lui quelque chose d'animal, d'indompté.
> Moi je veux déplacer un axe de ma vie, même infime, même temporaire pour m'ouvrir au Monde, immerger mon corps, pour de mémoire me replonger dans cette danse.
> ...



La brulûre de l'amour à fleur de peau. Très joli texte. Merci infiniment.  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Avril 2005)

3 candidats pour l'instant :
*- Pierrou
- aricosec
- macelene*
On attend toujours "C½ur de Breizh" 
Gilbertus et les autres, si l'aventure vous tente 

_Résultat dans environ 24 heures..._


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Avril 2005)

C'est quoi cette Dolce Vita ? Une réminiscence fantomatique d'un « mieux aimer » ? Le souvenir fragile d'une époque où nos amours humaines s'épanouissaient dans l'insouciance ? Lointaine période que de sombres desseins ont engloutis dans une peur de mort latente ? Qu'as-tu donc fait Adam ? Pourquoi par ta faiblesse as-tu sali la douceur de vivre de ce paradis à jamais perdu ? Pourquoi n'as-tu pas été créateur de vie ? Il reste l'amertume qui nous fait osciller entre procréation sublimée et quête insatiable du plaisir. Dans nos grands buildings, les corps entassés balancent dans une transe robotisée, babels ridicules de nos certitudes blessantes.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Avril 2005)

ça recommence comme hier au soir . Je ne peux pas accéder à la dernière page qui est apparemment la page 95. Je vois que Gilbertus a posté, mais quoi ?   
Désolé, pour l'instant je ne peux pas donner les résultats. 
Si je ne peux pas posté "clairement" avant 13 heures, je ne pourrais revenir que demain après-midi. J'ai un concours de pétanque à 14h30 
Wait and see...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Avril 2005)

lumai ayant eu la gentillesse de me poster le texte de Gilbertus, je m'en vais délibérer avec moi-même


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Avril 2005)

Je manque à tous mes devoirs : merci Gilbertus, très bien écrit


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Avril 2005)

Le sieur macmarco n'ayant pas daigné participé   , voici donc le résultat.
J'ai hésité entre 2 textes (je ne vous dirai pas quel est le deuxième   ), mais comme il a fait très fort pour une première fois, le gagnant est Pierrou.
Félicitations   

Je suis un petit peu déçu qu'il y ait eu si peu de participants  mais la qualité l'a emporté (et de loin) sur la quantité. 

Merci beaucoup à * aricosec, Gilbertus, macelene et Pierrou*


----------



## macmarco (24 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Le sieur macmarco n'ayant pas daigné participé   , voici donc le résultat.
> J'ai hésité entre 2 textes (je ne vous dirai pas quel est le deuxième   ), mais comme il a fait très fort pour une première fois, le gagnant est Pierrou.
> Félicitations
> 
> ...





Désolé PoorMonsterR, j'avais quelques idées, mais ça ne s'est pas mis en place assez vite ! 

Bravo Pierrou !  
Belle entrée !


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Le sieur macmarco n'ayant pas daigné participé   , voici donc le résultat.
> J'ai hésité entre 2 textes (je ne vous dirai pas quel est le deuxième   ), mais comme il a fait très fort pour une première fois, le gagnant est Pierrou.
> Félicitations
> 
> ...



Bravo Pierrou


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

Merci les aminches ! je suis ému :rose: 
C'EST MA TOURNÉE AU BAR !!!  :love:


----------



## macelene (24 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Merci les aminches ! je suis ému :rose:
> C'EST MA TOURNÉE AU BAR !!!  :love:




Alors just a coffee pour moi ...      Bravo bravo...


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

A quand la prochaine session?


----------



## macmarco (24 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> A quand la prochaine session?






Ca, c'est ton boulot ! 
Non mais ! 

A toi de donner le nouveau thème, de définir les cinq mots à utiliser et de donner les délais !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Avril 2005)

Désolée pour mon absence de participation PoorMonsteR et bravo à Pierrou   Allez au travail maître du côté obscur


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

okay, ben je vasi y réfléchir, je vous dis ça ce soir


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

Bon alors voilà, ma gueule de bois passe peu à peu... j'ai ressorti mon album Culte, Lateralus de Tool 
Voici donc 5 titres de chansons de cet album, traduits en français, à vous de les insérer dans votre création.
Bonne idée nan? 
Parabole, 
Disposition, 
Tiques et sangsues, 
Tempérament
Triade.

A vous de jouer les amis 


( PS: j'ai le droit de participer ou pas ?  )


----------



## lumai (24 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors voilà, ma gueule de bois passe peu à peu... j'ai ressorti mon album Culte, Lateralus de Tool
> Voici donc 5 titres de chansons de cet album, traduits en français, à vous de les insérer dans votre création.
> Bonne idée nan?
> Parabole,
> ...


 Il faut que tu donnes aussi un thème 
Et une date - délai
Et qu'au terme de ce délai tu dises qui prend le relais....

Alors bien sur tu peux participer... mais tu ne peux pas de choisir toi même !


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

Bon, un thème,
INTROSPECTION ( sortez les dicos si vous êtes nain cultes ) 
On va dire qu'on se donne jusqu'au 10 mai.
ça vous va?


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon, un thème,
> INTROSPECTION ( sortez les dicos si vous êtes nain cultes )
> On va dire qu'on se donne jusqu'au 10 mai.
> ça vous va?



Ouhlala ! 10 mai ça nous laisse du temps   

En même temps on s'y prendra à la dernière minute... Comme d'hab   :mouais:  N'est il pas vrai Macmarco      

Introspection. Je sens que ça va me plaire. ça va être sombre... Côté obscure quoi !!!


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Introspection. Je sens que ça va me plaire. ça va être sombre... Côté obscure quoi !!!


Join the dark side


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Join the dark side


PAR LA FORCE !!!! En grand ça fait toujours son effet... J'en ai encore les ailes X qui frémissent.


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

je savais qu'il aimait le X, ecris un texte au lieu de dire des conneries


----------



## lumai (25 Avril 2005)

Thème : Introspection
Avec Parabole, Disposition, Tiques/Sangsues, Tempérament et Triade

Tout ça à boucler pour le 10 mai !


----------



## aricosec (26 Avril 2005)

------------
ce fut un jour du mois de juin
que j'invitais tendre nicole
je lui pris tendrement la main
lui murmurant des fariboles
-
sur ma moto ,aux quatres vents
nous fonçions vers une foret
je sentais son TEMPERAMENT
dans mon dos,qui le rechauffait
-
j'avais pris mes DISPOSITIONS
dans les sacoches un peu de vin
je fredonnais une chanson
elle et moi nous sentions si bien
-
mollement sur une herbe tendre
couverte d'un soyeux duvet
comme un bijou,comme une offrande
c'est mon amour que je prouvais
-
sans grand discours,sans PARABOLE
c'est droit au but que j'allais
lui recitant quelques babioles
d'un seul coup d'rein la depucelais
-
apaisés par tout nos ébats
nous aperçument avec effroi
une sorciere au coin du bois
qui preparait je ne sais quoi
-
au fond d'une marmite suspect
TIQUES ET SANGSUES,et cancrelats
cuisait dans une odeur infecte 
et degageait quelque aura
-
c'est dans un eclat de tonnerre
suivit d'un nuage eclatant
que soudain sorti de la terre
l'essence d'un chevalier d'antan
-
ses habits étaient magnifiques
comme sorti d'une parade
ou d'un effet presque magique
un chevalier d'une TRIADE
-
dans un reflexe bien naturel
on s'aperçoit,c'est le pompon
quand vos visions battent de l'aile
on se dit, ça ne tourne pas rond
-
j'avais allumer un pétard
aprés la baise ça se fait
je sais bien sur, c'est un peu tard
l'effet est un peu trop surfait _(remarquez cette phrase digne de bossuet )
-
mais je me passe d'introspection
de psy ou d'autre charlatan
meme si j'ne tourne pas rond
moi je me marre tout le temps
----------------------------------------------------------------------
_*babylone,babylone,tu deconne*_
_*bientot t'ecras'ras plus personne*_
_*......................*_
_*les med'cins disent quil et fêlé*_
_*c'est vrai qu'il s'fend la poire*_
_*_______________________merveileux bill deraime*_


----------



## Pierrou (26 Avril 2005)

Alors là bravo !


----------



## Babouel (27 Avril 2005)

Alors là, si c'est pas de la polésie, ça...?

Je n'aurais que deux mots* BRA VO


*


----------



## Pierrou (27 Avril 2005)

c'est du jacques villeret cette blague nan? :rateau:


----------



## Gilbertus (8 Mai 2005)

Ah ! tu crois peut-être pouvoir t'échapper !?! Tu espères te cacher dans un de ces recoins sombres que tu affectionnes, ou bien t'accrocher à la peau d'une autre quelconque victime ; Futile stratégie de tiques et sangsues. Mais je te connais ; Je connais ton tempérament faux et fuyant. Je te connais pour t'avoir côtoyé. N'avons-nous pas fait une triade, toi moi et ma jeunesse, dirigeant trop longtemps ma vie. Je t'ai invité, ouvert mon intimité... Et tu en as abusé. Mais toutes ses dispositions, je ne les ai plus à ton égard. Tes histoires, tes paraboles et tes démonstrations n'y changeront rien. Car je te tiens, sale petite idée noire. Je vais t'extirper à jamais de mon cerveau.


----------



## lumai (9 Mai 2005)

Si je me souviens bien, Pierrou nous avait donné jusqu'à demain pour faire quelque chose de son thème... 

Pour ma part ça va faire un peu juste. 

Des participants encore ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mai 2005)

Un peu juste comme délai pour moi également  Désolée


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Si je me souviens bien, Pierrou nous avait donné jusqu'à demain pour faire quelque chose de son thème...
> 
> Pour ma part ça va faire un peu juste.
> 
> Des participants encore ???



 il est vrai que ces derniers temps je suis très occupée...     je dois donc des excuses à pierrou pour cette non participation...  
Une prochaine fois


----------



## aricosec (10 Mai 2005)

vraiment tu n'a pas de chance PIERROU,ta cession tombe au debut mai 
1 mai = la fete des bras cassés (la plus belle)
5 mai= espoir d'un ailleurs
8 mai= ah ça ira,ça ira
trois jours de bulle,tes espéré(e)s auteurs ont profités de cette aubaine pour
aller au bois, regarder les feuilles a l'envers,chercher l'inspiration 
la fete a neuneu :love: 
.


----------



## Pierrou (10 Mai 2005)

Je peux vous accorder un délai supplémentaire.....










...... mais va falloir passer sous le bureau :rateau:


----------



## Gilbertus (10 Mai 2005)

Ah ben je vois qui y'a pas grand monde sur ce coup là... Des excuses, des excuxes, toujours des excuses... C'est un peu facile !!!!

Quand il s'agit de batifoler sur des mots légers, faire danser des syllabes chantantes sur des thèmes frivoles... Y'A DU MONDE !!!!
...
Bon d'accord j'arrête ma fausse colère     

Il faut bien que nos écritures restent des plaisirs et non des contraintes  ...

Quoique le plasir n'est-il pas aussi la rencontre de nos désirs et de nos efforts ? Il est parfois l'offrande ciselée à nos passions partagées.

Bon courage à ceux pour qui le temps manque... Bonne sieste aux autres


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2005)

Parabole ? Mais laquelle ? Celle télévisuelle perchée sur ton toi brûlant ou celle littéraire que tu lis en faisant la moue telle une sangsue collée sur une vitre ? Ton sang su bien, il y a peu, ce qu'il advient d'une telle circonvolution. Ta disposition d'esprit n'est pas à la morale parabolique et ton tempérament n'est pas à l'escale littéraire ou visuelle ? Alors reste sur le ton toi. Et bien entre l'escale littéraire ou télévisuelle, linéaire ou circulaire, noire ou blanche, il y a une triade de mots qui se répondent. La parabole est circulaire parce qu'elle est littéraire mais ça n'a rien à voir avec un toi quel qu'il soit portégeant des intempéries. Tu tournes en rond ? Tu es en pleine introspection ? Choisis ton angle de prise de mots. Ce que tu hais rejoins ce que tu aimes ? Ce que tu omis façonne ce que tu caresses ? L'introspection est un cercle. Plus tu tournes et plus les mots s'en mêlent. Plus ils s'emmêlent et plus tu es toi. Telle est le parabole sur ton toi.​


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ...... mais va falloir passer sous le bureau :rateau:



en 3 ans de baby-foot - pardon de lycée - je ne suis jamais passé sous le baby , je ne vais pas commencer maintenant avec le bureau


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mai 2005)

Chevillée à mon esprit, me dépossédant de mon envie vitale comme des sangsues le sang, la triade noire altère mon tempérament et ma disposition face à cette parabole de vie


----------



## Pierrou (10 Mai 2005)

pas mal du tout les deux derniers 
bon, je vous laisse jusqu'à samedi soir


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2005)

gloup ! gloup ! gloup !
.
ce thread  coule ,sauvons le des catacombes


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Mai 2005)

bien ... effectivement .. faisons en sorte que la beauté et l'amusement ne disparaissent pas .. alors quel est le résultat sur ce theme .. et surtout quel est le futur theme??


----------



## lumai (17 Mai 2005)

Il semblerait que samedi soir soit passé... 

Pierrou, tu parlais de quel samedi au juste ???


----------



## loustic (17 Mai 2005)

Parmi les nombreuses triades
Qui ne m'inspirent point une aubade

Jupiter Junon et Minerve
Les dieux contre qui je m'énerve

Pour les humains sont des sangsues
Et méritent des coups de massue

Leurs idées mises en parabole
Seront toujours des fariboles

C'est bien dans leur tempérament
De nous imposer méchamment

L'européenne constitution
Dans une mauvaise disposition

Voter dur ou bien voter mou
Bien viser et voter dans le trou


----------



## aricosec (18 Mai 2005)

faut dire que c'etait bien d'attendre,LOUSTIC et OUPSY qui nous rejoignent

plus une liaison caché de LEMMY et OUPSY 
*"qui peut donc etre la fille ou le fils caché de ces deux là ?" *
*.*
vous pouvez ecrire ici vos hypothéses sur cette question  
.
en attendant le verdict de  PIERROU :sleep:


----------



## macmarco (18 Mai 2005)

Puisque la session n'est pas encore fermée...


----------



## aricosec (18 Mai 2005)

hé ! hé ! MACMARCO !
pour me ressourcer,recupérer la forme,prendre l'air,revivre enfin.
je vais a coté de st malo en vacances en juin,envoie moi le plan du site ou
l'on trouve ces vers de vase,desseché au bout de la gaule,ça fait un malheur
pour la pêche. 
*ne pas confondre avec* ,"pour pêcher une gaule desséché fait un malheur" :rose: 
.
kénavo !


----------



## loustic (18 Mai 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> faut dire que c'etait bien d'attendre,LOUSTIC et OUPSY qui nous rejoignent
> 
> plus une liaison caché de LEMMY et OUPSY
> *"qui peut donc etre la fille ou le fils caché de ces deux là ?" *
> ...


C'est pas moi, c'est ma soeur !


----------



## aricosec (18 Mai 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas moi, c'est ma soeur !


.
ah ben oui c'est bien sur !
"*celle qui a casser la machine a vapeur* " 
.
 
.
?????
??????
BON ,d'accord je sort


----------



## loustic (18 Mai 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ah ben oui c'est bien sur !
> "*celle qui a cassé la machine à vapeur* "
> .


Oui, mais ce n'est pas elle qui a cassé le fil de ce fil.

Introspectionnons-nous donc, plongeons dans les profondeurs de notre être profond sans fond, sans culotte et sans argent.

Ohé !

Quelqu'un pour recoudre le fil ?

Une souris sans fil ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Mai 2005)

C'est quand la *parabole* tomba du balcon sur sa voiture et rebondit sur la tête d'un cycliste qui s'en fut finir sa course dans la vitrine d'un magasin de porcelaine qu'il commença vraiment à se poser des questions. Aurait-il la poisse à ce point-là ? Depuis qu'il avait perdu son ticket de loto gagnant, ça n'arrêtait pas. Son chien, adorable d'ordinaire, l'avait mordu violemment en lui refilant la rage qu'il avait contractée avec des *tiques* du chien du concierge. Ledit concierge s'était d'ailleurs, dès le lendemain, fait larder de 63 coups de sabre par un membres de la *triade* du 13e arrondissement, celui-ci ayant découvert que sa femme le trompait avec ce concierge. Ça avait ensuite continué avec sa maîtresse, d'un *tempérament* de feu, qui lui avait annoncé qu'elle était enceinte de triplés. Sa femme étant encore à l'asile, suite au meurtre de son père pour des gestes soi-disant incestueux, il pouvait se permettre de continuer à voir sa maîtresse. Mais là, des triplés ! Heureusement, à la naissance des trois, le gynéco consentit à reconnaître ses enfants. Son ticket de loto lui avait vraiment porté la poisse. Pourtant il n'en avait volé que 50 dans le café-tabac en flammes, après la chute de sa cigarette. Et il y en avait 1 seul de bon, vraiment gagnant ! Il sortit de chez lui pour tenter de récupérer sa parabole mais, trop énervé, le sang lui monta à la tête et il tomba dans l'escalier. Arrivé en bas un peu trop vite à son goût, il tenta vainement de nager jusqu'au trottoir. La chambre capitonnée qui fut mise à sa *disposition* à l'asile était située juste à côté de celle de sa femme. Il n'eut jamais l'occasion de la revoir...


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand la *parabole* tomba du balcon sur sa voiture et rebondit sur la tête d'un cycliste qui s'en fut finir sa course dans la vitrine d'un magasin de porcelaine qu'il commença vraiment à se poser des questions. Aurait-il la poisse à ce point-là ? Depuis qu'il avait perdu son ticket de loto gagnant, ça n'arrêtait pas. Son chien, adorable d'ordinaire, l'avait mordu violemment en lui refilant la rage qu'il avait contractée avec des *tiques* du chien du concierge. Ledit concierge s'était d'ailleurs, dès le lendemain, fait larder de 63 coups de sabre par un membres de la *triade* du 13e arrondissement, celui-ci ayant découvert que sa femme le trompait avec ce concierge. Ça avait ensuite continué avec sa maîtresse, d'un *tempérament* de feu, qui lui avait annoncé qu'elle était enceinte de triplés. Sa femme étant encore à l'asile, suite au meurtre de son père pour des gestes soi-disant incestueux, il pouvait se permettre de continuer à voir sa maîtresse. Mais là, des triplés ! Heureusement, à la naissance des trois, le gynéco consentit à reconnaître ses enfants. Son ticket de loto lui avait vraiment porté la poisse. Pourtant il n'en avait volé que 50 dans le café-tabac en flammes, après la chute de sa cigarette. Et il y en avait 1 seul de bon, vraiment gagnant ! Il sortit de chez lui pour tenter de récupérer sa parabole mais, trop énervé, le sang lui monta à la tête et il tomba dans l'escalier. Arrivé en bas un peu trop vite à son goût, il tenta vainement de nager jusqu'au trottoir. La chambre capitonnée qui fut mise à sa *disposition* à l'asile était située juste à côté de celle de sa femme. Il n'eut jamais l'occasion de la revoir...


Ah !
Merde !
Bordel !
Quelle histoire !


 :affraid: 

Heureusement, ça se termine bien !


----------



## macmarco (19 Mai 2005)

Pierrou ?


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2005)

Ah ! Rico ! Sec ???


----------



## aricosec (20 Mai 2005)

c'est LOUSTIC qui m'a cassé,
j'avais mal ecrit cassé
c'est sur il me l'fait payer
c'est pour moi qu'il a voté
poormonster a du talent
ya pierrou qui est absent
macmarco peche le hareng
moi aussi dans pas longtemps
c'est un fil qui va chuter
tout le monde nous laisse tomber
pierrou faudrait t'enerver
sans ça tu t'fra engueuler
ça fait des jours qu'ont attend
de la salade plein les dents
tu roupille depuis longtemps
passe le dessert,il est temps
a marco tu file les boules
et loustic ameute les foules
l'arico est tout maboule
vraiment il faudrait qu'ça roule
sinon j'ouvre un tgv
ça va permettre de flooder
en tout cas de patienter
sinon j'irais me coucher


----------



## Cillian (20 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous 

je l'admets, je suis pas en avance, 
n'etant pas seul à brillé par mon absence
laissez moi de demain la matinée
pour finir mon texte et le poster.


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2005)

Et ça continue !

Encore un tour

Arico dans les nues

Voit que c'est un four

Un fil saugrenu

Un vain discours

Et se retrouvera tout nu

Pour toujours


----------



## Pierrou (20 Mai 2005)

Oh je suis vraiment désolé les amis, j'ai pas du tout eu le temps de poster sur macgé ces temps ci, ça allait pas fort, mais bon, je suis à vous là  :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (20 Mai 2005)

Bon le président du jury a délibéré ( ouais comme à Cannes )
Et le gagnant est PoorMonster ( pour l'humour ), suivi de près par Macmaro ( pour l'utilisation d'un graphisme réussi )

Bravo les gars   :love:


----------



## macmarco (20 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon le président du jury a délibéré ( ouais comme à Cannes )
> Et le gagnant est PoorMonster ( pour l'humour ), suivi de près par Macmaro ( pour l'utilisation d'un graphisme réussi )
> 
> Bravo les gars   :love:




Bravo PoorMonsteR !   


Mais, heu, Pierrou, tant qu'on y était, tu aurais pu attendre jusqu'à demain !... 



			
				Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> je l'admets, je suis pas en avance,
> n'etant pas seul à brillé par mon absence
> laissez moi de demain la matinée
> pour finir mon texte et le poster.


----------



## aricosec (20 Mai 2005)

-
cillian s'est cassé les dents
faut dire que ça fait longtemps
qu'il peaufine son enfant
un beau texte plein de talent
c'est en fait a poormonster
que va le gain de l'affaire
a pierrou ça a du plaire
et c'est fini la galére
.
hip ! hip !  hip  !  *poormonster  *


----------



## loustic (21 Mai 2005)

Bonjour les AvecLaTête endormis

Bravo PoorMonsteR

Un petit coup de fouet à ce fil

ferait du bien aux ramollis de la tête


----------



## Cillian (21 Mai 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bravo PoorMonsteR !
> 
> 
> Mais, heu, Pierrou, tant qu'on y était, tu aurais pu attendre jusqu'à demain !...



C'est pas grave ...



			
				Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon le président du jury a délibéré ( ouais comme à Cannes )
> Et le gagnant est PoorMonster ( pour l'humour ), suivi de près par Macmaro ( pour l'utilisation d'un graphisme réussi )
> 
> Bravo les gars   :love:



... Je vais poster Hors Concours (ouais comme à Cannes)
le temps de corriger les fotes deu f'rape.


 Félicitations PoorMonster   ​


----------



## Cillian (21 Mai 2005)

_«Cauchemars, fantômes et squelettes,
Laissez flotter vos idées noires.
Près de la mare aux oubliettes,
Tenue du suaire obligatoire»_*

"Vous reprendrez bien un peu de champagne ?"
Emporté par cet air à *tempéraments* inégaux
devant moi se miroite son image, sa compagne.
au travers d'une flûte se reflète et se flatte son égaux

Bouffé par les remords,
à sens unique, *tiques et sangsues*
se régalent à mon insu
et achèvent son sort

Latent, inerte, il attend d'être
dans de meilleurs *dispositions*
afin de tous et toutes nous envoyer paître
dans un concert de juron.

Esprit tordu ou idée folle,
sans être moral ou religieux, je vous l?assure,
sans paraître voilée ou obscure
ne consent qu'à me parler par *parabole*.

Matière grise grisée par les bulles
Enivré par leur danse emporté dans la parade
formant un singulière *triade*
invités, esprits et bouteilles ondulent

si l'image d'un beau visage flatte pour un rien,
faut pas si fier, l'esprit raisonne avec hargne.
Je reprendrai bien un peut de champagne,
à votre santé Monsieur Higelin !...


... Et à une santé qui nous est chère : *la notre*  



*extrait de "champagne" de Jacques Higelin, 
Album *"Champagne pour tout le monde"*.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Mai 2005)

Hé be, cré nom dé diou, v'la t'y pas qu'j'ai encore gagné !   
J'm'y attendais vraiment point !  :rose: 
J'ai posté un texte in extremis sur un coup de tête (sur la tête, même  :rateau: )

Merci Pierrou  

Et bravo à tous pour vos textes qui me font du bien au moral :love: :love:  

Je cherche un thème et je vous dis ça bientôt.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Mai 2005)

Voilà, c'est parti !  

Nouveau thème : 

Le désamour

*exutoire
illusion
Pandore
tentation
souvenirs*

Résultats : Dimanche 5 juin dans la journée


----------



## Pierrou (22 Mai 2005)

Hébé mon salaud, je m'y mets de ce pas ....


----------



## aricosec (25 Mai 2005)

*dernier devoir avant transformation,tout doit disparaitre,je parle de mes bobos,*
*une cure de bretagne au mois de juin,MIAM ,MIAM ;que c'est bon* ! 
aussi j'interdis a tous de voter pour moi,je sais...c'est pas sympa  
-
devoir=Le désamour_
MOTS IMPOSés= exutoire,illusion,Pandore,tentation,souvenirs
-
tout est fini pour nous, nous ne nous aimons plus
le temps du désamour est hélas apparu
de par nos ILLUSIONS,nous avions espéré
vivre tout une vie , dans les bras de l'aimée
.
au cours de tant d'années,il nous faut accepter
de n'être plus ensemble que des coeurs blessés
et comme un EXUTOIRE,c'est ainsi que soudain
nous nous apercevons,qu'il faut faire une fin
-
la boite de PANDORE,d'ou nous avions sorti
les serments de bonheur,durant toute une vie
c'était pour toi et moi,des promesses réelles
moi on me disait beau,et tu étais si belle
-
pourtant le dèsamour, issu de TENTATIONS
des heures infideles,que tout deux nous avions
fera qu'il nous faudra,un jour nous séparer
essayons de garder,notre sérénité
-
et plus que des jurons,au mal aimé donnés
ou de vaines colères ,qu'on ne peut apaiser
essayons de garder,au moins quelques sourires
et de laisser fleurire,nos meilleurs SOUVENIRS


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Mai 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *dernier devoir avant transformation,tout doit disparaitre,je parle de mes bobos,*
> *une cure de bretagne au mois de juin,MIAM ,MIAM ;que c'est bon* !
> aussi j'interdis a tous de voter pour moi,je sais...c'est pas sympa
> -
> ...



Waooou ! Superbe texte ! :love: :love: :love: 

Merci infiniment


----------



## macelene (25 Mai 2005)

Bravo Arico...      toujours à l'heure...      Bonnes vacances si je comprends bien ...   



Et c'est reparti pour un tour...        à nos plumes...  à nos claviers ...


----------



## loustic (25 Mai 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *dernier devoir avant transformation,tout doit disparaitre,je parle de mes bobos,*
> *une cure de bretagne au mois de juin,MIAM ,MIAM ;que c'est bon* !



Aricosec tu réussiras la réhumidification, on te le souhaite.

Attention au Chouchen ! La seule boisson que le marin breton ne peut boire le dos tourné vers la mer.

Kenavo


----------



## Pierrou (27 Mai 2005)

Bon voilà le Mien.....  



Lourdé qu'elle ma, la salope ! 
Jeté, viré, balancé, apelle ça comme tu voudras, ami lecteur.... 
Enfin bref, je te laisse imaginer la scène, ou plutôt non, j'm'en vais te la décrire de façon grandiose, façon David ( qui en ripolinant la croûte du sacre de Bonaparte s'écriait: Putain dorénavant je ferais raquer mes pigeons au metre carré" mais foin de transgressions vaseuses, revenons en à l'essentiel veux tu ? ) 
Donc je te décris la scène: Mézigue, planté comme un con au milieu de la rue, mon 
bigorneau Nokia encore à la main que je lorgne fisquement ( comme on dit en bon français de cour maternelle ). Autour de moi, une armée de blaireaux de retour du trimard, attaché case ( et auréoles ) sous le bras, un soleil de fin de journée de mai, chaud, une atmosphère moite comme les aisselles du cadre suce-nommé. Un groupe de lycéens boutonneux attablés à la terasse d'une gargotte où que le mec ( un turc à moustache, voyez vous ça ) te chiade un Kebab dégoulinant de sauce avant que la minette qui chante en arabe au haut parleur de son restau aie eu le temps de dégoiser un couplet... euh j'en suis où là, parce que avec tout ça je m'y retrouves plus, ah ouais !  Les teenagers comme on dit, me regardent d'un air amusé, faut dire que j'ai vraiment l'air d'un con, planté là ....

Crois moi, crois moi pas, v'là que la tentation de forer des trous au P-38 ( ouais , le même que celui de James Bond, j'ai la classe moi ) dans la fiole de la mousmé qui vient de me plaqué me prend aux tripes ( et encore chuis poli ).

J'me retrouve donc en train de décaniller entre la populace vendredisoirienne. Je bouscule une brave vieille bique endimanchée Damart, qui me braît une série d'injures que tu t'imaginerais jamais que ta grand vioque elle pourrait connaître ce genre de trucs, même dans tes illusions les plus dingues. 
Bon bref je décale, je cours,  je vole, je bondis, je sprinte, tel le loufiat houspillé par les plus sinoques des juilletiste un samedi après midi à la terasse d'un café de la Tranche sur Mer ( en Vendée, chez l' zig Philippe, plus loin que la Roche sur Yon mon colon ).
J'arrive sur ces entrefaites au parkingue ou j'avais garé ma chignole, je te débonde la lourde façon toréador et je m'entonne dans la guérite avant même que t'aie pu finir de papilloter des mirettes.
Je calte sur les chapeaux de roues comme on dit, et me v'la parti à 90 dans les faubourgs parisiens, direction ze Bourgeoise's Loft ( elle apelle son turne un Loft, elle trouve ça branché, la vulve ! Pourtant question Plastique, c'est pas Loana si tu vois ce que je nain sinue. Ce serait  plutôt le genre sécot, tiens, aussi sec que des cahouètes sans le Jaune qui va avec, pour caser encore une comparaison hautement intellectuelle dans ce tapuscrit ( ben ouais, je l'ai pas fait à la main ) du plus grand ridicule ).

Pendant que je me fraie un chemin entre les autres tires, je me mets à fumer sévère de l'encéphale, je me repasse les souvenirs des moments passés avec elle,  toutes les fois ou que je lui ai fait la bête à deux dos d'une façon qu'on lui avait jamais faite avant, quelle un gras titube, euh ingratitude je veux dire ! 
Enfin bref, avec tout ça, je resasse, je resasse, ça va pas. Je mets un palet dans le bouzin à musique, ça va me détendre, la ritournelle, c'est mon exutoire à moi .

Merde, j'aurais du me douter qu'en roulant à 90 en centre ville j'aurais des problèmes, la Maison Poulaga me colle au Derche sévère.
Le Pandore me fait signe de caler mon landau sur le coté.... je sens que je vais  allonger une poire dans fiole à Cézigue, ça va me détendre .....


----------



## Pierrou (27 Mai 2005)

Zut j'ai oublié de mettre en gras les mots à caser, enfin, vous pouvez vérifier,il y sont tous !


----------



## lumai (28 Mai 2005)

Je frotte, je brique, je gratte, j'astique... C'est un _exutoire_, je sais. Et là, c'est la baignoire qui y passe.
Les pieds nus dans la mousse à l'odeur de Javel, les doigts fripés par l'humidité, je récure.

Croire pouvoir ne pas penser à lui en focalisant mon énergie sur le calcaire parti depuis longtemps est évidemment une _illusion_.
Cette orgie ménagère permet tout au plus d'éviter d'ouvrir la boîte de _Pandore_, un petit couvercle qui retient les _souvenirs_ de déferler.
Une inondation d'eau javellisée pour éviter celle d'eau salée.

La baignoire n'a plus besoin de moi. Si je continue, c'est l'émail qui va prendre.
La _tentation_ me pousse maintenant vers le lavabo.
M'arrêter ne serait pas prudent, si je veux éviter le déferlement.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà le Mien.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouaaaaaaaarf ! 
J'ai bien rigolé ! On dirait du San-A dans ses bons jours ! :love:
Merci Pierrou


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je frotte, je brique, je gratte, j'astique... C'est un _exutoire_, je sais. Et là, c'est la baignoire qui y passe.
> Les pieds nus dans la mousse à l'odeur de Javel, les doigts fripés par l'humidité, je récure.
> 
> Croire pouvoir ne pas penser à lui en focalisant mon énergie sur le calcaire parti depuis longtemps est évidemment une _illusion_.
> ...



Un très beau texte à lire entre les lignes. Dans le même genre : l'eau salée nettoie les plaies 

Merci lumai :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Mai 2005)

3 candidats pour le moment :
*aricosec
Pierrou
lumai*
Qui veut tenter sa chance ?
Qui veut gagner... 

des applaudissements !


----------



## Pierrou (28 Mai 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ouaaaaaaaarf !
> J'ai bien rigolé ! On dirait du San-A dans ses bons jours ! :love:
> Merci Pierrou


Ben en fait je venais de finir de m'en faire un, un San A...
D'ailleurs, quelqu'un connait il un dictionnaire ou on peut trouver le traduction en argot de certains mots français ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, quelqu'un connait il un dictionnaire ou on peut trouver le traduction en argot de certains mots français ?



Pourquoi : t'entraves que dalle à ce que je jargouine ?  :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (28 Mai 2005)

Ben là si, ça va, mes portugaises sont en état de marche, mais j'aimerais bien dégoter un jargon encore plus fleuri  
Va falloir faire appel au philosophe Bérurier


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, quelqu'un connait il un dictionnaire ou on peut trouver le traduction en argot de certains mots français ?



J'ai le vice-versa mais j'ai pas le versa-vice


----------



## loustic (28 Mai 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le vice-versa mais j'ai pas le versa-vice


Et pour Pierrou, sur le même site :

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/mondouis/argot.htm

Dans gooooooggggle chercher dictionnaire argot  dans les pages françaises.

Bonne nuit à tous les ravagés de la tête.


----------



## Pierrou (28 Mai 2005)

Merci à toi, Loustic !  :love:


----------



## macelene (30 Mai 2005)

Comme il est loin ce rendez-vous qui nous a réuni pour une fois, on dirait une violette déjà fanée dans le livre des * souvenirs * du PAssé...
Les "chasseurs d'Afrique" sont là dans ce ciel si bleu. Dans les fissures du ciment des mauvaises herbes ont poussé.
À cette heure, tout le soleil de l'univers s'accumule dans une pièce exigu.
Même l'Amour passe par la solitude... Surtout ne pas passer son temps à écouter ces tangos qui font chialer, plus de * tentations*.
Sais-tu ce que c'est que de vivre avec des * illusions * ? C'est un roman feuilleton rempli de nausées et de vomissements. L'origine de nos malheurs, c'est l'obsession de nous conformer à des rêves....
Ce c½ur gonflé de tant d'amour captif, de tant de passion contenue, va-t-il trouver un *exutoire* , loin des couches vivantes de cafards et des mesquineries? Elle survit par inertie. Elle capte dans les regards la PAssion... L'absence est mauvaise conseillère...
De sa boîte de *PAndore*, elle a extirpé du fond, de cette fange, des vérités enfouies. 
Wake up, yesterday, orto dia, run to the sun... Juste un c½ur brûlant qui bât doucement...
Chacun dans ce bas monde raconte des histoires de * Désamour* à sa manière et le fait voir à sa façon dans le c½ur de chacun...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Comme il est loin ce rendez-vous qui nous a réuni pour une fois, on dirait une violette déjà fanée dans le livre des * souvenirs * du PAssé...
> Les "chasseurs d'Afrique" sont là dans ce ciel si bleu. Dans les fissures du ciment des mauvaises herbes ont poussé.
> À cette heure, tout le soleil de l'univers s'accumule dans une pièce exigu.
> Même l'Amour passe par la solitude... Surtout ne pas passer son temps à écouter ces tangos qui font chialer, plus de * tentations*.
> ...



Le désamour "inspire" (malheureusement) beaucoup de personnes  et certains fantomes ressurgissent du passé.

Très beau texte macelene, merci beaucoup.


----------



## lumai (30 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Comme il est loin ce rendez-vous qui nous a réuni pour une fois, on dirait une violette déjà fanée dans le livre des * souvenirs * du PAssé...
> [...]



Merci Elene !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Mai 2005)

La vie est une tartine de m***e, et tous les jours on en croque un morceau.
Ce n'est pas très "poétique" mais pourtant réaliste

On s'était dit pourtant "ce sera pour toujours"
On arrive maintenant au temps du désamour.
On croyait pouvoir vivre sans s'occuper des autres
Tous ces béni-oui-oui et tous ces bons apôtres
Qui d'un mot ou d'un geste arrivent à tout gacher,
Ceux qui croient tout savoir et qui veulent vous "aider"
Qui d'un mot consternant ou d'un sourire affable
Se donnent l'impression d'être pour vous aimables.
De tous ces *souvenirs* que l'on a engrangés
Ne reste que l'*illusion* de s'être un jour aimés.
Vingt ans de vie commune pour en arriver là,
La boîte de *Pandore* s'est ouverte et voilà :
N'en ressortent aujourd'hui que de tristes complaintes,
Des *tentations* cachées qui marquent de leur empreinte
La vie qu'on n'a pas eue, que l'on aurait voulue (?).
On cherche un *exutoire*, on en veut toujours plus,
On se demande encore à qui revient la faute ?
Peut-être que la barre était placée trop haute ?
On se cherche des excuses qui ne sont qu'artifices
Qui nous donnent le bon rôle et pour qu'enfin l'on puisse
Se voir dans une glace comme quelqu'un de bien
Alors qu'en fin de compte on sait qu'on n'est plus rien.
On va donc se quitter alors qu'on s'aime encore,
L'ennui dans notre couple a été le plus fort
Et la monotonie qui, donc, s'est installée
A brisé à jamais l'espoir d'une veillée
Au coin d'un feu de bois à revivre ce temps
Où l'on était heureux, il y a très longtemps...


----------



## Pierrou (30 Mai 2005)

Pourquoi hors concours? 
Ce texte est Magnifique PoorMonster !! :love: 

Macelene, IDEM   :love:


----------



## lumai (30 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi hors concours?



Parce que c'est lui qui décide qui reprend le relais !   




> Ce texte est Magnifique PoorMonster !! :love:



Tout pareil !


----------



## Pierrou (30 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Parce que c'est lui qui décide qui reprend le relais !


Oh, j'avais zoublié :rose:


----------



## aricosec (31 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi hors concours?
> Ce texte est Magnifique PoorMonster !! :love:
> 
> Macelene, IDEM   :love:


.
ça c'est ben vrai alors !  
.
"tout le monde a bon,reposez vos petits plaquettes"
.
par contre,POORSMONSTER aurait pu trouver une rime plus riche *là *!
si il avait demandé a PIERROU ou moi  
.
*"Ceux qui croient tout savoir et **qui veulent vous "aider"*
*.*
cherchez bien ,ça a rapport au sexe  
.
sinon, tout bien :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Juin 2005)

On arrive à 4 "artistes" de la prose :
*aricosec
Pierrou
lumai
macelene*
Le désamour n'inspire pas trop de monde et, dans un sens, je préfère.
3 jours passés à Etretat en solitaire à essayer de faire le point et j'ai encore plus de questions que de réponses. J'ai dit à lumai que l'eau salée nettoyait les plaies et, en fait, ça ne fonctionne pas à tous les coups.
J'essaierai quand même de donner les résultats dimanche mais ne m'en veuillez pas si ça tarde jusqu'à lundi.
Merci à tous


----------



## lumai (3 Juin 2005)

Pas à tous les coups.
Mais parfois, oui.
Il faut qu'elle déborde et roule en gouttes cristallines.
Qu'elles lavent doucement, en emportant avec elles les débris qui s'accrochent.


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

OUPS...Je me suis perdu, ici c'est trop intellect pour moi...
Mais les poêmes c'étaient ma jeunesse, des *souvenirs* pas si lointains, période où mes *illusions* sur l'amour étaient nombreuses.
En revanche je suis désolé mais je suis AMOUREUX donc je ne peux me servir de ce thème sur le désamour comme d'un *exhutoire* à ma tristesse, 
En effet la boite de *Pandorre* je l'ai ouverte, et moi j'y ai trouvé L'Amour, ou plutôt, L'Amour m'a trouvé et celui ci s'appelle BLANDINE!!!
Oui, elle est ma seule *tentation* (avec la charcuterie...mais chut faut pas le dire.)

Donc je vous laisse et m'excuse de vous avoir déranger...


----------



## lumai (3 Juin 2005)

Amour et charcuterie... Drôle de mélange ! 

(Remarque, pour mon texte, ça a été Amour et Javel... )


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Amour et charcuterie... Drôle de mélange !
> 
> (Remarque, pour mon texte, ça a été *Amour et Javel*... )


 
Chacun ses envies  

Note pour certain(e)s cela devrait etre obligatoire la javel mais bon là on disgresse, pas là pour flooder


----------



## lumai (3 Juin 2005)

Pas de flood ici effectivement ! 
Mais ce n'est pas non plus un lieu où il faut marcher avec des patins sous les chaussures et parler à voix basse, des fois qu'on gènerait les murs...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> OUPS...Je me suis perdu, ici c'est trop intellect pour moi...
> Mais les poêmes c'étaient ma jeunesse, des *souvenirs* pas si lointains, période où mes *illusions* sur l'amour étaient nombreuses.
> En revanche je suis désolé mais je suis AMOUREUX donc je ne peux me servir de ce thème sur le désamour comme d'un *exutoire* à ma tristesse,
> En effet la boite de *Pandorre* je l'ai ouverte, et moi j'y ai trouvé L'Amour, ou plutôt, L'Amour m'a trouvé et celui ci s'appelle BLANDINE!!!
> ...



Tu ne déranges personne et merci de ta participation Mac-Ronenbourg.
Ce n'est pas le désamour mais on peut faire des digressions sur un point sans s'éloigner malgré tout du sujet et puis, après tout, un peu de gaité et d'amour ne peuvent pas faire de mal, bien au contraire. Alors profite de ton amour présent. Le temps n'est pas éternel et la vie passe très (trop) vite. Ne restent alors que les regrets, trop tardifs souvent...


----------



## lumai (3 Juin 2005)

Le Chat vient se frotter contre les jambes du Maître. Le lieu est stratégique : la cuisine. L'heure aussi : la nuit tombe. D'aussi longtemps que ses _souvenirs_ remontent, c'est là que l'essentiel se passe : la nourriture.
Le Maître ne se fait pas d'_illusions_. Ces caresses félines n'ont pas d'autre objet que cette boîte de croquettes. Bien moins précieuse que celle de _Pandore_, elle n'en attire pas moins la convoitise du Chat.
Il se rapproche par des cercles concentriques de plus en plus étroits autour de la boîte stratégique. Son agacement monte d'un cran quand le Maître lui agite les croquettes sous le nez.
Finalement la _tentation _devient trop grande.
D'un mouvement rapide, le Chat se retourne, lance sa patte, sort ses griffes et les plante dans la main du Maître. Tout aussi rapidement, le pied du Maître part et propulse, dans un mouvement _exutoire_, le Chat par la porte entrouverte. Avant qu'il ne se retourne, la porte s'est refermée...
Le Chat, sur la terrasse, s'assoit. Regard mauvais et queue agitée de mouvements violents, ses pupilles se dilatent alors qu'il contemple la nuit qui l'attend. Il n'y aura pas de ronronnements sur la couette tiède pour cette nuit et déjà les bruits nocturnes attisent ses sens.


----------



## macelene (3 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Le Chat ...
> Le Chat, sur la terrasse, s'assoit. Regard mauvais et queue agitée de mouvements violents, ses pupilles se dilatent alors qu'il contemple la nuit qui l'attend. Il n'y aura pas de ronronnements sur la couette tiède pour cette nuit et déjà les bruits nocturnes attisent ses sens.




 :style:     

je crois que Gump est tout à fait capable de faire ça...  du coup ça me donnerait l'occasion de lui mettre mon pied où je pense...


----------



## lumai (3 Juin 2005)

Exutoire, hein ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Le Chat vient se frotter contre les jambes du Maître. Le lieu est stratégique : la cuisine. L'heure aussi : la nuit tombe. D'aussi longtemps que ses _souvenirs_ remontent, c'est là que l'essentiel se passe : la nourriture.
> Le Maître ne se fait pas d'_illusions_. Ces caresses félines n'ont pas d'autre objet que cette boîte de croquettes. Bien moins précieuse que celle de _Pandore_, elle n'en attire pas moins la convoitise du Chat.
> Il se rapproche par des cercles concentriques de plus en plus étroits autour de la boîte stratégique. Son agacement monte d'un cran quand le Maître lui agite les croquettes sous le nez.
> Finalement la _tentation _devient trop grande.
> ...



Serait-ce une métaphore ?
Merci quand même pour le "rab"


----------



## lumai (4 Juin 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Serait-ce une métaphore ?



Ben euuuh... Non... :rose:
A l'origine c'est juste un chat qui se fait mettre à la porte !


----------



## Pierrou (4 Juin 2005)

Mort de Rire, pauvre chat, quoique il l'avait bien mérité l'enculé !!!  
Nan je suis pas cynique, nan ! :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous et désolé pour le retard.

Bon, ben, tout le monde a gagné !    

Comment ça j'ai pas le droit ?!!!   

Sérieusement, j'ai bien aimé tous vos textes, mais comme il faut un vainqueur ce sera...

macelene !!!












A toi la main macelene 

Encore merci à tout le monde


----------



## lumai (6 Juin 2005)

Très bon choix PoorMonsteR ! 

Félicitations Elene !!!!  :love:


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous et désolé pour le retard.
> 
> Bon, ben, tout le monde a gagné !
> 
> ...



C'est trop d'honneur que tu me fais Poor...    :love:   je suis  :rose: et contente...   

Merci Lumai...     toujours fidèle au poste...  et toujours avec des petits plus...   :love:  


Donc il faut que je vous conconcte des mots...   je vais y penser dès cette nuit...  elle est toujours bonne conseillère...    

Sous le soleil je suis plutôt ramollie


----------



## macmarco (6 Juin 2005)

Bravo Hélène !    :love:


----------



## lumai (6 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Sous le soleil je suis plutôt ramollie



Du soleil ?!?!!! 
T'as du soleil, toi ??? :hein:

Dis ? Tu veux pas échanger contre la pluie battante qui vient de me tremper, par hasard ?


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Du soleil ?!?!!!
> T'as du soleil, toi ??? :hein:
> 
> Dis ? Tu veux pas échanger contre la pluie battante qui vient de me tremper, par hasard ?




Ici grand ciel bleu :rose:  ce sont les melons de Cavaillon, les tomates, qui vont être contents ...


----------



## Pierrou (6 Juin 2005)

Felicitations à toi !!! :love: :love:


----------



## aricosec (8 Juin 2005)

*bravissimo macélene* !  
comme le dit mon titre,j'espere voguer sur la mer,j'adore la peche en mer
et le crachin salé sur mon visage d'apollon (un peu rassis, j'avoue )  
si je trouve un bistro web,je participerai un pastaga a la main
le soir venu,je mangerai du crabe,le matin vers dix heures,une douzaine de praires
arrosées de muscadet, 
ça devrait aller ! 
.
et vous !


----------



## macelene (8 Juin 2005)

Merci à Toutes et Tous...   :love:  


Pfiouffff...  dur dur de trouver des mots...  

MAis bon je crois que ...   


*LEs petits Secrets...

- Photos...
- couleurs...
- Glisser...
- Palper...
- rires...

*Bon une date...   *Samedi 2 Juillet...*  ça vous laisse du temps pour travailler...    :love:


----------



## Pierrou (8 Juin 2005)

Mouais j'ai un bac à passer d'ici là moi


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Juin 2005)

Jacques avait pris l'habitude de ranger les affaires de sa femme quand elle rentrait. Elle ce n'était pas son truc et elle piquait des crises de fous *rires* à chaque fois qu'il lui faisait la réflexion. C'était devenu un jeu entre eux et ils ne tardaient pas, à chaque fois ou presque, à se laisser *glisser* sur la moquette du salon. Ils étaient jeunes et voulaient profiter de la vie et tous les bons moments pris ensemble les rapprochaient encore plus. Mais ce jour-là, en rangeant le sac à main de sa femme et que des *photos* tombèrent sur cette moquette qu'ils aimaient tant tous les deux, sa vie s'arrêta. Avec le vide qui s'installa en lui il crut même que son c½ur s'était arrêté de battre. Même si les *couleurs* du polaroid étaient un peu délavées, les visages de sa femme et de son frère étaient encore bien nets. Il n'arrêtait pas de *palper* les photos tel un aveugle essayant de sentir un relief quelconque, pour essayer de se prouver que ses yeux mentaient. Même s'il lui donna envie de vomir, "cocu" est le seul mot qui lui vint à l'esprit.
Il y eut un lever de soleil magnifique le lendemain matin qui éclaira tout le salon et la moquette aux tons ocres parut plus belle encore. Mais l'ombre de Jacques pendue au lustre faisait un vilaine tache grise sur le mur.


----------



## macelene (12 Juin 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Jacques... une vilaine tache grise sur le mur.




Dire que j'avais choisi des mots pour ne pas sombrer dans le noir...    mais respect  


TE dire que tout le long du chemin, il faut ramasser des petits cailloux blancs...  tu veux bien essayer  ?  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (13 Juin 2005)

Yeah !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu veux bien essayer  ?  :love:



Je vais essayer, jeune fille, je vais essayer. Si je trouve une route avec un peu moins de pavés disjoints, peut-être que...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Yeah !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Des éclats de *rires* et des *photos couleurs*, voilà ce qu'il restait de ce moment profond où après l'avoir longuement palpé et *caressé*...il s'était *glissé* dans son petit intérieur doux, chaud et accueillant *:love:
*


----------



## Nephou (14 Juin 2005)

quelqu'un me rapelle les règles ?


----------



## lumai (14 Juin 2005)

cinq mots un thème un délai...
tu en fais ce que tu veux 

au bout du délai le gagnant est désigné, propose un thème et désigne le gagnant suivant.

Voilààà ! 

Si je me souviens bien tu nous a posté quelques petites merveilles par le passé...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un me rapelle les règles ?



Tu fais dans l'humour ou dans le sanguinolent ?


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2005)

*LEs petits Secrets...

- Photos...
- couleurs...
- Glisser...
- Palper...
- rires...
*Bon une date...   *Samedi 2 Juillet...*  ça vous laisse du temps pour travailler...    :love: 


*    PoorMonster....

  Benzine *nouveau ???    *


Bon les autres j'aaattends de vos nouvelles...      
*


----------



## Cillian (15 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> [/b]Bon une date...   *Samedi 2 Juillet...*  ça vous laisse du temps pour travailler...    :love: [/color][/size]
> 
> 
> Bon les autres j'aaattends de vos nouvelles...
> [/b]



Bin! Justement, vu qu'on a du temps, on y travaille    

Et encore bravo pour ton dernier texte


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> Benzine *nouveau ???



Oui ? Pourquoi c'est un jeu réservé aux anciens ?


----------



## Pierrou (15 Juin 2005)

En tout cas, le texte du Nioube pétrolier est court, mais bon


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, le texte du Nioube pétrolier est court, mais bon



Poutant je ne me suis pas cassé le c...  et pas besoin que ce soit long pour que ce soit bon (enfin je me comprend !  )


----------



## Pierrou (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Poutant je ne me suis pas cassé le c...  et pas besoin que ce soit long pour que ce soit bon (enfin je me comprend !  )


On te comprend aussi ..... 



Va venir avec moi dans mon bureau toi, tu vas voir si tu t'es pas cassé le .... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> On te comprend aussi .....
> Va venir avec moi dans mon bureau toi, tu vas voir si tu t'es pas cassé le .... :rateau:



Un bureau ??? C'est quoi...  Benzine au vert (et en vert) et contre tous !


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2005)

bon on ne floode pas pendant ma cession...  sauf pour dire des choses intéressantes...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Juin 2005)

elene, fait un rappel des troupes : ça dort ici


----------



## Pierrou (25 Juin 2005)

Bon, voilà ma prose  :rateau:

Les petits Secrets...

 - Photos...
 - couleurs...
 - Glisser...
 - Palper...
 - rires...

On a tous nos petits secrets il parait...
Le Mien, c'était pas vraiment ce qu'on pourrait appeler un petit secret, alors j'aurai du être plus prudent ce jour là.
C'était au lycée, en première, un jour de sport, dans les vestiaires.  J'étais à la bourre, si je ne m'activais pas un peu, j'allais rater mon bus, alors j'ai rangé précipitamment mes affaires dans mon sac à dos, un peu trop vite sûrement.
J'allais partir quand quelqu'un de ma classe me dit:
" Hé, y'a un truc qui vient de *glisser*  de ton sac."
Je me suis retourné et j'ai regardé par terre... 
Merde. 
J'ai prié pour que ce ne soit pas la *Photo*  que je pensais. Au lieu de prier, j'aurais mieux fait de me précipiter dessus et de la ramasser. 
Avant que j'aie pu faire un geste, un grosse paluche s'est abattue sur le bout de papier glacé. 
Pourquoi a t'il fallu que ce soit précisement le plus gros crétin de la classe, voire même du lycée qui la ramasse.
" Oh hé les mecs ! regardez ça si c'est po mignon ça ! " beuglait il en faisant tourner la photo à tous les mecs de la classe.
Elle passait dans toutes leur mains, ils la *palpaient*  et la reluquaient en me jetant des regards  soit plein de surprise, de mépris, de dégoût et même de haine.
" Espèce de sale pervers dégénéré ! SI ça se trouve ça fait des années que tu nous mates en douce dans les vestiaires pendant qu'on se change ! " 
" Ouais, on va te le faire payer ça, espèce de fiotte"
Aujourd'hui, plus que des coups que j'ai reçu, je me rappelle surtout des .*Rires*, des insultes, des quolibets et de leurs regards à tous. 
Je me souviens encore de m'être retrouvé après ça, assis contre la cloison du vestiaire, en sang, serrant dans ma main la photo du seul garçon qui m'aie jamais aimé de toute ma vie, qui me souriait, comme pour assécher les larmes qui me coulaient sur le visage et se mêlaient à mon sang, avant de tomber sur la photo et de dissoudre ses *Couleurs*


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2005)

*LEs petits Secrets...

- Photos...
- couleurs...
- Glisser...
- Palper...
- rires...
*Bon une date...   *Samedi 2 Juillet...*  ça vous laisse du temps pour travailler...    :love: 


*            PoorMonster....

    Benzine 

 Pierrou 
*

* 

Bon les autres j'attends de vos nouvelles...       il s'agirait de vous réveiller     j'attends vos nouvelles... pas le moment de flancher  
*


----------



## lumai (27 Juin 2005)

C'est en cours Elene...
La trame est là. Reste.... le reste !


----------



## Malow (27 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir,

Je vais essayer de participer...pas facile, mais comme j'ai envie d'écrire en ce moment, c'est l'occasion. :love:


----------



## mado (27 Juin 2005)

Tiens c'est vrai, ça fait lontemps que je suis pas passée par là.. 
J'avais un peu peur d'ouvrir les vannes ces derniers temps.
Mais bon les petits secrets, les jardins secrets,..  c'est tentant.


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2005)

Bon je vais avoir de la lecture pour mes nuuits   Lumai, Malow, Madonna, Roberto à vos plumes


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2005)

Je vais essayer aussi, mais j'arrive pas à trouver l'accroche...


----------



## mado (27 Juin 2005)

Accroche ?
Comme accroche-coeur ? :love:


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer aussi, mais j'arrive pas à trouver l'accroche...



Ah bon ?  pourtant     Miss Robinson...  you know...?


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ?  pourtant     Miss Robinson...  you know...?





Yes, I know, wow, wow, wow...



And here&#8217;s to you, Mrs. Robinson
Jesus loves you more than you will know
(Wo wo wo)
God bless you, please Mrs. Robinson
Heaven holds a place for those who pray
(Hey hey hey &#8211; hey hey hey)

We&#8217;d like to know a little bit about you for our files
We&#8217;d like to help you learn to help yourself
Look around you, all you see are sympathetic eyes
Stroll around the grounds until you feel at home

And here&#8217; to you, Mrs. Robinson 
Jesus loves you more than you will know
(Wo wo wo)
God bless you, please Mrs. Robinson
Heaven holds a place for those who pray
(Hey hey hey &#8211; hey hey hey)

Hide it in a hiding place where no one ever goes
Put it in your pantry with your cupcakes
It&#8217;s a little secret, just the Robinson&#8217;s affair
Most of all you&#8217;ve got to hide it from the kids

Coo coo ca choo, Mrs. Robinson
Jesus loves you more than you will know
(Wo wo wo)
God bless you, please Mrs. Robinson
Heaven holds a place for those who pray
(Hey hey hey &#8211; hey hey hey)

Sitting on a sofa on a Sunday afternoon
Going to the candidates&#8217; depate
Laugh about it, shout about it
When you&#8217;ve got to choose
Ev&#8217;ry way you look at it you lose

Where have you gone, Joe DiMaggio?
A nation turns its lonely eyes to you
(Woo woo woo)
What&#8217;s that you say, Mrs. Robinson
&#8216;Joltin Joe&#8217; has left and gone away?
(Hey hey hey &#8211; hey hey hey)


----------



## mado (27 Juin 2005)




----------



## Gilbertus (28 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *LEs petits Secrets...
> 
> - Photos...
> - couleurs...
> ...




Euh!!! Si c'était possible de repousser la date de cloture au mardi plutot que samedi, car j'ai pas accès à un ordinateur jusqu'à dimanche...

Je vais travailler un texte d'ici là, si le délai n'est pas repoussé je jouerais hors-concours.


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Euh!!! Si c'était possible de repousser la date de cloture au mardi plutot que samedi, car j'ai pas accès à un ordinateur jusqu'à dimanche...
> 
> Je vais travailler un texte d'ici là, si le délai n'est pas repoussé je jouerais hors-concours.



DAns le fond pourquoi pas..   ça me laissera plus de temps pour lire *tous* vos textes... 


Donc passage du bâton Mardi 5 juillet dans la nuit


----------



## Malow (28 Juin 2005)

J'ai écrit ce petit texte cet après-midi. J'ai lu les poèmes et nouvelles de chacun d'entre vous, et je dois dire....Bravo!!! Quels talents...Je m'excuse par avance de ne pas vous offrir ici un style à votre hauteur, mais je dois dire que j'ai beaucoup aimé participer à ce défit.



Nous sommes en Corse, juin 2004. Pour toute une semaine. Le soleil est au rendez-vous, aucun touriste. La plage, les montagnes, le paysage aux mille couleurs, et les amis que nous retrouvons avec bonheur, nous accueillent chaleureusement. On fête les 30 ans de Jérôme cette semaine-là. On prévoit de faire une fête grandiose, dans ce cadre exceptionnel.
Ce jour-là, nous partons en bateau, une excursion en mer est prévue. Deux plongées sont programmées, entrecoupées d'un déjeuner sur une petite île isolée. Celui-ci est précédé d'un apéro bien arrosé, au fond d'une crique. La naissance de Jérôme est déjà bien entamée par les discours, le champagne ouvert à 5 mètres de profondeur, par les rires, les photos, et les confidences entre amis sincères. Il est heureux. Cette journée en mer est sienne, et jamais il ne l'oubliera. Moment de calme sur le bateau encré, au milieu des roches, sur le lagon turquoise et désert. Certains cherchent une place au soleil à l'avant du bateau, pour contempler et palper jusqu'au bout des sens l'ambiance extraordinaire que nous offre la Corse, quand d'autres s'amusent encore, comme des enfants. Jérôme vient me chercher, et me tend tuba et palmes. Nous  nageons jusqu'à une roche, et nous nous isolons un instant. Il me regarde, nous sourions. Le bonheur est intense, et loin d'être terminé.  Surprise par l'explosion d'un bouchon de champagne, je reste muette. Il me tend une coupe, prend la sienne, et me demande : « veux-tu être ma femme et partager ta vie avec moi jusqu'à la fin de nos jours ? » Nos gorges sont nouées et le silence est maître. En maillot de bain, une coupe à la main, en plein soleil et pleine mer, assis sur le rocher à quelques mètres du bateau et de nos amis, nous glissons petit à petit vers cette extase, que nous découvrons pour la première fois : l'union et l'engagement. 
Jérôme a eu 30 ans ce jour-là, et ses prochaines années sont pour moi. Pour nous. 
Quel beau secret m'a-t-il confié ! 
Je l'aime. 
  :love:


----------



## lumai (28 Juin 2005)

Hé beh !!!
Ça faisait longtemps ! 

Un plaisir de te revoir ici  :love:


_Bon va falloir que je retourne à ma copie..._


----------



## mado (28 Juin 2005)

De ces séances photos du mercredi restent quelques lambeaux de mémoire. 
Un escalier en colimaçon, une traboule humide et sombre, un indescriptible battement de coeur.
Les couleurs des murs du quartier Saint Jean, ce rose si particulier.  
Les jours de pluie, les pavés ressemblaient à des planches de savon. 
Ne pas glisser, pas de montée d'adrénaline supplémentaire surtout ! 
Même ses rires n'arrivaient jamais à me faire oublier combien je trouvais ma présence dans cette alcôve injustifiée. 
Pourquoi moi ? Pourquoi avais je dit oui ?
Pour palper le rêve de me trouver jolie ?


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai écrit ce petit texte cet après-midi. J'ai lu les poèmes et nouvelles de chacun d'entre vous, et je dois dire....Bravo!!! Quels talents...Je m'excuse par avance de ne pas vous offrir ici un style à votre hauteur, mais je dois dire que j'ai beaucoup aimé participer à ce défit.





:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2005)

*LEs petits Secrets...

- Photos...
- couleurs...
- Glisser...
- Palper...
- rires...
*Bon une date... *Mardi 5 juillet dans la nuit  ...*  ça vous laisse du temps pour travailler...    :love: 


*    PoorMonster....

 Pierrou 

Malow...     *_   bienvenue_*

Roberto *_toujours dans la longueur _*   

  MAdo 
**


Bon les autres j'aaattends de vos nouvelles...     

Merci tout le Monde...   


*_Bon  Lumai et MAcmarco à vos plumes d'oies...  et sans tâches...   :love: 
_


----------



## Cillian (29 Juin 2005)

_Pisssst ... Piiissst !!!

Ssshoouuu ... Cheii ... Cheeeee ... Fffiiiuoo ... Chuuuffee ...
Cheeeee ... Fffiiiuoo ... Sheewiiizz ... Heyyfff ... 
Chuuuute !!!_

On souhaiterai te *palper* et même t'apprivoiser,
Rien que pour nous, comme un(e) égoïste, te garder.
Tu veux que l'on se préoccupe de toi et pour finir,
De nous *glisser* entre les doigts, tu prends plaisir.
Si par le biais d'une *photo* on te garde en cage,
Comme la goutte d'eau qui fait déborder le vase
Et même encore bien plus rapidement
Que n'importe quel liquide, tu te répands.
Cesse donc de te plaindre et laisse toi faire,
Toi qui a parfois la *couleur* d'un bonheur éphémère.

Ce que vous venez de lire
Est pourtant peu crédible.
Ne le dite à personne,
C'est un petit secret.
Abstenez-vous d'en *rire*,
Il est très susceptible.
Entre nous, ça m'étonne,
Qu'il souhaite rester discret ?


           ​


----------



## Nephou (29 Juin 2005)

C'est vrai qu'on pourrait se demander "Où les couleurs passent-elles ?" mais ce serait un mauvais jeu de mots. _En passant : j'ai bien un début et je pourrai me la jouer façon "teaser" mais c'est pas très pratique._


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2005)

*LEs petits Secrets...
 
 - Photos...
 - couleurs...
 - Glisser...
 - Palper...
 - rires...
*Bon une date... *Mardi 5 juillet dans la nuit  ...*  ça vous laisse du temps pour travailler...    :love: 


*    PoorMonster....

 Pierrou ...

Malow...     *__*

Roberto...  *_toujours dans la longueur _*   

  MAdo...   *_clair et net comme une photo_* 

Miam miam...   Cillian...
**
Bon les autres j'aaattends de vos nouvelles...     

Merci tout le Monde...   


*_Bon  *Lumai* et *MAcmarco* et *Néfoupasrienpourunefois* à vos plumes d'oies...  et sans tâches...   :love: 

Ça fait du bien de repasser par là...  ça donne des ailes...   j'adore :love:
_


----------



## Nephou (29 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _*Néfoupasrienpourunefois*
> _


:love:


----------



## Cillian (29 Juin 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'on pourrait se demander "Où les couleurs passent-elles ?" mais ce serait un mauvais jeu de mots. (...)



Il serait de fort mauvais goût de leur froisser le ton.


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

Plus de trace de mon texte... Je l'avais mis de côté quelques jours et pouf plus rien :hein:
Je crains qu'il ne soit parti avec la dernière poubelle ! 

Bizarrement une autre version est venue plus facilement, plus simple... Mieux j'en sais rien, il était pas fini ! 


À suivre...


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

Pas grand chose, une broutille. Un sourire.
Je l'ai croisé hier, tout simplement, dans la rue. Il _glissait_ sur ce visage, présent à le _palper_.
Ce n'était qu'un sourire, et pourtant...
Et pourtant à cet instant, j'ai su. J'ai su que s'il avait persisté, je l'aurai suivi. J'ai su que ma vie ne serait plus la même, que je ne pourrais plus retourner vers lui. Comment lui expliquer ? Lui dire que pour ce sourire, je l'aurais quitté ? Que ce sourire m'a fait réalisé que, plus jamais, je ne serais heureuse avec lui ?
Que je ne pourrais plus répondre à ses _rires_, alors qu'un simple sourire, lui...
Il est étrange, parfois, comme quelque chose d'aussi banal et simple qu'un sourire peut vous faire vous retourner sur votre vie, et la voir telle une _photo_ jaunie par le temps.
Et quelle envie d'y remettre de nouvelles _couleurs_ !


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

Plongé dans mes pensées, le regard sur les quelques *photos* étalées devant moi, j&#8217;écoute le silence.
Le silence, paradoxalement, fait un bruit épouvantable.
Celui de l&#8217;absence&#8230;
Ton absence.

C&#8217;est assez difficile à imaginer le bruit du silence ; mais à expliquer c&#8217;est encore pire.
Une sorte de bourdonnement, sourd, que le moindre son fait disparaitre. 
Le silence est le résonnement du vide, du rien&#8230;

Ton départ n&#8217;a pas seulement emporté le son rassurant de ta voix, il a aussi fait disparaitre les *couleurs* de ma vie&#8230;
Plus le silence envahi mon esprit, plus les images se ternissent.
Le sang de mes veines n&#8217;est plus rouge&#8230; Le vert de tes yeux devient gris&#8230;
Je me perd chaque jour un peu plus, et me sens *glisser* peu à peu dans le vide.

Mes sens se dissipent, et le toucher de ta peau n&#8217;est plus.
*Palper* de mes mains ce corps que j&#8217;ai serré tant de fois n&#8217;est que souvenir&#8230;

Je n&#8217;ai plus qu&#8217;un seul espoir,
revenir en arrière, revivre à nouveau, te sentir près de moi, et écouter nos *rires* emporter au plus loin le bruit du silence&#8230;


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> De ces séances photos du mercredi restent quelques lambeaux de mémoire.
> Un escalier en colimaçon, une traboule humide et sombre, un indescriptible battement de coeur.
> Les couleurs des murs du quartier Saint Jean, ce rose si particulier.
> Les jours de pluie, les pavés ressemblaient à des planches de savon.
> ...



on commence quand ?


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Plongé dans mes pensées, le regard sur les quelques *photos* étalées devant moi, j?écoute le silence.
> Le silence, paradoxalement, fait un bruit épouvantable.
> Celui de l?absence?
> Ton absence.
> ...



je suis la...
  :love:


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2005)

*LEs petits Secrets...

  - Photos...
 - couleurs...
 - Glisser...
 - Palper...
 - rires...
*Bon une date... *Mardi 5 juillet dans la nuit  ...*  ça vous laisse du temps pour travailler...    :love: 


*    PoorMonster....

 Pierrou ...

Malow...     *__*

Roberto...  *_toujours dans la longueur _*   

  MAdo...   *_clair et net comme une photo_* 

Miam miam...   Cillian...

Ah Lumai ces sourires 

Jarhom Un nouveau qui emboîte le pas à une nouvelle  
**
Bon les autres j'aaattends de vos nouvelles...     

Merci tout le Monde...   


*_Bon  *Lumai* et *MAcmarco* et *Néfoupasrienpourunefois* à vos plumes d'oies...  et sans tâches... et qui d'autre pour nous régaler en ce début d'été...?        :love: 

Ça fait du bien de repasser par là...  ça donne des ailes...   j'adore :love:
_


----------



## Pierrou (29 Juin 2005)

Ben ya pas mal de participant pour cette fois, ça fait plaisir   :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Juin 2005)

De la quantité et surtout de la qualité. Bravo à tous 

En retrouvant un jour ces *photos* oubliées
A la trame jaunie, aux *couleurs* délavées
Me souviendrais-je qu'un jour je l'avais tant aimée,
Jusqu'à n'en point dormir que pour la regarder ?
Et combien trop de fois j'ai déposé les armes
En écoutant ses *rires* en asséchant ses larmes.
Cette belle connivence qui s'était installée
Comme un voleur furtif, elle s'en est allée.
Le temps est assassin et la vie est tout autre
Qui me laisse *glisser* dans les doux bras d'une autre.
Et je dois me *palper*, voir si je suis vivant,
De peur de revenir dans ces moments d'avant.
Mais est-ce bien de la peur que je sens sourdre en moi
Ou un contentement de ce nouvel émoi ?


----------



## energizer (30 Juin 2005)

Lemmy est furieux

Il dit que tu es une vraie casse-pieds, elene.

Il est en grande conversation dans la pièce d'à coté et tu viens lui _glisser_ discrètement un bout de papier pour lui demander de te pondre quelques lignes pour ton foutu concours d'écriture! 

On a vraiment pas idée!

Figures-toi que ce qui l'occupe en ce moment, ce n'est pas une banale ÆS où on glousse bêtement devant des _photos_ dignes d'un film des Marx Brothers, mais d'une importante discussion politique. 

Je te vois venir avec tes yeux au ciel: il ne s'agit pas de discuter de la répartition de pots de vin pour _palper_ des billets, mais de confronter les rêves des jeunes à la triste réalité actuelle. Pas vraiment de quoi _rire_!

Oui madame.

Il me demande donc de te dire qu'il a autre chose à faire qu'à perdre son temps à rédiger une dissertation digne d'une classe de 6ème. Lâches-lui les baskets, STP.


Et puis... aussi... ta robe... ben... t'aurais du en mettre une autre: la _couleur_ ne te va pas au teint


----------



## loustic (30 Juin 2005)

Moi, Loustic, le plus beau des chiens
Je connais tous les petits riens
Donnant à la vie ses couleurs
Et rendant nos maîtres meilleurs.

Je sais que les fous de motos
Choisiraient parmi les photos
L' illusion et la volupté
De pouvoir sur l'asphalte glisser

 Non, pas de vroum-vroum voyez-vous
Je préfère comme les bons toutous
Jouer avec des bâtonnets
Et garder mes petits secrets.


----------



## Pierrou (30 Juin 2005)

Arf !  :love:


----------



## macelene (30 Juin 2005)

*LEs petits Secrets...

  - Photos...
 - couleurs...
 - Glisser...
 - Palper...
 - rires...
*Bon une date... *Mardi 5 juillet dans la nuit  ...*  ça vous laisse du temps pour travailler...    :love: 
*    PoorMonster... *
*
 Pierrou ...

** Malow...     *__*

Roberto...  *_toujours dans la longueur _*   

  MAdo...   *_clair et net comme une photo_* 

Miam miam...   Cillian...

Ah Lumai ces sourires 

Jarhom Un nouveau qui emboîte le pas à une nouvelle  

Energizer...      arf © 

Loustic...    
**
Bon les autres j'aaattends de vos nouvelles...     

Merci tout le Monde...   


*_Bon  *Lumai* et *MAcmarco* et *Néfoupasrienpourunefois* et *Gilbertus* peut-être ? 
à vos plumes d'oies...  et sans tâches... et qui d'autre pour nous régaler en ce début d'été...?        :love: 

Ça fait du bien de repasser par là...  ça donne des ailes...   j'adore :love: quelle richesse  et quel boulot...   
_


----------



## Luc G (1 Juillet 2005)

Longtemps que je n'étais pas passé par ici,
du coup, je double !

-------------

On avait dit photos papier glacé,
Mais rien n'a refroidi si le temps a passé

On avait dit photos en noir et blanc
Mais les couleurs sont toujours au présent

Ce qui aurait du peu à peu glisser
Tranquillement a traversé

Et il suffit de fermer un moment les yeux
Pour sentir, palper, entendre, goûter
De ces vieux amours, le bloc inoxydé,
Le temps des secrets, le présent radieux.


------------

Alfred à la Denise a dit
"Viens t'en voir par ici
Le numérique, c'est du vrai gâteau
on va faire en privé de chouettes photos"

La Denise a mis des couleurs
En finissant son jambon-beurre
Soupçonnant des sous-entendus
Vu comme les rires de l'Alfred était fessus.

"J'ai une cartes mémoire épatante !
Une fois le bittoniau dans la fente,
Tu peux tirer en rafale et longtemps".
La Denise n'en demandait pas tant :

"Au moment de palper du vrai vécu,
c'est souvent là que lâchent les accus.
C'est toujours nickel, sur écran, l'image,
Mais on est parfois déçu au tirage."

L'Alfred parlait haute résolution,
La Denise restait dans l'irrésolution,
Nous n'en dirons pas plus, il faut savoir glisser
Sur les petits secrets, les petits nez plissés.


----------



## energizer (1 Juillet 2005)

elene, 

elene, 

elene 





y'a du rab'   

... et c'est pas triste


----------



## macelene (1 Juillet 2005)

*LEs petits Secrets...

  - Photos...
 - couleurs...
 - Glisser...
 - Palper...
 - rires...
*Bon une date... *Mardi 5 juillet dans la nuit  ...*  ça vous laisse du temps pour travailler...    :love: 
*    PoorMonster... *
*
 Pierrou ...

** Malow...     *__*

Roberto...  *_toujours dans la longueur _*  

  MAdo...   *_clair et net comme une photo_* 

Miam miam...   Cillian...

Ah Lumai ces sourires 

Jarhom Un nouveau qui emboîte le pas à une nouvelle  

Energizer...      arf © 

Loustic...    

Luc G   ben ça alors, *double ration   *
Bon les autres j'aaattends de vos nouvelles...     

Merci tout le Monde...   


*_Bon  *Lumai* et *MAcmarco* et *Néfoupasrienpourunefois* et *Gilbertus* peut-être ? 
à vos plumes d'oies...  et sans tâches... et qui d'autre pour nous régaler en ce début d'été...?        :love: 

Ça fait du bien de repasser par là...  ça donne des ailes...   j'adore :love: quelle richesse  et quel boulot...   *11 copies...   comment vais-je faire ???   
* _


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *11 copies...   comment vais-je faire ???
> *


Autrefois, un prof dont j'ai entendu parler, se contentait de lancer les copies du haut de l'escalier... zlim !!!
   :mouais:   

Le plus fatigant du boulot consistait ensuite à les ramasser et à leur attribuer une note de 0 à 20 dans l'ordre du ramassage (disons de 5 à 15 car il n'était pas un méchant homme).


----------



## Gilbertus (3 Juillet 2005)

Pourquoi nos grands secrets sont toujours terribles, lourds de douleurs et d'implications pour les générations qui suivent. Elles y palpent inconsciemment les souffrances des âmes de leurs aînés. Tandis que nos petits secrets ont parfois ce quelque chose de léger qui nous fait croire que rien n'est aussi personnel et donc sans conséquence pour autrui. Les regards glissent sur ces photos que l'on partage. Mais les couleurs figées de nos souvenirs habillent des instants arrêtés, heureux et malheureux, que l'on cache aux regards des autres pour en préserver la saveur interdite ou en masquer la douleur suintante. Et parfois nos petits secrets deviennent grands, emportant dans leurs sillages nos derniers lambeaux de sincérité... Alors je tire tous les fils de ma mémoire pour détricoter cette tenture d'incompréhension et réécrire le tissu d'une histoire ou les secrets sont partagés avec ceux qui sont capables d'en porter le fardeau pour en faire des rires et des bonheurs.


----------



## aricosec (4 Juillet 2005)

Les petits Secrets
MOTS= Photos; couleurs_ Glisser_ Palper_ rires
.
_quelquefois au creux de mon lit_
_les jours ou le coeur est chagrin_
_les mauvaises heures de notre vie_
_ou personne ne vous tend la main_
_j'ouvre la boite aux souvenirs_
_ou dorment les PHOTOS de l'enfance_
_petits emois,peines et RIRES_
_apaisement de mon errance_
_ce jour mes yeux se sont soudés_
_sur l'image de la belle hortense_
_d'un doigt febrile,j'ai fait GLISSER_
_vers moi ce témoin des vacances_
_nous avions pris un autocar_
_pour nous rendre au sommet d'un pic_
_il commençait a se faire tard_
_il y avait de la musique_
_les places étaient prises dans le bus_
_cette odalisque était debout_
_j'avais le nez dessous son buste_
_et son parfum me rendait fou_
_je lui offrais un mien genou_
_pour qu'elle y pose son corps d'airain_
_les COULEURS me montaient aux joues_
_en lui frôlant le bas des reins_
_mes mains lui enserraient la taille_
_pour lui éviter de tomber_
_comme un sultan en son sérail_
_j'ai commencé à la PALPER_
_soudain jaillit le grand frisson_
_celui qui vous rend tout pantois_
_je devrais changer de cal'çon_
_j'avais avoué tout mon émoi_
.......................................................
*pour tout vous dire, c'était bidon*
*la sonnerie m'a réveillé*
*encore un rêve a la con *
*il faut maintenant que j'aille bosser*


----------



## aricosec (4 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'adooooore !
> :love: :love: :love:


.
  
.
finalement ,reflexion faite,çà c'est passé dans le metro quand j'avais 16 ans  
.
mais le reste est authentique !
.


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2005)

Le Arico, tel qu'en lui-même l'éternité le change, comme aurait dit Mallarmé !


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le Arico, tel qu'en lui-même l'éternité le change, comme aurait dit Mallarmé !


Oui, et le même pensait-il déjà à l'Arico dans ce Salut ?

...

Enfin, de son vil échafaud,

Le clown sauta si haut, si haut !

Qu'il creva le plafond de toiles

Au son du cor et du tambour,

Et, le coeur dévoré d'amour,

Alla rouler dans les étoiles


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et le même pensait-il déjà à l'Arico dans ce Salut ?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Là, j'ai comme un doute, parce que le Arico de Drancy, d'après les spécialistes, est nettement moint sauteur que le haricot du mexique cher aux surréalistes.   

Enfin, c'est vrai que je n'avais pas envisagé toutes les acceptions du verbe "sauter". Finalement, peut-être que, en fait, ça se pourrait quand même


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2005)

Voilà, voilà !   

(Texte/image/son)


----------



## Malow (4 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, voilà !
> 
> (Texte/image/son)




J'ai chanté devant mon écran...mon Dieu...quelle honte!!!  

Bravo !!!!!


----------



## aricosec (4 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, voilà !
> 
> (Texte/image/son)


.
pour les rimes,j'ai un doute,pour le sens des mots,ça va  
.
mais ou va t'il donc chercher tout ça  
.


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai chanté devant mon écran...mon Dieu...quelle honte!!!
> 
> Bravo !!!!!




T'inquiète, on n'a rien entendu !    


Merci !


----------



## mado (4 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, voilà !
> 
> (Texte/image/son)



Un cadeau pour sm ?


----------



## macelene (4 Juillet 2005)

*LEs petits Secrets...

  - Photos...
 - couleurs...
 - Glisser...
 - Palper...
 - rires...
*Bon une date... *Mardi 5 juillet dans la nuit  ...* 
*PoorMonster... *
*
Pierrou ...

** Malow... **

Roberto...  **

MAdo... **

Cillian...

Ah Lumai ces sourires 

Jarhom Un nouveau qui emboîte le pas à une nouvelle 

Energizer...  

Loustic...  

Luc G   ben ça alors...*

*Gilbertus...* 

*Aricosec...   rêve 

Macmarco...  
*
*

Merci tout le Monde...   

*_*Néfoupasrienpourunefois*..._* Bon  j'aaattends de tes nouvelles...?     *_ 


Quel  boulot...   *14 copies...   comment vais-je faire ???   *_


----------



## Nephou (4 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> Quel  boulot...   *14 copies...   comment vais-je faire ???   *_


ben attendre la quinzième prévue pour ce soir ;-)


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un cadeau pour sm ?




Honnêtement, pas une seule seconde je n'ai pensé à lui en travaillant sur cette image...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2005)

Là, sur le sol. Les yeux plongent dans les vagues de couleurs des petits graviers blancs peignés. Les écouter et s'en aller, glisser. Plus loin, quelque part là-bas, la clepsydre sonne. Humer la lumière filtrée par la brume salée, au-delà des jours, au-delà de l'été. Prendre une feuille de papier, la plier. Écouter. Sentir les cliquetis de la pluie qui palpe le bout des pensées. Le sable ne coule plus vers la terre, c'est la terre qui s'évapore. Aller. Entendre les couleurs du paysage se mélanger, l'arc-en-ciel se former, le soleil inonder. Photo. Les rires de l'univers s'envolent avec ses petits secrets.​


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Là sur le sol. Les yeux plongent dans les vagues de couleurs des petits graviers blanc peignés. Les écouter et s'en aller, glisser. Plus loin, quelque part là-bas, la clepsydre sonne. Humer la lumière filtrée par la brume salée, au-delà des jours, au-delà de l'été. Prendre une feuille de papier, la plier. Écouter. Sentir les cliquetis de la pluie qui palpe le bout des pensées. Le sable ne coule plus vers la terre, c'est la terre qui s'évapore. Aller. Entendre les couleurs du paysage se mélanger, l'arc-en-ciel se former, le soleil inonder. Photo. Les rires de l'univers s'envolent avec ses petits secrets.​





Très joli Tibo !      :love:


----------



## Talchan (4 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _
> Quel  boulot...   *14 copies...   comment vais-je faire ???   *_



Les 15 copies sont atteintes, ben j'aimerais pas être à ta place  tous plus doués les uns que les autres
courage macelène


----------



## macelene (4 Juillet 2005)

*LEs petits Secrets...       *Bon une date... *Mardi 5 juillet dans la nuit  ...* *

  - Photos...
 - couleurs...
 - Glisser...
 - Palper...
 - rires...
*


 *PoorMonster... *
*
Pierrou ...

** Malow... **

Roberto...  **

MAdo... **

Cillian...

Ah Lumai ces sourires 

Jarhom Un nouveau qui emboîte le pas à une nouvelle 

Energizer...  

Loustic...  

Luc G   ben ça alors...*

*Gilbertus...* 

*Aricosec...   rêve 

Macmarco...  

TiboMonG4...*
*

Merci tout le Monde...     Je suis gâtée...:rose:  de plus en plus difficile de faire un choix... 

*_ 


Quel  boulot...   *15 copies...   comment vais-je faire ???   *_


----------



## Nephou (5 Juillet 2005)

_faut bien se remettre en jambe_

C'était l'un de ces après-midi où, pour une raison plus que pour une autre, on sort prendre l'air là où il n'est pas. 

Il marchait, écrasé par la chaleur et trop las pour seulement envisager de s'arrêter. Vidé. Ses pensées étaient à peine des songes, ses pas des glissements sur la poussière soulevée des pavés. Caméléon blanc épinglé par les rayons du soleil ; sa mélancolie le traînait d'asphalte en bitume. Toujours poussé par le souffle chaud qui déchirait sa gorge il se prit à rêver, espérer une faille dans les murs chaulés.  Que viennent à mourir les *couleurs* délavée de cet été figé.

Un bruit soudain. Un froissement. L'agonie de quelques fibres mêlées. Le dernier cri d'une feuille de papier, sèche à s'en émietter, freina sa chute. Le temps de ramasser ce qui semblait être une lettre il remarqua un manteau d'ombre, offert par un porche, un vieux, un rescapé. Enfin abrité il parcouru le papier de ses doigt, le *palpa*. Ses yeux s'habituèrent à la douceur de l'obscurité le temps d'une éternité. Alors il put franchir la douleur et se laisser *glisser* dans ses souvenirs.

Une heure auparavant, ou peut-être cent ans, le souffle de l'air chassé par le carton des pages d'un album de *photos* le caressait. Le bruissement du papier cristal le berçait. Et puis il y eu ce choc, ce manque : un rectangle blanc au lieu du jaune passé ou des couleurs aimées. Cette cicatrice dans le flot de son histoire l'arrachait à la douceur de l'été. Rage. Silence. Chaleur.

Dans le vent, agonie, disparurent les miettes de la lettre. Ses doigt blanchis par la fureur étaient fermé sur le vide et deux mots rescapés : « Mon amour, ».

Les larmes vinrent d'abord ; des larmes si longtemps retenues. La colère, ensuite, hurla une dernière fois de tout son silence, soufflant la douleur. Détendus, épuisé, il se laissa alors envahir par ses souvenirs sucrés ou salés mais plein de goût. Il frémit des baisers passés et de ceux à venir. Il vit les fêtes, les veillées qui ne prennent jamais fin même les dernières braises étouffées. Il pensa aux étoiles.

Le soir tombait dans une pluie d'or. Des cris. Au loin il aperçut ses amis et les rejoignit pour une fois encore mêler ses *rires* aux leurs ; se soûler de l'air qu'ils respirent.


----------



## macelene (5 Juillet 2005)

*LEs petits Secrets...       *Bon une date... *Mardi 5 juillet dans la nuit  ...* *

  - Photos...
 - couleurs...
 - Glisser...
 - Palper...
 - rires...
*


 *PoorMonster... *
*
Pierrou ...

** Malow... **

Roberto...  **

MAdo... **

Cillian...

Ah Lumai ces sourires 

Jarhom Un nouveau qui emboîte le pas à une nouvelle 

Energizer...  

Loustic...  

Luc G   ben ça alors...*

*Gilbertus...* 

*Aricosec...   rêve 

Macmarco...  

TiboMonG4...

Napasrienfaitdutout...
* *

Merci tout le Monde...     Je suis gâtée...:rose:  de plus en plus difficile de faire un choix... 

*_ 


Quel  boulot...   *16 copies...   comment vais-je faire ???   *_


----------



## Nephou (5 Juillet 2005)

Je tenais à également remercier tout le monde : j'ai besoin de motivation et pour ça vous êtes tous 


bises à tous et pmus particulièrement à ceux croisés au bord (ou à l'intérieur) d'une piscine


----------



## aricosec (5 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Merci tout le Monde...  Je suis gâtée...:rose: de plus en plus difficile de faire un choix... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
ben voyons macelene, et le coup du chapeau ?  , tu as oublié  
.


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ben voyons macelene, et le coup du chapeau ?  , tu as oublié
> .


NON NON et NON l'Arico !!!

Le coup de l'escalier est bien plus équitable !!!


----------



## macelene (5 Juillet 2005)

Je me donne encore la nuit pour lire et faire le choix du relais...  je me régale  :love: 
sans chapeau dans mes escaliers...


----------



## aricosec (6 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je me donne encore la nuit pour lire et faire le choix du relais...  je me régale :love:
> sans chapeau dans mes escaliers...


.
j'ai relu la charte de ce fil,loustic est eliminé pour propos tendancieux  
.
*et d'un !  *


----------



## Nephou (6 Juillet 2005)

argghhh y'a encore des fautes et plus la possibilité d'éditer


----------



## macelene (6 Juillet 2005)

C'est une belle photo de vous tous que j'ai sous les yeux. Pleine de couleurs, de tristesse, de tendresse, de rires, d'amour...
Je voudrai tant que nos envies d'écrire ne finissent pas comme ces héroïnes se dépouillant de leurs charmes sur fond sépia et qui finissent un jour expulsées dans une vieille boîte en carton cachée sous un lit.
Continuez de faire glisser votre plume pour coucher encore vos mots et vos maux...  


 Donc je disais c'est difficile de faire un  choix. Alors... je passe la baguette à

*Nephoupasriendutoutenfait...*   :love:  and  

Estas el ganador de esta temporada... 

Merci  d'avoir été nombreux en ce début d'été pour mon et notre plus grand plaisir.
*PoorMonster, Pierrou, Malow, Roberto, Mado, Cillian, Lumai, Jarhom, Energizer, Loustic, LucG, Gilbertus, Arico, Macmarco, Tibo, Nephou.
* 
À *TO**utes* et *TO**us* *Bonnes Vacances*, me voy lejos del desorden...  por un tiempo...   :love:  

hasta la vista  hasta pronto...


----------



## Nephou (6 Juillet 2005)

:love:


_je suis tout ému et content_

merci Hélène 

Bon tout le monde : faut pas s'endormir : commencez à faire chauffer les neurones : &#8220;lé nouvo soujett il arrive "


----------



## macelene (6 Juillet 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> 
> _je suis tout ému et content_
> ...





 tu étais juste derrière la porte ?        J'attends avec  tes mots de rechange


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2005)

Bravo Nephou !   

Bonnes vacances Hélène !


----------



## Malow (6 Juillet 2005)

Bravo pour ton texte, j'ai beaucoup aimé !   

Macelene a fait un très bon choix, parmis d'autres tous aussi excellents...bravo à tous !!!


----------



## Nephou (7 Juillet 2005)

merci à tous _la future maman et le bébé vont très bien _


le thème : *aveux*

les mots : *récréation, fournir, sucre, chemin et ozalide*

en piste moi je vais me coucher


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> merci à tous _la future maman et le bébé vont très bien _
> 
> 
> le thème : *aveux*
> ...



bravo  et... bonne nuit


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bravo  et... bonne nuit



Tout pareil 
Très beau texte :love:


----------



## Nephou (7 Juillet 2005)

résumé :

le thème : *aveux*

les mots : *récréation, fournir, sucre, chemin et ozalide*

le délai : *le dimanche 15 juillet à minuit*


----------



## aricosec (7 Juillet 2005)

comme quoi,les textes qui parle d'amour,ont toujours la cote !  

.
NEPHOU ne l'a pas oublié,:mouais: 
.
enfin,il faut bien un gagnant   
.
_*comment , je suis de mauvaise foi*_ !  
.
bon  d'accord,c'etait trés bien !


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2005)

rien à voir mais : 

_*SALUT PAPY !!*_


----------



## lumai (7 Juillet 2005)

Félicitations Nephoukedesbômots 




			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> résumé :
> 
> le thème : *aveux*
> 
> ...



Noté !


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> résumé :
> 
> le thème : *aveux*
> 
> ...


Macelene bonnes vacances...

Nephou Bravo...

Mais le dimanche 15 juillet ? de quelle année ?
  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2005)

Bravo Nephou


----------



## Pierrou (7 Juillet 2005)

Yep, bravo à toi  :love:


----------



## Nephou (7 Juillet 2005)

c'est une avalanche de coups qui pleuvent... j'en ai changé de statut :affraid:

merci, je suis vraiment touché... alors maintenant à vous de jouer et de me régaler de vos écrits _précision pour loustic  l'année c'est 2005 :modo:_


----------



## Pierrou (7 Juillet 2005)

Tain ça nous laisse une semaine et demie...  il va falloir être brillants


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> : _précision pour loustic  l'année c'est 2005 :modo:_


Merci pour la précision.
 
Mais ne fous pas la pagaille dans le calendrier !
En 2005 et en France, le 14 juillet se fêtera le jeudi 14 juillet.
Le lendemain, si tout se passe bien, devrait être le vendredi 15 juillet
fête de Donald
Coin Coin !


----------



## Nephou (7 Juillet 2005)

:rose:
vi mais la fatigue, le boulot, tout ça 

:rateau:

_bon ben on dit rendu le dimanche 17 juillet 2005 à 23 h 59_


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> vi mais la fatigue, le boulot, tout ça
> 
> :rateau:
> ...


Courage !
On te soutient !
Un gros dodo et il n'y paraîtra plus !
Dors bien, pas dans la glace, jusqu'à 23 h 58 !


----------



## Gilbertus (8 Juillet 2005)

Je tiens moi aussi à te féliciter. BRAVO.

Je vais essayer de plancher sur ton sujet avec serieux... Pour au minimum faire honneur à l'excellence de ton texte.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Juillet 2005)

Dans son petit bureau du 149e étage, l'odeur d'ammoniaque émanant des *ozalides* tirés à longueur de journée ne gênait pas Calvin. Quand ses "collègues" venaient le voir, ils se mettaient tous à pleurer et à tousser et cela le faisait "sourire". Même son chien n'était pas incommodé. Il lui donna un *sucre* machinalement. Il était rêveur en ce moment mais cela ne nuisait en rien à son travail répétitif et ingrat. Il attendait qu'Elle vienne, comme tous les jours à la même heure, lui donner des tirages à faire. C'était devenu sa *récréation* quotidienne. Elle était la seule à le traiter comme quelqu'un de "normal" et, curieusement, cela lui faisait du bien. Ces sentiments étaient nouveaux pour lui et il essayait de s'adapter à cette découverte. L'amour aussi était une chose inconnue pour lui et le *chemin* à parcourir pouvait être encore long s'il ne se décidait pas à lui avouer ce qu'il ressentait pour Elle. Ce jour-là, quand elle repartit après lui avoir adressé un sourire, il sut qu'il ne pourrait pas *fournir* son quota de travail quotidien. Il fallait qu'il lui parle à tout prix. Il la rattrapa dans le couloir menant aux ascenseurs et, la prenant délicatement par le bras, lui déclara tout de go : "Mademoiselle, je me doute que cela va vous paraître étrange, sinon ridicule, mais je vous aime. J'ai attendu trop longtemps et il fallait que je vous le dise". Elle le regarda, stupéfaite, puis eut un sourire triste. "Mon cher Calvin, je suis très touchée par ce que vous me dites. C'est vrai que je vous aime bien mais, sincèrement, pensez-vous qu'une humaine comme moi puisse avoir la moindre relation avec un androïde ?"
L'autodestruction volontaire de Calvin, incompréhensible au demeurant, fut le premier et unique cas enregistré sur Terra3. Les chercheurs en robotique associés au projet "Calvin" décidèrent, d'un commun accord, de supprimer la "puce d'émotivité" sur les modèles suivants.


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juillet 2005)

Salut les cocos (eh oui, ça fait longtemps) !
Le sujet m'inspire car il fait ressurgir en moi une vieille histoire (enfin, une histoire vraie qui m'est arrivé). 
Je reposte si j'en tire quelque chose


----------



## jahrom (8 Juillet 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> merci à tous _la future maman et le bébé vont très bien _
> 
> 
> le thème : *aveux*
> ...



Oouh c'est chaud la, je capte même pas tous les mots...


----------



## Nephou (8 Juillet 2005)

résumé :

le thème : *aveux*

les mots : *récréation, fournir, sucre, chemin et ozalide*

le délai : *le dimanche 17 juillet à 23 h 59*

et merci aux participants avec, dans l'ordre d'apparition :

--- PoorMonsteR


----------



## Cillian (9 Juillet 2005)

... J'en ai un à faire. Certe! Tardif, mais bon.
 Oui! je l'avoue, je le reconnais, je suis l'auteur de ceci :

*Félicitations Nephou.*

    ​


			
				la machine à boutons a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Nephou.


----------



## aricosec (9 Juillet 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> vi mais la fatigue, le boulot, tout ça
> 
> :rateau:
> ...


.
je m'excuse,mais je prend le TGV a 23 h 30, je voudrais avoir le resultat avant,
???????????  _____ 
comment ça je suis un emmerdeur  
bon !


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2005)

Les aveux de J.

Cette histoire vraie remonte à plus de 15 ans, j'étais alors embauché dans la mini-section dessin vectoriel du département PAO d'une imprimerie.
Le midi, nous étions une petite équipe à aller déjeuner dans un local du bourg (également utilisé pour les visites médicales) et l'un d'entre-nous allait récupérer une cantine de fer blanc - le plat du jour - chez M. Nombidon. 
M. Nombidon, le traiteur du bourg (dont la fille travaillait aussi à la photocompo) avait pour tâche de fournir à nos gosiers la soupe quotidienne qui nous apporterai vigueur et santé pour l'après-midi (protéines et sucres lents étaient de la partie).
Cependant, il n'était pas rare de voir certains éléments volages de l'équipe déserter le troupeau pour aller pique-niquer les beaux jours venus. Ce que nous fîmes allégrement !
Nous étions quatre ou cinq à nous prêter nos voitures pour aller déjeuner sur l'herbe.
On voyait bien que nos petites récréations n'étaient pas du goût de tous. 
Mais on s'en moquait bien !
Puis un matin, J. (avec qui je travaillais en binôme dans une de ces cages à poule d'entreprise) se mit soudain à pleurer à grosses larmes. Je ne comprenais pas pourquoi ! 
Et visiblement certains spectateurs de cette scène pénible avaient plus d'informations que moi (yeux-au-ciel, haussements d'épaules accompagnés de mimiques diverses). 
Pfff ! À croire au regard de certains que j'étais impliqué dans une affaire ignoble... et que j'avais mauvaise grâce à essayer de consoler cette pauvre J.

Elle ne voulait rien me dire, sinon qu'elle m'avait menti - mais que celà ne me concernait pas !

J'ai passé une nuit horrible, à m'imaginer toutes sortes de trucs...
Le lendemain, je coincais J. entre la développeuse de la flasheuse et le bac à ozalides pour lui demander quelqu'explication au comportement hostile de tous ces abrutis de la fab (je l'avais mauvaise).
Et elle fondit en larmes (une habitude, je me disais).
Après quelques reniflements, j'appris qu'elle s'était faite observer (par un gars de la fab) dans une situation compromettante avec un stagiaire du montage sur le bas-côté d'un chemin qui semblait pourtant désert...
Comme ces deux oiseaux étaient pratiquement toujours avec moi, j'ai été mis dans le sac.
Trois mois après, je quittais la boite.
Cinq à sept ans après, j'ai reçu une lettre de candidature du stagiaire.
Aujoud'hui, J. doit toujours être à son poste.

Bon, c'est mal écrit (comme d'hab, composé en dix minutes max dans la fenêtre du navigateur), mais c'est une histoire vraie. Et le seul truc que je regrette vraiment aujourd'hui, c'est de ne pas avoir été à la place du stagiaire


----------



## Nephou (9 Juillet 2005)

résumé :

le thème : *aveux*

les mots : *récréation, fournir, sucre, chemin et ozalide*

le délai : *le dimanche 17 juillet à 22 h 00 pour rico*

et merci aux participants avec, dans l'ordre d'apparition :

--- PoorMonsteR
--- guytantakul


----------



## aricosec (10 Juillet 2005)

c'est pourtant vrai
-


----------



## aricosec (10 Juillet 2005)

suite et fin


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Les aveux de J.
> 
> Cette histoire vraie remonte à plus de 15 ans, j'étais alors embauché dans la mini-section dessin vectoriel du département PAO d'une imprimerie.
> Le midi, nous étions une petite équipe à aller déjeuner dans un local du bourg (également utilisé pour les visites médicales) et l'un d'entre-nous allait récupérer une cantine de fer blanc - le plat du jour - chez M. Nombidon.
> ...



souvenirs, souvenirs...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Juillet 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> suite et fin



Une autre histoire !


----------



## Nephou (11 Juillet 2005)

résumé :

le thème : *aveux*

les mots : *récréation, fournir, sucre, chemin et ozalide*

le délai : *le dimanche 17 juillet à 22 h 00 pour rico*

et merci aux participants avec, dans l'ordre d'apparition :

--- PoorMonsteR
--- guytantakul
--- aricosec 1/2 et 2/2


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2005)

Vous l'avouerez avec la tête
Ce jour personne n'est à la fête
Car même avec le ventilo
Le soleil fait encore bobo
 
Je l'avoue c'est un vilain chien
Partout il court en vrai bolide
Pourquoi l'appeler ozalide
Puisque Loustic lui va si bien
 
Je l'avoue pour gagner un sucre
Il jouerait de l'ophicléide
Et serait encore plus cupide
Que l'olympique champion du lucre
 
Je l'avoue au coeur de l'action
Il n'est pas tout à fait stupide
Croquer le haricot humide
Pour lui c'est une récréation
 
Je l'avoue sur ce parchemin
Aussi inttelligent qu'Euclide
Bien plus fort qu'un petit caïd
Il chasse les gros sur son chemin
 :style: 
Je l'avoue ce gentil menhir
Comme du granit aussi solide
Sans la mollesse d'une chrysalide
Que de joies il sait nous fournir


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juillet 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Vous l'avouerez avec la tête
> Ce jour personne n'est à la fête
> Car même avec le ventilo
> Le soleil fait encore bobo
> ...



Autocélébration ? 
Beau texte quand même


----------



## sofiping (17 Juillet 2005)

jamais venue moi ici .... vite vite , un petit quelque chose   

ok 

La cour de RECREATION etait en plein effervescence  quand subitement la directrice , Mme OZALIDE , sorti de son bureau  les yeux exorbités  et rouge ... 
En CHEMIN , elle attrapa par le cou un éleve et lui dit les dents serrées : Avoue que c'est toi qui as jeté mon paquet de SUCRE en poudre dans les wc ..... comment je vais pouvoir FOURNIR la cantine , qu'est ce qu'on va mettre dans l'café  maintenant .... tu te rends pas compte ... avoue , dist moi que c'est toi , j'tai vu ... mais tu vas avouer non de diou  
Elle etait quasiement en train de l'etrangler au milieu de la cour sous les yeux ebahis des autres enfants ..... et bla bla bla ...... 

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_erratum : c'etait pas sur l'A1 , c'etait dans la cour de l'ecole _ , _qu'ils sont niailles sur tf1 !!!_


----------



## Nephou (17 Juillet 2005)

résumé :

le thème : *aveux*

les mots : *récréation, fournir, sucre, chemin et ozalide*

le délai : *le dimanche 17 juillet à 22 h 00 pour rico*

et merci aux participants avec, dans l'ordre d'apparition :

--- PoorMonsteR
--- guytantakul
--- aricosec 1/2 et 2/2
--- loustic
--- sofiping


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> et bla bla bla ......



Ben, et la suite ?


----------



## Nephou (17 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ben, et la suite ?


Il lui reste 29 minutes pour ça


----------



## Nephou (17 Juillet 2005)

résumé :

le thème : *aveux*

les mots : *récréation, fournir, sucre, chemin et ozalide*

le délai : *le dimanche 17 juillet à 22 h 00 pour rico*

et merci aux participants avec, dans l'ordre d'apparition :

--- PoorMonsteR
--- guytantakul
--- aricosec 1/2 et 2/2
--- loustic
--- sofiping

et je passe le relais à ... loustic que je félicite en remerciant tous les courageux qui ont planché pendant les vacances


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juillet 2005)

loustic


----------



## sofiping (17 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ben, et la suite ?


oh ben quoi .... tf1 avait pris le relais 

maintenant que j'ai reperé les lieux , je prendrais plus de temps la prochaine fois


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> oh ben quoi .... tf1 avait pris le relais



Femme fatale.

Heu, c'est juste le titre du film de TF1  :rose:


----------



## aricosec (18 Juillet 2005)

ce LOUSTIC quand même   ,si il n'etait pas là,..............

ben, ça nous ferait une chance de plus de gagner voyons  
-
bien sur il n'y a pas que le talent,  ,les pots de vin existent  
.
mais bien sur c'est a l'inssu de son plein grè  
_
enfin malgré tout applaudissons  
   
:love:


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> résumé :
> 
> le thème : *aveux*
> 
> ...


Nephou je suis tout foncus...

Ton choix, bien que judicieux et impartial, va déchaîner les jalousies...

Merci au petit chien Loustic qui a fait tout le travail.

Maintenant reste à lancer de nouveaux travaux d'Hercule, pour les costaudes et les costauds, les dures et les durs, les tatouées et les tatoués, etc.

Thème : *Une époque formidable* 

Mots : *Au singulier ou au pluriel, 5 parmi Bijou, Caillou,Chou, Genou, Hibou, Joujou, Pou.* 

Date : *Jeudi 28/07/2005 à 23h59* 

Au boulot !


----------



## guytantakul (18 Juillet 2005)

Nous étions alors les rois
L'argent fleurissait dans nos doigts
garnis de cailloux aux mille éclats
et autres bijoux de cailleras

Pis il y eu cette sucursalle
d'une banque semblant bien banale
On avait brandi nos joujoux
les quidams étaient sur les genoux

Pis soudain, jeunes gens, vieux hiboux
se sont retournés contre nous
les mains en l'air, le long du mur
pétards braqués sur nos figures

Et comme on l'a compris plus tard,
on était tombés dans un traquenard
la vieille dame avec sa chienne
était le sous-chef du GIGN

On est maintenant tous au trou
Aujourd'hui : inspection anti-pou
c'était une époque formidable
ici, comparé, c'est minable !

PS : C'est juste pour agrémenter, je ne peux concourir, je pars en vacances à la fin de la semaine 

Edit : sous-chef, c'est mieux  Pis j'ai enlevé un "et" pour une virgule (enfin quelques ajustements pour qu'on puisse mieux le déclamer - c'est pas parfait  )...


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Nous étions alors les rois
> L'argent fleurissait dans nos doigts
> garnis de cailloux aux mille éclats
> et autres bijoux de cailleras
> ...


Merci pour ta participation.

(Les vacances, ça peut s'annuler)


----------



## aricosec (19 Juillet 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta participation.
> 
> (Les vacances, ça peut s'annuler)


.
de plus,il s'etait fait plutôt rare GUYTAN, 
.
il était urgent qu'il revienne,une plume poetique de plus ça ne se refuse pas   
..........................non ! non !


----------



## guytantakul (19 Juillet 2005)

Bah, des fois je m'éclipse 
J'ai composé ce petit bout de texte en pensant à toi, arico 

Pour la plume, c'est ok - je donne mon aval  

Edit : Oh, crotte, j'ai pas inclus "chou" - dommage, c'était facile à caser - tant pis


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bah, des fois je m'éclipse
> J'ai composé ce petit bout de texte en pensant à toi, arico
> Pour la plume, c'est ok - je donne mon aval
> Edit : Oh, crotte, j'ai pas inclus "chou" - dommage, c'était facile à caser - tant pis


Tant pis ! Pendant ce temps il pousse, l'haricot-chou...

Bonnes vacances.


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Juillet 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> et je passe le relais à ... loustic que je félicite en remerciant tous les courageux qui ont planché pendant les vacances



Si je n'ai pas, en ce moment, le c½ur à participer, les félicitations je peux donner :
Alors, en retard, mais de tout c½ur : Bravo Loustic


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juillet 2005)

Plongée, retour dans le passé. Je ferme les yeux. Je la revois encore, elle était chou avec ses bijoux colorés et un peu kitsch . Belle comme un c½ur. Ses longs cheveux blonds, tressés comme des nattes. Ses grands yeux bleus qui me faisaient chavirer. Sa petite bouche. Certains jaloux avaient dit d'elle qu'elle était vilaine comme un pou. Quelle méchanceté, quelle haine. Pour moi c'était la plus belle. Je me serais mis à genoux pour elle, j'aurais décroché la lune, je serais descendu au fond des mers, escaladé l'Everest, fait le tour du monde. J'aimais vraiment pour la première fois, n'en déplaise à ceux qui prétendaient que j'avais un caillou à la place du c½ur. Je savais que c'était Elle. Pour la Vie.

Une époque formidable, des souvenirs gravés à jamais. Nous n'étions presque plus enfants. Maintenant elle n'est plus là, elle est partie. Les années ont passé. Que me reste-il d'elle, sinon quelques souvenirs, quelques bribes, des cadeaux offerts, des sentiments partagés. Je souris parfois en revoyant ce joujou un peu ridicule qu'elle m'avait offert, mais c'était tellement sincère.

Je me réveille.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Plongée, retour dans le passé. Je ferme les yeux. Je la revois encore, elle était chou avec ses bijoux colorés et un peu kitsch . Belle comme un c½ur. Ses longs cheveux blonds, tressés comme des nattes. Ses grands yeux bleus qui me faisaient chavirer. Sa petite bouche. Certains jaloux avaient dit d'elle qu'elle était vilaine comme un pou. Quelle méchanceté, quelle haine. Pour moi c'était la plus belle. Je me serais mis à genoux pour elle, j'aurais décroché la lune, je serais descendu au fond des mers, escaladé l'Everest, fait le tour du monde. J'aimais vraiment pour la première fois, n'en déplaise à ceux qui prétendaient que j'avais un caillou à la place du c½ur. Je savais que c'était Elle. Pour la Vie.
> 
> Une époque formidable, des souvenirs gravés à jamais. Nous n'étions presque plus enfants. Maintenant elle n'est plus là, elle est partie. Les années ont passé. Que me reste-il d'elle, sinon quelques souvenirs, quelques bribes, des cadeaux offerts, des sentiments partagés. Je souris parfois en revoyant ce joujou un peu ridicule qu'elle m'avait offert, mais c'était tellement sincère.
> 
> Je me réveille.


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Thème : *Une époque formidable*
> 
> Mots : *Au singulier ou au pluriel, 5 parmi Bijou, Caillou,Chou, Genou, Hibou, Joujou, Pou.*
> 
> Date : *Jeudi 28/07/2005 à 23h59*


Merci à vous    *guytantakul   WebOlivier*


----------



## aricosec (21 Juillet 2005)

-
Thème : (Une époque formidable) Bijou, Caillou,Chou, Genou, Hibou, Joujou, Pou. 
-
elle avait un drole de fantasme
de faire l'amour sur des CAILLOUX
et c'est souvent aprés le spasme
que je restais sur les GENOUX
-
mais je n'vais pas en faire un drame
je n'vais pas lui chercher des POUX
meme pas tirer l'signal d'alarme
car vraiment c'est un petit CHOU
-
pourtant c'est dure,mes chéres dames
quand elles trainent sur les cailloux
mais ça manque vraiment de charme
quand avec elles ,elle fait JOUJOU
-
aussi je sais qu'a la prochaine
c'est sur duvet trés trés doux
que j'étendrais ma petite reine
quand elle s'occup'ra d'mes BIJOUX
-
et quand enfin dans un grand ràle
je prendrait mon pied d'un seul coup
nous n'entendrons pas de chacal
juste le cri de quelque HIBOU
---------------
messieurs les verts,j'ai bon là


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> Thème : (Une époque formidable) Bijou, Caillou,Chou, Genou, Hibou, Joujou, Pou.
> -
> elle avait un drole de fantasme
> ...


Merci à vous  guytantakul WebOlivier aricosec
 
(HIBOU donc l'aricosec est cuit...)


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> elle avait un drole de fantasme
> [...]
> juste le cri de quelque HIBOU
> ---------------


 :mouais:




			
				  vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à aricosec.


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2005)

C'est donc pour cela que les hiboux ont de multiples paupières... 
Ca pique moins les yeux ! 
L'évidence même, pourquoi n'y ai-je pas songé plus tôt ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

C'est sans prétention bien sûr, mais je me suis bien amusé 
Pour celles et ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai "caché" (sauf un et une qui se reconnaitront facilement) 9 noms dans ce texte (pas avec la vraie orthographe, bien sûr). Les absentes et les absents voudront bien m'excuser, mais je ne pouvais pas mettre tout le monde. J'ai pris ces noms au hasard  


La bande de joyeux drilles, tous plus bringuezingues les uns que les autres, avait décidé de faire un casse. Ça s'était décidé chez Mado, le bistrot où ils se réunissaient tous les soirs. Gilbert avait lancé négligemment :
- "Et si on s'faisait la banque de la rue Jean Moulins ?".
Herman, dit le *Hibou* à cause de ses grandes lunettes, avait tout de suite répliqué de son accent teuton :
- "Et bourguoi bas, mais on n'endre gomment ?".
- "Par les caves, elles communiquent. Mon pote Fernand m'a r'filé tous les plans de l'immeuble. Il faudra juste percer un mur ou deux. On entre dans une petite salle et là : Bingo ! Au moins 200 petits coffiots rien que pour nous !".
Marcel, qui se faisait appeler Harry par snobisme, en lâcha sa tasse de caoua.
- "200 coffres à ouvrir ? Mais vous êtes félés !".
- "Tais-toi Harrycosec, tu vas nous filer la scoumoune", répliqua Gilbert.
- "J'm'appelle Harry, par Harrycosec ! C'est pas de ma faute si je suis maigre".
Sophie éclata de rire :
- "T'énerves pas Marcel, c'est pas bon pour ton teint".
Guy, la main posée négligement sur le *genou* de Sophie, tapota sur la table :
- "Ho, cool, les mecs. C'est du sérieux, là. Moi j'vous propose de ramener un chalumeau et un marteau-piqueur. Y'a tout ce qu'il faut dans ma boîte, pas de problème".
Marco, ancien flic viré pour divers trafics et qui l'avait blouclé jusque-là, demanda d'un air doucereux :
- "Et on va trouver quoi dans tes coffres, Gilbert, si la maison Royco ne se radine pas avant ?".
Gilbert, évervé par la remarque, répliqua :
- "Nous fait pas tout un mic-mac Marco avec tes anciens copains. T'es plus à Paname. L'immeuble va bientôt être démoli, donc on sera peinards. Y'a aucune raison qu'ils débarquent si on y va en douceur, et surtout, s'ils ne sont pas prévenus. Y'en a qui se sont retrouvés avec une pierre ou un bloc de ciment aux pieds dans la Loire pour moins que ça".
La fin de la phrase, dite sur un ton rageur, calma aussitôt Marco qui la mit tout de suite en sourdine.
Gilbert reprit la parole :
- "On peut trouver d'tout : du fric, de l'or, des bons du Trésor, des *cailloux*. De tout j'vous dis !".
Herman précisa :
- "Brenez uniguement les bierres brécieuses et l'or, za ze revourgue blus vazilement".
Sophie, surnommée La nunuche par toute l'équipe, répliqua :
- "Et si c'est du plaqué, comment vous voyez la différence ?"
Gilbert éclata de rire :
- "Pour toi Sophie, pingouins et manchots c'est pareil ! T'es vraiment trop nunuche. Tu crois qu'les gus qui planquent leur fric à la banque mettent des *bijoux* en plaqué dans leurs coffres ?".
- "Oh ça va Gilbert, tu sais qu't'es soûlant quand tu m'prends pour une gourde ?".
Plié de rire, Guy tenta, culotté comme il était, une dernière question :
- "Et si Harry a raison, malgré tout. On est des p'tits pour ce genre de truc".
Gilbert le regarda, un sourire goguenard aux lèvres. C'était un drôle de loustic le Guy, toujours à changer d'avis comme de chemise : un coup oui un coup non, un coup blanc un coup noir.
- "On improvisera ma poule, et j'vais m'prendre un petit *joujou* avant de partir".
Il avait dit ça d'un air assuré, mais en fait, il n'était vraiment pas sûr de se servir de son "joujou" comme il disait. Il avait trouvé un vieux Makarov sur le web au hasard de ses pérégrinations et l'avait acheté sur un coup de tête. Mais quant à s'en servir, c'était une autre paire de manches.
La banque étant fermée le week-end, ils se réunirent tous le samedi matin dans la cave de l'immeuble, soit Gilbert, Marco, Sophie, Guy et Marcel. Herman, qui s'était fait serrer la veille pour une histoire de proxénétisme, était absent.
Gilbert prit les choses en main tout de suite.
- "Guy, tu connais l'matos alors tu commences avec le marteau-piqueur. J'te file un coup de paluche dès qu'tu fatigues. Guy et Harry - hé, me r'garde pas avec tes yeux de merlants frits Marcel, aujourd'hui j'suis d'bonne humeur - donc, Guy et Harry vous déblayez tout c'qu'on va creuser. Toi Sophie, tu fais l'pet et tu t'occupes de la bouffe et d'la boisson. Tu viendras nous essuyer la tronche de temps en temps. Avec tout c'qui va voler comme poussière là-'dans on va vite être déguisés".
Guy, en attrapant le marteau-piqueur, demanda :
- "J'attaque par où, Gilbert ?".
- "Te prends pas l'*chou*. Ce mur-là est aussi grand que celui d'la salle des coffres. Tape dans l'tas".
Guy attaqua le mur pendant que Gilbert s'allumait une cigarette. Il eut en même temps une sensation bizarre. Quelque chose n'allait pas.
- "Où est passé Marcel ?".
Le son de sa voix fut couvert par le bruit du marteau-piqueur.
Personne n'entendit non plus le bruit lancinant des voitures de police qui approchaient.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> Thème : (Une époque formidable) Bijou, Caillou,Chou, Genou, Hibou, Joujou, Pou.
> -
> elle avait un drole de fantasme
> ...




Arfff !


----------



## sofiping (21 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Le son de sa voix fut couvert par le bruit du marteau-piqueur.
> Personne n'entendit non plus le bruit lancinant des voitures de police qui approchaient.



Marceeeeeeeel ... j'te r'trouvraiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est sans prétention bien sûr, mais je me suis bien amusé
> Pour celles et ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai "caché" (sauf un et une qui se reconnaitront facilement) 9 noms dans ce texte (pas avec la vraie orthographe, bien sûr). Les absentes et les absents voudront bien m'excuser, mais je ne pouvais pas mettre tout le monde. J'ai pris ces noms au hasard
> 
> 
> ...


Merci à vous  guytantakul WebOlivier aricosec
Berzi à fous  PoorMonsteR


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Merci à vous  guytantakul WebOlivier aricosec
> Berzi à fous  PoorMonsteR





Si vous cherchez "François", vous pouvez, par exemple, le découvrir ainsi : 
"Je suis _*franc, sois*_-le aussi avec moi". C'est ainsi que j'ai procédé. 

PS : pour la rue Jean Moulin j'ai mis un "s" à Moulin. Honte à moi :casse:
Edit/Vivement les vacances ! Mais je vous dirai pas pourquoi j'ai édité  :rateau:


----------



## aricosec (22 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est sans prétention bien sûr, mais je me suis bien amusé
> -
> *Guy, la main posée négligement sur le genou de Sophie, tapota sur la table *
> *-*


-
que vois je ! je n'ai pas vu ça ,ce jour là,sophie c'est ma pépé ,je la croyais au charbon,  
-
elle va deguster ce soir  
-
merci PORSMONTER d'avoir cassé le morceau, 
-
je vais te plomber le GUYTAN


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juillet 2005)

pas la peine, ton taxi s'en est déjà chargé - les chaudes lances, ça se cumule pas 

(pardon sophie, c'est pour de rire )


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2005)

On vit une époque formidable. Celui qui sait possède le pouvoir, celui qui pense savoir ne possède rien. Celui qui juge porte les clefs. Les genoux dans la poussière et le regard dans le vide au milieu des cailloux. Le désert sait alors que lui tente de se souvenir où ses ancêtres la trouvaient. La rose des sables ressemble à un chou de verre. Elle est belle parce qu'elle est d'eau. La pluie, ce collier de perle tant rêvé  est déjà dans ce pays plus chère que tous les bijoux que les hommes avec l'aide de la terre ne pourront jamais produire... D'autres font joujou avec, ailleurs, sur d'autres terres... Ses prunelles qui brillent,  comme celle d'un hibou aveuglé par le soleil, se remplissent et l'eau de leur horizon l'emmène bien au-delà de ces terres arides. Les poux de sable seuls donnent de la vie à cette immensité. On vit une époque formidable demain l'eau sera là... Celui qui possède la science donnera la vie, ici...​


----------



## aricosec (25 Juillet 2005)

ah ! ,heureusement que TIBO est là,son texte poétique est bien fait pour nous revigorer !
l'espoir dans la vie , est trop rare chez nos contemporains, pour qu'il ne soit pas applaudie .
. 
clap ! clap !
  
_
_
du coup, je retire mon cou du noeud coulant  !


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On vit une époque formidable. Celui qui sait possède le pouvoir, celui qui pense savoir ne possède rien. Celui qui juge porte les clefs. Les genoux dans la poussière et le regard dans le vide au milieu des cailloux. Le désert sait alors que lui tente de se souvenir où ses ancêtres la trouvaient. La rose des sables ressemble à un chou de verre. Elle est belle parce qu'elle est d'eau. La pluie, ce collier de perle tant rêvé  est déjà dans ce pays plus chère que tous les bijoux que les hommes avec l'aide de la terre ne pourront jamais produire... D'autres font joujou avec, ailleurs, sur d'autres terres... Ses prunelles qui brillent,  comme celle d'un hibou aveuglé par le soleil, se remplissent et l'eau de leur horizon l'emmène bien au-delà de ces terres arides. Les poux de sable seuls donnent de la vie à cette immensité. On vit une époque formidable demain l'eau sera là... Celui qui possède la science donnera la vie, ici...​


Merci à vous guytantakul WebOlivier aricosec PoorMonsteR Tibomon


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ah ! ,heureusement que TIBO est là,son texte poétique est bien fait pour nous revigorer !
> l'espoir dans la vie , est trop rare chez nos contemporains, pour qu'il ne soit pas applaudi .
> du coup, je retire mon cou du noeud coulant  !


Le noeud coulant du croulant... Humm !!!


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2005)

Pfff... Tibo 
voilà pourquoi je ne postais plus trop ici - le niveau est trop haut


----------



## Nephou (27 Juillet 2005)

Les draps glissent lentement au pied du lit, comme la brume se retirant de la Seine.  Le sifflement de la bouilloire, long comme un étirement, agace jusqu'à faire se lever. C'est un supplice infligé à soi-même mais au souvenir vite effacé par le parfum épais des viennoiseries encore chaudes.

Un matin, une nouvelle journée d'été qui s'apprête. Les fenêtres entrouvertes laissent filtrer l'air encore tiède de la nuit, doux comme un soupir de soie effleurant les genoux. Une pensée, un sourire et la pluie froide de la douche, quelques pas de danse esquissés les pieds dans la mousse. Il est tôt et le réveil n'a pas sonné. Il reste, joujou inutile, dés½uvré sur la table de chevet au milieu de reliefs de poussière.
Les secondes deviennent minutes, entouré d'une serviette éponge à regarder la course du soleil derrière les vitres. Le temps ne décompte plus les heures. Il a été balayé avec les dernières miettes dorées de la table en chêne. Il sera peut-être temps quand la rosée --- perles montées en bijoux sur les lames vertes saillant des jardinières --- se sera évaporée...

Mais le temps de quoi ? De se sécher, de s'habiller et se hâter ? Pour sortir, descendre et se tendre, pour se rendre au travail ? Non ! Cela sera celui de se laisser aller, avec nonchalance, à lancer quelques cailloux, glanés au fil d'une promenade matinale, dans l'eau paisible.
Surtout ne se préoccuper de rien, juste de la cuisson du chou pour la potée du soir. Rencontrer des amis, parler et rire, rarement pleurer. Se souvenir et trinquer. Se séparer à la lueur douce des braises. Se dire au revoir quand chassent les hiboux.
Cela pourrait être...


----------



## macelene (27 Juillet 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Les draps glissent lentement au pied du lit, comme la brume se retirant de la Seine.
> Mais le temps de quoi ? ....
> 
> 
> ...


 
J'adore...  lire dans mon bocal entre deux patients...    et là, je ne résiste pas longtemps pour venir lire ici..


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juillet 2005)

Ouais, ça calme ! Bravo nephou !     :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2005)

Joli texte  



PS: merci


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Les draps glissent lentement au pied du lit, comme la brume se retirant de la Seine.  Le sifflement de la bouilloire, long comme un étirement, agace jusqu'à faire se lever. C'est un supplice infligé à soi-même mais au souvenir vite effacé par le parfum épais des viennoiseries encore chaudes.
> 
> Un matin, une nouvelle journée d'été qui s'apprête. Les fenêtres entrouvertes laissent filtrer l'air encore tiède de la nuit, doux comme un soupir de soie effleurant les genoux. Une pensée, un sourire et la pluie froide de la douche, quelques pas de danse esquissés les pieds dans la mousse. Il est tôt et le réveil n'a pas sonné. Il reste, joujou inutile, dés½uvré sur la table de chevet au milieu de reliefs de poussière.
> Les secondes deviennent minutes, entouré d'une serviette éponge à regarder la course du soleil derrière les vitres. Le temps ne décompte plus les heures. Il a été balayé avec les dernières miettes dorées de la table en chêne. Il sera peut-être temps quand la rosée --- perles montées en bijoux sur les lames vertes saillant des jardinières --- se sera évaporée...
> ...



Merci à vous 

guytantakul WebOliver aricosec PoorMonsteR Tibomon Nephou


----------



## aricosec (27 Juillet 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Le noeud coulant du croulant... Humm !!!


.
si ça continue,je vais le remettre,TIBO,NEPHOU,pur jus  
c'est pas fait pour me donner le moral
un plongeon dans ma nullité
merci les gars
.....................................................................
........................................................................
arGH ! ............. GAsp ! ..


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> si ça continue,je vais le remettre,TIBO,NEPHOU,pur jus
> c'est pas fait pour me donner le moral
> un plongeon dans ma nullité
> ...


Mais non ! Mais non ! Mais non !

Sache que pour les posteurs "Avec la tête" signifie "Avec aricosec".

Les gars et les... (féminin ?) filles sont là pour t'encourager à continuer dans la voie royale où tu es déjà bien avancé. Ils te tirent vers le haut, vers le sommet du sommet qui est sur le haricot de l'arico !

Courage !

 

Et prends-en de la graine !


----------



## Hache-Hache (27 Juillet 2005)

Pourquoi le vent s'est-il mélé de toutes ces batailles, à se couper au fil de l'épée s'engouffrer partout dans les cuirasses celle de celui à cheval, et celle des mortes ou survivantes ?
Parfois je parcours au soir les sillons profonds des confrontations passées ce n'est que passé puisque je suis encore face au soleil, creusée dans la terre durçie pleine de cailloux une époque formidable.

Un bijou aux facettes ternies résonnantes de poussière : est-ce cadavre ou ancienne boue du chemin, je ne sais je ne fais que discerner la trace et encore s'efface t-elle parfois.
A cheval l'odeur de cuir mon cheval vivant s'engage dans ces canyons arides, frémissant entre mes genoux lui imposant le calme.
Il a peur des fantômes craint les tremblements des hiboux dociles, et pourtant même si le passé nous frôle de son ombre tout n'est pas que désastre ici.
Formidable cette époque où le sang battait les griffes et les proies, mais n'est pas proie qui veut n'est pas chasseur qui croit.
A l'abandon : toujours cette survivante, des reflets orangés comme une rouille jolie de ses cheveux bien vif défaits, sans l'ombre d'une poussière cette fois sans saleté ni poux ses cheveux symbole, un étendard portée haut ses cheveux à eux seuls témoignent que la naufragée est là, habitante perpétuelle d'une cache troglodyte. 
Sans espoir de départ sans arrivée jamais. Combat de morsures que l'avenir n'atteint plus.

La bataille cette fameuse bataille ne fut gagnée par personne et à bien y réfléchir les autres non plus, voilà c'est ça tu m'écoutes ? 
Voilà : un ex-æquo magnifique une saillie dans la terre pleine de joyaux brillants encore d'odeur de cuir vieilli et de joujous délaissés, des costumes vides, une saillie que parcourt le guerrier du poids de sa monture.
Il n'en descendra pas, cette fois-ci comme les autres, même si la nuit avance.
Pas de bivouac ici-bas.
Un fourreau en soi des souvenirs de soie, une cartographie joyeuse et de la lassitude. Des codes.
Et puis de la poussière vivante, charriée de vent lumineuse dans le soir.
_Il est temps de faire demi-tour dit-il à son cheval._


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2005)

Hache-Hache a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi le vent s'est-il mélé de toutes ces batailles, à se couper au fil de l'épée s'engouffrer partout dans les cuirasses celle de celui à cheval, et celle des mortes ou survivantes ?
> Parfois je parcours au soir les sillons profonds des confrontations passées ce n'est que passé puisque je suis encore face au soleil, creusée dans la terre durçie pleine de cailloux une époque formidable.
> 
> Un bijou aux facettes ternies résonnantes de poussière : est-ce cadavre ou ancienne boue du chemin, je ne sais je ne fais que discerner la trace et encore s'efface t-elle parfois.
> ...


Merci à vous 

guytantakul WebOliver aricosec PoorMonsteR Tibomon Nephou Hache-Hache

 
 

Avis à la population : il reste un peu plus de 27 heures...


----------



## aricosec (28 Juillet 2005)

ça ausssi c'est bien HACHEHACHE,si tu avais parlé d'un HIBOU,j'aurais voté pour toi  

.
..............pourquoi !  
OH ! ,pour rien,j'aime bien les hiboux


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ça ausssi c'est bien HACHEHACHE,si tu avais parlé d'un HIBOU,j'aurais voté pour toi
> 
> .
> ..............pourquoi !
> OH ! ,pour rien,j'aime bien les hiboux





			
				Hache-Hache a dit:
			
		

> Il a peur des fantômes craint les tremblements des hiboux dociles,


----------



## Hache-Hache (28 Juillet 2005)

Le hibou y est, mais je m'aperçois qu'au mépris des règles fondamentales qu'on m'inculquat en école primaire, j'ai mis un "s" à joujoux... 
Et trop tard pour corriger. :hein:


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ...j'aime bien les hiboux


Chouette ! Hibou ! L'aricosec sera bientôt cuit !!!


----------



## aricosec (28 Juillet 2005)

ça quand je dit une connerie on n'me loupe pas  

et pourtant je l'ai relu deux fois, 
il est vrai que germaine  s'occupait  de mon hibou a moi, 
c'est dure de bien lire dans ces conditions  
_
c'est donc mon mien de culpa


----------



## Hache-Hache (28 Juillet 2005)

Faute avouée ne fait pas le moine.


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous.
Vous avez bien bossé.

+ guytantakul   18/07/05
En vacances, pourvu qu'il ne tombe pas sur le chef du GIGN !!!

+ WebOliver   21/07/05
A genoux devant sa belle.

+ Aricosec   21/07/05
Le cri du hibou, à cause des cailloux ?

+ PoorMonsteR   21/07/05
Un vrai scénario

+ TibomonG4   24/07/05
Il ne prêche pas dans le désert

+ Nephou   27/07/05
Apaisant et réconfortant

+ Hache-Hache   28/07/05
Une chevauchée fantastique

J'ai demandé à mon petit chien Loustic quel était son joujou préféré,
il m'a répondu : Ouah ! Ce qui veut dire : Tous !

Bon ! Mais encore ?
Finalement il a reconnu qu'il aimerait au réveil, plutôt que la voiix de son maître (un emmerdeur de première), celle de...
Nephou.

   

Bravo à tous les participants.!
Nephou à toi la direction des opératons.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Juillet 2005)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Juillet 2005)

Et pendant que j'y suis, même si ça n'a intéressé personne  je vais vous dire les noms des personnes cachées dans mon texte.

*mado, aricosec, macmarco, sofiping, loustic, Pierrou, Gilbertus, Guytantakul et WebO.*

La bande de joyeux drilles, tous plus bringuezingues les uns que les autres, avait décidé de faire un casse. Ça s'était décidé chez *Mado*, le bistrot où ils se réunissaient tous les soirs. Gilbert avait lancé négligemment :
- "Et si on s'faisait la banque de la rue Jean Moulin ?".
Herman, dit le Hibou à cause de ses grandes lunettes, avait tout de suite répliqué de son accent teuton :
- "Et bourguoi bas, mais on n'endre gomment ?".
- "Par les caves, elles communiquent. Mon pote Fernand m'a r'filé tous les plans de l'immeuble. Il faudra juste percer un mur ou deux. On entre dans une petite salle et là : Bingo ! Au moins 200 petits coffiots rien que pour nous !".
Marcel, qui se faisait appeler Harry par snobisme, en lâcha sa tasse de caoua.
- "200 coffres à ouvrir ? Mais vous êtes félés !".
- "Tais-toi *Harrycosec*, tu vas nous filer la scoumoune", répliqua Gilbert.
- "J'm'appelle Harry, par Harrycosec ! C'est pas de ma faute si je suis maigre".
Sophie éclata de rire :
- "T'énerves pas Marcel, c'est pas bon pour ton teint".
Guy, la main posée négligement sur le genou de Sophie, tapota sur la table :
- "Ho, cool, les mecs. C'est du sérieux, là. Moi j'vous propose de ramener un chalumeau et un marteau-piqueur. Y'a tout ce qu'il faut dans ma boîte, pas de problème".
Marco, ancien flic viré pour divers trafics et qui l'avait blouclé jusque-là, demanda d'un air doucereux :
- "Et on va trouver quoi dans tes coffres, Gilbert, si la maison Royco ne se radine pas avant ?".
Gilbert, évervé par la remarque, répliqua :
- "Nous fait pas tout un mic-*mac Marco* avec tes anciens copains. T'es plus à Paname. L'immeuble va bientôt être démoli, donc on sera peinards. Y'a aucune raison qu'ils débarquent si on y va en douceur, et surtout, s'ils ne sont pas prévenus. Y'en a qui se sont retrouvés avec une
*pierre ou* un bloc de ciment aux pieds dans la Loire pour moins que ça".
La fin de la phrase, dite sur un ton rageur, calma aussitôt Marco qui la mit tout de suite en sourdine.
Gilbert reprit la parole :
- "On peut trouver d'tout : du fric, de l'or, des bons du Trésor, des cailloux. De tout j'vous dis !".
Herman précisa :
- "Brenez uniguement les bierres brécieuses et l'or, za ze revourgue blus vazilement".
Sophie, surnommée La nunuche par toute l'équipe, répliqua :
- "Et si c'est du plaqué, comment vous voyez la différence ?"
Gilbert éclata de rire :
- "Pour toi *Sophie, ping*ouins et manchots c'est pareil ! T'es vraiment trop nunuche. Tu crois qu'les gus qui planquent leur fric à la banque mettent des bijoux en plaqué dans leurs coffres ?".
- "Oh ça va *Gilbert, tu s*ais qu't'es soûlant quand tu m'prends pour une gourde ?".
Plié de rire, *Guy tenta, cul*otté comme il était, une dernière question :
- "Et si Harry a raison, malgré tout. On est des p'tits pour ce genre de truc".
Gilbert le regarda, un sourire goguenard aux lèvres. C'était un drôle de *loustic* le Guy, toujours à changer d'avis comme de chemise : un coup oui un coup non, un coup blanc un coup noir.
- "On improvisera ma poule, et j'vais m'prendre un petit joujou avant de partir".
Il avait dit ça d'un air assuré, mais en fait, il n'était vraiment pas sûr de se servir de son "joujou" comme il disait. Il avait trouvé un vieux Makarov sur le *web au* hasard de ses pérégrinations et l'avait acheté sur un coup de tête. Mais quant à s'en servir, c'était une autre paire de manches.
La banque étant fermée le week-end, ils se réunirent tous le samedi matin dans la cave de l'immeuble, soit Gilbert, Marco, Sophie, Guy et Marcel. Herman, qui s'était fait serrer la veille pour une histoire de proxénétisme, était absent.
Gilbert prit les choses en main tout de suite.
- "Guy, tu connais l'matos alors tu commences avec le marteau-piqueur. J'te file un coup de paluche dès qu'tu fatigues. Guy et Harry - hé, me r'garde pas avec tes yeux de merlants frits Marcel, aujourd'hui j'suis d'bonne humeur - donc, Guy et Harry vous déblayez tout c'qu'on va creuser. Toi Sophie, tu fais l'pet et tu t'occupes de la bouffe et d'la boisson. Tu viendras nous essuyer la tronche de temps en temps. Avec tout c'qui va voler comme poussière là-'dans on va vite être déguisés".
Guy, en attrapant le marteau-piqueur, demanda :
- "J'attaque par où, Gilbert ?".
- "Te prends pas l'chou. Ce mur-là est aussi grand que celui d'la salle des coffres. Tape dans l'tas".
Guy attaqua le mur pendant que Gilbert s'allumait une cigarette. Il eut en même temps une sensation bizarre. Quelque chose n'allait pas.
- "Où est passé Marcel ?".
Le son de sa voix fut couvert par le bruit du marteau-piqueur.
Personne n'entendit non plus le bruit lancinant des voitures de police qui approchaient.

Voili, voilou, et merci aux (involontaires) participants


----------



## Nephou (29 Juillet 2005)

:rose:

je sais pas quoi dire :rose:


merci merci merci et bravo à tous pour cet espace de lecture toujours varié et rafraichissant _on en a besoin en ce moment _


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2005)

Bravo Nephou  Comme tu dis, ici il fait frais et c'est bien agréable


----------



## aricosec (29 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Nephou  Comme tu dis, ici il fait frais et c'est bien agréable


.
            .........gasp !
-
voila ce que ça donne un pépé qui clique sur un vieux clavier,la touche reste coincé !  
-
excusez,je voulais pas en mettre autant,ne rêve pas NEPHOU


----------



## Nephou (29 Juillet 2005)

*« Ici entre... »* sera le thème de la prochaine session

la liste des courses sera la suivante:

gentleman
toiture
conserver
mousse
ravin

et les mots à employer *dans cet ordre* :modo:

le délai sera fixé par moi-même à la ligne suivante


le vendredi 5 août 2005_si le vendredi est bien le cinq et si le délai n'est pas trop court. Il faudra sinon attendre le 22 que je rentre de Bretagne_


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,
Si je peux me permettre, avec "ici entre..." tu veux dire quoi exactement ?


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *« Ici entre... »* sera le thème de la prochaine session
> 
> la liste des courses sera la suivante:
> 
> ...


Formidable ! Vendredi est bien le 5 août !!!
Les courses ne se feront pas à Carchan mais au marché (un vrai avec des vendeurs qui gueulent...).


----------



## Nephou (29 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Si je peux me permettre, avec "ici entre..." tu veux dire quoi exactement ?







à prononcer à la manière d'André Malraux ;-)


oups,  me suis trompé de sens


----------



## Nephou (29 Juillet 2005)

*« Entre ici... »* sera le thème de la prochaine session

la liste des courses sera la suivante:

gentleman
toiture
conserver
mousse
ravin

et les mots à employer *dans cet ordre* :modo:

le délai :
le vendredi 5 août 2005 au soir


----------



## lumai (29 Juillet 2005)

Ce sera sans moi !


----------



## loustic (30 Juillet 2005)

Au lieu d'écouter sa maman
Qui le voyait en gentleman

Il ne pensait qu'à la biture
Et il tomba de la toiture

Non, ils ne vont pas l'inhumer
Ses copains veulent le conserver

Réunis pour une dernière mousse
Ils s'en envoient une bonne secousse

Le Panthéon attendra bien
Les voilà tous dans le ravin

 Pas candidat cette fois. Dix lignes en vitesse avant de partir pour l'Aveyron


----------



## aricosec (31 Juillet 2005)

les vacances n'excusent pas tout,LUMAI et LOUSTIC (carton jaune) 

-
« Ici entre... » sera le thème de la prochaine session,vendredi 5 aout
__
la liste des courses sera la suivante:,gentleman,toiture,conserver,mousse,ravin
-
entre ici, disait la belle au GENTLEMAN
qui passait doucement, habillée d'insolence
et tout auréolé d'une lumiere diaphane
que deversait la clarté rayonnante.
le port s'assoupissait,bercé d'un doux ressac
la lune se mirait sur le faît des TOITURES
un marin s'endormait au fond de son hamac
on entendait claquer au loin quelques voilures
mais sur le quai pourtant,y vivent d'autres hommes
qui sillonnent les mers,issus de flibustiers
essayant ardemment de CONSERVER en sommes
une libertée digne d'un vieux boucanier
c'est dans un vieux bistrot,ouvert au petit jour
que j'ai croisé antan ,ce fier terre neuva
qui des mers ici bas,en avait fait le tour
et se noyait pourtant dans quelque ratafia (1)
j'avais en ce temps là,les espoirs d'un MOUSSE
d'aventures insolites ,de grandes decouvertes
l'envie au coeur rivée de la grande secousse
surgissant de la mer,enfin l'ile deserte
les ans m'ont obligés a entendre raison
il me faut oublier ces rêves incertains
mais il me restera encore cette passion
que j'ai et que j'aurais pour la vie de marin
sans peur il ont franchis 40 rugissants
et franchi tout les pieges,que pose le malin
si il leur faut mourir ils y vont en chantant
ils epousent la mer,se moquant du RAVIN (2)

-
-(1) qu'ils assurent tous prendre a l'inssu de leur plein gré
-(2) le ravin ou il pourrait tomber,avec un abus consequent de ratafia.
"mais toujours a l'inssu de leur plein gré "


----------



## Nephou (31 Juillet 2005)

*« Entre ici... »* sera le thème de la prochaine session

la liste des courses sera la suivante:

gentleman
toiture
conserver
mousse
ravin

et les mots à employer *dans cet ordre* :modo:

le délai :
le vendredi 5 août 2005 au soir


merci à loustic pour sa participations hors concours pour cause de vacances
et à l'arico et ses vers


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Août 2005)

D'accord ça se complique un peu on dirait mais Loustic et l'Arico on déjà relevé le défi vaillamment


----------



## Nephou (1 Août 2005)

C'est juste une petite pointe d'épices, une variation de la recette.

à bientôt  TibomonG4 ? j'attends les contributions avec impatience


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Août 2005)

"Entre ici comme un *gentleman*, Jean-Louis, et ressors-en de même." Cette petite phrase sybilline prononcée par François, le videur, une main posée sur son épaule, n'étonna pas Jean-Louis qui crut à une boutade. François avait l'habitude de taquiner un peu les clients.
Ce n'était pas, loin de là, la première fois qu'il venait dans cette boîte de strip. Non pas pour chercher une aventure ou tromper sa femme (il était même venu une fois avec elle), mais l'endroit lui plaisait. L'ambiance y était feutrée malgré tout. Tout le gratin de Paris se réunissait régulièrement ici, donc pas de voyoux, pas d'esclandres entre les clients. La décoration bois et cuir rassurait et la *toiture* en verre qui laissait passer quelques rayons de lune le laissait souvent rêveur. Pourtant, ce soir, en s'asseyant à sa table, son regard fut immédiatement attiré par la splendide créature qui se déhanchait, nue, sur la piste et il faillit tomber de sa chaise. Son c½ur battait à tout rompre et il essayait de *conserver* un semblant de calme. Il regardait, presque sans la voir, sa femme se frotter langoureusement à un jeune bellâtre habillé en *mousse*. Il ne comprenait plus et le temps qui passait trop vite à son gré n'arrangeait pas son état. Son c½ur battait de plus en plus vite et il ressentit une douleur aiguë. Il se sentit glisser de sa chaise et eut l'impression de tomber dans un *ravin* sans fond tellement sa chute lui parut longue.
Avant que son c½ur ne s'arrête définitivement, il repensa à la phrase du videur : "Entre ici comme un gentleman, Jean-Louis, et ressors-en de même".


----------



## Nephou (2 Août 2005)

*« Entre ici... »* sera le thème de la prochaine session

la liste des courses sera la suivante:

gentleman
toiture
conserver
mousse
ravin

et les mots à employer *dans cet ordre* :modo:

le délai :
le vendredi 5 août 2005 au soir


merci à loustic pour sa participations hors concours pour cause de vacances,
à l'arico et ses vers;
et à PoorMonsteR


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Août 2005)

Ils s'étaient rencontrés entre ici et ailleurs. Au détour d'une discussion ils avaient compris que tout serait différent à partir de ce jour-là mais il fallait attendre. Quelques mois passèrent avant qu'ils ne se revoient. Le gentleman portait toujours avec lui l'objet qu'il avait découvert dans le grenier sous la toiture de la maison d'été. Il ne se posait pas la question de savoir comment il avait été conservé en l'état pendant toutes ces années. Ils avaient juré de l'ouvrir un jour de septembre ensemble. En attendant le temps passait. Certes ils aurait aimé parler et il avait le sentiment d'être mis à l'écart. Il était reparti dans la maison d'été ce dernier jour du mois d'août. Les mousses vertes étaient parsemées de milliers de petites fleurs violettes si fragiles qu'un coup de vent les faisaient se coucher. C'était le jour. Il avait parcouru le ravin sans succès lorsque son ami arrivant du bout de la cour lui cria : "Je l'ai trouvé". Un regard échangé sans mot dire suffit. La petite clé ouvragée était là dans sa main. La boîte fut ouverte et il regardèrent à l'intérieur. Il était écrit : "À ceux qui ouvriront la boîte" sur un morceau de papier jauni par le temps. Ils se regardèrent interloqués. Comment l'auteur de la lettre savait-il qu'ils seraient deux ?! Une fois déplié ils lurent : "Si tout s'est bien passé, malgré le temps, les sursauts de la vie et les tempêtes vous avez pu vous rencontrer. J'ai laissé dans la maison d'été tout le bonheur de ma vie. Il est là pour vous. Mon mari un jour est parti à la guerre et n'est pas revenu. Heureusement avant de partir avec son ami ils s'étaient fait une promesse : le jour où l'un d'eux mourrait le second devait tout faire pour que cette maison voit naître une nouvelle amitié. Si vous êtes là c'est que malgré tout vous avez décidé de suivre le chemin. Il n'y a rien à attendre de plus de la vie que cela. Cette maison vivra à nouveau grâce à vous et elle portera à nouveau son nom... Vous avez tout mon agrément pour trouver son nom, gentlemen." Ils se mirent à rire.​


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

C'est beau, c'est autobiographique ?


----------



## Nephou (5 Août 2005)

*« Entre ici... »* sera le thème de la prochaine session

la liste des courses sera la suivante:

gentleman
toiture
conserver
mousse
ravin

et les mots à employer *dans cet ordre* :modo:

le délai :
le vendredi 5 août 2005 au soir


merci à loustic pour sa participations hors concours pour cause de vacances,
à l'arico et ses vers,
à PoorMonsteR
et àTibomonG4

Merci à tous : lire et relire vos textes m'a permis de faire passer quelques minutes de découragement.



Pour le vainqueur cette fois : honneur aux vers


arico 


_demain je pars en Bretagne  profitez tous bien de la vie et à bientô_


----------



## Pierrou (5 Août 2005)

Merde pas le temps .... tant pis


----------



## Nephou (5 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Merde pas le temps .... tant pis


  pour une prochaine fois alors


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Août 2005)

Bravo arico !

Ça c'est de la belle ouvrage !


----------



## aricosec (6 Août 2005)

je le savais,c'est le mois du vers,déja THEBIG fait un tabac avec son ténia qui s'accroche comme une teigne,son lombric qui se regarge  

mes vers a moi sont solidaires , 
-
alors quand meme bravo moi !  
-




-
*bientot le nouveau défi !*
:love:


----------



## aricosec (6 Août 2005)

*le théme ="donnez l'envie a quelqun de visitez un monument quelconque*" 
-
les mots= *colére,bizarre,seigneur,police,parabole*
bien sur avec les vacances il va y avoir peu de candidats,les cartons rouges vont tomber  
-
      une semaine de delai sera bienvenue ça sera donc
le DIMANCHE 14 AOUT le verdict
-
ps:je ne suis jamais monté dans la tour eiffel


----------



## Pierrou (6 Août 2005)

La vache ça va etre coton ça ! 
Je vais réfléchir à la question  ( ça me fera de l'entrainement pour hypokhâgne l'an prochain  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Août 2005)

Bravo l'Arico  Pierrou je suis d'accord avec toi, ça se complique :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Août 2005)

Je remercie MacMarco  de m'avoir fait découvrir ce thread. 
 Mon prochain post contiendra ma première contribution. :bebe:
 J'en appelle à votre indulgence...


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Août 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *le théme ="donnez l'envie a quelqun de visitez un monument quelconque*"
> -
> les mots= *colére,bizarre,seigneur,police,parabole*
> bien sur avec les vacances il va y avoir peu de candidats,les cartons rouges vont tomber
> ...






 J'étais en colère. Maggie était une fille adorable, et souvent curieuse de bien des choses... De pratiquement tout en fait. Mais je ne parvenais pas à la convaincre de visiter la Tour Eiffel...
  De la part d'une personne aussi cultivée, fine et ouverte d'esprit, son attitude me semblait bizarre. 

J'en arrivai donc à lui conter l'histoire de ce seigneur de la guerre du Japon féodal, qui voulait conquérir autant de provinces qu'il en pouvait combattre, et qui jamais ne daignait porter une quelconque marque de respect pour ces terres nouvellement conquises ou leur population... 
Ses seules "visites" de monuments consistaient en le fait de bien vérifier que partout flottait sa bannière, qu'elle était visible de loin, et qu'il n'y avait pas un temple, pas un quelconque bâtiment officiel qui ne fût frappé du sceau de ses armoiries. Pas un document que l'on signât qui ne fut frappé de l'idéogramme de sa seigneurie, ni calligraphié dans la police de caractères de son choix.
Son dédain pour les chefs de guerre vaincus et les peuples soumis par ses armées finirent par jouer contre lui. Faute de respecter ses ennemis d'hier, ceux qu'il combattait encore, et ceux qu'il se préparait à attaquer, il finit par perdre jusqu'à la considération de ses alliés, de ses pairs et de ses hommes. Il commença par perdre des batailles, puis des guerres... Puis il finit par tomber en disgrâce. Il fut même banni des terres où il avait vu le jour, et finit par se suicider, pour laver le déshonneur d'avoir connu la défaite, l'humiliation et l'exil...
Que n'écoutât-il davantage ses conseillers, qui pourtant lui avaient répété de ne jamais venir en territoire fraîchement conquis sans au moins faire semblant de manifester de l'intérêt pour les habitants, les lieux, et les monuments...

  C'est par le biais de cette parabole que je parvins à convaincre Maggie de visiter la Tour Eiffel. 
  Pourtant, l'histoire du déclin de cet illustre conquérant ne fut jamais, à ma connaissance, rapportée par un autre que moi... 
  J'hésite encore aujourd'hui à faire à Maggie l'aveu de ma supercherie...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Août 2005)

Bienvenue  L'indulgence ne sera apparemment pas nécessaire  Bravo


----------



## aricosec (8 Août 2005)

et voila,un nouvel arrivant qui vous met de suite la barre haute  

  HUMAN FLY !
_
_
PS pour vous la barre  haute , et pour moi le nez dans mon caca  
pauvre nul parigot qui n'a jamais grimpé la grande  dame !


----------



## macmarco (8 Août 2005)

Bravo M'sieur Rico !   

Je vais essayer de participer, mais ça fait peut-être un peu court, une semaine ? 
En tenant justement compte des vacances, si tu rallonges le délai, tu auras peut-être plus de monde... 



[Edith]
A propos, il n'est jamais trottoir pour bien fer !  
[/Edith]


----------



## aricosec (9 Août 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bravo M'sieur Rico !
> 
> [Edith]
> A propos, il n'est jamais trottoir pour bien fer !
> [/Edith]


[RE-Edith]
"je ne suis pas celle que vous croyez "  
[FIN/Edith]
 
-
enfin d'ici dimanche on verra bien ,j'en ai vu d'autres qui rallongeait les délais a la fin  
_


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2005)

"Ça n'existe pas !". Sur ce ton péremptoire le petit garçon, la casquette de police de sa panoplie vissée sur la tête, avait exprimé toute la colère du monde. Son grand-père le regarda l'air surpris puis lui demanda de venir s'installer à côté de lui devant le feu de cheminée. Il commença son histoire : "Il était une fois un petit garçon nommé Hosni. Il était fils de bédouin et voyageait souvent avec la caravane qui allait vers Amman. Un jour de voyage, tout l'équipage fut pris dans une tempête de sable. Hosni assis sur son dromadaire fut projeté au sol tandis que son compagnon effrayé se mit à courir à pleins sabots droit devant lui. Hosni ne pensant qu'à son dromadaire se mit à courir pour le rattraper. Il était aveuglé par le sable qui volait tout autour de lui. Il criait de toutes ses forces pour appeler son compagnon mais le vent rugissant couvrait ses mots. Hosni découragé s'arrêta épuisé et se mit à pleurer. Perdu, il finit par s'asseoir au milieu des tourbillons de sable pour essuyer ses larmes. Il s'endormit là. Alors commença son rêve... La tempête était finie il était réveillé mais le soleil avait disparu.  Allongé au sol il écarquilla les yeux et vit au dessus de lui une grande parabole de pierre. C'était magnifique, la palette de couleurs de la roche allaient du rose à l'ocre en passant par le gris, le jaune et le rouille par vagues successives. Il se mit debout et tourna sur lui même en levant la tête droit vers ce ciel de pierre. Au milieu du silence il tendit l'oreille. Son dromadaire appelait. Pris d'une joie sans nom, il se mit à courir vers un puits de lumière et vit enfin son dromadaire. Il se précipita pour le serrer entre ses bras. Tout à la joie des retrouvailles il serra sa joue contre la fourrure de son compagnon. Il lui fallut quelques instants pour lever enfin la tête et il n'en cru pas ses yeux. Il y avait là une gigantesque façade bizarre avec six colonnes sculptées dans le grès rose. Hosni n'en revenait pas, il l'avait trouvé. Les anciens lui avaient raconté qu'en empruntant la route des rois tous les bédouins cherchaient les dernières demeures des seigneurs et leurs temples. Et lui, le petit Hosni avait face à lui le fabuleux Khazneh. Architecture de pierre d'une beauté sans nom qui porte sur sa façade l'urne au trésor. Il resta un moment devant le trésor du pharaon puis il sentit le vent frais, frissonna et se réveilla. "Comme c'est étrange" se dit-il," je me suis endormi dans mon rêve!" Se frottant les yeux pour effacer les brumes du sommeil, il vit que le Khazneh était bien là devant lui. Il monta aussitôt sur son dromadaire pour rattraper les bédouins. Il fut rassuré de voir que la caravane l'avait attendu à l'entrée du Siq. Dès il la vit il se mit à crier joyeusement : "J'ai trouvé Pétra !"". Le feu crépitait doucement dans la cheminée. "Voilà, c'est fini..." dit le grand-père en regardant son petit fils dont les yeux brillaient de fatigue. Et tout en l'embrassant il lui murmura : "Tu vois que les rêves existent. Un jour tu verras tout cela et ce jour là, tu penseras à Hosni". L'enfant s'endormit.​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> "Ça n'existe pas !". Sur ce ton péremptoire le petit garçon, la casquette de police de sa panoplie vissée sur la tête, avait exprimé toute la colère du monde. Son grand-père le regarda l'air surpris puis lui demanda de venir s'installer à côté de lui devant le feu de cheminée. Il commença son histoire : "Il était une fois un petit garçon nommé Hosni. Il était fils de bédouin et voyageait souvent avec la caravane qui allait vers Amman. Un jour de voyage, tout l'équipage fut pris dans une tempête de sable. Hosni assis sur son dromadaire fut projeté au sol tandis que son compagnon effrayé se mit à courir à pleins sabots droit devant lui. Hosni ne pensant qu'à son dromadaire se mit à courir pour le rattraper. Il était aveuglé par le sable qui volait tout autour de lui. Il criait de toutes ses forces pour appeler son compagnon mais le vent rugissant couvrait ses mots. Hosni découragé s'arrêta épuisé et se mit à pleurer. Perdu, il finit par s'asseoir au milieu des tourbillons de sable pour essuyer ses larmes. Il s'endormit là. Alors commença son rêve... La tempête était finie il était réveillé mais le soleil avait disparu. Allongé au sol il écarquilla les yeux et vit au dessus de lui une grande parabole de pierre. C'était magnifique, la palette de couleurs de la roche allaient du rose à l'ocre en passant par le gris, le jaune et le rouille par vagues successives. Il se mit debout et tourna sur lui même en levant la tête droit vers ce ciel de pierre. Au milieu du silence il tendit l'oreille. Son dromadaire appelait. Pris d'une joie sans nom, il se mit à courir vers un puits de lumière et vit enfin son dromadaire. Il se précipita pour le serrer entre ses bras. Tout à la joie des retrouvailles il serra sa joue contre la fourrure de son compagnon. Il lui fallut quelques instants pour lever enfin la tête et il n'en cru pas ses yeux. Il y avait là une gigantesque façade bizarre avec six colonnes sculptées dans le grès rose. Hosni n'en revenait pas, il l'avait trouvé. Les anciens lui avaient raconté qu'en empruntant la route des rois tous les bédouins cherchaient les dernières demeures des seigneurs et leurs temples. Et lui, le petit Hosni avait face à lui le fabuleux Khazneh. Architecture de pierre d'une beauté sans nom qui porte sur sa façade l'urne au trésor. Il resta un moment devant le trésor du pharaon puis il sentit le vent frais, frissonna et se réveilla. "Comme c'est étrange" se dit-il," je me suis endormi dans mon rêve!" Se frottant les yeux pour effacer les brumes du sommeil, il vit que le Khazneh était bien là devant lui. Il monta aussitôt sur son dromadaire pour rattraper les bédouins. Il fut rassuré de voir que la caravane l'avait attendu à l'entrée du Siq. Dès il la vit il se mit à crier joyeusement : "J'ai trouvé Pétra !"". Le feu crépitait doucement dans la cheminée. "Voilà, c'est fini..." dit le grand-père en regardant son petit fils dont les yeux brillaient de fatigue. Et tout en l'embrassant il lui murmura : "Tu vois que les rêves existent. Un jour tu verras tout cela et ce jour là, tu penseras à Hosni". L'enfant s'endormit.​





 Excellente contribution!...  Félicitations 


 Par ailleurs, je profite de l'occasion pour préciser que je n'avais en fait pas bien compris les règles du jeu. :rateau:
 J'aurais dû mieux me renseigner.  Mais je pensais que chaque mot à inclure dans le texte devait apparaître dans le même ordre d'occurrence que dans le message indiquant les mots à inclure. Je croyais aussi qu'il fallait absolument respecter les majuscules et les minuscules (seigneur avec une minuscule, donc, par exemple), et les singuliers et les pluriels (seigneur au singulier, non au pluriel)... Bref, je constate que j'ai inutilement tout compliqué!... :rateau:
 Les règles du jeu sont finalement moins contraignantes que je le croyais.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, je profite de l'occasion pour préciser que je n'avais en fait pas bien compris les règles du jeu. :rateau:
> J'aurais dû mieux me renseigner.  Mais je pensais que chaque mot à inclure dans le texte devait apparaître dans le même ordre d'occurrence que dans le message indiquant les mots à inclure. Je croyais aussi qu'il fallait absolument respecter les majuscules et les minuscules (seigneur avec une minuscule, donc, par exemple), et les singuliers et les pluriels (seigneur au singulier, non au pluriel)... Bref, je constate que j'ai inutilement tout compliqué!... :rateau:
> Les règles du jeu sont finalement moins contraignantes que je le croyais.



Merci  C'est vrai qu'Arico n'a pas précisé contrairement à Nephou lorsqu'il a posé le sujet de la session précédente donc, pour ma part, j'ai choisi de composer selon les régles habituelles  Tu en as d'autant plus de mérite de t'être imposé ces contraintes supplémentaires 



_PS: Désolée pour les fautes restantes dans mon texte. Une relecture aurait été utile _


----------



## aricosec (12 Août 2005)

NEPHOU a voulu apporter une variante,la seule contrainte c'etait d'employer tout les mots
les erudits    voulant me charrier,sont prés a me reprendre sur l'orthographe
MAIS !
vous n'aurez jamais ma liberté d'ecrire  
-
pom ! pom ! pom !  pom ! 
-
j'ai déja deux noms dans mon chapeau,et un carton jaune a HUMAN FLY
pour ses reproches,un autre a TIBO pour l'avoir approuvé !
NA! :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> NEPHOU a voulu apporter une variante,la seule contrainte c'etait d'employer tout les mots
> les erudits    voulant me charrier,sont prés a me reprendre sur l'orthographe
> MAIS !
> vous n'aurez jamais ma liberté d'ecrire
> ...




 Quels reproches?... 
Aurais-je formulé des reproches à quelqu'un ou vis-à-vis de quelque chose dans ce thread, et je ne m'en serais pas même rendu compte?... :rateau:


----------



## aricosec (13 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Quels reproches?...
> Aurais-je formulé des reproches à quelqu'un ou vis-à-vis de quelque chose dans ce thread, et je ne m'en serais pas même rendu compte?... :rateau:


_
encore quelqun qui fait des choses a l'inssu ce son plein gré  
  
-------------------
un delai obligatoire jusqu'a mardi est conseillé a ARICOSEC
en effet celui ci va faire un barbecue monstre dimanche
il ne sera donc pas apte a juger,le lundi plein comme un boudin il le passera a cuver.
mardi donc ,si il est sortable il donnera des notes.
-
c'est MACMARCO qui va etre content  
-
mea culpa !


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

Lili était sur sa terrasse, étendue sur son transat pour profiter des derniers rayons de soleil de la journée... Dans quelques minutes, il serait là.
Cela faisait si longtemps qu'elle l'attendait, qu'elle éprouva à ce moment précis une sensation bizarre : celle d'arriver à ses fins après une longue et difficile bataille. Car oui, la quête avait été terriblement éprouvante, elle avait dû faire face à de multiples ennemis, avait connu des sentiments de frustration, de colère face au manque d'intelligence des troupes adverses dont les seigneurs n'avaient même pas daigné lui accorder une entrevue... Une honte ! 
Elle entendit soudain une voiture au bas de son immeuble et son coeur s'emballa. mais ce n'était que la police qui se rendait dans un bâtiment voisin... Ne tenant plus en place, elle alla se servir un verre de bon Bourgogne à la cuisine, et en le sirotant, elle se remémora les différentes étapes de son périple... Tout d'abord le premier contact qui s'était fort bien déroulé... d'après elle. Puis une longue période d'attente et les ennuis qui commençaient, l'incompréhension, l'incompétence...
Ding, dong ! Elle n'osait plus y croire... elle se précipita pour ouvrir la porte, et c'était bien lui qui attendait derrière : l'installateur de parabole... Les 237 chaînes étaient enfin à elle !


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Lili était sur sa terrasse, étendue sur son transat pour profiter des derniers rayons de soleil de la journée... Dans quelques minutes, il serait là.
> Cela faisait si longtemps qu'elle l'attendait, qu'elle éprouva à ce moment précis une sensation bizarre : celle d'arriver à ses fins après une longue et difficile bataille. Car oui, la quête avait été terriblement éprouvante, elle avait dû faire face à de multiples ennemis, avait connu des sentiments de frustration, de colère face au manque d'intelligence des troupes adverses dont les seigneurs n'avaient même pas daigné lui accorder une entrevue... Une honte !
> Elle entendit soudain une voiture au bas de son immeuble et son coeur s'emballa. mais ce n'était que la police qui se rendait dans un bâtiment voisin... Ne tenant plus en place, elle alla se servir un verre de bon Bourgogne à la cuisine, et en le sirotant, elle se remémora les différentes étapes de son périple... Tout d'abord le premier contact qui s'était fort bien déroulé... d'après elle. Puis une longue période d'attente et les ennuis qui commençaient, l'incompréhension, l'incompétence...
> Ding, dong ! Elle n'osait plus y croire... elle se précipita pour ouvrir la porte, et c'était bien lui qui attendait derrière : l'installateur de parabole... Les 237 chaînes étaient enfin à elle !



 Très amusante contribution, différente des deux autres. 
 Une belle diversité dans les contributions, à ce que je vois!


----------



## iNano (15 Août 2005)

Bon, alors je tiens à m'excuser... J'avais complètement zappé le thème général qui était de donner envie à qqun de visiter un monument historique.... erreur de jeunesse ! Donc, ne tenez pas compte de ma contribution et je vous promets de faire bien attention la prochaine fois... encore désolée !  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## lumai (15 Août 2005)

Bah on peut en visiter des monuments via toutes ces chaines du cables !


----------



## iNano (15 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah on peut en visiter des monuments via toutes ces chaines du cables !


Merci Lumai, ça me console un peu...    :rose:


----------



## aricosec (16 Août 2005)

*le théme ="donnez l'envie a quelqun de visitez un monument quelconque*" 
-
les mots= *colére,bizarre,seigneur,police,parabole*
_______________
nous avons donc
HUMAN FLY qui attaque fort
TIBO toujours extra
INANI qui m'a frappé au coeur,sa lili me rappelant la mienne qui preferait le st emilion  
et d'ailleurs ce n'etait un monteur de parabole qu'elle attendait,c'etait le facteur  
et c'est moi qui me suis noyé dans le bourgogne  
-
mais ce n'est pas le suget !
le vainqueur est LUMAI, *ah* !mais non,je suis bête ,elle se fait dorer au soleil  
alors MACMARCO ,*ah* !mais non,je suis bête ,il est a la pêche  
comme je lui pardonne,je voterais pour so poulain HUMAN-FLY
a toi donc de nous driver HUMAN


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *le théme ="donnez l'envie a quelqun de visitez un monument quelconque*"
> -
> les mots= *colére,bizarre,seigneur,police,parabole*
> _______________
> ...





 Merci beaucoup, Aricosec. 


Comme tu me présentes comme étant le poulain de MacMarco, je me sens investi d'une responsabilité particulière quant à ce que je vais proposer. :rose:


J'espère avant toute chose avoir bien compris les règles de fonctionnement de ce thread, et j'en appelle à votre indulgence dans le cas contraire. 


 Considérant le faible nombre de participants en cette période de vacances, la session actuelle expirera le 1er septembre. 


 Le thème sera : 


Une personne se promène seule, lors d'une nuit d'été, avant de faire une rencontre inattendue... ​ 

 Les mots à incorporer dans le texte seront les suivants : 

Montre.
 Bruit.
 Ciel.
 Monstre.
 Ange.​ 

 Vous ferez apparaître dans chacune de vos contributions ces mots dans l'ordre de votre choix, en employant au gré de votre fantaisie des majuscules, des minuscules, des pluriels ou des singuliers. 


 J'ai hâte de lire vos textes!... :love:


----------



## guytantakul (16 Août 2005)

Une personne se promène seule, lors d'une nuit d'été, avant de faire une rencontre inattendue... 

Montre.
Bruit.
Ciel.
Monstre.
Ange.

C'était un beau soir de novembre*
Le ciel était couleur de cendre
je rentrais tard dans mon logis
quand se fit entendre un sale bruit...
tocsin horrible, odeur de monstre,
voilà ce que moi j'entendis
le temps de regarder ma montre
Au ciel un ange m'apparu !
Et me dit : "n'as tu donc pas honte ?"
Tu te promènes le cul tout nu

* merdouille, fusillé d'entrée, malgré les octosyllabes interverties


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Une personne se promène seule, lors d'une nuit d'été, avant de faire une rencontre inattendue...
> 
> Montre.
> Bruit.
> ...





 Je ne sais pas par qui tu crains de te faire fusiller, mais tu ne le seras assurément pas par moi. 
 Un texte humoristique et poétique, des rimes joliment intégrées, et des vers octosyllabiques fort plaisants. 

 Quant à la référence à l'été que j'avais en effet indiquée, elle n'excluait nullement l'été indien.


----------



## aricosec (17 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vais réfléchir à ton sujet, Mouche Humaine.
> :love:


_
je me demande si c'est pas lui qui colle les mouches,il ramene a lui GUYTAN et VENDEZ qui nous boudait,donc  HUMAN -GLU est plus approprié  
_
GASPP !...........pas sur la tête !  
-


----------



## NED (18 Août 2005)

Bonjour Messieurs les poêtes et amis de la plume...

Je voulais vous dire que ce thread est une pure merveille et que je pose une candidature pour la prochaine session.
Je fais gamberger mes méninges, et j'espère pondre un texte sympatique aux petits oignons...
Bien le bonsoir,


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Messieurs les poêtes et amis de la plume...
> 
> Je voulais vous dire que ce thread est une pure merveille et que je pose une candidature pour la prochaine session.
> Je fais gamberger mes méninges, et j'espère pondre un texte sympatique aux petits oignons...
> Bien le bonsoir,



 Il n'y a pas que des messieurs ici, le Beau Sexe est aussi fort bien représenté... 
 Par ailleurs, j'espère que tu pourras poster ici dès la session en cours, qui prendra fin le premier septembre. 
 Ravi qu'un maître jedi participe, en tous cas!...


----------



## NED (18 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas que des messieurs ici, le Beau Sexe est aussi fort bien représenté...



Ho pardon pour le dames et gentes demoiselles....
 :rose: 
Je m'excuse platement et les salue en révérences pénitentes... :love: 
Bon bien, au travail maintenant...


----------



## guytantakul (18 Août 2005)

Juste pour le fun, j'étais en vacances 
La même histoire qu'avant, juste en changeant la situation  

Donnez l'envie a quelqun de visiter un "monument" quelconque
les mots= colére,bizarre,seigneur,police,parabole

C'est sans colère ni peur aucune
que je vais raconter ici
comment en zonant sous la lune
je me suis fait kyrielle d'amis

Embarqué dans une sombre histoire
avec quelques seigneurs blanc et noir
"pour récupérer une obole"
si l'on m'permet cette parabole

J'ai bien senti l'ton bizarre
qu'avait la voix de cette putain
résonant comme un hall de gare
avant que je n'lève la main

À peine avais-je eu l'temps d'piger
des bracelets j'avais aux mains
je m'étais fais salement piéger
par le brigadier chef Martin

Et c'est donc grâce à la police,
Que j'visite Fleury-Mérogis.
C'est prop ! c'est net, pas de souci !
Moi je passerai l'hiver au lit !


----------



## aricosec (18 Août 2005)

interlude-trop de lecturesFREDERIC DARD m'on perverti le buble
-mea culpa pour ceusses qui n'aime pas ce genre (sans son talent bien sur  ) 
.....moi j'adore  
-----
théme=Une personne se promène seule, lors d'une nuit d'été, avant de faire une rencontre inattendue... 
mots=montre,bruit,ciel,monstre,ange 
--------------------------------------------------------------

Ce soir là,mes idées s'embrouillaient,impossible de raisonner clairement,
marylin m'avait signifié son envie de faire une partouze,cela ne m'enchantait
guére dans la mesure ou les participants m'etaient inconnus.
je deambulait donc sur l'avenue,me rapprochant du rendez vous.
arrivé a l'adresse indiquée,je consultait ma MONTRE,"CIEL me dis je "(ah ! j'adore ces mots  )
tu est en avance,le temps se couvre,tu risque de te faire tremper.
me dirigeant vers le rade le plus proche,histoire de m'humecter la glotte,
je croisais une deesse qui semblait embarrassée,mon instinct de chevalier (hé ! hé )
me porta a ses cotées,""vous me semblez un peu desorientée me risquais je,si je
peus vous etre d'une quelconque utilitée,abusez de moi.
"je vous sais gré de votre amabilitée ,me roucoula elle,"d'une voix si chaude que mon string
remonta entre mes fesses,sous la pulsion de mon sexe affolé.
aucun doute ,c'est un ANGE qui me parlait.
l'a questionnant sur le suget,elle me repondit q"effectivement c'etait une extra terrestre
qui ,en voyage d'étude sur notre planéte,voulait en etudiez tout les moeurs.
"on m'a donné rendez vous ici",continua elle,ne voyant pas l'etat de la bête,"mon amie
marylin m'a invitée a une reunion amicale,et m'a promis que je ne le regretterais pas.
"...vous chance de l'avez vous.."bafouillais je," si vous le voulez,je serais votre guide
pour la soirée,.
pour me remercier de mon obligeance,elle me mit la main au service trois pieces,et
se mit a masser le MONSTRE !..
voyant mon regard chavirant ,elle me calma avec un " je vous salue bien"
je compris donc que ce devait etre une formule de politesse de sa planéte
j'imaginais ce que devait etre le baise main chez eux,probablement plus prés du frifri de
la dame ,que de ses doigts.
un BRUIT soudain ,fit retomber popaul,une caisse fumante s'echappa des fondements
de la divine,"haaaa...HA !" fit elle comme tout le monde,je viens de jouir déja !
notre amie commune, m'a promis de me faire decouvrir le septieme ciel en amour,
nous serons plusieurs,et je suis moi meme accompagné de trois collégues etudiants
_ l'effarement me gagna,.. si nous avions le malheur de jouir tous en meme temps!
_..d'imaginer 4 extra terrestres prendre leur pied au même moment, m' ebouriffa ;
je voyais d'ici la couche d'ozone de la terre attaquée par une visite charter
de nos voisins pétojouisseurs,lors d' une immense rave partouzine digne de woodstock
un froid immense m'envahi , j'entendit le couac que fit coquette retonbant au fond de
mon slip. .. comme david vincent je venais d'etre initié,mon devoir etait tout tracé.
je devais parcourir le monde ,pour informer les populations du danger.
mais j'avais confiance,je n'etais plus seul,car comme moi maintenant vous SAVIEZ !


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Août 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> interlude-trop de lecturesFREDERIC DARD m'on perverti le buble
> -mea culpa pour ceusses qui n'aime pas ce genre (sans son talent bien sur  )
> .....moi j'adore
> -----
> ...



Ton texte me fait effectivement penser à la gouaille d'un Frédéric Dard. 
Un récit science-fictionnesque au réalisme parfois troublant. 
Très plaisante contribution.


----------



## NED (19 Août 2005)

Tu l'as fais "Dardar" Aricosec !!
Bravo,


----------



## Nephou (22 Août 2005)

Bon ben si _Bob le vent_ contribue...


 toux et toussent


----------



## lumai (22 Août 2005)

Une personne se promène seule lors d'une nuit d'été, avant de faire une rencontre inattendue. Plus précisément, il marche dans la ville, dans sa ville. Oui, ce sera "il". C'est un homme, disons.
Sa _montre_ donne une heure approximative. L'heure de la nuit. Celle des songes aussi.
Et la rencontre ? La rencontre se fait dans une rue. Une rue déserte à cet instant. Elle a accueilli le fracas des pas le jour et reste pour la nuit hébétée des lumières des réverbères, sous le _ciel_ de jais. Les vitrines sombres lui renvoient son image. L'image de cette rue, ainsi que celle de cet homme qui la parcourt.
La voilà, cette rencontre. L'homme se croise. Il croise son image. Un lui vivant, déformé dans cette vitrine.
"Qui es-tu ?
- Je suis toi !
- Mais, non ! Regarde-toi ! Tu n'es que mon reflet dans ce verre.
- Oui, mais je suis toi. Ton image-miroir, ton énantiomère.
- Mon quoi ?!?
- L'autre toi. Celui qui se reflète dans cette vitrine. Qui en parallèle te suit. Toi à part entière. Mais ce reflet uniquement aussi. Pour cet instant...
- Mais tu es un _monstre_ ?
- Non, je ne le suis pas plus que toi. Puisque tu es moi. Ni un _ange_ non plus. Sûrement pas gardien, je ne fais qu'être là, pendant ce moment où tu te tiens là. Où tu me reflètes et me donnes vie."
L'homme se regarde éberlué, lui et son image. Il essaye de rassembler ses idées vaporeuses, tout en contemplant cet autre.
Alors, un _bruit_ dans la rue. Une poubelle qui se renverse, un chat qui miaule, un volet qui claque. Quelque chose comme ça. Simplement un bruit de rue à cette heure.
Trop tard ! L'homme s'est retourné. Quand il fait face à nouveau à la vitrine, il ne voit plus que lui. Il est seul. Quelques instants il se contemple, puis repart.


----------



## NED (23 Août 2005)

Très beau Lumai, j'aime beaucoup.... :love:


----------



## iNano (23 Août 2005)

Cette journée avait été longue, très longue. Lola avait travaillé dur pour obtenir ce contrat, mais elle y était enfin parvenue et il se trouvait maintenant sur le bureau de son patron, signé. Lola se sentait enfin libérée.
La soirée était idéale à tous points de vue : la liberté retrouvée, le plaisir de pouvoir retirer sa *montre* et de vivre sans contraintes, pendant quelques jours. Le *ciel* aussi s'était calmé. Après une semaine d'orage, il était à nouveau sans nuages. 
La Promenade des Anglais appelait Lola qui prenait l'air à la fenêtre de sa chambre d'hôtel. 

Nice. C'était un peu un retour aux sources. Le seul endroit qui avait vu sa famille réunie, avant qu'il ne s'en aille. Cela faisait plus de vingt ans et pourtant Lola sentait toujours ce vide. Car même si elle ne l'avait pas connu, son père lui manquait. Et dans cette ville, celle de son départ, ce vide grandissait.

Seul le *bruit* de quelques voitures venait troubler la quiétude de cet instant. Assise sur un banc, Lola se posait encore et encore les mêmes questions. Cet homme était-il un *monstre* pour les avoir abandonnés ainsi ? Le reverrait-elle un jour ? Et ce vide, ce manque, serait-il toujours là ?

De retour à l'hôtel, Lola fût interpellée par une femme. Le visage de Lola lui était familier... s'étaient-elles déjà rencontrées ? Non, Lola s'en souviendrait... Alors peut-être... c'était un folle idée, mais peut-être Lola était la fille de... Oui, oui elle l'était... Alors elle devait lui transmettre toute les amitiés de cette femme qui se souvenait comme si c'était hier de toutes leurs conversations sur la littérature, sur la vie, de cet homme si charmant...

S'il avait été un monstre, personne n'aurait voulu se souvenir de lui... on l'aurait oublié. Cette femme l'avait décrit comme quelqu'un de bien, pas un *ange*, pas un monstre, mais quelqu'un de bien. 
C'est cette rencontre qui convainquit Lola de le rechercher, de le retrouver.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Une personne se promène seule lors d'une nuit d'été, avant de faire une rencontre inattendue. Plus précisément, il marche dans la ville, dans sa ville. Oui, ce sera "il". C'est un homme, disons.
> Sa _montre_ donne une heure approximative. L'heure de la nuit. Celle des songes aussi.
> Et la rencontre ? La rencontre se fait dans une rue. Une rue déserte à cet instant. Elle a accueilli le fracas des pas le jour et reste pour la nuit hébétée des lumières des réverbères, sous le _ciel_ de jais. Les vitrines sombres lui renvoient son image. L'image de cette rue, ainsi que celle de cet homme qui la parcourt.
> La voilà, cette rencontre. L'homme se croise. Il croise son image. Un lui vivant, déformé dans cette vitrine.
> ...



 Très beau texte, Lumaï. :love:
 D'autant que l'idée d'une rencontre inattendue avec soi-même est riche, originale, et fort bien développée. 
 Et j'aime beaucoup le parfum de mystère de ton récit...


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Cette journée avait été longue, très longue. Lola avait travaillé dur pour obtenir ce contrat, mais elle y était enfin parvenue et il se trouvait maintenant sur le bureau de son patron, signé. Lola se sentait enfin libérée.
> La soirée était idéale à tous points de vue : la liberté retrouvée, le plaisir de pouvoir retirer sa *montre* et de vivre sans contraintes, pendant quelques jours. Le *ciel* aussi s'était calmé. Après une semaine d'orage, il était à nouveau sans nuages.
> La Promenade des Anglais appelait Lola qui prenait l'air à la fenêtre de sa chambre d'hôtel.
> 
> ...




 Excellente contribution aussi, iNano. 
 J'aime beaucoup la rencontre entre ces deux femmes. De même que la quête inattendue du personnage féminin principal.
D'un certain point de vue, ses interrogations sur sa filiation font écho au texte de Lumaï, qui nous proposait lui aussi une réflexion sur la question de l'identité. 

Enfin, c'est comme ça que je vois les choses, mais peut-être ne vous retrouverez-vous pas toutes les deux dans mes commentaires de vos textes...  :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2005)

J'ai pris une décision. 

 Il y en a ici des concurrent(e)s que j'aimerais bien bouler en vert... Mais je ne le ferai pas pour le moment. 
Si je boule verte une personne pour sa contribution, elle va penser qu'elle aura alors gagné, alors que ce ne sera pas nécessairement le cas. 

Je vais donc attendre de désigner une gagnante ou un gagnant le 1er septembre. Et je sais d'ores et déjà que la qualité des actuelles contributions va me rendre la tâche ardue... :rateau:
Les choses vont encore se compliquer avec d'autres talentueux -et fort sympathiques- intervenants qui m'ont dit en privé qu'ils allaient sans doute participer... 
 Je sens que mon choix sera cornélien... 

 Une fois la gagnante ou le gagnant désigné(e), je boulerai en vert chaque personne dont le texte m'aura plu.


----------



## lumai (23 Août 2005)

Et les pots de vin ? Tu acceptes ?
Parce que fut un temps par ici... 
Enfin pour certains ce n'était que pour obtenir des délais !


----------



## Nephou (23 Août 2005)

« Les appétits naissent souvent
quand la lune luit, dévoilée.
Alors se laissent aller
en passion quelques sentiments. »

_C. de Moy_

C&#8217;est elle, c&#8217;est forcément elle. Qui d'autre peut se promener ainsi dans les nuit chaudes et épaisses de ce foireux été ? Que faire ? Courir après-elle ? Elle va s'effrayer, c'est sûr. Me prendre pour un monstre en maraude. Elle va hurler et tuer ainsi tout soupçon de magie. Cependant, en m'approchant discrètement, jusqu'à lui demander l'heure.  En même temps, même d'ici on peut se rendre compte qu'elle n'a pas de montre. Que dois-je faire ? D'abord me calmer. Mon souffle, pourtant si court, fait un bruit qui me semble déchirer la nuit. Je pose mes mains sur la pierre chaude, immédiatement humide de la moiteur de mes mains.  Un ange passe ou bien était-ce un hibou. Bref soupir pour ponctuer ce rêve.

Je la devine encore, presque immobile. Faute de mieux je la poursuis de mon regard. Elle est si douce, si ronde. Toutes les heures perdues à errer sous le ciel noir de juillet trouvent leur sens dans cette rencontre. Accoudé aux ruines de l'abbaye, mes yeux secs de ne pas cligner de peur de la perdre, je la vois poser un pied léger, blanc, dans les eaux de l'étang. Elle est nue, elle fend les eaux noires de son ventre.

Je m'approche longtemps sans jamais la rejoindre. Des gouttes de sueur labourent mon dos. Je frissonne. Enfin elle se retourne, et me dis « viens ».

Je pars.

Ce n'était pas elle. tant pis, une prochaine nuit peut être.


----------



## macmarco (23 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et les pots de vin ? Tu acceptes ?
> Parce que fut un temps par ici...
> Enfin pour certains ce n'était que pour obtenir des délais !




C'que les gens peuvent être mauvaises langues !


----------



## NED (23 Août 2005)

Lumai, Nephou, Inano et Aricosec, y'a dl'a haute voltige....
Va faloir assurer pour faire des zolies zistoires...


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> « Les appétits naissent souvent
> quand la lune luit, dévoilée.
> Alors se laissent aller
> en passion quelques sentiments. »
> ...




Une vraie poésie, dans ce récit fort plaisant... 
Un bien joli texte, et un vrai talent pour l'écriture, manifestement... 

Décidément, je sens que je vais avoir du mal à choisir... :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et les pots de vin ? Tu acceptes ?
> Parce que fut un temps par ici...
> Enfin pour certains ce n'était que pour obtenir des délais !



 Ah ça non, je ne mange pas de ce pain-là, moi!...  Je suis incorruptible! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ceci dit, j'accepte toutes sortes de dons, mais je ne promets rien en échange!...


----------



## Nephou (23 Août 2005)

tant pis je t'embrasse sur la bouche, à la russe


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Au milieu de ce qui lui paraissait une détresse mais qui était en fait une bien confortable contariété, le jeune homme blessé tenta de mettre ses sentiments en mots, en relevant sur son front la mèche qui l'agaçait.
> Il était malheureux, houlà.
> Assis grimaçant devant l'écran de son ordinateur dont l'écran illuminait seul la pièce, il entreprit donc d'écrire un poème qui s'avéra fort médiocre.
> A la quatrième relecture il soupira de dépit, jugeant irrémédiablement mauvaises ces lignes qu'il aurait désiré mystérieuses attirantes orientales et pleines de sens cachés, alors qu'au final elle s'avéraient à peine du niveau d'une déprime égocentrique adolescente.
> ...





 Quand on oublie qu'on lit une histoire, et qu'on a l'impression qu'on la vit, c'est sans doute qu'elle est bien écrite. 

 Et c'est peut-être aussi qu'on se sent particulièrement concerné par le sujet... 

 Ceci dit, tu t'es tout de même trompé sur un point : je n'ai jamais piraté un CD de Ange! 

 Je suis impressionné. :love: Bravo.


----------



## lumai (23 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a ici des concurrent(e)s que j'aimerais bien bouler en vert... Mais je ne le ferai pas pour le moment.



En tout cas moi, je ne m'en prive pas ! En tout cas pour ceux pour lesquels je peux !


----------



## Nephou (23 Août 2005)

:love: il n'y a que lumai qui m'aille :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas moi, je ne m'en prive pas ! En tout cas pour ceux pour lesquels je peux !



 Je dirai le nom de la gagnante ou du gagnant le 1er septembre. 
 Sans doute dans la nuit du 31 août au 1er septembre à partir de minuit. 

 Et après, crois-moi, je ne me priverai pas non plus!...


----------



## NED (23 Août 2005)

Holala !
Roberto....bravo,bravo,bravo...c'est très bien ecrit, j'aime beaucoup le style...vraiment :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris une décision.
> 
> Il y en a ici des concurrent(e)s que j'aimerais bien bouler en vert... Mais je ne le ferai pas pour le moment.
> Si je boule verte une personne pour sa contribution, elle va penser qu'elle aura alors gagné, alors que ce ne sera pas nécessairement le cas.
> ...




 Ma règle est déjà caduque. :rateau:

Je viens de réaliser que j'avais déjà boulé ces jours-ci certains candidats actuels pour leurs participations à de précédentes sessions, ou pour leurs posts dans d'autres threads... 
 Donc, j'ai tellement biaisé avec ma propre règle qu'elle doit être morte... :rateau:

Donc, je boule vert pour toutes les contributions que j'aime bien, même si l'on ne sait pas encore qui va gagner!... :king:
Et comme j'aime bien tous les posts jusqu'à présent, je boule vert tout le monde!... :love:
Et je procède dans le désordre!...


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas moi, je ne m'en prive pas ! En tout cas pour ceux pour lesquels je peux !



 Finalement, je me range à ton point de vue. 

   J'ai commencé à bouler les candidat(e)s, mais là, je suis un peu fâché avec VBulletin. :rateau:
 Donc, je continue dès que je peux. 

 La simplicité a parfois du bon!


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais toi c'est pas du jeu, c'est easy 4 U : _t'es à Paris et en plus t'offres tous les restaus qu' tu veux avec ton train d' vie, chuis sûr tiens que tu regardes même pas tes relevés d' compte !_
> :hein:
> 
> :sick:




:mouais:

Alors selon toi il suffit d'être dans la région et de pouvoir me payer des restos pour être "dans mes p'tits papiers" ??? 
:modo:

Il y a des matins où il vaudrait mieux réfléchir avant de parler... Enfin tous les matins ce serait mieux !


----------



## Nephou (24 Août 2005)

Mes amis l'heure est grave et le café serré.
Je perçois, il est tôt, à l'ombre de la tour,
une douce tension dès le levé du jour.
Roberto, le servant, se fit-il cavalier ?

_Ben c'est tant pis pour lui s'il est discalifié._  

Bon on se serre la main et on s'embrasse (non, sur la joue)


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2005)

Il reste peu de temps et vu ce que je viens de lire, je me demande si je ne vais pas passer mon tour :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il reste peu de temps et vu ce que je viens de lire, je me demande si je ne vais pas passer mon tour :rose:



Si j'en juge par ta contribution de la précédente session, il serait vraiment dommage que tu renonces. 
La session actuelle prendra fin le premier septembre, et je pense que tu as encore largement assez de temps pour nous donner un très beau texte à lire. 
J''ai hâte de découvrir ça. :love:


----------



## NED (27 Août 2005)

allé hop


----------



## NED (27 Août 2005)

j'me lance... :rose:


----------



## NED (27 Août 2005)

C'est parti


----------



## NED (28 Août 2005)

_"La créature du Nord"_ 

Merlin m'avait prévenu. s'aventurer dans ces sous-bois ferait de moi un homme perdu ad vitam eternaM
Aucun _bruit_. La forêt etrangement silencieuse, mais bien vivante, se lovait autour de moi, tel un naj A
C 'etait angoissant. Mais je suivait de façon perceptible la pleine lune dans le _ciel_. Je savais que bientôt j'arriverrai au laC
Glands de chêne sacré; racines de mandragore éfilées; huiles bénites cristalisées. j'avais préparé dans ma besace, uniquement des ingrédiants de haut ranG
En progressant, les branches des abres mordorés, enchevétrées les unes dans les autres, recouvraient le chemin comme un dômE
Naturellement, tout le monde connaissait l'histoire des étangs pourpres du nord. Mais ce soir j'étais enfin prêt. Affuté comme un féliN
Enivré, oui je l'étais! Je savais que cette nuit j'attraperai enfin une créature bien étrange, le résultat de la quête de toute une viE
Rien ne me fera obstacle cette nuit...Au délà des dangers et du _monstre_ des marais, oui ce soir, je resterai entieR
Arrivé au lac, cette entendue d'eau profonde était bien calme. Sans peur, je remuais la surface avec mon fidèle bâton : rien...nadA
Tout à coups, des vaguelettes cendrées se formèrent. Puis des vagues en écumes argentés. Une masse écailleuse pourvue d'ailes majéstueuses sortaiT
Immense était la bête ! Un dragon de plus de 20 mètres se dressait devant moi. J'invoquait des sorts puissants mais s'en était déjà finI
Oh oh oh, ah ah ah ! Le dragon se mit à rire. j'étais pétrifié. Ma piètre magie n'avait aucun effet sur lui. Une seule solution s'offrait à moi pour m'en sortir en hérO
Nier le combat et repondre à sa mythique énigme. Il fronssa les sourcils et ma demanda : "dis-moi mon _ange_, as-tu l'heure? j'ai perdu ma _montre_ à la festoyade des hautes herbes hier, elle est en étaiN...

_Epilogue_ 
Depuis cette nuit, qui nous remonte en des temps ancestraux, les touristes des steppes du nord reviennent encore par centaines tous les ans. Ils scrutent les herbes hautes des étangs dans l'epoir de retrouver un jour le fameux trésor du dragon poupre : sa Rolex en étain....


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Août 2005)

Fallait-il laisser Ned participer? 


 D'une part, Ned est un poète. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 D'autre part, c'est un *artiste complet*, avec plus d'une corde à son arc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Enfin, Ned, est aussi un maître jedi, doté en tant que tel de pouvoirs spéciaux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tout ceci explique donc sa performance surnaturelle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Félicitations pour ton texte, Ned. 
 J'ai tout lu avec gourmandise, et la fin ma fait éclater de rire. 





			
				NED a dit:
			
		

> _"La créature du Nord"_
> 
> Merlin m'avait prévenu. s'aventurer dans ces sous-bois ferait de moi un homme perdu ad vitam eternaM
> Aucun _bruit_. La forêt etrangement silencieuse, mais bien vivante, se lovait autour de moi, tel un naj A
> ...


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Août 2005)

Je ne sais pas si j'ai été bien clair, mais l'actuelle session ne sera sans doute pas prolongée jusqu'au 1er septembre inclus. Ce sera très certainement jusqu'au 1er septembre exclu.
 Pour qu'il n'y ait vraiment plus aucun doute, il est très possible que le nom du vainqueur apparaisse dans la nuit du 31 août au 1er septembre, peut-être dès minuit. 


 J'espère vraiment que les trois sympathiques personnes avec qui j'ai parlé du thread en privé, et qui se reconnaîtront, auront le temps de participer...  

   J'ai hâte de lire ces contributions à venir...  

Mais j'ai aussi hâte de passer le flambeau, histoire de "faire tourner", et de pouvoir moi-mêrme participer à la prochaine session!... :love:


----------



## aricosec (30 Août 2005)

oui vous avez bien lu,mon titre
je viens de trouver une ROLEX qui est gravée au dos
il suffit a NED de me dire la phrase,et il recuperera instantanément le bijou
si je n'ai pas cette phrase avant la fin de la session,je garde cet objet et son
dragon,ira se faire voir  
-


----------



## NED (30 Août 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> oui vous avez bien lu,mon titre
> je viens de trouver une ROLEX qui est gravée au dos
> il suffit a NED de me dire la phrase,et il recuperera instantanément le bijou
> si je n'ai pas cette phrase avant la fin de la session,je garde cet objet et son
> ...



Ho !
Mais ca veut dire que tu a scruté les steppes du Nord et que tu a trouvé le fameux trésor du dragon.
Au dos de cette fameuse montre en étain etait gravé :

"Par le feu et la griffe,
qu'apparraisse Jimmy Cliff ! "

C'est une vieille formule magique ancestrale...


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2005)

Quel suspense... 


Avec un peu de chance, nous devrions encore pouvoir profiter de trois nouvelles contributions, et j'ai d'excellentes raisons de penser qu'elles seront sans doute de grande qualité... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

 Et la nuit prochaine, peut-être dès minuit, je dirai qui remporte la session... :king:


 Pfff... Le choix va être cornélien!... :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (31 Août 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> oui vous avez bien lu,mon titre
> je viens de trouver une ROLEX qui est gravée au dos
> il suffit a NED de me dire la phrase,et il recuperera instantanément le bijou
> si je n'ai pas cette phrase avant la fin de la session,je garde cet objet et son
> ...



Euh : "made in Taïwan" ?


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Je vous livre un *songe d'une nuit d'été*.   
(Flash 7 - 1,5 Mo - env. 6'15" - son)


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2005)

Bravo


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo




Merci Tibo !


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2005)

Le ciel est haut dans l'univers de ses pensées. Il regarde dans le vide. Bien sûr les choses auraient pu être autrement. Tout dépendait du jour, de la lumière et du temps. Au détour d'un songe, il entend : "Bonjour! Dis-moi pourquoi rêves-tu?" Étrange question. "Je ne rêve pas. Qui est là?" demande-t-il en silence sans attendre de réponse. Ses pensées suivent les irrégularités du mur. Du jaune, du rouge. Son pas devient hésitant, il fait très chaud. Le tic-tac de sa montre se fait plus lent. Au détour d'une pensée il hésite, puis s'arrête. "Es-tu là?" "Je ne sais pas, il fait chaud et j'ai envie de m'arrêter un peu". Son pas se tait, aucun bruit. "Sais-tu qui je suis?" "Comment le saurais-je?" "Réfléchis" "Rien ne me retient ici, à part le son de la pluie". "Tu parles des larmes des anges?" "Oui, d'ailleurs je suis un ange". "Je n'en suis pas si sûr. Les anges ont des ailes et ne portent pas de chapeau" "Alors tu me vois malgré tout?" "Oui". "Pour te répondre, et bien je suis un ange parce que lorsque je marche mes pieds ne font jamais de bruit". "Que veux-tu?" Rester là et continuer à écouter pleurer les anges". "Mais alors tu es un monstre?" "Sans doute si mon désir te semble dépourvu d'humanité". "Les anges sont donc des monstres?" "Et bien, si c'était le cas me regarderais-tu comme ça?" "Non. Mais il a fallu tellement de temps, tellement de vie" "Bien sûr, mais regarde..." Il s'arrête et répond à la voix venue de nulle part. "Je sais qui tu es". Il prend alors le vieux tableau poussiéreux dans ses mains, le nettoie un peu. L'ange est une silhouette appuyée contre un arbre un soir d'été. Un coucher de soleil fait rougir le ciel. Au loin les nuages sombres laissent échapper quelques gouttes de pluie. Il écoute. Dehors, l'orage gronde.​


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2005)

La nuit tomba à grand fracas
Quelle chaleur j'en deviens gaga

Au loin devant j'entends des pas
Tiens je ne les reconnais pas

Je vais le suivre ce drôle de mec
On dirait un haricot sec

Anxieux il regarde sa montre
J'entends sa voix de haute-contre

"Ensemble on passera la nuit"
Il se fait soudain un grand bruit

Au lieu de l'emmener au ciel
La gamine balance tout son fiel

A grands coups d'lattes dans les roustons
Le monstre abat le vieux croûton

Qui se relève en se tenant
Le ventre puis s'en va en pétant

En face arrive une espèce d'âne
Sur son teeshirt on lit ZIPANE

Il lève les bras "merci mon ange"
"J'entends une voix" comme c'est étrange !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le ciel est haut dans l'univers de ses pensées. Il regarde dans le vide. Bien sûr les choses auraient pu être autrement. Tout dépendait du jour, de la lumière et du temps. Au détour d'un songe, il entend : "Bonjour! Dis-moi pourquoi rêves-tu?" Étrange question. "Je ne rêve pas. Qui est là?" demande-t-il en silence sans attendre de réponse. Ses pensées suivent les irrégularités du mur. Du jaune, du rouge. Son pas devient hésitant, il fait très chaud. Le tic-tac de sa montre se fait plus lent. Au détour d'une pensée il hésite, puis s'arrête. "Es-tu là?" "Je ne sais pas, il fait chaud et j'ai envie de m'arrêter un peu". Son pas se tait, aucun bruit. "Sais-tu qui je suis?" "Comment le saurais-je?" "Réfléchis" "Rien ne me retient ici, à part le son de la pluie". "Tu parles des larmes des anges?" "Oui, d'ailleurs je suis un ange". "Je n'en suis pas si sûr. Les anges ont des ailes et ne portent pas de chapeau" "Alors tu me vois malgré tout?" "Oui". "Pour te répondre, et bien je suis un ange parce que lorsque je marche mes pieds ne font jamais de bruit". "Que veux-tu?" Rester là et continuer à écouter pleurer les anges". "Mais alors tu es un monstre?" "Sans doute si mon désir te semble dépourvu d'humanité". "Les anges sont donc des monstres?" "Et bien, si c'était le cas me regarderais-tu comme ça?" "Non. Mais il a fallu tellement de temps, tellement de vie" "Bien sûr, mais regarde..." Il s'arrête et répond à la voix venue de nulle part. "Je sais qui tu es". Il prend alors le vieux tableau poussiéreux dans ses mains, le nettoie un peu. L'ange est une silhouette appuyée contre un arbre un soir d'été. Un coucher de soleil fait rougir le ciel. Au loin les nuages sombres laissent échapper quelques gouttes de pluie. Il écoute. Dehors, l'orage gronde.​





 Très beau texte, joliment illustré.
 Une ambiance de mystère qui ne se dissipe pas, des interrogations en appelant d'autres...
 Un songe dont la beauté va en s'amplifiant du début jusqu'à la fin...

 Merci beaucoup de cette belle contribution, chère Tibo.


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> La nuit tomba à grand fracas
> Quelle chaleur j'en deviens gaga
> 
> Au loin devant j'entends des pas
> ...




Des rimes amusantes, pour une contribution fort plaisante.


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Août 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et tous,
> 
> Je vous livre un *songe d'une nuit d'été*.
> (Flash 7 - 1,5 Mo - env. 6'15" - son)


























]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  mac marco mac marco mac marco mac marco!!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et tous,
> 
> Je vous livre un *songe d'une nuit d'été*.
> (Flash 7 - 1,5 Mo - env. 6'15" - son)



 Contribution atypique que celle-ci, comparativement aux autres...
Un très beau texte, enrichie d'une superbe illustration picturale animée, le tout accompagné de musique...

 Pour tout dire, je suis vraiment impressionné...

Je disais de Ned qu'il était un artiste ayant plusieurs cordes à son arc, mais tu prouves une nouvelle fois qu'il n'est pas le seul dans ce cas.  


 PS : Pour l'invitation concernant les histoires racontées sur la plage : ça marche.  Des histoires comme ça, j'en redemande.

 Félicitations.


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





    

Merci Joel !   



Merci Human-Fly !


----------



## guytantakul (31 Août 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et tous,
> 
> Je vous livre un *songe d'une nuit d'été*.
> (Flash 7 - 1,5 Mo - env. 6'15" - son)



J'aime pas être embêté par un vieux péchou quand je lis, moi... 
Bravo marco ! Très sympa !


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Si Joel devait donner lui même le nom de la gagnante, ou du gagnant, j'ai l'impression que macmarco pourrait être donné favori... 

Oui, mais voilà, il n'est pas encore minuit, et c'est moi qui vais devoir faire un choix qui sera particulièrement difficile... 

 Et j'attends au moins une autre contribution...


----------



## guytantakul (31 Août 2005)

Ben je gagne et on n'en parle plus (octosyllabes, concis, fun et rapide - je suis quasi le seul à conserver les contraintes de départ, vous savez)  

Y'a bien loustic pour les octosyllabes, mais bon, il a déjà gagné, lui...


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas être embêté par un vieux péchou quand je lis, moi...
> Bravo marco ! Très sympa !




 

Merci Guytan !


----------



## NED (31 Août 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et tous,
> 
> Je vous livre un *songe d'une nuit d'été*.
> (Flash 7 - 1,5 Mo - env. 6'15" - son)



Bravo Macmarco, c'est super beau !! Clap clap...
Et vraiment (j'ai regardé tout les autres anims que tu as faites) c'est du super travail. 

Le seul truc c'est que je me demande si, vu les capacités artistiques de certains à utiliser differents médias, il n'y a pas disproportions entre les propositions.....   
Alors que la base est de raconter une histoire, je pense par ecrit, voire avec une photo. 

Cela n'enlève rien aux magnifiques choses que j'ai pu voir et que je trouve exellentes.

C'est juste que je me demande si à la fin on va pas avoir un long metrage à la Georges Lucas avec des effets spéciaux Matrix, en envoyant un fauteil en cuir avec un cocktail et des fleurs au jury, pour raconter une histoire.
Ou est l'équité de tous les participants?

Voilà c'est juste une petite remarque et ça serait peut-être bien que tout le monde ait les mêmes chances...c'est tout.
Il n'y a aucune animosité envers qui que se soit, je trouve seulement qu'il y a peut-être des règles pas fixés. A moins que se soit total free et pourquoi pas, ce qui va pousser tout le monde a une créativité illimitée : Ichalah...


----------



## guytantakul (31 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ichalah...



Ichalah... avec un "n" ça sonne mieux !

Bon, je suis d'accord avec Ned, non mais quand-même faut pas délirer ! 
Pas d'octosyllabes, un péchou qui vient faire chier - PENDANT LA LECTURE !... 
Arrêtons le massacre, par pitié ! 
Pis les trucs de Ned aussi, à le poubelle, nom d'une pipe, nettoyons ce thread de toutes les aventures graphico-littéraire hétéroclites qui le plombent gravement.

OSTOSYLLABES, c'est pas compliqué à comprendre, si ?

Merci de m'avoir suivi dans cette voie ingrate, je vous en remercie  

(je déconne, bien sur   - pardon aux intéressés  )


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Macmarco, c'est super beau !! Clap clap...
> Et vraiment (j'ai regardé tout les autres anims que tu as faites) c'est du super travail.
> 
> Le seul truc c'est que je me demande si, vu les capacités artistiques de certains à utiliser differents médias, il n'y a pas disproportions entre les propositions.....
> ...




Merci Ned !  
Tes inquiétudes ont été soulevées dès ma première participation.
Je te rassure, je ne gagne pas à chaque fois, loin de là !  
Les gens choisissent par rapport à leurs goûts personnels, pas par rapport aux moyens mis en oeuvre. 
Personnellement, j'ai besoin au moins d'une image pour accompagner mon texte et je profite de ce sujet pour m'éclater, le but étant de participer et non de gagner absolument.


----------



## guytantakul (31 Août 2005)

Ouais, mais Ned et moi on perd à chaque coup ! 
Y'en a marre ! merde faut pas déconnnnner ! hips ! des zok-tau-si-labbes ! 
On en déroule et pâf ! PERDU !

(bon, je stoppe ici, parce que je pourrais en faire des chapitres, de ce rôle "adapté")


----------



## guytantakul (31 Août 2005)

(pas toucher à ned, c'est MON collègue PERSO ! - rhhhhhh - mmhhhh...)

Bon, allez la répon-on-on-on-se, please 
Le gagnan-an-an-an-an-ant !

> perso, si je gagnais un jour (dieu m'en préserve, je limiterai le temps de manière plus drastique, ainsi que nombre de petits aménagements - oui, on sait, tu gaves à force )


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Macmarco, c'est super beau !! Clap clap...
> Et vraiment (j'ai regardé tout les autres anims que tu as faites) c'est du super travail.
> 
> Le seul truc c'est que je me demande si, vu les capacités artistiques de certains à utiliser differents médias, il n'y a pas disproportions entre les propositions.....
> ...



 Avec moi, personne ne sera jamais ni favorisé, ni pénalisé du fait de l'utilisation de son, ou d'images fixes ou animées.
De même pour les jeux de couleurs, de taille des polices de caractères. De même que pour tout élément hypertexte, comme des liens cliquables ou autres...
  De même pour les rimes, le décompte ou non des syllabes, l'inclusion ou non de césures introduites de façon classique ou pas.


Les autres feront ce qu'ils voudront, mais j'essaie de considérer chaque participation comme un tout. Certains ne postant que du texte brut par choix personnel, ou du fait de compétences modestes en informatique. D'autres enrichissant leur texte, parce qu'ils ont les compétences techniques pour le faire, mais aussi parce que cela correspond à leur personnalité, à leur style, et il serait bien dommage de ne pas leur permettre de s'exprimer de la manière qui leur convient le mieux.

  Donc, un texte brut aura avec moi les mêmes chances que la contribution -certes remarquable- de macmarco. 

  Certaines oeuvres littéraires sont illustrées, et d'autres pas. 
Le Petit Prince de Saint Exupéry est-il meilleur que d'autres oeuvres, parce qu'il s'agit d'une oeuvre illustrée, et que d'autres ne le sont pas?...
  Je crois que ce n'est pas là la bonne approche...  


  Quant à George Lucas, s'il veut participer, il est le bienvenu... 
  Et bien que je l'adore, je ne lui garantis pas de la faire gagner non plus... 

  Il reste de toute façon à peine plus de trois heures... :affraid:



			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> (pas toucher à ned, c'est MON collègue PERSO ! - rhhhhhh - mmhhhh...)
> 
> Bon, allez la répon-on-on-on-se, please
> Le gagnan-an-an-an-an-ant !
> (...)



  Je ne dirai pas le nom du gagnant avant minuit. 
  Et puis j'espère encore la participation de quelqu'un que j'apprécie beaucoup...


----------



## lumai (31 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Le seul truc c'est que je me demande si, vu les capacités artistiques de certains à utiliser differents médias, il n'y a pas disproportions entre les propositions.....



Ouaiiiiii ! Disqualifacation d'abord !!!!! 
Gniark ! Gniark ! Gniark ! Gniark ! Gniark ! :hosto:
_ Ou comment aider HumanFly à faire le tri _

Mais bon tu continues quand même de nous les faire tes anims, Marco, hein ? :rose:
Parce qu'elles manqueraient sinon... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## lumai (31 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> > perso, si je gagnais un jour (dieu m'en préserve, je limiterai le temps de manière plus drastique, ainsi que nombre de petits aménagements - oui, on sait, tu gaves à force )



Oui ! 
Ils disent tous ça jusqu'aux premiers essais de corruption... Après c'est délai sur délai !


----------



## macelene (31 Août 2005)

De toutes façons, tout ce que l'on peut lire et voir là... c'est un régal...  :style: alors continuons de nous éclater...   

Bravissimo à tutti...  :love: 
et vivement le prochain gagnant avec un nouveau thème...


----------



## lumai (31 Août 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et vivement le prochain gagnant avec un nouveau thème...



Oui ! Et ta participation avec aussi !  :love:


----------



## NED (31 Août 2005)

Je me disait bien aussi que des gens bien attentionés comme vous avaient du en parler auparavant...
Nickel !
Et bien maintenant, que le meilleur gagne et surtout que le plus de monde participe a ce thread qui est génial...
A quand la pâte à modeler...hihi !


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Août 2005)

_*
Pourquoi ? pourquoi l'ai je rencontrée en cette nuit ...
elle qui me trahit de mille et un sorts ...? 
depuis quelle nuit est elle entrée dans ma vie ..?
 en quel remords de mon coeur a t elle ancré sa vie qui pousse chaque soir plus loin mon désespoir ...?
ce monstre d'amour apparut en un éclair de lumière obscure ... son regard a ,en un immense bruit ,brisé les vitraux de brume au travers desquels je vivais ma mort  .... à ma montre subitement se sont mis à brûler le temps et les heures ... 

et sous cette lune sombre ... à un souffle de moi ... je la vois ... ondée de beauté promettant une évasion infinie ... hors cette vie ... 
sa main s'approche de mon regard ...  la finesse de sa peau laisse deviner des veines où respire la pluie dont s'abreuve mon âme depuis des semaines ... où vais je ainsi, sentant s'assécher mon sang ... à mesure que sa caresse s'évapore au travers de mon regard...et transfigure mes espoirs...?
je ne sais que dire ..que faire... contre ce lien qui pétrifie d'eau et de feu mon être ..;


autour de moi, l'air qui semble au courant de tous les sentiments m'enveloppe dans ses voiles et prend la forme invisible du visage de celle que j'aime ....

je ne suis pas d'ici ... je l'ai rencontrée un soir où son visage semblait  un ciel d'orages ... mes ailes ont traversé son âme ... transformé ses larmes en gouttes d'arc en ciel ... mais depuis je ne suis plus ange et je brûle d'elle ..; à jamais rejeté du ciel .... la lune d'été a la saveur du soleil d'hiver ...

les ailes aux couleurs noires , ayant emporté de cette femme tout le désespoir, 
l'ange quitta le monde de la vie le monde de la mort 
l'univers de l'ici-bas, l'univers de l'au- delà 
et referma 
dans le souffle du soir 
les lignes de son  histoire .....

(on le retrouva en un corps de vivant pourtant inconscient ...
son dernier regard portait l'empreinte de celui qui aime 
par-delà la caresse de la mort même)

L'À-Dieu n'existe pas *_



et moi je disparais ....
 :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> _*
> Pourquoi ? pourquoi l'ai je rencontrée en cette nuit ...
> elle qui me trahit de mille et un sorts ...?
> depuis quelle nuit est elle entrée dans ma vie ..?
> ...





 Je le savais! 


 Je savais que ton arrivée dans ce thread ne passerait pas inaperçue. 
 Magnifique texte. 

 Merci beaucoup de ta participation, Joel.


----------



## NED (31 Août 2005)

Un veritable mélodrame !!
Quel spleen !!
Bravo Joël !!
c'est zoli...


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Septembre 2005)

Ma machine à bouler est en panne, mais chacun(e) d'entre vous aura bien mérité un petit boulage vert pour sa contribution. 
 Enfin, pour les personnes qui n'ont pas encore été boulées vertes pour leur contribution par votre serviteur! 
 vBulletin interdit de donner plusieurs fois des points de réputation à un seul et même message. :rateau:

 Dans les jours, ou peut-être les heures à venir, donc, selon le bon vouloir de vBulletin.


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> _*
> Pourquoi ? pourquoi l'ai je rencontrée en cette nuit ...
> elle qui me trahit de mille et un sorts ...?
> depuis quelle nuit est elle entrée dans ma vie ..?
> ...




 Ainsi c'est la fin d'un suspense hitchcockien. 


 Franchement, j'aurais bien été tenté de faire gagner tout le monde, comme dans L'École des Fans! 
 Je n'ai pas lu une seule contribution sans intérêt. Pas une qui ne m'ait soit amusé, soit ému, ou encore impressionné. 

 Je sais que toutes et tous, vous vous êtes appliqué(e)s, et impliqué(e)s pour chacune de vos contributions. 

Au moment de décider, ma tâche s'est par ailleurs trouvée compliquée par le fait que je connais la plupart d'entre vous du fait d'échanges en privé, et les personnes que je connais parmi vous me sont toutes sympathiques. 


 Merci à toutes et tous d'avoir participé, et en particulier NED et Joel dont c'était la première participation à ce thread. 
 Vous avez toutes et tous plus qu'amplement justifié l'intitulé du thread.  
 Chacun(e) de vous est équipé(e) d'un cerveau en parfait état de fonctionnement. 
 Merci beaucoup...

 Tu as gagné, Joel.


Je ne récompense pas seulement ton texte parce que je le trouve remarquablement écrit et inspiré, mais aussi parce qu'il m'a particulièrement touché. 


C'est donc à toi de nous proposer un nouveau thème, cinq nouveaux mots à incorporer dans chaque contribution, et c'est aussi à toi qu'il incombe de fixer un délais. Je crois que traditionnellement, il est souvent laissé une semaine aux participants, mais tu peux éventuellement raccourcir ou allonger ce délais. 
En fait, s'agissant des règles de fonctionnement de ce thread, d'autres que moi t'en parleront mieux, étant donné que je suis moi-même très, très nouveau ici. :bebe:


 Bon, maintenant, j'ai hâte de participer à nouveau, et de lire toutes les contributions de la nouvelle session...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Septembre 2005)

:rose:


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2005)

félicitations Joel


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Septembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu as gagné, Joel.
> .


 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 


  ......


(Heu bon bin .... waouh...je ne savais pas vraiment pas si c'était bien et cela me semble pas peaufiné..; merci pour l'indulgence du jury .  :rose: ....)

p.s:  je donnerai le nouveau sujet vendredi au plus tard ...


n.b : GRAND MERCI À NEPHOU .... TON AVIS ME FAIT TRÈS PLAISIR ...  
Jje n'ai pas de pouvoir boulant ce soir .. ce sera pour plus tard ..


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Septembre 2005)

Encore une chose...


 Juste un truc, avant de passer définitivement la main à Joel.

Si vous avez apprécié le texte de NED, ou si vous avez quelque chose à dire sur ses autres travaux artistiques, je vous invite à venir voir *ce thread*, ouvert par Guytantakul. 


  Vous pourrez dire si, selon vous, Ned est un artiste ou pas, en participant à un sondage. 

 Pour moi, une seule réponse possible : Ned est un artiste, bien évidemment... 

 Et puis, dans la foulée, s'il vous reste des munitions, boulez-le vert. Je trouve que ça lui va bien au teint!... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enfin, c'est vous qui voyez, je ne voudrais pas non plus avoir l'air de trop mettre la pression... 



 Joel, c'est donc désormais à toi!


----------



## Cillian (1 Septembre 2005)

* Waaahhooouuuu !!!!*

Ca fait un bon moment que je n'étais pas passé sur ce file et je me suis régalé à lire vos textes.

     

*félicitations à tous et à toutes et plus particulièrement à Joel désigné comme succésseur.*

Allé ça m'fais pas d'mal à vous dire du bien, j'en remets une couche :

:love:  :love:        :love:  :love: 

  ​


----------



## macmarco (1 Septembre 2005)

Bravo Joel !  
Très joli texte en effet ! 

Allez hop !
Au boulot !


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> rassemblement de variations de plumes...
> 
> :love:



 on dit pas "ondulations de plumes" plutôt ? Non  ha bon :rateau:


----------



## NED (1 Septembre 2005)

Gratz Joël,
 

Bien joué, et bien écrit surtout...
A toi de nous donner une petite thématique croustillante...


----------



## iNano (1 Septembre 2005)

Joël !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Je sais que beaucoup l'ont déjà dit mais je le fais quand même : ton texte est très beau, il m'a beaucoup plu...


----------



## aricosec (1 Septembre 2005)

comme le dit mon titre,moi qui suit né dans le ruisseau;avec tout les plumeux de talent
qu'HUMAN FLY a amené,je pourrais bientot me foutre a l'eau !( dans l'eau ,faut pas deconner
je bois toujours du saint emilion   )
-
en effet comment pourais je suivre des  textes  si merveilleux   
-
ou faudra t'il combattre dans plusieurs categories  
-
non, decidement ,seule la cuite pourra me consoler


----------



## guytantakul (1 Septembre 2005)

perso, j'ai rien compris - mais ça doit venir de moi, j'imagine  
(enfin, des larmes de petrole, c'est pas humain quoi ! )

Bravo Joël


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2005)

Sympa Joël   

D'ici vendredi que faire ?

Passer son temps à s'humidifier la gueule comme un vulgaire aricosec ?

 
 :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bravo CherJoëldu18 !*
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...




 Merci beaucoup. 

 En effet, j'ai essayé d'animer de mon mieux la dernière session, bien qu'étant nouveau venu ici. :bebe:
 Content que tu aies apprécié. 

 Et quant à Joel, je n'ai pas pris en compte le fait qu'il me soit sympathique, ou en tout cas le moins possible. 
Je ne lui aurais pas demandé de prendre la relève si son texte n'avait pas été mon préféré :king: , malgré les qualités de toutes les autres contributions. 
 Je vois que les autres participants reconnaissent les qualités du texte de joel, et cela me fait plaisir pour lui.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2005)

Bravo Joel  À toi l'honneur de la Présidence


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Septembre 2005)

*THÈME:     UNE FEMME PLEURE ....


MOTS : VOILIER
          CLOWN 
          AUSTÈRE 
          RIRE 
          PURE

FIN DE SESSION LE SAMEDI 17 SEPTEMBRE À 23H59  

BON COURAGE À TOUS ...... *


----------



## NED (2 Septembre 2005)

Pffff...c'est balaise didonc...


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> *THÈME:     UNE FEMME PLEURE ....
> 
> 
> MOTS : VOILIER
> ...


Tout vient à point à qui...

Merci pour le nouveau petit boulot.

Voilier-vous la face
Espèce de clown
Votre austère comédie
Ne provoque pas le rire
De la pure jeune femme
Elle pleure


----------



## macmarco (2 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> *THÈME:     UNE FEMME PLEURE ....
> 
> 
> MOTS : VOILIER
> ...





Joli thème Joel !


----------



## NED (2 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tout vient à point à qui...
> 
> Merci pour le nouveau petit boulot.
> 
> ...


Nickel !!
On peut pas faire mieux...
Bravo !

(on est mal barré, houlllalala.... :affraid: )


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tout vient à point à qui...
> 
> Merci pour le nouveau petit boulot.
> 
> ...



rapidité!! efficacité !! psychologie maitrisée ...   

loustic le lucky luke de ce thread !!! finalement je n'aurais pas du donner quinze jours !!  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Septembre 2005)

Elle marche sur le vieux port à côté de lui. Tout ces bateaux, qui arrivent, qui repartent, loin. Elle pense au vent du large qu'elle ne goûtera pas. Seul lui y respirera cet air pur. Cet air marin. Il partira seul, sur son voilier, autour du monde. Le ciel est chargé, comme leur c½ur, et austère, comme leur visage, aux traits tendus. Son embarcation a l'air solide, la voilà rassurée un tant soit peu. Elle repense à ces derniers moments passés ensemble avant le grand départ. A cette soirée où elle avait beaucoup ri, car, à son habitude, il avait amusé la galerie en faisant un peu le clown. C'est si triste un clown finalement. Et là, les rires ne sont plus là. L'atmosphère est lourde. Elle ne veut pas pleurer, elle ferme ses yeux, mais les larmes sont plus fortes et coulent sur son visage. Elle ne veut pas le voir partir, ils s'enlacent une dernière fois. 

Elle pleure.


----------



## Nephou (3 Septembre 2005)

content de te retouver ici WebO' à bientôt


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Elle marche sur le vieux port à côté de lui. Tout ses bateaux, qui arrivent, qui repartent, loin. Elle pense au vent du large qu'elle ne goûtera pas. Seul lui y respirera cet air pur. Cet air marin. Il partira seul, sur son voilier, autour du monde. Le ciel est chargé, comme leur c½ur, et austère, comme leur visage, aux traits tendus. Son embarcation a l'air solide, la voilà rassurée un tant soit peu. Elle repense à ces derniers moments passés ensemble avant le grand départ. A cette soirée où elle avait beaucoup ri, car, à son habitude, il avait amusé la galerie en faisant un peu le clown. C'est si triste un clown finalement. Et là, les rires ne sont plus là. L'atmosphère est lourde. Elle ne veut pas pleurer, elle ferme ses yeux, mais les larmes sont plus fortes et coulent sur son visage. Elle ne veut pas le voir partir, ils s'enlacent une dernière fois.
> 
> Elle pleure.



un paysage d'amour noyé ..; bravo web olivier ... :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Septembre 2005)

Toutes ces jeunes années passées à s'élever vers un rêve, qui enfin devait s'incarner aujourd'hui...


​                        Depuis sa plus tendre enfance, Manon avait rêvé de ce _voilier_. C'est à son bord qu'elle naviguait. ​                        Jamais elle n'aurait imaginé qu'une telle tristesse pût l'accabler en un tel instant...
C'était à son père qu'elle devait cette embarcation si longtemps désirée, et c'est lui dont elle devait aujourd'hui honorer les dernières volontés en jetant ses cendres à la Mer.



​                 Elle le revoyait faisant le _clown_, et le souvenir de ces moments d'une joie aujourd'hui si lointaine ravivait encore sa douleur.
    Elle ne pensait plus qu'à sa vie d'avant, heureuse, et qui aujourd'hui n'existait plus.
    Son monde venait de s'effondrer. Comme si continuer à vivre devenait à présent impossible.


​ Si les amis de son père retenaient de lui l'image d'un homme comblé, épris du désir de vivre, les siens se le rappelaient aussi en tant qu'un homme parfois _austère_. Manon lui saurait éternellement gré de tout ce que son père avait pu lui apprendre, lui donner. Sans jamais l'entretenir dans l'illusion d'une joie de vivre appelée à toujours durer. Son père lui avait inculqué les valeurs d'humanité qu'elle s'était jour après jour appropriées, et il l'avait préparée à l'épreuve de sa disparition.​ 


​ Une fois encore, lui revinrent en mémoire des instants précis, parmi les plus heureux qu'elle avait eu le privilège de partager avec les siens.
La douleur insupportable semblait s'être un temps éloignée. Cette joie passée ne faisait plus contraste avec son deuil ; elle l'adoucissait au contraire. Parce qu'elle parvenait désormais à l'intérioriser, presque à la vivre à nouveau... Sans même que Manon le réalisât vraiment, c'était désormais son propre _rire_ qui faisait écho au souvenir de celui de son père...

​           Cent fois son père le lui avait dit : elle aurait un jour ses propres projets à réaliser. Sans lui.
Jamais elle n'avait renoncé au moindre de ses principes, ni à la moindre de ses passions. Il lui restait à accomplir le plus important de tous ses rêves, sur la terre lointaine vers laquelle elle faisait désormais pointer la proue de son bateau... 
  Toutes ses aspirations étaient restés aussi concrètes que lorsque son père les lui inspirait.
  Son âme avait souffert, mais elle était restée _pure_.

  ...


----------



## WebOliver (4 Septembre 2005)

Merci pour vos commentaires.  Et bravo également à vous pour vos textes.


----------



## guytantakul (4 Septembre 2005)

La décoration de cette salle d'attente est véritablement hideuse. 
Un voilier sur un mur, un clown sur l'autre... Une pure déco de chiotte, en gros, un truc à faire rire tout être un peu sensible. 
Celà ne dépare pas avec le couloir austère, dont les plinthes révèlent plusieurs couches de peinture s'écaillant dans la pénombre.
Remarque, les gens qui rentrent ici ne doivent pas relever, ni remarquer grand-chose, c'est obligé. 
En sortant non plus comme cette femme qui passe devant moi en pleurant des larmes artificielles.
Mais cet ophtalmo devrait tout de même insvetir un peu pour egayer son cabinet


----------



## aricosec (4 Septembre 2005)

-
in 17 sept
THÈME: UNE FEMME PLEURE ....
MOTS : VOILIER,CLOWN ,AUSTÈRE ,RIRE ,PURE
-------------------------------
comme une clé de delivrance
une femme j'ai rencontré
comme une folle esperance
elle et moi nous somment aimés
-
j'avais pourtant a cette epoque
une apparence de CLOWN triste
un pauvre hére qui soliloque
eloigné un temps de la piste
-
soudain ce fut une embellie
une fée entrait dans ma vie
hélas c'etait une folie
un arc en ciel trop petit
_
ses RIRES souvent m'enchantait
comme une source de jeunesse
ils en avaient tout les attraits
me berçant de douce paresse
-
les AUSTERES pas de la vie
meme guidés d'une ame PURE
qui nous obligent aux compromis
nous forgent le coeur si dure
-
un jour j'ai quitté cet aura
je pensais mon bonheur ailleurs
je voyais même mon trépas
au beau milieu de l'equateur
-
j'ai donc gréée mon beau VOILIER
pour partir en quête du graal
sur toutes les mers j'ai navigué
ebloui d'aurore boréale
-
qui peut donc alors me juger
oui j'ai fait pleurer quelques femmes
mais dans mes yeux emerveillés
il y brille toujours la flamme


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

Ba ca traine pas...
Bravo les ecrivains...


----------



## guytantakul (4 Septembre 2005)

Bravo aussi à tous pour vos textes émouvants :love: (mentions spéciales à Arico et ses octosyllabes et à Loustic pour sa concision   )

PS : il fallait lire "investir" dans la dernière ligne de mon texte, mais vous aurez rectifié par vous-même, j'imagine


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> La décoration de cette salle d'attente est véritablement hideuse.
> Un voilier sur un mur, un clown sur l'autre... Une pure déco de chiotte, en gros, un truc à faire rire tout être un peu sensible.
> Celà ne dépare pas avec le couloir austère, dont les plinthes révèlent plusieurs couches de peinture s'écaillant dans la pénombre.
> Remarque, les gens qui rentrent ici ne doivent pas relever, ni remarquer grand-chose, c'est obligé.
> ...


 ah .. le petit détail des couches de peinture... je l'aurais bien développé ...  et ce cabinet .... humour de tanguy ... n'hésite pas à développer .... il ya quelque chose d'encore mieux derrière tes mots ... (désolé ... je ne peux m'empêcher de sentir tout ce qui se cache d'encore plus beau ...alors je le dis !! je le réclame!! tanguy .... allonge ton texteeeeeeee


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Septembre 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> in 17 sept
> THÈME: UNE FEMME PLEURE ....
> MOTS : VOILIER,CLOWN ,AUSTÈRE ,RIRE ,PURE
> ...


TRES BEAU TEXTE AUX RIMES BELLES ... À LA PHILOSOPHIE BIEN MENÉE !!!! WAAAAAAAAA GLOIRE A ARICOSEC!!!! 





(P.S: cher human je parlerai de ton texte un peu plus tard ... il me touche sincerement ..profondement ...il demande à flotter encore quelques temps en moi avant que j'en parle ici ...  )


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ba ca traine pas...
> Bravo les ecrivains...


 

j'ai donné quinze jours mais ... cela dégoupille vite en ce début de septembre .... au milieu des maîtres... attendons ned et mac marco .... ainsi que d'autres que je convierai s'ils ont un peu de temps ...


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> (P.S: cher human je parlerai de ton texte un peu plus tard ... il me touche sincerement ..profondement ...il demande à flotter encore quelques temps en moi avant que j'en parle ici ...  )




 Soit. 
 Tu présides l'actuelle session à ta guise. :king:

Je préfère quant à moi ne pas trop intervenir cette fois-ci, étant donné que je suis intervenu souvent durant la session précédente. 
 Mais je partage ton point de vue sur les contributions qui ont déjà été postées, Joel. 

 Bravo à tous ceux qui ont déjà participé, et qui dont j'ai lu les textes avec beaucoup de plaisir.


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Septembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Toutes ces jeunes années passées à s'élever vers un rêve, qui enfin devait s'incarner aujourd'hui...
> 
> 
> ​                        Depuis sa plus tendre enfance, Manon avait rêvé de ce _voilier_. C'est à son bord qu'elle naviguait. ​                        Jamais elle n'aurait imaginé qu'une telle tristesse pût l'accabler en un tel instant...
> ...





j'aime cette jolie âme pure qui s'en va vers l'horizon de la vie au fil de ton texte .. qu'emporte-t- elle avec elle ?   que cachait cet homme austère ? quelle belle évocation de l'ombre d'un père ..?   te voici parmi les plus rapides à avoir écrit un texte ... auquel tu as offert des images-enluminures ... ai je le droit de voter pour celui qui m'a désigné comme successeur sur le fil ..?  je ne sais encore qui sera vainqueur ... 



mais la qualité et la diversité sont là .. bravo à tous !!!

* si certains veulent rectifier leur texte , le reprendre , le remettre sur le métier à tisser des mots ... qu'ils n'hésitent pas...en tant que maître de cérémonie je le permets et même, je l'encourage ... chaque texte se recrée sous chaque lecture et parfois un mot ... une virgule, une idée viennent en plus .. ou en moins et change tout ... *


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'aime cette jolie âme pure qui s'en va vers l'horizon de la vie au fil de ton texte .. qu'emporte-t- elle avec elle ? que cachait cet homme austère ? quelle belle évocation de l'ombre d'un père ..? te voici parmi les plus rapides à avoir écrit un texte ... auquel tu as offert des images-enluminures ... ai je le droit de voter pour celui qui m'a désigné comme successeur sur le fil ..?  je ne sais encore qui sera vainqueur ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ta proposition de rectification des textes m'intéresse. 
Justement, j'ai relevé une faute de frappe à un moment qui ne me permettait plus d'éditer mon post, puisqu'on ne peut pas éditer un post après trois heures. Je verrai alors si je profite de l'occasion pour effectuer d'autres petits aménagements. 
Ta conception des textes que l'on peut retravailler avant l'appréciation finale qu'ils recevront donne par ailleurs un bel aperçu de la chance qu'ont tes élèves. 

Concernant tes questions relativement à l'histoire de mon texte, je peux, si tu le souhaites, te proposer trois façons de te répondre... Au moins en partie... 


1) Je poste une deuxième version de mon texte, augmentée d'un paragraphe ou deux, si cela peut tenir dans un seul post.

2) Je rédige une sorte de suite, dans un deuxième post. Dans le cadre de l'actuelle session, ou "hors concours", juste comma ça... 

3) Je te réponds dans le cadre d'un petit commentaire de mon texte, en suggérant quelques angles de lectures ou d'interprétations possibles, mais sans révéler non plus ce qui n'a pas forcément besoin de l'être. 


PS : Je ne sais pas du tout si tu as le droit de voter pour moi.  Sur ce point précis, les habitués de longue date de ce thread vont sans doute te répondre.  J'ai posté pour le plaisir, parce que ce thread m'a redonné envie d'écrire. :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Septembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ta conception des textes que l'on peut retravailler avant l'appréciation finale qu'ils recevront donne par ailleurs un bel aperçu de la chance qu'ont tes élèves.
> 
> Concernant tes questions relativement à l'histoire de mon texte, je peux, si tu le souhaites, te proposer trois façons de te répondre... Au moins en partie...
> 
> ...


une autre version me plairait bien ... les choix pour ameliorer un texte sont toujours signifiants ..


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> une autre version me plairait bien ... les choix pour ameliorer un texte sont toujours signifiants ..



Qu'il en soit donc ainsi. 
Avant d'autres peut-être, mon texte devient donc un peu un work in progress. 

La deuxième version dans mon prochain post.


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Septembre 2005)

Toutes ces jeunes années passées à s'élever vers un rêve, qui enfin devait s'incarner aujourd'hui...


​         Depuis sa plus tendre enfance, Manon avait rêvé de ce _voilier_. C'est aujourd'hui à son bord qu'elle naviguait. 
  Jamais elle n'aurait imaginé qu'une telle tristesse pût l'accabler en un tel instant...
C'était à son père qu'elle devait cette embarcation si longtemps désirée, et c'est lui dont elle devait aujourd'hui honorer les dernières volontés en jetant ses cendres à la Mer.​ 



​         Elle le revoyait faisant le _clown_, et le souvenir de ces moments d'une joie aujourd'hui si lointaine ravivait encore sa douleur.
  Elle ne pensait plus qu'à sa vie d'avant, heureuse, et qui aujourd'hui n'existait plus.
  Son monde venait de s'effondrer. Comme si continuer à vivre devenait à présent impossible.


​ Si les amis de son père retenaient de lui l'image d'un homme comblé, épris du désir de vivre, les siens se le rappelaient aussi en tant qu'un homme parfois _austère_, obsédé par le soucis d'assurer à sa fille un avenir. Au plan matériel comme au plan moral. Il avait su lui enseigner tout à le fois la rigueur et la fidélité aux rêves. Sans jamais l'entretenir dans l'illusion d'une joie de vivre appelée à toujours durer. Son père lui avait inculqué les valeurs d'humanité qu'elle s'était jour après jour appropriées, et il l'avait préparée à l'épreuve de sa disparition.


​ Une fois encore, lui revinrent en mémoire des instants précis, parmi les plus heureux qu'elle avait eu le privilège de partager avec les siens.
La douleur insupportable semblait s'être un temps éloignée. Cette joie passée ne faisait plus contraste avec son deuil ; elle l'adoucissait désormais. Elle parvenait à présent à intérioriser les plus doux souvenirs de ses plus jeunes années, presque à vivre à nouveau ces instants... Sans même que Manon le réalisât vraiment, c'était désormais son propre _rire_ qui répondait à celui de son père défunt...

​    Cent fois son père le lui avait dit : elle aurait un jour ses propres projets à réaliser. Sans lui.
Jamais elle n'avait renoncé au moindre de ses principes, ni à la moindre de ses passions. Il lui restait à accomplir le plus important de tous ses rêves, qui devait commencer sur la terre lointaine vers laquelle elle faisait désormais pointer la proue de son bateau... Comme son père avant elle, elle consacrerait sa vie à sillonner la Mer, et à la raconter...
Toutes ses aspirations étaient restées aussi concrètes que lorsque son père les lui inspirait. Elle ne renoncerait pas aujourd'hui.
  Son âme avait souffert, mais elle était restée _pure_.


*****​


----------



## aricosec (5 Septembre 2005)

si j'aurai su,j'aurai pas v'nu ,je le savais, ça commence ,les tripatouillages,
les magouilles,les vote pour moi,je te mettrai un coup de boule  
les tu est le plus beau ! ,non je n'en f'rai rien !
boule moi plus fort ! aaaHH ! AH ! :rose: 
.
c'est un thread propre ici MOSSIEU  
-
allez faire vos cochonneries ailleurs ........ NA !


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Septembre 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> si j'aurai su,j'aurai pas v'nu ,je le savais, ça commence ,les tripatouillages,
> les magouilles,les vote pour moi,je te mettrai un coup de boule
> les tu est le plus beau ! ,non je n'en f'rai rien !
> boule moi plus fort ! aaaHH ! AH ! :rose:
> ...



 Clarifions donc tout de suite les choses :

 Il n'y a jamais eu depuis que je participe à ce thread le moindre accord occulte avec moi pour quoi que ce soit. 
 Aucune magouille relativement à une victoire, ou concernant des échanges de coups de boule verts.

Les personnes qui correspondent avec moi en privé peuvent, si elles le souhaitent, confirmer qu'il n'a jamais été question avec moi du moindre arrangement pour une victoire ou un boulage vert. Ni pour ce thread, ni pour aucun autre d'ailleurs.

 Je suis nouveau ici, et je suis tenté de croire que c'est en effet "un thread propre".  
 Et ce n'est pas avec moi que ça changera. 


 Par ailleurs, les propositions de Joel concernant la possibilité de remanier un texte s'adressent évidemment à tout le monde.
 Chacun peut donc, avec ou sans les conseils de Joel, proposer plusieurs versions de son texte s'il le souhaite. 


 Ceci dit, peut-être pourrions-nous justement envisager d'en revenir aux textes. 
 Dans la joie et la bonne humeur, évidemment.


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Septembre 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> si j'aurai su,j'aurai pas v'nu ,je le savais, ça commence ,les tripatouillages,
> les magouilles,les vote pour moi,je te mettrai un coup de boule
> les tu est le plus beau ! ,non je n'en f'rai rien !
> boule moi plus fort ! aaaHH ! AH ! :rose:
> ...


bah bah bah !! je suis peu enclin à ce genre de copinages ....  

si je te disais vers quel texte j'incline ...  tu verrais ...  

allez pas de magouilles , juste le plaisir de l'ecrit encore et encore appprofondi ..;


----------



## guytantakul (6 Septembre 2005)

Là jusqu'à la fin de la semaine, je vais être le nez dans le guidon, mais si j'ai un peu de temps (genre 1/2 heure), je corrige et agrémente


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Là jusqu'à la fin de la semaine, je vais être le nez dans le guidon, mais si j'ai un peu de temps (genre 1/2 heure), je corrige et agrémente


  genial!! prends ton temps .. j'ai donné un délai assez long qui doit permettre ce genre d'améliorations , de retouches ..


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2005)

*Dans le parc public un voilier
Manoeuvré par un écolier

Navigue de biais tel le crabe
Va donc espèce d'octosyllabe

Veut-il ainsi jouer au clown
Dérider le pauvre pitchoun

L'enfant garde la mine austère
Aux côtés de sa pauvre mère

Il s'amuse il vaudrait guérir
Le voici éclatant de rire

Du petit bateau la mâture
D'un coup est tombée dans l'eau pure

Le gamin s'ébroue il fait l'oie
Il joue la maman pleure de joie*


----------



## guytantakul (8 Septembre 2005)

Whâ la tuerie grave ! Trop mortel ton texte loustic ! Sur le sang de mes morts !    :love:


----------



## rezba (9 Septembre 2005)

Je n'étais pas venu de mon plein gré. J'avais répondu à son invitation. 
Et maintenant, je faisais face à cette femme aux yeux embués, qui ne me parlait pas, qui ne faisait que me regarder, comme si elle voulait sonder le fond de mon âme de ses pupilles profondes.
Je me tenais là, debout, immobile, au seuil de cette maison _austère_, mes doigts jouant autour de mes poignets.
C'était une belle femme, aux traits bien dessinés, ses cheveux noirs noués sur la nuque. Je n'avais jamais su que Rémi était marié. Et je ne l'aurais jamais imaginé dans les bras d'une femme telle que celle qui me regardait à présent. 
Rémi était un amateur de filles faciles et délurées. Il les séduisait par le _rire_, en leur racontant des histoires incroyables, en faisant le _clown_ sur les tables des cafés, au fond des ports où ce genre de femmes attendent les marins de pied ferme. 
Après tant d'années à trainer tous les deux nos carcasses de baroudeurs sur les quais des ports du monde, à la recherche de chimères impossibles et de rêves perdus, je découvrais l'amour qu'il avait quitté un jour, sans mot dire. Sans explications.
Cette femme magnifique et triste, qui n'avait jamais compris pourquoi l'homme qu'elle aimait lui avait préféré un _voilier_.
Nous avions parlé longtemps. De ces années passées, de ce qu'il faisait, de ce qu'il disait, de comment il était mort, une nuit de mer houleuse, projeté par la baume sur le gaillard d'avant.
Et puis, le silence s'était installé. Et ce regard me transperçait, à la recherche d'une vérité sur ce passé qui l'avait hanté. 
La femme déploya son corps souple, pour se lever de son fauteuil. Elle s'approcha de moi, prit ma tête entre ses mains, et m'embrassa longuement. Ses lèvres étaient douces et parfumées. Son haleine était fraiche. Son désir brulant. Une sensation de sensualité _pure_ m'enivrait.


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> *Dans le parc public un voilier
> Manoeuvré par un écolier
> 
> Navigue de biais tel le crabe
> ...



loustic maitre du metre


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je n'étais pas venu de mon plein gré. J'avais répondu à son invitation.
> Et maintenant, je faisais face à cette femme aux yeux embués, qui ne me parlait pas, qui ne faisait que me regarder, comme si elle voulait sonder le fond de mon âme de ses pupilles profondes.
> Je me tenais là, debout, immobile, au seuil de cette maison _austère_, mes doigts jouant autour de mes poignets.
> C'était une belle femme, aux traits bien dessinés, ses cheveux noirs noués sur la nuque. Je n'avais jamais su que Rémi était marié. Et je ne l'aurais jamais imaginé dans les bras d'une femme telle que celle qui me regardait à présent.
> ...


quel joli moment loin des bruits du monde .. tout un univers évoqué ... en un trait de plume ... à peine, t'ai je invité , et voici ton texte joliment inspiré ... merci beaucoup d'etre venu par ici , rezba ... encore une occasion pour moi de dire tout mon respect pour toi ...


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2005)

*Dans le parc public un voilier
Manoeuvré par un écolier

Navigue de biais tel le crabe
Va donc espèce d'octosyllabe

Veut-il ainsi jouer au clown
Dérider le pauvre pitchoun

L'enfant garde la mine austère
Aux côtés de sa pauvre mère

Il s'amuse il voudrait guérir
Le voici éclatant de rire

Du petit bateau la mâture
D'un coup est tombée dans l'eau pure

Le gamin s'ébroue il fait l'oie
Il joue la maman pleure de joie* 



C'est moins moche sans faute de frappe.


----------



## macelene (12 Septembre 2005)

Mer frisottante... pas de nuages dans le ciel. Pourtant, on ne sait jamais ce qui peut arriver en mer. Le *voilier* est sur le point de larguer ses amarres. Ils vont prendre la route, cabotage en demi- teinte le long de la côte ouest de l'île, juste le temps de trouver un abri pour une nuit.
Dans le carré de Pila, la bouteille de Gin bien entamée ne bouge pas.
Ana chantonne à voix basse, l'esprit ailleurs, tentant de convoquer les formes empilées dans son tiroir à rêves, tandis que R. termine les man½uvres.
Quel genre de loustic était-il donc ce *clown*?
Et si tout en lui n'était qu'esbroufe?
Son doute constant envers sa propre capacité à déchiffrer les énigmes de la vie, allait-il lui faire perdre la raison?
Le voilier décroche. On entend juste le ronron régulier du 65 CV diesel Volvo Penta en fond de cale.
Ana prend un  livre.
R. connaît la route par c½ur, il sait où il va. Déjà le soleil embrase le ciel avant de disparaître et la crique de Senetosa est là. Douce, silencieuse, déserte, encore tiède. Un abri idéal.
Man½uvres à l'envers, l'ancre s'accroche et la chaîne se tend.
R. la rejoint se pose à côté d'elle, se sert un verre et s'affale. 
Ana en profite pour laisser tomber sa tête sur son épaule.
Ils en sont à un moment où le genièvre va se charger de continuer le film en N & B.
Tout semble dans l'ordre des choses. Un ordre exigé par les circonstances.
Ils ont déjà vécu cette scène des tas de fois dans leur vie, et il y a quelque chose de rassurant à risquer perdre la partie...
R. se demande ce que pouvait bien ressentir l'homme qui partait pour la première fois, chasser un trésor, une femme, sans l'avoir lu auparavant dans aucun livre de sa bibliothèque.
Plus léger qu'un cauchemar, le ciel se charge de résidus de brume grise, ou tissée de tous les gris et où toutes les couleurs s'estompent à l'approche de la tempête sur la crique déserte de Senetosa.
On ne sait jamais ce qui peut arriver pendant une tempête, elle peut souvent se déchaîner avec violence.
Brusquement Ana dit, je veux prendre une douche brûlante, nue, avec plein de vapeur comme si c'était la brume de la haute mer. Et nous deux dans cette brume, sans que plus jamais tu ne me parles de bateaux, ni de rien. J'ai tellement bu que je veux seulement embrasser un homme.
Ôte ton masque de guerrier *austère* et fais moi * rire* et pleurer.
Longtemps après, dans le noir, avec juste un rayon de lune blanc-*pur* rayant la mer noire, ils se sont imbriqués l'un dans l'autre, comme s'ils l'avaient toujours fait.
Pas de paroles pour justifier l'inéluctable. Sans fioritures.
- s'il arrive quelque chose, ne me laisse jamais seule.
Soudain le bruit de la pluie qui tambourine sur le pont au dessus d'eux paraît sinistre. État doux-amer, respiration lente et chaude.
Les mots que dit Ana semblent plus impressionnants que le vacarme de la tempête.
- Ne dit rien, murmura-t-il
- Je ne veux pas que tu meures.
- Ça n'arrivera pas.
- Ça arrive des fois.
R. sent bouger Ana qui se sert plus étroitement sur lui.
- Jure moi...que tu ne me laisseras pas... seule au MOnde.
R. bouge la tête blottie au creux de son épaule en signe de oui.
Il sent alors le corps nu qui vient sur le sien pour le chevaucher, les cuisses ouvertes sur ses hanches, tempête double des corps et des éléments, sa bouche cherchant la sienne, sans lui laisser d'autres échappées que la fuite en avant, l'étreinte intense, l'abandon, la déroute.
Alors une larme lourde et brûlante tombe sur son visage. R. embrasse ému les lèvres entre-ouvertes et humides qui laissent échapper, fragile comme le temps, un long soupir de *Femme qui pleure* de Bonheur.​


----------



## aricosec (13 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> *Dans le parc public un voilier*
> *Manoeuvré par un écolier*
> 
> *Navigue de biais tel le crabe*
> ...


c'est d'accord,c'est pas mal,c'est meme trés bien  
oui ! ........la ! .......c'est extra na !  
-
m'enfin cette façon de se faire publier deux fois sous couvert d'une faute de frappe,
c'est crapuleux,ignoble,impardonnable !


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> c'est d'accord,c'est pas mal,c'est meme trés bien
> oui ! ........la ! .......c'est extra na !
> -
> m'enfin cette façon de se faire publier deux fois sous couvert d'une faute de frappe,
> c'est crapuleux,ignoble,impardonnable !


Va donc !

Octosyllabe impardonnable !

Puisque c'est comme ça je prépare un nouveau coup ! Na !

  

Quel genre de loustic était-il donc ce clown?

Bravo Macelene ! (bravo à tous, on se dégourdit bien les neurones ici...)


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> * si certains veulent rectifier leur texte , le reprendre , le remettre sur le métier à tisser des mots ... qu'ils n'hésitent pas...en tant que maître de cérémonie je le permets et même, je l'encourage ... *


Voilier   Clown   Austère   Rire   Pure


*Dans la fontaine le beau voilier
Ne pourra jamais naviguer
Pas même doucement tanguer
Le voici qui coule quel merdier

C'est pas l'moment de faire le clown
Le gamin s'est donné du mal
Il est de la flotte l'amiral
Le vent arrive vite ma doudoune

De Neptune le regard austère
Impressionne le jeune enfant
Qui reste planté là devant
Mais que veut donc ce vieux pépère

Finalement il vaut mieux en rire
Un vrai naufrage quoi de plus beau
La fin rêvée pour un bateau
Maintenant il faut applaudir

A côté jaillit une eau pure
Sur Amphitrite tout en hauteur
Regarde maman la statue pleure
Mais non c'est une éclaboussure * 

 

(Nancy, place Stanislas, les fontaines)


----------



## NED (14 Septembre 2005)

THÈME: UNE FEMME PLEURE ....
MOTS : VOILIER,CLOWN ,AUSTÈRE ,RIRE ,PURE
---------------------------------------------------

"Quand ladite Manue se rencontru dudit Ned"

En cestuy temps, où les manents Macgeens et Macgéénes n'existantes point,
Les Nédiens de la contrée estoient à guarder les vignes.
En empeschasse qu'un austère estourneau ne mangeassent les raisins.
Toutesfoys advisoyt une foys que le dit metiers soye bien digne.

Les bellasses bergières se vennnaient donc à la bonne aide,
Un bon donatoire d'un manger à desieuner aux glorieux gardiens.
La pure Manue chère lye avecques ces fouaces et beaulx viandrons pour le Ned,
Il se fiolent de bons rire ensemble au son de la belle bouzine et au vues des beaux gros seins.

Mais vlatipas qu'al me donne au diable.
La Manue lerné passoient le grand quarroy menans, 
Tomba la chute eyste bien mal se fit y feust l'accable.
Perdit lesbonnes denrées au trou boueux, miserere des larmes de ses joues coulant.

Le bon Ned, bien jouasse soyat-il tousles jours,
Adoncques prise la guelasse d'un clown triste.
Voyants sa mie pouvre villaine blessée, n'y point de resistance à cacher son Amour,
S'estoya en empresse sa belle, lui biser le front, telle l'artiste.

Par ma foy, bien malheur fit d'heureux coeurs affolés,
Quitation des vensdanges, Ilz ont pris Bretaigne.
Dans un voilier fleusry, navigots firent voyager,
partans d'ou ie demoureray chemin, vers des isles loigtaines...

 :love:


----------



## aricosec (15 Septembre 2005)

hello NED

il y a quelques mots que je ne comprend pas, 
est ce du galactéen du sud , ou du nord !    
là est la question !


----------



## macelene (15 Septembre 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> hello NED
> 
> il y a quelques mots que je ne comprend pas,
> est ce du galactéen du sud , ou du nord !
> là est la question !



Ben heureusement que tu es là pour faire vivre ce sujet Arico...


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben heureusement que tu es là pour faire vivre ce sujet Arico...


L'aricosec 

Un drôle de mec

Au Mac high-tech

Jamais d'échec

Même au basket

Un vrai pète-sec

Pas un blanc-bec

Ni un métèque

Une sorte d'évèque

Pire archevèque

Un p'tit peu grec

Habite au Pecq

Ou à Bolbec

'stralopithèque

Bouffe du biftek

Et d'la pastèque

V'la qu'il défèque

A peine craspec

Vite plan ORSEC ! ! ! ! !

File-lui un chèque

Pas un kopeck


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> hello NED
> 
> il y a quelques mots que je ne comprend pas,
> est ce du galactéen du sud , ou du nord !
> là est la question !



Du vrai vieux Fançois....ecrit dans le texte...à la mode Rabelais.


----------



## aricosec (16 Septembre 2005)

sur le web ya un LOUSTIC
qui balance souvent des pics
j'vais m'le faire a l'arsenic
ou une bonne douzaine d'aspics
j'lui glisserais dans l'pantalon
il criera comme un cochon
va gonfler comme un ballon
les joyeuses comme des melons
pourtant si ça suffit pas
et si il survit a ça
une aut'e combine on trouv'ra
car sa peau oui ont l'aura


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Voilier   Clown   Austère   Rire   Pure
> 
> 
> *Dans la fontaine le beau voilier
> ...



humour, finesse ,


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> THÈME: UNE FEMME PLEURE ....
> MOTS : VOILIER,CLOWN ,AUSTÈRE ,RIRE ,PURE
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



originalité de la langue médiévale fort bien usée


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> L'aricosec
> 
> Un drôle de mec
> 
> ...



aricosec et loustic pour le coup sont hors sujet mais seraient vraiment à primer 
  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Septembre 2005)

pardonnez ma discrétion de ces jours -ci mais en ces temps de rentrée , ma tête ne peut guère flâner sur le net en toute liberté et légèreté ... le jeu s'achève ce week end .. amis du plumier..; créez!


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mer frisottante... pas de nuages dans le ciel. Pourtant, on ne sait jamais ce qui peut arriver en mer. Le *voilier* est sur le point de larguer ses amarres. Ils vont prendre la route, cabotage en demi- teinte le long de la côte ouest de l'île, juste le temps de trouver un abri pour une nuit.
> Dans le carré de Pila, la bouteille de Gin bien entamée ne bouge pas.
> Ana chantonne à voix basse, l'esprit ailleurs, tentant de convoquer les formes empilées dans son tiroir à rêves, tandis que R. termine les man½uvres.
> Quel genre de loustic était-il donc ce *clown*?
> ...


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (16 Septembre 2005)

Bah, je ne suis pas en forme et je préfère presque mon texte initial, mais bon, puisque j'ai dit que je ferais quelque chose si j'avais le temps, je poste quand-même. 
C'est mal écrit, corrigé à la bourre, mais l'ambiance est là  



J'entre dans cette salle d'attente à petits pas, foulant du pied un tapis terne et usé, dont la corde émerge par zones, délimitant le trajet de milliers de gens venus ici avant moi. 
L'atmosphère qui y règne semble surgir tout droit du siècle des lumières, mais en les ayant toutefois laissé s'éteindre en route...
Quand-même, soyons honnête, des stores vénitiens cloqués font péniblement zigzaguer un semblant de lueur sur les murs.
On y distingue, sans trop forcer, deux cadres accrochés de guingois sur un papier peint évoquant irrésistiblement la toile improbable d'un sommier géant mis au rebut.
L'un de ces cadres ceint une marine, reproduisant une gravure d'un fin et fier voilier - rehaussée de touches d'aquarelle. Il me semble que toutefois, seules les teintes bleues et noires ont gagné la partie du temps.
L'autre, à l'inverse, fait la part belle au rouge et au jaune pur. Il s'agit bien sur du clown hideux de ce pauvre barbouilleur de Bernard Buffet, revu par un sérigraphe ayant du avoir l'obligation de vider ses pots d'encre avant de fermer boutique... et, je l'espère, sans espoir de réouverture.
En enfilade, le couloir austère est tout à l'avenant avec ses murs gris tachetés de brun, son ampoule de quarante watts qui grésille dans une agonie perpétuelle et ses plinthes révélant plusieurs couches de peinture s'écaillant délicatement dans la pénombre, sous le coup des bouts ferrés de milliers de bottines lustrées, jour après jour, année après année.
Remarque, les gens qui rentrent ici ne doivent pas en rire, ni relever, ni remarquer grand-chose, c'est bien obligé, les pauvres.
Et en sortant non plus... comme cette très grande femme qui passe devant moi, les yeux en mydriase totale sous l'effet de l'atropine officinale, pleurant froidement ses larmes artificielles.
Mais cet ophtalmo devrait tout de même investir un peu pour égayer son cabinet, que diable !


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> aricosec et loustic pour le coup sont hors sujet mais seraient vraiment à primer
> :love:


Mais non Joël ! Mais non !

Inutile de se donner cette peine, on se marre assez comme ça.

Une bagarre de rimes vaut une bonne bataille navale... et on ne risque pas de s'endormir dans le feu de l'inaction.


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Septembre 2005)

je prends le temps de relire tous ces textes et je vous dis le resultat de mon jury intérieur dans l'aprésmidi


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Septembre 2005)

j'hésite encore entre deux .. je corrige quelques copies et je me décide enfin à donner  les clés à quelqu'un


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je prends le temps de relire tous ces textes et je vous dis le resultat de mon jury intérieur dans l'aprésmidi






			
				joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'hésite encore entre deux .. je corrige quelques copies et je me décide enfin à donner les clés à quelqu'un



 En matière de suspense, rien de ce que j'ai pu lire jusqu'à présent ne vaut ça!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2005)

Trop tard  Rendez-vous à la prochaine session


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Septembre 2005)

NONOSBTANT (LOL!) mes travaux divers .. je m'en vais enfin transmettre le règne de la tête à ....


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mer frisottante... pas de nuages dans le ciel. Pourtant, on ne sait jamais ce qui peut arriver en mer. Le *voilier* est sur le point de larguer ses amarres. Ils vont prendre la route, cabotage en demi- teinte le long de la côte ouest de l'île, juste le temps de trouver un abri pour une nuit.
> Dans le carré de Pila, la bouteille de Gin bien entamée ne bouge pas.
> Ana chantonne à voix basse, l'esprit ailleurs, tentant de convoquer les formes empilées dans son tiroir à rêves, tandis que R. termine les man½uvres.
> Quel genre de loustic était-il donc ce *clown*?
> ...



 :king:  :king:  :king: MACELENE REINE!!!  :king:  :king:  :king: 

JE M'EN EXPLIQUE DANS LE MESSAGE SUIVANT...


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Septembre 2005)

CAR  son texte est développé , mis en page ... empreint d'émotion et de miroir... 
et je suis touché par les instants de bonheur d'une femme qui pleure ... par la sensualité qui a inspiré certains derrière les larmes et la femme ... et pourtant , je sais qu'il reste encore surement bien des textes et d'aventures à écrire, à découvrir ... encore plus loin que ces mots que ce sujet ... 

enfin , c'est ... une femme qui va nous ouvrir un nouveau chemin pavés d'un thème et de quelques mots où s'abriter .. se retrouver ... partager....


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> CAR  son texte est développé , mis en page ... empreint d'émotion et de miroir...
> et je suis touché par les instants de bonheur d'une femme qui pleure ... par la sensualité qui a inspiré certains derrière les larmes et la femme ... et pourtant , je sais qu'il reste encore surement bien des textes et d'aventures à écrire, à découvrir ... encore plus loin que ces mots que ce sujet ...
> 
> enfin , c'est ... une femme qui va nous ouvrir un nouveau chemin pavés d'un thème et de quelques mots où s'abriter .. se retrouver ... partager....



 Bravo, macelene. 
 Ton texte m'avait aussi particulièrement touché. :rose:

 Sois donc notre reine :king: , ainsi que le dit Joel, pour nous conduire pour la session à venir... 

  :love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2005)

Enfin Joël vint

Couronner la belle

Macelene bravo

Dès demain matin

A nous la nouvelle

Corvée. Kenavo !


----------



## macmarco (18 Septembre 2005)

Bravo macelene !     :love:


Désolé Joel, j'ai manqué d'inspiration cette fois-ci, j'essaierai d'en avoir plus pour le thème de macelene.


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bravo macelene !     :love:
> 
> 
> Désolé Joel, j'ai manqué d'inspiration cette fois-ci, j'essaierai d'en avoir plus pour le thème de macelene.


il est vrai que j'ai beaucoup pensé à ton absence en ces derniers jours et heures ... ce sera pour la prochaine ..


----------



## macelene (18 Septembre 2005)

c'est trop d'honneur...  :rose:...  Non, pas Reine,   je vais être juste le prochain fil conducteur...
pour ce tradada que j' :love:  
Je vais plancher cette nuit pour vous dégoter des Mots...   

Et puis valà...  :rose:   

Merci encore...


 ça va me faire du boulot..  enfin je vais tenter de vous donner envie d'écrire...


----------



## NED (18 Septembre 2005)

Bravo Macelène, tu nous a fait un super texte !
 :love:


----------



## aricosec (19 Septembre 2005)

NON macélene, je ne ferais pas comme tout ces cireurs de pompes  

NON,je n'atteindrais pas l'abjet loustic vermifugeant  
NON,je me contenterais de dire OUAHOU !


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> NON macélene, je ne ferais pas comme tout ces cireurs de pompes
> 
> NON,je n'atteindrais pas l'abjet loustic vermifugeant
> NON,je me contenterais de dire OUAHOU !


Tu as raison, mais quelque part il manque un *c* comme dans lousti ou aricose...


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2005)

Vu que je suis en pleine reprise d'occupations diverses...    

que je voudrais laisser le temps à tout plein de MOnde de partager ce tradada...   :love:


Voilà ce que je vous propose...: Rendu des essais le 6 Octobre 2005  dans la nuit comme d'hab... 
*
Une PArtie de Rire dans un MOnde de DingO... * 

- NAins
- Papiers
- Trébucher
- Haut voltage
- Étincelles...

 Tâchez de nous faire Rire...      À  vous la main... 

@ plus...  :love:


----------



## aricosec (20 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, mais quelque part il manque un *c* comme dans lousti ou aricose...


-
non ! non ! le  C ,c'est comme dans coloscopie,c'est gënant  !   
-
*aRR*GH ! gaspp !...........


----------



## guytantakul (20 Septembre 2005)

Pas du tout ! c'est rigolo les coloscopies 
Ils t'injectent de l'air pour dilater les boyaux et y voir un petit peu... et quand tu sors, il faut vite aller dans un magasin bien achalandé parce que tu as des flatulences énormes pendant un bon quart d'heure. 
C'est terrible la tête des gens, un de mes meilleurs souvenirs !


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout ! c'est rigolo les coloscopies
> Ils t'injectent de l'air pour dilater les boyaux et y voir un petit peu... et quand tu sors, il faut vite aller dans un magasin bien achalandé parce que tu as des flatulences énormes pendant un bon quart d'heure.
> C'est terrible la tête des gens, un de mes meilleurs souvenirs !


Par hasard, l'arico et le guytan, ne vous seriez-vous pas gourés de tradada ?

A proximité un thread vous tend les ... bras : Un monde de merde.

Merci Macelene, le rire est bon pour la santé, allons-y (pas à la Santé).
Le boulot nous attend.


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ce que je vous propose...: Rendu des essais le 6 Octobre 2005  dans la nuit comme d'hab...
> *
> Une PArtie de Rire dans un MOnde de DingO... *
> 
> ...


Que faut-il penser du message secret dissimulé sous les majuscules ?

PAR MODO NA

Quel Modo est impliqué ?

Est-ce une obligation de l'utiliser ?

Faut-il lui graisser la patte ?


----------



## macelene (21 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Que faut-il penser du message secret dissimulé sous les majuscules ?
> 
> PAR MODO NA
> 
> ...



MAis non...   c'est juste une *manie* de la *C*apitale qui me vien comme ça...  ...  

PAs de messages secrets...


----------



## aricosec (23 Septembre 2005)

*et oui, toujours papy mougeot qui ouvre la porte*  
-
une PArtie de Rire dans un MOnde de DingO... [] 
- NAins- Papiers- Trébucher- Haut voltage- Étincelles
-
vraiment je ne m'attendais pas a ça,je savais de lointains ancêtres suisses,
quelques apports de sang russo hongrois transfusés dans un parisien pur
souche ,mixer avec un ou deux litres de raisiné breton,moi quoi !
j'apprit avec surprise,qu'une mienne tantine avais emigrée en australie.
ayant eut ma photo en main quand j'etais jeune et beau(un siecle environ)
elle a craqué sur moi,ne pouvant for incestement le faire dans son lit,elle
avait eut l'idée de me coucher sur son testament,le notaire qui s'occupait
de ses PAPIERS,m'avait donc contacté par telegramme.j'heritais de 400
hectares de terre vierge dans le bush.
le mythe des mines de diamants d'australie,me fit sauter dans le premier
zing direction sidney.mes econocroques sortis de l'ecureuil,ma rollex mit au clou,
aprés avoir acheté le billet d'air victoria,il ne me restait pas lourd d'osier dans
ma fouille.
a l'arrivée,pressé de decouvrir ces paysages tellement vantés,je faillit
TREBUCHER sur une indigéne,il est vrai que tout emoustillé par l'aventure
ma febrilitée me rendait maladroit.
je m'excusais  illico auprés de la gente dame,quand soudain je reçu un choc
sur les endosses,un NAIN poilu , barbu,velu me serrait le kiki avec ses
petits bras,le baise main que j'avais adressé a la dame,n'etais pas du gout de
son bonhomme,le baise main chez les aborigénes,voulant dire.
"viens chez moi,je vais t'apprendre la brouette togolaise sans vaseline"
ce qui vous l'avouerez est assez importun le jour d'une premiere rencontre.
une heure passé a convaincre mini bushman qu'il n'etais pas cocu,il consentit
a me dire que c'etait lui qui s'occupait de mes terres,et que la propriété
m'attendait a deux cent bornes de là.
ayant vu le boomerang effilé et long qu'il portait a la ceinture,je laissait
sa compagne seul sur le siege arriere de la land rover,et montait a l'avant.
l'avantage de ce pays c'est que on n'a pas souvent besoin du permis pour
conduire,n'ayant pas de route a certains endroits,seul les indigenes etaient
capables de se guider sur les etoiles,qui dans la nuit australe ressemblait
a une multitude  D'ETINCELLES produit par un gigantesque feu d'artifice.
mon pilote fonçait dans la nuit tout droit sans un mot,nous croisions dans les
phares les sempiternelles kangourous qui eblouis par nos phares,nous
regardaient comme des cons,et que nous aurions pu flinguer sans problémes.
mais d'autre que nous se chargeait hélas de ce carnage.
3 heures de tole ondulée plus loin("tole ondulée"variation en forme de tole
ondulée que fait le vent soufflant sur des pistes sablonneuses,trés eprouvant
pour les reins et les amortisseurs.
j'aperçut une sorte de tour eiffel metallique et demandait au bushman.
est ce  un derrick ? (me voyant tout de suite en magnat du petrole,en train de fixer
le prix du baril pour faire chier les parisiens).
que nenni me repond le connard,c'est une ligne electrique de HAUT VOLTAGE.
vous avez dans la propriété des machines spéciales a qui il faut beaucoup de courant.
chouette me dis je,ce ne peut etre que pour le traitement des roches,et
l'extraction des diamants,ce qui remplacerat d'ailleurs avantageusement le petrole.
un batiment eclairé nous faisait de l'oeil,le nain ne put resister,il nous propulsa
direct dessus.
les patins de la caisse firent gicler quelques pierres sur la porte,un grand pére 
aborigéne ouvrit et commença a engueuler son fiston(ce que j'appris plus tard)
le héros a sa mémére qui avait voulu me faire gicler le cigare avec son coupe chou
s'applatit comme un galette et lécha les pieds du pépé en signe de mea culpa.
pépé mit un coup de pompe dans les gencives du nabot et essuya son pied baveux
sur la tronche du foireux.
une demi heure de congratulations plus tard,il consentit a me montrer mes quartiers.
je m'ecroulait dans le noir sur une vague paillasse.
la nuit se passa dans un cauchemar de visions de mon corps decapité par un
boomerang vengeur,et les cris stridents de dizaines de chiens de prairie qui
crevait la dalle.
levé brutalement par un cri,je sortis et vit pépé commandant a une cinquantaine de
ses congénéres,qui par groupe de trois se presentait devant lui sur une toile
"un, deux ,trois assis ,chiez,un deux trois debout ,rang suivant.
voyant mon etonnement hagarder mes yeux,(et oui j'aime bien hagarder  )
il me dit, et oui,votre tantine n'etait pas blanc bleu,tout ses ouvriers travaillent
en meme temps dans les mines de diamants avoisinantes,ce qu'ils avalent
la bas il le rendent ici,maniere de remercier tantine pouf! pouf !(bruit qui se produisait
lors des nombreuses copulations de mémé,pute de son état)
il la regrettait tellement qu'ils avaient juré de venir chque jour au moins avec un 
diamant dans le prose,tant qu'ils vivraient,maniere de vénérer la divine.
quand a moi,selon leur sorcier,j'etais chargé de lui apporter ces offrandes au ciel.
d'accord repondis je abasourdi,mais il faut bien un job licite.
c'est simple,me retorque t'il sans se demonter,vous recevez du gouvernement.
des allocations,sur 300 hectares de vos terres,vous devez deverser les dejections de
vos aborygenes(ce qui avouez le est super comme camouflage,mémé en avait dans
le chou )
si au bout de deux ans la terre devient fertile,le gouvernement compte bien faire
chier 80 pour cent des australiens.
mon rêve eclaté en morceau,je me repris et me dit que finalement meme des
diamants pleins de KK restent des diamants une fois lavés
je decidais donc  dés le lendemain d'achetez des gants de  caoutchouc


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2005)

Eh l'arico ! Tu te fais pas chier...


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Vu que je suis en pleine reprise d'occupations diverses...
> 
> que je voudrais laisser le temps à tout plein de MOnde de partager ce tradada...   :love:
> 
> ...




aricosec aura bien été le premier à participer, en nous livrant un récit fort pittoresque. 




			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Rendu des essais le 6 Octobre 2005 dans la nuit comme d'hab...




Je voudrais te demander une petite précision relativement aux délais, macelene. L'actuelle session prendra-t-elle fin dans la nuit du 5 au 6 octobre, ou dans la nuit du 6 a 7 octobre? 
Et, dans un cas comme de l'autre, la fin de la session pourra-t-elle intervenir à partir de minuit?


----------



## macelene (23 Septembre 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *et oui, toujours papy mougeot qui ouvre la porte*
> -
> 
> vraiment je ne m'attendais pas a ça,...
> ...



   je suis fan...   et puis c bien d'être le premier on est pas influencé...   


Bon HumanFly...  on dit pour l*e 7 octobre... minuit*, ça laissera du temps à tous ceux qui veulent nous envoyer une histoire drôle..


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2005)

Hé ! L'aborico !

On s'y perd, c'est qui, c'est quoi un *aboricogène* ?

Et pourquoi pas un aboricogènesec ?



J'aurais dû y penser, un aboricogène sec ne pourrait pas suffisamment ch...


----------



## aricosec (23 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Hé ! L'aborico !
> 
> On s'y perd, c'est qui, c'est quoi un *aboricogène* ?
> 
> ...


-
vraiment faut tout te dire,un aborycogenesec, c'est un noir sec
sinon j'aurai dit un blancsec,comme la douzaine que tu siffle au matin


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> vraiment faut tout te dire,un aborycogenesec, c'est un noir sec
> sinon j'aurais dit un blancsec,comme la douzaine que tu siffles au matin


Merci l'aricoco de me rappeler qu'il est l'heure d'ouvrir une bonne bouteille.
 :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Septembre 2005)

*Façon, le Seigneur de mes deux agneaux *





 Promenant loin de ses contrés a la recherche d'un nouveau but, d'une nouvelle quête digne d'intérêt, Kili le *Nain* pensa qu'il était temps pour lui de s'arrêter faire une pause pour la nuit et prendre une dernière collation avant de s'assoupir auprès d'un arbre....
Il en vit un, quand tout a coup, pris d'une folle et incontrôlable envie pressante, il s'empressa de baisser son fut (salut Sonny), pour se délester de se lourd fardeau...
Mais soudain, en pleine besogne, il réalise que la perte de sa besace dans le gouffre de Valarior, va lui coûter sa propreté.
Effectivement, le seul *papier* qu'il posséda se trouvant a l'intérieur de celle-ci, comment conserver son hygiène...
Mais le Grand Palinor soit loué, un Nain est court sur pattes et dans cette région de la "terre du en haut a gauche", l'herbe est haute...
Il ne restait donc a notre ami qu'une solution, une petite course dans les prés...
Et le voilà donc partit...Vous seriez d'ailleurs fortement étonné de voir a quel point, ces petits hommes peuvent courir vite, lorsque le besoin est...
Malheureusement pour lui, il sentit après avoir parcouru quelques mètres, une terrible douleur lui saisir la jambe gauche,
Kili *Trébucha* et se retrouvit les quatre fers en l'air...
cependant dans son malheur, il put voir que son souhait s'était réalisé, son cul était bien propre, au détriment d'une bonne parti de l'herbe, sur la distance parcouru...
une fois a nouveau sur pied, il décida de chercher d'où pouvait venir cette terrible douleur qui l'avait fait basculer...
et vit de nombreuses petites *étincelles* à proximité de l'endroit ou il s'était effondré...
mais d'où pouvait elle provenir, qu'elle magie les faisait sautiller a cet endroit, dans une zone si reculé de la "terre du en haut à gauche"...?
ce n'est en s'approchant suffisamment de celles ci, qu'il comprit...
les hommes, ces satanés hommes avaient une fois de plus souillé un endroit béni des dieux...
une ligne électrique parcourait le champs, une ligne enterré qu'un animal curieux avait du déterré en ce point et que kili avait du légèrement sectionné en marchant dessus...
c'était donc un *haut voltage* et non une crampe qui avait paralysé la jambe de notre valeureux nabot...
fortement choqué par cette decouverte, Kili pris la decision de se mettre a la recherche du pourquoi de l'implantation, la destination et l'origine de cette ligne ici...
encore une nouvelle épreuve, en n'en point douter, pour notre petit héros...
mais cette quête attendrait bien le lendemain et notre cher Kili alla monter son camp avant de s'endormir la tête pleine de rêve...


_Et vu le resultat, la chute et l'heure, je vais faire de même..._


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2005)

Fidèle au posts...   Notre Aricosec...   *PArtie de Rire dans le Bush...


*Un nouveau    Welcome... Stook...  * Façon, le Seigneur de mes deux agneaux...   


Bon s'agit de ne pas trop roupiller...  :hein:   à vos plumes.
*


----------



## Nephou (26 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon s'agit de ne pas trop roupiller


 :sleep: pas de problème pour trop troupiller en ce moment  :rateau: _ce serait plutôt l'inverse en fait    :love:_


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: pas de problème pour trop troupiller en ce moment  :rateau: _ce serait plutôt l'inverse en fait    :love:_


_


:hein:  :bebe: Alors tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire...  _


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2005)

5 petits nains (non pas 7, 2 faisaient la grass'mat - mais nous parlons bien ici de ceux issus des petits papiers des Grimm brothers-), avaient royalement abusé d'un alcool de pomme frelaté la veille, après avoir remporté une bataille syndicale acharnée. Plus obligés de siffler en travaillant désormais et ipod nano pour l'ensemble de l'équipe.
Le petit dèj baclé de la blanche colombe, faut dire qu'ils avaient oublié de brancher le cable haut voltage de sa batterie avant de s'écrouler aux quatres coins de la chaumière, précipita le drame.
Le contenu du chaudron qui arrivait à ébullition dégageait des effluves enivrantes.. Bah j'en connais bien un qui se réveille à la Williamine après tout. Mais, au mépris de la Loi Evin, Grincheux alluma sa clope, et trébucha. L'étincelle fut fatale.
On soupçonne néanmoins l'organisation patronale des bûcherons d'avoir voulu éviter toute autre mouvement de revendication.
Une enquête a été ouverte.


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2005)

Fidèle au posts...   *Notre Aricosec..*.   *PArtie de Rire dans le Bush...


*Un nouveau    *Welcome... Stook..*.  * Façon, le Seigneur de mes deux agneaux...   


Bon s'agit de ne pas trop roupiller...  :hein:   à vos plumes.


*Bon je vois que Mado ne roupille pas au bureau... Tu dois avoir passé avec brio ces évaluations...     

Du coup...     *PAr MAdo....*  *Explosion de NAins...*


----------



## ginette107 (29 Septembre 2005)

Quand est ce que j'ai ri aux éclats pour la dernière fois ? Rire pour de vrai pas ce petit gloussement que l'on fait en société semi-spontané, ni même les rires étouffés que l'on peut avoir face aux blagues sur les *papiers* de carambars... Non un vrai rire qui sort du bide sans retenu sans se soucier des autres  ou tellement on rit , on se roule parterre, des *étincelles* sortent de nos yeux :rateau:, on est plié en quatre, notre ceinture abdominale s'endurcit beaucoup plus vite qu'une séance *"haute voltage"* de sport élec... Bref le fou rire du siécle 
Je cherche, je cherche quand est ce que j'ai eu un fou rire mémorable, est ce que je dois remonter si loin dans ma mémoire à l'époque de picsou magazine, dingo, blanche neige et les sept  *nains* ou moins loin lors d'une de ses soirées d'ivresse ou l'on chante, on danse, on *trébuche* maladroitement ...Non tout ça ce n'était que des moments de bonheur :love:  :love:  :love:
Mon fou rire mémorable ne s'est pas fait dans des conditions exceptionnelles... Il s'est fait lors d'une partie de rire, entre amis, on a essayé d'imiter des rires, un rire de sorcière, le rire de Thierry Roland etc... Et là tout s'est emballé, le fou rire collectif, cacophonique...
Vous vous dites tout ça pour ça ... en effet j'ai rempli qu'une partie du contrat j'ai écrit en utilisant les mots mais pour ce qui est du rire, on repassera, je suppose que vous n'avez même pas eu un rictus :rateau: alors si vous aussi vous voulez rire à partir de ce petit texte, deux solutions:
1° rappelez vous votre fou rire mémorable à vous et si il était vraiment mémorable, vous rirez    
2° soit essayer ma technique des rires imités  


Voilà je me suis jetée à l'eau, alors soyez indulgent  l'ultraflood c'était plus facile


----------



## macelene (30 Septembre 2005)

Fidèle au posts...   *Notre Aricosec..*.   *PArtie de Rire dans le Bush...


*Un nouveau    Welcome...* Stook..*.  * Façon, le Seigneur de mes deux agneaux...   
*PAr* MAdo....*  *Explosion de NAins...*   

*

*ET *Ginette107*   * avec un rire mémorable...* (rire prolonge la Vie...:style*








*_Bon s'agit de ne pas trop roupiller...  :hein:   à vos plumes.

Petite cession, je trouve...!!!   

_


----------



## aricosec (30 Septembre 2005)

*1- *bravo MACELENE ,des délais plus longs ont permis avantageusement a de nouvelles plumes d'enrichir ce tradada déja trés agréable  :love: 
-
*2 -* honte a toi MACéLENE ! l'allongement trop important des délais ,fait que déja trés laxistes,les vieux routiers de ce thread,se permettent de paresser ignominieusement 
et seront boulés a l'envers.   
-(oui c'est une nouvelle possibilité,reclamée depuis longtemps  
_
_*rayez la mention inutile*_ !


----------



## macelene (30 Septembre 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *1- *bravo MACELENE ,des délais plus longs ont permis avantageusement a de nouvelles plumes d'enrichir ce tradada déja trés agréable  :love:
> -
> *2 -* honte a toi MACéLENE ! l'allongement trop important des délais ,fait que déja trés laxistes,les vieux routiers de ce thread,se permettent de paresser ignominieusement
> et seront boulés a l'envers.
> ...



:rose: :hein:

Que veux-tu que je te dise...  doivent commencer à hiberner...


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :hein:
> Que veux-tu que je te dise...  doivent commencer à hiberner...


Ben ! 

Quoi ! !

Plus moyen de dormir ! ! !

Le délai va jusque quand au fait ? ? ? ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Ben !
> 
> Quoi ! !
> 
> ...






			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Bon HumanFly...  on dit pour l*e 7 octobre... minuit*, ça laissera du temps à tous ceux qui veulent nous envoyer une histoire drôle..




 Si j'ai bien compris, l'actuelle session prendra fin dans la nuit du 6 au 7 octobre, à minuit. 

 Bien joué à celles et ceux qui ont déjà participé, en particulier les personnes dont c'était la première venue ici. 
 Je vais moi-même bientôt poster un texte.


----------



## Cillian (1 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Je tente de finir quelque chose pour dimanche soir prochain au plus tôt, ou sinon avant le 6 Octobre


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Octobre 2005)

Une PArtie de Rire dans un MOnde de DingO...

- NAins
- Papiers
- Trébucher
- Haut voltage
- Étincelles...

**************************************************************************************



"-Non, ne me parlez plus de ce projet stupide de nouvelle adaptation de Blanche Neige et les Sept _Nains_!..." Hans Traverman, directeur d'une salle de théâtre de moyenne importance, ne prit pas même la peine de jeter un coup d'oeil au document manuscrit que lui tendait Boris Heltzer, jeune metteur en scène passionné, et que son enthousiasme poussait parfois à la maladresse...
 Le manuscrit alla directement s'échouer dans l'indescriptible amas de _papiers_ qui jonchait le bureau de Traverman...
"- Mais cette fois-ci" s'exclama Heltzer, "j'ai entièrement retravaillé la mise en scène, en prévoyant de nouveaux effets visuels et sonores spectaculaires!... Et j'ai aussi repensé les dialogues, et le scénario, dont j'ai modifié la fin. Ce n'est pas une énième adaptation fidèle, mais une très libre variation sur le thème de Blanche Neige!... Et à la fin, elle éconduit le beau, jeune et riche Prince Charmant pour rester avec les Sept Nains!... La fin est enjouée, très drôle, et elle plaira à petits et grands!..."
Les dernières saisons théâtrales n'avaient rien donné de très bon, mais la salle de Traverman pouvait supporter un échec de plus, d'autant qu'aucun autre projet ne lui avait été présenté dernièrement, et que Heltzer assurait lui-même l'essentiel des investissements pour produire son spectacle.
"C'est entendu." finit par lâcher Traverman. "Mais tâchez de ne pas raconter une histoire trop absurde, ou trop irrévérencieuse, et n'abusez pas des effets spéciaux!
- Rassurez-vous. La sécurité du public et des acteurs restera ma priorité, et ce sera avant tout un divertissement familial de qualité." conclut Heltzer.

Heltzer n'eut pas de difficulté à recruter ses acteurs ; le scénario farfelu ravissait l'actrice qui allait interpréter Blanche Neige, le bellâtre choisit pour incarner le Prince Charmant était pressé de s'auto-parodier pour casser son image de belle gueule sans cervelle, et sept acteurs nains se précipitèrent pour s'amuser dans cette pièce qui leur donnait plus que jamais le beau rôle.

Pour réduire l'attente du public, les coûts, et pour tenir des délais de production très courts, on engagea de jeunes techniciens peu expérimentés, mais disposant malgré tout d'assez bonnes recommandations.

La toute première représentation fut un succès, et le public rit beaucoup, tant le scénario avait bien rempli sa mission. Le Prince Charmant était d'un ridicule absolu, Blanche Neige était adorable, et les Sept Nains redoublaient de facéties à chaque scène. 

 Avant le salut final, les acteurs voulurent d'abord saluer par catégories. 
 D'abord, l'interprète du Prince Charmant.
 Puis, celle de Blanche Neige.
Enfin, les Sept Nains... Lorsque dans les coulisses, Heltzer vit avec horreur trébucher un machiniste, qui chuta du haut d'une estrade en précipitant sur la scène un câble de haut voltage dénudé...
Les Sept Nains saluaient en se tenant tous par la main quand le câble toucha l'un d'entre eux, transformant brusquement les sept compères en une improbable guirlande scintillante... Pris d'horribles convulsions, les sept petits corps se mirent à crépiter et à clignoter de mille étincelles pour la plus grande joie du public, qui riait aux éclats et applaudissait à tout rompre, en particulier les enfants...
 Le rideau tomba sur la scène peu avant les sept petits corps...

 Personne ne sait exactement ce qu'il advint des Sept Nains.
La rumeur la plus insistante prétend qu'ils survécurent miraculeusement à leur électrocution, mais que leur cerveau en avait subi des dommages irréversibles. On prétend qu'ils partirent, vêtus de leurs costumes de scène, s'établir comme bûcherons au fin fond d'une forêt... Tous étaient paraît-ils persuadés de l'imminence dans leur vie de l'arrivée d'une princesse avec laquelle ils allaient pouvoir partager leur existence, et avec laquelle ils pourraient se livrer presque du soir au matin à mille jeux que la charte des forums ne me permet pas de vous détailler...
 Et l'on raconte, que parfois, loin au fond des bois, on les entend encore chantonner joyeusement...


----------



## aricosec (1 Octobre 2005)

-
c'est trés bien HUMAN FLY,mais tu est mal renseigné,je sais de source
sure,que au moins trois des nains ont trouvé refuge sur macg,cherche bien !
cherche trois posteurs qui sont a la masse !!  
ça doit etre  facile


----------



## guytantakul (1 Octobre 2005)

Une PArtie de Rire dans un MOnde de DingO...

- NAins
- Papiers
- Trébucher
- Haut voltage
- Étincelles...

À cette époque je faisais plus ou moins le mercenaire en Australie, éliminant ici des aborigènes gênants, éradiquant là des populations entières de lapins en surchauffe.
On m'avait fait mander pour garantir la sécurité d'une ferme ovine. De cette sorte de moutons nains à la laine si fine qu'elle en devenait un vrai trésor pour son possesseur et exploitant.
Les dingos étaient bien évidemment la première cible à circonscrire. Ces animaux futés n'ayant pas les deux pattes dans le même sabot, il convenait d'encercler la propriété d'une protection à haut voltage dissimulée à quelques centimètres sous le sable...
Ma cloture furtive si ingénieuse me fit entrer dans les petits papiers de l'éleveur. De fait, aucune perte ne fut à déplorer de la semaine qui suivit l'installation. Des dingos électrocutés gisaint à la périphérie du ranch et étaient ramassé chaque matin par un factotum chaussé de bottes caoutchoutées.
Sa femme aussi me trouvait de bon aloi... Et c'est ainsi qu'un matin, au point du jour, l'éleveur se senti pousser des cornes tel un des ses béliers laineux... S'ensuivit une course-poursuite entre lui et moi, lui tentant de m'occire à la machette, moi tentant de préserver coute que coute mon fructueux mandat.
En arrivant à la frontière du ranch, je repérais illico les rangées de fil sous tension et les évitais tel un cabri des montagnes. Le pauvre cocu ne sut en faire de même et dans une gerbe d'étincelles, se mit à trébucher sur le grill électrique.
Il a fini roussi parmi ses ennemis les dingos - j'ai bien rigolé, ma parole !


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Octobre 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> c'est trés bien HUMAN FLY,mais tu est mal renseigné,je sais de source
> sure,que au moins trois des nains ont trouvé refuge sur macg,cherche bien !
> cherche trois posteurs qui sont a la masse !!
> ça doit etre  facile



 Merci, Aricosec. 

 Quant aux nains ayant trouvé refuge sur MacG... Je soupçonne fort iTof, mais pour les deux autres je ne vois pas... :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> (...) j'ai bien rigolé, ma parole !



 Moi aussi!


----------



## Nephou (1 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :hein:
> 
> Que veux-tu que je te dise...  doivent commencer à hiberner...



ben y'en a des qui pouponnent :rose:

:love:


----------



## guytantakul (1 Octobre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi!



Egalement en imaginant ta farandole électrique de gnomes hurlants


----------



## Pierrou (1 Octobre 2005)

euh, quand vous dites, "partie de rire dans un monde de Dingos?" ça entend quoi exactement ?


----------



## Cillian (1 Octobre 2005)

Ce n'est pas encore dimanche soir, vous ne m'en voulez pas un !   




*Une partie de rire dans un monde de dingo :*

Imaginez-vous devant une liqueur de poire,
Prenez un verre et avec moi venez vous asseoir.
C'est comme une brève de comptoir,
Où l'on décompte les verres à boire,
Où l'on conte en vers ses déboires.
Prenez aussi un chocolat, vous allez voir,
Que c'est une drôle d'histoire :

C'est fou de voir qu'un rien m'amuse.
Une personne, un lieu, un contexte particulier et les idées fusent.
Deux ou trois notes sur un morceau de *papier* (c'est une ruse),
Pour ne pas oublier car le temps qui passe là, m'use
Narrateur  amateur, il me plaît de taquiner la Muse

Une pensée saugrenue m'envahie, me grise puis me saoule,
Elle prend forme sans patron, sans gabarit, sans même un moule.
Au risque de me faire *trébucher* au milieu de la foule,
Elle provoque en moi une crise de rire et tel un effet Joule
Une euphorie chaleureuse se répand en sourires, telle la houle.

Plus rapide que s'il était conduit par une ligne de *haut voltage*,
Le courant de rire continu, poursuit son voyage.
Plié en deux sur mon siège, cette image n'est pas sage.
Comme moi dans la voiture du métro, elle mériterai d'être en cage.
Mais coincée entre carton et verre poli, se serait dommage,
Qui plus est bordée d'un beau cadre, de lui rendre cet hommage

La douleur aux abdominaux se fait plus présente, les bras sur l'estomac,
Je ne me contrôlais plus, de cela personne ne s'étonna.
La respiration saccadée puis stoppée provoquerait un coma.
C'est seulement quand le signal de la fermeture des portes sonna,
Que je fini par me redresser et d'un geste ma *main* enfin gomma
Les larmes de bonheur que mon fou rire me donna.

Tout cela parce qu'une *étincelle*, une pensée absurde, d'une seule traite,
En une fraction de seconde m'est passé par la tête.
En voyant une vieille femme devant la porte se tenir prête
Pour descendre à Pigalle dans une légère tenue de fête :
_«Tout de même on aurai pu lui dire, c'est fort bête,
Depuis bien lontemps déjà, qu'elle pouvait prendre sa retraite.»_

Et là vous vous dites _«Mais sur quel ton il ose
Et de quel façon de ses aînés il cause ?
C'est un hystérique qui frôle la névrose.»_
Mais ne nous énervons pas, laissez moi défendre ma cause.
Promis jurer, après je me remets à la prose :
Je le vois bien une explication s'impose,
Je m'en doute parfaitement et là mes mots je pose
Qu'elle ne venait ni se rendait à une maison close.
Mais Pigalle sur la ligne deux plus cette femme vêtue en rose
Plus, devant la porte tenant la barre, sa pause,
Ont provoqué chez moi, d'un rire, une over dose.
Imaginer un peu pour voir la chose
Et je suis persuadé que sur vos lèvres aussi, un sourire se dépose.


----------



## macelene (2 Octobre 2005)

*Notre Aricosec..*.   *PArtie de Rire dans le Bush...
**

Stook..*.  * Façon, le Seigneur de mes deux agneaux...   
**

MAdo....*  *Explosion de NAins...*   
*

Ginette107*   *avec un rire mémorable...*(rire prolonge la Vie...):style:


*HumanFly... Blanche neige et les 7 NAins... : siffle:  au théatre...   


Guytantakul...  L'electricien du Bush...    


Cillian... La DAme en Rose  en vers en plus   
** 







*_Bon s'agit de ne pas trop roupiller...  :hein:   à vos plumes.

Petite cession, je trouve...!!!      Non non ça va ça roule... 


PS:  "Nephoupasriendepuislepouponnage" entre deux tétées... tu dois pouvoir nous écrire deux lignes...      suffit de peu de mots, tu sais...  

_


----------



## Cillian (2 Octobre 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Que je fini par me redresser et d'un geste ma *main* enfin gomma...




Il va faloir que je retravaille mon texte, j'ai pas utilisé le mot *Nain*


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Octobre 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Il va faloir que je retravaille mon texte, j'ai pas utilisé le mot *Nain*



 Peut-être y en avait-il un dissimulé dans le premier jambage de la lettre "M" du mot "Main"?...


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2005)

Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils ont tout à coup ?

Va falloir s'y mettre ! ! !

Quelle époque !


----------



## macelene (3 Octobre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils ont tout à coup ?
> 
> Va falloir s'y mettre ! ! !
> 
> Quelle époque !



Te l'ai dit...ils hibernnent... sont congelés...  pis ils n'ont peut être pas d'inspiration...  


T'inquiète pas, ça me fera moins de lecture...   et plus facile de choisir...


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Il va faloir que je retravaille mon texte, j'ai pas utilisé le mot *Nain*


Pleure pas ...

Tout va bien tant que tu n'utilises pas les mots nés...


----------



## aricosec (3 Octobre 2005)

...................dixit CILLIAN.......
_*Je m'en doute parfaitement et là mes mots je pose
Qu'elle ne venait ni se rendait à une maison close.
Mais Pigalle sur la ligne deux plus cette femme vêtue en rose
Plus, devant la porte tenant la barre, sa pause,*_
............................................
j'ai fait mon enquete,cette vielle femme a parfaitement le droit d'etre là.
elle s'appelle madame claude,et attend la reouverture des maisons closes
en ce temps la elle avait du boulot,chef d'entreprise  
maintenant elle est au chomdu ,et la verole court les rues  
bravo marie dugland et SHARKO !


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ...................dixit CILLIAN.......
> _*Je m'en doute parfaitement et là mes mots je pose
> Qu'elle ne venait ni se rendait à une maison close.
> Mais Pigalle sur la ligne deux plus cette femme vêtue en rose
> ...


Ben et toi, qu'attends-tu pour faire revivre les maisons ?

Vraiment sec ?


----------



## Cillian (4 Octobre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pleure pas ...
> 
> Tout va bien tant que tu n'utilises pas les mots nés...




Heu! Quand tu parles de Monet, c'est bien de Monsieur Claude? Non?


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Heu! Quand tu parles de Monet, c'est bien de Monsieur Claude? Non?


Non ! Ni monsieur ni madame, les monnaies...


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2005)

Voyez les p'tits nains
Courir dans l'jardin
Tous en bonne faïence
Attention méfiance

Pour eux pas d'papiers
Pas besoin d'chier
Ni de nourriture
La vie n'est pas dure

Jamais trébucher
Avant d'se moucher
Ils l'ont bien appris
De la femme qui rit

Paraît qu'le voltage
Pour ces personnages
Est beaucoup trop haut
Dedans il fait chaud

Le veilleur de nuit éteint celles
Des petites lumières brillantes
Qui ont échappé à l'amiante
Etouffeuse des belles étincelles

(Un monde de dingo ? Possible.
Une partie de rire ? Pas dit)


----------



## macelene (4 Octobre 2005)

* Aricosec..*.   *PArtie de Rire dans le Bush...
**

Stook..*.  * Façon, le Seigneur de mes deux agneaux...   
**

MAdo....*  *Explosion de NAins...*   
*

Ginette107*   *avec un rire mémorable...*(rire prolonge la Vie...):style:


*HumanFly... Blanche neige et les 7 NAins... : siffle:  au théatre...   


Guytantakul...  L'electricien du Bush...    


Cillian... La DAme en Rose  en vers en plus  


Loustic... C'est pas drôle... *http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3426460&postcount=2427*   t'es certain que l'on ne peut pas rire...?     **

**









*_Bon s'agit de ne pas trop roupiller...  :hein:   à vos plumes.

Petite cession, je trouve...!!!      Non non ça va ça roule...  *8...*  c'est  


PS:  "Nephoupasriendepuislepouponnage" entre deux tétées... tu dois pouvoir nous écrire deux lignes...      suffit de peu de mots, tu sais...  

_


----------



## Cillian (5 Octobre 2005)

*Une partie de rire dans un monde de dingo :*

Imaginez-vous devant une liqueur de poire,
Prenez un verre et avec moi venez vous asseoir.
C'est comme une brève de comptoir,
Où l'on décompte les verres à boire,
Où l'on conte en vers ses déboires.
Prenez aussi un chocolat, vous allez voir,
Que c'est une drôle d'histoire :

C'est fou de voir qu'un rien m'amuse.
Une personne, un lieu, un contexte particulier et les idées fusent.
Deux ou trois notes sur un morceau de *papier* (c'est une ruse),
Pour ne pas oublier car le temps qui passe là, m'use
Narrateur  amateur, il me plaît de taquiner la Muse.

Un premier sourire jovial me saisi en observant l'affiche
Montrant un *nain* de jardin vantant les mérites de la demeure où se nichent
Ses propriétaires, présent sur l'image mais jouant les potiches.
A portée de sa main, dans un parc se repaître une biche,
A qui il n'hésite pas à tâter les miches.
La rame de métro arrive, je tourne le dos à cette pastiche
De toute façon la pub, je m'en contrefiche.

L'affiche n'était qu'un encas. La suite, de source, elle coule
en décrivant cette scène suscité par l'arrivée d'une vieille poule.
Une pensée saugrenue m'envahie, me grise puis me saoule,
Elle prend forme sans patron, sans gabarit, sans même un moule.
Au risque de me faire *trébucher* au milieu de la foule,
Elle provoque en moi une crise de rire et tel un effet Joule
Une euphorie chaleureuse se répand en sourires, telle la houle.

Plus rapide que s'il était conduit par une ligne de *haut voltage*,
Le courant de rire continu, poursuit son voyage.
Plié en deux sur mon siège, cette image n'est pas sage.
Comme moi dans la voiture du métro, elle mériterai d'être en cage.
Mais coincée entre carton et verre poli, se serait dommage,
Qui plus est bordée d'un beau cadre, de lui rendre cet hommage

La douleur aux abdominaux se fait plus présente, les bras sur l'estomac,
Je ne me contrôlais plus, de cela personne ne s'étonna.
Une respiration saccadée puis stoppée provoquerait un coma.
C'est seulement quand le signal de fermeture des portes sonna,
Que je fini par me redresser et d'un geste ma main enfin gomma
Les larmes de bonheur que mon fou rire me donna.

Tout cela parce qu'une *étincelle*, une pensée absurde, d'une seule traite,
En une fraction de seconde m'est passé par la tête.
En voyant cette femme devant la porte se tenir prête
Pour descendre à Pigalle dans une légère tenue de fête :
_«Tout de même on aurai pu lui dire, c'est fort bête,
Depuis bien lontemps déjà, qu'elle pouvait prendre sa retraite.»_

Et là vous vous dites _«Mais sur quel ton il ose
Et de quel façon de ses aînés il cause ?
C'est un hystérique qui frôle la névrose.»_
Mais ne nous énervons pas, laissez moi défendre ma cause.
Promis jurer, après je me remets à la prose :
Je le vois bien une explication s'impose,
Je m'en doute parfaitement et là mes mots je pose
Qu'elle ne venait ni se rendait à une maison close.
Mais Pigalle sur la ligne deux, plus cette femme vêtue en rose,
Plus, devant la porte tenant la barre, sa pause,
Ont provoqué chez moi, d'un rire, une over dose.
Imaginer un peu pour voir la chose
Et je suis persuadé que sur vos lèvres aussi, un sourire se dépose.


----------



## aricosec (5 Octobre 2005)

oh ! bonheur ! cillian se jette dans la prose
et avec lui je suis en osmose
aussi je viens plaider sa cause
ne m'envoyez pas sur les roses
même si je parle souvent de prose
que l'on voit dans les maisons closes
j'ai lu ronsard parlant des roses
il s'occupait bien de la chose
-
*aussi !    *


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> oh ! bonheur ! cillian se jette dans la prose
> et avec lui je suis en osmose
> aussi je viens plaider sa cause
> ne m'envoyez pas sur les roses
> ...


On a bien compris que tu voulais dire : *lui aussi.* 
Vantard ! ! !

On suppose que tu ne fais pas allusion à "la chose en soi"
comme aurait dit J.-P. S. mais plutôt au "chose en soie".
(zut ! un et une c'est pas la même chose !)


----------



## guytantakul (5 Octobre 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> oh ! bonheur ! cillian se jette dans la prose



Faut vérifier tes doses, point ici nous ne voyons de prose...
Mais bien de vers... au fait, combien en as-tu bu, de verres ?


----------



## macelene (5 Octobre 2005)

*Aricosec..*.   *PArtie de Rire dans le Bush...
**

Stook..*.  * Façon, le Seigneur de mes deux agneaux...   
**

MAdo....*  *Explosion de NAins...*   
*

Ginette107*   *avec un rire mémorable...*(rire prolonge la Vie...):style:


*HumanFly... Blanche neige et les 7 NAins... : siffle:  au théatre...   


Guytantakul...  L'electricien du Bush...    


Cillian... La DAme en Rose  en vers en plus  


Loustic... C'est pas drôle... **   t'es certain que l'on ne peut pas rire...?     **

**



C'est bientôt la fin...    


*Mais  je vais être absente le 7,  octobre, date à laquelle je devais passer le relais...  
Je serais absente aussi le 8... et dimanche soir certainement pas d'attaque...  

Donc je vous propose de rendre les résultats *le lundi 9 octobre*... en plus comme ya pas foule... ça tombe bien...  

Merci à tous de m'avoir déposer des rires... juste là...  :love: 


* 




*_




_


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Octobre 2005)

Un nain bu de lui-même... Mais sans résultat ! Pas un centimètre de plus ; Pas même un millimètre. Empêtré dans les regards médiocres, il n'avait que l'image de son corps dans la tête, oubliant la grandeur de son âme. 

Vint à trébucher un grand gaillard, le sommet de sa taille goûtant à l'asphalte. « Si ma tête est bien basse, se dit le nain, elle reste digne à cet étage. » 

Et l'homme ramasse ses papiers, feux follets de sa sacoche répandus sur le sol. Il n'a plus rien de noble. Un rien de glissade et nous voilà pitoyable. Mais comme rien ne se perd en ce monde, la déconfiture de celui-ci sert le rire des autres.

A force de tutoyer les nuages, de faire des étincelles dans le chuintement des éclairs, ce haut voltage nous laisse en morceau de carbone noirci. Que de grandeur recherchée pour de si fragile enveloppe corporelles.

[Je crois que je suis hors compétition, car c'est même pas drôle... Pas envie de rire ce soir ! Mais le monde reste dingo, ça c'est un fait établi.]


----------



## aricosec (6 Octobre 2005)

en fait le nain de GILBERTUS,ressemble a GUYTAN  

quelque overdose de *chouchen**,*sans doute


----------



## N°6 (7 Octobre 2005)

Pas fini à temps...   

Les nains m'ont entraîné trop loin :rateau:   









[edit] Rhaa... mais alors, je suis encore dans les délais ?!    :rateau: [/edit]


----------



## N°6 (7 Octobre 2005)

Je joins les paroles avant que quelqu'un n'aille chercher la charte...   



*Les nains*
------------

Les nains ont au creux de leurs poches 
De petits papiers griffonés,
Glissés lors d'habiles approches
par des mains fines et soignées.

Les nains ont un beau téléphone
Et un agenda surchargé
De rencontres souvent friponnes
Ils font envie plus que pitié.

Les filles sont folles
Dès que  des nains
Habitent dans le coin... (bis)

Les nains, comme en heureux présage,
Ont dans les yeux cette étincelle,
Suggestive de haut-voltage
Électrisant les demoiselles.

Et si les nains en apparence
N'ont pas la démarche assurée,
C'est qu'un atout de circonstance
Risque de les faire trébucher.

Les filles sont folles
Dès que  des nains
Habitent dans le coin... (bis)

Les nains bien-sûr sont bonne-pâtes,
Assidus à rendre service,
Prisés par les vraies acrobates, 
Comme de la plus simple novice

Mesdames qui cherchez un homme,
Adoptez le nain que je suis
Et  vous êtes gastro(g)nomes
Je ferai des raviolis.

Les filles sont folles
Dès que des nains
Habitent dans le coin... (bis)

Les contes de fées on bon dos
Que Blanche-Neige soit louée
Les récits de sept nains fo-
-rgent des fantasmes inspirés

Et les nains ont au creux des poches 
De petits papiers griffonés,
Glissés lors d'habiles approches
Par des mains fines et soignées.


----------



## macelene (7 Octobre 2005)

*Aricosec..*.   *PArtie de Rire dans le Bush...
**

Stook..*.  * Façon, le Seigneur de mes deux agneaux...  
**

MAdo....*  *Explosion de NAins...*  
*

Ginette107*   *avec un rire mémorable...*(rire prolonge la Vie...):style:


*HumanFly... Blanche neige et les 7 NAins... : siffle:  au théatre...  


Guytantakul...  L'electricien du Bush...   


Cillian... La DAme en Rose  en vers en plus  


Loustic... C'est pas drôle... **   t'es certain que l'on ne peut pas rire...?    **
*


*Gilbertus...* *Un peu noir...*  bon tu comptes pas alors...   



*N° 6...  Les nains* *t'ont entraîné trop loin*...  
*



C'est bientôt la fin...   
*Merci à tous de m'avoir déposer des rires... juste là...  :love: 


* 


En fait me suis complétement gouré...  je suis là ce soir...   

Donc je passe le relais après minuit... les retardataires ne m'en voudront pas...  
*_

ps: je suis limitée en smiley's...  




_


----------



## guytantakul (7 Octobre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Pas fini à temps...
> 
> Les nains m'ont entraîné trop loin :rateau:
> 
> [edit] Rhaa... mais alors, je suis encore dans les délais ?!    :rateau: [/edit]



Sympa ! Ca me fait penser à une chanson des VRP - "Je voudrais être un nain !"  
(en fait, je crois qu'il s'appelaient les VRP à cette époque, mais c'est peut-être plus vieux, je ne sais plus trop)


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Octobre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je joins les paroles avant que quelqu'un n'aille chercher la charte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Fabuleux. 
 :love: 
 :king:


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Aricosec..*.   *PArtie de Rire dans le Bush...
> **
> 
> Stook..*.  * Façon, le Seigneur de mes deux agneaux...
> ...


* 

 Là, le suspense devient insoutenable!... 
*


			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> _ ps: je suis limitée en smiley's...
> _


:hein:


----------



## macelene (8 Octobre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> L&#224;, le suspense devient insoutenable!...
> *
> ...




 Le suspense va durer encore un petit moment...  Suite &#224; la mise &#224; jour de VBulll... 


Donc s'il y en a qui veulent faire un truc... ... je vous laisse de la marge... 


J'aurais ainsi le temps de faire *le discours de cl&#244;ture*...  et vous donner les r&#233;sultats ben disons...

*Lundi Soir...* (je m'en vais pour cette fin de semaine...)


----------



## guytantakul (8 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais ainsi le temps de faire *le discours de clôture*...



Elle a parlé de clôture ! Je sens que j'ai tout bon là !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Octobre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Les Sept Nains saluaient en se tenant tous par la main quand le câble toucha l'un d'entre eux, transformant brusquement les sept compères en une improbable guirlande scintillante... Pris d'horribles convulsions, les sept petits corps se mirent à crépiter et à clignoter de mille étincelles pour la plus grande joie du public, qui riait aux éclats et applaudissait à tout rompre



Ça me rappelle une scène de "Phantom of the Paradise" quand le roker déjanté chante "Life at last".

Je sais ça n'a rien à voir.  

J'ai bien aimé tous vos texte


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Octobre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle une scène de "Phantom of the Paradise" quand le roker déjanté chante "Life at last".
> 
> Je sais ça n'a rien à voir.
> 
> J'ai bien aimé tous vos texte



Comparer mon texte au film de De Palma me fait plaisir, parce que *Phantom of the Paradise* est une excellent film, et parce qu'il me rappelle de mémorables souvenirs personnels avec mes meilleurs amis.


----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2005)

Oui, je sais, je suis en retard !

Mais bon, ho, hé, hein, bon !!!
(Flash - 360 Ko - Texte, son, image)


----------



## Penthotal (10 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je sais, je suis en retard !
> 
> Mais bon, ho, hé, hein, bon !!!
> (Flash - 360 Ko - Texte, son, image)


Oui, c'est sur ça rassure, c'est sympa comme la colle qui est comme pour l'affiche : un moyen illusoire d'occuper l'espace.
de facto


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je sais, je suis en retard !
> 
> Mais bon, ho, hé, hein, bon !!!
> (Flash - 360 Ko - Texte, son, image)


 Occuper l'espace comme ça, c'est une bonne idée, je trouve!... 
Une contribution qui m'a bien fait rire, en tout cas.


----------



## Penthotal (10 Octobre 2005)

oui, c'est vrai c'est cool.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je sais, je suis en retard !
> 
> Mais bon, ho, hé, hein, bon !!!
> (Flash - 360 Ko - Texte, son, image)




     

PS :


----------



## macelene (10 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je sais, je suis en retard !
> 
> Mais bon, ho, h&#233;, hein, bon !!!
> (Flash - 360 Ko - Texte, son, image)




Mouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh         :style: 


Rien que du bonheur en sortant de mon bocal... en plus le soleil brille...  


*Oh H&#233; Hein bon...!!! *


----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2005)

Penthotal a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est sur ça rassure, c'est sympa comme la colle qui est comme pour l'affiche : un moyen illusoire d'occuper l'espace.
> de facto




Je manquais d'inspiration mais j'avais promis de participer. 
Apparemment, j'ai réussi à faire rire, donc, finallement, je répond au thème !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Octobre 2005)

Il faut tout de m&#234;me que l'on vous dise que tout n'est pas comme vous l'avez toujours cru ! Blanche n'&#233;tait pas de neige loin s'en faut! Elle avait entendu parler du lanc&#233; de nain pratiqu&#233; dans la commune de chiragienne. Les sarkonifes &#233;taient leurs jouets favoris. Les soirs de grands rassemblements une t&#234;te de veau &#233;tait mise en jeu et celui qui lan&#231;ait le sarkonife par-del&#224; le mont &#233;lysal gagnait la t&#234;te, une touffe de persil et quelques volatiles. Deville peintre de la contr&#233;e notait les scores sur papier. Un jour il tr&#233;bucha sur Dame Alligo qui marie mais charm&#233;e lui pr&#233;para un g&#226;teau &#224; l'amendement avec lequel malheureusement il faillit s'&#233;touffer. Doc Kouch&#233;reux s'en souvient encore. Les choses continuaient lentement et s&#251;rement dans les contr&#233;es jusqu'au jour o&#249; le Comit&#233; Nains International Lanceur, CNIL de la Carabosse, interdit le spannaining pour cause de pigeons et vaches devenues folles. En effet, les sarkonifes tombaient t&#234;te premi&#232;re dans l'ensilage stock&#233; dans les urnes ou se perdaient en l'air. Quelques-uns atterrissaient quelque part sur le territoire tout proche des Mollandes, dont la mollesse des terres renvoyait les sarkonifes sur la terre du milieu, autant dire le Bayirou, o&#249; ils pataugeaient et rebondissaient au point d'en perdre tout sens commun. Tout se g&#226;tait en effet pour les sarkonifes, vu qu'avec leurs grandes oreilles les habitants du Bayirou  jouaient avec eux, jusqu'&#224; ce que Lesborgnesdel'oeil les ramassent et les renvoient d'o&#249; ils venaient &#224; coup de pieds  tout en psalmodiant : Ka mate sarkonifes, ka mate sarkonifes 
Ka ora sarkonifes, ka ora sarkonifes 
Tenei te tangata puhuruhuru 
Nana i tiki mai whakawhiti te ra (&#224; voir)
Upane, upane 
Upane kaupane 
Whiti te ra. Impossible &#224; traduire mais parlant &#224; la fois du myst&#232;rieux soutien d'un homme velu et d'une mont&#233;e de sondage. Les experts dont Dame Laguilli&#232;re des &#233;ditions Faucille et marteau priv&#233; d'enclume, travaillent &#224; la traduction. En dehors du concours de tee-shirts mouill&#233;s organis&#233; par Dame Bernadette et Dame Royale, la f&#234;te des  sarkonifes &#233;tait l'&#233;v&#233;nement de l'ann&#233;e. Il faut vous dire que Blanche du Vuitton &#233;tait fille de Dame Bernadette. Elle &#233;tait addict du lanc&#233; de sarkonifes au point de les &#233;lever par groupe de 7. Deux d'entre eux l'ayant un jour oblig&#233; &#224; changer de bonnets, vu qu'ils n'avaient plus la taille requise apr&#232;s &#234;tre pass&#233; devant le stand de Dame Royale, elle &#233;tait furieuse. Depuis elle les mesurait et jetait dans des seaux les sarkonifes de trop grande taille. Elle proposa un nouveau jeu &#224; la CNIL. Le  spannaining verrait ses r&#233;gles changer et au lieu d'envoyer en nombre les sarkonifes, il faudrait viser entre les hauts voltages entourant la contr&#233;e. Ceux qui ne passeraient pas les lignes p&#233;riraient grill&#233;s par les &#233;tincelles. Ainsi de sarkonifes perdus il n'y aurait plus. Ils expireraient &#224; la fronti&#232;re ou gagneraient le droit de rester s'ils passaient entre les lignes. La proposition ne f&#251;t pas adopt&#233;e par le CNIL pour cause de protection du patrimoine culturel. Toutefois la contr&#233;e chiragienne forte de ses traditions fit s&#233;cession et  adopta le projet,  alors que les autres contr&#233;es laissaient les sarkonifes rebondir o&#249; bon leur semblait. Il faut dire aussi que la culture de la t&#234;te de veau &#233;tait forte en cette contr&#233;e. Morale de l'histoire Deville peintre repris du service. Blanche, elle, est rest&#233;e dans l'histoire comme la douce Blanche ceci ayant &#224; voir semble-t-il avec son autre commerce : la vente de neige au particulier. Le Prince adorant skier &#233;tait d'ailleurs accro de la demoiselle, son barde &#233;galement.


----------



## macelene (10 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut tout de même que l'on vous dise que tout n'est pas comme vous l'avez toujours cru !
> Ka ora sarkonifes, ka ora sarkonifes
> Tenei te tangata puhuruhuru
> Nana i tiki mai whakawhiti te ra (à voir)
> ...


----------



## macelene (10 Octobre 2005)

*1- **Aricosec..*.   *PArtie de Rire dans le Bush...
**

2- Stook..*.  * Fa&#231;on, le Seigneur de mes deux agneaux...  
**

3- MAdo....*  *Explosion de NAins...*  
*

4- Ginette107*   *avec un rire m&#233;morable...*(rire prolonge la Vie...):style:


*5- HumanFly... Blanche neige et les 7 NAins...   au th&#233;atre...  


6- Guytantakul...  L'electricien du Bush...   


7- Cillian... La DAme en Rose  en vers en plus  


8- Loustic... C'est pas dr&#244;le... **   t'es certain que l'on ne peut pas rire...?    **
*


*9- Gilbertus...* *Un peu noir...*  bon tu comptes pas alors...   



*10- N&#176; 6...  Les nains* *t'ont entra&#238;n&#233; trop loin*...  
*


11- Macmarco... Oh H&#233;  bon...   



12- Tibomong4...  Ka ora sarkonifes 




 Oui h&#233; oui...   **C'est bient&#244;t la fin...   
*Merci &#224; tous de m'avoir d&#233;poser des rires... juste l&#224;...  :love: 


* 


 je suis l&#224; ce soir...   

Donc je passe le relais apr&#232;s minuit...   
*_






_


----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut tout de même que l'on vous dise que tout n'est pas comme vous l'avez toujours cru ! Blanche n'était pas de neige loin s'en faut! Elle avait entendu parler du lancé de nain pratiqué dans la commune de chiragienne. Les sarkonifes étaient leurs jouets favoris. Les soirs de grands rassemblements une tête de veau était mise en jeu et celui qui lançait le sarkonife par-delà le mont élysal gagnait la tête, une touffe de persil et quelques volatiles. Deville peintre de la contrée notait les scores sur papier. Un jour il trébucha sur Dame Alligo qui marie mais charmée lui prépara un gâteau à l'amendement avec lequel malheureusement il faillit s'étouffer. Doc Kouchéreux s'en souvient encore. Les choses continuaient lentement et sûrement dans les contrées jusqu'au jour où le Comité Nains International Lanceur, CNIL de la Carabosse, interdit le spannaining pour cause de pigeons et vaches devenues folles. En effet, les sarkonifes tombaient tête première dans l'ensilage stocké dans les urnes ou se perdaient en l'air. Quelques-uns atterrissaient quelque part sur le territoire tout proche des Mollandes, dont la mollesse des terres renvoyait les sarkonifes sur la terre du milieu, autant dire le Bayirou, où ils pataugeaient et rebondissaient au point d'en perdre tout sens commun. Tout se gâtait en effet pour les sarkonifes, vu qu'avec leurs grandes oreilles les habitants du Bayirou jouaient avec eux, jusqu'à ce que Lesborgnesdel'oeil les ramassent et les renvoient d'où ils venaient à coup de pieds tout en psalmodiant : Ka mate sarkonifes, ka mate sarkonifes
> Ka ora sarkonifes, ka ora sarkonifes
> Tenei te tangata puhuruhuru
> Nana i tiki mai whakawhiti te ra (à voir)
> ...





Ouahahahahaha !!!!   
J'adore !!!!     :love:
Bravo Tibo !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut tout de même que l'on vous dise que tout n'est pas comme vous l'avez toujours cru ! Blanche n'était pas de neige loin s'en faut! Elle avait entendu parler du lancé de nain pratiqué dans la commune de chiragienne. Les sarkonifes étaient leurs jouets favoris. Les soirs de grands rassemblements une tête de veau était mise en jeu et celui qui lançait le sarkonife par-delà le mont élysal gagnait la tête, une touffe de persil et quelques volatiles. Deville peintre de la contrée notait les scores sur papier. Un jour il trébucha sur Dame Alligo qui marie mais charmée lui prépara un gâteau à l'amendement avec lequel malheureusement il faillit s'étouffer. Doc Kouchéreux s'en souvient encore. Les choses continuaient lentement et sûrement dans les contrées jusqu'au jour où le Comité Nains International Lanceur, CNIL de la Carabosse, interdit le spannaining pour cause de pigeons et vaches devenues folles. En effet, les sarkonifes tombaient tête première dans l'ensilage stocké dans les urnes ou se perdaient en l'air. Quelques-uns atterrissaient quelque part sur le territoire tout proche des Mollandes, dont la mollesse des terres renvoyait les sarkonifes sur la terre du milieu, autant dire le Bayirou, où ils pataugeaient et rebondissaient au point d'en perdre tout sens commun. Tout se gâtait en effet pour les sarkonifes, vu qu'avec leurs grandes oreilles les habitants du Bayirou jouaient avec eux, jusqu'à ce que Lesborgnesdel'oeil les ramassent et les renvoient d'où ils venaient à coup de pieds tout en psalmodiant : Ka mate sarkonifes, ka mate sarkonifes
> Ka ora sarkonifes, ka ora sarkonifes
> Tenei te tangata puhuruhuru
> Nana i tiki mai whakawhiti te ra (à voir)
> ...



Contribution dont il aurait été dommage de se priver!...


----------



## macelene (10 Octobre 2005)

Hello...  je vous demande un temps de relecture... avec tous ces nouveaux textes je me sens pas dégourdie du tout...  dur dur de choisir... 

LA nuit porte conseil...  

Alors je vous dis à demain....  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Hello...  je vous demande un temps de relecture... avec tous ces nouveaux textes je me sens pas dégourdie du tout...  dur dur de choisir...
> 
> LA nuit porte conseil...
> 
> Alors je vous dis à demain....  :love:



'tain mac chere Helene, tu nous fais languir....je pensais pourtant que les oeufs brouillés et le bacon, dimance matin, auraient permi de te soudoyer...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Hello...  je vous demande un temps de relecture... avec tous ces nouveaux textes je me sens pas dégourdie du tout...  dur dur de choisir...
> 
> LA nuit porte conseil...
> 
> Alors je vous dis à demain....  :love:




Ha, l'indécision des femmes  

  :love:


----------



## Nephou (11 Octobre 2005)

_pour le p'tit dej'_

Ses pas claquent dans le couloir. Ce ne peut &#234;tre qu&#8217;elle. Putain mais comment fait-elle ? m&#234;me sur la moquette elle arrive &#224; faire r&#233;sonner ses pas. Quelle b&#234;cheuse ! Bon ben si miss glossy se casse je dois &#234;tre le dernier &#224; parfaire mon bronzage halog&#232;ne. Comme d&#8217;hab elle a d&#251; piquer les clefs du frigo. Tant pis pour la coco light&#8482;y doit bien me rester des amph&#232;t&#8217; sous les Tria&#8482;. Bon, au boulot, encore deux trois truc &#224; b&#226;cler et hop, repos compensateur chez mademoiselle.
Avant tout, retrouver les papiers roses autocollants repositionnables de Cyril. On n&#8217;a pas les moyens de s&#8217;acheter du 3M&#8482;. C&#8217;est mon bizutage qu&#8217;il disait : un produit, un papier, une phrase. Je veux bien mais un bizutage au bout de trois ans. Faut croire qu&#8217;ils avaient pas d&#8217;id&#233;e. Je pense surtout que c&#8217;est une excuse pour me laisser me d&#233;merder avec les budgets foireux.
Avec le premier je vais faire dans le subtil&#8230;
tiens non en fait.
&#171; En p&#233;riode difficile, je souhaite que le tampax &#187; Prononc&#233; par un homme &#231;a aura obligatoirement de la gueule : adopt&#233;.
Voyons la deuxi&#232;me tiens, un parfum. Bon ben on va faire dans le sensuel. Mais avec le nom qu&#8217;ils nous ont coll&#233;. Le marketing boit, j&#8217;en suis s&#251;r.  Apr&#232;s 18 heures ils ne peuvent plus positionner correctement un produit. Et le flacon, il ressemble &#224; quoi le flacon ? Oul&#224; de loin &#231;a ressemble &#224; une bouteille de volvic &#233;cras&#233;e et de pr&#232;s&#8230; ben vaut mieux pas regarder de pr&#232;s. &#171; Il faut donner envie &#187; ben tiens, l&#224; &#224; part avec un laxatif je vois pas comment.
&#171; Haute voltage : pour celles qui ne veulent plus d&#8217;&#233;moi calme &#187;
Ben c&#8217;est pas plus con qu&#8217;autre chose. Hop, boucl&#233; ! Pour le suivant on va faire simple et impactant. Tiens, je sais pas ce que c&#8217;est. Pour moi &#231;a a un nom de cr&#232;me qui se bouffe. &#199;a doit &#234;tre de l&#8217;all&#233;g&#233;. &#171; Le monde est petit ? Maigrissez ! &#187; Une bonne photo et &#231;a passe.
Il est temps d&#8217;arriver au dernier produit j&#8217;ai touch&#233; le fond du tiroir et il n&#8217;y a plus que des tria&#8482;. Pas de quoi faire jaillir l&#8217;&#233;tincelle cr&#233;ative. Crev&#233;. Je tr&#233;buche au premier m&#233;got qui passe. Et faut que je vende un article d&#233;coratif de jardin. Pas de quoi faire bander un mulet, m&#234;me charg&#233; comme je le suis. Bon brainstorming alors pour le lancement du nain.
&#171; tout le plaisir d&#8217;un gros bonnet &#187;
&#171; changez de nain &#187;
&#171; le nain, une mode &#224; lancer &#187;
&#171; le clown du jardin avec son bonnet rouge &#187;
&#199;a doit suffire. Puis finalement elle est pas mal la moquette je vais dormir ici.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _pour le p'tit dej'_
> 
> Ses pas claquent dans le couloir. Ce ne peut être qu&#8217;elle. Putain mais comment fait-elle ? même sur la moquette elle arrive à faire résonner ses pas. Quelle bêcheuse ! Bon ben si miss glossy se casse je dois être le dernier à parfaire mon bronzage halogène. Comme d&#8217;hab elle a dû piquer les clefs du frigo. Tant pis pour la coco light&#8482;y doit bien me rester des amphèt&#8217; sous les Tria&#8482;. Bon, au boulot, encore deux trois truc à bâcler et hop, repos compensateur chez mademoiselle.
> Avant tout, retrouver les papiers roses autocollants repositionnables de Cyril. On n&#8217;a pas les moyens de s&#8217;acheter du 3M&#8482;. C&#8217;est mon bizutage qu&#8217;il disait : un produit, un papier, une phrase. Je veux bien mais un bizutage au bout de trois ans. Faut croire qu&#8217;ils avaient pas d&#8217;idée. Je pense surtout que c&#8217;est une excuse pour me laisser me démerder avec les budgets foireux.
> ...


D'après ce que j'ai pu avoir comme échos du milieu des publicitaires, un tableau méchamment réaliste.


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2005)

Hi, hi ! Bien joué Nephou


----------



## aricosec (11 Octobre 2005)

-
une cession a inscrire dans les annales.........(non pas là !  
-
bravo MACELENE   
-
scoop,
aprés avoir lu TIBO,les allemands,persuadés de ne pas etres plus dingue que les français
ont decidés de votez pour une femme,toujours plus fort dans l'humour


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _pour le p'tit dej'_
> 
> Ses pas claquent dans le couloir....
> « En période difficile, je souhaite que le tampax » Prononcé par un homme ça aura obligatoirement de la gueule : adopté.
> ...





  je l'ai découvert dans mon bocal...  Bien entendu pas pu m'empêcher de pouffer...     

C'est en rapport avec tes longues soires au bureau qui n'en finissent pas ?   :mouais:    


Merci Nephoupasriendutoutenfait...     :love:


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2005)

*1- **Aricosec..*.   *PArtie de Rire dans le Bush...
**

2- Stook..*.  * Façon, le Seigneur de mes deux agneaux...  
**

3- MAdo....*  *Explosion de NAins...*  
*

4- Ginette107*   *avec un rire mémorable...*(rire prolonge la Vie...):style:


*5- HumanFly... Blanche neige et les 7 NAins...   au théatre...  


6- Guytantakul...  L'electricien du Bush...   


7- Cillian... La DAme en Rose  en vers en plus  


8- Loustic... C'est pas drôle... **   t'es certain que l'on ne peut pas rire...?    **
*


*9- Gilbertus...* *Un peu noir...*  bon tu comptes pas alors...   



*10- N° 6...  Les nains* *t'ont entraîné trop loin*...  
*


11- Macmarco... Oh Hé  bon...   



12- Tibomong4...  Ka ora sarkonifes 



13- Nephou... Miss glossy    **


 Oui hé oui...   **C'est bientôt la fin...   
*Merci à tous de m'avoir déposer des rires... juste là...  :love: 


* 


 je suis là ce soir...   

Donc je passe le relais après minuit...   
*_






_


----------



## Nephou (11 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai d&#233;couvert dans mon bocal...  Bien entendu pas pu m'emp&#234;cher de pouffer...
> 
> C'est en rapport avec tes longues soires au bureau qui n'en finissent pas ?   :mouais:
> 
> ...


Non, mes longues soir&#233;es qui n'en finissent pas le font pour des raisons moins glam... mais j'aurai p&#251; travailler en agence de publicit&#233; _et &#231;a m'arrivera peut &#234;tre :rateau:_&#178;


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2005)

Que c'est difficiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllleeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.... :mouais:


Mon c½ur balance...


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Que c'est difficiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllleeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.... :mouais:
> 
> 
> Mon c½ur balance...


 Je crois que tu n'as plus qu'à tout relire pour prendre ta décision.


----------



## Gilbertus (11 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Que c'est difficiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllleeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.... :mouais:
> 
> 
> Mon c&#339;ur balance...



Mais il va falloir faire un choix !!!! Tu ne peux rester dans l'ind&#233;cision. Et malheureusement tu feras de nombreuses d&#233;ceptions  Si ! si ! Tu vas briser des coeurs et des carri&#232;res de grands &#233;crvains...  

Mais le souvenir de ton sourire charmant nous fera tout oublier, nous fera tout pardonner :love: 

[Je peux me permettre de faire tout les compliments que je veux &#224; Macelene car je suis hors comp&#233;t. Bon courage aux autres ]


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2005)

​


----------



## macelene (12 Octobre 2005)

Bon je tenais à vous faire à TOutes et TOus des :love: pour cette participation massive... :rose: 
et vous dire que c'est pas évident de faire des choix dans la Vie...

Mais bon là... faut que je décide... 


Alors tout simplement pour le relais je passe la plume à *Guytantantakul* "le Roi du Per Troll"...  

Avec son *electricien du Bush...* pis je crois que  ça lui fera de la lecture pour le prochain thème...


Allez à Toi *Guytan...*


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

felicitation Guytan......
vivement le prochain theme...:love:


----------



## macmarco (12 Octobre 2005)

Bravo Guytan !   

Allez, au boulot !


----------



## Cillian (12 Octobre 2005)

Tous mes respect M'sieur Guytan...  

Et encore bravo!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Octobre 2005)

Bien jou&#233; guytan 

et d&#233;sol&#233; de ne pas avoir particip&#233; macelene. Le rire, malgr&#233; les apparences, n'est pas ma tasse de th&#233; en ce moment   :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (12 Octobre 2005)

Guytan, tout a déjà été dit (voir les post précédents) je rajouterai juste :


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon je tenais à vous faire à TOutes et TOus des :love: pour cette participation massive... :rose:
> et vous dire que c'est pas évident de faire des choix dans la Vie...
> 
> Mais bon là... faut que je décide...
> ...


Félicitations, roi du pet troll.  

Vivement le prochain thème!... :love:


----------



## Nephou (12 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour ces grands moments de plaisirs  et f&#233;licitations &#224; leureuz&#233;lu


----------



## N°6 (12 Octobre 2005)

BRAVO Guytan !  :style: :love: 


			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Elle a parl&#233; de cl&#244;ture ! Je sens que j'ai tout bon l&#224; !


... et bien vu ! 


Au passage, &#224; propos des VRP, tu as raison, c'&#233;tait pas innocent, le mot nain me fait invariablement penser &#224; eux (ou aux Nonnes Troppos, une pr&#233;c&#233;dente formation) et c'est ce qui m'a donn&#233; envie d'&#233;crire cette chansonnette idiote. D'ailleurs, merci &#224; H&#233;lene d'avoir donn&#233; &#224; mes instruments de musique une occasion de revoir la lumi&#232;re du soleil, &#231;a se fait rare malheureusement...


----------



## guytantakul (12 Octobre 2005)

Ah ben ça ! 
Si je m'attendais  
Merci à tous pour vos mots gentils !
Je vous prépare quelques mots dans la journée et je les poste ce soir


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2005)

Guytan t'endors pas comme ta glorieuse prédécesseuse.

Le turbin t'attend Guytan après les lauriers coupés par ces horribles nains dans le jardin.

Nous aussi on attend...


----------



## guytantakul (12 Octobre 2005)

J'ai pas mal de taf aujourd'hui (résultat de ma journée de RTT d'hier).
Je vais essayer de débloquer quelques minutes ce midi, mais c'est pas absolument certain. Sinon ce soir


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2005)

F&#233;licitations Guytan   Les points viendront plus tard la machine ne veut pas :sick:


----------



## aricosec (12 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben ça !
> Si je m'attendais
> Merci à tous pour vos mots gentils !
> Je vous prépare quelques mots dans la journée et je les poste ce soir


-
comme mon titrage confirme,il y a eu du pot de chouchen dans l'air !  
-
je ne pensais pas MACELENE aussi corruptible  
-
enfin,voyons voir si elle a eu raison de faire confiance au ci devant   
-


----------



## guytantakul (12 Octobre 2005)

Bon, allez, je me lance :

th&#232;me : une lutte de classes
mots : obscurit&#233;, cavalerie, usurper, s&#233;millant, Carambar&#8482;

Voil&#224; ! Je ne sais pas trop combien de temps vous laisser (c'est mon premier tour de piste en tant que meneur de jeu).
On va dire cl&#244;ture des inscriptions Dimanche 23 &#224; midi (je d&#233;signerai le vainqueur dans la soir&#233;e).
Ca vous convient ?

PS : vous me connaissez... bonus aux textes concis  (la versification, c'est selon - pas d'obligation)


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez, je me lance :
> 
> thème : une lutte de classes
> mots : obscurité, cavalerie, usurper, sémillant, Carambar&#8482;
> ...


 
Inutile de faire sonner tocsin et cavalerie,
Il n'y a point de méchants ni de gentils !
Juste une poignée de sémillants élèves 
Refusant l'idée d'une quelconque trêve.

Tapis dans l'obscurité des grands couloirs,
Ils traquent leur butin, le dieu Carambar.
Malheur à celui qui sera capturé en otage !
Il passera la nuit enfermé dans les étages.

Héritant de la grande guerre des boutons,
Sans usurper la mémoire ni même le nom,
Gardien et hérauts de ce temps qui passe.

Alors, ils engagent la bataille des bonbons,
Ou les friandises remplacent tous les jurons
Menant au grand jour une lutte des classes.


----------



## guytantakul (12 Octobre 2005)

Ca démarre fort ! 
Ca me plait bien, cette rapidité à la détente !


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ca démarre fort !
> Ca me plait bien, cette rapidité à la détente !


 
[mode iKool]
j'connais des filles à qui ça plait moyen
[/mode iKool]


----------



## guytantakul (12 Octobre 2005)

Oui, mais comme "c'est la premi&#232;re fois que &#231;a t'arrive - &#231;a te g&#234;ne", elles comprennent...
En plus, si tu te demandes &#224; haute voix si tu n'es pas amoureux, c'est bonus x2 
Pis au bout de 5 &#224; 6 minutes, apr&#232;s une petite turlutte...
Au grand amour te voil&#224; de retour !
Pis si &#231;a marche pas mieux - retourne dans ton pieu, malheureux


----------



## Nephou (12 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais comme "c'est la première fois que ça t'arrive - ça te gêne", elles comprennent...
> En plus, si tu te demandes à haute voix si tu n'es pas amoureux, c'est bonus x2
> Pis au bout de 5 à 6 minutes, après une petite turlutte...
> Au grand amour te voilà de retour !
> Pis si ça marche pas mieux - retourne dans ton pieu, malheureux



Pour rester dans le thème : c'est "la turlutte finale"*   



_inutile de me dire que ce n'ets pas de moi... je sais _


----------



## aricosec (12 Octobre 2005)

-
c'est sur,avec GUYTAN aux commandes,c'est du graveleux! :hein: 
-
cul,couille,bite aurait pu etre les mots choisis   
-
excusez le, on l'appelle le poéte des rüts  
-
on va se marrer


----------



## guytantakul (12 Octobre 2005)

C'est pas graveleux ça, c'est mimi tout plein


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> c'est sur,avec GUYTAN aux commandes,c'est du graveleux! :hein:
> -
> cul,couille,bite aurait pu etre les mots choisis
> ...


C'est l'Hôpital qui se moque de la Charité ! ! !

On peut s'attendre au pire ! ! !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Octobre 2005)

L'*obscurité* masquait entièrement le paysage. Il était en fuite depuis plus de deux heures après s'être sauvé de ce motel sordide où il avait tué cette fille qui menaçait de le dénoncer. Il avait accepté de coucher avec elle pour essayer de décompresser un peu. Une paumée, une junkie, qui couche pour 50 euros ou un *Carambar*, du moment qu'on lui donne sa dose. Elle s'était faite tendre et gentille, curieusement, et il avait fini par lui raconter un peu de sa vie. Sa vie qui était maintenant derrière lui. Sa femme était partie avec un de ses ouvriers, un simple OS ! Quel déshonneur pour lui, le big boss ! Que sa femme s'en aille, il s'en moquait, elle faisait partie des meubles et ne lui servait plus que lors de ses sorties mondaines ("belle pouliche" comme il disait à ses amis), mais avec un ouvrier ! Alors un soir, complètement ivre, il avait tué "l'ouvrier", le "moins que rien" qui voulait jouer dans la cour des grands, qui croyait pouvoir *usurper* sur "ses" droits ! Oui, il l'avait tué, comme ça ! Deux balles de 38 et terminé ! Sur le coup, ça lui avait paru tout à fait naturel. Beaucoup moins le lendemain en se faisant réveiller par la *cavalerie* du district tout proche. Il avait réussi à s'enfuir et s'était retrouvé, lui, le *sémillant* quinquagénaire, à patauger dans la boue, après un virage raté. Il avait marché des heures avant de trouver ce motel dans un trou perdu et cette fille. Cette fille qui s'était mise à hurler quand il lui avait raconté son histoire.
Il marchait péniblement. Il vit des phares de voitures qui passaient non loin de là. Il pourrait peut-être sans sortir finalement. Il pataugeait toujours dans la boue quand il s'enfonça d'un coup jusqu'à la ceinture.
Le shérif, le lendemain, dit à un de ses adjoint : "Il faudrait quand même penser à réparer le panneau "Sables mouvants". Ça peut être dangereux pour les touristes".


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Octobre 2005)

Tout cela commence très bien!


----------



## guytantakul (13 Octobre 2005)

Eh-eh ! Excellent !


----------



## Philippe (13 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> PS : vous me connaissez... bonus aux textes concis


Avec ça, je n'ai donc pas beaucoup de chances :hein: :hein: :hein: .
Bah, essayons quand même. Allez hop, tous en classe de philo.


[size=+1]Analyse existentielle de la consubstantialité​[/size]

Consubstantialité transcendantale : Une théorie générative

On ne saurait ignorer la critique de l'extratemporanéité par Rousseau, contrastons cependant cette affirmation : s'il se dresse contre la démystification irrationnelle de la consubstantialité, c'est aussi parce qu'il en particularise l'analyse synthétique en tant qu'objet existentiel de la connaissance.
Le fait qu'il examine la réalité déductive de la consubstantialité implique qu'il en systématise la déstructuration post-initiatique en tant que concept minimaliste de la connaissance.
De la même manière, il spécifie le comparatisme en regard du modérantisme et si d'une part on accepte l'hypothèse qu'il donne une signification particulière à la déstructuration spéculative de la consubstantialité, et que d'autre part il en systématise l'aspect existentiel en tant qu'objet empirique de la connaissance, alors il particularise la réalité déductive de la consubstantialité.
Finalement, la consubstantialité examine le rapport entre l'antipodisme moral en tant que concept idéationnel de la connaissance et l'idéation de la connaissance en tant que concept créationniste. Nuançons cependant cette affirmation : s'il rejette la conception métaphysique de la consubstantialité, c'est également parce qu'il en conteste la réalité sémiotique en tant qu'objet originel de la connaissance, car nous savons que Leibniz systématise l'analyse subsémiotique de la consubstantialité. Or il en décortique la déstructuration empirique dans une perspective sartrienne nuancée par la conception dialectique du rapport bicontextuel entre la conception créationniste de la notion de connaissance et la conception nihiliste de l'obscurité factuelle de la perception sensorielle. Par conséquent, il se dresse contre la déstructuration métaphysique de la consubstantialité pour l'opposer à son contexte social et politique.
Par ailleurs, on ne saurait reprocher à Leibniz son extratemporanéité irrationnelle, et on ne saurait reprocher à Chomsky sa certitude synthétique, néanmoins, il donne une signification particulière à l'origine de la consubstantialité.
Cela nous permet d'envisager qu'on ne puisse contester l'impulsion cartésienne du dogmatisme sémiotique pour l'opposer à son contexte social.
On ne peut, pour conclure, contester l'influence de Kant sur le physicalisme métaphysique.
En effet, il particularise l'expression synthétique de la consubstantialité, et on ne peut considérer que Leibniz décortique l'origine de la consubstantialité sans tenir compte du fait qu'il en examine l'expression phénoménologique dans son acception rationnelle.
Ainsi, on ne saurait ignorer la critique kierkegaardienne du physicalisme, et on ne saurait ignorer l'influence de Kierkegaard sur le nominalisme, néanmoins, il donne une signification particulière à l'expression irrationnelle de la consubstantialité.
Si la consubstantialité synthétique est pensable, c'est parce qu'elle en identifie l'analyse sémiotique en tant qu'objet métaphysique de la connaissance.
C'est dans une finalité identique qu'on ne saurait assimiler, comme le fait Bergson, l'irréalisme à un réalisme pour le resituer dans toute sa dimension politique et sociale.
Finalement, la nomenclature rousseauiste de la consubstantialité découle d'une représentation métaphysique du scientisme.
Il est alors évident qu'il systématise la réalité transcendantale de la consubstantialité. Soulignons qu'il en donne une signification selon l'aspect rationnel dans sa conceptualisation. Notre hypothèse de départ est donc la suivante : l'aspect leibnizien de la consubstantialité découle cependant d'une intuition empirique du déterminisme sémiotique. Par conséquent il particularise la conception post-initiatique de la consubstantialité.
C'est dans cette optique qu'il redéfinit comme primitive la consubstantialité (voir "pour une vision minimaliste de la consubstantialité"), et même sans ignorer la critique bergsonienne du confusionnisme, il faut cependant contraster cette affirmation dans le sens où Sartre réfute la réalité universelle de la consubstantialité. En effet, on peut reprocher à Bergson son herméneutique empirique pour l'opposer à son cadre politique et intellectuel.
On ne saurait, par déduction, assimiler, comme le fait Nietzsche, le nominalisme universel à un monogénisme sémiotique.
Précisons cependant ce raisonnement : s'il interprète la réalité morale de la consubstantialité, il est nécessaire d'admettre qu'il en caractérise la démystification subsémiotique en regard du maximalisme, et c'est le fait même que Chomsky interprète l'expression rationnelle de la consubstantialité qui nous permet de rejeter l'hypothèse qu'il réfute la démystification spéculative dans une perspective rousseauiste.
Il faut cependant contraster cette affirmation : s'il spécifie l'expression existentielle de la consubstantialité, il faut souligner qu'il en vient par là même à en usurper l'aspect post-initiatique au profit du concept primitif de la connaissance ; l'esthétique ou l'esthétisme ne suffisent en effet pas à expliquer le confusionnisme dans une perspective rousseauiste contrastée.
C'est le fait même qu'il identifie alors l'extratemporanéité empirique en tant que concept post-initiatique de la connaissance bien qu'il conteste alors la relation entre primitivisme et créationnisme qui infirme l'hypothèse qu'il s'en approprie la déstructuration transcendantale dans son acception minimaliste alors même qu'il désire l'analyser en fonction du primitivisme.
De la même manière, on ne peut contester la critique de la continuité spéculative par Nietzsche afin de la resituer dans le cadre social et intellectuel. 

Vers une théorie de la consubstantialité phénoménologique

Nous savons que Leibniz identifie la conception originelle de la consubstantialité. Or il en examine la démystification empirique dans une perspective kierkegaardienne contrastée, c'est pourquoi il interprète la conception substantialiste de la consubstantialité pour l'examiner selon le mesmérisme universel.
Pour cela, on ne saurait reprocher à Rousseau son spinozisme existentiel, et on pourrait mettre en doute Rousseau dans son analyse spéculative de l'abstraction, il est alors évident qu'il envisage la relation entre scientisme et liberté. Notons néanmoins qu'il réfute l'aspect primitif en tant que concept génératif de la connaissance.
De la même manière, on pourrait mettre en doute Nietzsche dans son analyse rationnelle du positivisme pour l'opposer à son contexte social et politique la géométrie sémiotique.
On ne peut, pour conclure, contester l'impulsion spinozienne de la géométrie. Par le même raisonnement, Nietzsche donne une signification particulière à la conception originelle de la consubstantialité, car on ne saurait assimiler, comme le fait Descartes, le suicide à un scientisme, pourtant, il serait inopportun d'omettre qu'il interprète la déstructuration substantialiste de la consubstantialité.
C'est dans une finalité similaire qu'on ne peut contester la critique hégélienne de l'essentialisme transcendantal ; premièrement Spinoza caractérise la contemporanéité déductive par son kantisme phénoménologique ; deuxièmement il en rejette la réalité métaphysique en tant qu'objet synthétique de la connaissance. Par conséquent il conteste l'expression universelle de la consubstantialité.
On ne saurait, pour conclure, assimiler, comme le fait Leibniz, la conscience à un ontologisme rationnel, bien que ce soit par une argumentation identique qu'il se dresse contre la démystification générative de la consubstantialité. La consubstantialité illustre néanmoins une science métaphysique dans son acception spinozienne.
Leibniz établit alors que la consubstantialité s'oppose fondamentalement au primitivisme spéculatif. Pourtant, il est indubitable que Leibniz spécifie la conception post-initiatique de la consubstantialité. Soulignons qu'il en interprète la réalité circonstancielle sous un angle minimaliste, et la consubstantialité s'appuie d'ailleurs sur un rigorisme rationnel de la pensée individuelle.
Cependant, il conteste la déstructuration post-initiatique de la consubstantialité. On ne peut néanmoins contester l'influence de Nietzsche sur la continuité, cependant, il particularise la démystification phénoménologique de la consubstantialité.
C'est dans cette même optique que Kant caractérise dans son théorème spéculatif dit "du Carambar" la raison par son objectivisme spéculatif : d'une part il donne une signification particulière à la déstructuration spéculative de la consubstantialité, d'autre part il en décortique l'analyse métaphysique en regard de l'objectivité.


----------



## Philippe (13 Octobre 2005)

Finalement, la réalité bergsonienne de la consubstantialité est déterminée par une représentation irrationnelle du minimalisme existentiel.
Ainsi, il particularise la certitude circonstancielle en tant qu'objet synthétique de la connaissance, et comme il semble difficile d'affirmer que Chomsky conteste la démystification universelle de la consubstantialité, force est d'admettre qu'il rejette l'analyse irrationnelle de la consubstantialité.
Il faut cependant mitiger ce raisonnement dans le sens où il conteste l'expression post-initiatique de la consubstantialité ; l'objectivisme ou le matérialisme ne suffisent donc pas à expliquer la science primitive comme concept post-initiatique de la connaissance.
Ainsi réfute-t-il, par ce biais, l'expression circonstancielle de la consubstantialité, et de même en décortique-t-il la réalité déductive sous un angle sémiotique. Il en découle qu'il systématise la démystification irrationnelle de la consubstantialité.
Ainsi, il s'approprie l'expression générative de la consubstantialité dans le but de l'opposer à son cadre intellectuel et social.
De la même manière, il se dresse contre l'origine de la consubstantialité, et la consubstantialité s'appuie sur un comparatisme de la société.
Ainsi, Spinoza identifie l'origine de la consubstantialité. C'est le fait même qu'il envisage l'analyse circonstancielle de la consubstantialité qui infirme l'hypothèse qu'il en particularise l'analyse subsémiotique dans une perspective nietzschéenne.
Il faut cependant mitiger cette affirmation car il particularise la déstructuration subsémiotique de la consubstantialité, et la consubstantialité permet d'ailleurs de s'interroger sur une liberté circonstancielle sous un angle rationnel.
Cependant, il restructure le causalisme déductif de la pensée individuelle. Le causalisme irrationnel ou l'amoralisme ne suffisent cependant pas à expliquer l'amoralisme dans une perspective kantienne contrastée.
On ne peut donc contester la critique de l'amoralisme phénoménologique par Leibniz, et pourtant, il est indubitable que Leibniz envisage l'expression idéationnelle de la consubstantialité. Il convient de souligner qu'il en examine la démystification irrationnelle dans sa conceptualisation.
Le rigorisme ou l'antipodisme irrationnel ne suffisent cependant pas à expliquer l'antipodisme existentiel en regard de la dialectique. En effet, il particularise l'analyse rationnelle de la consubstantialité. 

Consubstantialité sémiotique : Une théorie existentielle

On ne saurait ignorer la critique du suicide primitif par Sartre ; explicitons néanmoins cette affirmation : si Sartre rejette la conception universelle de la consubstantialité, il est nécessaire d'admettre qu'il en rejette la réalité phénoménologique dans une perspective bergsonienne.
Reformulons donc autrement notre hypothèse de départ : l'aspect kierkegaardien de la consubstantialité est déterminé par une représentation irrationnelle du mesmérisme. Cela signifie notamment qu'il identifie le finitisme minimaliste de l'Homme.
C'est dans cette optique qu'il redéfinit comme minimaliste la consubstantialité (voir "Vers une consubstantialité empirique"), et que d'une part il examine la déstructuration phénoménologique de la consubstantialité, alors que d'autre part il en conteste la réalité minimaliste dans son acception rationnelle.
Cette problématique pose, finalement, la question du rigorisme existentiel dans sa conceptualisation. Néanmoins, elle examine la relation entre créationnisme et passion. La consubstantialité ne peut ainsi être fondée que sur l'idée du monogénisme transcendantal.
De la même manière, on ne saurait assimiler, comme le fait Descartes, l'extratemporanéité primitive à une extratemporanéité spéculative. On ne saurait de même assimiler, comme le fait Descartes, l'extratemporanéité à un terminisme métaphysique, et c'est le fait même que Chomsky s'approprie la conception originelle de la consubstantialité qui infirme l'hypothèse qu'il en conteste la réalité circonstancielle sous un angle rationnel alors même qu'il désire le resituer dans toute sa dimension intellectuelle et sociale.
Le paradoxe du criticisme rationnel illustre néanmoins l'idée selon laquelle le criticisme déductif n'est ni plus ni moins qu'une objectivité primitive idéationnelle.
Cela nous permet d'envisager qu'on pourrait mettre en doute Nietzsche dans son analyse originelle du pluralisme.
C'est dans une optique similaire qu'on ne saurait reprocher à Kant son esthétisme transcendantal, or nous savons que Kant caractérise la conscience idéationnelle par sa conscience transcendantale, et que d'autre part, il en systématise la déstructuration sémiotique dans son acception synthétique. C'est pourquoi il particularise la conception idéationnelle de la consubstantialité afin de l'opposer à son contexte intellectuel et social.
Toujours dans une optique similaire, on ne saurait écarter de notre réflexion l'influence de Leibniz sur le monogénisme métaphysique, et on ne saurait écarter de cette étude l'impulsion cartésienne du réalisme sémiotique, il est alors évident que Spinoza rejette l'origine de la consubstantialité. Soulignons qu'il en caractérise l'analyse originelle dans sa conceptualisation.
Comme il est difficile d'affirmer qu'il identifie l'origine de la consubstantialité, il est manifeste qu'il se dresse contre la démystification rationnelle de la consubstantialité.
C'est dans une finalité analogue qu'on ne saurait écarter de cette étude la critique nietzschéenne de la science primitive car premièrement Nietzsche s'approprie ainsi la démystification empirique de la consubstantialité, deuxièmement il en spécifie la réalité irrationnelle en regard du tantrisme bien qu'il particularise la déstructuration substantialiste de la consubstantialité. Il en découle qu'il conteste l'origine même de la consubstantialité.
Finalement, la consubstantialité nous permet d'appréhender une herméneutique spéculative de la pensée individuelle.
C'est ainsi qu'il donne une signification particulière à un nativisme universel dans une perspective chomskyenne. On ne saurait cependant assimiler, comme le fait Descartes, le nativisme existentiel à un matérialisme, il est alors évident qu'il s'approprie la réalité spéculative de la consubstantialité. Soulignons qu'il s'en approprie la démystification idéationnelle dans une perspective montagovienne alors même qu'il désire l'opposer à son cadre social.
Premièrement il particularise la réalité primitive de la consubstantialité ; deuxièmement il en identifie la déstructuration phénoménologique sous un angle génératif. Il en découle qu'il caractérise l'innéisme sémiotique par sa dialectique morale.
On ne peut dès lors que s'étonner de voir Leibniz défendre l'innéisme subsémiotique pour critiquer le nihilisme spéculatif opposé au nihilisme idéationnel. (Car cela nous permet, par déduction, de reprocher à Nietzsche son nihilisme rationnel.)
Il est alors évident qu'en contestant la relation entre contemporanéité et esthétisme, les procédures sémiologiques du Français Millant, qui en interprète la déstructuration irrationnelle dans une perspective sartrienne, et celle du Turc Aval'ri, qui réfute, par ce biais, la conception rationnelle de la consubstantialité, ce qui implique qu'il en conteste l'origine primitive dans sa conceptualisation, apparaissent antagonistes.
On ne peut en effet considérer que ce dernier identifie l'analyse substantialiste de la consubstantialité que si l'on admet qu'il s'en approprie la déstructuration synthétique en tant qu'objet idéationnel de la connaissance.
Il faut cependant contraster ce raisonnement car il s'approprie la réalité circonstancielle de la consubstantialité, et le paradoxe du terminisme moral illustre l'idée selon laquelle le synthétisme et la science morale ne sont ni plus ni moins qu'un synthétisme synthétique transcendantal.
Le fait que notre raisonnement spécifie, par la même, l'origine de la consubstantialité implique qu'il en interprète l'analyse post-initiatique en tant qu'objet sémiotique de la connaissance.
Dans cette même optique, cette démonstration, par le fait qu'elle envisage la relation entre essentialisme et conscience et la consubstantialité ne synthétise, par la même, qu'imprécisément la consubstantialité existentielle.


Avec l'aide consubstantielle de charabia.net, générateur automatique de textes aléatoires.


----------



## macmarco (13 Octobre 2005)

Je te cite pas Philippe, hein !  :rateau:

Dis-donc, tu ne fais pas dans la demie-mesure, toi, quand t'y vas, t'y vas !  



_Ca me fait pensser à quelqu'un, tiens !_ 





PS : Bon, je lirai plus tard ! 
Et bienvenue sur le sujet !


----------



## loustic (13 Octobre 2005)

Philippe j'ai tout lu et relu.

La seconde fois j'ai tout compris ! ! !

C'est un grand nettoyage des neurones qui fait du bien par où ça passe.

Merci !   Merci !   Merci !

:hosto: 
 
:mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (13 Octobre 2005)

Philippe, ou l'art et la manière de fourvoyer son monde. 
Passé la spéculation sur l'herméneutique (qui à mon sens s'apporoche plus ici d'une spéciale hermétique à neu-neus  ), il a fallu décortiquer pour recevoir le français Millant et le turc Aval'ri 

En tout cas, bravo, c'était très rafraichissant !


----------



## Philippe (13 Octobre 2005)

Merci :modo:  ! Merci :modo: :modo:  à :modo: :modo: :modo: tous :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: .
Ph.


----------



## aricosec (14 Octobre 2005)

-
_*ARGG !*_ ,GASPP !  :affraid: ........
-
_*j'ai ouvert le gaz ... !! :mouais: *_
*-*
*adieu monde cruel,adieu PHILIPPE  *


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> _*ARGG !*_ ,GASPP !  :affraid: ........
> -
> _*j'ai ouvert le gaz ... !! :mouais: *_
> ...


Encore !

Aricosec arrête, *ça va péter ! ! !*

 :hosto: :affraid:


----------



## aricosec (14 Octobre 2005)

-
héme : une lutte de classes
mots : obscurité, cavalerie, usurper, sémillant, Carambar
_
je me souviens,c'était hier,j'avais alors des culottes courtes
une blouse dont j'etais trés fier,je paradais pendant la route
qui me menait a mon ecole,tout en suivant mon egerie
on l'appelait petite nicole,je la croyais toute ma vie
hélas c'etait une bourgeoise,et elle se foutait bien de moi
j'étais le minus qu'on toise,et qu'on laisse sur son quand a soi
j'avais pourtant pour conquerir,cette etoile a mon ciel piquée
des heures de patience a souffrir,des nuits OBSCURES a pleurer
quelquefois pour en ajouter,a mes sinceres desespoirs
elle appelait la CAVALERIE,de plusieurs de ses pretendants
entre autre son cousin machin chose,qui avait un titre USURPé
un parapluie au fond du prose (1),et une tete a gifler
pourtant je l'ai beaucoup aimé,comme on aime a cet age là
un pur amour d'ecolier,et oui,et c'est bien loin tout ça
je suis encore bien SEMILLANT,comme me le dit la belle hortense
et s'il me manque quelques dents,le reste n'est pas encore rance
seul'ment pour appater la belle,un CARAMBAR ne suffit plus
non pour faire plaisir a la fille,il faut poser sur le dessus
de la commode au pied du lit,un paquet d'euros trebuchant
mais c'est la dure loi de la vie,et c'est le dur poid des ans
-
(1) prose= petit cul en forme de poire des snobinards 
-
ps "ceci est une pure fiction,toute assimiliation a ma personne par moultes macgeiste,serait
impitoyablement reprimé,mon arbre généalogique recemment mis a jour par un mien parent
m'a deceler de fringants et honorables aieux SUISSES,oyez ! oyez ! mes fréres "


----------



## guytantakul (14 Octobre 2005)

Bravo Arico pour ta Nicole aux bonbons !  
Ca sent bon la jeune fesse ! Euh, la jeunesse !  

La chute est un peu triste... mais tellement réaliste


----------



## NED (16 Octobre 2005)

_thème : une lutte de classes
mots : obscurité, cavalerie, usurper, sémillant, Carambar?_

Ho toi le moustique va te faire voir !
Mais je ne peux pas voir dans l'obscurité dit la taupe?

Espèce de chinois en vadrouille ! retorque la fourmi ...
Quoi? dit aussi que je suis toujours en cavale-riz pendant que tu y est!!!  gueule le coléoptère.

Toi, tu essaye de m'usurper ! s'interroge la musaraigne.
Ho non c'est Millant le gros rat qui t'exploite! crie le ragondin.

Tu vaut pas un Carambar?! s'esclaffe le castor.
A oui? Moi, au moins, je peux m'acheter un caramel... se vante la tourterelle.


----------



## guytantakul (16 Octobre 2005)

Merci, Ned, pour cette petite tranche de vie jardinière


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2005)

*
C'était en pleine obscurité
Au beau milieu de la chaussée

Deux conducteurs prêts à se battre
Descendus de leur gros quatre-quatre

Echangeaient des injures techniques
Sous le regard vaseux des flics

Ta chiotte mésopotamienne
N'est pas aussi grosse que la mienne

T'as combien d'chevaux sous le capot
Tire-toi donc espèce de nabot

En quoi consistent leurs singeries
A comparer leur cavalerie

Quelle classe pourraient-ils exhiber
Ils ne feraient que l'usurper

C'est ainsi que passer mille ans
A bien s'engueuler au volant

Est une affaire de détraqués

Allons dans le car embarquez
*


----------



## lumai (19 Octobre 2005)

Certains pr&#233;f&#232;rent d'_obscurit&#233;_ se parer. De  noir ils s'entourent, laissant leurs &#233;toffes se confondre &#224; leur ombre.
D'autres _usurpent_ des grades qu'ils n'ont pas et font briller des boutons cuivr&#233;s au revers d'une jaquette de _cavalerie_ chin&#233;e un jour de pluie.
Il y en a m&#234;me pour arborer une ardeur _s&#233;millante_ tout juste v&#234;tus de quelques papiers de _carambar_ (allez savoir comment ils tiennent !  ).

Mais tous esp&#232;rent, d&#233;sirent, voire prient pour qu'&#224; leur passage, enfin, on s'&#233;crit : "Vouaaaaa ! La classe !!!"


----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2005)

Bravo à tous les deux ! 
J'ai beaucoup apprécié vos textes


----------



## Malow (20 Octobre 2005)

_obscurit&#233; cavalerie usurper s&#233;millant Carambar
lutte des classes.....litt&#233;raires.....
_


Je suis bien loin de pouvoir USURPER l'image d'un &#233;crivain, d'un romancier, ou m&#234;me d'un journaliste.
Pourtant, j'en r&#234;ve. Je lis, j'observe, je r&#233;fl&#233;chis...rien ne vient. D'ailleurs, je ne connais pas le mot "SEMILLANT". Je cherche alors dans mon dictionnaire des synonymes : "agile", "actif", "alerte", "anim&#233;"... j'en trouve 29 au total. C'est &#233;vident ! C'est de plus en plus clair pour moi...c'est s&#251;r ! 
Je garde mon calme, et je continue de vous suivre, vous, CAVALERIE d'hommes et de femmes blind&#233;s d'histoires sans fins, dans ce jeu des mots qu'il faut associer.
Toujours dans l'OBSCURITE, je cherche une histoire &#224; raconter. Facile!... non...j'abandonne. Ca ressemblerait plus &#224; une histoire sortie tout droit d'un emballage CARAMBAR, et l&#224; forc&#233;ment, on verrait tout de suite que je ne suis pas de la m&#234;me classe.


----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2005)

Excellent Malow ! 

(revoyez toutefois rapidement l'orthographe qui vous mine le score  - nan, je déconne   )


----------



## aricosec (21 Octobre 2005)

meme si on apprécie LUMAI et MALOW les deux derniers,ont est obligé de bouler
a qui mieux mieux LOUSTIC  
-
loustic ! loustic !  
loustic president !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Excellent Malow !
> 
> (revoyez toutefois rapidement l'orthographe qui vous mine le score  - nan, je déconne   )



dis, c'est quand le resultat, je comptais m'y mettre ce week end , tranquille....c'est bon...?


----------



## guytantakul (21 Octobre 2005)

R&#233;ception des textes jusque dimanche 26 &#224; midi 
R&#233;sultats dans l'apr&#232;me


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Réception des textes jusque dimanche 26 à midi
> Résultats dans l'aprème



Nickel....


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> meme si on apprécie LUMAI et MALOW les deux derniers,ont est obligé de bouler
> a qui mieux mieux LOUSTIC
> -
> loustic ! loustic !
> loustic president !!


Chuuut !

Que cela reste entre nous, tu préfères une bouteille de rouge ou de blanc ?

(mon petit doigt m'a dit ni l'une ni l'autre ! vrai ? )


----------



## duracel (22 Octobre 2005)

On ouvre.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

Théme : une lutte de classes
mots : obscurité, cavalerie, usurper, sémillant, Carambar

Du haut de mon escabeau mental je matte l'obscurité
la cavalerie de mes pensées en marche ne peut s'arrêter

mes luttes de classes m'ont épuisées, 
le calcul et les maths m'ont terrassés

mon cerveau fontionnant tel un carambar
mon sémillant esprit est resté dans le noir

osons troqué et usurpé nos identités
jusqu'à ce que nous vienne l'idée !

A la votre messieurs dame
ce soir il se fait tard, je vais me couché


----------



## guytantakul (22 Octobre 2005)

Symathique petit poème, odré 

(je m'était trompé, c'est demain dimanche 23 à midi la limite- le dimanche 26 n'existe pas )


----------



## guytantakul (22 Octobre 2005)

Bon, ben r&#233;capitulons 

Fondug
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3438086&postcount=2487

PoorMonsteR
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3439751&postcount=2495

Philippe
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3440418&postcount=2498

Aricosec
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3441681&postcount=2506

Ned
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3443993&postcount=2508

Loustic
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3450716&postcount=2510

lumai
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3450764&postcount=2511

Malow
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3451729&postcount=2513

Odr&#233;
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3454662&postcount=2521



Ouf ! Neuf pour l'instant 

J'esp&#232;re toutefois avoir la joie de lire d'autres textes. Tels ceux de duracel qui &#339;uvre (ah non, zut... qui ouvre  - pardon.) et puis Tibo ? Macelene* ?

* que je remercie chaudement -et tardivement- de m'avoir pass&#233; la main, mais que je regrette (sans doute trop h&#226;tivement) de ne pas voir participer.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> thème : une lutte de classes
> mots : obscurité, cavalerie, usurper, sémillant, Carambar&#8482;
> (...)




Laurent se réveilla en sursaut... Dans l'_obscurité_, il écarquilla les yeux avant que sa main ne trouve l'interrupteur de sa lampe de chevet... 
La pièce dans laquelle il avait dormi, et dont il inspectait du regard chaque recoin marqua encore davantage son esprit que le cauchemar qu'il venait d'interrompre. Cette chambre, destinée aux nouveaux élèves de l'École Spéciale Militaire de Saint-Cyr, était désormais celle où il avait ses quartiers. 
Il prit une douche, se rasa, puis enfila fébrilement le Grand Uniforme. Le pantalon garance à passepoils horizon, puis la vareuse bleue marine. Il ressentit un plaisir particulier à nouer son ceinturon, puis à ajuster son sabre devant sa glace, et ne put s'empêcher de songer aux westerns qui avaient nourri ses rêves d'enfant, en particulier ceux narrant les exploit de la _cavalerie_ américaine. 
Chaque instant passé dans l'enceinte des locaux de Saint-Cyr, particulièrement au contact de ses condisciples et de ses supérieurs, consistait en une lutte permanente pour masquer ses origines ouvrières. S'intégrer à un corps d'armée, à une élite, devenait chaque jour un peu plus une nécessité absolue. Il n'avait désormais plus l'impression d'_usurper_ une identité n'étant pas la sienne... De fait, ce monde devenait le sien. 
 Aujourd'hui, dans son _sémillant_ uniforme, il allait livrer une bataille de plus. Cette fête du Triomphe allait inaugurer le début du sien, pensait-il. 
Il le fallait. 
Non plus pour faire honneur à sa famille, ni pour échapper à son milieu. Peut-être même plus pour gagner les faveurs de la fille d'officier dont il était épris... Pas davantage pour n'avoir pas à mener la lutte des classes dans les usines, ou dans la rue. 
Il le fallait parce que ce défi était entièrement devenu le sien, et qu'il n'était désormais plus question d'échouer d'une quelconque façon. Ses mérites continueraient d'être récompensés, dans toutes les disciplines militaires et académiques, et jusque dans sa manière de porter un uniforme d'apparat. Là-dessus, il était prêt à parier au moins un _Carambar&#8482;_.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Octobre 2005)

Point n'&#233;tait besoin d'appeler la cavalerie ou de le r&#233;compenser avec quelques friandises sucr&#233;es. Bonbons, chocolat, caramel et pourquoi pas des carambars? Il &#233;tait s&#233;millant de nature. Aucune lutte de classe possible pour lui. Ce que les autres appelaient les classes pour lui, ce n'&#233;tait que du jeu. Quel genre de jeu &#233;tait-ce ? Cruel s&#251;rement pour qu'autant y aient p&#233;ri dans d'atroces souffrances morales. Lui venait de bien loin. Il aimait l'obscurit&#233; que chaque &#234;tre rec&#232;le et c'est en elle qu'il voyait le mieux briller la lutte de chacun pour la vie. Il y a longtemps r&#233;fl&#233;chi. Cette lutte des classes n'est que lutte des savoirs, lutte des pouvoirs, lutte des droits ancestraux, lutte des privil&#232;ges, lutte contre les peurs mais ce n'est que vaine lutte. Le Tibet est bien loin et il y a eu tant de morts que les montagnes en r&#233;sonnent encore des pri&#232;res des moines. La lutte des classes, c'est bien le droit de se battre contre la peur de l'autre alors? Mais comment se battre contre quelqu'un qui a peur ? Comment parvenir soi-m&#234;me &#224; se faire accepter ailleurs que chez soi ? Comment ne pas accepter que l'autre veuille ce que l'on trouve bien pour soi ?  D&#233;cid&#233;ment l'homme est bien jeune. Comment le dieu de la montagne fait-il pour rester si calme face &#224; ces animaux qui gravissent les flancs de sa demeure ? Les bruits qu'ils font ne l'irritent-ils pas ? Je devrais lui poser la question se dit-il. En fin de compte peut-&#234;tre est-il un dieu pour cela, parce qu'il n'a pas peur qu'une souris ou un scarab&#233;e tr&#244;ne en haut de sa montagne, en lieu et place du plus bel arbre. D'ailleurs, l'arbre lui non plus ne se d&#233;sole pas de voir l'oiseau si fr&#234;le voler au-dessus de sa cime. Alors pourquoi une lutte des classes ? Cela fait quelques ann&#233;es qu'il r&#233;fl&#233;chit &#224; la question. L'homme est-il plus intelligent que l'arbre et davantage que le dieu de la colline s'il ne veut pas se laisser d&#233;passer par plus petit que lui ? N'est-ce pas plut&#244;t une question de fiert&#233; ? L'homme est fier, c'est cela, bien s&#251;r, et cela ne peut &#234;tre autre chose. L'homme est fier et il veut &#234;tre consid&#233;r&#233;. Il lui faut non seulement monter sur la montagne mais faire savoir au dieu qu'il est plus haut que lui d&#233;sormais. Le dieu s'en moque, il &#233;tait l&#224; bien avant l'homme. La lutte des classes est bien cruelle alors, puisque celui qui est en haut de la montagne trouvera toujours un autre log&#233; l&#224; avant lui pour usurper sa place. Mais est-ce bien d'usurpation qu'il s'agit ? Il lui faudra se battre encore et encore. Cela est bien triste mais, se dit-il, moi je ne suis qu'un moine et aujourd'hui je ne r&#234;ve que d'une chose : manger mon morceau de pain et voir l'oiseau voler bien au-dessus de moi. Il m'emporte avec lui rien qu'en le regardant comme je porte le grillon pos&#233; sur mon &#233;paule. Il viendra bien me voir  pour partager quelques miettes avec moi, le roi de la montagne, et il me chantera le vent qui l'a port&#233; l&#224;-haut puis laissera la trace de ses pattes sur le mandala de sable que j'ai dessin&#233; hier et qui de toute fa&#231;on se devait d'&#234;tre effac&#233;.​


----------



## guytantakul (23 Octobre 2005)

Pfeww ! C'est la course &#224; la sucette, dites-moi  

Ben j'&#233;tais jusqu'&#224; hier bien emb&#234;t&#233; pour d&#233;signer un(e) gagnant(e)...
Je pensais (assez b&#234;tement, je l'avoue) que j'allais m'astreindre &#224; mes principes fondamentaux, &#224; savoir un texte court avec une chute rigolote (comme le texte de PoorMonsteR qui est dans la veine de ce que je peux &#233;crire). 

Puis l'intervention de Malow m'a fait changer d'attitude (j'ai beaucoup aim&#233; son ironie et j'aurais aim&#233; faire gagner une telle fausse-modestie perverse ).

Mais le texte de *joeldu18cher* - m&#234;me incomplet &#224; ses dires - m'a profond&#233;ment remu&#233;. 
Et malgr&#233; sa couleur bleue d&#233;gueulasse, son style t&#233;l&#233;graphique &#224; points-points un peu h&#233;sitant et son m&#233;lo flagrant, je lui donne la palme (et le tuba) !



Merci &#224; Fondug pour m'avoir remis en m&#233;moire les letures de mon enfance , &#224; PoorMonsteR pour avoir pris ma place dans cette manche , &#224; Philippe pour m'avoir fait perdre 1/10 de chaque &#339;il , &#224; Aricosec pour ses souvenirs sucr&#233;s :love:, &#224; Ned pour son surr&#233;alisme champ&#234;tre , &#224; Loustic pour son excellent po&#232;me de la route , &#224; lumai pour sa concision &#233;clair&#233;e , &#224; Malow pour sa modestie-oui-oui , &#224; Odr&#233; pour ses r&#233;miniscences de scolarit&#233; nocturnes , &#224; Human-Fly pour son style impeccable et son texte au carr&#233; , &#224; joel - oui, bon, &#231;a va...   et &#224; Tibo pour son envol&#233;e himalayienne qui m'a &#233;mu tr&#232;s fort &#233;galement 




Joel, c'est &#224; toi


----------



## lumai (23 Octobre 2005)

Bravo Joel ! 

_Bon maintenant il ne te reste plus qu'&#224; nous trouver un nouveau th&#232;me !  _


----------



## Malow (23 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Puis l'intervention de Malow m'a fait changer d'attitude (j'ai beaucoup aimé son ironie et j'aurais aimé faire gagner une telle fausse-modestie perverse ).



  
---------------------

Bravo Joel !


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pfeww ! C'est la course à la sucette, dites-moi
> 
> Ben j'étais jusqu'à hier bien embêté pour désigner un(e) gagnant(e)...
> Je pensais (assez bêtement, je l'avoue) que j'allais m'astreindre à mes principes fondamentaux, à savoir un texte court avec une chute rigolote (comme le texte de PoorMonsteR qui est dans la veine de ce que je peux écrire).
> ...



Personnellement, j'ai eu beaucoup de plaisir à lire chaque contribution, et j'ai même trouvé dans cette session peut-être encore plus de diversité que d'habitude. :love:


Bravo à tout le monde, et particulièrement à Joel! :king:


Allez hop, au boulot, Joel!... 

Et vivement la suite!... :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Octobre 2005)

merci les amis ... d'autant plus que j'y ai mis des sentiments tr&#232;s personnels .


je prends une journ&#233;e pour penser au th&#232;me ...


(p.s: toute id&#233;e transmise par mp est bienvenue ... au cas o&#249; .. bref .. hein bon!)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Octobre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> (p.s: toute idée transmise par mp est bienvenue ... au cas où .. bref .. hein bon!)



Tu te débrouilles !!!

  

Bien joué joel 

PS : Merci guy


----------



## aricosec (24 Octobre 2005)

bravo JOEL !  
-
pour une fois que le vainqueur le merite   
-


----------



## NED (24 Octobre 2005)

Bravo le Cher !!!


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> bravo JOEL !
> pour une fois que le vainqueur le mérite


C'est bien vrai !


Vas-y du Cher

Du courage !

Maintenant tu es obligé de lire toutes les conneries des autres...


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Octobre 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> bravo JOEL !
> -
> pour une fois que le vainqueur le merite
> -


:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: merci sincerement ..un compliment venant des maitres du genre ..:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: 

je prends le temps de savourer .. 
le sujet est en voie de construction .. juste quelques détails et j'y suis ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Octobre 2005)

THEME : "UN SOURIRE , UN BONHEUR "
          ( petit ou grand bonheur à vous de choisir ..)

MOTS A EMPLOYER AVEC LES DETERMINANTS DÉFINIS : "le , la , l' " j'y tiens!:
LA PETITE FILLE
LA TRAVERSÉE
L'AU - DELÀ
LE SOIR 
LE FOULARD


FIN DE SESSION : SAMEDI 5 NOVEMBRE 23H30 
  

À VOS PLUMES DE WEB ...


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Octobre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> THEME : "UN SOURIRE , UN BONHEUR "
> ( petit ou grand bonheur à vous de choisir ..)
> 
> MOTS A EMPLOYER AVEC LES DETERMINANTS DÉFINIS : "le , la , l' " j'y tiens!:
> ...


J'aime beaucoup le sujet.     :love:

Intéressant, le  bonheur qui peut-être petit ou grand... 

Il n'y a plus qu'à s'y mettre!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Octobre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> THEME : "UN SOURIRE , UN BONHEUR "
> ( petit ou grand bonheur à vous de choisir ..)



Hé bé, avec les textes que j'écris, c'est pas un thème pour moi, ça :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (25 Octobre 2005)

mais si bien sur !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2005)

Les rues étaient désertes ce soir là. Le vent balayait doucement les trottoirs d'un souffle léger, mais constant. Il s'était décidé à sortir de chez lui, à bouger, à respirer. Le parc où il aimait habituellement s'échapper était fermé. La petite fille qu'il avait l'habitude de croiser n'était pas là non plus. Le soir faisait maintenant place à la nuit; il continua à marcher, sans but. Secrètement il espérait la revoir, celle dont le regard avait croisé le sien quelques jours auparavant. Il la rêvait depuis ce jour. Elle avait esquissé un sourire en le voyant. Elle était douce, avec un visage fin, des yeux bruns en amandes rieurs, mais qui laissaient transparaître malgré tout une tristesse cachée. Il l'avait aperçue entrer dans cette boutique, après qu'elle se soit attardée sur le foulard rouge mis en évidence en vitrine. Malheureusement, il ne la revit pas. Peut-être demain, peut-être un jour. Il fit demi-tour, pour rentrer chez lui. Le c½ur lourd. Des larmes au coin des yeux. 

Bien qu'il était au printemps de son existence, il pensait souvent à sa vie, parfois il la comparait à une grande ligne droite, parsemée de chemins, de routes, d'impasses. Il appelait parfois: la traversée. Sa traversée en solitaire. Celle qui allait l'amener inéluctablement vers l'au-delà. Un jour. Mais, il était seul. Seul.


----------



## guytantakul (25 Octobre 2005)

Quand j'&#233;tais ado pr&#233;-post-euh-pub&#232;re, notre jeu pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; &#224;-la-con &#233;tait la syncope par hyper-ventilation. J'explique : on s'accroupissait devant un matelas dans une cave, on prenait une vingtaine d'inspirations-expirations rapides et totales et hop, on se pincait le nez en pressurisant la marmite &#224; l'aide de nos c&#244;tes et de notre diaphragme. Yaouuuu !
Et puis on se r&#233;veillait tout "dr&#244;le" 5 &#224; 10 secondes plus tard apr&#232;s une perte de connaissance qui semblait nous laisser apercevoir le meilleur de la vie, &#224; savoir : l'approche furtive de *l'au-del&#224;.*

*La petite fille* qui va &#234;tre l'objet de mes futurs propos est la mienne - elle a 9 ans et je l'adore (m&#234;me un peu trop des fois, je crois). Elle fr&#233;quente une &#233;cole assez &#233;loign&#233;e de ma demeure pour cause de maman volage. 
Papa-poule &#224; mes heures, je vais jusqu'&#224; modifier mon itin&#233;raire pour lui &#233;viter *la travers&#233;e* d'une avenue passante. Je perds 5 bonnes minutes sur mon timing pour arriver au taf, mais je gagne en tranquilit&#233; d'esprit.

Alors, *le soir* o&#249; elle est rentr&#233;e avec ces marques de strangulation au cou, mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour ! Qui t'a fait &#231;a ? !!!
*Le foulard*, qu'elle me dit...


(je pr&#233;cise que tout ceci n'est que fiction en ce qui concerne ma fille - et c'est pour moi un grand bonheur, m&#234;me si &#231;a ne me fait pas sourire  )


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Octobre 2005)

tanguy ... ya des jours o&#249; tu me fais peurrrrrr :rateau: bref ... je relirai ton texte un peu plus car l&#224; c'est &#233;crit avec une fr&#233;n&#233;sie syncop&#233;e .. qui choque par sa conclusion ... ce n'est plus un petit bonheur ..; c'est presque un petit moment d'horreur ... m&#234;me si certains jouent &#224; ce jeu ...  




webolivier a repris en plus l&#233;ger ma couleur ... et a joliment parl&#233; de la solitude ...  
allez continuez les amis .. mettez y une tendre couleur ...une lumi&#232;re, un vrai bonheur ... pour une fois ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Octobre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé, avec les textes que j'écris, c'est pas un thème pour moi, ça :rose:


comme dit si bien notre guytan : "mais si bien sur!!!! "


----------



## guytantakul (25 Octobre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> comme dit si bien notre guytan : "mais si bien sur!!!! "



J'aurais pas dit mieux


----------



## NED (25 Octobre 2005)

au boulot !
:mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Octobre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> au boulot !
> :mouais:


mmm un ned ... dubitatif ... annoncerait- il un bon texte de son cru ..?


----------



## NED (26 Octobre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mmm un ned ... dubitatif ... annoncerait- il un bon texte de son cru ..?


Si le temps me le permet, J'va tacher....


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Octobre 2005)

j'ai donc essayé de concilier les deux, joel : la noirceur de mes textes et le thème du bonheur. 


*Le soir* tombait quand le crissement des pneus fit se retourner plusieurs personnes.

*La petite fille* marchait lentement, tranquillement. Elle avait l'impression de faire une promenade dans cette grande vallée baignée par une lumière blanche mais très douce. Elle était seule, ses parents n'étaient pas avec elle et ce qui la réconfortait le plus. Tout ici n'était que quiétude. Elle avait perdu son foulard, mais cela ne l'inquiétait plus maintenant. Plus de cris de sa mère quand elle ne finissait pas la vaisselle à temps, plus de coups sournois de son père quand il n'y avait plus de bières près du fauteuil où il regardait la télé. *La traversée* de cette vallée lui parut longue et brève à la fois et elle n'avait pas peur de ce qu'elle allait découvrir. Les petites notes cristallines qui tintinnabulaient dans sa tête la guidaient et la rassuraient et, quand elle parvint enfin au bout de la vallée, elle sut qu'elle était enfin "chez elle".

Le chauffeur sortit en hurlant de sa voiture et, quand il se pencha sur le petit corps sans vie, *le foulard* qui voletait doucement dans le vent vint se poser délicatement sur le visage de l'enfant.
Le conducteur n'eut pas la chance de voir, dans *l'au-delà*, le visage de la petite fille éclairé, enfin, par un immense sourire.


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Octobre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> j'ai donc essayé de concilier les deux, joel : la noirceur de mes textes et le thème du bonheur.
> 
> 
> *Le soir* tombait quand le crissement des pneus fit se retourner plusieurs personnes.
> ...






C'EST GENIAL!! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## lumai (26 Octobre 2005)

Me laisserai-je tenter par du recyclage ???


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Me laisserai-je tenter par du recyclage ???



un peu léger petite chapotée ... essaie donc de nous faire du nouveau .. de l'encore plus beau ... 
tout de même qu'est ce j'aime chapi chapo!!!:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pierrou (30 Octobre 2005)

Bon, allez, j'ai eu le temps ce soir, voil&#224; ma collaboration... :rose:

Un sourire, un bonheur, donc...


UN SOURIRE, UN BONHEUR

 MOTS A EMPLOYER AVEC LES DETERMINANTS D&#201;FINIS : "le , la , l' " j'y tiens!:
 LA PETITE FILLE
 LA TRAVERS&#201;E
 L'AU - DEL&#192;
 LE SOIR 
 LE FOULARD


Ca y est, la voil&#224;... La mer. Une immensit&#233; bleue, tirant sur le rouge par endroits, &#224; cause du soleil couchant, brillant comme h&#233;riss&#233;e de diamants. 
Je ferme les yeux... J'&#233;coute... 
Le chuchotement de la mar&#233;e, le caquetage des mouettes loin au dessus. 
Le brouhaha des conversations.
Un homme demande &#224; sa femme si elle veut qu'il lui passe son pull.
Il ne fait pas froid pourtant. 
Un enfant r&#233;clame &#224; boire, sa soeur demande &#224; manger.
Une vieille dame toussote. Une femme glisse &#224; l'oreille de son mari des propos compromettants.
Le ronronnement du moteur du bateau se fait plus insistant. Il va &#234;tre temps de monter.

Je rouvre les yeux. Le vieux bateau est devant moi. Les autres passagers se pressent dedans. Sa carlingue luit faiblement dans la lumi&#232;re du cr&#233;puscule.
C'est &#224; mon tour de monter. Marie se penche par dessus mon &#233;paule.
Est ce que je suis pr&#234;t ? Oui, je crois, enfin j'esp&#232;re.
Elle empoigne les poign&#233;es et pousse mon fauteuil. 
Nous nous engageons sur la rampe qui m&#232;ne sur le bateau.
Le fauteuil but contre le bord de la carlingue. Je serre les dents et ferme les yeux &#224; m'en fendre les paupi&#232;res.

Nom de dieu, quelle douleur. J'aurai du m'y attendre, le moindre choc me fait l'effet d'un millier de lame chauff&#233;es &#224; blanc traversant mon corps, &#231;a dure depuis quelques jours, ou peut &#234;tre quelques quelques semaines? des mois ? Je ne sais plus. Les s&#233;ances de chimio me flinguent la m&#233;moire. 
J'ai oubli&#233; tant de choses dont je voudrais me rappeler. 
La fragrance de l'herbe fra&#238;chement coup&#233;e. La sensation  qui vous envahit quand vous vous pr&#233;cipitez nu contre une vague en &#233;t&#233;, le frisson qui vous parcoure quand on vous parcoure la colonne vert&#233;brale avec le bout des doigts. Ma colonne vert&#233;brale, je ne la sens plus de toute fa&#231;on, trop de morphine. Il para&#238;t que &#231;a vaut mieux.
J'ai m&#234;me oubli&#233; le go&#251;t des l&#232;vres d'une femme. Je peux voir, imaginer, mais pas retrouver ce go&#251;t sur mes l&#232;vres, recr&#233;er la sensation d'une bouche s'ouvrant sous la v&#244;tre, la texture d'une joue, d'un sein...

Me voil&#224; sur le pont. Marie m'installe &#224; la proue, devant les bancs remplis d'autres passagers. Tant mieux, je ne veux pas avoir &#224; supporter leurs regards plein de piti&#233; o&#249; de d&#233;go&#251;t pendant toute *la travers&#233;e. *
Deserre-le. *Le foulard*, l&#224;, il me serre... Je n'arrive plus &#224; parler, il va falloir que je l&#232;ve la main &#224; mon cou. C'est douloureux. Elle a compris, elle d&#233;serre le bout de tissu. Je respire un peu mieux, mais ce qui reste de mes poumons me fait un mal de chien.
Un chien, j'avais un chien... enfin je crois, je ne sais plus.

Le bateau s'&#233;branle, il commence &#224; bouger. Je ferme les yeux &#224; nouveau. Je me laisse porter par le ressac... 
Je veux pas mourir, putain, je veux pas. Comment c'est la mort ? Qu'est ce qu'il y a dans *l'Au-Del&#224;* ? Si toutefois il existe... 
Si il y a un Dieu l&#224;-haut, alors j'aurai deux mots &#224; lui dire. Pourquoi moi ? 
J'ai pas &#233;t&#233; un Saint, ni un exemple, mais quand m&#234;me. 

Une petite fille est appuy&#233;e contre le garde fou, elle regarde l'eau d&#233;filer sous ses pieds, je suppose. J'ai fait &#231;a, quand j'&#233;tais gosse aussi...
Et toi, gamine, pour toi, qu'est ce qu'il y a, apr&#232;s ? 
Je n'ai pas parl&#233;, mais elle se retourne. Elle me regarde... Non, ne me regarde pas, ne me regarde pas...
Elle continue pourtant. Elle a de grands yeux gris clair, dans lequel on voit se refl&#233;ter les nuages. Mais je ne vois pas de piti&#233; dans ces yeux l&#224;, pas de d&#233;go&#251;t, rien du tout. 
*La petite fille* me regarde, ses cheveux ondulent autour de son visage, dans la lumi&#232;re du soleil couchant... 

Elle me sourit.

Oui... tu as raison, &#231;a doit &#234;tre &#231;a qu'il y a apr&#232;s. La paix, tout simplement...
Je me laisse aller en arri&#232;re, &#231;a devrait me faire mal, mais je ne sens rien. Plus rien... Je n'entends plus le bruit du moteur, ni celui des conversations, rien que le bruit de l'eau, et le bruit du vent. 
Ca me revient...
 Cette odeur, si ind&#233;finissable, forte, ennivrante, mais apaisante...
Cette onde de fra&#238;cheur qui vous frappe le torse, les gouttelettes qui ruissellent sur votre peau...
Une caresse sur le dos, et tout votre corps qui r&#233;pond par un tremblement incontr&#244;lable, de haut en bas, ou l'inverse. Les poils sur la nuque qui se h&#233;rissent...
C'&#233;tait ti&#232;de, sucr&#233;, comme le meilleur fruit sur la terre, un souffle de vie s'ouvrant sous votre bouche, vous aspirant tout entier...
Une ar&#233;ole se durcissant sous une paume, la chair r&#233;pondant &#224; une d&#233;licate pression de la main...
Oui, c'&#233;tait &#231;a, la vie.

C'est &#231;a mourir? 
G&#233;nial, je comprends pourquoi on garde la mort pour la fin...
Mourir *le soir*... Ce soir.

                                                        Pierrou


----------



## Pierrou (31 Octobre 2005)

D&#233;sol&#233;, double post.. po ma faute :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez, j'ai eu le temps ce soir, voilà ma collaboration... :rose:
> 
> Un sourire, un bonheur, donc...
> 
> ...




tout mon commentaire est dans le titre! rien à ajouter ..
merveilleux pierrou.. pour le coup , je t'honore de la fée des nuits : :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









n-b: j'attends avec impatience les textes de nos autres amis .. chacun a sa couleur , a sa note à apporter à notre discrète symphonie de vie


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, la voilà... La mer. Une immensité bleue, tirant sur le rouge par endroits, à cause du soleil couchant, brillant comme hérissée de diamants.
> Je ferme les yeux... J'écoute...
> Le chuchotement de la marée, le caquetage des mouettes loin au dessus.
> Le brouhaha des conversations.
> ...




Waooou !


----------



## NED (31 Octobre 2005)

Cool Pierrou c'est toi qui va gagner, tu pourra enfin proposer un sujet sur Star Wars....


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Octobre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Cool Pierrou c'est toi qui va gagner, tu pourra enfin proposer un sujet sur Star Wars....


allez ned .. écris nous un texte ... plutot que de déjà parier sur le vainqueur


----------



## Pierrou (31 Octobre 2005)

C'est quand la remise ? Parce que je serai po l&#224; si je suis rentr&#233; en cours


----------



## NED (31 Octobre 2005)

UN SOURIRE, UN BONHEUR

MOTS A EMPLOYER AVEC LES DETERMINANTS DÉFINIS : "le , la , l' " j'y tiens!:
LA PETITE FILLE
LA TRAVERSÉE
L'AU - DELÀ
LE SOIR 
LE FOULARD

3h30 du matin.....les clics de l'électro-cardiogramme en ont fini de monter et de descendre.
Durant tout le soir, cette femme était tellement puissante.
Les contractions ne lui faisaient même plus mal. je ne sait pas d'où venait cette force, du tout puissant, d'une âme sacrée, de l'au-delà?
De souvenir de medecin, je n'ai jamais vu une dame aussi courageuse.
De toutes ses tripes, elle enfantait.
C'etait mon premier accouchement, ma première véritable experience de terrain.
Malgré la guerre, les bombardements, les explosions, nos modestes tentes tennaient le coup.
L'hôpital de campagne construit à la va-vite dans la brousse prenait une autre allure aujourd'hui...
Je faisait abstraction des blessées, des morts et des emputés.
Le moment présent est consacré au bonheur, à la vie.
A travers cette femme, toute les infirmières, les aides-soignantes et les autres, nous profitons de cet instant magique.
La traversée de cette forêt fut longue, mais pendant tout le trajet, cette femme à la peau pourpre s'etait accrochée. Au plus profond d'elle même, son destin allait devenir double.
3h31...la petite fille sort de son ventre. Elle s'appelera Esperanza.
La joie, le sourire de la maman et de son bébé me font frémir...
4h00...Je quitte les lits qui sentent l'ether pour regagner mon abri et dormir.
Emprint de ce souvenir éclatant, j'esquisse un regard vers le soleil qui se lève.
Dans la fraîcheur de la savanne, je remonte mon foulard sur mon cou, et rève d'un futur en paix...


----------



## guytantakul (31 Octobre 2005)

oui, c'est mignon tout plein, mais c'est rempli de fautes et puis tu ne respecte pas les règles établies...

Rebelle, va !  :love:


----------



## macelene (31 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est mignon tout plein, mais c'est rempli de fautes et puis tu ne respecte pas les règles établies...
> 
> Rebelle, va !  :love:



il suffit de peu de corrections pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre...   


ya de bien beaux écrits cette fois encore...   bravo bravissimo...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ya de bien beaux &#233;crits cette fois encore...



Tu manques &#224; l'appel 


PS : beau texte NED


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Octobre 2005)

double post, je ne sais pas pourquoi


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2005)

*Une espèce de gros lard
Une sorte de sorbonnard
Court après le foulard

Acheté sans ristourne
Dans les rues de Libourne
La petite fille tourne

Dans une danse effrénée
Entame la traversée
De la place mal pavée

Elle perd un peu la tête
Paraît plutôt inquiète
C'est la fin de la fête

Il fera bientôt noir
En même temps que le soir
Elle tombe sur le trottoir

Se relève crie hourra
Continue l'opéra
L' au-delà attendra*


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Octobre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> *Une espèce de gros lard
> Une sorte de sorbonnard
> Court après le foulard
> 
> ...




  la jolie ritournelle façon loustic 
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Octobre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> UN SOURIRE, UN BONHEUR
> 
> MOTS A EMPLOYER AVEC LES DETERMINANTS DÉFINIS : "le , la , l' " j'y tiens!:
> LA PETITE FILLE
> ...


le bonheur le plus fort .. le plus intime ... le plus tragique peut etre aussi 
:love: :love: (attention à l'orthographe quand même  désolé je suis obligé .. 

j'attends encore quelques participations de premiere importance


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

C'est toujours le soir que sortent les cafards.
ils font des claquettes sur le parquet quels superstars !
La petite fille observent ces reines de la nuit, elle sourit.
Elle n'est plus vraiment seule avec son cafard.

Les petites pattes glissent sur les carreaux luisants &#233;clair&#233;s par une lune distante.
La travers&#233;e du couloir est rude m&#234;me quand on quatre pattes, deux genoux et dix doigts.
Voil&#224; qu'ils s'embourbent dans la moquette, escaladent une chaussure et se perdent dans le foulard de maman. Pourquoi vont ils toujours tout droit ?

Tout &#224; coup ils s'arr&#234;tent, butent contre la plinthe du mur.
A la recherche d'une issue, ils ne s'arr&#234;tent pas.
Et puis l'un d'entre eux bifurque &#224; droite, mue par un instinct coriace
Les autres suivent sans comprendre ... Mais o&#249; courent ils si vite ?

Enfin ils arrivent et se pr&#233;citpitent dans l'interstice.
La petite fille voudrait bien &#234;tre une souris.
Mais la nuit est l&#224; et l'attente fatigue, ils ne reviendront pas.
"Ils sont partis" se dit elle, "ils sont partis vers l'au del&#224;."


----------



## NED (1 Novembre 2005)

Désolé j'ai ecris ça d'une traite a l'arrache, je corrige les fautes qui me sont les plus faciles, si ca se trouve il en restera d'autres. Je suis pas Bernard Pivot non plus...lol

3h30 du matin.....les clics de l'électrocardiogramme en ont fini de monter et de descendre.
Durant tout le soir, cette femme était tellement puissante.
Les contractions ne lui faisaient même plus mal. je ne sait pas d'où venait cette force, du tout puissant, d'une âme sacrée, de l'au-delà?
De souvenirs de médecin, je n'ai jamais vu une dame aussi courageuse.
De toutes ses tripes, elle enfantait.
C'était mon premier accouchement, ma première véritable experience de terrain.
Malgré la guerre, les bombardements, les explosions, nos modestes tentes tennaient le coup.
L'hôpital de campagne construit à la va-vite dans la brousse prenait une autre allure aujourd'hui...
Je faisait abstraction des blessés, des morts et des emputés.
Le moment présent est consacré au bonheur, à la vie.
A travers cette femme, toute les infirmières, les aides-soignantes et les autres, nous profitons de cet instant magique.
La traversée de cette forêt fut longue, mais pendant tout le trajet, cette femme à la peau pourpre s'était accroché. Au plus profond d'elle même, son destin allait devenir double.
3h31...la petite fille sort de son ventre. Elle s'appellera "Esperanza"!
La joie, le sourire de la maman et de son bébé me font frémir...
4h00...Je quitte les lits qui sentent l'éther pour regagner mon abri et dormir.
Emprunt de ce souvenir éclatant, j'esquisse un regard vers le soleil qui se lève.
Dans la fraîcheur de la savanne, je remonte mon foulard sur mon cou, et rève d'un futur en paix...


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Novembre 2005)

pas de souci ned!! d'autant que l'on fait toujours plus de fautes en tapant des textes sur le net qu'en écrivant réellement à la main


----------



## NED (1 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> pas de souci ned!! d'autant que l'on fait toujours plus de fautes en tapant des textes sur le net qu'en écrivant réellement à la main


Tu veux dire qu'il y aurait des tricheurs qui pompent des textes du net?
Rooooo ca c'est très vilain didonc


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2005)

C'est pas idiot comme id&#233;e, tiens...
Reprendre un texte connu se rapportant au th&#232;me et y changer juste les mots impos&#233;s (ou presque, faut que &#231;a tienne debout quand-m&#234;me).
 &#192; creuser ! 

PS : jolis textes &#233;galement, loustic et odr&#233;


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Novembre 2005)

rhooo mais j'ai jamais dit ça moi!! 
juste qu'en tapant, on fait des fautes qu'on ne ferait pas en écrivant à la main :rateau:


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> rhooo mais j'ai jamais dit &#231;a moi!!
> juste qu'en tapant, on fait des fautes qu'on ne ferait pas en &#233;crivant &#224; la main :rateau:


A la main ou pas &#224; la main,
si on &#233;crit comme des pieds
&#231;a ne change rien...
Ici personne n'est vis&#233;.


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2005)

Tu fais bien de le pr&#233;ciser  

... mais c'est vrai que pour des gens comme moi et bien d'autres, qui tapent leur texte en regardant leurs doigts et pas l'&#233;cran, qui relisent rapidos un texte en corps 4 sur un &#233;cran en 1600 pixels de large, il est certain qu'on laisse passer plus de fautes qu'en &#233;crivant au stylo - l&#224; o&#249; le geste ne "permet" que de vraies fautes 

Ceux qui regardent l'&#233;cran en tapant n'ont pas d'excuse


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> A la main ou pas à la main,
> si on écrit comme des pieds
> ça ne change rien...
> Ici personne n'est visé.



prochaine session : ECRIRE COMME DES PIEDS :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2005)

Srouiche, scrouich, vrouiche, scrouich, frouiche, scrouich (graviers)
Clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam
clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam (2e étage)
Flitch-flutc-tc-tc-tc-tc-tchh ! (j'ai un pied qui gonfle, ma parole !)
FChhhhhhhhh... plic-ploc-plic-ploc-plic-ploc (une bonne douche)
Swoouitch - switch ! (au lit, dans des draps de soie)
Tap-tadap-tap-tadap-tap-tadap-tap-tadap-tap-tadap-tap-tadap-tap-tadap-tap-tadap (Oh, c'est privé ici, vous me coupez mes effets, là...  )

Ah, non, la prochaine session - d'accord, autant pour moi*   

* moi je l'écris comme ça


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Srouiche, scrouich, vrouiche, scrouich, frouiche, scrouich (graviers)
> Clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam
> clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam (2e étage)
> Flitch-flutc-tc-tc-tc-tc-tchh ! (j'ai un pied qui gonfle, ma parole !)
> ...


La traduction est une perte d'énergie inutile. Tout le monde est capable de la faire sans rencontrer de difficulté particulière.

 

Tchictchicpoum   tchic
Tchictchicpoum   tchic
Tchictchicpoum   tchic
...


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> THEME : "UN SOURIRE , UN BONHEUR "
> ( petit ou grand bonheur à vous de choisir ..)
> 
> MOTS A EMPLOYER AVEC LES DETERMINANTS DÉFINIS : "le , la , l' " j'y tiens!:
> ...



AH MAIS !! CE GUYTAN EST EN TRAIN DE METTRE LE SOUK DANS MA SESSION AVEC SES PIEDS !!


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> AH MAIS !! CE GUYTAN EST EN TRAIN DE METTRE LE SOUK DANS MA SESSION AVEC SES PIEDS !!


Hé !

L' aricosec au secours !

L' aricosecours au sec !


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> AH MAIS !! CE GUYTAN EST EN TRAIN DE METTRE LE SOUK DANS MA SESSION AVEC SES PIEDS !!


tant que c'est qu'avec ses pieds


----------



## NED (1 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Srouiche, scrouich, vrouiche, scrouich, frouiche, scrouich (graviers)
> Clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam
> clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam-clam (2e étage)
> Flitch-flutc-tc-tc-tc-tc-tchh ! (j'ai un pied qui gonfle, ma parole !)
> ...



T'as fait une faute a "scrouich" !
Ca s'écrit scrouiche avec un "E" au bout comme les verbes du 8eme groupe que tu as si bien écrit :-frouiche,vrouiche et srouiche(sans le le "c" qui ne veut pas dire la même chose car dans ce cas, en début de phrase, c'est pour nominer une expression d'objet indirect du gauche), évidament-


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

c'est juste...
Ned a raison, la, desole guy...


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Novembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> T'as fait une faute a "scrouich" !
> Ca s'écrit scrouiche avec un "E" au bout comme les verbes du 8eme groupe que tu as si bien écrit :-frouiche,vrouiche et srouiche(sans le le "c" qui ne veut pas dire la même chose car dans ce cas, en début de phrase, c'est pour nominer une expression d'objet indirect du gauche), évidament-


cela dépend à quelle langue on se réfère évidemment! scrouich est peut- être un anglicisme pour guytan .. mais peut -être me trompe-je!:rateau: 

mais revenez à mon sujettttttttt!!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mais revenez à mon sujettttttttt!!!!




C'était quoi le sujet, au fait


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> THEME : "UN SOURIRE , UN BONHEUR "
> ( petit ou grand bonheur à vous de choisir ..)
> 
> MOTS A EMPLOYER AVEC LES DETERMINANTS DÉFINIS : "le , la , l' " j'y tiens!:
> ...


----------



## Cillian (2 Novembre 2005)

... Je mets deux pieds dans l'eau, ...​

  ​


*Un sourire, un bonheur.

U*ne lame à la main et d'un air décidé
*N*oblement, j'entame *la traversée* du dessert

*S*ous le regard émerveillé de la reine d'un jour
*O*deurs sucrées et vapeurs tièdes de cacao m'enivrent l'esprit.
*U*topiste dans l'âme, un voyage vers *l'au-delà*
*R*avive des souvenirs d'enfance.
*I*mpatient eux aussi de goûter au mets, les invités
*R*evendiquent leur présence et me ramènent à la réalité,
*E*t *la petite fille*, devenue une femme, nous lance un grand sourire


*U*ne journée toute entière pour préparer ce gâteau et *le soir* même
*N*euf bouches, en moins de temps qu'il ne faut pour le dire

*B*lanchissent leur assiette et ne laissent aucune miette.
*O*ubliant un instant les livres, *le foulard* de soie et les autres cadeaux,
*N*otre belle laisse couler une larme de joie. Elle s'essuie.
*H*eureuse et comblée, son clin d'½il et son visage rougi
*E*n disent plus sur notre amitié qu'un long discours.
*U*ne vieille bande de lycéens, fêtes l'anniversaire de l'une d'entre eux,
*R*assemblés autour d'une table après toutes ces années, c'est aussi un bonheur.




... Il faudrait être fou pour des pensées plussse heuuu!... :love: :love:


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (2 Novembre 2005)

Sans grand talent mais j'aine écrire et je peux pas résister à mettre mon texte

Souvent, pas tout le temps, le ballon sortait de la salle de jeux  au milieu des cris de joie, des disputes de pointage et parfois des accrochages. Il risquait sa vie quand, désordonné et sautait la clôture pour rebondir sur une voiture. La traversée de la chaussée se faisait si  bien que tous croyaient que les dieux étaient pour eux quand ils jouaient. Même joëlle, qui regardait assidûment  après avoir complété ses leçons et devoirs, était fascinée. Quelques fois la petite fille le rattrapait ce ballon, pour le ramener au jeu. Cette fois-ci, la température avait chutée, sa veste de laine et le foulard noué au cou la réchauffaient par cette belle fin de journée du mois de novembre. La température avait beaucoup changé depuis 1 mois. Cependant elle souriait encore en regardant les acrobaties que les joueurs exécutaient.  Rien n?empêchait  le jeu, même le soir, sous les réverbères, le groupe jouait passionnément. Le ballon ne se lassait pas L?au-delà n?existait pas, le temps non plus lorsque nous sommes heureux.


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Novembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> Sans grand talent mais j'aine écrire et je peux pas résister à mettre mon texte
> 
> Souvent, pas tout le temps, le ballon sortait de la salle de jeux  au milieu des cris de joie, des disputes de pointage et parfois des accrochages. Il risquait sa vie quand, désordonné et sautait la clôture pour rebondir sur une voiture. La traversée de la chaussée se faisait si  bien que tous croyaient que les dieux étaient pour eux quand ils jouaient. Même joëlle, qui regardait assidûment  après avoir complété ses leçons et devoirs, était fascinée. Quelques fois la petite fille le rattrapait ce ballon, pour le ramener au jeu. Cette fois-ci, la température avait chutée, sa veste de laine et le foulard noué au cou la réchauffaient par cette belle fin de journée du mois de novembre. La température avait beaucoup changé depuis 1 mois. Cependant elle souriait encore en regardant les acrobaties que les joueurs exécutaient.  Rien n?empêchait  le jeu, même le soir, sous les réverbères, le groupe jouait passionnément. Le ballon ne se lassait pas L?au-delà n?existait pas, le temps non plus lorsque nous sommes heureux.


joli petit texte au bonheur tout simple ... et un clin d'oeil à mon prénom conjugué au féminin
 continue à participer au fil de " et avec la tête" ce sera une joie de te lire de plus en plus .. merci d'être entrée sur mac g , neige bleue :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Novembre 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> ... Je mets deux pieds dans l'eau, ...​
> 
> ​
> 
> ...




     appétissante traversée du dessert .. peut on avoir des photos de cette soirée ..? la reine de cette fête est bien attirante ... :love:


----------



## Cillian (2 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> appétissante traversée du dessert .. peut on avoir des photos de cette soirée ..? la reine de cette fête est bien attirante ... :love:



Pour les photos ça vaêtre dificile, c'est son mari qui les a toutes gardées.
C'était pour fêter les 35 printemps de sa belle, il y a déjà 4 ans.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (3 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> joli petit texte au bonheur tout simple ... et un clin d'oeil &#224; mon pr&#233;nom conjugu&#233; au f&#233;minin
> continue &#224; participer au fil de " et avec la t&#234;te" ce sera une joie de te lire de plus en plus .. merci d'&#234;tre entr&#233;e sur mac g , neige bleue :love:




merci de votre accueil!!!


... merci &#224; tous ceux qui laisse quelques mots, pour nous faire r&#234;vasser, r&#233;agir ou simplement lire


----------



## rezba (5 Novembre 2005)

_Mon cher Joël, je sais ô combien tu tiens à ce que l'on respecte les indications thématiques. J'y souscrit tout à fait, donc. Voila mon méfait. _




Il est là, immobile, un *sourire* accroché sur ses lèvres figées.
La _petite fille_, qu'il suivait depuis plusieurs minutes, s'est dérobée à son regard, juste après la _traversée_ du carrefour.
Il est là à se balancer lentement. Bêtement.
Pendu.
Pendu à quoi, d'ailleurs ? Le  _foulard_ de sa belle-mêre, celui qu'il utilise lorsqu'il est en chasse.
Qui l'a accroché là ? Les momes ? 
Lui, le violeur en série, le pédophile invétéré, qui l'a ainsi suicidé ? 
Dans le soir de sa vie de cauchemar, il lui revient en mémoire les voix de cette sale bande de mioches chantant leur *bonheur* de l'avoir liquidé, lui, le salaud invétéré.
Sa rage est impuissante, le tissu l'a étranglé. 
Il bande une dernière fois. Il est déjà dans l'_au-delà_.
Il n'en reviendra pas.


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> THEME : "UN SOURIRE , UN BONHEUR "
> ( petit ou grand bonheur à vous de choisir ..)
> 
> MOTS A EMPLOYER AVEC LES DETERMINANTS DÉFINIS : "le , la , l' " j'y tiens!:
> ...



_ La petite fille_ s'appelait Sophie. Tous venaient la voir, se penchaient vers elle pour lui adresser quelques mots de réconfort. Elle n'avait que cinq ans et ne comprenait pas très bien pourquoi elle ne pourrait plus jamais voir son grand-père, pourquoi ils ne pourraient plus jamais jouer ensemble, pourquoi elle ne pourrait plus lui poser mille questions, ou lui confier ses secrets, ses joies et ses chagrins... 

Quinze ans s'écoulèrent. 
_ La traversée_ se déroula sans encombre. Sophie avait rejoint cette île pour retrouver son fiancé. Avec Mark, elle réaliserait la plupart de ses rêves. Comme créer ce centre de recherches océanographiques dont elle rêvait depuis plusieurs années. Elle n'imaginait pas que tout serait toujours facile, mais les difficultés ne lui faisaient pas peur.

Trente ans plus tard, Sophie avait fait l'expérience de plusieurs nouveaux deuils. Elle avait perdu ses parents, morts brutalement dans un accident de voiture. Mais elle avait aussi eu deux enfants, une fille et un garçon, qui approchaient de leur majorité, et se destinaient à des carrières artistiques. 
_ L'au-delà_ existait-il? Y avait-il "un après"? Un Paradis? Un Enfer? Sophie pensait que non. Mais elle croyait aussi qu'il était possible de dépasser ses peines en ce monde. Possible de survivre à des deuils, de continuer à avancer. Possible d'affronter la mort de proches en donnant soi-même la vie, en fondant une famille et en réalisant certains projets, des plus importants aux plus mineurs.

Trente nouvelles années passèrent. Plus vite qu'elle ne l'aurait voulu. _Le soir_ de sa vie avait commencé, et Sophie n'était pas mécontente du parcours accompli. Mark et elle étaient grand parents, et c'était maintenant eux qui répondaient à mille questions d'enfants qui découvraient la vie, et ne songeaient pas à la mort, chose qu'ils n'auraient d'ailleurs pas réussi à bien comprendre, ou en tout cas à intégrer, à accepter. 
Sophie n'avait plus peur, désormais. Elle ne redoutait plus la mort, et n'attendait plus beaucoup de la vie non plus, si ce n'est encore quelques belles années à partager avec sa famille. 
Elle sourit en jetant un coup d'oeil à l'un de ses petits fils qui jouait non loin d'elle. _Le foulard_ noué autour de la tête, sabre de bois en main, il partait à l'abordage.


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Novembre 2005)

trois textes de mac géens dont j'apprécie particulièrement la présence ici ... quel honneur  

je prends le temps pour lire mieux vos textes et je commenterai un peu plus tard ... je pense décaler un peu la fin de la session .. profitez en !


----------



## Nephou (6 Novembre 2005)

faisons sobre

« La petite fille fit la traversée vers l'au-delà le soir qui la vit marcher sur le foulard ornant son cou. »


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> faisons sobre
> 
> « La petite fille fit la traversée vers l'au-delà le soir qui la vit marcher sur le foulard ornant son cou. »


 
Bien vu


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> faisons sobre
> 
> « La petite fille fit la traversée vers l'au-delà le soir qui la vit marcher sur le foulard ornant son cou. »


j'aime beaucoup ... mais seulement jusqu'a soir ... essaie de m'arranger la fin ... c'est surtout "ornant son cou" qui rompt l'equilibre de ta phrase .. cela rompt l'harmonie ... au travail astucieux et si sympathique nephou


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Novembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> _ La petite fille_ s'appelait Sophie. Tous venaient la voir, se penchaient vers elle pour lui adresser quelques mots de réconfort. Elle n'avait que cinq ans et ne comprenait pas très bien pourquoi elle ne pourrait plus jamais voir son grand-père, pourquoi ils ne pourraient plus jamais jouer ensemble, pourquoi elle ne pourrait plus lui poser mille questions, ou lui confier ses secrets, ses joies et ses chagrins...
> 
> Quinze ans s'écoulèrent.
> _ La traversée_ se déroula sans encombre. Sophie avait rejoint cette île pour retrouver son fiancé. Avec Mark, elle réaliserait la plupart de ses rêves. Comme créer ce centre de recherches océanographiques dont elle rêvait depuis plusieurs années. Elle n'imaginait pas que tout serait toujours facile, mais les difficultés ne lui faisaient pas peur.
> ...


 on  y reconnait les themes de famille chers à human dans ses ecrits ... une vie déroulée en quelques lignes .. un chemin simple de vie vers une paix evidente .. bravo human ... et si derriere tout cela on trouvait de quoi embellir l'existence ..?


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Le foulard de cette femme est bleu avec de belles couleurs,_ note t-il en s'arrêtant devant la cabine du péage, il choisit toujours de payer à des employé(e)s plutôt qu'à des machines, pour sauvegarder l'emploi et croiser un regard même las et ou indifférent.
> Le soir tombe.
> La traversée de sa voiture sous l'arche du péage ne laissera aucun souvenir à la femme au sourire et au foulard, il le sait mais il a eu son sourire en cadeau de passage.
> Il a vu dans ses yeux sur son visage la petite fille qu'elle était sans doute et il s'amuse à rêver quelques instants à ce qu'elle devait être.
> ...



 quelle jolie idée de voir dans la femme , la petite fille ... et quel honneur de voir roberto sur ce fil 
 ....


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _Mon cher Joël, je sais ô combien tu tiens à ce que l'on respecte les indications thématiques. J'y souscrit tout à fait, donc. Voila mon méfait. _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quel crime ! à l'auteur mystérieux ... quel petit bonheur .. ! rezba a trouvé là une façon paradoxale pour subvertir et exprimer ce joli thème ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Novembre 2005)

me voici avec plusieurs favoris pour des raisons tres differentes ... mmmmm je prends donc encore un peu de temps .. nephou peut remixer son texte et d'autres auteurs s'exprimer à nouveau ...


----------



## Pierrou (6 Novembre 2005)

très jolie photo roberto, et tres joli texte  :love:


----------



## rezba (6 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> me voici avec plusieurs favoris pour des raisons tres differentes ... mmmmm je prends donc encore un peu de temps .. nephou peut remixer son texte et d'autres auteurs s'exprimer à nouveau ...



_Alors, si tu le veux bien, je donne une version corrigée. J'avais un contre-sens et une répétition. 
On reprend, donc :_ 




 Il est là, impassible, un *sourire* accroché sur ses lèvres figées.
 La _petite fille_, qu'il suivait depuis plusieurs minutes, s'est dérobée à son regard, juste après la _traversée_ du carrefour.
 Il est là à se balancer lentement. Bêtement.
 Pendu.
 Pendu à quoi, d'ailleurs ? Le  _foulard_ de sa belle-mêre, celui qu'il utilise lorsqu'il est en chasse.
 Qui l'a accroché là ? Les momes ? 
 Lui, le violeur en série, le pédophile endurci, qui l'a ainsi suicidé ? 
 Dans le soir de sa vie de cauchemar, revient à sa mémoire les voix de cette sale bande de mioches chantant leur *bonheur* de l'avoir liquidé, lui, le salaud invétéré.
 Sa rage est impuissante, le tissu l'a étranglé. 
 Il bande une dernière fois. Il est déjà dans l'_au-delà_.
 Il n'en reviendra pas.


----------



## guytantakul (6 Novembre 2005)

Oui, ben il est déjà revenu une fois


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il est là, impassible, un *sourire* accroché sur ses lèvres figées.
> La _petite fille_, qu'il suivait depuis plusieurs minutes, s'est dérobée à son regard, juste après la _traversée_ du carrefour.
> Il est là à se balancer lentement. Bêtement.
> Pendu.
> ...



ça fait froid dans le dos, j'ai dût mal à déglutir ...


----------



## guytantakul (6 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ça fait froid dans le dos, j'ai dût mal à déglutir ...



Tutu-tut, t'es une autruche non ? La déglutition, c'est un peu ton rayon   

(je n'interviens plus d'ici la prochaine donne - promis)


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _Alors, si tu le veux bien, je donne une version corrigée. J'avais un contre-sens et une répétition.
> On reprend, donc :_
> 
> 
> ...


    mm j'hésite...


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez, j'ai eu le temps ce soir, voilà ma collaboration... :rose:
> 
> Un sourire, un bonheur, donc...
> 
> ...


mmm j'hésite...


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Novembre 2005)

mm j'attends encore un peu nephou ...:rose:


----------



## Pierrou (6 Novembre 2005)

Ben moi je retourne en pays angevin pour la semaine, j'essaierai de me connecter du bahut pour féliciter le vainqueur demain....
Bonne soirée à vous tous ! :love:


----------



## guytantakul (6 Novembre 2005)

mmm j'hésite...

(rhhâââ - pas pu m'en empêcher - pardon - pardon )


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> mmm j'hésite...
> 
> (rhhâââ - pas pu m'en empêcher - pardon - pardon )


mm je guytanke


----------



## Nephou (6 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> faisons sobre
> 
> « La petite fille fit la traversée vers l'au-delà le soir qui la vit marcher sur le foulard ornant son cou. »



bon

« La petite fille fit la traversée vers l'au-delà le soir où la lune alanguie défit le foulard : liberté »


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez, j'ai eu le temps ce soir, voilà ma collaboration... :rose:
> 
> Un sourire, un bonheur, donc...
> 
> ...


:king: :king: :king: :king: :king: :king: :king: :king: :king: :king: :king: :king:

PIERROU!!!! 

         


EN ESPERANT QUE NOTRE AMI PUISSE PASSER BIEN VITE NOUS POSTER SON SUJET


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je retourne en pays angevin pour la semaine, j'essaierai de me connecter du bahut pour féliciter le vainqueur demain....
> Bonne soirée à vous tous ! :love:


Voici donc une excuse pour t'adresser des félicitations à toi-même. 
J'ai hâte de voir ça!... 


Bravo, en tout cas. :king:


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2005)

Bravo Pierrou

Tu n'es pas mort pour rien !


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2005)

Good job, petit pierrou.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Pierrou
> 
> Tu n'es pas mort pour rien !



pas mieux


----------



## macelene (8 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ...C'est ça mourir?
> Génial, je comprends pourquoi on garde la mort pour la fin...
> Mourir *le soir*... Ce soir.
> 
> Pierrou




Bravo Pierrou...  

Belle plume...  ...  Il écrit bien ce petit...


----------



## guytantakul (8 Novembre 2005)

Félicitations, Pierrou 

Alors, et maintenant ?


----------



## Pierrou (8 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations, Pierrou
> 
> Alors, et maintenant ?


 
Bon, ben merki :rose: 
ça me touche beaucoup....:love:

Bon alors voyons voir un sujet.... 

je vais y réfléchir, je vous donnerai les consignes jeudi soir en rentrant à nantes...
désolé mais je vais po pouvoir avant :rose:


----------



## macelene (8 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben merki :rose:
> ça me touche beaucoup....:love:
> 
> Bon alors voyons voir un sujet....
> ...


 

 on va pouvoir se reposer un peu... 


Et on attend avec impatience le sujet du *Petit en Prépa Littéraire...* :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> désolé mais je vais po pouvoir avant :rose:



C'est po grave !

Mais on t'attend de pied ferme avec nos sylos, nos crayons , nos feutres, nos plumes et heu... ben tout quoi !


----------



## Gilbertus (8 Novembre 2005)

Parfois un homme pleure dans le silence de son être. Pudique et touché par des mots qui ont percé son quotidien lui offrant la vision d'une souffrance qu'il a cotoyée sans la touché, d'une souffrance qui a dessinée sur le visage d'un être aimé et respecté, des sillons de maigreur emportant la vie.

Bravo Pierrou ! Mais au-dela des félicitations, voici mes remerciements pour ce texte qui en irrigant mon âme de sentiments même triste m'a rappelé que je vis... Et c'est parfois salutaire de se le rappeler !


----------



## NED (8 Novembre 2005)

Bravo Pierrou !
J'vous avais dit que se serait Pierrou le gagnant  

Bon alors le prochain thème c'est quoi?
Les Jedi?
Star Wars?
Une soirée SM?
Les seins de Nathalie Portman?
Lucas on t'aime?
Les X-wings contre l'étoile Noire?
Pourquoi les Ewoks sont moches?
Comment fabriquer un sabre laser en carton?
les dix commandements d'R2D2?
Le latex c'est plus comfortable le soir?


----------



## Cillian (9 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben merki :rose:
> ça me touche beaucoup....:love:
> 
> Bon alors voyons voir un sujet....
> ...



D'un autre coté ça laisse un peu de temps a ceux qui ne t'on pas encore félicité,
de pouvoir le faire jusqu'a jeudi   

Tient d'ailleurs, pendant que j'y pense :
*Félicitations Pierrou*


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (9 Novembre 2005)

À Pierrou

Agréable lecture à bonne plume!


----------



## guytantakul (9 Novembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Le latex, c'est plus confortable le soir ?


Non, le latex, on aime ou on aime pas (soir ou matin)


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2005)

Bon alors; le nouveau sujet en direct d'un vieux PC de merde ( pléonasme ) du lycée bergson :rateau:
bon donc le thème : *Le bad trip*

*- stroboscopes*
*- régurgitation*
*- paranoïa*
*- dichotomie *( suggéré par un ami machiavélique  )
*- tractopelle *


voilà voilà.... on dit un délai de deux semaines et demie ??? 

A vos stylos, crayons, compas, claviers, doigts, ou ce que vous voulez 
*et que le meilleur tombe le futal !!!!! *:rateau:


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2005)

on va faire dans le joyeux à s'en les faire valser


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2005)

mais j'y compte bien !!!!

:rateau:

que le sang l'alcool et autres liquides que je citerais pas coulent à flots !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors; le nouveau sujet en direct d'un vieux PC de merde ( pléonasme ) du lycée bergson :rateau:
> bon donc le thème : *Le bad trip*
> 
> *- stroboscopes*
> ...


 Deux semaines et demi? 
Une ch'tite date?... Ou même carrément une date et une heure précise pour les toutes dernières participations?... (Même si les délais devaient être modifiés durant la session...  )

 Par exemple : Fin de le session le 29 novembre à 23h30?...  


 Par ailleurs, ton thème m'intéresse beaucoup...


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> mais j'y compte bien !!!!
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> que le sang l'alcool et autres liquides que *je citerais** pas coulent à flots !!!



je vois ça d'ici

*
Aspiration !* _on voit plus rien bordel..._


_

édit. fenouille:
*on revoit pas la conjugaison en prépa littéraire ? _


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2005)

ben, dimanche après midi dans deux semaines quoi, ça nous fait le ....

*27 novembre 2005 dans l'après midi *


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Novembre 2005)

Pinaise !!!

La paranoïa du tractopelle encore, ça va, mais le reste


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

et ben dis donc on apprend ou réapprend des choses ... dichotomie


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> et ben dis donc on apprend ou réapprend des choses ... dichotomie


 Oui, ou plus simplement *ça*.  
 Je vous conseille de passer directement à la troisième partie de la définition ; le partie logique. 
 Utiliser une autre acception de ce terme relèverait du vice, à mon humble avis!... 

 J'adore ce mot!... :love: :love: :love: 

 Merci, Pierrou.


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> le thème : *Le bad trip*
> 
> *- stroboscopes*
> *- régurgitation*
> ...



- Dis-moi Kevin c'est quoi un *bad trip* ?

- Espèce de Loana tu n'sais même pas ça ?

- Eh ouais, je sens venir la regurgitation de toutes mes tripes... beuarrrkkk...

- Grave t'es, tu vas pas pisser sur mes stroboscopes ?

- C'est d'la merde ces machins qui servent à rien !!!!!!!

- Tu commences à avoir mal à ta paranoïa pauv' conne !!!

- T't'es pas r'gardé t'as l'air d'une dichotomie molle

- Et toi la grosse tractopelle t'es pas foutue d'en rouler une

- Une pierre ?  où ?

- Z'avez pas fini vous deux ?

...


----------



## Gilbertus (10 Novembre 2005)

... Je vois que ça commence fort Loustic  

Merci Pierrou pour le sujet ; même si je ne tombe pas d'extase devant dichotomie (Human-Fly :  ), ni le futal d'ailleurs, je vais glisser ces mots dans un quoi de mon cerveau et essayer de laisser mûrir pour en sortir un petit texte. On dit que l'homme n'utilise que peu des capacités de son cerveau (et y'a pas que les femmes qui disent ça, même des scietifiques), donc qui sait peut-être que me cerveau sortira quelques choses tout seul. Bon d'accord c'est très Surréaliste comme idée...


----------



## NED (10 Novembre 2005)

Bouhhouu !
Moi qui voulait faire un truc sur les Jedi....
Mais ils ont pas de tractopelle dichotomique les Jedi...


----------



## iKool (10 Novembre 2005)

Je ne dois pas regarder ce que fait ma main droite.
Sinon, je vais faire foirer le truc.
je dois m'accrocher, éviter les récurgitations comme quand j'ai découpé cette garce, la dernière fois.
Merde. Ne pas penser. Surtout, ne pas y penser.
Qu'est-ce qu'il a les os durs, ce bâtard !
Salaud de journaleux avec leurs psycho à deux balles ! 
Paranoïa qu'y disait, aigüe ! Complexe d'infériorité. Si y croit que c'est facile !
Et merde - l'ombre du tractopelle sur les chantiers abandonnés, c'est bien question tranquilité, mais je ne vois rien à ce que je fais, j'ai du sang plein le fut !
Comment qu'y disait déjà ?
Dichotomie, voilà !
Le moi qui pense et le moi qui découpe, c'est ça.
Putain, ce qui faut pas faire pour être célèbre quand tu sais pas chanter.
Acroches-toi, putain, accroches-toi, serre les dents garçon !
Pense à la télé, aux filles attirées par le côté obscur - la lumière des stroboscope sur le félin fascinant en chasse, la vie que tu...
Meeeeeerde !
Ah putain !
Je me suis coupé dans le pied !!!
Ca fait mal, meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerde !!!!!!


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> ...  On dit que l'homme n'utilise que peu les capacités de son cerveau...


Rassure-nous : Tu parles pour toi là ?


----------



## Pierrou (11 Novembre 2005)

Bon, déjà deux premières proses de qualité 


Je voulais du trash en posant ce sujet ....

je cros que je vais être servi !!! 

merki les mecs.... :love:

A qui le tour ?


----------



## guytantakul (11 Novembre 2005)

Ah la dichotomie !
Sans elle on aurait jamais retrouvé ces ecstas de merde parmi les 600 qu'on trimballait dans le plafond de l'audi.
Ces connards avaient pris leurs précautions.
On les avait carrotés - OK, pouchka sur la chouffe - OK ! Quelques estafilades - OK !!
Mais de là à pièger le colis avec des bonbons au cyanure dans le sac, pfiewww... J'aurais aimé avoir l'idée moi-même !
C'est "gros con", un ami à nous qu'on aimait bien pour sa force de frappe qui en a fait les frais le premier. 
- "Ouah, celui-là, il est super-lourd, il doit être super-chargé !", furent ses derniers super-mots !
Il a eu un semblant de régurgitation, mais la couleur de ses lèvres ne laissait pas de doute sur l'issue rapide de sa vie de merde.
Alors on était là, à trois - plus un refroidi - comme des cons, dans l'audi - sur le parking de la teuf, en plein devant les stroboscopes signalant l'entrée, à essayer de trouver une solution.
"tattoos de chiotte" (une de nous trois qui avait étudié en centrale durant des années) a eu L'IDÉE ! On divise les 600 taz en en deux, on pèse, on redivise et on cerne les "plombés".
En moins de 3/4 d'heure avec la balance de précision qu'on avait emprunté à la pharma lors d'une visite en nocturne, on les avait là : tous les cinq, dans le creux de la main. 
Pas de paranoïa, j'ai dit, ils sont un peu plus petits que les autres, on refera un tri poussé plus tard. "La bretelle", tu rentres et tu ne fourgues que les gros - fais gaffe, on aurait pu en laisser passer...
Te grille pas de suite. On revient te prendre dans 7-8 heures.
On a largué "gros con" dans un chantier, devant un immense tractopelle qui le remblaierait à la première man½uvre. Paix à son âme de pitbull.
Pis on est rentré sur Paname fissa, on a gardé une des surprises en souvenir du "gros" et on est retourné chez les connards pour leur offrir un dernier trip, à la mémoire de notre poteau. 
Deux chacun, pas de jaloux.
Trajet-retour pour pécho "la bretelle" (un ancien placeur en assurances qui vendrait un slip clouté à une vieille) et on avait le cash pour rembourser "le grand" avant l'échéance de midi. 
Ouf ! Celui-là, c'est pas un petit comme nous, il ne joue pas dans la même cour.
On a eu super-chaud, comme aurait-dit l'autre, là... Comment il s'appelait, déjà ?


----------



## Pierrou (11 Novembre 2005)

Arf ! bien cynique comme j'aime  :rateau:

Merci Guitantakul ( viens par ici que je t'.... ) :rateau:

:love:


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! bien cynique comme j'aime  :rateau:
> 
> Merci Guitantakul ( viens par ici que je t'.... ) :rateau:
> 
> :love:


C'est fait !

Il a osé ! ! ! ! ! !

 :hein:


----------



## Pierrou (11 Novembre 2005)

Oui oui ! :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (11 Novembre 2005)

Pas de souci, je suis "open" comme dirait une fille que j'ai connu au réveillon du nouvel an (grosse rigolade) 

J'ai édité un chouille pour les répétitions...

Et j'arrive pour que tu m'incocules. Speed-ball pour moi, merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pas de souci, je suis "open" comme dirait une fille que j'ai connu au réveillon du nouvel an (grosse rigolade)
> 
> J'ai édité un chouille pour les répétitions...
> 
> Et j'arrive pour que tu m'incocules. Speed-ball pour moi, merci



J'peux pas te bouler mais le coeur y est : Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à $userinfo[username].

ça me fait un peu penser à du San Antonio ... en rave


----------



## guytantakul (11 Novembre 2005)

Merci odré, c'est très gentil (peux pas te bouler non plus).
Seule l'intention compte


----------



## guytantakul (17 Novembre 2005)

Bon, ben double-post, hein...  
Alors, alors ? Six jours entiers sans participant ni même un petit post de complaisance ? 

À croire que mon texte les a fait fuir 
Je précise que je n'ai nullement réalisé ce qui est décrit plus haut ! 
Miser le devenir de sa prochaine décennie sur une hypothétique man½uvre de tractopelle est dérisoire. Jamais je n'aurais fait un truc pareil  

Allez ! On se réveille avant la dead-line ! 

Quoi... 27 novembre ? 
De quelle année, s'il-te-plait ? 
Faudra pas s'étonner si le fil tombe aux oubliettes... 

Voilà, j'ai vidé mon sac de poil à gratter


----------



## Nephou (17 Novembre 2005)

_c'est moi ou tu t'es offert un _lifting_ ; tu as l'air plus lisse_


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _c'est moi ou tu t'es offert un _lifting_ ; tu as l'air plus lisse_


le minet nephou et le minet guytan compare les oeuvres de leurs chirurgiens esthétiques maintenant ... allez un bon coup de tractopelle et ça n'y paraitra plus .. n'empeche que le 27 ça semble bien loin en effet ami pierrou
et ton sujet semble un peu fermé ... mais bon peut etre me trompe-je!  enfin l'espere-je!


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour oublier, oublier quoi bordel ? Pour m'oublier, plutôt, oui !... Pour m'oublier, en général je prends la tangente avec mes bottes, en général la nuit, parce que la nuit je ne supporte plus rien, et surtout pas moi-même. _Le miroir de l'entrée me fait mal._
> La tangente la nuit c'est le périph' les lumières toute la ville autour : la fendre en deux la ville d'un côté les riches de l'autre les pauvres les banlieues, la télé des deux côtés tout le monde chez soi tandis que je fends en deux l'espace vide plein de monde.
> Mal au crâne.
> J'enquille les bretelles les sorties sans les voir mauvais trip anesthésiant : les pancartes les rails les reflets, tout cela passe si vite.
> ...


:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pierrou (18 Novembre 2005)

tain Roberto je peux jamais te bouleeeeeerrrrr !  
mais le coeur y est !! 
par contre, faudrait ptet éviter de citer tout le texte parce que apres on s'en sort plus


----------



## guytantakul (18 Novembre 2005)

Pas grave, on a jusqu'au 27


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (20 Novembre 2005)

je vois qu'il est pas trop tard pour participer.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (20 Novembre 2005)

je vois qu'il est pas trop tard pour participer. Bonne lecture et bonne chance


Le bad trip

- stroboscopes
- régurgitation
- paranoïa
- dichotomie
- tractopelle 



Les chips, les chips, manger les chips, j'ai mangé les chips, insomniaque indépendant, j'ai mangé les  chips avant d'aller dormir. Insomniaque que je suis! insomniaque je vis! et pour sombrer j'ai divisé selon un procédé inconnu de dichotomie pour trouver le nombre de miettes tombées entre les deux... les  deux sirènes sifflant dans ma nuit. Compter, compter les chips! La tractopelle les a ramassées. Malheur! Insomniaque solitaire, les deux stroboscopes, un à l'est et l'autre à l'ouest, annonçaient la régurgitation glutturalle d'une vapeur toxique venant d'un coin étrange du cosmos, cellule perdue et insomniaque. Insomniaque perdu dans la paranoïa d'une sirène dormant sur le rocher des stroboscopes éclairant ciel et mer les nuits sans lune. Insomniaque je vis! je vis sur un fil s'étiolant de Mac8 à MacG de voyage en voyage jusqu'à ce que le Bad trippe encore en mangeant des chips, les chips dans les tiroir! Ouvrir le tiroir est l'effort situé entre deux secondes vermillon pétillant virant au cacca d'oie. La tête dans les nuages s'effondre soudain dans l'espace temps, sombrant sur une pile de dossiers sans lune, parfumés de bave d'escargot, plus douillets que des plumes flottant dans les divagations de l'insomniaque. La sirène sur les rochers chante maintenant. Le tiroir ouvert, les yeux cherchant la lumière de la lune dans les ténèbres des dossiers, spectre invincible de l'insomniaque. La vision survit à la chute mêlant sa voix à celle de la sirène. Un crayon danse dans un coin, un trombone joue un air d'attache feuille et les feuilles vibrent en tournant au bleu.  La tête dans un tiroir, l'insomniaque a passé de vitesse hyper-esppace à vitesse bave d'escargot. Soudain, un son llliiing, un autre driiing alluma un croissant de lune. Une troisième sirène, finissant aussi par ing, alluma la pleine lune. Je me réveille en sursaut, sauvée de l'asphyxie. le téléphone sonne encore. Mieux vaut répondre si c'est le chef. J'attrape le récepteur encore mou, les premiers mots sortent de ma gorge: Le bad trip est fini! CHEF! OUI! CHEF!


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (20 Novembre 2005)

je vois qu'il est pas trop tard pour participer. Bonne lecture et bonne chance


Le bad trip

- stroboscopes
- régurgitation
- paranoïa
- dichotomie
- tractopelle 



Les chips, les chips, manger les chips, j'ai mangé les chips, insomniaque indépendant, j'ai mangé les  chips avant d'aller dormir. Insomniaque que je suis! insomniaque je vis! et pour sombrer j'ai divisé selon un procédé inconnu de dichotomie pour trouver le nombre de miettes tombées entre les deux... les  deux sirènes sifflant dans ma nuit. Compter, compter les chips! La tractopelle les a ramassées. Malheur! Insomniaque solitaire, les deux stroboscopes, un à l'est et l'autre à l'ouest, annonçaient la régurgitation glutturalle d'une vapeur toxique venant d'un coin étrange du cosmos, cellule perdue et insomniaque. Insomniaque perdu dans la paranoïa d'une sirène dormant sur le rocher des stroboscopes éclairant ciel et mer les nuits sans lune. Insomniaque je vis! je vis sur un fil s'étiolant de Mac8 à MacG de voyage en voyage jusqu'à ce que le Bad trippe encore en mangeant des chips, les chips dans les tiroir! Ouvrir le tiroir est l'effort situé entre deux secondes vermillon pétillant virant au cacca d'oie. La tête dans les nuages s'effondre soudain dans l'espace temps, sombrant sur une pile de dossiers sans lune, parfumés de bave d'escargot, plus douillets que des plumes flottant dans les divagations de l'insomniaque. La sirène sur les rochers chante maintenant. Le tiroir ouvert, les yeux cherchant la lumière de la lune dans les ténèbres des dossiers, spectre invincible de l'insomniaque. La vision survit à la chute mêlant sa voix à celle de la sirène. Un crayon danse dans un coin, un trombone joue un air d'attache feuille et les feuilles vibrent en tournant au bleu.  La tête dans un tiroir, l'insomniaque a passé de vitesse hyper-esppace à vitesse bave d'escargot. Soudain, un son llliiing, un autre driiing alluma un croissant de lune. Une troisième sirène, finissant aussi par ing, alluma la pleine lune. Je me réveille en sursaut, sauvée de l'asphyxie. le téléphone sonne encore. Mieux vaut répondre si c'est le chef. J'attrape le récepteur encore mou, les premiers mots sortent de ma gorge: Le bad trip est fini! CHEF! OUI! CHEF!


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (20 Novembre 2005)

!!!?&@!!!????


----------



## Pierrou (20 Novembre 2005)

Joli texte !  :love:

_Mais une fois suffit ! _
:rateau:


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2005)

Le temps est venu de sortir de l'hibernation dans laquelle vous êtes plongés vous tous, les têtus...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

Le bad trip

- stroboscopes
- régurgitation
- paranoïa
- dichotomie
- tractopelle 


Il fait nuit sur le Maori, large fleuve de l'amazonie. Un tractopelle fraîchement débarqué sur la rive entame son dur labeur. Il creuse le lit d'un affluent du fleuve et l'eau autrefois noire* se transforme en boue. Une boue qui colle au pieds des orpailleurs clandestins qui travaillent depuis trois jours en continue et se relaient pour aller dormir quelques heures. Il faut faire vite avant d'être repéré, amasser le plus d'or possible avant de déguerpir. Phelipe est mécanicien, mais comme les machines fonctionnent il chevauche l'engin sous des spots qui clignotent comme des stroboscopes.

Maintenant il regrette d'avoir quitté le Brésil, son pays natal, mais il ne peut plus revenir. Les ouvriers sont bien gardés et leurs passeports dans le coffre-fort** du boss. Il pense à sa famille restée au Brésil et continue malgré la fatigue. 

C'est la pause de minuit. On arrête le moteur qui pompe l'eau et déverse son contenu sur une table de triage. A ce moment là, on déverse le mercure liquide qui s'agglutine à l'or et permet de le repérer. 1kg3 d'or pour 1kg d'or en moyenne et trois jours qu'ils ne sont pas payés. Phelipe ne sait pas au fond combien d'or ils ont trouvés car des hommes armés s'empressent de rapatrier la moindre pépite d'or trouvée. Le butin attire les convoitises et il n'est pas rare qu'une mine comme celle ci soit braquée par des pilleurs en bande organisée ne laissant aucun témoin vivant.

Un ouvrier agonise non loin de l'air de pique-nique, c'est la crise de paludisme : forte fièvre, régurgitation ... Phelipe essaie de ne pas y penser, tous sont contaminés. Depuis les années 90, lorsque l'or a été redécouvert en Guyane Française, le paludisme est de retour dans cette partie de l'amazonie. 

Le quart d'heure est passé. Les gardes font signes du bout de leur mitraillette, il faut y retourner. Phelipe observe les tables de lavage et se remémore ses cours de Mathématiques. C'est la méthode de la dichotomie : on coupe en deux puis en deux puis en deux ... jusqu'à trouver l'or tant recherché.

Les yeux injectés de sang d'un garde croisent ceux de Phelipe. Il y voit la haine la paranoïa ... Le boss les tient avec le crack***. Tous les gardes et les ouvriers sont drogués, c'est la seule façon de les canaliser pour qu'ils supportent les conditions de travail. Phelipe retourne à son tractopelle, il sait qu'il doit être prudent car ILS savent qu'il ne se drogue pas. Il est à part. 

La nuit s'égrenne et Phelipe se souvient... Quand il est venu en Guyane Française terre des droits de l'homme, il pensait trouver l'Eldorado. Mainteant il est coincé, il n'a même plus de larmes pour se consoler.



*eau noire = signe d'eau potable car elle reflète le fond.
** c'est un chantage, certains ne retrouvent jamais leurs passeports et deviennent en plus d'être clandestins des "sans papiers" à la merci des boss.
***comme Jean Bena, cette histoire est inspirée de la façon dont il traite ses ouvriers, en moins sanglants car il n'hésite pas à torturer pour un oui ou pour un non.

Une mine au loin, été 2004.





Un mine d'or sur le fleuve avec table de lavage et camp où l'on voit du linge sécher.





Un autre "barge" de plus près, n'importe quel touriste de base peut les photographier, ils ne font même plus attention. On voit nettement le tuyau qui recrache l'eau. Les plongeurs se relaient tous les quart d'heure. Deux plongeurs se partagent une seule combinaison, l'un le haut l'autre le bas. Ils vivent 24h/24h sur ce genre d'embarcation.


----------



## guytantakul (24 Novembre 2005)

Bravo Odré ! 
Pour le moment, tu as pondu ce qui me semble être le plus grand (rapport à ton avatar, peut-être  )


----------



## Pierrou (24 Novembre 2005)

coooôôôôôôôôt!
merki pour le texte et les jolies photos ( j'peux po te bouler, mais le coeur y est )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

merci, je l'ai malheureusement pondu dans la douleur 
c'était un gros oeuf   

il suffit d'ailleurs d'un seul oeuf d'autruche pour faire une omelette pour 10 personnes
pas besoin d'en casser beaucoup mais besoin d'un marteau


----------



## Pierrou (26 Novembre 2005)

nan mais ça va, t'en fais pas mon roberto... 
l'enterrement est mercredi... je vais pouvoir poster le résultat demain.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ben, dimanche après midi dans deux semaines quoi, ça nous fait le ....
> 
> *27 novembre 2005 dans l'après midi *


 Si la session prend fin demain 12h, je crois que ce sera trop court pour moi. :rateau:
 Si par contre il est possible de participer jusqu'à la nuit de dimanche à lundi 0h, je participerai peut-être. 

 Mais c'est Pierrou qui décide.


----------



## Pierrou (26 Novembre 2005)

bon, OK, je vous donne jusqu'à mercredi :love:



( tain je suis trop bon, je vous dis )


----------



## guytantakul (26 Novembre 2005)

trop bon - trop long


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> bon, OK, je vous donne jusqu'à mercredi :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ( tain je suis trop bon, je vous dis )


 Merci. 

 Dans ces condition, je pense participer.


----------



## Pierrou (26 Novembre 2005)

tu me lècheras les pieds mercredi :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> tu me lècheras les pieds mercredi :rateau:


oula le bad trip des pieds qui puent ...


 Léchant les pieds de son maitre , l'esclave hésitait entre la régurgitation et le désir de lui vomir à la figure tout ce qu'il savait de la vie de ce puissant aux pieds puants ..
Ses chaussures recourbées façon tractopelle rappelaient que ce prince n'avait hérité le pouvoir que par un tour de passe passe héréditaire ... il ne devait rien à son intelligence dont la vacuité était célèbre jusque dans les plus bas fonds de l'antiquité moderne ...

Ce monstre hideux et huileux qui s'énivrait à tuer et à détruire ce qui reste d'espoir en la vie ... qui voyant la vie à travers les stroboscopes de sa paranoia ,défigurait dans les autres tout ce qui lui manquait et ce qu'il haissait en lui : sa laideur , son impuissance à aimer, à jouir , à partager , à aimer ...

Seul, certains soirs au creux de sa vie de luxe et de démence, il revoyait le visage de sa mère se réflétant à la lueur de la lune dans le rouge de son verre plein d'une lie d'oublis
seul, en ces nuits , il sentait la dichotomie de son existence.. comment tant de douceur et de beauté avait pu enfanter d'une telle figure impure ...? 
voilà ce qu'il ne pouvait supporter, endurer et la verre se brisait alors au milieu des pampres et de l'or ..entrainant en ses éclats la décision d'entasser de nouveaux milliers de morts ... 

L'esclave en ce soir là .. ne pouvait plus supporter de sentir cette duplicité des allures riches et nobles et de cette vilenie souffrante... il sortit la lame qui déchira le voile du temps incarné par ce roi ... nulle tache sur le métal illuminé par les ultimes flammes de l'incendie qui , en ces heures , détruisit tout l'empire .... la folie du maitre avait tout détruit ...

La sagesse de l'esclave avait délivré le monde de cette sombre statue à l'ame aussi torturée que l'est notre univers abandonné ...
combien de monstres naissent ainsi ou sont admirés chaque jour ...?


----------



## Pierrou (27 Novembre 2005)

crétin :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> crétin :rateau:


   :casse: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> combien de monstres naissent ainsi ou sont admirés chaque jour ...?



Pleins mais plus discrets ...


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> bon, OK, je vous donne jusqu'à mercredi :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ( tain je suis trop bon, je vous dis )











			
				Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> tu me lècheras les pieds mercredi :rateau:












			
				Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors; le nouveau sujet en direct d'un vieux PC de merde ( pléonasme ) du lycée bergson :rateau:
> bon donc le thème : *Le bad trip*
> 
> *- stroboscopes*
> ...



Les néons roses et verts de l'entrée de la boîte de nuit éclairaient par intermittence deux gorilles qui saluaient du menton ou refoulaient des épaules à la tête du client... Paul n'eut pas de difficulté à passer ce cap, et il ne put s'empêcher d'en ressentir une satisfaction orgueilleuse. Ses vêtements élégants et sa montre de luxe lui assuraient généralement l'avis favorable des videurs. D'autant qu'il savait rendre sa démarche assurée, ou du moins donner cette impression. Quand l'alcool n'avait pas encore fait son oeuvre, en tout cas... Le bal venait de s'ouvrir, et l'heure était à distinguer les silhouettes dans la lumière criarde des *stroboscopes*...

Les premières gorgées de whisky répondirent à un besoin impérieux, et furent délectables... Il savourait chaque gorgée de scotch, l'avalait lentement et passait sa langue sur son palais pour garder le plus longtemps possible en bouche l'alcool fort qui réchauffait tout son être en diffusant son étonnante douceur de malt... Le goût de fumé et les saveurs salées mêlées d'iode et de tourbe qui se développaient ensuite le transportaient sur les ailes de la félicité, l'emmenant vers des arômes complexes et puissants qui s'achevaient en un final assez sec... Consommer un si bon whisky dans un endroit aussi vulgaire revenait certes à le gâcher, mais commettre un tel sacrilège participait aussi de son plaisir... Le serveur affectait de se faire une joie à remplacer les verres vides par d'autres, pleins. Paul se lassa de ce jeu et commanda une bouteille entière, qu'il vida en moins d'une heure. Puis, vinrent les premières *régurgitations*... 

Tout n'était qu'argent exhibé de la façon la plus ostentatoire, mais aucune élégance n'avait sa place en ce lieu. Chacun s'affichait, et étalait jusqu'à des liasses entières de gros billets ainsi que Paul en gardait toujours une sur lui, dans la poche avant-gauche de son pantalon... C'était à qui parviendrait le mieux à attirer l'attention, le désir, ou la convoitise... Comme ces hommes et ces femmes qui dansaient face à face, se provoquant, se défiant, et semblant lutter comme s'il se fût agi d'un combat à mort... Tout n'était qu'artifice et duplicité, et Paul ne parvenait déjà plus à voir en ces fringuants pantins des êtres humains... Au-travers des volutes de fumées, mitraillées par de grossiers éclairages clignotants, se dandinaient des formes hystériques qui, dans son esprit fiévreux, devenaient autant d'ennemis potentiels, de démons hirsutes et déchaînés qui le toisaient et se moquaient de lui... Sans doute avant de fondre sur lui de toute part pour le mettre à mort... A peine la deuxième bouteille de whisky fut elle vidée que la phase du pré-délirium tremens prenait fin... Venait alors la _*paranoïa*_, bientôt suivie des premières hallucinations... 

Plusieurs fois, il parvint miraculeusement à se lever pour gagner les toilettes à la hâte, et pour y vomir en des spasmes violents qui plus d'une fois manquèrent de l'étouffer... Chaque fois, il revenait s'installer à sa table, et recommençait à boire. Déjà, s'opérait à son insu une totale *dichotomie* entre l'endroit dans lequel il avait mis les pieds, et l'enfer dont il était désormais prisonnier et dont il pensait qu'il ne sortirait pas... Il était parti pour un voyage sans retour, et il lui fallait boire encore, autant d'alcool qu'il pourrait encore en absorber... Il lui fallait aller jusqu'au terme de sa chute, et en finir... L'endroit regorgeait désormais de grands animaux sombres, informes et gluants, aux crocs acérés et aux yeux incandescents... Tapis dans chaque recoin, jonchant le sol, les mûrs, et jusqu'au plafond... Son regard était littéralement fou... Il courait... Il tendait devant lui ses bras et les agitait pour se protéger des créatures hideuses qui se ruaient sur lui... Il cria, puis hurla de terreur... Son corps fut roué de coups, mais il ne percevait déjà plus la douleur physique...
Les videurs avaient accompli leur oeuvre, et ne s'inquiétèrent pas du sort de Paul, dont le corps inerte gisait dans des buissons, non loin de l'établissement où la musique ne s'était pas arrêtée, et où l'on continuait à danser. 

Paul reprit un semblant de conscience à une heure indéterminée de la journée... Certains s'étaient chargés de le dépouiller, et c'est avec difficulté qu'il parvint à gagner une brasserie... Non pas pour y commander de l'alcool, mais pour supplier qu'on lui donnât de l'eau... Beaucoup d'eau, plus d'un litre, qu'il avala en moins d'une minute... Une fois encore, il se précipita aux toilettes, pour y vomir. De l'eau, en des jets d'une violence qui le surprit lui-même, à tel point qu'il lui semblait que son tube digestif éclatait. Puis vint un nouveau vomissement, mais cette fois-ci il vomissait du sang. En de longs jets vermillons. 
L'hématémèse finit par cesser. Paul fut hospitalisé d'urgence, et passa différents examens dont les résultats lui prédisaient un avenir difficile... Mais dans l'immédiat, ses jours n'étaient plus en danger. Il en avait réchappé. Pour cette fois...

Il lui fallut de longues heures pour reprendre vraiment ses esprits...
Le lendemain, sa migraine était telle qu'il avait l'impression d'avoir la tête comme une *tractopelle*.


----------



## Gilbertus (30 Novembre 2005)

A force de prendre le *tractopelle* par la main, mon poignet me fait souffrir sa *régurgitation* inflammatoire. Entre bandage et attelle, je suis aussi discret qu'un bantha au milieu du palais de Coruscant. La *paranoïa* me gagne dans cette guirlande de déconvenues. Serait-ce malédiction ou fantasme ? Dans les *dichotomies* pour démêler les arguments, mon cerveau se transforme en *stroboscope* : oui ! non ! Il serait temps d'y glisser des peut-être...


----------



## Pierrou (30 Novembre 2005)

hébé j'ai bien fait d'attendre !!!!  
le gagnant est.....


Human Fly !!!!!!
:love: :love:

bravo à tous !!! vos textes étaient formidables ! 
ça m'a remonté le moral de les lire... 
rien que pour ça, merki


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

vu la prestation de human fly je sens qu'il va nous poudre un thème et des mots d'un autre monde
les poteaux en fendent de soucis ...  

Bravo


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> hébé j'ai bien fait d'attendre !!!!
> le gagnant est.....
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ! 

C'était pour *cette année* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ce n'est donc plus la peine de préparer un petit texte pour fin novembre 2007 !!!!!!!



Human Fly bravo ! Donne-nous les ingrédients de la prochaine recette.


----------



## Gilbertus (30 Novembre 2005)

Magnifique et félicitation Human-Fly


----------



## juju palavas (30 Novembre 2005)

excellent human


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Novembre 2005)

bravo human!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> hébé j'ai bien fait d'attendre !!!!
> le gagnant est.....
> 
> 
> ...





 Merci Pierrou. 

 Je vous donne le prochain sujet dès que possible. Soit, dans tous les cas, avant la fin de la semaine.


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Merci Pierrou.
> 
> Je vous donne le prochain sujet dès que possible. Soit, dans tous les cas, avant la fin de la semaine.


... de cette année ?


----------



## guytantakul (1 Décembre 2005)

Pas mal human fly 
Bonne histoire, style plus que correct 
Manquait juste un décès pour faire plus vrai  

Bravo ! :love:


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> 
> Ouais : bravo Human Fly !
> ...


Dans le genre idée à  la con, tu n'es pas tout seul !!!!! Si seulement il nous collait : Je, tu, il, nous, vous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NED (1 Décembre 2005)

Human Human = SUPERMAN !!!!


----------



## Nephou (1 Décembre 2005)

Un soir à se promener le carnet à la main. Le stylo tranchant à vif dans les volutes de fumée et d'haleines alcoolisées.

Mesdames mesdemoiselles et messieurs, vous allez avoir de mes nouvelles.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal human fly
> Bonne histoire, style plus que correct
> Manquait juste un décès pour faire plus vrai
> 
> Bravo ! :love:


 
 Désolé, mon cher Guytan, mais je préfère le premier degré pour répondre à ton post pourtant plein d'humour. 


Sans contenir le récit de l'une de mes soirées en particulier, *mon texte* était à plus de 90% composé d'éléments autobiographiques. 
 Si j'avais tué quelqu'un, je serais sans doute encore en prison aujourd'hui. :modo: Et si mes excès m'avaient coûté la vie, je ne pourrais pas non plus poster sur MacG. 

Donc, un décès aurait sans doute apporté au récit un temps fort, et cela aurait peut-être servi la construction dramatique de l'histoire, mais cela n'aurait pas forcément fait "plus vrai".  Selon les personnes qui ont lu ce texte et qui m'ont connu quand je buvais, aucun défaut notable de réalisme n'est à déplorer. 

Ceci dit, je n'ai pas non plus parlé de mes pires expériences avec l'alcool ; je ne voulais pas aller trop loin dans le trash, et surtout pas le trash autobiographique. 
 Cette période est derrière moi, et je ne bois plus du tout d'alcool depuis 1998.



Parenthèse, à destination des habitués des Bouffes du Mois parisiennes, s'ils passent par là. Bien qu'étant alcoolique abstinent, je ne veux pas apparaître comme un pisse-vinaigre, ou un moralisateur. Je partage souvent mes soirées avec des gens qui aiment boire, modérément ou pas, et c'est parfois même moi qui paie l'addition. Jahrom, si tu passes par là!...  

Je sais que sous nos cieux, il est parfois difficile de comprendre quelqu'un qui ne boit pas une goutte d'alcool. L'alcool a été pour moi une passion et un immense plaisir à une époque de ma vie, et c'est ensuite devenu une toute autre chose. J'assume tout ça, mais en ce qui me concerne, la page est définitivement tournée. 


 Je demande une certaine indulgence aux modérateurs pour cette assez longue parenthèse. 
Pour ne pas faire dévier l'esprit de ce thread, je vous demanderais de ne pas répondre ici à ce post. Celles et ceux qui en auraient envie peuvent par contre me joindre par e-mail, par mp, ou sur iChat. Pour me parler de ça, ou de n'importe quoi d'autre par ailleurs.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> 
> Ouais : bravo Human Fly !
> ...


C'est très tentant, mais non. 
Cela en amuserait certains, et tu ne serais sans doute pas le seul. Mais cela en découragerait peut-être d'autres, et je préfère éviter ça. 

Et puis, si certains sont à l'aise avec des mots savants, je pense qu'ils n'auront pas non plus de difficulté à utiliser des mots simples. 



 Thème : 

 Un voyage.



 Mots à employer : 


 - Dragon

 - Tatouage

 - Bateau 

 - Sirène

 - Naufrage 



 Le voyage pourra être physique, et/ou symbolique, onirique, ou toute autre sorte de voyage imaginaire, initiatique ou pas. 

Vous aurez de même la possibilité d'employer chacun des mots ci-dessus dans son sens le plus courant, ou dans un sens figuré, une fois ou plusieurs fois, dans l'ordre que vous déciderez, en le faisant commencer par une minuscule ou par une majuscule, en choisissant le pluriel ou le singulier...


 Le nom de la gagnante ou du gagnant sera désigné dans la nuit du 16 au 17 décembre à partir de 0h.


----------



## guytantakul (2 Décembre 2005)

Tiens je vais te le faire autobiographique à 100 %, celui-là


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Décembre 2005)

Bravo Human, superbe texte !


----------



## Pierrou (3 Décembre 2005)

sympa le sujet, je vais essayer de trouver le temps d'écrire un chtit truc


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Décembre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Human, superbe texte !


 Merci. 
 De même qu'à toutes les personnes qui ont apprécié mon texte, et qui me l'ont dit ici, et/ou en privé.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Décembre 2005)

Les souvenirs lui revenaient par bribes. Son mariage qui faisait *naufrage*, son divorce trop longtemps évoqué, et la séparation. Puis ses conversations avec Murielle sur internet. Curieusement, il avait fini par vraiment tomber amoureux d'elle. Ils se comprenaient tellement bien avec leurs goûts en commun pour tant de choses. Alors, il s'était enfin décidé. Au bout de six mois de connivence sur le net, il partait la rejoindre en Australie. L'avion l'effrayant toujours autant, il avait décidé d'y aller en *bateau*. Il n'était plus à deux jours près et ça lui permettrait de faire un dernier point dans sa tête. Mais l'alerte assourdissante l'avait tiré de sa rêverie. Et la vue du pétrolier à quelques mètres de la proue du navire sur lequel il se trouvait le laissa figé sur place. Le choc fut effroyable et ce qu'il reçut sur la tête l'assomma aussitôt. Il se réveilla au contact de l'eau froide, trop froide. Et il coulait ! Il avait l'impression qu'un *dragon* lui soufflait un feu d'enfer dans la tête. Le choc reçu et la descente trop rapide dans cette eau froide qui le tétanisait. La nuit était profonde dans cet océan glacé et pourtant, il la vit arriver. Une *sirène*, avec le visage de Murielle ! Il pensa tout de même à l'ivresse des profondeurs, mais c'était tellement réaliste ! Elle avait même ce petit *tatouage* tribal sur l'épaule droite qu'il avait déjà vu sur une photo qu'elle lui avait envoyée. Elle arriva tout près et lui tendit la main, en souriant. Il n'hésita pas et la prit aussitôt. Ce fut une douleur atroce, mais qui s'estompa très vite. Son cerveau ne fonctionnait presque plus, et il continua de descendre. "Après tout, pourquoi pas" furent les derniers mots qu'il pensa, juste avant de mourir.
Le requin qui lui avait arraché le bras fut vite rejoint par ses congénères.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Décembre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Les souvenirs lui revenaient par bribes. Son mariage qui faisait *naufrage*, son divorce trop longtemps évoqué, et la séparation. Puis ses conversations avec Murielle sur internet. Curieusement, il avait fini par vraiment tomber amoureux d'elle. Ils se comprenaient tellement bien avec leurs goûts en commun pour tant de choses. Alors, il s'était enfin décidé. Au bout de six mois de connivence sur le net, il partait la rejoindre en Australie. L'avion l'effrayant toujours autant, il avait décidé d'y aller en *bateau*. Il n'était plus à deux jours près et ça lui permettrait de faire un dernier point dans sa tête. Mais l'alerte assourdissante l'avait tiré de sa rêverie. Et la vue du pétrolier à quelques mètres de la proue du navire sur lequel il se trouvait le laissa figé sur place. Le choc fut effroyable et ce qu'il reçut sur la tête l'assomma aussitôt. Il se réveilla au contact de l'eau froide, trop froide. Et il coulait ! Il avait l'impression qu'un *dragon* lui soufflait un feu d'enfer dans la tête. Le choc reçu et la descente trop rapide dans cette eau froide qui le tétanisait. La nuit était profonde dans cet océan glacé et pourtant, il la vit arriver. Une *sirène*, avec le visage de Murielle ! Il pensa tout de même à l'ivresse des profondeurs, mais c'était tellement réaliste ! Elle avait même ce petit *tatouage* tribal sur l'épaule droite qu'il avait déjà vu sur une photo qu'elle lui avait envoyée. Elle arriva tout près et lui tendit la main, en souriant. Il n'hésita pas et la prit aussitôt. Ce fut une douleur atroce, mais qui s'estompa très vite. Son cerveau ne fonctionnait presque plus, et il continua de descendre. "Après tout, pourquoi pas" furent les derniers mots qu'il pensa, juste avant de mourir.
> Le requin qui lui avait arraché le bras fut vite rejoint par ses congénères.


 Horrible et magnifique à la fois.

 Un très beau texte. 

 Je ne voudrais surtout pas décourager les autres, bien au contraire!... J'ai hâte de lire les prochaines contributions... :love:

 Mais le moins que l'on puisse dire est que ça commence fort...


----------



## guytantakul (3 Décembre 2005)

1986. 
Après quelques essais infructueux d'études secondaires, je décidais de me lancer dans la vie active : le tatouage à domicile (rien de déclaré, tout dans ma fouille). 
Deux machines importées des US, une alimentation à tension et intensité variables, un stérilisateur à air chaud, un nettoyeur à ultrasons, quelques babioles (calque, carbone ectographique, alcool, mercryl...) et roule !
L'été arrivant, un pote (qui faisait les couleurs et les remplissages pour m'aider), une copine et moi, on décide de partir pour l'île de Houat  exercer notre talent (on connait le fils du maire - c'est notre pote, y'a plein de péchous et de toxicos en décro, bref, de la clientèle). 
Je troque (momentanément) ma 900 bol d'or contre une vielle ford escort (premier modèle ?) en fin de vie et nous partons plein sud.
Quiberon, trouver une place de libre pour se garer deux semaines, c'est chaud. On y arrive quand-même et on prend le bateau.
Arrivés sur place, c'est l'hallu totale. Le moindre pêcheur est intéressé par notre turbin. On a bossé non-stop, se relayant pour dormir, pendant une semaine complète.
Vague déferlante (omoplate), panthère ondulant (dos), tête de tigre (épaule), chat sous la lune (bras), dragon en pleine ire (avant-bras), sirène aguicheuse (fesse), elfes torturés (poignet), réfection de motifs, mises en couleurs d'anciens travaux, transformations complètes... J'en passe et des meilleurs.
La pharmacienne de l'île commence à se demander si on ne se drogue pas à la pommade au placenta (encore autorisée à cette époque) que je recommande comme cicatrisant tellement la demande est forte. 
Les iliens se traînent une réputation somme toute assez farouche !
Il est vrai que nos hôtes ne sont pas de la première délicatesse envers l'autorité externe et conquérante... 
Deux agents stagiaires (sans doute sans humilté aucune) venant prêter main-forte pour la saison au gendarme basé sur l'île se sont retrouvés de nuit en haut d'un poteau électrique tandis que les autochtones les effrayaient en tirant au fusil de chasse.
La semaine terminée, nous sommes rentrés, crevés mais pleins au as et fiers comme des petits bancs.

Pis on a appris que notre pote, ayant mal supporté le naufrage de son couple, s'était fait un dernier fix, en chargeant la mule et en laissant une lettre.
Je ne retournerai sans doute jamais dans cette île, mais j'y ai passé de sacrés bons moments !


Edit : j'ai fait bref, j'aime pas ennuyer avec mes histoires de vieux


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 1986.
> Après quelques essais infructueux d'études secondaires, je décidais de me lancer dans la vie active : le tatouage à domicile (rien de déclaré, tout dans ma fouille).
> Deux machines importées des US, une alimentation à tension et intensité variables, un stérilisateur à air chaud, un nettoyeur à ultrasons, quelques babioles (calque, carbone ectographique, alcool, mercryl...) et roule !
> L'été arrivant, un pote (qui faisait les couleurs et les remplissages pour m'aider), une copine et moi, on décide de partir pour l'île de Houat  exercer notre talent (on connait le fils du maire - c'est notre pote, y'a plein de péchous et de toxicos en décro, bref, de la clientèle).
> ...


 Non seulement c'est très agréable à lire, mais en plus on apprend plein de trucs à ton sujet, mon cher Guytan!...   
 Merci de t'être aussi bien raconté. 


 PS : Des histoires de vieux comme ça, personnellement, j'en redemande.


----------



## guytantakul (3 Décembre 2005)

Arrh ! merci, mais j'ai bien merdé sur l'histoire de la pharmacienne. on ne pige pas la fin de la phrase : Je recommande la pommade, c'est un fait - la pharmacienne se pose des questions à cause de la forte demande, un autre fait - bien différent 

Enfin, ce passage est assez mauvais, quoi 
ou ne reflète pas exactement ce que je voulais exprimer, plutôt  - oui, c'est ça !  

Mais je participe pour jouer, comme aurait dit coubertin de pierre


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Arrh ! merci, mais j'ai bien merdé sur l'histoire de la pharmacienne. on ne pige pas la fin de la phrase : Je recommande la pommade, c'est un fait - la pharmacienne se pose des questions à cause de la forte demande, un autre fait - bien différent
> 
> Enfin, ce passage est assez mauvais, quoi
> ou ne reflète pas exactement ce que je voulais exprimer, plutôt  - oui, c'est ça !
> ...


 S'agissant de la phrase relative à la pharmacienne, j'avoue qu'il m'aura fallu trois lectures pour comprendre ce que tu voulais dire.  
 Au départ, j'ai surtout apprécié la tournure gentiment farfelue de la phrase en question.  Puis je me suis dit que je devais avoir loupé un truc, puis j'ai relu, et encore relu, et j'ai tout compris.  Enfin, je crois!... 
 Mais je te rassure, la syntaxe est impeccable -comme l'orthographe, d'ailleurs- et chaque idée se tient. Y-compris s'agissant de cette pommade que tu recommandes comme cicatrisant, et qui éveille les soupçons de la pharmacienne en raison de son étonnant succès, sans doute lié à celui de certains tatoueurs clandestins.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

« Prêt ?
Goarsh nhésita quune seconde. Laire de transfert était pleine, les officiants surchargés et passablement de mauvaise humeur. Personne navait de temps à consacrer à un jeune démon angoissé par sa première invocation.
Il hocha la tête.
Presque instantanément, la mélopée sourde emplit son esprit, annihilant le brouhaha autour de lui. Cela faisait une semaine quil lentendait constament en sourdine et il se souvenait encore de la joie et de lentousiasme quavait générés son apparition  il allait enfin passer à lâge adulte ! Il pourrait sétablir, il ne tenait quà lui, à son talent propre, de devenir le démon le plus respecté par ses pairs, le plus craint et vénéré par les hommes. Il était au début du chemin
Il respira calmement, préparant mentalement un grognement du plus bel effet  impressionner linvocateur afin quil ne vous confie pas de tâche subalterne, tel était le septième commandement !
Comme il sy attendait, le transfert fut instantané, indolore, sans sensation particulière. Pressé de faire ses preuves, Goarsh surgit dans le monde des hommes au milieux de vapeurs pourpres et de flammes, fier de
 Une montagne deau de mer glaciale lui tomba sur les épaules, le jetant à genoux, éteignant les flammes, emplissant sa bouche, son nez, le faisant tousser et boire, létouffant à moitié.
« Démon ! rugit lhomme  il sétait fait attacher au mat pour ne pas être emporté par les flots déchaînés, un grand maigre noir de poil et vêtu dune robe de bure épaisse dune couleur indéfinissable.
Autours, quelques *bateaux*, frêles coquilles de noix face aux murailles liquides vert sombre, tentaient de ne pas sombrer, balayés par des paquets de mer, cahotés, jetés les uns contre les autres, disloqués parfois par la furie hurlante des éléments. Le ciel était dun noir dencre irrisé déclairs aveuglants, le fracas assourdissant.
Des hommes, pâles mais lépée brandie, insultaient dautres hommes, se battaient quand les hasards du chaos rapprochaient leurs navires, leur permettait de saccrocher, de monter à labordage  souvent pour couler de concert au roulement suivant de la mer.
Goarsh ne comprennait pas un mot de ce que lui réclamait linvocateur, trop occupé à ne pas verser par dessus bord, les oreilles emplies du grondement incessant du tonnerre, lesprit en déroute  où étaient la révélation du premier transfert, la joie de servir, la fierté daccomplir ce pour quoi on est né, toutes ces choses merveilleuses et tant vantées par ses maîtres ? Quon lui laisse donc le temps de rassembler ses esprits et dagir au lieu de le secouer comme ça !
Il tenta de se remettre debout. Mais aussitôt, le sol vint à sa rencontre. Quelque chose le heurta aux chevilles et un morceau de mat lui tomba sur le crâne. Il retomba, cul par dessus tête, roulant sur le pont devenu presque vertical, accompagné dans sa chute dun rouleau de corde, dun tonneau, de quelques cadavres, se rattrapant au dernier moment au bastingage, les pattes arrière pendant dans le vide.
Un éclair particulièrement violent déchira la nuit, frappant le mat et lhomme attaché là, embrasant sa bure et consumant son poil. Le navire se fendit sur toute sa longueur avant que la mer ne lavale dans un grondement dapocalypse.
Le tout navait pas pris plus de quelques secondes.
Goarsh avait eu le temps de voir quelques autres de son clan  sous des formes diverses, *dragons*, hypocrifes, *sirènes*, griphons, tritons et même un sphinx hurlant sa colère de navoir pas été invoqué sous une forme plus pratique pour nager.
Voilà pourquoi laire de départ était si encombrée, quelque guerre stupide des hommes
Balloté dans les flots, aveuglé, heurté, cogné par des débris de toutes sortes, Goarsh fulminait sans pouvoir rien faire, remâchant sa déception, sa frustration. Nom du Prince ! Il avait été invoqué pour rien, son invocateur était mort avant même de lui avoir assigné une tâche. Quel gachis ! Sa première mission était un véritable *naufrage *! Comment pourrait-il regarder sa mère en face après ça ?
Tous ses frères et surs avaient brillament réussi leur premier voyage en terre humaine, leur rite de passage, ils étaient devenus de véritables démons et avaient gagné haut la griffe leur premier *tatouage *rituel.
Et lui ?
Il finirait démonet dans une épée ou une porte enchantée, un travail stupide, à peine digne des clans du huitième enfer.
La rage le submergea. Autour de lui, la mer se mit à fumer, changée instantanément en une brume rouge. Ses ailes se déployèrent, il prit son envol, dominant la mêlée, les yeux flamboyant de furie guerrière. Il allait
« Goarsh !
« Maman ?
« Quest-ce que tu fais ? Veux-tu rentrer à la maison !
«  Mais maman !
«  Pas de mais, Goarsh, ton invocateur est mort, tu rentres ! Jai bientôt fini Attends, vu le décalage temporel, je devrais être de retour dans un mois, six jours, trois heures. Dis à papa de me faire couler un bon bain de lave, je pue le sel et le guano et je déteste ça. Allez file ! »
La tête basse, la queue entre les pattes arrière, Goarsh rentra sa fureur et procéda au transfert arrière  ça au moins, il pouvait le réussir sans effort. Il laissa les hommes, il laissa le chaos, le bruit, la fureur des éléments pour retrouver le calme tranquille de son enfer ordonné et stable. Haletant, trempé, il jeta un coup dil désabusé et triste sur lalignement impécable des cavernes où il habitait, toujours chez ses parents  sans doute pour longtemps encore au vu de sa prestation...
Peut-être, si père faisait jouer ses relations, pourrait-il devenir démon de transfert, travaillant sur les aires de départ à la gloire des autres, le corps à jamais désespérément glabre de tout tatouage rituel.
Cétait linitiation démoniaque la plus courte et la plus minable dont il aie jamais entendu parler !


----------



## lufograf (5 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous 
Je découvre avec plaisir et frissons un nouveau coin "malfamé" du bar Makgé !
Voilà donc ma modeste contribution :


Ce jour là, le ciel était d'un bleu glacial et le soleil semblait s'y être figé, tel un papillon mourant épinglé pour l'éternité. Henk plissa malgré tout ses paupières devant la froide lumière, puis ses yeux revinrent sur le dragon.
Il n'avait bien entendu, jamais vu de dragon et sa seule expérience en ce domaine, se limitait aux histoires que le vieux Rauch aimaient à cultiver dans la taverne du port, contre quelques pintes de bière. Henk lui même aux cours de ces nombreuses traversées, n'avait été que très rarement témoin de l'apparition de ces créatures mythiques dont l'homme s'est amusé à peupler l'océan. Il ne se souvenait que de cette nuit de tempête au large de Korkhe. Cette nuit où son bateau avait fait naufrage et l'avait emmené lui et tout l'équipage au plus profond de la masse noire des eaux, là où l'océan lui-même se transforme en une matière épaisse et sombre qui vous avale et vous digère. C'est dans ce noir palpable et sans fin qu'il l'avait vu. la sirène...
Il chassa cette image de son esprit. Le dragon était toujours là, immobile, face à lui comme un long mur d'écailles. Henk reprit sa respiration, il fallait en finir. Il resserra l'étreinte de sa main autour de la poignée et piqua près du flanc. Une goutte de sang vermeil perla, mais pas un frémissement. Henk la mâchoire crispée continua à faire jouer sa lame.
- " Voilà, c'est fait ! "
L'autre lâcha un grognement plaintif, lorsqu'il remit sa tenue sur son dos douloureux.
- " C'est normal, le tatouage devrait vous lancer encore quelques jours... surtout un dragon de cette taille ! "
Henk laissa le marin refermer la porte derrière lui. Il fit avancer sa chaise roulante jusqu'à la fenêtre et perdit son regard dans le ciel. Le soleil continuait d'y expirer lentement. Henk repensait à son dernier voyage et à cette nuit qui lui avait coûté ses jambes. Jamais il ne saurait si cette sirène au regard brûlant était venue pour l'entraîner plus profondément encore, ou si elle l'avait juste aidé à retrouver le chemin de la surface...


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> « Prêt ?
> Goarsh n&#65533;hésita qu&#65533;une seconde. L&#65533;aire de transfert était pleine, les officiants surchargés et passablement de mauvaise humeur. Personne n&#65533;avait de temps à consacrer à un jeune démon angoissé par sa première invocation.
> Il hocha la tête.
> Presque instantanément, la mélopée sourde emplit son esprit, annihilant le brouhaha autour de lui. Cela faisait une semaine qu&#65533;il l&#65533;entendait constament en sourdine et il se souvenait encore de la joie et de l&#65533;entousiasme qu&#65533;avait générés son apparition &#65533; il allait enfin passer à l&#65533;âge adulte ! Il pourrait s&#65533;établir, il ne tenait qu&#65533;à lui, à son talent propre, de devenir le démon le plus respecté par ses pairs, le plus craint et vénéré par les hommes. Il était au début du chemin&#65533;
> ...


 Quelques petits ennuis typographiques, en particulier avec les points et les apostrophes... 
 Mais une plaisante histoire de démon débutant et rageur, qui ne parvient pas à ajouter sa touche personnelle dans l'horreur provoquée par les hommes, ou par le déchaînement des éléments...
 Un texte épique, qui ne manque pas d'humour ni d'ironie...


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Décembre 2005)

lufograf a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> Je découvre avec plaisir et frissons un nouveau coin "malfamé" du bar Makgé !
> Voilà donc ma modeste contribution :
> 
> ...


  Concision et simplicité pour cette plaisante histoire, qui invite le lecteur à un voyage peuplé de créatures fabuleuses... Le temps d'une séance de tatouage... 
 J'aime beaucoup l'idée.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Quelques petits ennuis typographiques, en particulier avec les points et les apostrophes...


Je n'utiliserais plus des produits merdiques comme Word pour écrire mes textes
Je n'utiliserais plus des produits merdiques comme Word pour écrire mes textes
Je n'utiliserais plus des produits merdiques comme Word pour écrire mes textes
Je n'utiliserais plus des produits merdiques comme Word pour écrire mes textes
Je n'utiliserais plus des produits merdiques comme Word pour écrire mes textes
Je n'utiliserais plus des produits merdiques comme Word pour écrire mes textes
Je n'utiliserais plus des produits merdiques comme Word pour écrire mes textes
Je n'utiliserais plus des produits merdiques comme Word pour écrire mes textes
Je n'utiliserais plus des produits merdiques comme Word pour écrire mes textes
Je n'utiliserais plus des produits merdiques comme Word pour écrire mes textes
...


----------



## lumai (7 Décembre 2005)

Voilà, ils arrivent.
Au loin, Jean voit enfin la bande jaune de terre. Bientôt, ils discerneront les quelques habitations de Fort Saint Louis. Et dans quelques heures leur _bateau_ aura accosté, pendant que leurs bagages attendront sur le port.
Première partie du voyage.
Il y est enfin en cette terre d'Afrique. Les premiers écueils ont été évités : _naufrages_ et _dragons_ ne sont plus à craindre.
Jean serre dans sa poche le Roman d'un Spahi. Avant de partir, Pierre lui a demandé d'y lui noter ce qui avait pu changer à Fort Saint Louis depuis son passage. Il espère avoir le temps, ce soir, de prendre quelques notes avant que leur caravane soit réunie.
Quelques notes avant de s'enfoncer en cette terre. Le désert de pierres serait, paraît-il, tout aussi habité que celui de la mer. Les _sirènes_ y seraient couvertes de _tatouages_ et leur chants siffleraient dans les vents glacials de la nuit.
À mesure que la terre se rapproche, Jean sent un peu plus l'odeur du désert. Il sait qu'il en sera rapidement imprégné et qu'alors ce sera le parfum de l'océan qu'il devra rechercher.
Demain, la caravane partira.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Décembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, ils arrivent.
> Au loin, Jean voit enfin la bande jaune de terre. Bientôt, ils discerneront les quelques habitations de Fort Saint Louis. Et dans quelques heures leur _bateau_ aura accosté, pendant que leurs bagages attendront sur le port.
> Première partie du voyage.
> Il y est enfin en cette terre d'Afrique. Les premiers écueils ont été évités : _naufrages_ et _dragons_ ne sont plus à craindre.
> ...


  Une histoire qui m'en rappelle une autre, toute personnelle celle-là... 
 Parce qu'il se trouve que j'ai traversé le Sahara, en des temps immémoriaux...
 Bref, un texte qui me donne envie d'y retourner!... :love:


----------



## loustic (12 Décembre 2005)

*
Drap blanc sur la tête du dragon
Ouragan au coeur du lagon

Tapis bleu comme un tatouage
Déroulé le long du rivage

Barrons-nous vite dans le bateau
Qui boit le coup avec Rimbaud

Sire voici venir la sirène
Tellement plus belle que votre reine

N'aurions-nous qu'un petit naufrage
Ensemble nous ferions équipage
*

Mots imposés : dragon, tatouage, bateau, sirène, naufrage.
Une petite contrainte supplémentaire pour un vers sur deux : drap - dragon, tapis - tatouage,...


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Décembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> *
> Drap blanc sur la tête du dragon
> Ouragan au coeur du lagon
> 
> ...


 Félicitations, Loustic. 

 Au-delà de la petite contrainte supplémentaire que tu mentionnes, j'observe que tu as choisi d'en observer une autre, tout aussi facultative, que j'observe d'ailleurs moi-même à chacune de mes participations : le fait d'employer les mots imposés dans l'ordre dans lequel ils ont été énoncés dans le post donnant le sujet de la session.   Je l'avais d'abord fait par ignorance des règles de ce petit jeu, et j'en ai ensuite fait une sorte d'habitude ludique, à laquelle je tiens désormais beaucoup. 

 Mais ce n'est pas du tout la raison principale qui me fait aimer ce texte. Non plus que la versification libre comme choix stylistique, ou autre "contrainte facultative".  J'en profite d'ailleurs pour dire que ces vers sont fort bien utilisés. 

 Si ton texte me plaît, c'est avant tout parce qu'il exprime de très belles idées, qui plus est exprimées dans une forme particulièrement poétique. :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Décembre 2005)

J'avoue que j'espérais des participations un peu plus nombreuses, d'autant que parmi les absences les plus remarquées, comptent certaines posteuses et certains posteurs parmi celles et ceux pour qui j'ai le plus d'estime. 
 Ceci dit, faute de quantité, la qualité, elle, n'a pas manqué.  Bravo à toutes et tous. 
 Et puis, voyons le bon côté des choses, ainsi toutes les contributions tiennent sur une seule et même page. 

 Choisir m'a été difficile... 

 Mais la victoire revient finalement à guytantakul! :king:

 Merci pour tes histoires de vieux.  
 Tu m'as donné envie de retrouver ton île, les tatoueurs et les tatoués.  Sans oublier la pharmacienne, évidemment!...   

 Guytan, c'est à toi...


----------



## guytantakul (17 Décembre 2005)

Ah ! Merde ! C'était pas prévu  (merci toutefois, même si c'est un peu déstabilisant...)

Bon, bon, je propose donc un tour "back to the roots hardcore" à deux variables :
a) octosyllabes imposées (c'est pas une variable, là, mais une constante !)
b) versification souhaitée (là on fait comme on veut/peut, j'oblige personne - ce n'est pas rédhibitoire, en tout cas)

Les cinq éléments indispensables :
- orange
- torsion
- nadir
- réclusion
- biométrie

Le sujet est libre, je ne suis pas si vache que ça


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Merde ! C'était pas prévu  (merci toutefois, même si c'est un peu déstabilisant...)
> 
> Bon, bon, je propose donc un tour "back to the roots hardcore" à deux variables :
> a) octosyllabes imposées (c'est pas une variable, là, mais une constante !)
> ...


Et le délais, il est libre aussi?  


Par ailleurs, cela fait plus de dix ans que je n'ai pas écrit en octosyllabes, et j'ai hâte de m'y remettre!...


----------



## guytantakul (17 Décembre 2005)

Oups, le délai, bien sur ! :rose:

Deadline : le dernier jour de ma semaine de vacances, le 27 décembre à midi


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oups, le délai, bien sur ! :rose:
> 
> Deadline : le dernier jour de ma semaine de vacances, le 27 décembre à midi


Supposons qu'il s'agit du 27 décembre de cette année...

 

Bravo !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

Bravo guytantakul !!!!
Mais octosyllabes d'ici le 27 avec biométrie dedans...
Enfin, c'est le challenge qui fait l'intérêt, dit-on.



Sinon, perso, bravo à PoorMonster dont le texte m'a bien plu.


----------



## guytantakul (19 Décembre 2005)

Merci à tous (et toutes) 

Bon, je prolonge jusqu'à l'année prochaine alors. 
1er janvier, zéro heure


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

Parti au loin, l'esprit léger,
pour m'amuser, petit malin,
j'ai cru divin de dire oui
et j'ai sourit, comme un crétin...

ils demandaient sérieusement :
Venez-vous tuez le président ?

Ma *biométrie *enregistrée
dans les fichiers, la *réclusion*
me pends au nez. Voilà castrée
mon ambition de juste en rire.

De mon esprit, fut le zénith
De ma vie sera le *nadir*,
piètre jeu... mais qui suscite
une *torsion *de l'avenir.

Une question, si rien ne change :
M'apporterez-vous des *oranges *?


----------



## guytantakul (20 Décembre 2005)

Ouais ! Bien joué ! 

C'était au Stazuni ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! Bien joué !
> 
> C'était au Stazuni ?


Yep.
La question sur la carte à remplir m'a toujours beaucoup fait rire. A quoi sert-elle ? Y a-t-il jamais eu des gens pour y répondre oui ?
Heureusement pour moi vu l'amabilité chaleureuse des douaniers américains et malgré une très forte tentation de faire une mauvaise blague, j'ai répondu "non".
Mais le coup des oranges et de la biométrie, je ne sais pas pourquoi, ça a fait tilt - que se serait-il passé si j'avais mis oui ?


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2005)

*Paulo range un peu la mésange
Avant de manger ton orange

T'as tort si on suit le sillon
Loin du ressort de torsion

Tu n'as dit rien qui serait pire
Que de déplacer le nadir

Quatre syllabes quelle agression
Pour terminer en réclusion

Mieux vaut gagner à la loterie
Eviter la biométrie*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Ah ! Enfin !
J'commençais à me sentir bien seul ici.


----------



## guytantakul (27 Décembre 2005)

Voui ! Enfin un autre concurrent en lice  

(je me dis que je ne dois pas être un très bon organisateur...)


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Voui ! Enfin un autre concurrent en lice
> 
> (je me dis que je ne dois pas être un très bon organisateur...)


N'est pas biomètre qui veut !


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous (et toutes)
> 
> Bon, je prolonge jusqu'à l'année prochaine alors.
> 1er janvier, zéro heure





			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Voui ! Enfin un autre concurrent en lice
> 
> (je me dis que je ne dois pas être un très bon organisateur...)


 N'oublions pas non plus que ce sont les vacances de Noël.  Donc, forcément beaucoup d'absents, ou de posteurs habitués qui n'auront pas eu l'occasion de poster cette fois-ci. 

 Merci d'avoir allongé le délais initial, sans quoi j'aurais moi-même eu du mal à participer. 

Et bonne soirée de réveillon à toutes et tous.


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Merde ! C'était pas prévu  (merci toutefois, même si c'est un peu déstabilisant...)
> 
> Bon, bon, je propose donc un tour "back to the roots hardcore" à deux variables :
> a) octosyllabes imposées (c'est pas une variable, là, mais une constante !)
> ...


 Tuer une orange, lui faire un sort
 Et la peler, la dénuder
 Lui faire subir mille et une morts
 La regarder, puis la manger

 En savourant tout le bon jus
 Se demander si l'on aura
 Encore longtemps, un aperçu
 De la torsion de l'ici-bas

 Et du nadir de notre vie
 Pour qui vit seul la traversée
 Qui conduira de nos amis
 Vers un futur désincarné

 La réclusion s'est installée
 Depuis longtemps, à notre insu
 Aimer encore, pour résister
 Au désarroi  d'une vie foutue

 Quel avenir, et quel espoir
 Aurons-nous donc, et quelle envie?
 Petit cerveau, fais-moi savoir
 Moi qui suis nul en biométrie


----------



## guytantakul (1 Janvier 2006)

Bravo, human-fly, c'est beau ton truc 

Je désigne toutefois ponkhead lauréat de la manche ! Principalement pour son témoignage et son utilisation de biométrie.

Ponkhead, c'est à toi ! 

(essaie de ne pas tomber dans mes travers et d'avoir plus de participants cette fois  )


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, human-fly, c'est beau ton truc
> 
> Je désigne toutefois ponkhead lauréat de la manche ! Principalement pour son témoignage et son utilisation de biométrie.
> 
> ...


Bravo PonkHead et HumanFly et bonne année.

 

Dis donc guytan, entre nous, tu t'es vite débarrassé de la patate chaude... Les prolongations auraient pu servir aux rigolos qui se gelaient le cul à la neige ! Bonne année !


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, human-fly, c'est beau ton truc
> 
> Je désigne toutefois ponkhead lauréat de la manche ! Principalement pour son témoignage et son utilisation de biométrie.
> 
> ...


Bravo PonkHead. 

Bonne année à toi et à tous les habitués de ce thread. 

(Et puis aussi à tous les autres habitués des forums, mais je l'ai déjà dit *ailleurs*.  )


----------



## guytantakul (1 Janvier 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc guytan, entre nous, tu t'es vite débarrassé de la patate chaude... Les prolongations auraient pu servir aux rigolos qui se gelaient le cul à la neige ! Bonne année !



Bah, quand c'est mal enquillé, autant limiter les frais  
Bravo quand-même pour ton texte, même si je n'en ai pas saisi toutes les subtilités (je suis plus con que la moyenne aussi, faut dire) et bonne année à tous !


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bah, quand c'est mal enquillé, autant limiter les frais
> Bravo quand-même pour ton texte, même si je n'en ai pas saisi toutes les subtilités (je suis plus con que la moyenne aussi, faut dire) et bonne année à tous !


Inutile de chercher midi à quatorze heures, il ne s'agissait que d'une plaisanterie avec les mots imposés. Pour ceux qui le sont... plus que la moyenne :
Paulo range...
...tort si on ...
...n'as dit rien...
ensuite que dalle !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, human-fly, c'est beau ton truc
> 
> Je désigne toutefois ponkhead lauréat de la manche ! Principalement pour son témoignage et son utilisation de biométrie.
> 
> ...


Salut à tous, bonne année et merci guytantakul !

Pas trop le temps aujourd'hui, donc sujet demain ou mercredi.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

Le sujet du jour, bonjour :

"L'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions"

Mots imposés :
- béotien
- grenouille
- vapeur
- ventilateur
- chaussette

A vos claviers, ô talentueux et immaginatifs  posteurs, clôture le 31 janvier au soir.


----------



## r0m1 (3 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Le sujet du jour, bonjour :
> 
> "L'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions"
> 
> ...



O mon Dieu pourquoi m'infliger cette peine
Moi qui ne suit qu'un *béotien*
Amoureux seulement des miens
Dont le sang coule dans mes veines 

Comment aurais-je pu comprendre la gêne 
De cette petite *grenouille* aux joiles mains
En lui demandant mon chemin
Et en lui parlant comme à une reine

Maintenant que je me retrouve dans cet enfer
Je ne vis que d'angoisse et de peurs
Au milieu de ces jets de *vapeur*

Mes sens s'en vont peu à peu
L'estomac dans les* chaussettes *fait des noeuds
La chaleur est écrasante; mais où est ce *ventilateur*


Bon d'accord c'est pas du Proust....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Bah alors ?
Z'etes tous en vacances ?

Bon, un p'tit post histoire de remettre le sujet en tête du bar et de le rappeller à votre bon souvenir.


----------



## macelene (10 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors ?
> Z'etes tous en vacances ?
> 
> Bon, un p'tit post histoire de remettre le sujet en tête du bar et de le rappeller à votre bon souvenir.




.. j'y travaille... 

 c'est pour quand déjà...?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> .. j'y travaille...
> 
> c'est pour quand déjà...?


Jusqu'à la fin du mois (histoire de revenir du ski et/ou de digérer le chocolat avant)


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2006)

L'automne traîne en longueur. Dans la piaule format mouchoir de poche d'un de ces hôtels de pré-ville, empilage de chambres et de corps.
 Travaillé par les souvenirs, coincé, il broie du noir le soir devant un bourbon ambré. Il rumine.
Immense, massif, des yeux de fouines, des doigts boudinés, chevalière à l'auriculaire, un monstrueux sourire de crétin satisfait qui brille comme un prisme priapique, ceinture en faux croco, pompes en faux croco. Il paraît que ça fascine les femelles. * Béotien* en quelque sorte. 
 Il est devenu comme ça depuis qu'il a plané jusqu'au Mozambique après avoir bouffé un gâteau frelaté.
 Dehors se fait entendre le croassement des * grenouilles* qui sortent des roubines couvertes de *vapeur*.
 Plus chaud dedans que dehors.
_Mur noir de synapses_.
Il a dans son porte-feuille éculé par des années de poche arrière, des vielles photos d'Elle qui pose souriante, dans des vêtements démodés.
Elle est petite, brune, avec des yeux qui plissent où l'on ne voit jamais éclater de tempêtes, belle à priver l'air de ses particules d'oxygène.Quelque chose d'indompté, d'animal.
_Menace d'un corps_.
 Un manque de style, mais une preuve évidente de caractère, une force psychologique.
 Ces portraits d'Elle l'envoûtent façon vaudou, l'effraient.
_Convulsions de défense_.
 Ses amants n'auraient jamais ressemblés à des psychopathes de films noirs.
 Un fusible pète dans sa tête et part en fumée.
 Des voix lui reviennent saccadées. 
 Des bruits de boucle de ceinture qui claque, une fermeture qui coulisse...
 Soirée alibi... Incapable de réfréner ses pulsions.
 Dans la lumière crue du flash, la vérité explose en tâche.
_Rediffusions instantanées_.
 Flash back,
 Une petite chambre de jeune fille. Un canapé-lit ouvert, une lampe renversée, sur le parquet une *chaussette* blanche. Sous une chaise, une paire de jean's, une culotte, une chaussure de tennis.
 Sur le tapis une tâche de sang. en bordure, trois douilles.
 Elle est tombée là, à moitié nue. Il lui reste son pull. Des marques de brûlure à jamais éteintes.
_Black-out. Morsures de l'horreur et de détresse_
 Blessures par balles. Sa poitrine. Son ventre. Sa tête. Hémorragie majeure.
 Elle n'est plus là. Cela s'est passé en plein jour, au c½ur de l'été, sous le *ventilateur*.
 Enquête. Témoins. Autopsie. Des mois de travail pour rien.
 Cet épisode est archivé sous forme d'arrêt permanent sur images.
 La traînée de chagrin que l'abominable laissait derrière Elle, a fait de sa vie un chemin d'amertume.
 Il avait 20 ans. Elle avait les yeux noisette comme lui. Ils avaient 20 ans. 
Premier béguin, Amour intouchable.
 Flash back, 
 Murmures à deux temps. sa bouche se balade et lui arrache des gémissements, fusion, chuchotements...
"et quand j'aurai peur ou que je mourrai d'ennui, je décrocherai mon téléphone et on tâchera de se retrouver pour boire un café et parler de ce que tu n'as jamais su me proposer..."

_ Pourquoi cette soirée Alibi...? Il a encore le goût de la poussière dans la bouche.


 
_ 

 ​


----------



## Dory (13 Janvier 2006)

L'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions...st Bernard.

Et je dirais "Je choisirai le paradis pour le climat, et l'enfer pour la compagnie."

Merci Macelene


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2006)

L'automne traîne en longueur. Dans la piaule format mouchoir de poche d'un de ces hôtels de pré-ville, empilage de chambres et de corps.
 Travaillé par les souvenirs, coincé, il broie du noir le soir devant un bourbon ambré. Il rumine.
Immense, massif, des yeux de fouines, des doigts boudinés, chevalière à l'auriculaire, un monstrueux sourire de crétin satisfait qui brille comme un prisme priapique, ceinture en faux croco, pompes en faux croco. Il paraît que ça fascine les femelles. * Béotien* en quelque sorte. 
 Il est devenu comme ça depuis qu'il a plané jusqu'au Mozambique après avoir bouffé un gâteau frelaté.
 Dehors se fait entendre le croassement des * grenouilles* qui sortent des roubines couvertes de *vapeur*.
 Plus chaud dedans que dehors.
_Mur noir de synapses_.
Il a dans son porte-feuille éculé par des années de poche arrière, des vielles photos d'Elle qui pose souriante, dans des vêtements démodés.
Elle est petite, brune, avec des yeux qui plissent où l'on ne voit jamais éclater de tempêtes, belle à priver l'air de ses particules d'oxygène.Quelque chose d'indompté, d'animal.
_Menace d'un corps_.
 Un manque de style, mais une preuve évidente de caractère, une force psychologique.
 Ces portraits d'Elle l'envoûtent façon vaudou, l'effraient.
_Convulsions de défense_.
 Ses amants n'auraient jamais ressemblés à des psychopathes de films noirs.
 Un fusible pète dans sa tête et part en fumée.
 Des voix lui reviennent saccadées. 
 Des bruits de boucle de ceinture qui claque, une fermeture qui coulisse...
 Soirée alibi... Incapable de réfréner ses pulsions.
 Dans la lumière crue du flash, la vérité explose en tâche.
_Rediffusions instantanées_.
 Flash back,
 Une petite chambre de jeune fille. Un canapé-lit ouvert, une lampe renversée, sur le parquet une *chaussette* blanche. Sous une chaise, une paire de jean's, une culotte, une chaussure de tennis.
 Sur le tapis une tâche de sang. en bordure, trois douilles.
 Elle est tombée là, à moitié nue. Il lui reste son pull. Des marques de brûlure à jamais éteintes.
_Black-out. Morsures de l'horreur et de détresse_
 Blessures par balles. Sa poitrine. Son ventre. Sa tête. Hémorragie majeure.
 Elle n'est plus là. Cela s'est passé en plein jour, au c½ur de l'été, sous le *ventilateur*.
 Enquête. Témoins. Autopsie. Des mois de travail pour rien.
 Cet épisode est archivé sous forme d'arrêt permanent sur images.
 La traînée de chagrin que l'abominable laissait derrière Elle, a fait de sa vie un chemin d'amertume.
 Il avait 20 ans. Elle avait les yeux noisette comme lui. Ils avaient 20 ans. 
Premier béguin, Amour intouchable.
 Flash back, 
 Murmures à deux temps. sa bouche se balade et lui arrache des gémissements, fusion, chuchotements...
"et quand j'aurai peur ou que je mourrai d'ennui, je décrocherai mon téléphone et on tâchera de se retrouver pour boire un café et parler de ce que tu n'as jamais su me proposer..."

Maintenant c'est fini. Il a 40 ans. Aucun drame aussi horrible ne se termine jamais.
Les souvenirs sont brutaux et suspects, bien qu'elle soit partie pour toujours.

_ Pourquoi cette soirée Alibi...? Il a encore le goût de la poussière dans la bouche.


 
_ 



 _ps: relecture ce matin... j'avais oublié deux lignes à la fin..._​  
 ​


----------



## guytantakul (13 Janvier 2006)

Tain ! Ca tue sa race, comme on dit à l'arrêt de bus !
Bravo Hélène, difficile de suivre après ça   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tain ! Ca tue sa race, comme on dit à l'arrêt de bus !
> Bravo Hélène, difficile de suivre après ça   :love:


Dis pas ça, j'en veux plein des textes moi !!!!

... Cela dit, ouais, ça va être rude. Je suis super sensible au style et là, je trouve quand même que ça arrache sa mère (moi, je prend le RER)
Mais c'est le challenge qui fait l'interêt du truc.

Allez, à vos claviers !


----------



## guytantakul (13 Janvier 2006)

Oui, je compte bien participer, mais va falloir sortir les tripes, ma doué* !

* comme on dit à la sortie de la messe en basse bretagne


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> L'automne traîne en longueur. Dans la piaule format mouchoir de poche d'un de ces hôtels de pré-ville, empilage de chambres et de corps.
> Travaillé par les souvenirs, coincé, il broie du noir le soir devant un bourbon ambré. Il rumine.
> Immense, massif, des yeux de fouines, des doigts boudinés, chevalière à l'auriculaire, un monstrueux sourire de crétin satisfait qui brille comme un prisme priapique, ceinture en faux croco, pompes en faux croco. Il paraît que ça fascine les femelles. * Béotien* en quelque sorte.
> Il est devenu comme ça depuis qu'il a plané jusqu'au Mozambique après avoir bouffé un gâteau frelaté.
> ...



* Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macelene.*  :love:


----------



## macelene (17 Janvier 2006)

pnkhead a dit:
			
		

> *Dis pas ça, j'en veux plein des textes moi !!!! Allez, à vos claviers !*




On va quand même pas être deux à faire cette cession...?  


Allez un effort... c'est encore un tradada qui vaut le coup ...!!!


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> On va quand même pas être deux à faire cette cession...?
> Allez un effort... c'est encore un tradada qui vaut le coup ...!!!


Un effort, un effort, c'est vite dit !

Et puis le 31 janvier ( de cette année ? ) c'est loin...

"Ne fais jamais le jour même ce que tu peux remettre au lendemain" a dit le philosophe Heinz Ganzgebrochen.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Janvier 2006)

Fin des années 60, Langley, en Virginie, au siège de la CIA.

L'agent de terrain John Simmons recevait ses instructions de son supérieur direct, Harold Dexter. 
" - Vous partez pour Berlin Est. Vous devrez aider un transfuge à passer de notre côté grâce à de faux papiers diplomatiques." lança Dexter, en tendant un dossier à Simmons. Celui-ci l'examina soigneusement. 
" - Piotr Slevinitch", le fameux physicien?" s'enquit-il.
" - Lui-même. Nous avions perdu sa trace depuis plus de dis ans. Il a passé ces années à travailler pour les Soviétiques dans le plus grand secret, et il désire maintenant nous rejoindre pour que son invention nous revienne. Il s'agit d'une découverte révolutionnaire d'une importance capitale pour notre cause. Slevinitch ne transportera probablement aucun document majeur sur lui ; il aura l'essentiel des résultats de ses travaux en mémoire. C'est pourquoi il est impératif qu'il arrive vivant jusqu'à nous. 
- Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de photo de lui plus récente que celles de ce dossier. 
- Le rendez-vous est arrangé. Trouver Slevinitch sera facile, mais le ramener sera une toute autre affaire. Un tueur surnommé Le Frelon fera tout pour éliminer Slevinitch, et il a la réputation de n'avoir jamais échoué. 
Votre maîtrise du Russe et de l'Allemand vous seront indispensables, de même que votre culture artistique. Vous rencontrerez Slevinitch dans un musée. Il ne vous a encore jamais rencontré, et un manque d'érudition de votre part ne le mettrait pas en confiance. Slevinitch est un passionné d'art, et n'aimerait pas remettre sa vie entre les mains d'un _béotien_." 

Berlin Est. Au début de l'hivers. L&#8217;île des musées, au coeur du quartier de Mitte, entre Unter den Linden et Alexanderplatz. 
Simmons avait rapidement porté son regard sur la silhouette presque frêle et maladroite qui semblait n'avoir jamais rien fait d'autre qu'arpenter les plus prestigieux musées en quête d'on ne sait quel trésor... Un homme entre deux âges, portant un bouc, le nez surmonté de petites lunettes cerclées d'acier, et la tête couverte d'un petit chapeau de feutre qui le vieillissaient sans doute un peu. 
" -Professeur Piotr Slevinitch, je présume...?" lui lança-t-il sans vraiment le regarder.
" -Moi-même. Vous m'avez trouvé facilement... Mais prenez garde, un tueur me traque, et il pourrait passer à l'action d'un moment à l'autre...
- Le Frelon. Je suis au courant. Nous savons en fait peu de choses à son sujet. Savez-vous à quoi il ressemble?...
- Oui.. Je suis suivi depuis plusieurs semaines maintenant, j'en suis certain. Il attend pour agir l'occasion idéale. Vous n'aurez peut-être pas la chance de voir son visage avant qu'il ne frappe... La majorité des gens qui ont pu l'identifier ces dernières années ne sont plus là pour en parler, et pour cause..." Le visage du quinquagénaire exprimait toute la terreur du monde.
" - Vous même, êtes sûr de le reconnaître immédiatement, si vous le voyiez à nouveau?" s'informa Simmons. 
" - Sans aucun doute. On n'oublie pas un visage comme le sien. Mais quand vous le verrez, il sera sans doute déjà trop tard..." Lui-même plus impressionné qu'il le laissait paraître, Simmons se fit un devoir de le rassurer.
" - Pour un enjeu de cette importance, j'emploierai tous les moyens nécessaires. 
- Si vous lui laissez la moindre chance, il ne vous ratera pas. Ma vie n'a aucune importance, mais si mon invention ne parvenait pas à votre gouvernement, des conséquences catastrophiques seraient à craindre... 
- Je ne vais pas me battre avec lui. Si je le vois, je ferai directement le nécessaire." 
Simmons détestait cette mission. Il avait toujours espéré que recourir à une exécution ne serait pas nécessaire. Mais protéger l'invention de Slevinitch devait justifier le recours à n'importe quoi. 
En quittant le musée, Simmons se dit que le porte-clefs en forme de _grenouille_ à lunette qu'il serait machinalement dans sa poche gagnait à rester dissimulé, soigneusement à l'abris du regard d'esthète de son illustre protégé. 

L'étape suivante les conduisit dans un vieil entrepôt délabré, situé dans une zone industrielle en bordure de la frontière. En soulevant à même le sol une plaque de métal rouillé, Simmons dégagea un escalier miteux qui les mena à un sous-sol secret, qui abritait un atelier de contrefaçon. Quelques hommes méfiants s'affairaient à la lueur d'un éclairage approximatif, et imitaient comme personne toutes sortes de documents officiels, de passeports, de laissez-passers... Les supérieurs de Simmons avaient commandé pour Slevinitch et lui-même des faux papiers diplomatiques qui devaient paraître plus vrais que nature. L'endroit refoulait un air vicié saturé de _vapeur_ d'eau. Une odeur entêtante d'encre industrielle et de papier tiède achevait de rendre inconfortable le seul fait de respirer... Slevinitch risquait de se trouver incommodé par tout ce que ces presses et autres bains chimiques pouvaient dégager comme émanations potentiellement toxiques, pensa Simmons. 
Sans même dire un mot, un petit homme apporta à Simmons quelque chose enroulé dans un torchon d'une propreté douteuse. Un Browning automatique neuf millimètres équipé d'un silencieux, et muni de deux chargeurs. Simmons inspecta soigneusement l'arme et la rangea sous son pardessus. 
On procéda à des photos d'identité, développées immédiatement, puis soigneusement agrafées aux faux papiers qui venaient d'être fabriqués. 
Restait maintenant à quitter l'endroit aussi discrètement qu'il avait été gagné... La frontière devait être la dernière étape critique.  

Les deux hommes passèrent devant un _ventilateur_ qui servait à faire sécher de l'encre sur divers documents, puis ils remontèrent au rez-de-chaussée, et quittèrent l'entrepôt.  
Il n'était que seize heures, et le jour déclinait déjà. Un brouillard épais diminuait encore la visibilité, et achevait de rendre l'endroit inquiétant. Emmitouflés dans leurs pardessus, les deux hommes se mirent à marcher d'un pas vif.
Pour la première fois, Simmons ressentit des frissons qu'il ne devait pas qu'au froid. Diffuse, insidieuse, la peur le gagnait désormais... D'autant qu'aucun danger ne semblait s'être encore présenté... Mais Simmons se dit que cette distance à parcourir à pied entre la zone industrielle et le centre ville était sans doute celle où Slevinitch et lui seraient exposés, vulnérables... Discrètement, sous son pardessus, Simmons resserra sa main contre la crosse de son Browning...
Les deux hommes quittaient désormais la zone industrielle. Rien ne s'était passé. Simmons se dit que le Frelon avait peut-être bien perdu la trace de Slevinitch. Le tueur allait peut-être faire l'expérience de son premier échec, espéra-t-il. 
" - Encore un effort, Professeur Slevinitch", lança-t-il à son compagnon d'infortune. " Nous ne sommes qu'à quelques minutes du centre ville, et nous aurons sans doute franchi la frontière dans moins de deux heures...", ajouta-t-il pour achever de le rassurer. Mais il n'obtint de la part du quinquagénaire qu'un regard de terreur... 
" - Le Frelon!..." cria-t-il alors en tremblant, et en désignant fébrilement une silhouette qui se détachait maintenant de la pénombre... En moins d'une seconde, Simmons sortit son arme, l'ajusta, et tira. Il tira successivement plusieurs coups, aussi vite que possible, et ne cessa qu'à l'instant où sa cible finit par toucher le sol, en un ultime soubresaut. 
L'endroit grouilla bientôt de policiers. Ils ne trouvèrent qu'un cadavre. Tué de cinq balles.

Bien que précipité, le passage de la frontière se déroula sans encombre. 
Les deux hommes avaient ensuite gagné les Etats-Unis. 
Simmons marchait d'un pas nerveux vers le bureau d'Harold Dexter. Il avait détesté cette mission. Il essayait de se persuader de la nécessité de son geste, de l'importance de sa mission, mais il n'y parvint pas. Le remords le gagnait. Il essaya ensuite de se dire qu'il était nécessaire de débarrasser le monde de nuisibles tels que le Frelon, et qu'il fallait bien des gens pour faire le sale boulot. 
Simmons était désormais assis dans le bureau de Dexter, face à ce dernier. 
" - Face à la gravité de la situation, les services secrets Est-allemands et soviétiques ont décidé de collaborer avec nous." commença Dexter. Simmons ressentit soudain un profond malaise, comme à l'instant précédant l'annonce d'un événement terrible. Dexter poursuivit :
" - L'homme que vous avez abattu à Berlin Est n'était autre que le professeur Piotr Slevinitch, le physicien que vous étiez censé escorter. Le rapport de la morgue dit qu'il leur a suffit de baisser la _chaussette_ droite du cadavre pour découvrir à sa cheville une marque de naissance identifiant à coup sûr Slevinitch. Que ne nous avaient-ils communiqué ce détail plus tôt... Le Frelon était mieux renseigné que nous le pensions, et il vous a manipulé du début à la fin. Il s'est fait passer pour Slevinitch, et c'est avec lui que vous avez voyagé. Il a sans doute adoré le moment où vous avez exécuté Slevinitch. Alors que lui-même sera grassement payé en récompense de votre geste. Le passage de la frontière l'aura sans doute aussi beaucoup amusé. Il voulait passer à l'Ouest. Peut-être pour des raisons personnelles... Ou professionnelles. Il vous doit d'avoir réussi. Qui plus est sous aussi bonne escorte. 
Le secret de Slevinitch est sans doute mort avec lui. Son invention est perdue pour notre cause. Personne ne couvrira votre bavure, et surtout pas nous. Votre carrière d'agent secret est terminée. Et je ne donne pas cher de votre peau. Le Frelon voudra peut-être vous tuer lui-même, car vous l'avez approché de près. Et même en dehors de lui, il ne manquera pas de tireurs d'élite que l'on paiera des fortunes pour vous faire payer la mort de Slevinitch. 
Pourtant, vous étiez un bon agent. Et un vrai patriote. Et vous connaissiez l'importance de votre mission. 
Faut-il une pareille catastrophe pour que vous l'appreniez... L'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions."


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2006)

La guerre froide est relancée.
Brrr !
Quel sale temps, un temps d'hiver...
Bonne idée H-F, ça réchauffe.


----------



## guytantakul (26 Janvier 2006)

Crotte ! J'avais tout pigé dès le départ. 
Et c'est du à une seule chose (bien conne) : la longueur du texte (visible d'un coup d'½il) ne pouvait pas laisser une autre issue à l'histore. C'est bien dommage car en feuillets dans un livre, c'était tout bon !
Bravo la mouche (ou devrais-je dire le frelon ?) ! 

(faut que je me décide, mais c'est de plus en plus dur )


----------



## macelene (26 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> (faut que je me décide, mais c'est de plus en plus dur )



 Mais bon ya encore du temps et de la place... on va pas rester juste trois...?  :mouais:

Allez Guytan au taf...   :love:

Ps:   HF...


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Crotte ! J'avais tout pigé dès le départ.
> Et c'est du à une seule chose (bien conne) : la longueur du texte (visible d'un coup d'½il) ne pouvait pas laisser une autre issue à l'histore. C'est bien dommage car en feuillets dans un livre, c'était tout bon !
> Bravo la mouche (ou devrais-je dire le frelon ?) !
> 
> (faut que je me décide, mais c'est de plus en plus dur )


Je pense que je devrais peut-être un peu améliorer mon sens du suspense, en effet.


----------



## Nephou (26 Janvier 2006)

Vite, très vite, les brumes du matin se ruent et recouvrent la Seine, accrochant leur tulle aux arbres nus. La nuit n&#8217;a laissé qu&#8217;un souvenir du silence étouffé par la ville.  Les artères grasses de particules d&#8217;hydrocarbure sont déjà bouchées.

Le soleil restera couché ; je me retourne dans des draps froissés. L&#8217;empreinte d&#8217;une épaule nue dérange le volume d&#8217;un oreiller comme un obstacle à ma paresse ; cet écueil enfin me réveille. Le temps passe moins vite que prévu : l'espritr vrillé sous mon crâne.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Crotte ! J'avais tout pigé dès le départ.


 Moi non - en fait, à force de voir des films américains à tiroirs alambiqués, je cherchais super compliqué et du coup, la fin m'a surpris.

Bravo HF !

Allez, loustic, guy, je vous attends, courage ! (les autres aussi, mais ces deux là, je sens qu'ils vont contribuer - en tous cas que l'envie les titille)
Et bien sûr, Nephou (pas mal l'idée de la bande annonce, je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été fait ici, mais sympa. Ca donne envie de lire le texte entier)


----------



## aricosec (28 Janvier 2006)

-
de quoi de quoi, ! je sors  d'un chek-up -hosto,cure de desintox mega-octets et  tout le toutim,j'esquive habilement GUYTAN et ses mots compliqués,et  je tombe sur MACELENE et son texte indetronable ou presque,je vais essayé de pondre un truc,mais vous attendez pas a du nanan,du haut de  gamme,du sucre d'orge, non,pas question,je ne vais pas  gacher  mes neurones ce coup ci,deux mois et demi de  standby,je suios comme un legume,enfin,j'attaque  le brouilly,ça va s'arranger,je suis reviendu,au boulot tous, le doyen est la !
---------------


----------



## guytantakul (28 Janvier 2006)

Bienvenue chez toi, Arico


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Janvier 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> de quoi de quoi, ! je sors d'un chek-up -hosto,cure de desintox mega-octets et tout le toutim,j'esquive habilement GUYTAN et ses mots compliqués,et je tombe sur MACELENE et son texte indetronable ou presque,je vais essayé de pondre un truc,mais vous attendez pas a du nanan,du haut de gamme,du sucre d'orge, non,pas question,je ne vais pas gacher mes neurones ce coup ci,deux mois et demi de standby,je suios comme un legume,enfin,j'attaque le brouilly,ça va s'arranger,je suis reviendu,au boulot tous, le doyen est la !
> ---------------





			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue chez toi, Arico


Bon retour chez toi, en effet.


----------



## macelene (28 Janvier 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> de quoi de quoi, ! je sors d'un chek-up -hosto,cure de desintox mega-octets et tout le toutim,j'esquive habilement GUYTAN et ses mots compliqués,et je tombe sur MACELENE et son texte indetronable ou presque,je vais essayé de pondre un truc,mais vous attendez pas a du nanan,du haut de gamme,du sucre d'orge, non,pas question,je ne vais pas gacher mes neurones ce coup ci,deux mois et demi de standby,je suios comme un legume,enfin,j'attaque le brouilly,ça va s'arranger,je suis reviendu,au boulot tous, le doyen est la !
> ---------------





... tu vas mieux ?  

LA boutanche de Brouilly en est où ?    


Allez on attend, on va pas rester 3 pelés... pour cette cession de PnkHead qd même...:mouais:


----------



## Nephou (28 Janvier 2006)

_moi je fais le tondu


_'lut 'cosec


----------



## macelene (28 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _moi je fais le tondu
> 
> 
> _'lut 'cosec





oui mais bon...  :rateau:   


JE sais tu n'as plus beaucoup de temps..


----------



## loustic (28 Janvier 2006)

Aricosec, bonjour et tout et tout...

Doyen ? Hum !!!

Ce fil est pavé de bonnes intentions, il faut réagir.


----------



## Nephou (29 Janvier 2006)

Vite, très vite, les brumes du matin se ruent et recouvrent la Seine, accrochant leur tulle aux arbres nus. La nuit n&#8217;a laissé qu&#8217;un souvenir du silence étouffé par la ville. Les artères grasses de particules d&#8217;hydrocarbure sont déjà bouchées.

Le soleil restera couché ; je me tourne et retourne dans les draps froissés. L&#8217;empreinte d&#8217;une épaule nue dérange le volume d&#8217;un oreiller comme un obstacle à ma paresse ; cet écueil enfin me réveille. Le temps passe moins vite que prévu : l'esprit vrillé sous mon crâne. Je me jette hors du lit plus que je ne me lève.

L&#8217;odeur lascive du beurre imprégnant le pain grillée gomme un peu les douleurs. Il est temps de me plonger dans mon café ; je m&#8217;en imbibe comme le ferait une grenouille séchée, roulée dans sa bouteille d&#8217;alcool. Penché sur l&#8217;abîme noire je cherche des indices concernant mon passé proche. La mémoire de ma nuit passée gît broyée dans un repli de mon cerveau. Au deuxième bol mes brumes s&#8217;estompent, me laissant une vague lucidité et pas mal de questions. Après une longue douche mes pas mouillés me ramènent vers ma chambre et son lit défait. J'esquive trois chaussettes emmêlées.  Dos à la fenêtre je sèche doublement.

Une trace de sang au milieu du lit, quelques cheveux roux et un verre renversé. Je reconnais le cognac à ses vapeurs. Mon regard se fixe partout ne s&#8217;arrêtant nulle-part. Je fouille l&#8217;espace familier à la recherche d&#8217;un papier ou d&#8217;un mot laissé, d&#8217;un numéro de téléphone griffonné sur un ticket de bus. Désespéré je regarde sous le lit. Une chaussette et un slip se mélangent sans pudeur ni élégance au milieu des moutons. Je m&#8217;habille.

L&#8217;air frais ne me fait pas le bien escompté. Mes ma peau semble se rétracter sous le froid ; mes doigts craquent et mes os gémissent. Le portail n&#8217;était pas fermé. Le trottoir luit de saleté. Je joue un instant à exhaler de la vapeur d&#8217;eau. Mon long manteau me pèse sans me protéger du froid. Mains dans les poches je fais sonner des clefs.


*à suivre là je vais me coucher*


----------



## aricosec (29 Janvier 2006)

-
-c'etait un matin de janvier
il faisait froid,j'avais les boules
je n'avais pas d'CHAUSSETTES aux pieds
et pourtant j'etais super cool

je lisais un trés vieux polar
ou l'on y trouve plusieurs morts
vous savez un de ces nanars
qu'on relit encore et encore

les livres un peu trop futés
c'est pas pour moi pauv' BEOTIEN
je ne suis p'tete pas un raté
mais comme bagages j'ai p'resque rien

exemple pour voir le temps qui fait
je ne me sert pas de GRENOUILLE
j'allume la télé c'est parfait
en attendant j'me géle les ?ouilles

de mon nez sort de la VAPEUR
comme des machines des temps anciens
du temps de melies sur péloche
et d'y penser me fait du bien

page trente deux, soudain c'est affreux
l'homme est entré dans la demeure
qui n'est qu'un pauvre asile de vieux
il brandit un VENTILATEUR

il n'a pas d'intentions louables
un air mechant , ça c'est certain
du pire il en ait bien capable
faudra pas qu'on joue au malin

mamy cruchon ouvre sa gueule
d'un seul coup il lui coupe la tete
c'etait pas un ventilateur
une tronçonneuse,ça c'est trop bete

papy qui s'faisait la rombiere
va au charbon,ça c'est humain
la tronso lui passe au travers
il s'eparpille dans le jardin

le toubib qui n'a rien comprit
essaye de r'coller les morceaux
il fait la conn'rie de sa vie
sa tete roule dans le caniveau
-
ouf j'aperçois ma douce amie
je commençais a avoir le trac
elle est toujours aussi jolie
je range mon bouquin dans un sac


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2006)

Toujours aussi en verve l'arico !


----------



## Nephou (30 Janvier 2006)

Vite, très vite, les brumes du matin se ruent et recouvrent la Seine, accrochant leur tulle aux arbres nus. La nuit n&#8217;a laissé qu&#8217;un souvenir du silence étouffé par la ville. Les artères grasses de particules d&#8217;hydrocarbure sont déjà bouchées.
Le soleil restera couché ; je me tourne et retourne dans les draps froissés. L&#8217;empreinte d&#8217;une épaule nue dérange le volume d&#8217;un oreiller comme un obstacle à ma paresse ; cet écueil enfin me réveille. Le temps passe moins vite que prévu : l'esprit vrillé sous mon crâne. Je me jette hors du lit plus que je ne me lève.

L&#8217;odeur lascive du beurre imprégnant le pain grillée gomme un peu les douleurs. Il est temps de me plonger dans mon café ; je m&#8217;en imbibe comme le ferait une grenouille séchée, roulée dans sa bouteille d&#8217;alcool. Penché sur l&#8217;abîme noire je cherche des indices concernant mon passé proche. La mémoire de ma nuit passée gît broyée dans un repli de mon cerveau. Au deuxième bol mes brumes s&#8217;estompent, me laissant une vague lucidité et pas mal de questions. Après une longue douche mes pas mouillés me ramènent vers ma chambre et son lit défait. J'esquive trois chaussettes emmêlées. Dos à la fenêtre je sèche doublement.

Une trace de sang au milieu du lit, quelques cheveux roux et un verre renversé. Je reconnais le cognac à ses vapeurs. Mon regard se fixe partout ne s&#8217;arrêtant nulle-part. Je parcours l&#8217;espace familier à la recherche d&#8217;un papier ou d&#8217;un mot laissé, d&#8217;un numéro de téléphone griffonné sur un ticket de bus. Désespéré, je fouille du regard le dessous du lit ; y dérangeant quelques moutons au milieu desquels se mélange sans pudeur ni élégance un slip et une chaussette. Je m&#8217;habille. Une morceau de note de taxi est accroché au cannage vieillissant de la chaise. Je peux seulement y lire : « Arrêté interpréfectoral n°2005-[&#8230;] Fixant les tarifs applica[&#8230;] ». Je ne comprends pas : pas de carte de visite ni de numéro de téléphone ou de pochette d&#8217;allumettes. Le miroir de la salle de bain est immaculé. Excédé je prends mon manteau, un peu de monnaie et je sors en faisant claquer la porte.

L&#8217;air frais ne me fait pas le bien escompté. Ma peau semble se rétracter sous le froid ; mes doigts craquent et mes os gémissent. Le portail n&#8217;était pas fermé. Le trottoir luit de saleté. Je joue un instant à exhaler de la vapeur d&#8217;eau. Je fume « pour de faux » en songeant à ces cheveux roux et à ce sang.  Mon long manteau me pèse sans me protéger du froid. Mains dans les poches je fais sonner des clefs.

Étonné, j&#8217;extrait de la poche gauche un trousseau qui ne m&#8217;appartient pas. Un porte-clefs ridicule représentant ce qu&#8217;en béotien je qualifierai de &#8220;truc ridicule ressemblant à un dragon juvénile&#8221;. Trois clefs, trois serrures. Qui ferment quelles portes ? Dans quelle rue de quelle ville ? Enfermé dans mes pensées je &#8230; et dans les pattes d&#8217;un basset. Je m&#8217;excuse ; baisse la tête et coupe court aux protestations en reprenant ma course. Le froid me pousse dans les bras mousseux d&#8217;un bistrot surchauffé. Les paniers de croissants n&#8216;abritent plus que des miettes. Je commande un sandwich et la pression indispensable pour le faire passer. Le commissariat est à deux pas ; je pourrais y déposer le rousseau au dragon narquois. Je prends ma décision en finissant les pistaches égarées sur le comptoir. Mon reflet dans les pales chromées de l&#8217;antique ventilateur me fait peur. Mes bras fourmillent.

En remontant chez moi je dépose les clés.


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2006)

*Sur terre arrivèrent des Martiens
Lui plutôt du genre béotien
Elle était carrément fripouille
Petite femme verte comme la grenouille

Pour se faire aux moeurs des terriens
Après avoir emménagé
Il acheta toutes sortes de biens
Machins électroménagers
Télés et aussi des ordis
Sans oublier un bon brouilly

Au retour d'une exploration
L'attendait la désolation
Bourrée au milieu du pajot
Elle avait bu tout le beaujo

Il trouva à sa grande stupeur
La gnole dans le fer à vapeur
Les biftons dans l'aspirateur
Le tabac dans l'ventilateur
Du beau linge dans la vinaigrette
Où est donc cette foutue chaussette ?
*

NB Les nombreux "scientifiques" qui ont rencontré des Martiens affirment à 75,6% qu'ils sont unijambistes.


----------



## macelene (31 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Vite, très vite, les brumes du matin ....
> Mon reflet dans les pales chromées de l&#8217;antique ventilateur me fait peur. Mes bras fourmillent.
> 
> En remontant chez moi je dépose les clés.


Décidement je suis fan...   :style:  :love:

Sans oublier les afficionados de la plume en vers... sont balèzes...   Arico et loustic...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

J'ai proposé un sujet, plein de bonnes intentions,
Demain matin, il me faudra, parmis tant de textes talentueux, désigner un(e) lauréat(e) - c'est l'enfer !
Pris à mon propre piège.

Merci à tous.


----------



## aricosec (31 Janvier 2006)

purée de purée,je trouve que ça picole sec dans ce thread ces temps ci !
mes avis que l'année commence mal,va y avoir du foie en gerbe,va manquer des donneurs


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

***********
* MACELENE *
***********​
Pour avoir préféré la suggestion, l'évocation et l'atmosphère à la banale description, bravo.

Mais le choix fut difficile, je suis bien content de rentrer dans le rang des futur participants. Encore *bravo et merci à tous*.


Allez, à toi la main, grande.




PS : quand même un "prix spécial du jury" à HumanFly dont le texte était le plus proche de ce que j'aurais fait moi, face à ce sujet (ça flatte mon égo).


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2006)

Bravo PonkPonkPonk !!!

Bravo Macelene coincoincoin !!!

On attend de pied ferme.

Les délais les moins longs sont les plus courts.


----------



## aricosec (1 Février 2006)

-
-
http://images.google.fr/images?q=tbn:jJcRn6nLoz2U_M:www.angelfire.com/space/u_line/detectives.jpg
_*je dirais meme plus bravo ! bravo ! MACELENE *_
*-*
*et hommage confraternel a* LOUSTIC quand meme pour ses vers ......de vase :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Février 2006)

Bravo macelene. 

 J'attends avec impatience le prochain sujet. :love:


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bravo macelene.
> J'attends avec impatience le prochain sujet. :love:


En attendant on peut méditer cette profonde pensée extraite des souvenirs de Madame Claude :

"Lorsqu'elle montre le Doigt à un imbécile en le désignant de la lune, l'imbécile regarde la lune"


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> ***********
> * MACELENE *
> ***********​
> Pour avoir préféré la suggestion, l'évocation et l'atmosphère à la banale description, bravo.
> ...





:rose: :rose: Merci PonkHead...  ... je vais donc avoir du boulot... en espérant que le nombre de participants... (4 textes c'est pas trop de boulot...) soit juste un peu supérieur... 

Je m'en vais réfléchir aux *MOts et je vous poste ça bien vite... 

Merci à TOus...
*


----------



## guytantakul (2 Février 2006)

Bravo (j'en étais sur ausi, faur dire )
Alors, pour plus de participants, faut un truc ouvert, mais comme j'ai rien fait la dernière fois, j'ai qu'à fermer ma grande bouche  

EDIT : à ma décharge, je n'aime pas mûrir les choses. C'est souvent de suite ou pas - biotype dit du gros con (faut que je travaille là-dessus, je sais  )


----------



## aricosec (3 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bravo (j'en étais sur ausi, faur dire )
> Alors, pour plus de participants, faut un truc ouvert, mais comme j'ai rien fait la dernière fois, j'ai qu'à fermer ma grande bouche
> 
> EDIT : à ma décharge, je n'aime pas mûrir les choses. C'est souvent de suite ou pas - biotype dit du gros con (faut que je travaille là-dessus, je sais  )


-
toi qui te nomme roi du pet trol
au lieu de  bollées de  chouchen
si tu trouve ta plume trop molle
fait plutot l'plein de kerosen
-
-
KEROSEN ;;: melange special pour neurones en stanby
15 decilitres de vin blanc
1 cuillerée a café de miel
5 decilitres de  calvados
un zest de piment rouge taillé fin
-
faire tremper le zest de piment un quart d'heure dans le vin blanc
verser le miel,emulsionner avec la cuillere,ajouter le calva,touiller;
enlever le zest de piment,
-
ingurgiter d'un trait la composition
ça n'arrangera rien cher GUYTAN
_mais au moins ça donnera une excuse  valable a ta  dechéance   _


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2006)

Dis donc l'Aricosecoueur, ça ne s'arrange pas !!!

Le chouchen suffit amplement pour entraîner la déchéance.


----------



## guytantakul (3 Février 2006)

Je vais tenter le diable et me procurer une bouteille de calva (le reste est en stock)


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2006)

Thème... :  *Passages Secrets vers la FOlie.

- scorie  manuscrite
- bistouri
- les délices du sacrifice
- songes luxurieux
- caresser


*Si vous voulez bien je vous propose de prendre cette phrase pour commencer... Mais libre à vous de l'utiliser ou de vous en inspirer...  (vous faites comme vous voulez...  )

_*"Une odeur de nausée retenue, de cave mal ventilée, une odeur aigre de cafards écrasés et de chloroforme répandu..."


*_* Date le 12 février 2006 et passage de témoin le 13 février... *_*  


*Guytan... 10 jours c'est assez court...?   _


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

Une odeur de nausée retenue, de cave mal ventilée, une odeur aigre 

ça pue.
Quoi ?
Oui.

de cafards écrasés et de chloroforme répandu, c'est ça qui m'a réveillé.
ces salauds ne

Pyjama trempé, sueur et foutre, cauchemards
*songes luxurieux*
ils ne nettoyent pas.
Salauds !
Mais ils n'existent pas.
je le sais.
Tenir...

Je suis tellement bourré de cachetons, je
combien de temps encore ?
Je dois
Vous devez savoir !
Le *bistouri *de la vérité doit encore une fois déchirer vos cerveaux obtus, *caresser *d'acier luisant vos lobes sanguinolents, je

perd le contr

non !!!
Allez, se jeter :
DOOM V - réseau
Troisième niveau,
juste avant le temple
passage secret. Il est difficile.
Ils disent qu'il n'existe pas.
j'y étais.
Alain est mort - *les délices du sacrifice *- l'ouverture de la porte
secrete secrete secrete secrète secrète secrète
stop


je sais
parfois
je dis, j'explique
mais on ne m'écoute pas
*les scories manuscrites *finiront au bûcher des vanités obscuuuuures

vous devez savoir,
vous devez comprendre.

Quoi ?

Oui,
DOOM
le passage
secret
au-delà ?
Moi.

Moi, bordel de merde, moi, assis à mon bureau, jouant à DOOM
jouant à DOOM jouant à DOOM, jouant

moi
moi moi moi 
l'âbime.

vous n'existez pas,
je n'existe pas,
la machine est folle,

je eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## guytantakul (3 Février 2006)

_*Une odeur de nausée retenue, dans cette cave mal ventilée, une odeur aigre de cafards écrasés et de vinaigre transpiré se répand alentours...
C'est de moi qu'elle vient, cette odeur - transpirant dans mon vieux pull fétiche, accroupi devant cette brique qui me semble être tout sauf réfractaire.
Rituel : déplier l'origami cinq plis contenant les délices du sacrifice. Verser un bon peu dans cette vieille cuiller tordue qui s'oxyde, à force de la caresser d'une main tremblante chaque jour un peu plus. Le creuset est exempt de sueur et de fait toujours nickelé, malgré les attaques acides citriques et acétiques répétées.
Chauffer jusqu'à l'ébullition - ne pas trembler, puis reposer le tout sur cette fameuse brique. Déchirer avec les dents un bout de ce tampon périodique dérobé chez une fille compréhensive qui m'a hébergé cette nuit  - pour filtrer mon millilitre.
Place maintenant au combat contre le corps qui s'insurge.
Découvrant en relevant la manche un nombre assez élévé de ces scories manuscrites, je tapotte de ci, de là, indécis.
Puis, ma BD plastipak U-40 mark IV en guise de bistouri, je joue au chirurgien avec fougue tout seul devant ma brique. La veine et moi nous nous cherchons. Chassé-croisé hésitant ou brutal, corrida sous-cutanée.
Ca y est, je crois, un retour de piston me le confirme. Le cylindre brun se coiore d'une fleur rouge. J'ai trouvé l'égout ! Bolide ! Je n'attends pas un dixième de seconde pour valider.
Tain' Elle est bonne !
*__*Une odeur de nausée retenue à grand peine, dans cette cave mal ventilée, mais pas de songes luxurieux, rien que du vide programmé.*_


----------



## aricosec (4 Février 2006)

-
moi qui me croyait en bout de piste,a coté du GUYTOUNET ,ça n'est pas grave  
P'tain :mouais:  le mec , l'est pas en forme :afraid: 
va p'tete ben falloir faire un gala MACG pour payer  sa clinique
mais non ! ,je ne chanterais pas    
j'aime bien moi !


----------



## macelene (4 Février 2006)

Merci Ponkhead et Guytan....  

c'est du rapide, fidèle à toi même Guy... ...
JE veux bien te répondre en écho... je cherche les veines de la Vie... pour te dire combien ces passages secrets vers la Folie ont détruit... 
Dans les méandres secret je puiserais mes mots (maux) et te raconterai...


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2006)

*Une odeur de nausée retenue, de cave mal ventilée, une odeur aigre de cafards écrasés et de chloroforme répandu...
... Pourtant, comme l'argent, les blattes n'ont pas d'odeur, même écrasées. Le cafard non plus, mais jaillissant de l'écran en millions d'effluves lancinantes, il s'incruste entre les touches du clavier, le transforme en scorie manuscrite, pénètre l'esprit de l'internaute à l'agonie lui imposant les plus glauques rêveries. Recevoir comme autant de coups de bistouri les pensées mortelles élaborées par les survivants du showbiz, parasites acharnés détenteurs de l'absolue arme du mensonge, subir les discours moralisateurs sans fin des ignares et insensibles journalistes régnants, finalement, fermer les yeux et se résoudre à chercher les délices du sacrifice... Rien ne pourrait l'empêcher, rien ne saurait obstruer le passage définitif vers le repos et le repli sur soi loin du regard des autres, pas même  les anciens songes luxurieux autrefois éblouissants signes de vie, aujourd'hui tristes déchets de la mémoire.
Qui aidera à caresser le plus petit espoir ?*




(Après relecture du petit poème en prose intitulé "Le chien et le flacon")


----------



## macelene (6 Février 2006)

Loustic...  

et par ordre d'apparition....  


*PonkHead...

Guytan...

Loustic...



... 

reste encore un peu de temps pour...:rateau: écrire...
*


----------



## macmarco (7 Février 2006)

Ca fait un moment que je n'ai pas participé, mais là, le sujet m'a inspiré. 

Avertissement :
Eloignez les enfants et attatchez vos ceintures, en sachant que vous aurez quand même une dernière possibilité de faire machine arrière.  

Flash(2,8 Mo - Texte - Images - Son)


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait un moment que je n'ai pas participé, mais là, le sujet m'a inspiré.




Des fois c'est bon d'attendre, non pas des scories manuscrites... ... 

mais les flashs des ténèbres... 


*PonkHead...

Guytan...

Loustic...

Macmarco...
*


----------



## aricosec (7 Février 2006)

Thème... : Passages Secrets vers la FOlie.[]
- scorie manuscrite,- bistouri,- les délices du sacrifice,- songes luxurieux,- caresser
----------------------------
Une odeur de nausée retenue, de cave mal ventilée, une odeur aigre de cafards écrasés
et de chloroforme répandu,le doute n'est plus permis,je suis a la morgue,mais pourquoi donc
est je repondu au telephone .................
-
"allo ,inspecteur rico ?,ici l'agent LEMMY gorgeon je vous appelle pour vous informer
d'une intrusion dans votre immeuble,il serait bon que vous rappliquiez illico".
ne pouvant deléguer cette enquete a un autre bidasse,je fus bien obligé d'y foncer.
deux minutes plus tard j'enfonçais le champignon de ma vielle R16.
(ça c'etait de la caisse vingt dious !  )
-
quand j'arrivais au bas de la casba,un attroupement s'etait formé,un mec qui mangeait
une crepe machinalement,tout en regardant le raisiné sur le trottoir,me fit comprendre
que les SONGES LUXURIEUX,QUE J'AVAIS CARESSE,finiraient en eau de boudin,l'amour de
mon metier d'investigations,inscriraient mes desirs dans un bouquin d'utopies.
toutes mes privations seraient citées dans le grand livre "LES DELICES DU SACRIFICE".
que l'ont allonge tout les jours de nos frutrations.
la bagarre a coup de poings d'alcoolo que j'avais espéré s'etait transformé en coups de
surin,un lobe d'oreille plus loin,ce fut confirmé.
deux poulardins me degagérent le passage de l'immeuble,je grimpais vite fait les
deux etages qui me separait du drame,un pied mis dans le couloir,je fut téthanisé,les
murs etaient repeind en rouge et rose,cherchant a comprendre le rose,je m'approchai
de la cloison,pour constater que c'etait un amas de cervelle et d'os,des hurlements
dans un appart' de l'etage me statufierent,un flic de l'etage plus proche de la porte,
voulant sans doute m'épater, tete baissé,comme lancelot dans la culotte de guenievre
enfonça la porte,quelques bruits bizarres me conseillerent de ne pas jouer au con,j'appelais
donc un autre larron,pas plus finaud d'ailleurs,sans demander "quoi qui se passe chef ? "
auquel cas d'ailleurs je n'aurais pas repondu non plus,disparu aussi dans l'appart.
"swaf"..swaff"...swiifff"..swwwaaafff",ou quelque chose comme ça,je me reculais
un peu plus,quand bondissant sur le palier,un ostrogo plus proche du yeti que de delon
stoppa,gauche,droite,son regard me transperça,me prenant pour quantité negligeable
vu le pipi qui tachait mon entrejambe,il s'enfui de l'autre coté,je m'approchais
de la porte,mes deux pelerines avaient été decalquées sur le mur,ce qui fit dire au
profiler qui arrivait,que la chose etait un artiste,il s'exprimai en decorant les cloisons
de SCORIES MANUSCRITES, qu"elle se faisait fort de comprendre un jour si on lui
laisait encore une douzaine de cobayes,c'est que le metier de profiler,c'est pas evident.
...............
chiotte de metier,le decoupeur de viande qui continuais de s'activer me cracha violemment
"vous faites chiez avec vos conneries,j'avais pas fini de becq'ter, maintenant ça sera froid.
et deux cervelles meunieres rechauffées c'est pas bon,"
" bon ,tout vos gus se sont fait dessouder au BISTOURI ! , et a voir ça,le mec est costaud
et sais s'en servir,m'est avis que vous etes pas au bout de vos peines"
"" a toi tom decembre,tu peus emballer tes clients "
,
_*depeche du prefet*_
bonnes dames et bonnes gens,planquez vos miches , le tueur au bistouri rode
sur son calepin est noté "MACELENE" on ne sait pas pourquoi,mais si vous la
connaissez ,prevenez la" :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Ti'punch (7 Février 2006)

_*Une odeur de nausée retenue, de cave mal ventilée, une odeur aigre de cafards écrasés et de chloroforme répandu*_, une vague d'air vicié me saute à la gorge tel un chien enragé et assoifé de sang. Quelque part derrière moi quelques rayons de lune donnent une lueur blafarde à la scène. Pourtant je ne vois rien de plus qu'une cave à peine poussièreuse, une cave quelconque.
On y trouve épars, les restes d'une étagère vermoulue. Quelques bocaux tombés de l'étagère sont encore intact, ils contiennent des serpents et autres reptiles naturalisés. Il y a une table avec des papiers entassés, des revues scientifiques, beaucoup de notes griffonées, des quantités énormes de dessins que je n'arrive pas à comprendre. Tout autour, sur les murs il y a des _*scories manuscrites.*_ Un exemplaire du "Arkham Advertiser" daté du 30 avril 1925 est posé sur la table comme si son  lecteur s'était levé pour aller aux toilettes. Seulement voilà... Il a disparu depuis 5 ans! 

Encore un courant d'air qui me surprend. Cette impression désagréable me reprend...Je sens la sueur qui dégouline le long de mon dos. Il fait un froid mortel, la frayeur me paralyse. Il y a vraiment quelquechose d'anormal. Déjà le reste de la demeure de mon professeur me paraissait bizarre, mais là c'est le comble. Partout ailleur la poussière s'est entassée, la cuisine est inutilisée depuis des lustres, les chambres sont devenues la demeure de rats et autres rongeurs. Partout il y a une odeur d'urine et d'excréments de rongeurs qui vous asphyxie. Mais ici c'est différent. Il y autre chose. Je ne parviens pas à aller au fond de la pièce. Impossible de bouger plus loin que les endroits où retombent les rayons de la lune. Comme si j'avias peur du noir! Encore que ce n'est pas l'obscurité qui m'effraie, mais plutôt ce qu'elle cache...

Soudain du fond de la cave, là où l'obscurité semble absorber la réalité, surgissent deux yeux jaunes. La chose avance rapidement vers moi. Ce regard est effrayant, non par sa mechanceté ou la folie, mais par la froideur qu'il recèle, l'absence totale d'humanité.

C'est alors que je me réveille en hurlant. Je suis en nage dans mon lit. Un vent frais agite les rideaux et vient me _*caresser. *_Je me lève rapidement pour fermer la fenêtre et tirer les rideaux. Je ne suporte plus les rayons de la lune. Depuis deux ans je suis hanté par le même rêve. Mes _*songes luxurieux*_ d'adolescents ont laissé place à de terribles nuits agitées et effrayantes. Notemment lorsque la lune est pleine.

Voilà deux ans que j'ai décidé de retrouver mon ancien professeur et ami, Charles R. Addams. Deux ans que je passe à retarder l'echéance où il faudra que j'y retourne.
Je me souviens de nos longues soirées à discuter de choses et d'autres. C'était un orateur et un chercheur passionné. Il suscitait l'admiration et la crainte parmi les gens qui le cotoyaient. 
J'étais pour ma part fasciné par de nombreux phénomènes dits para-normaux et toutes les légendes populaires de la région d'Arkham. J'ai depuis le regret de l'avoir entrainé sur cette pente. Depuis ce fameux soir où je lui ai fait découvrir la collection cachée de la bibliothèque de l'université, il n'a pas passé une nuit sans en étudier chaque ligne. Il étudait les tréfonds des reptiles en jouant à grands coups de _*bistouri*_. Depuis cette nuit, son regard a changé, il est devenu plus calme, avec une lueure fraide qui couvait au fond. Je n'aurais jamais dû lui faire découvrir ce pan de la réalité que la plupart d'entre nous refusons de voir. Dans notre dernière discussion il était parti très loin dans son délire, beaucoup plus loin que je ne me le suis jamais permis. Il me parlait de révolution dans l'évolution des espèces, qu'on puvait intervenir sur le cycle naturel, améliorer les choses. Il me parlait *des délices du sacrifice* pour la science. Je ne l'ai pas accompagné.

Quand je suis allé le voir il y a 2 ans, je ne l'ai pas trouvé. Son jardin était à l'abandon, tout comme la maison. Mais la plupart des insectes et des rats évitaient la cave. J'aurais dû faire comme eux. Je me souviens parfaitement des fenêtres calfeutrées, des odeurs... je me souviens de l'obscurité. Je sais qu'il était là, tapis dans l'ombre. Mais je n'ai pas pu aller vers lui. Je ne sais ce qu'il est devenu et préfèrerais ne pas le savoir. Mais je suis responsable de son état. La prochaine fois que j'irais le voir, je l'aiderais à aller mieux, même si je dois en perdre ma raison.


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2006)

*Caresser l'espoir de trouver le passage secret vers la sortie de l'asile infernal où nous ont conduits nos désirs fous de marchandises luxueuses et d'absolue vanité. Enfermés dans les grandes surfaces sans vie, tirés par des monstres métalliques glissant sur le sol lisse et dévorant des objets dérisoires ne laissant aucune place aux songes luxurieux, nous errons sans but , nous laissant envahir petit à petit par des envies de meurtre. Des momies assises obligent à déposer les trucs inutiles sur un tapis roulant en caoutchouc émétique, puis à les reprendre... Ce sont elles, elles connaîtront les délices du sacrifice, ces effrayantes statues sans regard, prochaines cibles du bistouri justicier... Sortir enfin, retrouver les cercueils métalliques rangés sagement et se faire conduire comme une quelconque scorie manuscrite vers les immondes tas d'ordures humaines...*


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> _Thème... : Passages Secrets vers la FOlie.[]
> - scorie manuscrite,- bistouri,- les délices du sacrifice,- songes luxurieux,- caresser
> ----------------------------
> Une odeur de nausée retenue, de cave mal ventilée, une odeur aigre de cafards écrasés
> ...




:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:       j'adore...


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> _*Une odeur de nausée retenue, de cave mal ventilée, une odeur aigre de cafards écrasés et de chloroforme répandu*_, une vague d'air vicié me saute à la gorge tel un chien enragé et assoifé de sang. Quelque part derrière moi quelques rayons de lune donnent une lueur blafarde à la scène. Pourtant je ne vois rien de plus qu'une cave à peine poussièreuse, une cave quelconque...
> La prochaine fois que j'irais le voir, je l'aiderais à aller mieux, même si je dois en perdre ma raison.





 Welcome Ti'punch...  merci de tes "scories..."    joli clavier...


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> *Caresser l'espoir de trouver le passage secret vers la sortie de l'asile infernal où nous ont conduits nos désirs fous de marchandises luxueuses et d'absolue vanité. Enfermés dans les grandes surfaces sans vie, tirés par des monstres métalliques glissant sur le sol lisse et dévorant des objets dérisoires ne laissant aucune place aux songes luxurieux, nous errons sans but , nous laissant envahir petit à petit par des envies de meurtre. Des momies assises obligent à déposer les trucs inutiles sur un tapis roulant en caoutchouc émétique, puis à les reprendre... Ce sont elles, elles connaîtront les délices du sacrifice, ces effrayantes statues sans regard, prochaines cibles du bistouri justicier... Sortir enfin, retrouver les cercueils métalliques rangés sagement et se faire conduire comme une quelconque scorie manuscrite vers les immondes tas d'ordures humaines...*




un autre jet...?  

tu m'expliques... en tous cas...:mouais:  "On vit une époque formidable..." dixit Loustic...


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2006)

Des fois c'est bon d'attendre, non pas des scories manuscrites... ... 

mais les flashs des ténèbres... 


*PonkHead...*

* Guytan...*

*Loustic...*

*Lustic Bis...*

* Macmarco...*

*Aricosec...*

*Ti Punch... ti nouveau...*  





Je remets le thème.... ​ 
Thème... :  *Passages Secrets vers la FOlie.

- scorie  manuscrite
- bistouri
- les délices du sacrifice
- songes luxurieux
- caresser


*Si vous voulez bien je vous propose de prendre cette phrase pour commencer... Mais libre à vous de l'utiliser ou de vous en inspirer...  (vous faites comme vous voulez... )

_*"Une odeur de nausée retenue, de cave mal ventilée, une odeur aigre de cafards écrasés et de chloroforme répandu..."


*_* Date le 12 février 2006 et passage de témoin le 13 février... *_*  *_



​


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2006)

Une odeur de nausée retenue, de cave mal ventilée, une odeur aigre de cafards écrasés et de chloroforme répandu...
Chloroforme?
Comment je connais cette odeur, moi?
...
Ah ouais, je lai découverte il y a quelques heures... Ou quelques jours, je sais plus.
Quand il ma plaqué son chiffon imbibé sur le nez à la sortie du bus, en rentrant de lécole.
Et lodeur de nausée retenue?
Ah oui, ça cest moi... Je ne savais pas que ça donnait autant envie de dégobiller, de se faire endormir de force, comme ça...
Pourquoi il a fait ça déjà?
...
Attaché sur cette chaise je lai écouté me parler de tous ces trucs auxquels je nai pas compris la moitié... Il ma dit quil en avait marre...
Marre de devoir ingurgiter ce flot de scories manuscrites chaque semaine, de devoir nous supporter, nous et notre insouciance imbécile...
Nos blagues surtout...

Je crois bien quil ma parlé ce matin, quand je dormais encore à moitié.
Je lai senti me caresser les cheveux...
Il ma dit quil se doutait bien que je ne devais pas comprendre grand chose à tout ça, il ma dit quil se demandait dans quels songes luxurieux je pouvais être plongé à ce moment là, que de toute façon à mon âge mes rêveries devaient toutes correspondre au registre libidineux...
...
Quon a tous que ça en tête, alors quil y a tellement de choses à apprendre...

Je nai pas osé lui montrer que jétais éveillé, et lui répondre quà quinze ans, question trucs libidineux, on a pas mal de choses à apprendre dans tous les cas... Je crois que j'ai bien fait de me taire...

Il ma dit aussi quil allait me forcer à apprendre, je crois... Qu'il le fallait, que je n'avais qu'à me dire que j'allais connaître, comme tant de héros, les délices du sacrifice, que les autres comprendraient grâce à moi...

Je ne sais pas trop ou on en est là...

...
Un bruit
La porte
...
Merde le voilà...
Il a lair remonté, encore.
Et puis ce sourire idiot sur son visage, là, je naime pas trop...

...
Je naime pas trop le bistouri dans sa main non plus...

...
Je crois que là, on la vraiment énervé, notre prof de français...


----------



## macelene (8 Février 2006)

Des fois c'est bon d'attendre, non pas des scories manuscrites... ... 

mais les flashs des ténèbres... 


*PonkHead...*

* Guytan...*

*Loustic...*

*Lustic Bis...*

* Macmarco...*

*Aricosec...*

*Ti Punch... ti nouveau...*  


*bobbynountchak encore un nouveau...  *





Je remets le thème.... ​ 
Thème... :  *Passages Secrets vers la FOlie.

- scorie  manuscrite
- bistouri
- les délices du sacrifice
- songes luxurieux
- caresser


*Si vous voulez bien je vous propose de prendre cette phrase pour commencer... Mais libre à vous de l'utiliser ou de vous en inspirer...  (vous faites comme vous voulez... )

_*"Une odeur de nausée retenue, de cave mal ventilée, une odeur aigre de cafards écrasés et de chloroforme répandu..."


*_* Date le 12 février 2006 et passage de témoin le 13 février... *_*  *_



​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Février 2006)

Une odeur de nausée retenue, de cave mal ventilée, une odeur aigre de cafards écrasés et de chloroforme répandu... Ça me réveille d'un seul coup. Qu'est-ce que je fous là ? J'y vois à peine et j'ai la tête comme un compteur à gaz. C'est à peine éclairé mais je reconnais ma cave, du moins ce qui était ma cave avant que je me tire, sans elle. J'y allais rarement, elle était infestée de rats dès qu'il faisait froid. Rien à faire ça me foutait les jetons. De les entendre couiner, j'avais la chair de poule et je commençais à transpirer. Alors j'évitais. A mes pieds, une lettre, humide et tachée de boue. Ma lettre de rupture, ma dernière *"scorie manuscrite"* comme elle appelait les petits mots doux que je lui laissais de temps en temps. J'étais pas un intello comme elle, c'est sûr, et elle aimait pas les fautes d'orthographe, Lucie. 
Ça me revient maintenant. C'est avec la venue de son quatrième amant que j'ai craqué. Je l'aimais pourtant, Lucie, mais je lui ai mis une droite quand même (à elle pas à son gigolo, il n'y était pour rien). Elle n'a pas trop apprécié, Lucie. Remarquez je la comprends. Et je me suis tiré. Le lendemain (aujourd'hui, hier ? je sais plus), direct, je lui ai amené ma lettre. Je sais, y'a les PTT mais je me méfie avec eux, on sait quand ça part mais jamais quand ça arrive. Et je voulais voir sa tronche surtout, pendant qu'elle lirait. Ça a pas loupé, j'ai eu droit à son "sourire" (faut bien appeler ça un sourire) snobinard, les lèvres serrées, juste un trait comme fait au *bistouri*. Elle a insisté pour que j'entre prendre un verre "en souvenir du bon vieux temps". Ça m'a toujours fait marrer ses phrases toutes faites. Et comme un gland, je suis entré. Je sais, j'aurais dû me méfier mais bon, on se refait pas. J'ai pas vu le gigolo derrière la porte. Il a dû se servir de la statuette en bronze qui est posée sur le guéridon de l'entrée.
Vacherie de mal de crane, il m'a pas loupé. La porte s'ouvre en haut du petit escalier et je la vois descendre, son gigolo de service derrière elle. "Bien dormi mon chéri ?" Elle se fout de moi en plus ! Je vais lui en remettre une dans la poire si elle insiste mais à ce moment-là je m'aperçois que j'ai les mains et les pieds ligotés. J'étais tellement parti dans mes cogitations que j'avais rien vu ! Bordel, je le sens mal, là. "Avant d'en finir, je t'aurais bien fait goûter les *délices du sacrifice*, mon chéri, mais Rémi fait ça beaucoup mieux que toi." Avant d'en finir ? Qu'est-ce qu'elle raconte ? Et d'un seul coup j'entends les couinements ! 'tain, des rats ! Le gigolo, qui s'est avancé près de moi, pose par terre deux grandes cages remplies de ces saloperies de bestioles. Y'en a au moins trente ou quarante ! Ou plus, je sais plus. Je vois double, triple, je transpire, je tremble. Merde je vais pêter un câble. "On va te laisser avec tes potes" me lance le gigolo en ouvrant les grilles des cages. Et il se barre en se marrant avec Lucie. La lumière s'éteint. Je me mets à hurler.

Quand je me réveille, Lucie couchée près de moi, j'ai l'impression d'avoir fait un mauvais rève mais pas de souvenirs précis. Lucie me regarde, ou plutôt mate plus bas quelque chose qui a l'air de l'intéresser. "Tu as fait des *rêves luxurieux*, mon chéri  ?" Toujours ces mots qu'elle va chercher je sais pas où. Mais bon, si elle est dispo je vais pas faire la fine gueule. Elle se baisse  vers mon ventre, commence à me *caresser* puis m'embrasse délicatement. Ça baigne pour l'instant. Puis elle me mord ! 'tain la douleur ! Et encore, et encore. Je hurle !!!

La porte de la cave à peine refermée, Lucie dit à Rémi, en haussant le ton pour couvrir le bruit des hurlements : "Tu le laisses 24 heures comme ça. Après tu me téléphones et on se débarrasse du corps".


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2006)

Le bistouri glisse sur la peau, tranche. Les yeux tournent, le sang éclabousse et bat dans les tempes. Délivrance d'un supplice. Elle est là ronde, pleine, rousse magnifique de plénitude. Lunatique, elle tremble dans le ciel rouge et lourd d'une Afrique endormie, son Afrique. Il la tient dans sa main, brandit le poing armé. La lame tranche. Le bruit de la terre, les pas des femmes rapides et sourds. Songes luxuriants de femmes : leurs parures, leurs cheveux et leurs pieds parés de bijoux de rien. Craquelés par la terre, ils sont beaux à faire pâlir les reines mortes, les reines blanches. Songes luxurieux ; il griffe la terre. Il la caresse, la frappe et la peau d'ocre poussiéreuse s'éveille. Les scories manuscrites par les gouttes d'eau de pluie dessinent les stigmates sur la peau d'Afrique, sur le dos des femmes. Cicatrices de beautés offertes à la lune. Blessures appelant la caresse, coupures sensuelles. La lame file. Envie de caresser la pluie qui grave cette peau que les pieds des femmes battent. L'odeur des gouttes réveille en lui les délices du sacrifice offert. Le sang coule le long du bistouri, l'ocre se fluidifie et baigne la terre. La folie des sons résonne. La pluie ferme les brèches ouvertes dans la tête des hommes. Passage secret vers la folie cadenassé. La fièvre tombe. Il ouvre les yeux sur les pieds d'une femme, craquelés et parés d'ocre. Le bistouri baigne dans le sang ocre de la terre d'Afrique.​


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> un autre jet...?
> 
> Non, la suite...
> 
> ...


----------



## aricosec (8 Février 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> NON ? LA SUITE !


-
ben vla t'y pas que ce quidam se met a ecrire en plusieurs episodes,
vous allez voir que bientot,il va nous concocter des TOMES
-
*-les scories manuscrite de moustic*
*-moustic joue du bistouri*
*- moustic se plonge dans les délices du sacrifice*
*- les songes luxurieux de l'abbé moustic*
*-quand barbarella va caresser le moustic*
*-*
*plusieurs titres sont deja paru sur le théme*
*le pire est a venir ! *:affraid:


----------



## guytantakul (8 Février 2006)

*Bon, si on peut doubler, allons-y gaiement !

*stick n°464 Rose Panoramique

Une odeur de nausée retenue, de cave mal ventilée, une odeur aigre de cafards écrasés et de chloroforme répandu... Je finis par régurgiter cette mélasse rouge, encore et encore, comme chaque jour et chaque nuit. Puis je me rendors dans ma cage, rêvant de chiennes en chaleurs qui glapissent, toutes teintées de carmin. Songes luxurieux qui me permettent de tenir, moi, le bâtard des rues qui a eu le malheur de se laisser caresser par cet humain. Ce salaud à blouse blanche avec son bistouri Swann Morton&#8482; qui dépasse de sa poche. Il ne s'en sert jamais je crois, c'est juste comme à la parade. J'aime à le penser, mais les cris de mes congénères me dérangent, certains soirs...

Pauvre toutou (je m'apitoie, mais que faire d'autre) qui essuie les délices du sacrifice sur ses babines écarlates d'une langue chargée de pigments.
Sur une note, sous ma prison de fils d'acier inoxydable, est griffoné d'une main urgente une sorte de scorie manuscrite quasi-illisible du profane ou du chien : n°464 - 50 g/jour - RAS

EDIT : cui-là, c'est juste pour le fun (mais j'en ai un troisième en tête )


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> ben vla t'y pas que ce quidam se met a ecrire en plusieurs episodes,
> vous allez voir que bientot,il va nous concocter des TOMES
> -
> ...


En tout cas on s'amuse bien...


----------



## aricosec (8 Février 2006)

comme des pages manuscrites
mes ecrits ressemblent a des  scories
surtout quand ils parlent de zite
ou encore de gros bistouri
mais j'irais jusqu'au sacrifice
et de mourir m'arreterait
et j'ecrirais comme un delice
un dernier mot s'il me venait
-
ps: comme dirait qui vous savez:love:


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2006)

Des fois c'est bon d'attendre, non pas des scories manuscrites... ... 

mais les flashs des ténèbres... 


*PonkHead...*

* Guytan...*

*Guytan Bis

* *Loustic...*

*Loustic Bis...*

* Macmarco...*

*Aricosec...*

*Ti Punch... ti nouveau...* 

*bobbynountchak encore un nouveau...  *

*PoorMonster...*

*TiboMonG4...*



*Date le 12 février 2006 et passage de témoin le 13 février... *_*  *_


Ps: en tous cas ya de l'inspiration dans les airs...  ​ 
​


----------



## macmarco (9 Février 2006)

Bon, eh bien moi aussi j'ai fait ma v2 !    

Flash(3,1 Mo - Texte - Images - Son)


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, eh bien moi aussi j'ai fait ma v2 !
> 
> Flash(3,1 Mo - Texte - Images - Son)





.. ça va MAcmarco...?   TU fais une drôle de tête dans le film...  


:rateau:... comment on fait pour le voir au ralenti...?


----------



## macmarco (9 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> .. ça va MAcmarco...?   TU fais une drôle de tête dans le film...




Ca va, ça va !   





> :rateau:... comment on fait pour le voir au ralenti...?




Faut avoir une petite connexion !


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Thème... :  *Passages Secrets vers la FOlie.
> 
> - scorie  manuscrite
> - bistouri
> ...



_Une odeur de nausée retenue, de cave mal ventilée, une odeur aigre de cafards écrasés et de chloroforme répandu..._ 
Voilà ce que me rappelle cet énorme journal intime à l'odeur de moisi... Réceptacle de tant de souvenirs fiévreux... Tant de suites de mots, cohérents ou non, jetés sur le papier au hasard des diverses errances de mon esprit. En fin de compte, rien qu'un amoncellement de résidus textuels, assemblés en une improbable _scorie manuscrite_... 

Juste le souvenir d'un étouffant sentiment de malaise... Celui d'une addiction à la fange, d'un cercle vicieux plus inexpugnable que les murs d'une prison... Se rappeler combien mes pensées étaient alors saturées d'immondices, et qu'il me fallait, pour crever cet abcès, user de ma plume comme d'un _bistouri_... Après les plaisirs du corps, le besoin de l'écriture. Voire naître les récits imagés de nuits de luxure et de raffinements cruels en regardant sur le papier scintiller l'encre noire liquide, sensuelle et parfumée. 

Oser relater, en un geste rituel indispensable, jusqu'au moindre de mes égarements... _Les délices du sacrifice..._ Délices de l'offrande au dieu Plaisir... Une mort pour une naissance. Pour tuer l'ennui, plonger dans un monde où tout n'est que chair, sang et autres fluides... Ne plus exister que par le corps, en infligeant à l'autre tantôt la douleur la plus physique, tantôt le plaisir pur au point d'en être lui-même douloureux... Jouer avec la chair jusqu'à la meurtrir, la traumatiser, jusqu'à l'épuisement...  

S'effondrer, hagard, et s'abandonner malgré soi à mille songes luxurieux, comme autant de réminiscences diffuses et de prémonitions mêlées... 
Puis, nuit après nuit, trouver dans le sommeil, même le plus agité, comme l'espoir d'un nouveau voyage... Laisser mes rêves redistribuer les cartes de ma vie... Et retrouver, enfin, le chemin d'une délivrance...  

Caresser enfin l'espoir d'une liberté retrouvée... 
Redessiner ma vie, guidé par quelques visions oniriques constituant une carte au trésor...
Retrouver _*les passages secrets vers la folie*_, pour désormais effectuer le chemin en sens inverse...


----------



## guytantakul (11 Février 2006)

Y'a pas à tortiller, la mouche a du vocabulaire (et sait s'en servir)


----------



## guytantakul (11 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, eh bien moi aussi j'ai fait ma v2 !
> 
> Flash(3,1 Mo - Texte - Images - Son)



Un peu meilleur que l'autre, plus structuré, moins chaotique, mais plus borderline (là depuis le début de ma phrase, je dis n'importe quoi  )

Bravo, moi j'aime bien ces trucs-là


----------



## aricosec (11 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas à tortiller, la mouche a du vocabulaire (et sait s'en servir)


-
AH ! ,ça bien sur,c'est pas l'insecte    qui se fera censurer,vocabulaire chatié,petit doigt sur l'anse de la tasse,monsieur le marquis,madame la marquise et tuti quanti.
moi j'ai voulu caser quelques mots qu'on emploie dans le bas peuple et dans les polars,l'homme vert a agi,mon texte m'est revenu en pleine xxx...(purée ,encore rayée,) 
.......visage ,encore un coup des croisés,:hein: 
fait gaffe au barbu l'arico  :afraid:  :afraid:


----------



## macmarco (11 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Un peu meilleur que l'autre, plus structuré, moins chaotique, mais plus borderline (là depuis le début de ma phrase, je dis n'importe quoi  )
> 
> Bravo, moi j'aime bien ces trucs-là





En fait c'était mon idée première, puis j'ai testé l'autre et j'y suis revenu parce que je la préférais aussi finalement. 

Merci Guytan.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas à tortiller, la mouche a du vocabulaire (et sait s'en servir)


Merci guytan. 

Personnellement, j'aime bien tous les textes de cette session, avec peut-être un faible pour le texte de *Bobby*.  Pas seulement parce qu'il s'agit de lui et que c'est sa première participation ici, mais parce que j'ai trouvé son texte original dans la forme comme dans le propos, avec une construction bien maîtrisée, une chute étonnante et fort bien amenée, et un humour noir bien décapant. 
Bref... Plus littéraire que je l'imaginais, et toujours fidèle à lui-même, le blork!


----------



## guytantakul (11 Février 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> ...une chute étonnante et fort bien amenée.


Jolie pirouette finale, lui avais-je dit dans un MP frontal expédié directo  


Ah, non, pardon - je me suis trompé, je lui ai dit autre chose dans mon cdb (excuses aux familles, tout ça  )


----------



## macelene (11 Février 2006)

...   merci tout le monde...  :love:


Vais avoir un truc très dur à faire d'ici demain pour le passage de la Plume...  *Choisir...



J'imprime tout... et je me coince sous la couette et je lis... tout tout tout...  et je tâche de revenir... :rateau:  


*


----------



## macelene (11 Février 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Merci guytan.
> 
> Personnellement, j'aime bien tous les textes de cette session, avec peut-être un faible pour le texte de *Bobby*.  Pas seulement parce qu'il s'agit de lui et que c'est sa première participation ici, mais parce que j'ai trouvé son texte original dans la forme comme dans le propos, avec une construction bien maîtrisée, une chute étonnante et fort bien amenée, et un humour noir bien décapant.
> Bref... Plus littéraire que je l'imaginais, et toujours fidèle à lui-même, le blork!





:mouais:... faut pas tenter d'influencer macelene...


----------



## macelene (11 Février 2006)

Du rire, des larmes, des flashs back... des trucs venus des tripes... ... 
Merci encore... z'ètes 



*PonkHead...*

* Guytan...*

*Guytan Bis

* *Loustic...*

*Loustic Bis...*

* Macmarco...

MAcmarco bis...
* 
*Aricosec...*

*Ti Punch... ti nouveau...* 

*bobbynountchak encore un nouveau...  *

*PoorMonster...*

*TiboMonG4...

Human-Fly...

Roberto... 1* *2*




à demain... :rateau:  





​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Diego attacha son vélo à un panneau devant l'immeuble et sonna à l'interphone.
> Il attendit de longues minutes avec angoisse, se demandant si il n'était pas arrivé malheur à Romuald. Son coup de fil de ce matin était plus qu'inquiétant, c'était pas le genre de Romy ce genre de délire.
> La porte d'entrée du troisième étage était entrouverte, et Romuald couché nu en chien de fusil sur sa couette entortillée de sueur.
> "Qu'est-ce qui se passe ? Tu t'es murgé hier soir ? T'as pris des trucs ?... des médocs ?
> ...



Poésie insolite. Très beau texte. 

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Roberto Vendez._


----------



## guytantakul (12 Février 2006)

Oui, une fois lu, on ne le regrette pas


----------



## guytantakul (12 Février 2006)

Euh... Oui, mais non en fait  
:love:


----------



## macelene (12 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que c'est... _un peu longuet_ de prime abord ?
> 
> :rose:




Ben c'est à dire que tu as bien joué... fin et début de page....:rateau:  ...


Je tenais avant tout à vous remercier...:love:  (ña ña ña...:rateau et vous dire que je dois encore un peu me pencher mais pas trop, sur les textes...  Je ne vous cache pas que j'ai des idées...  mais bon... :rose:


----------



## macelene (13 Février 2006)

en écho à Guytan...  _*"Le cylindre brun se colore d'une fleur rouge."

*Il était temps pour lui de combattre la force de ce monstre qui a empoisonnée ses jours...
De mon côté j'ai dû prendre un bistouri pour tenter d'évacuer l'abcès. Et c'est une blessure à jamais cicatrisé qui restera dans les compartiments de l'oubli.
Il s'était précipiter dans le hasard qui avait pris la forme d'un papier tue-mouches et finir de se détruire en errant dans ces corridors ténébreux qui vous glacent jusqu'au os.
Il faut, je crois renoncer à ce que l'on aurait bien aimé faire et savourer les délices du sacrifice.
Il reste pour moi, un concert de silence, un ciel d'encre noire que les étoiles auraient déserté, des songes luxurieux qui s'étendent comme les ronds d'une pierre jetée dans l'eau.
Lui a-t-il fallut emprunter un labyrinthe sans escaliers, ni portes, ni galeries sans fin, corrompre les recoins de la pénombre où les secrets sont tapis, pour en arriver là ?
Pendant qu'a  duré ce sortilège, enfermé dans sa bulle, qu'il a alors commencé à se cogner contre les murs et  se rogner les ailes de la liberté pour au bout du compte ne faire que des vols contrariés. 
un corps crispé en raccourci, estropié de l'âme qui a su ne plus  répondre aux appels du démon harceleur.
Il ne reste pour moi que les sentiers des petits riens de la vie et les scories manuscrites de ce carnet que je voudrais plein de caresses...
Je ne veux plus penser encore à ces automates paranoïaques qui comme ces tas de voitures croupissantes aux confins de la ville se transforment trop lentement en tas de rouille..._


----------



## macelene (13 Février 2006)

Du rire, des larmes, des flashs back... des trucs venus des tripes... ... 
Merci encore... z'ètes 



*PonkHead...*

* Guytan...*

*Guytan Bis

* *Loustic...*

*Loustic Bis...*

* Macmarco...

MAcmarco bis...
* 
*Aricosec...*

*Ti Punch... ti nouveau...* 

*bobbynountchak encore un nouveau...  *

*PoorMonster...*

*TiboMonG4...

Human-Fly...

Roberto... 1* *2*




à aujourd'hui... :rateau:  




oula oula dur dur de faire un choix.... ... de trouver des critères pour dire que... 

Merci encore à Tibo et Vous TOus... 

J'ai adoré toutes vos histoires...  :love:

En fait je vais passer le témoin à un Ti Nouveau... :rateau:  

* TiPunch...  *


qui va connaître à son tour les durs moments du choix...








​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Février 2006)

Ti'punch, tu as du boulot ! 

Félicitations 

edit/j'avais mal orthographié Ti'punch :rose:


----------



## macmarco (13 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> * TiPunch...  *
> 
> ...





Bien fait ! 






Bravo Ti'Punch !


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Du rire, des larmes, des flashs back... des trucs venus des tripes... ...
> Merci encore... z'ètes
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo Ti'punch. 

Et content que la victoire revienne à un nouveau venu dans ce thread, par ailleurs!  

J'attends la prochaine session avec impatience. :love:


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2006)

Alors Ti'Punch du bon côté... Tant mieux.


----------



## Ti'punch (13 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Du rire, des larmes, des flashs back... des trucs venus des tripes... ...
> Merci encore... z'ètes
> 
> (...)
> ...




   

ben ça alors!!! je m'y attendais pas trop ! c'est ptete que c'est un bizutage pour les nouveaux 

en tout cas merci beaucoup  

je vais me creuser les quelques neurones qui sont encore actifs ce soir et je vous donne le nouveau motif à agrémenter.​


----------



## Ti'punch (13 Février 2006)

La lune est pleine, et c'est une de ces nuits étranges où toute sorte de chose est possible...

Après avoir fait votre balluchon et reglé vos affaires courantes, je vous propose de partir pour "Un Voyage en Faërie" ... qui sait ce qui vous y attends... 


liste des affaires à emporter avec soi:
- tablier d'écume
- un éclat de lune
- rencontrâmes
- mélopée
- la licorne

pensez donc à m'envoyer un récit de vos aventures! 

date limite de retour : le 26 fevrier
passation de la plume: le 27 ​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Février 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> La lune est pleine, et c'est une de ces nuits étranges où toute sorte de chose est possible...
> 
> Après avoir fait votre balluchon et reglé vos affaires courantes, je vous propose de partir pour "Un Voyage en Faërie" ... qui sait ce qui vous y attends...
> 
> ...


Tu n'as vraiment pas tardé pour donner le thème de la nouvelle session!


----------



## dada didouda (13 Février 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> La lune est pleine, et c'est une de ces nuits étranges où toute sorte de chose est possible...
> 
> Après avoir fait votre balluchon et reglé vos affaires courantes, je vous propose de partir pour "Un Voyage en Faërie" ... qui sait ce qui vous y attends...
> 
> ...



suis en route vers Faërie...stop...enverrais carte postale... stop... de retour sous une petite douzaine...stop...bon vent...stop


----------



## macelene (14 Février 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> ben ça alors!!! je m'y attendais pas trop !
> 
> 
> *c'est ptete que c'est un bizutage pour les nouveaux*
> ...




Bizutage...    Non non...  pas du tout... ....    


Pas mal les mots de ti'Punch..  au taf Simone... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2006)

C'était là.
Ca avait toujours été là, au fond du champs, après le grand chêne planté par l'ancêtre en des temps moins lisses.
Il suffisait de faire trois fois le tour du gros rocher, d'y croire - maman s'aidait d'une petite chanson, mais j'avais toujours trouvé cela un peu futile.
Après le gros chêne, autour du rocher, comme la *mélopée *lente de mes souvenirs d'enfance.
Si loin désormais...

Lisa serra ma main un peu plus fort.
Lisa a qui j'avais promis la lumière pâle des *éclats de Lune *sur la pointe des *licornes*, Lisa comme une faërie à elle toute seule, un pré printaniers aux douceurs du couchant dans le chant clair des merles.
Lisa au rire comme le ruisseau derrière la ferme.
Lisa ma vie, rappel immédiat de ce qui fut dans le gris de mon monde adulte.

Lisa a qui j'avais promis.

L'impression de rentrer enfin chez soi.

La nuit était évidement claire, l'air doux et parfumé, Lisa souriante et légère à mon bras.
Nous marchions pieds nus dans l'herbe, sans besoin de parler et l'éclat de ses yeux avait un goût étange de menthe et de girofle.
J'étais enfin heureux.
J'étais de nouveau sage.
Et je pouvais entendre ma barbe repousser de fleurs et mes cheveux boucler sous la caresse suave du vent.

Lisa s'arrêta.
"Entends-tu ?"
Comme un appel lointain, une ondulation sombre.
Nous nous arrétâmes et les arbres autour cessèrent brusquement leur glissement languide. Le monde redevint plus tangible, arraché au brouillard.
La voix nous parvins, plus claire, criant un seul mot, un nom :
"Obéron!"
Mon nom.

Mon nom d'avant,
et le vide immédiat de mon âme comme un assourdissant mugissement...


_(... à suivre)_​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2006)

Je le reconnu immédiatement, bien sûr, alors que Lisa se blotissait entre mes bras.
Auréolé de musc et d'agressive puissance, ruisselant de sa course - *tablier d'écume *jeté sur son corps nu.
"Hectar...
"Roi Obéron, cette fois je ne viens pas en colère. Puissant Obéron, cette fois je viens quérir ton aide. Magnanime Obéron, entend la douleur de ton peuple!"
Roi. Puissant. Magnanime.
L'emphase rugueuse des centaures !
J'étais tout cela pourtant. 
Obéron, roi des elfes comme l'avait jadis dit le poète. Obéron partit pourtant loin de la Faërie. Obéron ayant trahi les siens. Obéron en quête.
Sans savoir de quoi.
J'avais fini par trouver Lisa.
J'avais rêvé d'un retour au pays translucide des fées, mon royaume - ma reine d'une nouvelle aube au bras. Il me semblait soudain que j'avais trop tardé.
"Que se passe-t-il, Hectar ?
"Tes halls sont vides, puissant Obéron. Ton peuple les a déserté à ta recherche pour le monde apre des hommes. Ils n'ont plus entretenus les feux. Ils ont cessé d'enlever les vierges. Les prières et les chants sont restés sans réponse. Le royaume s'est desséché de ton absence. Et les hommes nous ont oublié. La magie s'est tarie. Les portes se sont fissurées."
Lisa. Son regard sur moi. Ses lèvres entrouvertes. 
L'autre. Sa peau laiteuse. Son rire parmis les faunes. Le feu entre ses doigts pour faire rire les lépreuchaums...
Et tant de sciècles depuis, autant de poussières sur le cercueil de verre de la dame blanche.
"Il le fallait, Hectar. Je devais partir. Ils n'étaient pas obligés de me suivre. D'autres auraient pu être roi.
"D'autres ont choisi d'autres voies.
"Je n'ai pas voulu ça - et dans ma bouche, le goût des cendres, dans mes oreilles l'écho triste des chants de gloire d'antan.
"Peu importe ce que tu as voulu, roi. Car il est venu sur tes ruines et son ombre a envahi le petit monde."
Je regardais alors autour de moi et ne reconnut rien de la magie, de la beautée d'antant. Je regardais le monde de l'à coté et j'y voyais la même triste banalité concrète que dans celui des hommes. Je sus que Hectar avait raison.
Je sus qu'il me faudrait agir - comme j'en sus le prix à payer.
Et les larmes chaudes de la révolte se mirent à couler le long de mes joues.
"Mon amour, sussura Lisa dans mon cou, que se passe-t-il ?
"Rien ma douce, murmurais-je en retour, dors en paix car de toi naîtra le renouveau du monde."
Et, d'un geste, je lui brisait la nuque.


_(... A suivre)_​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2006)

Magie de la colère, puissance de la vengeance.
Je levais contre lui les dragons hors de leurs havres de pierre,
Je jetais bas ses murailles des mains puissantes des trolls ideux.
Ses défenses, je les balayais comme on balaye la poussière sur le pas de sa porte.
J'avais avec moi les ghoules, les harpies et les gobelins.
Je massacrais mon peuple passé sous l'ombre de sa main - qu'ils payent leur trahison au royaume à l'aune de la mienne.
Par le fer, par le feux, par la lance.
Je hurlais mon rire dément.
Je pleurais ma Lisa morte pour déchaîner ma colère et me donner la force...
...et mes larmes noyaient ses hordes comme les crues noient les fourmis industrieuses.

La victoire fut mienne, je parvins à abatre la tour.
Aux milieu des décombres et des corps sans vie, sous la fumée des brasiers, cerné par le chaos, je jetais le sombre usurpateur aux pieds du trône et levait mon glaive sur lequel le soleil pourpre accrocha un éclat sanglant.
"Je suis Obéron, lui dis-je. Je suis le seigneur du royaume et je suis ta mort imminente. Prosternes-toi !
"Obéron, me railla-t-il. Roi sans royaume. Roi sans reine. Ta victoire est la plus cinglante des défaites."
Un frisson glacé me parcourut. Mon bras retomba le long de mon corps, inerte.
"Que veux-tu dire ?
"Ignores-tu comment me surnomait ton peuple ? Le grand *Rend-contre-âme *! Le pouvoir du passé ! Le souvenir des aubes perdues ! N'as-tu rien perdu, ô roi des elfes, dont le retour te ferait une victoire d'une défaite et dont l'absence fait déjà de ta victoire une défaite ?"
Je restait muet. Immobile. Plus écroulé soudain que toutes les tours de pierre.


_(... à suivre)_​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2006)

Oyez, oyez, hommes du monde gris et terne,
Oyez l'histoire du roi Obéron et de son retour au royaume,
oyez et abstenez vous de rire du fou dépenaillé qui dort sur vos trottoirs et vous chante ici son histoire, car il fut roi jadis, avant que le rêve ne déserte le monde.

Oyez et pleurez comme je pleure la perte du royaume.

L'herbe folle a envahi les ruines des lieux des anciens cultes,
le souvenir s'efface, le petit peuple dort,
Ma dame blanche pourrit dans son cercueil fêlé 
et ma Lisa n'est plus.

Je n'ai pas su choisir, refusé de déchoir.
J'ai refermé la porte.
Ma Faërie est morte.


_(...fin)_​


----------



## Ti'punch (14 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> *Un voyage en Faërie - Part I - le chêne et le rocher
> 
> *             C'était là.
> Ca avait toujours été là, au fond du champs, après le grand chêne planté par l'ancêtre en des temps moins lisses.
> ...




réponse rapide, mais pas des moindres!  merci beaucoup  ​


----------



## Ti'punch (14 Février 2006)

Voici les quelques feuillets que mes aventuriers préférés m'ont fait parvenir! 

Récits halletants d'aventures épiques ou contes et autres rêveries...


PonkHead​


----------



## macelene (14 Février 2006)

:mouais:... ça va être costaud pour te poster une carte postale...  avec juste quelques mots... :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2006)

Bon choix, bravo Ti'Punch  Je vois que PonkHead a décidé de nous offrir une participation mineure et télégraphique   Le syndrôme de Balzac est à nos portes :affraid:


----------



## Ti'punch (15 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:... ça va être costaud pour te poster une carte postale...  avec juste quelques mots... :rateau:


ben das ce cas là ecris une lettre plutot qu'une carte postale


----------



## loustic (15 Février 2006)

*Allons quittons ce monde étrange
Où la moindre pensée dérange

Sortons du transparent cercueil
Evitons alors tout écueil

Laissons le tablier d'écume
Inutile rempart anti-rhume

Voici les plus belles des éponges
Absorbons leurs merveilleux songes

Hardis plongeons dans la lagune
Repêchons un éclat de lune

Dans ce miroir nous rencontrâmes
D'improbables chanteurs infâmes

Préparant leur sanglante épée
Vils massacreurs de mélopée

Sans abandonner la licorne
Jaillissons du rêve sans borne

Oublions le doux roupillon
Embarquons pour l'île papillon
*


----------



## aricosec (16 Février 2006)

-
- 
purée de purée,encore doublé par TICLOUS  
-
moi qui voulions vermifuger,je suis obligé d'attendre ! :mouais: 
ça ferait doublon avec MOUSTIC    :rateau: 
-
---


----------



## Ti'punch (16 Février 2006)

Voici les quelques feuillets que mes aventuriers préférés m'ont fait parvenir! 

Récits halletants d'aventures épiques ou contes et autres rêveries...


PonkHead

Loustic​


----------



## Ti'punch (16 Février 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> moi qui voulions vermifuger,je suis obligé d'attendre ! :mouais:
> ça ferait doublon avec MOUSTIC    :rateau:
> -
> ---


tous les verres seront les bienvenus :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## loustic (16 Février 2006)

*Dédié au fier Aricosec
Dévoreur de saucisson sec
Il a beaucoup de classe le mec

Pour avoir l'air d'une grosse légume
Et parader dans son costume
Il met un tablier d'écume

A lui sourira la fortune
Subissant l'attrait de la tune
Il revend un éclat de lune

Aujourd'hui encore il se pâme
Personne ne lui adresse un blâme
Jamais nous ne nous rencontrâmes

Son histoire est une épopée
Sa compagne une gentille poupée
L'endort d'une douce mélopée

Parfois un coup de pichtegorne
Egaie le cours de la vie morne
Paisible il rêve à la licorne
*


----------



## aricosec (16 Février 2006)

-
-
*ouf* ,j'ai eu chaud,j'avais vu arriver un rime avec mes burnes


----------



## loustic (16 Février 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> -
> *ouf* ,j'ai eu chaud,j'avais vu arriver un rime avec mes burnes


Difficile de rimer avec ce qui n'existe pas !


----------



## aricosec (17 Février 2006)

-
mots imposés
-
- t*ablier d'écume,- un éclat de lune,- rencontrâmes,- mélopée,- la licorne*
________________________________
--
une pinéde au bord de la mer
le chant des vagues dans la lagune
la MELOPEE venue des terres
dans le ciel UN ECLAT DE LUNE
-
ce jour la nous nous RENCONTRAMES
toi ma sirene sortie des flots
d'un seul regard perçant mon ame
comme on le fait dans un melo
-
ne voulant pas brusquer les choses
sur le sable je dessinais
une a une de jolies roses
unies en un cercle parfait 
-
du haut d'une vague dressée
une LICORNE chevauchant 
je vis arriver une fee
image des soirées d'antan
-
evanescente apparition
quand de moi elle se rapprochait
j'imaginais que notre union
heureuse a jamais serait
-
scandé par la corne de brume
pourtant sur la plage mourrais
du large un TABLIER D'ECUME
effaçant mon joli bouquet


----------



## loustic (17 Février 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> mots imposés
> -
> - t*ablier d'écume,- un éclat de lune,- rencontrâmes,- mélopée,- la licorne*
> ...


Je ne vais pas pleurer !!!

 

(mon instit, autrefois, disait "Mourir ne prend qu'un r à la fois parcequ'on ne meurt qu'une fois"...)


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Février 2006)

Voici les quelques feuillets que mes aventuriers préférés m'ont fait parvenir! 

Récits halletants d'aventures épiques ou contes et autres rêveries...


 PonkHead

Loustic  , bis

Aricosec ​


----------



## guytantakul (18 Février 2006)

"Un Voyage chez les farcis" ​ _ 
_La mélopée de mon portable me réveille presque
Je ne dormais pas, mais c'est tout comme.
Un appel urgent qui me fait mettre ma veste
Pour voler au secours de ma gosse et sa conne...
De mère. Comme son homonyme elle a le tablier d'écume
Aux lèvres qui scintillent sous un éclat de lune.
Son ancien chéri ramasse ses affaires,
qui trainent de-ci de-là sur le pareterre
deux étages plus bas, il y a du dégat.
Je prends ma progéniture, ils se mettent sur la figure !
Ne pouvant l'accepter, je sors mon gros tarpé.
Et nous nous rencontrâmes, lui du côté de l'âme
et moi celui de crosse, de chien et de sûreté - féroce !
Il est parti la queue bien basse, mais je m'attends à qu'il ressasse...
Plus cornus qu'un troupeau de licornes, nous sommes aussi tous deux hors-normes.

Voilà, ça c'était hier - mais c'est demain que je préfère !
Du passé faisons table rase, essayons d'éviter les nases  


PS : en fait, c'était pas hier, mais mardi soir (mais on va pas en faire un drame de plus )


----------



## macmarco (20 Février 2006)

Je vous invite à faire mon _*Voyage en Faërie*_. 
(Flash - 2,1 Mo - Texte, images, musique)


----------



## Ti'punch (20 Février 2006)

Voici les quelques feuillets que mes aventuriers préférés m'ont fait parvenir! 

Récits halletants d'aventures épiques ou contes et autres rêveries...


 PonkHead

Loustic  , bis

Aricosec 

guytantakul

macmarco
​


----------



## aricosec (20 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> "Un Voyage chez les farcis"
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


-
aussi tu remarqueras le titre que j'ai donné a ma réponse ici !   
-
je te l'avais dit,les gosses,c'est ingratitude et compagnie  
-
moi je met tout au congélateur,jusqu'a temps que l'on trouve le vaccin anti connerie  
-
c'est plus la femme,c'est l'eprouvette qui est l'avenir de l'homme


----------



## Ti'punch (24 Février 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> La lune est pleine, et c'est une de ces nuits étranges où toute sorte de chose est possible...
> 
> Après avoir fait votre balluchon et reglé vos affaires courantes, je vous propose de partir pour "Un Voyage en Faërie" ... qui sait ce qui vous y attends...
> 
> ...



petit rappel histoire de ramener des textes   ou de vous rappeler qu'il ne reste plus que quelques jours...


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Février 2006)

Il faisait nuit noire.
Un éclat de lune déferla soudain sur la plaine, éclaboussant le paysage tel un aveuglant tablier d&#8217;écume.
C&#8217;est alors que nous rencontrâmes la licorne dont nous entendions la mélopée entêtante depuis plus d&#8217;une heure.

...
Profitant de la bonne visibilité, Michel épaula, et lui envoya une décharge de vingt-deux en pleine poire.
Nous pûmes continuer tranquillement notre voyage en Faërie.

...
"Elles chantent super mal ces pitin de licornes", fit-il remarquer.


​
EDIT : Ben quoi, j'ai mis les mots, non?


----------



## guytantakul (24 Février 2006)

Concis et efficace ! J'adore ! (sauf les ******, faut changer ça   )


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Février 2006)

Oh oui, pardon... 
C'est fait.


----------



## meskh (24 Février 2006)

mon tablier d'écume et moi, nous rencontrâmes, sous un éclat de lune, une licorne nomée Mélopée.


----------



## guytantakul (24 Février 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> mon tablier d'écume et moi, nous rencontrâmes, sous un éclat de lune, une licorne nomée Mélopée.


avec deux M à nommée, ça le fait  

PS : pour bobby : je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais décharge et .22 me semblent ne pas coller. 
C'est peut-être un avis à la noix, mais j'ai le sentiment qu'une décharge s'accompagne mieux de petits plombs que de balle...
 Genre une décharge de 12 ou de chevrotines, et une balle de .22


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Février 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> mon tablier d'écume et moi, nous rencontrâmes, sous un éclat de lune, une licorne nomée Mélopée.


Laisse tomber, t'as pas le blork-style.


----------



## meskh (24 Février 2006)

mais c'est bien vrai en plus, ça fait plus beau, ahh Mélopée ..... :love:


----------



## macelene (25 Février 2006)




----------



## aricosec (25 Février 2006)

-
*au moins la ,on voit la classe de MACELENE, qui nous envoie une carte,meme en vacances.*
-
pas comme LOUSTIC et GUYTAN qui nous reprochent nos fautes d'orthographe   
-
quand a LOUSTIC,on verrat bien si son MOURIR prendra un seul R quand il sera comme moi parkinsonnien !    
et le GUYTAN apres ses 3 litres de muscadet,  
-


----------



## guytantakul (25 Février 2006)

Tu as piraté ma webcam ?


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> *Au moins là, on voit la classe de MACELENE, qui nous envoie une carte, même en vacances.*
> -
> Pas comme LOUSTIC et GUYTAN qui nous reprochent nos fautes d'orthographe.
> ...


Essaie donc de faire des fautes dans ton code HTML, PHP, JAVA, etc.
Tu verras... gros malin !

Je compatis, à partir d'un certain âge on sucre les fraises...


----------



## macelene (25 Février 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> *au moins la ,on voit la classe de MACELENE, qui nous envoie une carte,meme en vacances.*



tu as piraté ma webcam...? :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (25 Février 2006)

Aricosec en hacker, j'avais encore jamais imaginé ça ! :hein: 
Hackricosec ? :mouais:


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Février 2006)

Voici les quelques feuillets que mes aventuriers préférés m'ont fait parvenir! 

Récits halletants d'aventures épiques ou contes et autres rêveries...


 PonkHead

Loustic  , bis

Aricosec 

guytantakul

macmarco

macelene

bobbynountchak

meskh​


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Février 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> La lune est pleine, et c'est une de ces nuits étranges où toute sorte de chose est possible...
> 
> Après avoir fait votre balluchon et reglé vos affaires courantes, je vous propose de partir pour "Un Voyage en Faërie" ... qui sait ce qui vous y attends...
> 
> ...


L'appel du large fut le plus fort... 
Je ne savais pas où ce voyage me mènerait, ni si j'en reviendrais, mais je savais que rien ne pouvait plus me retenir, et que rien ne serait plus ensuite comme avant... 
Enfin, la lune était pleine, et nous larguâmes les amarres...
Sur la terre que nous quittions, nous ne laissions rien. Et notre voilier ne laissait miroiter derrière lui qu'un fragile et éphémère tablier d'écume... 

Quelques jours passèrent...
Elle et moi n'étions plus tournés que vers l'espoir de trouver la terre de Faërie. 
L'essentiel de nos trésors tenait dans un baluchon, et je n'avais rien d'autre à lui offrir que le reflet d'un éclat de lune. Elle ne demandait pas davantage.
Là-bas, tout deviendrait possible... 
Un sentiment que nous confirma la vue d'un rivage accueillant, progressivement dévoilé à nos yeux par une aube naissante... 

Elle et moi rencontrâmes toutes sortes de créatures... Des elfes éthérés, des lutins facétieux, et plus de fées que n'en contiennent les contes... Davantage d'animaux fabuleux qu'il nous était possible d'en dénombrer... 
La magie avait cours, en cette contrée reculée, et nous n'eûmes de cesse d'explorer jusqu'à la moindre parcelle de cette terre étrange, épousant une vie de nomades, toujours en quête de nouvelles merveilles à découvrir... 

Puis nous découvrîmes ce que peuvent faire des trolls, des orques, des dragons et autres monstres... De barbares, des guerriers aussi... Secondés par les sorciers les plus puissants et le plus maléfiques... Il se passa alors des jours, des semaines et des mois sans que nous ne vîmes plus que des villages ravagés, jonchés de cadavres, comme l'étaient aussi ces champs de bataille, où continuaient de s'entre-tuer des charognards longtemps après que les derniers combattants en armes eurent fini d'agoniser... 
Nous n'aurions donc jamais plus d'autre horizon que des ruines succédant à d'autres ruines, jonchées de corps démembrés, éparpillés, macérant dans du sang caillé, et exhalant toutes sortes d'odeurs plus pestilentielles les unes que les autres... La magie noire l'emportait, les sortilèges n'avaient plus d'autres buts que d'amplifier et de prolonger indéfiniment l'horreur des guerres... 
 Bientôt il sembla que toute la contrée avait achevé de se dépeupler en créatures de toutes sortes, si bien qu'il devint rare d'apercevoir même l'animal le plus banal. C'est à peine s'il nous arrivait de croiser encore un griffon ça et là... Faërie ne ressemblait plus qu'à un interminable désert. 
Elle et moi n'aurions donc parcouru tout ce chemin que pour nous retrouver seuls, perdus dans un monde hostile qui faisait de notre simple survie un défi de tous les instants?...
La seule voix de fée que nous entendîmes en ces jours sombres ne raisonnait plus que de la douleur d'une triste mélopée...   


Un temps infini semblait s'être écoulé... 
Notre errance semblait ne pas devoir finir. 
Puis, nous aperçûmes au loin, au bord d'une rivière, une silhouette blanche pareille à celle d'un cheval, mais avec une tête terminée par une longue corne en torsade dorée... Ellianne et moi marchâmes longtemps vers le splendide animal... 
J'avais renoncé à tout pour le bonheur d'une fée. J'avais voyagé avec elle jusqu'à la contrée secrète où elle était née, et le spectacle de cet animal fabuleux s'abreuvant à l'eau vive d'une rivière devait sans doute conclure notre périple par une dernière vision paisible. 
Nous étions avec lui, et passions nos mains dans sa crinière, et sur sa longue corne... 
Puis, brusquement, et presque sans bruit, l'animal s'enfuit et ne reparut jamais... 
En me tournant vers Ellianne, je manquai de ne pas la reconnaître... Ses oreilles n'était plus pointues, et elles semblaient moins grandes... Je n'en crûs ni mes yeux, ni mes mains, mais ses ailes avaient disparu... Et elle m'avoua n'avoir plus la conscience du moindre de ses pouvoirs magiques, pas même le plus dérisoire...  
Dans ce monde désolé où nous nous retrouvions livrés à nous mêmes, Ellianne avait cessé d'être une fée, et était devenue une femme. 
Je compris alors quel prodige avait accomplit la licorne...


----------



## Ti'punch (26 Février 2006)

Voici les quelques feuillets que mes aventuriers préférés m'ont fait parvenir! 

Récits halletants d'aventures épiques ou contes et autres rêveries...


 PonkHead

Loustic  , bis

Aricosec 

guytantakul

macmarco

macelene

bobbynountchak

meskh

Human-Fly​


----------



## aricosec (26 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Aricosec en hacker, j'avais encore jamais imaginé ça ! :hein:
> *Hackricosec ?* :mouais:


-
bah ! je te pardonne,c'est normal ,que tu prononce mon nom comme ça ! 
-
*hackricosec !  *   
-
toi et ta bolée de chouchen du matin  
 
-
ps : avant GUYTAN et MACELENE ,je vais tester mon banquier  
dés les 15 derniers jours,je suis au rouge   :affraid:    :affraid: 
il faut que ça change !


----------



## macelene (26 Février 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> 
> ps : avant GUYTAN et MACELENE ,je vais tester mon banquier
> dés les 15 derniers jours,je suis au rouge   :affraid:    :affraid:
> il faut que ça change !






  oui et c'est quoi les tests en question...?   :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (26 Février 2006)

"Prêtez-moi 50.000 euros ou je balance tout sur le net !"
c'est pas trop en fin de compte, s'il a quelque-chose à se reprocher, il va allonger le blé


----------



## Ti'punch (26 Février 2006)

ce soir à 22h je clos la cession "féérique" ... et je vous donnerais les résultats demain en fin de journée



en tout cas merci à tous pour vos participations


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Février 2006)

Un éclat de lune venait de se briser sur son coeur ... 
le sang au creux de ses mains retenait son expiration...
le paysage devint flou ... 
il était temps de partir en voyage vers le pays d'Una au regard sombre .. la Faërie ... 

d'une main blême , Elle m'emmena , m'attira ... 
dans l'air de sa voix .. nulle mélopée pourtant ne pouvait plus m'étourdir ... 
tout ici n'était que silence ... 

nous rencontrâmes une dame vétue de noir et de moire ... elle nous indiqua le chemin vers 
le repos promis par Una ... 
le regard d'une licorne nous invita à traverser sur ses ailes ce paysage aux teintes ombrées et miroitantes de rouge ..

arrivés aux portes du chateau de nuit ... Una ne répondit pas à nos bouches muettes ... 
le lieu du repos en cette nuit ne s'ouvrit pas... 


Soudain,
Un tablier d'écume vint se briser sur l'écueil de son âme ...
Elle avait cru quitter la vie si sombre en un flot ultime d'une veine se brisant en un caillot de sang 
Mais encore une fois, elle était restée emmurée en moi ...
Nous devions rester ,las,dans ce monde dénué de sens et d'au-delà.


----------



## aricosec (27 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui et c'est quoi les tests en question...? :mouais:


-
ben c'est a cause de l'affreux MARCO , :hein:  c'est lui qui dit que J'ackerise TOI ET GUYTAN
,que c'est meme pas vrai,  
que j'ai pas meme  branché de  WEBCAM
que si je pouvais je prefererais rectifier mon compte en banque  
 
-


----------



## Ti'punch (27 Février 2006)

Voici les quelques feuillets que mes aventuriers préférés m'ont fait parvenir! 

Récits halletants d'aventures épiques ou contes et autres rêveries...


 PonkHead

Loustic  , bis

Aricosec 

guytantakul

macmarco

macelene

bobbynountchak

meskh

Human-Fly 

joeldu18cher


Merci encore à tous pour vos participations ... vous m'avez donné beaucoup de lecture et pas mal de tracas... en effet macelene, tu avais raisons! Le Choix est difficile...

Mais je ne peux en choisir qu'un et malheureusement mon coeur se déchire...

je remercie tout particulièrement macmarco pour son voyage celtique , macelene pour sa très jolie carte postale :love: ...

mais de tous, je crois que c'est celui de PonkHead  qui m'a le plus dérangé... j'ai vu mon monde imaginaire dans lequel je me réfugierais bien se transformer en un désert aride , point de rires, de chansons joyeuses et de lutins facétieux... Faërie est en larme en pleur et disparait... Obéron devient fou (ou alors devient il raisonnable, ce qui fait disapraitre son monde...).
Quand je l'ai lu, je n'ai pas aimé... parceque mon voyage que j'aurais aimé paisible ne l'étais pas... et qu'il entraine la fin du monde des Fées...

Bravo à toi, je ne te remerci pas d'avoir détruit un si joli monde   mais je te passe la plume!

A toi la main


​


----------



## guytantakul (27 Février 2006)

Youyou ! Ponkhead in da huz ! 
(Félicitations, très cher ami)


----------



## macmarco (27 Février 2006)

Bravo PonkHead !   



Ti'Punch


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2006)

Bon ok...
Si c'est Ponkhead qui gagne, je gueule pas.


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Février 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> Voici les quelques feuillets que mes aventuriers préférés m'ont fait parvenir!
> 
> Récits halletants d'aventures épiques ou contes et autres rêveries...
> 
> ...


Bravo PonkHead. 

Vivement le prochain sujet! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> Voici les quelques feuillets que mes aventuriers préférés m'ont fait parvenir!
> 
> Récits halletants d'aventures épiques ou contes et autres rêveries...
> 
> ...


Merci, merci, merci !!

Et point de désespoir, la Faërie renaîtra plus belle de ses cendres - parfois, la préservation figée détruit et le chaos engendre.

***

Changeons de sujet,
voici le thème : "Coup de poing"

Contrairement à d'habitude, pas de mots imposés, forme entièrement libre.
Juste : faire court, serré, efficasse.

A vos talentueuses plumes et... Frappez fort !

Edit : j'oubliais, le délai est court, pour aller avec le sujet : deadline le jeudi 09 mars à midi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

4h50 du matin.
La tête dans le caniveau, un amas de sacs poubelle à quelques centimètres.
J'ai la cafetière en compote, le goût du sang dans la bouche.
Ah... il y a deux petits trucs durs qui s'y trimballent, justement.
Ca doit être des dents, des dents à moi...
J'ai peur de vérifier, je ferai ça plus tard.
Il faudrait que je me relève d'abord, j'ai l'air d'un con allongé sur le trottoir comme ça.
En plus il pleut.
Je sens mes fringues coller à ma peau, je dois ressembler à un chien tombé dans un ruisseau.

Bon allez.

Relève-toi, et va chez toi, demande pas ton reste.

Se lever...
Prendre la direction opposée à l'entrée de la boite.
Ne pas se retourner.

Et noter pour plus tard : 
Ne plus jamais, JAMAIS mettre la main au cul d'une fille ceinture noire de taekwondo...


EDIT : Mon petit Ponkhead, tu m'excuseras, en l'occurence c'est un peu plus "coup de pied" que "coup de poing", mais ça m'a semblé rester dans l'esprit du truc.  (au pire je mets "boxe" à la place de "taekwondo")


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

La distribution de baffes commence :

Un bon direct par bobbynountchak

Merci bobby, la fin m'a bien fait marrer, ça sent le vécu ton truc...

Edit : pour connaître des pratiquants du taekwendo, je peux te certifier qu'ils ne sont pas manchots non plus avec les poings...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Merci bobby, la fin m'a bien fait marrer, ça sent le vécu ton truc...



T'es fou!
Je suis d'une rare délicatesse avec la gent féminine, moi môôssieur.


----------



## macelene (28 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Merci, merci, merci !!
> 
> Changeons de sujet,
> voici le thème : "Coup de poing"
> ...




Efficacité...    Let's Go...


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2006)

Bravo Ti'Ponk et PunchHead !

 

Pour la suite j'enfile les gants de boxe. Attention les yeux ! ! !


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> ..."Coup de poing"...



*A ï e ! ! !*

:hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Efficacité...    Let's Go...


efficasse - les filles cassent
ok, au temps pour moi pour l'orthographe.


----------



## guytantakul (1 Mars 2006)

*Recette du dernier coup de poing *

_Pré-requis__ :_
Prendre une amante ingrate.
Bien s'énerver au point de devoir casser quelque-chose.

_ Ingrédients :_
Une porte de contreplaqué défoncée. 
Un métatarse brisé net. 
Un chirurgien et son équipe, un double garrot, une anesthésie régionale.
Deux broches qui dépassent de la main droite.

_ Préparation :_
Laisser reposer quelques semaines...
Les faire arracher à vif une par une par un infirmier sadique à l'aide d'une pince (modèle heavy-duty).
Serrer les dents !
Attention, la seconde risque d'être un peu plus difficile à faire revenir dans le haricot en inox.

Une fois l'opération terminée, bander serré sur un large badigeon de bétadine.

_ Effets sur le long terme :_ nette préférence aux coups de coude et de tête en cas de grave litige


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> *Recette du dernier coup de poing *
> 
> _Pré-requis__ :_
> Prendre une amante ingrate.
> ...


Hé ! Aricosec, on parle de toi ici !

Ben dis donc !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

La distribution de baffes continue

Un bon direct par bobbynountchak

la méthode guytantakul​
Bravo les cogneurs !

Les autres ?


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> "Coup de poing"


*P A N  ! ! !*

:afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

La distribution de baffes continue

Un bon direct par bobbynountchak

la méthode guytantakul

Et les bruyants kata de loustic (mvt1 et mvt2 )​
Bravo les cogneurs !

Les autres ?


----------



## loustic (3 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> "Coup de poing"



*C H T A C ! ! !*

:hosto:


----------



## aricosec (4 Mars 2006)

-
attendre a la sortie du boulot,l'irreverencieux PONKHEAD
l'attrapper par le colbac,le retourner d'une seule main,lui decocher une baffe
a lui demanteler la machoire pour lui apprendre a deflorer le thread du merveilleux
ARICOSEC,qui a 4 ans d'ancienneté de plus sur MACG,le retourner encore
deux ou troix coup de pied au derche,pour lui remettre les idées en place
le retourner encore,un bon coup de boule pour le faire pisser rouge son gros
tarbouiffe de chacal puant,le bruit  irais a ravir avec son nom.
'
*PONK  ! HEAD *


----------



## guytantakul (4 Mars 2006)

Je plussoie sur le coup de boule, moi qui jamais plus n'aurai recours au coup de poing.
(variante amusante et compétitive : ayant attrapé l'intéressé par le colbac, il s'agit de lui infliger le plus de coups de boule avant de s'étaler au sol sur lui. Perso, j'en suis à 3 - bonus nez cassé, mais j'ai vu de grands maîtres frôler la dizaine avant d'arriver à l'horizontale, le tirage de colbac ayant tendance à ralentir la chute due au chocs répétés  )


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> "Coup de poing"



*K L O I N K ! ! !*

:afraid:


----------



## aricosec (5 Mars 2006)

-
-
_* PLONG !   :afraid: *_


----------



## loustic (5 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> "Coup de poing"


*Z L I M ! ! !*

:hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

La distribution de baffes continue

Un bon direct par bobbynountchak

la méthode guytantakul

Les bruyants kata de loustic (mvt1 et mvt2 et bien d'autres... )

Et le coup de boule du maître des lieux :aricosec​
Bravo les cogneurs !

Les autres ?


----------



## loustic (6 Mars 2006)

*H O U L A ! ! !*

:hosto:


----------



## dool (6 Mars 2006)

Comment éborgner la face de ce monde aveugle ? Ce que j'aimerai pouvoir taper sur la table et mettre ce coup de poing, celui qui prend son impulsion au fond du coeur, dans la tronche de ces usurpateurs, de ces hommes et ces femmes qui se croient humains mais qui ferment l'accès à la vie aux petits sans défense...comment peuvent-ils dormir ?
Chaque jour ils se cachent derrière de fausses excuses, nomment les lois, des impossibilités, du vide, du creux, du BING purée c'est parti tout seul mais il l'a méritée celle-là !
Ces gamins et leurs parents dépensent toutes leurs forces, toute leur énergie...et eux ils osent les bouffer comme on ingurgite les tripes de l'homme mort au combat...
Si seulement ce coup poing pouvait leur faire resurgir le cerveau dans le réel, le sortir de leur boite remplie de haine, le faire atterrir sur ce flot d'évidences.....il serait mon dernir combat.


----------



## aricosec (6 Mars 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> *Z L I M ! ! !*
> 
> :hosto:


-
:casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: 
----LOUSTIC
:casse: :casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

La distribution de baffes continue

Un bon direct par bobbynountchak

la méthode guytantakul

Les bruyants kata de loustic (mvt1 et mvt2 et bien d'autres... )

Le coup de boule du maître des lieux :aricosec

Et comme une envie de rage vengeresse par :dool (bienvenue parmis nous)
​
Bravo les cogneurs !

Les autres ?


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> "Coup de poing"


*H U E U R K K ! ! !*

:afraid:


----------



## macmarco (7 Mars 2006)

Mais dites-donc, y a personne pour séparer les vieux qui se tapent dessus, là ? :mouais:
Si on se retrouve avec des fémurs cassés, faudra pas s'étonner ! :hosto:


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> "Coup de poing"



*O U I L L E O U I L L E O U I L L E   ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !*

:afraid:


... Et un coup de fémur pour macmarco : VLAN !


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Changeons de sujet,
> voici le thème : "Coup de poing"
> ...



Des coups de poings, il m'est arrivé d'en donner, parfois. 
Dans les règles, ou pas. Avec ou sans gants de protection. Sur des cibles vivantes, ou pas. 
J'aimerais oublier les derniers à ce jour, mais une douleur résiduelle dans la main droite me les rappelle parfois. 

Je ne sais même plus sur quoi j'avais frappé, ce jour-là. J'avais cogné comme une brute, sur une cible heureusement inerte, et choisie au hasard. Peut-être une cabine téléphonique. Ou un arbre. Ou même un mûr. Ma colère devait en réalité être tournée contre ma dépendance à l'alcool. Contre cette aliénation que je ne supportais plus. Mais ce soir-là, j'avais justement tellement absorbé d'alcool que j'étais presque totalement insensible à la douleur physique. Malgré toute leur violence, je sentais à peine mes coups contre cette cible trop dure pour moi. 

Ce n'est que bien plus tard, au bout de très longues heures, qu'un cri de douleur m'échappa suite à un faux mouvement. Ma main droite était cassée, et désormais les effets de l'alcool étaient dissipés. Je m'en voulais d'avoir perdu le contrôle de mes actes au point de me casser la main. Qui plus est sans même m'en rendre compte. La première fracture de ma vie. Curieusement, cette main cassée fut le déclic salutaire que j'attendais. Pas la chose la plus fâcheuse que j'aie provoquée durant toutes ces années d'alcoolisme, loin de là. Mais cette cuite fut la dernière. 

Cette douleur résiduelle me rappelle que cette fracture ne fut pas seulement dans ma main. Ce fut aussi une rupture radicale dans ma vie.


----------



## guytantakul (8 Mars 2006)

Collègue !  

(je précise que je me suis trompé dans ma recette, il fallait lire bien sur lire métacarpe au lieu de métatarse  )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

La distribution de baffes continue

Un bon direct par bobbynountchak

la méthode guytantakul

Les bruyants kata de loustic (mvt1 et mvt2 et bien d'autres... )

Le coup de boule du maître des lieux :aricosec

Comme une envie de rage vengeresse par :dool (bienvenue parmis nous)

Et une violence involontairement salutaire par : :Human-Fly 
​
Bravo les cogneurs !

Les autres ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Collègue !
> 
> (je précise que je me suis trompé dans ma recette, il fallait lire bien sur lire métacarpe au lieu de métatarse  )


Oui, j'y ai pensé! 
Mais bon, cette histoire -100% autobiographique- était la principale idée que j'avais pour le sujet de l'actuelle session. 
Alors tant pis, j'assume une participation dans un registre effectivement voisin du tien.  

(PS : La soirée en question, et donc en ce qui me concerne la dernière du genre, remonte à 1998.  Plus d'alcool du tout depuis. Donc une autre époque, voire une vie antérieure.  )

Et pour ce qui est du détail, l'os que je m'étais cassé était je crois le quatrième métacarpien.  :hosto: Ou le troisième, je ne sais plus trop. :rateau:


----------



## aricosec (9 Mars 2006)

-
quoi de neuf docteur PONKHEAD
-
-
GUYTAN et HUMANFLY picolent et se defoulent sur un arbre
resultat,il se pétent les brancards,
moi je me suis pété l'os du c..
puis je savoir docteur de quoi ça vient ?
je ne bois plus depuis un certain temp ?
-


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Fin du round à midi.

La maison décline toute responsabilité en cas de casse osseuse pendant le combat...


----------



## Cillian (9 Mars 2006)

*Le coup du point!

Chuuuut! Ne faites plus un bruit.
Observez ...
Là! ...
En face de nous ...
Une virgule,
elle se dore la pilule.
Pendant que plus loin,
à l&#8217;autre bout de la phrase,
deux points se la disputent ...

La bataille fait rage.
Chacun leur tour ils se mettent sur le i.
Oh! Non! Regardez! Le point de ... Chute!
Où là là! Je ne voudrai pas être à sa place.
Il met une cédille à terre,
La douleur aiguë met un accent grave à sa situation ...

Le vainqueur ouvre ses parenthèses,
et laisse partir son adversaire.
Le vaincu ferme ses guillemets,
il s&#8217;isolera pour soigner ses blessures ...

Le point gagnant,
sous un saule,
retrouve sa virgule ...

Elle lui saute au cou.
C&#8217;est son idole, elle l&#8217;adule,
Il à la gaule (et n&#8217;est point ridicule).
Une nuit folle attend nos deux fous ...

Nul doute sur leurs intentions,
Surtout, ne vous offusquez pas,
Nul point d&#8217;exclamation,
que voulez-vous, la nature est comme ça.
Nul point d&#8217;interrogation ...

Ce soir :
elle sera maman,
il sera papa,
de trois petits points de suspension.*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

La distribution de baffes continue

Un bon direct par bobbynountchak

la méthode guytantakul

Les bruyants kata de loustic (mvt1 et mvt2 et bien d'autres... )

Le coup de boule du maître des lieux :aricosec

Comme une envie de rage vengeresse par :dool (bienvenue parmis nous)

Une violence involontairement salutaire par : :Human-Fly 

Et un uppercut de dernière heure, tout en douceur espiègle par Cillian
​
Bravo les cogneurs !

Les autres ? (il vous reste 18 minutes à ma montre...)


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (9 Mars 2006)

Ca se passe dans une rue de Los Angeles, la City of Angels, at night.
Il y a une lady qui rentre at home à pied, mais dans un coin sombre, il y a des bad guys qui l'attendent pour la tuer en faisant croire que c'est pour steal her money, but en fait, it's because elle en sait too much sur le business de son boss.
Lles bad guys commencent  à surround her et elle est affraid.
A ce moment-là, il y a le hero qui arrive sur sa motorbicycle, une Harley Davidson.
Le guy, il a des sunglasses et des santiags aux pieds, il s'arrête, il regarde slowly les bad guys, one by one, les bad guys look at him avec un sourire méchant.
Le hero, il descend de sa moto et il approche lui aussi avec un smile sur la bouche.
Les bad guys l'entourent et là ils l'attaquent !
Lui, il leur donne des good kicks dans les balls avec ses santiags et ils les assomme avec son ultimate coup de poing qui les envoie in the air et ils retombent dans les garbage cans !

Ensuite, il emmène la woman(la LA woman, hey hey !) sur sa motorbicycle chez lui et guess what !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

|
|
|
|
---- Human-Fly ----
|
|
|
|​


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (9 Mars 2006)

Too bad, too late !


Bravo le Humain mouche !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> et guess what !


He's happy ?
But too late.

The hour is the our and don't push mamie in the orties.

Thank you, anyway, stay aware.


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mars 2006)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Too bad, too late !
> 
> 
> Bravo le Humain mouche !


 Désolé que le résultat ait été mis en ligne au moment où la super star belge postait sa contribution. 
 Mais bon, un tel cogneur d'envergure internationale ne m'en voudra sans doute pas.


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mars 2006)

Merci beaucoup. 

 Je reviens poster ici dès que possible pour vous donner un nouveau sujet.


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mars 2006)

Personnellement, je préfère revenir aux fondamentaux, soit un thème et cinq mots imposés. 
J'avoue que j'adore l'aspect très ludique de ces cinq mots obligatoires à insérer! :love:

Ceci dit, je voudrais moi aussi prendre quelques libertés avec la tradition de ce thread.  Si cela ne dérange pas les fondateurs et les principaux habitués, bien entendu. 

J'ai en effet envie d'aller finalement dans le sens que me suggérait il y a un certain temps déjà Roberto, soit un sujet avec des *"mots compliqués"*.  
Ceci dit, *les réticences que j'avais formulées à ce moment-là* restant d'actualité, je vous propose donc deux sujets au choix, avec un délais assez long. Chaque participant(e) pourra choisir de traiter l'un ou l'autre des deux sujets, ou de traiter les deux. 
Autant de versions et/ou de participations que vous le voulez ; une seule contribution fera gagner l'une ou l'un d'entre vous, mais le délais assez long donnera peut-être à certaines personnes l'envie de participer plusieurs fois. 


Les mots sont à employer avec minuscules ou majuscules, au singulier ou au pluriel, et dans l'ordre de votre choix. Aucune contrainte de style (versification, ou autre...).  



Premier sujet : classique. 

Deuxième sujet : avec des mots compliqués. :style:

Fin de la session : dans la nuit du 31 mars au 1er avril, à partir de minuit pile. 



Premier sujet : 

Thème : Une évasion.

Mots imposés:

- cloison
- routine
- art
- aveugler
- but



Deuxième sujet :

Thème : Les métamorphoses de l'oubli 

- syllepse
- nychthéméral 
- synaptique
- herméneutique
- eschatologique


Amusez-vous bien! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

La tête écrasée contre la *cloison*, un peu de sang aux commissures, la plupart des dents casséeS déjà.

Plainte en *syllepse*, c'est éléguant mais vain. Aujourd'hui, tu parleras.​
J'écris. D'abord, je me lêve et subit ta fureur. Parfois, je mange ou dort un peu, rarement les deux.
Epuisante *routine*.

T'enfermer dans la terreur *nycthémérale*, cela fait partie de la méthode.
Tu parleras, je le sais.​
Je chantais, je dessinais, je mimais...
Il te suffisait de demander pour accéder aux consolations de l'*art*.
Tu as préféré la force.

Et le muscle à l'éclair *synaptique*, la satisfaction au désir, l'immédiat au peut-être, la certitude.
Tu parleras.​
Je me tairais. Ta confiance en toi t'*aveugle*.
Toi et tes maîtres n'êtes que de passage. L'homme triomphera à nouveau sur vos cendres.
C'est écrit.

Pitoyable *herméneutique *!
JE suis le futur annoncé dans les textes anciens, l'homme immuable, l'ordre et la fin du chaos.​
J'ai pitié de toi et de tes doutes.

Epargnes-moi ton mépris *eschatologique*. Tu vas te taire, finalement, ta voix et tes mots m'aggacent.​
Je mourrais bientôt, rassures-toi.
Mon silence est la promesse de cette dernière _évasion_.

J'oublierais le but de mes recherches par la répétition maniaque de leurs moyens, leur mémorisation dévorante.
L'_oubli_ naîtra du trop plein de souvenirs construits - troublante _métamorphose_.​


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> La tête écrasée contre la *cloison*, un peu de sang aux commissures, la plupart des dents casséeS déjà.
> 
> Plainte en *syllepse*, c'est éléguant mais vain. Aujourd'hui, tu parleras.​
> J'écris. D'abord, je me lêve et subit ta fureur. Parfois, je mange ou dort un peu, rarement les deux.
> ...



Wahou!... 

Je n'avais pas du tout prévu ça... :rateau:
J'avais proposé deux sujets au choix, mais l'idée de traiter les deux en même temps, en les mélangeant, est très originale. 
D'autant que la présentation est très adroite dans la forme, avec l'idée du dialogue, et la mise en page qui alterne les alignements à gauche et les alignements à droite. 

Très intéressante contribution.


----------



## aricosec (10 Mars 2006)

-
bravissimo  FLYMAN 
j'espere aussi qu'il y aura deux sortes de medailles  
une pour les mots compliqués _*(argg !  :afraid: *_
et une normale  
car je n'ai ete que jusqu'au certif  !    
-
:mouais:


----------



## loustic (10 Mars 2006)

Bravo aux PonkHead et Human-Fly !  

Un mot extrèmement compliqué :

*a*

B A ba
A priori
A ware
Il a un poing
Il a peur
Il a reçu un coup
Il a mal
Il a soif
Il a bu
Il a le Bac
Il a un Mac
Il a Il a aaaa
...

:afraid:


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mars 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bravo aux PonkHead et Human-Fly !
> 
> Un mot extrèmement compliqué :
> 
> ...


 JCVD semble t'avoir inspiré.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mars 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> bravissimo  FLYMAN
> j'espere aussi qu'il y aura deux sortes de medailles
> une pour les mots compliqués _*(argg !  :afraid: *_
> ...


 Non non, une seule médaille. 
 Elle reviendra à l'auteur du texte que je retiendrai en tant que mon préféré.  
 Et j'aime les mots simples autant que les mots compliqués : personne de sera favorisé pour avoir choisi l'un ou l'autre des deux sujets, et une seule personne gagnera. :king:

 Dans tous les cas, la gagnante ou le gagnant aura droit à une médaille... En chocolat!...  
 (Je crois que cela pourra en motiver *certains*, ceci dit.   )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

La loustic éthique est tactique et tacle les tics en tocs des toqués du topic.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> La loustic éthique est tactique et tacle les tics en tocs des toqués du topic.


 Oui, aussi.


----------



## loustic (10 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> La loustic éthique est tactique et tacle les tics en tocs des toqués du topic.


... et tac !


----------



## guytantakul (10 Mars 2006)

Crotte, y'a deux mots sur cinq que je ne comprends pas dans la seule option que je me propose de tenter.
Google, viens un peu par là pour voir un petit moment, sans te commander...


----------



## aricosec (13 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Crotte, y'a deux mots sur cinq que je ne comprends pas dans la seule option que je me propose de tenter.
> Google, viens un peu par là pour voir un petit moment, sans te commander...


-
ah ben non,tu te trompe   ,
-
cloison
- routine
- art
- aveugler
- but
c'est facile quand même :mouais: 
-
aga ! buzy ! buzo ! langue des shadok,ça c'est plus dure espece  de gibit !  

 
-
aricoshadokman !


----------



## guytantakul (13 Mars 2006)

Tss.. Ga-Bu-Zo-Meu sont les phonèmes de base (de mémoire et sans google, s'il vous plait  )

Celà dit, j'aime bien le melon des gibbies moi (et le sceptre-robinet du roi shadok a longtemps évoqué chez moi bien des tourments nocturnes   )


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> ah ben non,tu te trompe   ,
> -
> cloison
> ...



Il pousse en grec
Des cris et des
Salamalecs
Trop galvaudés
L'haricot sec
Aura forcé
Sur le blanc sec
Un peu corsé
Un coup dans l' bec
Puis a pissé


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tss.. Ga-Bu-Zo-Meu sont les phonèmes de base (de mémoire et sans google, s'il vous plait  )
> 
> Celà dit, j'aime bien le melon des gibbies moi (et le sceptre-robinet du roi shadok a longtemps évoqué chez moi bien des tourments nocturnes   )


Ga - Zo - Bu - Meu


----------



## guytantakul (13 Mars 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Ga - Zo - Bu - Meu



Après un tit tour de google, il semble que l'un de nous deux se fourvoie... 
Mais lequel ? La question reste entière...


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Ga - Zo - Bu - Meu



1/24...


----------



## aricosec (14 Mars 2006)

--Thème : Une évasion_______.Mots imposés_:- cloison- routine- art- aveugler- but
_
"t'est pas dingue" hurle jacquot la pince,roi du decoffrage de caisses,;
avec lui les voitures de classe avait du mouron a se faire les nuits de pleine lune,
et meme de trois quart,voir demi lune,une belle mercedes ou bmw se voyait fracturer
le coffre comme on decarpille une pucelle,sa pince monseigneur brandit comme 
un lardoir d'argousin,il l'enfonçait droit dans la moindre interstice de la bete.
"t'est pas dingue " repété dede la fouine,expert en ecoute des CLOISONS
et autres telephones.genre watergatt.
je ne crois pas replique jo defouraille,un mec connu pour tirer plus vite que la parole
ce qui lui attirait des ennuis certains,beaucoup de victimes innocentes,vu qu'il tirait
avant que l'autre se presente.leurs ARTS mit en commun,les avait cependant conduient
direct la santé,maison de repos trés connu des malfrats.la ROUTINE des habitudes
avait emoussé leurs vigilance,et le car des poulets les avait coincé,et ils moississaient 
maintenant dans cette geole.
"tout avait commencé un jour de cafard" jacquot avait fauché une bmw pour se distraire
en dejuquant le coffe il y avait trouvé un attaché case empli de papier et d'un trousseau de clés
une carte grise avait fourni l'adresse du cave,il avait de suite appelé ses potes de galere.
dede et jo avait de suite adhéré au BUT du projet de jacquot,foncer chez le proprio,et si
il n'y a personne faire le vide de l'appart,leurs finances etant plus basse q'un oasis en aout
personne n'avait refléchi.
tout se passait bien,il avaient cassé un meuible qui s'averait gavé de bijoux,en fait ils
etaient tombé chez un orfévre,ils remplissaient consciencieusement les sacs de toiles
emportés,la quantité de bijoux paraissaient les AVEUGLER,personne n'avait pensé
qu'un endroit comme celui ci pouvait etre raccordé au commissariat de quartier,ou bien
personne ne voulait y penser.
les sacs remplis jusqu"a la gueule,ils se precipiterent dehors pour tomber dans les bras
d'une compagnie de BAB.
aujourdhui leur peine purgée,vu que jo sur ce coup n'avait pas pris de flingue,et qu'ils
etaent vierges,ils avaient pris le minimum.
mais jo se disait qu'il n'etait pas dingue,puisqu'il proposait de refaire le meme coup
mais ce coup ci en le preparant bien mieux.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Mars 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> --Thème : Une évasion_______.Mots imposés_:- cloison- routine- art- aveugler- but
> _
> "t'est pas dingue" hurle jacquot la pince,roi du decoffrage de caisses,;
> avec lui les voitures de classe avait du mouron a se faire les nuits de pleine lune,
> ...


Si leur coup fut mal préparé, lire le récit de leurs aventures cocasses fut en revanche un plaisir! 


Du pur aricosec.


----------



## aricosec (21 Mars 2006)

- 
bilan intermediaire -*debut*
cet allongement de durée jours,ne semble pas porter ses fruits
pas plus de clients,et le suget passe a la cale 3
je rappelle qu'il avait été créé pour faire du simple,et si possible
divertissant,le fait d'y inclure des mots alambyqués ne porte pas
a la rigolade,les posteurs se font rares
il serait bon dans les prochaines cessions de revenir au basic
qui accroche plus ceux qui ont peu de temps a consacrer au forum
bilan intermediare -*fin *
*-*
*ceci dit, tout les innovants passé et presents ont bien fait de tenter le coup*
*-*
*l'avenir appartient aux testeurs   *


----------



## guytantakul (21 Mars 2006)

Moi, je ne participerai pas cette fois-ci.
Les thèmes sont marrants, mais ils sont doubles. 
J'essaie de mettre de côté ma schizophrénie plus ou moins latente - donc pas de particip' pour mézigues - désolé


----------



## guytantakul (21 Mars 2006)

Back To The Roots !


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mars 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> bilan intermediaire -*debut*
> cet allongement de durée jours,ne semble pas porter ses fruits
> pas plus de clients,et le suget passe a la cale 3
> ...


Je ne peux que partager ton bilan intermédiaire. 




Mon erreur aura été, je pense, de reprendre *l'idée qui m'avait été suggérée par Roberto* à un moment sans doute peu approprié.  Je me suis renseigné ensuite au sujet de la disponibilité de Roberto, qui ne dispose justement pas suffisamment de temps libre pour participer à l'actuelle session. :rateau:
Je pensais que certains allaient s'amuser d'un sujet avec des mots "compliqués", mais que d'autres trouveraient mieux leur compte dans un sujet plus conventionnel, avec des mots plus simples. 
  Il semblerait que ces deux sujets au choix ne soit pas une option mettant les gens à l'aise, et que ce soit peut-être même l'inverse. C'est ce que crois comprendre de *ce que nous dit guytantakul*. (  )
  Si ce bilan devait se confirmer, il va de soi que l'expérience ne serait pas renouvelée.  Pas par moi, en tout cas. 

  Donc, en effet, si ce bilan devait se confirmer, il annoncerait *un retour aux fondamentaux*. 
  Et dans ce cas, *les réticences que j'exprimais relativement à l'idée de Roberto* se trouveraient justifiées pour de bon. 

  Je maintiens le délais donné, et espère que - peut-être - certains posteurs seront finalement tentés par l'un ou l'autre des deux sujets, ou pourquoi pas les deux.  C'est assez mal parti, mais sait-on jamais... 

  Si l'échec de cette expérience devait se conformer, j'en serais désolé pour les habitués du thread.  

  Ceci dit, je te remercie, aricosec, , pour *ta bienveillance à l'égard des testeurs*.  


  Que les autres n'hésitent pas à me faire part de leurs impressions, réserves, ou critiques, comme l'ont fait aricosec et guytantakul. 

  Rendez-vous pour tout le monde pour la fin de la session : dans la nuit du 31 mars au 1er avril, à partir de minuit pile, cette fois-ci pour un bilan définitif. 
  Ou peut-être avant, si certaines personnes souhaitent intervenir, pour donner leur point de vue, ou pourquoi pas pour participer...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je ne participerai pas cette fois-ci.
> Les thèmes sont marrants, mais ils sont doubles.
> J'essaie de mettre de côté ma schizophrénie plus ou moins latente - donc pas de particip' pour mézigues - désolé


Yep, tout pareil que Guytan...

Et puis mon plaisir dans ce genre d'exercice, c'est plus d'essayer de pondre un truc auquel on ne s'attendra pas, d'essayer de détourner le thème tout en gardant les mots imposés.
Là, je n'y arrive pas.

Et pour les mots compliqués, j'ai la flemme... 

Ceci dit, je pense que ça ne servira pas à grand chose d'attendre le 31 mars, à mon avis tout est dit sur cette session, ça m'étonnerait qu'il y ait encore beaucoup de contributions.


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> bilan intermediaire -*debut*
> cet allongement de durée jours,ne semble pas porter ses fruits
> pas plus de clients,et le suget passe a la cale 3
> ...


*V L A N ! ! !*


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Bon, c'est quoi ce bordel ?

Entre Loustic qui ne s'est pas encore rendu compte que le sujet "coup de poing" est fini, deux ou trois qui voudraient bien mais peuvent point, les gardiens du temple qui n'aime pas qu'on change les règles...

Ca se barre en c..... tout ça !!!!! *

Et si on disait : pouf pouf on recommence (On clôt la session et HF nous repropose un sujet "classique") ?



* Oui, alors, comme je ne met pas de petites têtes qui sourient partout pour bien marquer que les phrases de ce post sont ironiques, second degré, tout ce que vous voulez mais par pitié, ne prenez pas ça pour des reproches ou des insultes...
Bref, on va encore dire PonkHead ?
Il est méchant !


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mars 2006)

Dis donc t'as pas fini d'gueuler toi?
Tu t'crois ou pour nous causer comme ça?!

Loustic a pas vu que le sujet coup de poing était clos, ok, et alors? A son âge tu verras si tu te souviens de tout toi! 






EDIT : Ah c'était second degré?
Ben mets des smilies aussi, quoi, merde...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

VBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez avoir pour *but* d'*aveugler* d'autres posteurs par votre *art* du boulage vert avant de reprendre la *routine* de bouler bobby contre la *cloison* de votre amusement



'tain !
La main à VBulletin !!!


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2006)

*Z I M !!! P L A F !!! S C H T O R K ! ! !*


----------



## aricosec (23 Mars 2006)

-
une depeche vient de tomber
-
HUMAN FLY  etait porteur de la  CHIKUNGUNIA violente
-
son theme a piquer plusieurs babouins qui du coup se sont affolés
*les crach ! et vlan ! voir vlam* !
demontre bien l'etat des chose
-
mais soyons confiants, un petit coup de chateau lagarde et il n'y paraitra plus 
-
boire un petit coup c'est agréable,boire un petit coup c'est .................etc


----------



## loustic (23 Mars 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> une depeche vient de tomber
> -
> HUMAN FLY  etait porteur de la  CHIKUNGUNIA violente
> ...


*G L O U ! ! ! G L O U ! ! !*

 
:rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Mars 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> une depeche vient de tomber
> -
> HUMAN FLY  etait porteur de la  CHIKUNGUNIA violente
> ...



 Messages bien reçus. 

 Là, aujourd'hui, je manque de temps, mais je reviens demain pour régler le problème. 


 Si d'autres habitués du thread, ou pourquoi pas des nouveaux venus veulent toutefois participer à cette session telle qu'elle est, ou donner à leur tour leur point de vue, il vous reste quelques petites heures (24 au grand maximum) pour le faire. 

 Remaniement des choses radical demain dans le cas contraire. 


 Human-Fly.


----------



## aricosec (23 Mars 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Messages bien reçus.
> 
> Là, aujourd'hui, je manque de temps, mais je reviens demain pour régler le problème.
> 
> Human-Fly.


-
ah ben non, te fache pas   ,c'etait pour rire   
ceux qui ralent,particulierement LOUSTIC,envoie les au bain,
decidemment un LOUSTIC piqué par un MOUSTIC,ne donne a lire 
que des onomatopées,et il est bien content le drole
zim,zac,crac,bloum,ça c'est son credo,pas besoin de se fatiguer a faire rimer
_*l'escroc* !   _


----------



## loustic (23 Mars 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> ah ben non, te fache pas   ,c'etait pour rire
> ceux qui ralent,particulierement LOUSTIC,envoie les au bain,
> decidemment un LOUSTIC piqué par un MOUSTIC,ne donne a lire
> ...


Dis donc, ça n'a l'air de rien mais il fallait le trouver le GLOU GLOU !
Pas facile du tout !!!
La preuve, personne n'a été capable d'en faire autant !

*K R O N K ! ! !*

 :rateau:  
:rateau:  :rateau: 
 :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Mars 2006)

Bon, cette session dans sa forme initiale n'a pas remporté le succès que j'espérais. :rateau: Et c'est un doux euphémisme.  L'expérience ne sera donc plus tentée, en tout cas pas par moi. 

Je souhaite aux futurs "testeurs" d'être mieux inspirés, quand eux aussi prendront quelques libertés par rapport aux règles habituelles de ce thread. 

Merci aux personnes qui ont participé, et aussi à celles qui ont donné leur avis sur l'actuelle session. 


Aucun vainqueur pour l'instant, et la session est prolongée jusqu'à la nuit du 8 au 9 avril. Je dirai qui aura gagné à partir de minuit. :king:


Nous repartons avec un nouveau thème unique, cinq mots imposés raisonnables, et aucune contrainte formelle supplémentaire.    




Thème : 

Une nuit mémorable​  

  Mots imposés :
magot
 police
sirène
  aire
village
 

Mots à employer en les faisant commencer par une minuscule ou une majuscule, au singulier ou a pluriel, et dans l'ordre de votre choix.


----------



## aricosec (24 Mars 2006)

- 
*quand loustic fait glou glou !*
*harry cosec boit un coup*
*c'est flyman qui va payer*
*et ça lui fera les pieds.*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Dès le départ, je ne le sentais pas ce truc.
Sortir du gateau en string et danser un peu pour une tripotée de ménagères hystériques fêtant je ne sais quoi de leur club de mémères, pas de problème, je savais gérer, ça n'était pas la première fois. Il m'était même arrivé de finir la nuit avec une pas trop moche...
Il n'y a pas de sot métier, comme disait mon pépé.
Mais là, il y avait un os dès le départ : pour des raisons de logistique, le gateau devait être ammené fait sur place, pile pour le grand final. Une histoire de salle des fêtes trop chauffée, je crois, un de ces sauna de *village *ou le populo vient suer sur la sono pourrie du DJ local qui croie faire "djeune" en crachant du Lorie entre deux "petit bonhomme en mousse".
Le genre de plan qui m'avait fait monter à la capitale dès que j'en avais eu assez dans les pecs et le slip pour gagner ma vie.
Bref, ça voulait dire une bonne demi-heure de camionette, en plein hivers, à poil dans un gateau... Le rêve !
Surtout que c'était ce crétin de Raymond qui conduisait la camionette.
"Oh, Vince ! T'sais qu't'es beau en string ?"
Quel abruti ! 
Dans cette tenue, après deux heures de muscu pour faire saillir les veines, une de répet de la choré et une encore passée à se huiler pour accrocher la lumière, merde ! ce genre de remarque de la part d'un gros type en pull qui ne s'est même pas brossé les chicots après sa 4 fromages, ça vénère, non ?
Ben non - parce que Raymond est le frère du type qui tient et l'agence et mes *******s dans ses grosses mains velues (une histoire de *magot *prété que j'ai intérêt à rembourser, vous voyez le topo ?) et que le type a le sens de la famille.
Alors, profil bas.
Mais il y en a qu'on finit psychopathes pour moins que ça.
"On doit y être à quelle heure, Ray ?
"Minuit pile.
"Ca va. Il est onze heure.
"Non. Ca ne va pas. J'ai pas l'adresse exacte et je tiens pas à foirer le truc. Alors tu file dans ton gateau et on fait un crochet par l'agence.
"J'y montrais là-bas dans le gateau, Ray, je...
"Mais ouais. Et là bas, je le monte comment dans l'fourgon le cake avec toi dedans ? Tout seul avec mes p'tits bras ?"
Les mecs autour étaient pétés de rire - jusqu'à l'apprenti du traiteur qui se foutait de ma gueule, quinze ans et la tronche constellée d'acnée.
C'est pas mauvais signe ça quand même les puceaux débiles se foutent de toi ?
"Allez, Vince, en voiture !"
J'aurais du dire non, j'aurais dû écouter mon instinct.
Je le connaissais pourtant, le Raymond, avec ses plans foireux...
Mais j'ai dit OK, je suis monté dans le gateau, j'ai été chargé dans la camionette et j'ai attendu, comptant sur le yoga et le taï-chi pour ne pas arriver trop moisi.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Dès le départ, je ne le sentais pas ce truc.
> Sortir du gateau en string et danser un peu pour une tripotée de ménagères hystériques fêtant je ne sais quoi de leur club de mémères, pas de problème, je savais gérer, ça n'était pas la première fois. Il m'était même arrivé de finir la nuit avec une pas trop moche...
> Il n'y a pas de sot métier, comme disait mon pépé.
> Mais là, il y avait un os dès le départ : pour des raisons de logistique, le gateau devait être ammené fait sur place, pile pour le grand final. Une histoire de salle des fêtes trop chauffée, je crois, un de ces sauna de *village *ou le populo vient suer sur la sono pourrie du DJ local qui croie faire "djeune" en crachant du Lorie entre deux "petit bonhomme en mousse".
> ...


Malgré un printemps dont les températures tardent un peu à monter, je n'imaginais rien d'aussi frigorifiant!...   
Et quand je pense à un strip tease ou à ce que peut être sa préparation, ce n'est pas non plus sous cet angle que je l'envisage... :rateau:
J'ai hâte de lire les autres contributions, mais celle-ci fait agréablement redémarrer cette session. 

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Sauf que, yoga ou pas, au bout de dix minutes coincés dans la boîte, j'avais des crampes horribles, j'étais couvert de sueurs froides et je tremblais de partout.
L'intérieur du gateau était plus petit que d'habitude, on y avait ajouté une sorte de machinerie sensée m'éjeter au milieu d'un geyser de crème et de confétis, je n'avais qu'une manette à tirer et hop !
Sauf que Hop mes fesses, dix minutes de plus coincé comme ça et c'est une momie gluante de transpiration et figée comme un yoda qui irait attérir dans l'assiète d'une mémère, à supposer que je sois encore capable d'actionner cete foutue manette.
Et, je ne sais pas pourquoi, je voyais déjà cette grosse andouille de Raymond me taper sur l'épaule après ma prestation et me chuchotter, comme à chaque fois :
"C'est pas du gateau, hein ?"
Je l'aurais bouffé !

Raymond s'est arreté, j'ai entendu la porte claqué. Je suis resté seul, pas longtemps. Il est vite remonté, faisant une fois de plus danser la camionette et me cognant la tête contre la paroie intérieure du gateau.
J'ai étouffé je ne sais combien de malédiction pour ce con, je me suis massé les tempes, je...

... je me suis surtout rendu compte qu'il ne se passait plus rien.
Pourquoi ne redémarrait-il pas au lieu de grogner comme un cochon ?
Et la camionette qui grincait comme...

"Oh non, ais-je murmuré, non Raymond, non, pas ça, merde, tout mais pas ça."
J'aurais parié mon string (quoi d'autre?) que ce porc était en train de se payer une gâterie sur une *aire *d'autoroute. C'était une autre de ses spécialités, les plans cul bien glauque.
"J'ai oublié l'adresse à l'agence"
Enfoiré de pervers !
Je suis sûr que de me savoir recroquevillé en fakir noyé sous la crème à l'écouter s'envoyer en l'air lui collait une trique d'enfer.

C'est fout ce qu'on est prêt à faire - ou à ne pas faire en l'occurence - quand on doit du fric à un type capable de vous envoyer nager dans un maillot en briques...

Je me suis contenté de me mordre la langue pour ne pas hurler, de me traiter de tous les noms pour avoir accepté l'argent, j'ai même presque regretté d'avoir tout plaqué, là bas au village, la copine en robe à fleurs, les études de coiffure et la longère du père à retaper en gîte...
Mais je n'ai pas eu le temps d'aller trop loin dans les remords.

Parce que c'est là que tout est _vraiment _parti en vrille...


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que, yoga ou pas, au bout de dix minutes coincés dans la boîte, j'avais des crampes horribles, j'étais couvert de sueurs froides et je tremblais de partout.
> L'intérieur du gateau était plus petit que d'habitude, on y avait ajouté une sorte de machinerie sensée m'éjeter au milieu d'un geyser de crème et de confétis, je n'avais qu'une manette à tirer et hop !
> Sauf que Hop mes fesses, dix minutes de plus coincé comme ça et c'est une momie gluante de transpiration et figée comme un yoda qui irait attérir dans l'assiète d'une mémère, à supposer que je sois encore capable d'actionner cete foutue manette.
> Et, je ne sais pas pourquoi, je voyais déjà cette grosse andouille me taper sur l'épaule après ma prestation et me chuchotter, comme à chaque fois :
> ...


Pour le personnage de PonkHead, "tout est vraiment parti en vrille"... :rateau:
Par contre, ce thread, lui,  est ranimé pour de bon!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Parce que, c'est malhereux à dire, mais de nos jours, une aire d'autoroute, la nuit, ça n'est pas un endroit sûr.
La camionette s'est mise soudain à danser la gigue, les porte ont été ouvertes à la volée, j'ai entendu des cris, des bruits de coups.
"Descend, fils de pute, j'vais t'fumer la tetê moi !"
La fille s'est mise à crier.
"Ta gueule. Tu files, tu n'as rien vu, il ne s'est rien passé. Oublies pas que je connais ton frère, j'te retrouve si tu parles, compris ?"
"'tain les gars, vous voulez quoi, a couiné Raymond. On peut s'aranger pas vrai ? Hein ?
"R'garde-le, la queue à l'air, a fait un des types.
Il y a eu un bruit de dur contre de la peau, Raymond a grogné une fois de plus, mais pas de plaisir cette fois.
"Tu fous le corps dans l'herbe ! Momo, tu vérifies le stock. On se casse les mecs, on se casse !"
J'étais tétanisé, je me suis demandé ce que j'avais fait au bon dieu pour mériter ça.
Je me suis surtout demandé ce que des voleurs pouvaient bien vouloir à une camionette moucrave transportant un gateau destiné à une kermesse de femmes mures.
Momo a ouvert la porte arrière.
Il y a eu un grand blanc.
"Merde, a fait Momo, Manu, c'est pas des portables, c'est un gateau !
"Quoi ?
"Un gateau, j'te jure, viens voir"
Je les ai entendu cavaler, se masser à l'arrière de la camionette.
"C'est pas possible ! Bordel, CA N'EST PAS POSSIBLE !"
Ils sont monté, Manu, Momo, Mimi, Mama, j'avais l'impression d'une horde de furieux à surnoms mamemimomu - je crois qu'en fait, à ce moment là j'ai un peu perdu pieds, voire que je me sois un peu pissé dessus - je préfère ne pas en parler, oublier.

Une seconde de blanc.

L'instant d'après, les furieux basculaient le gateau et mon poid actionnait la manette...

PAF !!!!!

Comme le gateau avait prit du gîte, je suis allé m'écraser comme une merde contre le pare-brise, au milieu d'une gerbe étincellante de crème et de conféttis colorés - un point pour les artificiers.
Le gateau a explosé.
A moitié assomé, j'ai eue la vision de trois types cagoulés, recouverts de chantilly rose et verte (l'un avait même une cerise confite collée sur l'oeil droit), les bras ballants, la bouche ouverte et le regard stupide fixé sur moi.
Ensuite, je ne sais pas comment, je me suis retrouvé dehors, à hurler, à courir.

Surtout à courir, Ben Jonhson sous amphet', dans la nuit, dans l'herbe, le long de la voie où hurlaient des centaines de voitures, de camions, de motos, complètement à poil (impossible de me souvenir quand ce foutu string a ouverture facile s'était fait la malle), couvert de transpiration, de pisse et de crème fouétté, des confétis multicolores partout et la plus belle frousse de ma vie aux trousses...

Je ne sais pas s'ils m'ont poursuivi.
Tout ce que je sais, c'est que quand j'ai rencontré la femme habillée en lapin, ils n'étaient plus à mes trousses


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Parce que, c'est malhereux à dire, mais de nos jours, une aire d'autoroute, la nuit, ça n'est pas un endroit sûr.
> La camionette s'est mise soudain à danser la gigue, les porte ont été ouvertes à la volée, j'ai entendu des cris, des bruits de coups.
> "Descend, fils de pute, j'vais t'fumer la tetê moi !"
> La fille s'est mise à crier.
> ...


De l'inattendu jusqu'à la dernière ligne, j'adore! 
Et cette partie est par ailleurs celle qui m'a fait le plus rire.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Elle était assise sur la rambarde, à côté d'une vieille golf à l'air fatiguée.
Elle fumait une clope en regardant passer les voitures.
Elle m'a jaté un coup d'oeil assez nonchalant.
"Mauvaise soirée ?
J'ai dû cligner des yeux, un peu genre hiboux. Elle était plutôt moche, vieille, mais avec une voix sensuelle, agréable.
En même temps, essayez d'avoir l'air sexy déguisé en peluche !
"Moi aussi. Ma voiture vient de me lâcher."
Elle a hésité, pris une taffe.
"Finalement, je me demande si ce n'est pas un bien. Ce genre de soirée à la con, ça m'a toujours gonflée. Le genre avec un petit con tout nu qui sort du gateau au dessert, tu vois, jeux stupides et vieilles biques bourrées... Non, tu ne vois sans doute pas. Peu importe. Ca aurait fini chez l'une ou l'autre à vouloir absolument me présenter un vieux garçon en chandail col V marron qui collectionne des insectes morts."
Une voiture de *police *est passée, toutes *sirènes *hurlantes.
Je me suis assis sur la rambarde.
"Pourquoi personne ne comprend-il que je puisse être à la fois quarantenaire sans enfant et bien dans ma peau ? Hein ?
"Je sais pas."
C'est vrai.
C'est surtout que je ne m'étais jamais posé la question.
Elle a sourit, doucement.
"Viens, je dois avoir un pantalon et un pull dans la voiture, tu vas pas rester à poil comme ça, tu vas attrapper la mort. La dépaneuse ne devrait plus tarder. Je te ramène ?"
Je crois que j'ai hoché la tête.
je crois que j'aurais accepté l'invitation d'un martien à monter dans sa soucoupe tellement j'étais à l'ouest à ce moment là.
Elle a rit, franchement, de me voir dans ses fringues de mec.
"Horrible, a-t-elle dit, mais ça devrait le faire"
Et je me suis senti curieusement calme, appaisé.

La vie est drôle, parfois.
Vous ne trouvez pas ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Elle était assise sur la rambarde, à côté d'une vieille golf à l'air fatiguée.
> Elle fumait une clope en regardant passer les voitures.
> Elle m'a jaté un coup d'oeil assez nonchalant.
> "Mauvaise soirée ?
> ...


 Ah si, vraiment, effectivement!  

 Ton texte à épisodes aussi, par ailleurs!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ah si, vraiment, effectivement!
> 
> Ton texte à épisodes aussi, par ailleurs!


Merci.
J'espère n'avoir pas été trop long.

Et j'espère que ce sujet "classique" va attirer un max de participants.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> J'espère n'avoir pas été trop long.


 Pour ce qui me concerne, je le trouve très bien comme il est.  



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Et j'espère que ce sujet "classique" va attirer un max de participants.


 Moi aussi.


----------



## guytantakul (24 Mars 2006)

Quatre nuits mémorable

Mots imposés :

magot
 police
sirène
  aire
village
Ils étaient venus me chercher au taf...
Cette enflure de secrétaire ne m'avait pas prévenu, pas de clin d'&#339;il - juste : "on veut te voir à l'accueil".
La police m'a embarqué illico. Un tour à la maison pronto, sirène hurlante à l'appui, pour chercher le magot sous mon lit. Nibe, coup dans l'eau - chapeau la colo.
Puis garde à vue 96 heures : dur-dur le village local, ça sent le beurre et le crotale.
Mais surprise : le dealer (je parle en l'occurence du plus chargé sur l'heure) s'est fait la fille de l'air(e) par la faute d'un stagiaire qui n'avait pas loqué le verrou - hou-hou !
Bye-bye les condés, re-coup dans l'eau. Tout le monde dehors presto-subito !
On en a reparlé à l'audience, j'ai eu quand-même la grande chance.
Injonction thérapeutique, mais la police je la...

Toutes ces informations ne sont que supputatoires, ou je les remets dans mon tiroir  
​


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Quatre nuits mémorable
> 
> Mots imposés :
> magot
> ...


Ce que j'apprécie dans tes textes, c'est la singulière cohabitation entre une tonalité cocasse et un vrai réalisme!  L'un et l'autre faisant toujours très bon ménage!


----------



## aricosec (25 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> J'espère n'avoir pas été trop long.
> 
> Et j'espère que ce sujet "classique" va attirer un max de participants.


-
chiotte de chiotte,tu deconne FLYMAN  ,un coup c'est trop dure,
un coup on ne peut rivaliser avec PONK ! PONK !   
derriere sa serie roman ,on ne sait quoi faire
mais bravo a GUYTAN d'essayer  
et a PONKHEAD bien sur  :mouais: :hein:


----------



## guytantakul (25 Mars 2006)

En vrai, ça s'est passé en 92.
C'était marrant, vraiment, j'épouse !
Même en garde à vue prolongée, j'attendais les sorties déléguées - pour interrogatoire - bel espoir. Mystification plus que de raison.

Mon meilleur exploit a été d'expliquer... à l'inspecteur chargé de m'interroger... comment trouver mon domicile... de ses pénates, cétait gentil ! (en plus y'avait du monde autour, collègues, supérieurs tour-à-tour).
Depuis on est presque copains, et même en rue on se fait signe de la main !

Pas un ami ni rien, mais une consigne - sinon rien !


----------



## guytantakul (25 Mars 2006)

En vrai, c'était en 92.
C'était marrant, vraiment, j'épouse !
Même en garde à vue prolongée, j'attendais les sorties déléguées - pour interrogatoire - bel espoir. 
Mystification plus que de raison.

Mon meilleur exploit a été d'expliquer à l'inspecteur (chargé de m'interroger) comment trouver mon domicile à partir de ses propres pénates (en plus y'avait du monde autour, collègues, supérieurs tour-à-tour).
Depuis on est presque copains, et même en rue on s'fait un signe de main !

Pas un ami ni plus ni moins, mais une consigne, ça c'est certain !


----------



## guytantakul (25 Mars 2006)

Euh... Y'a VBulletin qui m'a balancé, monsieur le juge ! 
Seule ma seconde déposition est signée, votre honneur !


----------



## aricosec (25 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Y'a VBulletin qui m'a balancé, monsieur le juge !
> Seule ma seconde déposition est signée, votre honneur !


-
remarque c'est bien,le sucrage de fraise c'est reconnu  
tu peus decrocher un cpe pour les milles feuilles chez un patissier
-
pour envoyer un post,ne cliquez qu'une fois
tu sais pas cliquer,c'est pour ça


----------



## aricosec (25 Mars 2006)

héme=Une nuit mémorable;mots imposés
magot-police-sirène-aire-village
_
c'etait un joli VILLAGE,et jamais on n'y voyait
mise a sac ou bien pillage,tout le monde vivait en paix
quand un soir une SIRENE,venu d'on ne savait ou
reveilla toutes les ames,de ce bout de rien du tout
nul ne connaissait ce bruit,qui ressemblait au pompiers
et bien sur nul foyer,n'avait été allumé
quand soudain vint de nulle part,une voiture de POLICE
et il en sortit dare dare,l'inspecteur et sa milice
c'etait sur l'AIRE du marché,ou l'on y voyait en nombre
des personnes endimanchés,et des rues que l'on encombre
c'est la que les negociants,de boeufs ou de petits veaux
le dimanche le plus souvent,y grossissaient leurs MAGOTS
un indic avait parlé,au commissariat d'quartier
et pour avoir un condé,il les avait tous donnés
mimile le roi du cerceau,un pilote de premiere
et josé ruan d'alonzo,un vrai pro de la rapiere
dédé etait monseigneur,toujours a la pogne une pince
et qui d'un seul coup d'un seul,faisait péter une cagoince
l'arico comme d'habitude,dans ce cirque s'etait mouillé
mais il en a l'habitude,et bien sur il va trinquer
-
-
nouvelle adresse internet 
harrycosec+ arobase+fleury.fr


----------



## guytantakul (25 Mars 2006)

Mais c'est in-cro-yab'


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> héme=Une nuit mémorable;mots imposés
> magot-police-sirène-aire-village
> _
> c'etait un joli VILLAGE,et jamais on n'y voyait
> ...


Tu as bien mérité que je t'envoie des oranges!


----------



## guytantakul (25 Mars 2006)

Le truc, c'est de percer les tetrabrik à la seringue pour les remplir de whisky (ou autre).
On peut aussi découdre les marques de blue-jean pour y coller un petit paquet. Héroïne ou cocaïne, tout dépend comment donne le marché.
Tout ça pour dire que l'orange, c'est un peu pour les dimanches  


OUI !!! 10 000 traits sur le mur ! Je sors demain !


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Le truc, c'est de percer les tetrabrik à la seringue pour les remplir de whisky (ou autre).
> On peut aussi découdre les marques de blue-jean pour y coller un petit paquet. Héroïne ou cocaïne, tout dépend comment donne le marché.
> Tout ça pour dire que l'orange, c'est un peu pour les dimanches
> 
> ...


 Bravo pour tes 10 000 posts. 

 Et merci pour les conseils techniques, par ailleurs.


----------



## guytantakul (26 Mars 2006)

De rien. Tout est vrai, je ne ments qu'à mes clients 

Mais pour moi la vie est un jeu, pas un supplice ni une corvée. 
Je m'amuse autant que je peux. Elle ne vaut pas d'être trop bâclée 

(en fait, je suis du genre : prenez des responsabilités, ça n'engage à rien   )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Voyant le talent de beaucoup d'entre vous, je me sens toute petite  :rose:  
0.	magot
0.	police
0.	sirène
0.	aire 
0.	village

Depuis toujours, une sirène rêvant daventures, décida de découvrir le monde des humains . Comme eux, elle souhaitait marcher et danser sur deux jambes. Comme eux, elle souhaitait posséder une âme éternelle..Un soir, elle décida donc de  séchouer sur une plage pour découvrir ce monde Elle fut immédiatement la proie des médias et se retrouva enfermée comme une bête de foire. Son rêve était en train de mourir et elle commença à agoniser et à se laisser mourirAu moment où elle ne sy attendait plus, un inconnu  parvint à la kidnapper. Il était tombé sous le charme de cette émouvante sirène et décida de cacher ce joli trésor comme un magot précieux dans sa villa aquamarine située dans un adorable village aquatique. Il prit la précaution de glisser un bel aquarium rempli deau de mer et quelques sashimis et algues diverses dans son véhicule afin que celle-ci sy ressource et se remette à vivre et à sourire. Ce jour là,  la police à leurs trousses, linconnu se mit à conduire à vive allure, la voiture pris un virage et fit un tête à queue violent ! ils  se retrouvèrent par chance sur une aire dautoroute. Linconnu décida de les cacher en sinsérant  parmi les poids lourds. Malheureusement leau sétait éparpillée partout et la sirène glissa au sol quasi inerte. Il la prit contre lui, elle se sentait si bien, malgré sa souffrance, sa tête était pleine détoiles de mer Le cur en peine, il décida  de la ramener dans un océan plus  proche afin quelle ne périsse pas. La laissant seule au bout du monde, il partit sans se retournerles larmes aux yeux le cur à la traîne et la sirène courut noyer sa peine au fond des eaux.


----------



## Melounette (27 Mars 2006)

Alors...une nuit mémorable...avec magot, police, sirène, aire, et village. Grat, grat.

Une nuit après être rentrée du MAGOT où je m'étais remplie de vomi de viande avec des trucs en plastique autour, je rencontre un type sous le porche. Il me dit : "T'as l'AIRE ?", je lui réponds "20 m2".Il dit : "Ouh laaaa, vaut mieux que je retourne dans mon VILLAGE en Moldavie, ça craint du boudin". J'lui dis : "Viens sur mon concombre volant, ça ira plus vite, j'ai envie de voyager en plus". Manque de bol, le moteur flanche. Alors on décide de jouer à saute-mouton, et on décolle enfin. A un moment, je sens le type bouger comme un spaghetti qui tenterait de s'échapper de la passoire. Il me dit"T'as la POLICE aux fesses". Je lui réponds "Bin, qu'est-ce que tu crois ? C'est pas de l'écaille de p'tite SIRENE. Une vraie peau de bébé." Et là on a percuté un vol de baleines, et on est tombés......
...
....
......
.....
OK, je vais aller tenter de me rendormir plutôt:rateau: . P'tin de décalage horaire de mmmmm...


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> Voyant le talent de beaucoup d'entre vous, je me sens toute petite  :rose:
> 0.    magot
> 0.    police
> 0.    sirène
> ...


Une sirène qui a bien fait de se jeter à l'eau. 

Un récit plus ou moins autobiographique, peut-être...? :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Alors...une nuit mémorable...avec magot, police, sirène, aire, et village. Grat, grat.
> 
> Une nuit après être rentrée du MAGOT où je m'étais remplie de vomi de viande avec des trucs en plastique autour, je rencontre un type sous le porche. Il me dit : "T'as l'AIRE ?", je lui réponds "20 m2".Il dit : "Ouh laaaa, vaut mieux que je retourne dans mon VILLAGE en Moldavie, ça craint du boudin". J'lui dis : "Viens sur mon concombre volant, ça ira plus vite, j'ai envie de voyager en plus". Manque de bol, le moteur flanche. Alors on décide de jouer à saute-mouton, et on décolle enfin. A un moment, je sens le type bouger comme un spaghetti qui tenterait de s'échapper de la passoire. Il me dit"T'as la POLICE aux fesses". Je lui réponds "Bin, qu'est-ce que tu crois ? C'est pas de l'écaille de p'tite SIRENE. Une vraie peau de bébé." Et là on a percuté un vol de baleines, et on est tombés......
> ...
> ...


Psychédélique à souhaits, ce petit texte!... :love: 

 





Soyez l'une et l'autre les bienvenues ici, Toumaï et Melounette.


----------



## aricosec (27 Mars 2006)

-
chiotte de chiotte,alors FLYMAN  :mouais: 
le t'avais dit de planquer l'herbe  
ya MELOUNETTE qui va nous faire coffrer ,t'a vu *l'délire :hein: :hein: :mouais: *


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> chiotte de chiotte,alors FLYMAN  :mouais:
> le t'avais dit de planquer l'herbe
> ya MELOUNETTE qui va nous faire coffrer ,t'a vu *l'délire :hein: :hein: :mouais: *


Et avec la tête... dans le mur ?

Aïe mes lunettes !

*G L I N N G !*


----------



## Melounette (27 Mars 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> chiotte de chiotte,alors FLYMAN  :mouais:
> le t'avais dit de planquer l'herbe
> ya MELOUNETTE qui va nous faire coffrer ,t'a vu *l'délire :hein: :hein: :mouais: *


Ah non, j'étais à jeûn cette fois-ci. Mais c'est pas de refus.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

mon parrain n'est pas un dealer d'abord  :love: 
et pis z'aiment pô l'herbe les dragounets


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> mon parrain n'est pas un dealer d'abord  :love:
> et pis z'aiment pô l'herbe les dragounets


Popopop !

Dans (l'excellente) série de fantasy "chroniques des ravens", les dragons mangent de l'HerbeFlamme (pour, comme son nom l'indique)
alors...






(oui, oui, Tourmaï, c'est ma journée ergotage...)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

ALORS....NE TE RETOURNES PAS.... C'EST CLAIR  







Ponkhead y fait rien que m'embêter aujourd'hui


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2006)

Aricosecours au secours !

Certains déraillent, oublient les thèmes et les mots !

C'est comme si je me permettais de me prélasser dans un vieux thème à coups de poing !

*H O N K !*

Non mais !  Où va-t-on ? ? ?

 :rateau:


----------



## aricosec (28 Mars 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Aricosecours au secours !
> Certains déraillent, oublient les thèmes et les mots !et mettent des images qui ne sont
> pas dans le suget,et qui par consequent de devrait pas y etre.
> car qui vole un boeuf c'est qu'il a trés faim,mais sans pain,c'est pas bien.
> ...


.
_je dirais même plus :afraid: ! _,honk ! honk sur TOURNAI


----------



## aricosec (29 Mars 2006)

hello ,  
compére TOURNAI ,ayant eu le tac ! dans un message privé de s'excuser
d'avoir introduit ici une image qui ne correspondait pas au théme,et reçu
des boules rouges,je tiens a signaler que a mon avis,si il est sympa de mettre
des boules vertes,les boules rouges ne le sont pas,puisque que la pertinence
des threads ne depend que des "gentils petits hommes verts " :affraid:
et c'est trés bien comme ça,puisqu'ils respectent la liberté d'expressions
donc a nul autre de juger les interventions plus ou moins appropriées des posteurs.

a charge des interéssés du thread de faire des HOU ! HOU ! sur ce ci devant posteur ! 

aprés moultes deliberations,j'ai decidé a l'unanimité de moi même
de lui accorder l'absolution !  
reponse de l'arico
je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait mettre des boules rouges 
de ce coté tu n'a rien a craindre,je ne met pas de boules rouges,je régle mes comptes a coup de surin  a l'ancienne quoi  
plus prosaiquement,j'ai vu des films sur jesus, et j'en ais tiré une leçon:sleep: 
" que celui qui n'a jamais fait une boulette ,là mange "  
ou quelque chose comme ça  
-
donc boulette avalée est boulette a moitié vidée  
vieux proverbe de peripatéticienne du debut du siecle :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mars 2006)

Pareil que l'arico, sauf que depuis que la poudre existe, je ne vois pas bien l'utilité de la lame (sauf en cas de fourberie criminelle, mais c'est pas trop mon genre).
Un coup à se blesser soi-même comme un idiot, ça !  

En fait, depuis que j'en ai pris un dans la main (avec une fiancée en plus - je l'ai punie en la maintenant au sol et en laissant ma blessure se tarir au dessus de sa tête), j'aime plus trop les coups de surin


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2006)

Entièrement d'accord avec aricosec et guytantakul. 

Sauf cas extrêmes, les boulages rouges sont à éviter, à mon humble avis. 
Et Toumaï fait partie des personnes qui les méritent le moins sur ces forums.  

Prenez plutôt exemple sur *le plus gros posteur du site*, qui lui ne boule qu'en vert.  Voir *mon deuxième commentaire de son profil public*, par exemple.  


Boulez la sirène de bon coeur, mais en vert, cela sera plus élégant.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

sur une aire de son village aquatique, bercée par le chant merveilleux des baleines, une sirène muette et pacifiste,  allongée avec délicatesse sur son magot vert turquoise, observe sagement et délectation, la faune paradisiaque de l'océan tout à coup, une incroyable sirène rouge surgit de nulle part, lui hurlant : "police sous-marine! votre permis de nager! sinon, direction le ban des requins!" et la sirène répond : "je n'ai pas de permis, envoyez donc moi dans la fosse aux requins! Je connais que l'amour et non la haine, je serai protégée par mes amis dauphins"


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> sur une aire de son village aquatique, bercée par le chant merveilleux des baleines, une sirène muette et pacifiste,  allongée avec délicatesse sur son magot vert turquoise, observe sagement et délectation, la faune paradisiaque de l'océan tout à coup, une incroyable sirène rouge surgit de nulle part, lui hurlant : "police sous-marine! votre permis de nager! sinon, direction le ban des requins!" et la sirène répond : "je n'ai pas de permis, envoyez donc moi dans la fosse aux requins! Je connais que l'amour et non la haine, je serai protégée par mes amis dauphins"


 Merci pour cette nouvelle contribution aquatique. 
 Un petit texte fort sympathique, et qui en plus m'a bien fait rire, ce qui ne gâte rien.


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ...je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait mettre des boules rouges


Merde alors, si j'avais su !

Les coups de poing font trop mal à celui qui les donne.

Tiens, ça m'apprendra, un auto-coup :

*S K R I N T C H !*


----------



## macelene (30 Mars 2006)

Andréas avait rêvé d'Evasion...
Cette nuit de retour vers MAdrid depuis Las Végas ne serait pas *mémorable*.
L'avion ne partait pas. Incident technique, retard, transit, nuit d'attente...
On les chargea dans une navette qui diffusait une pâle lumière fluorescente de labo spécialisé dans l'élevage de taupes!!!
Direction Hôtel d'attente au décor bordélisant et pharaonique. Une lune lépreuse rôdait dans le ciel. Dans le fond de la navette, une blonde aux yeux verts, au cul de panthère, à la beauté généreuse et vulgaire, débordante dans ses vêtements, un prototype de sacré morceau, lui jeta un il aguicheur sans en avoir l'air. La palpitation de sa poitrine rendait son chemisier presque diaphane.
Avalanche de testostérone. 
Andréas allait-il franchir le seuil psychique qui rend insensible la réalité et être submergé par le désir d'ouvrir les portes de la vie invisible qui inspire tant de funestes élucubrations ou bien repousser l'assaut de la tentation?

Ils descendirent de la navette sur l'esplanade de l'hôtel illuminé par les éclats clignotants d'une *sirène* de *police*. 
Sans doute cette place avait -elle dû voir passer tout un tas de stras oubliées, comme celles qu'ils croisèrent dans le hall.
Comme ce chauve qui se pavanait encore en chemise à jabot et en costume à paillettes juste destiné à séduire des mites, ou cet autre fraîchement débarqué des Îles Hawaïennes, ou encore cet autre au costume style "Men in Black" attaché case, Testoni, barbe de trois jours, et un autre grand tatoué que le temps avait ridé un en vieux chat sauvage, renforcé par le massacre de la diffusion en fond sonore d'une chanson de *Village* People...
*
* Le portier de nuit conservé dans le formol les obligea à se débrouiller seuls et à s'aventurer dans les couloirs.
Des couloirs à la perspective fuyante avec une lumière de morgue, une moquette où avaient dû s'ébattre des cochons, une odeur de javel mêlée à un triste foutre qui transperçait les cloisons...

Andréas pousse sa porte de chambre, et s'engouffre avec lui la fille au cul de panthère... 
Yeux écarquillés en apercevant les rideaux tellement rococo, assortis aux motifs imprimés velours de la couverture d'un lit à baldaquin...
En écho le reste de la décoration n'est pas en reste, fauteuils crapaud recouverts de peluche vert-anis, coiffeuse croulant sous les froufrous et bidet en forme de coquillage.
(_Une semaine ici et on est bon pour le cabanon...!!!_).

La fille pose son sac sur la coiffeuse pendant qu' Andréas tente de trouver parmi les bouteilles "Jivaro" du mini-bar un truc à boire.
Ses chaussures font un toc assourdi par le tapis poilu. Adréas est tout de suite attiré par les veinules parcourant son pied, semblables à des filets d'eau silencieux, même si sa tension devait avoir l'effervescence du bicarbonate de soude dissoute dans son sang...
Elle tapote le bord du lit l'invitant à s'asseoir à ses côtés. Enhardi par une gorgée liliputienne, il crût un court instant qu'elle allait lui donner un conseil d'ordre érotique. Son Blue-Jean's lui étranglait des cuisses sûrement replètes.
Une deuxième gorgée le rendit d'une lascivité insensée, avec en toile de fond le désir de faire un pas vers le bord du précipice.
Il posa discrètement une main sur un genou, juste pour palper la chaleur au travers du tissu, une chaleur de fournil qui le scotcha au lit.
_"Tu sais ce que c'est la Vie Invisible?"_
un irrépressible besoin d'empoigner ses cuisses et d'y frotter ses mains...
_"Mais pourquoi...?"_
Andras se voit alors dédoublé, celui de loin qui contemple, l'autre en train de peloter cette fille, sans vergogne, elle qui succombe à ses lèvres, et l'autre encore qui plonge sa main sous la chemise diaphane jusqu'à ses seins en liberté...
_"je ne sais plus, je ne sais pas...!!!_
Alors il sent le bras de la fille le serrer et l'entraîner avec elle sur le couvre lit rococo, sent le va et vient haletant de sa respiration, sa langue impérieuse faire voler en éclats les derniers contreforts de la résistance...
La sonnerie stridente du téléphone atteignit Andréas comme un rire sarcastique, comme un détecteur d'adultère... 
LA fille avait déjà déboutonné son pantalon, de l'élastique de sa culotte débordait un *magot* résolument brun, versus sa chevelure résolument blonde. 
Satané téléphone qui croit bon de ne pas s'arrêter... Et il s'étonne de ce gonflement, informe tubérosité, alors que la fille ne devait pas la trouver si moche à en juger par son sourire...
Mais cette satanée sonnerie avait chassé l'appel des gonades et il se jeta sur le téléphone.
_"Allo oui..._
_"Finalement votre heure de départ est avancée..."_
Il se tourna vers la fille qui le scrutait avec désir, elle avait eu le temps de poser en tapon son pantalon, les élastiques de sa minuscule culotte révélaient une architecture inguinale généreuse. Elle lui souria.
_"Ah très bien, je descends tout de suite..."_
 La fille fit une moue mélodramatique, s'empressa de se rhabiller, de prendre son sac, le tout comme une automate, laissant au double de Andréas le désir de se dissoudre dans le néant de se confondre avec les ombres... Elle devait penser très fort à ce qu'on lui apporte ses roupettes sur un plateau... 
Quand il leva la tête, elle avait disparu dans le couloir aux odeurs de fièvres libidineuses et nauséabondes...
Il eut l'impression de subir un court-circuit qui éloigne à jamais de sa véritable identité...une impression de noyade ou de déchéance qui accable les solitaires...
Andéas eut l'impression d'être un misérable scélérat...


----------



## aricosec (30 Mars 2006)

-
purée de nous autres,avec MACELENE ya cas bien se tenir,faut pas oublier
les slips de rechanges,c'est tellement torride,que  même moi ! 
...............oui ! oui !............précoce    
si je vous le dit   
tais  toi LOUSTIC !


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ...si je vous le dit
> 
> tais  toi LOUSTIC !


Bon, ça va ! Je la ferme !!!

*C L A C !*


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Mars 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Andréas avait rêvé d'Evasion...
> Cette nuit de retour vers MAdrid depuis Las Végas ne serait pas *mémorable*.
> L'avion ne partait pas. Incident technique, retard, transit, nuit d'attente...
> On les chargea dans une navette qui diffusait une pâle lumière fluorescente de labo spécialisé dans l'élevage de taupes!!!
> ...


Pas totalement "en plein dans la charte", comme dirait Global, mais franchement pas loin. :love: :love: 
Et superbement écrit, comme d'habitude.


----------



## aricosec (31 Mars 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:
> Et superbement écrit, comme d'habitude.


 
-
si un proverbe connu dit ;
qu'importe le flacon,pourvu qu'on est l'ivresse
on peut aussi ecrire ceci
"_qu'importe le posteur,pourvu qu'on parle de fesses_"  
-
PS: pour FLYMAN,tu a l'air d'en connaitre un bout la dedans  
c'est vrai ,quand je parcours les differents suget,je trouve moultes quidams
qui se presente sous ton parrainage,
.
*de là famille, des amis, des relations de travail, des eleves, ?   *
*-*
*est il ?*
*ou n'est il pas !   *


----------



## macelene (31 Mars 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pas totalement "en plein dans la charte", comme dirait Global, mais franchement pas loin. :love: :love:


:rateau:...  Je fais ce que je peux 


Mais dis moi... où sont les autres ?  ... Pas beaucoup de participants, c'est bien dommage..



			
				aricosec a dit:
			
		

> "_qu'importe le posteur,pourvu qu'on parle de fesses_"



Ben faute de grives on mangera des merles...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *de là famille, des amis, des relations de travail, des eleves, ?   *
> *-*
> *est il ?*
> *ou n'est il pas !   *


Ouais, je me faisais la même réflexion...
Ca sent le délit d'initié ou la pratique mafieuse, ça...

Sinon, pour macelene : toi, aricosec, loustic, tourmaï, guy, moi... C'est déjà pas mal, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je me faisais la même réflexion...
> Ca sent le délit d'initié ou la pratique mafieuse, ça...
> 
> Sinon, pour macelene : toi, aricosec, loustic, tourmaï, guy, moi... C'est déjà pas mal, non ?



Moi c'est Toumaï Monsieur la faux 
sans  le z'"aire"

:love:


----------



## loustic (31 Mars 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> "_...qu'importe le posteur,pourvu qu'on parle de fesses_"


Laisse l'effet se faire !

:rose: :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## aricosec (1 Avril 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Laisse l'effet se faire !
> 
> :rose: :mouais: :rateau:


-
a condition de faire des effets ,qui ne touche pas  la sphére terre
des effets terre a terre, ne me gène guerre,si on y met la maniere
-
?????........poil a la couche d'ozone !


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Avril 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> (...) la session est prolongée jusqu'à la nuit du 8 au 9 avril. Je dirai qui aura gagné à partir de minuit. :king:




 Plus que quelques heures pour participer, pour les personnes qui pourraient se laisser tenter. 



			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Thème :
> 
> Une nuit mémorable​
> ...


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Avril 2006)

Résultat des courses ce soir à 22h.


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Avril 2006)

Un simple sourire aux lèvres , il se dit " ça me fatigue de braquer des banques ; c'est tellement commun. Toutes ces histoires d'argent m'assomment .."
Il prit délicatement le magot et le posa sur la cheminée.. ce ventre rond lui fit songer à un autre ventre rond habité d"une présence qui n'avait plus rien à voir avec ce gnome aux formes adipeuses mais plutôt avec le regard d'une femme heureuse .

il se souvenait de la police de son premier mail nimbée de rose orangé.
...
il avait mis une heure à lui répondre , perdu de nuits solitaires ... c'était la première qu'il passait auprés de mots d'origine féminine .. d'ordinaire , il écumait les bars à hommes sans but.

il avait mis une heure , une heure avant de lui répondre ... comment avait il pu laisser passer tant de temps ..? qui sait un autre homme aurait pu répondre à cette femme avant lui pendant toutes ces minutes à jamais perdues .. il en avait une peur retrospective terrible ... quel miracle derrière tous ces pseudonymes des mirages du web ..

il avait mis une heure avant de lui répondre .. une heure à choisir la couleur , la hauteur et l'heure ..il avait envoyé un mail en bleu , c'était le lien avec les yeux de cette sirène tombée dans sa nuit.

une nuit , une seule, avait suffi .. 
pour que commence sa vie 

ils s'étaient retrouvés quelques heures plus tard 
quelques minutes avant l'aurore,
rendez vous sur une aire de repos 
à l'écart du monde,
au bord de l'eau.
au loin,
soupirait un village
où ils allaient habiter ..


et ce soir en écrivant ces mots, je me souviens que le plus beau des magots est dans son coeur au delà de ces mots ....
et je sais que demain en me levant ... je serai heureux par le sourire de notre enfant ...


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Avril 2006)

Désolé pour le retard. 

 Ceci dit, j'ai pris le temps de tout relire, y compris la participation (tardive?...  ) de joeldu18cher. 

 Merci à tout le monde pour les participations à cette session, aux débuts un peu difficiles... 


 Résultats dans mon prochain post.


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Avril 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Désolé pour le retard.
> 
> Ceci dit, j'ai pris le temps de tout relire, y compris la participation (tardive?...  ) de joeldu18cher.



mieux vaut tard que jamais , et puis yavait le nouveau mac g qui a tout mis en dodo de 19h à minuit ...


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Avril 2006)

Franchement, j'ai beaucoup hésité... :rose:
Plusieurs textes touchant, étonnants, ou drôles ont longuement retenu mon attention, d'autant que la qualité des contributions était au rendez-vous, de même qu'une appréciable diversité dans les histoires et dans les styles d'écriture. 


C'est finalement *le très beau texte de Joël* qui l'emporte. 


Félicitations, et je te souhaite bonne chance pour la prochaine session.


----------



## aricosec (10 Avril 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, j'ai beaucoup hésité... :rose:
> Plusieurs textes touchant, étonnants, ou drôles ont longuement retenu mon attention, d'autant que la qualité des contributions était au rendez-vous, de même qu'une appréciable diversité dans les histoires et dans les styles d'écriture.
> 
> 
> ...


-
ça c'est sur,quand on commence a attaquer les fibres paternels des juges  
l'infame JOELDUCHER l'a compris,mieux qu'un pot de vin,c'est l'amour qui l'emporte :love: 
_*la ! la ! la !"c'est l'amour qui flotte dans l'air a la ronde "*_
_*la ! la ! la !"c'est l'amour qui brille dans les yeux de ma blonde "*_
*-*
*et c'est trés bien comme ça  *


----------



## loustic (10 Avril 2006)

Bravo Cosec, Ponk, Macel, Tourm, Guyt, Fly, Joël, ... !

Les beaux jours n'incitent pas au boulot.


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Avril 2006)

laissez moi deux jours .. et je vous trouve un sujet peut etre un peu particulier .. faut que je vois comment je peux tourner mon idée de façon viable et claire ...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

La faux affutée, les crocs dégoulinants de bave, la tête empli des chants guerriers à l'aube des batailles sous des cieux noirs et lourds, le ponk rode et erre.

L'attente sera longue.

Déjà, ses doigts s'agitent parfois de manière spasmodique au dessus du clavier, des phrases, des mots, des pensées, telles des volutes grises aux formes indistinctes et pourtant plus claires, plus tranchantes que l'acier lui tournoient dans le marécage putride de l'esprit.

La concurrence sera rude, il le sait.

L'attente lui scie les nerfs, produisant sur ses dents le raclement aigu, insuportable, de la craie sur le tableau autrefois noir et aujourd'hui barbouillé des schémas complexes de son ordinaire folie.

Le ponk s'agite et grogne.

Et dire qu'on le croyait guéri.....


----------



## aricosec (11 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> La faux affutée, les crocs dégoulinants de bave, la tête empli des chants guerriers à l'aube des batailles sous des cieux noirs et lourds, le ponk rode et erre.
> 
> L'attente sera longue.
> 
> ...


-????????????????
*pas mieux  !  *  :mouais:


----------



## loustic (11 Avril 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -????????????????
> *pas mieux  !  *  :mouais:


*pas pire  !*


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Avril 2006)

interludez ... encore un peu ... demain soir vous saurez tout ... et vous aurez du travail !!!....


----------



## aricosec (12 Avril 2006)

un peu d'impatience !      ---


----------



## guytantakul (12 Avril 2006)

Bah, on va torcher ça dans l'urgence, comme d'hab 
(je parle pour moi, hein ? Ne prenez pas la mouche, les laborieux   )


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Avril 2006)

quelques heures .... et ce sera livré ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bah, on va torcher ça dans l'urgence, comme d'hab
> (je parle pour moi, hein ? Ne prenez pas la mouche, les laborieux   )


Les laborieux ?
Les besogneux, les durs à la tâches, les pue-la-sueur ?

Non-mais-oh ! C'est qu'il nous la jouerait snob, le guy, genre ça sort tout seul, c'est trop facile pour moi, c'est un don...

pffffff




En attendant, je me demande bien ce que Joel nous concocte...
Attention, à trop finasser, on se retrouve à changer de sujet en cours de session pour manque de participants....


----------



## guytantakul (12 Avril 2006)

Rhôo, mais je te plaisantais, mon petit prolétaire en transpiration neuronale, voyons, quand-même... 
Va pas me prendre au sérieux, toi aussi... 

Quand je me relis, ça me semble évident, mais bon...


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> (...) je me demande bien ce que Joel nous concocte...


 Moi aussi. 



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Attention, à trop finasser, on se retrouve à changer de sujet en cours de session pour manque de participants....


:casse: Un écueil à éviter, en effet...  J'en sais quelque chose...


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Avril 2006)

je finasse pas .. mais j'ai une petite idée qui devrait convenir à certains auteurs ... du style de monsieur p.h.  mais laissez moi finir de préparer mes cours et je tente de trouver le biais qui soit plus facile ...


----------



## loustic (12 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je finasse pas .. mais j'ai une petite idée qui devrait convenir à certains auteurs ... du style de monsieur p.h.  mais laissez moi finir de préparer mes cours et je tente de trouver le biais qui soit plus facile ...


... Les cours d'eau ? Les cours de la Bourse ? Les cours intérieures ?...

Quel boulot ! ! !


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Avril 2006)

cours pour l'éducation nationale ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Avril 2006)

sujet " j'aimerais que tout s'arrête" 

façon de traiter le sujet : un soap opera...
                                      (texte à épisodes, un aspect "amour,gloire et beauté"
ou "feux de l'amour" ... ou texte qui tient compte de l'aspect triste ou comique d'histoires faites pour être suivie mais avec des coupures publicitaires incessantes .. donc "soap opera " est à interpréter sous tous les angles et à traiter par le thème ou par la forme )



mots : diffus 
          confus 
          chapitre
          brouillard
          miroir

fin de session: 26 avril minuit


----------



## macmarco (13 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sujet " j'aimerais que tout s'arrête"
> 
> façon de traiter le sujet : un soap opera...
> (texte à épisodes, un aspect "amour,gloire et beauté"
> ...




Alléchant, ce programme, Joel !


----------



## r0m1 (13 Avril 2006)

> sujet " j'aimerais que tout s'arrête"
> 
> façon de traiter le sujet : un soap opera...
> (texte à épisodes, un aspect "amour,gloire et beauté"
> ...



bon on va essayer de rendre les copies à l'heure, mais j'avoue que j'ai un peu de mal à saisir l'application concrète de soap opera... :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Avril 2006)

ponk head aime faire des episodes parfois ... mais bon on peut jouer sur tout ce que soap sous entend ... dans le fond , la forme , le style, la coupure etc


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sujet " j'aimerais que tout s'arrête"
> 
> façon de traiter le sujet : un soap opera...
> (texte à épisodes, un aspect "amour,gloire et beauté"
> ...



Bravo au gagnant  pour le soap opera j'vais essayer de cogiter cela  c'est en tous cas bien un truc de nanas  çà devrait l'faire :love:


----------



## Dory (13 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sujet " j'aimerais que tout s'arrête"
> 
> façon de traiter le sujet : un soap opera...
> (texte à épisodes, un aspect "amour,gloire et beauté"
> ...



A la Danielle Steel?

Joel est amoureux ... 

Je vais essayer de participer si  j'ai le temps...sortez vos mouchoirs


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sujet " j'aimerais que tout s'arrête"
> 
> façon de traiter le sujet : un soap opera...
> (texte à épisodes, un aspect "amour,gloire et beauté"
> ...


Hou qu'il me plait ton sujet !!!!

26 avril ?
C'est un peu court, il y a le we de pâques, tout ça...
Bon, je m'y met.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

Musique, beaucoup de violons, quelques notes mélancoliques de piano, la lumière est tamisée, un peu floue sur les côtés de l'image.
Intérieur bourgeois.
"Brenda, il faut que je te parle.
"Cindy ? Mais qu'as-tu donc ? Tu me fais peur !
"Brenda, je ne suis pas celle que tu crois."
Zoom sur l'expression horrifié de Brenda, légere intensification de la musique.
"Brenda, tu te souviens de Steve ?"
Images flash-back, épisode 1758, scène 26, Steve et Brenda se quittent, elle pleure beaucoup.
"Cindy, c'était il y a si longtemps, je te jure qu'il n'y a plus rien entre nous !
"Mais, Brenda, je le sais. Car Steve est mon frère !"
Coup de gong ou bruit de chute, tremblement de l'image, comme si même le caméraman pleurait ou venait de recevoir le choc de sa vie.
"Je ne comprend pas, bredouille Brenda, Steve n'a jamais eu de soeur !
"Non, Brenda et pour cause, je...

COUPEZ !

Raccord maquillage pour Avril (qui joue Cindy) - je vous aie déjà demandé cent fois de lui foutre du waterproof pour les scènes d'émotion.
Regardez-là, on dirait un panda, merde !

Petite production, télé locale, pas beaucoup d'annonceurs, alors on fait ce qu'on peut. Pourtant, ça dure, ça n'amuse plus personne de le faire, mais entre ça ou le nouveau statut des intermitents...

Quelqu'un a de l'oignon ? demande Avril qui rajuste sa robe. Jules (c'est le réalisateur, le gros type qui beugle tout le temps et porte une perruque moche alors que tout le monde sait parfaitement qu'il est chauve) - Jules, tu me fait signes pour les pleurs ?

Pas de problèmes poupée !

(Je me demande si Jules ne voudrait pas se faire Avril. Mais Avril est avec Max (qui joue Steve et qui a été viré de la série il y a peu. Il avait de ces exigences...) et Max se tape Olivia (qui joue Alice) depuis un mois - Olivia, la régulière de Jules, vous voyez ?
Un vrai merdier ! )

Bon, on peut reprendre ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Hou qu'il me plait ton sujet !!!!
> 
> 26 avril ?
> C'est un peu court, il y a le we de pâques, tout ça...
> Bon, je m'y met.


allez jusqu'au 28 minuit 

pour ton texte, tu es bien dans une orientation soap possible et parodique .. 

mais je ne retrouve pas mes mots ..? "diffus , confus " etc . ou me plante -je ? j'avoue lire vite à cette heure -ci, j'aurai plus de temps ce week end


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> allez jusqu'au 28 minuit
> 
> pour ton texte, tu es bien dans une orientation soap possible et parodique ..
> 
> mais je ne retrouve pas mes mots ..? "diffus , confus " etc . ou me plante -je ? j'avoue lire vite à cette heure -ci, j'aurai plus de temps ce week end


J'ai prévu une "saga" en 11 épisodes (un par jour ouvré jusqu'au 28.) - les mots apparaissent dans les épisodes suivants.
Il y aura des rebondissements, des situations innextricables, des amours contrariés, du rire et des larmes... Un soap, quoi !

Ce week-end, tu auras donc 2 épisodes et un mot (confus dans l'épisode 2)

Le sujet me semblait bien se prêter à ça...

Hé hé.

Mais promis, la prochaine fois, je ferais plus court, sinon, on va dire:
PonkHead ?
Comment il truste méchament le "Et avec la tête V2" !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

j'croyais ne plus rien y comprendre, me voilà rassurée çà promet PonkHead moi qui voulait m'acheter un bouquin pour pâques à la barbara cartland  , même plus la peine


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> j'croyais ne plus rien y comprendre, me voilà rassurée çà promet PonkHead moi qui voulait m'acheter un bouquin pour pâques à la barbara cartland  , même plus la peine


Hou, ne t'avance pas trop... Barbara CartPonk a tendance à être bien plus sadique avec ses personnages que l'autre...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

du moment que Barbie est sadique avec les zôtres c'est rigolo pour une fois  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> J'ai prévu une "saga" en 11 épisodes (un par jour ouvré jusqu'au 28.) -



Ponkhead?
Comment il truste méchamment "et avec la tête"....
...
Moi y'm'plait pas trop c'gars là.


----------



## guytantakul (13 Avril 2006)

" j'aimerais que tout s'arrête" -  un soap opera...
mots : diffus, confus, chapitre, brouillard, miroir

Acte III, lever de rideau, battements de timbales incessants dans la fosse assistés par le chef d'orchestre d'un hochement de tête régulier.

La cantatrice adipeuse et transpirante chancelle un moment au centre de la scène avant d'entamer :
"Ahhhh! Ja vais monter, je vais mooonteeeer. Ce bruit me rend fooolle, fooolle, foooh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-leuuuu"
Le soprano entre à grands pas côté cour et répond :
"Tu as bien raiiiii-son ! Ma chééééérie, il faut que nous moooon-tions !"
La cantatrice grasse en sueur :
"Montons, montons, montons, montooooooons"
Le soprane :
"Ouuuuui ! Il faut que nooooous - mon-tions !"
Elle:
"Montons, montons, montons, montooooooons"
Lui :
"Ouuuuui ! Il faut que nooooous - mon-tions !" (bis)
Elle :
"Ce piiiiitre va avoir droit au chapiiiitre !"
Lui :
"Montons, montons, montons, montooooooons"
Ils s'effacent côté jardin en bondissant du mieux qu'ils peuvent (lui, mieux qu'elle, mais bon, un brouillard de fumée se lève -agrémenté d'un jeu de miroirs - pour laisser aux nouveaux acteurs et mobilier le temps de se mettre en place)

Un ténor moustachu entame (alors que le percussionniste semble s'emballer):
"Quelle plaiiiie ! Que cette machine à laveeeeer !"
Lui répond une petite fluette (sopranino) semblant retenir une caisse blanche peinte d'un rond noir qui veut s'échapper (un comparse est sûrement caché à l'intérieur) :
"Ja-mais-de-siffle-ment-di-ffus ! Jamais, jaaamais, jaaamaaais'"
Moustache : 
"Jamais-jamais-jaaaaa-maaais!"
Fluette : 
"JAAAAA-MAAAIS !"
Moustache :
"J'en suis cooooooonfus......"
Fluette :
"Comme j'aimerais que tout s'arrêeeeete..."
Moustache :
"J'entends les voisins monter - je m'apprêeeeete !"

Tombé du rideau - entracte !


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Avril 2006)

(je m'occuperai de guytan tout à l'heure .... je veux pas donner d'avis alors que je ne suis pas serieusement dispos pour tout comprendre ...  )


l'ami ponk head ... est parti dans une saga qui semble bien épatante ... Mêler vos épisodes , faites moi du personnel, de l'original


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

Brûlante passion à St Tropez - épisode 1763 première !

*Brûlante passion à St Tropez - En forme d'annonce d'un coup de théatre !*
Musique, violons, pareils que tout à l'heure.
"Brenda, blablabla..."

"...pour cause, je suis son frère !
" Son frère ?
" Oui Brenda. Tu n'as jamais été lesbienne ! Dans ce corps de femme, c'est un homme que tu as aimé ! Il fallait que je te le dises, je ne pouvais pas continuer à vivre comme ça.
" Je ne comprends pas..
" Moi non plus, Brenda. Si tu savais. Tout est si *confus *dans ma tête !"
Et soudain...


----------



## aricosec (14 Avril 2006)

purée de nous autres,JOEL nous pond un devoir qui attire les MEUFES,et c'est trés bien
mais voila ti pas que PONK PONK s'affole genre DALLAS,j'ai déja pété ma téLé une fois ,a cause de ça ! 
et ma femme a été répudié, 
dallas sur le web,:sleep: :mouais: :hein:    ,je rend mon tablier  
-
adieu monde cruel  !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

Brûlante passion à St Tropez - épisode 1763 première !

Brûlante passion à St Tropez - En forme d'annonce d'un coup de théatre !

*Brûlante passion à St Tropez - Rectificatif*
Une légère erreur s'est glissée dans le premier texte de cette incroyable saga,
En effet, la jeune Avril joue dans le soap le rôle de Brenda, non celui de Cindy.
Bien sûr, les afficionados auront corrigé d'eux-même.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

ehhhhhhhhhhhh ponk ! avec tes liens j'ai mal au crâne j'relis 10 fois la même chose:casse: :bebe: :modo: 

peux même plus me concentrer sur ma prose avec tt ce foutoir


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

Bon alors : comme il y a 11 épisodes (plus un rectificatif), je met à chaque épisode des liens vers les épisodes précédents (pour ceux qui arriveraient sur le fil et n'auraient pas envie de fouiller en arrière ou pour ceux qui voudraient attendre la fin pour tout lire d'un coup ou pour ceux qui se demanderaient qui est Brenda et voudraient se faire un petit rappel...)
Donc, si tu les lis au fur et à mesure, tu peux ne pas suivre les liens.





J'ai l'impression qu'elle vous perturbe, ma saga.


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Avril 2006)

j'adore ya le souk la dedans !! venez ajouter vos petites bulles de soap à ces aventures de notre ponk


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors : comme il y a 11 épisodes (plus un rectificatif), je met à chaque épisode des liens vers les épisodes précédents (pour ceux qui arriveraient sur le fil et n'auraient pas envie de fouiller en arrière ou pour ceux qui voudraient attendre la fin pour tout lire d'un coup ou pour ceux qui se demanderaient qui est Brenda et voudraient se faire un petit rappel...)
> Donc, si tu les lis au fur et à mesure, tu peux ne pas suivre les liens.
> 
> 
> ...



je ne fais que çà de suivre justement et peux plus me concentrer moa sur ma saga d'abord et pis moi la foirfouillle dans l'arrière c'est pas mon truc, j'ai l'tournis avec tout çà:casse:


----------



## aricosec (15 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors : comme il y a 11 épisodes (plus un rectificatif), je met à chaque épisode des liens vers les épisodes précédents (pour ceux qui arriveraient sur le fil et..........
> ..... *AURAIENT ENVIE DE ME BUTER* !
> 
> _
> J'ai l'impression qu'elle vous perturbe, ma saga.


-
*ho !  non !  que va tu penser* !


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> je ne fais que çà de suivre justement et peux plus me concentrer moa sur ma saga d'abord et pis moi la foirfouillle dans l'arrière c'est pas mon truc, j'ai l'tournis avec tout çà:casse:





vous n'êtes pas obligés de suivre la voie de la saga prise par ponk head , vous pouvez faire plus court mais super original egalement


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> vous pouvez faire plus court mais super original egalement



Ah booooooooon!
Ah ben je vais p'tet participer alors.


----------



## macelene (15 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> vous pouvez faire plus court mais super original egalement




Ah oui tu penses qu'on devrait pouvoir y arriver ? :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui tu penses qu'on devrait pouvoir y arriver ? :mouais:


pour toi , cela sera une evidence  :love:


----------



## aricosec (17 Avril 2006)

aimerais que tout s'arrête fin de session: 26 avril minuit
mots : diffus ,confus ,chapitre,brouillard,miroir
_____________
CHAPITRE un
c'est le matin,un malaise DIFFUS se lit sur le visage de JR
il a tellement picolé hier soir,qu'il s'est endormi a coté
d'une meufe dont il ne se rappelle plus le nom,elle est là
les bras en croix sur sa couche,un filet de bave s'echappe de
sa bouche,une bouche ouverte comme un champignon vénéneux,
ses soupirs ouvre les lévres epaisses et nauséabondes,on
aperçoit quelques fois,lors d'une ebauche de sourire ,quelques
chicots noirs et epars,dans ce gouffre apocalyptique.
le MIROIR lui renvoie son visage effaré,qu'a t'on pu lui faire
boire comme mickey,pour qu'il se mette au lit a coté de ce
debris,il etait probablement inconscient,une secousse soudaine
d'adrénaline,le remet sur pied.
il bondit dans ses frusques rangés sur la chaise,saute dans
ses mocassins(150 euros chez capauk,vieux marchand de pompes,
se presenter de ma part,pour une ristourne(fermons la parenthése))
dévale les marches,et se retrouve dans la rue,quand il se retourne
il decouvre la façade de l'immeuble,et comme dans un BROUILLARD
y distingue une lanterne rouge du temps d'avant la gourde de marthe
richard,son coeur s'apaise,et il se dit qu'au moins,les visites
ponctuelles du toubib au bobinard, lui eviterons des problémes.
la belle(trés , trés , moche ) etait saine.
il fait quelque pas dans la rue,fait signe a un taxi en maraude
ouvre la porte arriere,s'engouffre dedans et tombe sur héléne sa 
voisine,a l'air CONFUS de la gueuse,il comprend qu'elle rentre chez
elle,quelques escapades hebdomadaire dans ce quartier,lui permettent
sans doute d'arrondir ses fins de mois.
n'ayant sans doute pas epuisé sa libido perso,d'un signe autoritaire
a la fautive,il s'ecrie va y SUE 
et la vaillante obtempére 
-----------
dring ! dring !! driinnnggg !:sleep:


----------



## guytantakul (17 Avril 2006)

J'ado-j'ado-j'ado-j'adoooôooÔÖÔRE !   :love: 

(voix de baryton un peu contrit sur les bords)


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

sacré aricosec !! jr au turbin 

dommage que tu ne rimes pas cette fois


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Brûlante passion à St Tropez - épisode 1763 première !
> 
> Brûlante passion à St Tropez - En forme d'annonce d'un coup de théatre !
> 
> ...


sympa ce coup de theatre!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> " j'aimerais que tout s'arrête" -  un soap opera...
> mots : diffus, confus, chapitre, brouillard, miroir
> 
> Acte III, lever de rideau, battements de timbales incessants dans la fosse assistés par le chef d'orchestre d'un hochement de tête régulier.
> ...




le soap façon opéra           

génial !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

j'attends des episodes un peu plus longs de notre ponk head




allez allez imaginez .. créez!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2006)

chui vraiment mdr après toute ces lectures, sâcrés énergumènes ici!  
bon bin moi Joël chui bloquée sur ma feuille, je râme à moooorrtt j'arrive pas à me concentrer y'a trop de chahut par ici et chui trop distraite j'ai pourtant quitté mon radiateur arrière pour fayoter au 1er rang mais c'est le néant pour l'instant, j'ai le cerveau en bouillie:sleep:  vais ptêt rendre copie blanche et me prendre une tite bulle:hein: :rose: 

ps : si l'étincelle arrive avant le 26, j'balance tout en vrac (mais proprement hein:hein: ) promis!


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> chui vraiment mdr après toute ces lectures, sâcrés énergumènes ici!
> bon bin moi Joël chui bloquée sur ma feuille, je râme à moooorrtt j'arrive pas à me concentrer y'a trop de chahut par ici et chui trop distraite j'ai pourtant quitté mon radiateur arrière pour fayoter au 1er rang mais c'est le néant pour l'instant, j'ai le cerveau en bouillie:sleep:  vais ptêt rendre copie blanche et me prendre une tite bulle:hein: :rose:
> 
> ps : si l'étincelle arrive avant le 26, j'balance tout en vrac (mais proprement hein:hein: ) promis!


toumai à l'esprit confus nous fera un texte diffus en criant "aaaaaaah mais c'est l'heure du soap!!! "  "ne te presse pas cherie , tu sens deja tres bon , et bien meilleur que cette serie faite juste pour vendre du savon" 
à bientot lance toi et tu verras


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

merci très cher Ange :love: 

ps : pour le parfum c'est Angel, marrant hein :love:


----------



## aricosec (18 Avril 2006)

-
j'ai relu GUYTAN,et je n'approuve pas les félicitations de JöEL,en effet ces personnages
ressemblent fort a ceux de DUBOUT,célebre caricaturiste s'il en ai
_..............
?
ou alors ! .......C'EST LUI *!*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

Brûlante passion à St Tropez - épisode 1763 première !
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - En forme d'annonce d'un coup de théatre !
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - Rectificatif!


*Brûlante passion à St Tropez - Une page de pub*
Jingle pub.

Image d'une femme d'un certain âge, mais classe, habillée en bourgeoise, une ancienne blonde cadre sup ou femme d'intérieur rodée épouse d'un cadre super_sup qu'on devine avoir eu deux enfants et une vie bien équilibrée, sans faille, en paix avec Dieu et le Figaro madame tous les matins pour accompagner la tasse de café.

Elle n'a sûrement jamais eu d'amant ou de problèmes de couple - mais elle a toujours eu un impécable brushing...

On la voit entretenir ses rosiers en bordure d'une pelouse impécable, on la voit prendre son 4x4 pour aller se prommener, on la voit jouer avec son labrador et toujours sourire, de ce demi-sourire confiant des certitudes ancrées.

La sérénité au quotidien avec les protections Quotia - regardez votre soap préféré sans danger pour le canapé.


----------



## aricosec (18 Avril 2006)

miam ! miam !
ça devient torride ! :rose: 
finalement,il n'est pas si mal ce petit PONK PONK !  
en meme temps,faire intervenir les anglais n'est pas du meilleur gout   
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> miam ! miam !
> ça devient torride ! :rose:
> finalement,il n'est pas si mal ce petit PONK PONK !
> en meme temps,faire intervenir les anglais n'est pas du meilleur gout
> :love:


En fait, vu les pubs passant habituellement au milieux des soap ricains du début d'après-midi, je pensais plus à certains petit inconvénients de l'âge..... (mais ça reste d'un goût douteux, je te l'accorde, hé hé hé)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

eh bin c'est la classe çà


----------



## guytantakul (18 Avril 2006)

On dérive là... (la dérive de l'incontinent*)

* si c'est pas la 3e fois que je la fais, celle-là


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

Mots : diffus  confus  chapitre  brouillard  miroir.

Amour, gloire et beauté : *chapitre* unique

Barbie, qui passait la plus grande partie de son temps à ne soccuper que delle, se regardant 1000 fois par jour dans son *miroir* pour être la perfection même, avait toujours usé de tous les artifices possibles et inimaginables pour séduire les hommes, malheureusement elle navait que sa beauté superficielle pour elle et nattirait que des goujats et autres malpropres en tout genreBien souvent, des envies de meurtres la tenaillaient!

Aujourdhui son esprit était de plus en plus *confus*, car une seule personne lobsédait réellement depuis toujours : Nick, son ami denfance.
Lintelligence de celui-ci linterpellait, sa façon de parler, déconomiser les mots et de répondre là où on ne lattendait pas la persuadait de lexcellence de son cerveau.
Il semblait toujours être dans un *brouillard* lointain, à 10000 lieux de son univers, mais cela la fascinait dautant plus.
Elle ne comprenait pas du tout son désintérêt pour elle, il ne la regardait même pas, « elle » que tous les hommes sarrachaient pour être en sa compagnie. Elle se sentit tellement humiliée de cette douloureuse souffrance silencieuse quelle se mit à le haïr soudainement ! et du coup le découvrit bête à manger du foin !
Nick semblait se conduire comme ces héros de romans quelle navait pas lus, défendant chèrement des vertus grotesques auxquelles il était le seul à accorder de la valeur.
Barbie se fichait de cette littérature avec dautant plus dentrain quelle nétait même pas sûre de son existence, tout cela était tellement surréaliste pour elle car elle trouvait lunivers romanesque complètement stupide.
Nick avait endossé le meurtre de son meilleur ami Ken et il allait mourir en innocent ! 
- Mais pour qui se prend-il ? Simon de Cyrène? porter la croix, préférer la mort, elle trouvait çà scandaleux, la vie méritait quelques efforts quand même et puis ce quelle lui demandait, elle, cétait pourtant deux fois rien ! Quil la regarde, quil la considère, quil laime.
Le pire, malgré cette haine cest quelle  continuait de laimer, il lui plaisait même encore plusDe temps rechigner à lui donner ce qui se donne facilement, elle avait limpression quelle lui demandait le sacrifice de ses parents, il lattirait à en crever elle aussi.
Finalement, ce ressenti quelle navait jamais éprouvé avec ses amants passés, lemplit dune bouffée de joie, car elle navait jamais connu un désir si fort, aussi *diffus*Celui-ci fut enrayé aussitôt par le souvenir de la réalité : Nick allait mourir bientôt.
Ce que lhumanité avait engendré de plus beau, de plus pur, de plus délectable allait être tué dans datroces souffrances à la place de quelquun dautre. Elle eut limpression de comprendre pour la première fois lhorreur de cette information. 
Barbie respira un grand coup. Lair qui lui entrait dans la poitrine lui semblait contenir des bris de verre, elle délaissa tout derrière elle, ses artifices, sa bonbonnière rose, sa voiture rose, presque nue comme un vers, elle partit se livrer à la police afin davouer que le tueur nétait ni Nick, ni Ken, mais Elle.


----------



## aricosec (18 Avril 2006)

plus jamais ça
mots : diffus confus chapitre brouillard miroir :
*chapitre 2*
-
au derniers jours de mes saisons
j'ai soudain le sentiment DIFFUS
d'avoir été pris pour un con
par des discours etrangement CONFUS
le premier CHAPITRE,me parlait de bonheur
et les promesses d'un avenir certain
me faisaient chaud au coeur
je n'étais pas trés malin
-
fatigué de cet etat de chose
et ne trouvant pas mon chemin
dans cette vie pas toujours rose
mes trente ans sont partis au loin
dans un BROUILLARD mes cinquante ans
sont arrivés,et m'ont tanné
et si j'ai perdu quelques dents
je ne me suis jamais couché
je sais que la grande faucheuse
un jour ou l'autre va me chercher
et je soupçonne cette gueuse
dans son MIROIR, de me guetter
sur quelles critéres va elle me prendre
a l'etage sur mon palier
ou alors quand je vais descendre
les cinq etages des escaliers
et je m'en fous,j'ai pris mon pied
epicurien au bout des ongles
et comme le beau casanova
j'ai honoré quelques culs rose
mais j'arrete ici ce verbiage
je suis en train de m'emporter
il me faut maint'nant resté sage
sinon mon coeur va s'arreter
_
poil au ........


----------



## guytantakul (18 Avril 2006)

au corsage ? aux nécroses ? aux ongles incarnés ? 
Non je ne vois pas...


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Avril 2006)

arico et une morale façon casa .. pero le soap s'en est allé ?

la pub de ponk head nous met dans le climat du soap effectivement .. m'enfin ... bon ... entre les feux de l'amour et derrick ...

notre jolie toumai nous livre de jolies pensées bien posées ...    :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

merci Joel:rose: :rose: 

quand j'pense que je faisait rarement mes devoirs dans l'temps


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

Brûlante passion à St Tropez - épisode 1763 première !
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - En forme d'annonce d'un coup de théatre !
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - Rectificatif!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - Une page de pub!


*Brûlante passion à St Tropez - épisode 1763 deuxième*
(Souvenez-vous, on attendait un coup de théatre)
... Et soudain, Brenda s'éfondre, en larmes.
... Et soudain, Avril s'éfondre, morte de rire.

"Merde, Jules ! C'est quoi ce scénar débile ?
"Et encore, ricanne Jeanne (elle, elle joue Cindy) - c'est pas toi qui est sensée être un homme !"

(elle rit un peu jaune. Depuis qu'elle a repoussé les avances de Marco, le cameraman (celui qui est bi et qui a eue une aventure avec Jules, au début, pour avoir le taf, quand Jules se cherchait encore un peu dans le trip "artiste décomplexé qui baise à tout va et sniffe tout ce qu'il trouve, même de la maïzena parce que c'est tout ce qui reste et qu'il faut bien assurer, question image de marque, quand on parle à son producteur, ancien hippie reconverti dans le fric facile sur télés locales" - aventure que Jules voudrait oublier, raison pour laquelle Marco a une certaine influence sur lui) - bref, Jeanne a envoyé péter la mauvaise personne et flippe d'être virée du soap alors qu'il lui reste 5 ans de traites à payer sur l'appart et que son salaud d'ex vient de la plaquer qui rammenait quand même ses 2000 euros mensuels de petit bourgeois en col blanc.
Là, Jeanne, en apprenant qu'elle est un homme, elle se dit que ça pue le changement d'acteur(trice) sur le rôle...)

Bref,
Avril/Cindy : Je te jures, je ne peux pas jouer ça !

Bon.....
COUPEZ !


----------



## aricosec (19 Avril 2006)

Mots : diffus &#8211; confus &#8211; chapitre &#8211; brouillard &#8211; miroir.
digression personnelle et néanmoins universelle:
-
un mot pour un autre est une CONFUSion
une montre est un     DIFFUS heures
un chat rigolo est un  CHAT  PITRE
un tableau de picasso est un BROUILLE ART
un electeur baisé est moi dans un MIROIR


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Avril 2006)

je vais etre moins present jusqu'a dimanche soir ... mais attention à vous !!! les textes doivent etre rendus quotidiennement !!! j'y veillerai


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

ah bon  

moi j'ai plus de copie à rendre et pis barbie est en taule maintenant, fin de l'histoire


----------



## guytantakul (19 Avril 2006)

EvaâââÄÄÄ... dons-nous ! ÉvadooON-don-don-don-nou-OUUUuuuus ! (ter) 
En prison je ne peux crou-ou-ou-ou-pir....
Car j'ai ma lessive à finiiiiir !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

oh moi j'fais évader personne, qu'ils croupissent dans leur soupe, je m'en tamponne le coquillard  et pis la lessive m'en fous d'abord lavage de cervelle fait depuis longtemps:casse: :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

Brûlante passion à St Tropez - épisode 1763 première !
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - En forme d'annonce d'un coup de théatre !
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - Rectificatif!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - Une page de pub!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - épisode 1763 deuxième!

*Brûlante passion à St Tropez  - Rien ne va plus dans l'épisode 1763*
Enfin, quoi, qu'est-ce qui ne va pas avec le scénar ?
Avril/brenda : Ben, il est très con ! 
Jeanne/Cindy : On dirait une parodie. Non, mais franchement : "Brenda, tu n'as jamais été lesbienne !".
Jules : C'est vrai que...
Avril/Brenda : Tu sais que je crache mon texte, je ne suis pas la fille chiante, mais c'est vraiment débile, là ! Ca fait six mois qu'elles couchent ensemble ! Comment veux-tu que Brenda ne se soit rendu compte de rien ?
Ben, il s'est fait opérer !
Avril/Brenda : Dans ce cas, ce n'est pas un mec - enfin plus.

.......

Oh, vous me faites chier ! Vous savez combien de pages ça fait vos 1700 et des brouettes d'épisodes ? Je pisse des conneries que personne ou presque ne regarde, ça me prend dix heures par jour, je suis crevé, j'ai constament la tête dans le *brouillard *et en plus pour des clopinettes à être obligé d'aller faire le maçon au black le week-end pour boucler les fins de mois !
Vous n'allez pas en plus me faire chier avec la cohérence, si ?
Quand je bosse sur mon vrai roman, moi ? 
Quand je prend des vacances ?

Jules : Oh ! En veilleuse l'écrivaillon du dimanche ! Ton roman, ça fait je sais pas combien de temps que tu nous saoûle avec, t'en as pas pondu le moindre embryon de début de *chapitre*. Et pour ce qui est du fric, je te rappelle quand même que tu fais partie des mieux payés de l'équipe, coco !

Coco, coco, j'te la f'rais bien bouffer ta perruque à la con, pauvre type !
En plus, en six ans de ce navet, je n'ai jamais pu me taper la moindre actrice - le réal, les autres acteurs, même les cameramen, c'est bon, mais moi, nada, ceinture ! Toutes des ch...

Jules : Quand t'auras fini de marmoner, on pourra se mettre au boulot ?
S'cuses-moi. (...Comment je vais m'en sortir, moi ?...) Bon, je reprend où ?
Jules : ben, il nous faut un rebondissement. Et il nous le faut pour aujourd'hui, sinon c'est toi qui raque la location du studio. Tu trouves un truc pour Cindy à annoncer à Brenda. T'as une heure.

En attendant, c'est la pause.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

le prix gCon.court pour ponkhead! le prix gCon.court pour ponkhead !hip hip hip hourra  :love: 


j'ai pas assez dormi:sleep: j'crois....çà me laisse de drôles d'effets secondaires:bebe:


----------



## aricosec (20 Avril 2006)

Mots : diffus &#8211; confus &#8211; chapitre &#8211; brouillard &#8211; miroir.
-
toi germaine t'a pas l'droit au CHAPITRE
disait popol le mac ,a sa réguliere
va au turbin ,et gagne ma croute
j'ai un tuyau dans la derniere

c'etait hier dans mon MIROIR
ou un ange au sourire CONFUS
sur mon épaule ,non d'un pétard
d'un seul coup m'y est apparu

il me faut la masse,pour flamber un max
si j'pase a la caisse,j'veux prendre du pognon
c'est ce qu'il m'a dit,mais c'etait DIFFUS
j'voudrais pas surtout avoir l'air d'un con
.........
ça va c'est pas mal,elle a bien bossé
je suis a vincennes,je regarde les cotes
moi c'est sur le 7 que je vais flamber
ça va rire un brin,la côte ert trés haute

plus que deux minutes et c'est le départ
je fonce a la lice pour les voir passer
sur la ligne d'en face,mon gail est en r'tard
mais j'espere encore,jusqu'a l'arrivée

en fait ça se passe, comme dans un BROUILLARD
l'ange est sur le sept et se fend la gueule
et ses yeux brillants me traite de NANAR
il me l'a bien mit, profond dans les meules

la morale ici,est bien evidente
si tu a du blé,et qu'ça te demange
pour ne pas glisser,sur la mauvaise pente
il faut jamais croire qu'il y a des anges

-
pas comme moi


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Avril 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> Mots : diffus  confus  chapitre  brouillard  miroir.
> -
> toi germaine t'a pas l'droit au CHAPITRE
> disait popol le mac ,a sa réguliere
> ...




l'ange te fait coucou ... heureux de croire en les mots de ce fil que tu as créé... 
les meilleur  s moments de la vie ne demandent pas tellement d'argent ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> le prix gCon.court pour ponkhead! le prix gCon.court pour ponkhead !hip hip hip hourra  :love:
> 
> 
> j'ai pas assez dormi:sleep: j'crois....çà me laisse de drôles d'effets secondaires:bebe:




notre sirene a bu trop de champagne.. elle ne supporte plus les bulles... 
et nage dans l'air ...
mais le winner ce sera à ma petite  tête de le trouver ... et il ya beaucoup de débats en moi .. de multiples épisodes ... j'attends un peu plus de profondeur derrière le soap


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

suis évaporée piouffffffff:sick:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mais le winner ce sera à ma petite  tête de le trouver ... et il ya beaucoup de débats en moi .. de multiples épisodes ... j'attends un peu plus de profondeur derrière le soap


Moi, m'sieur, j'ai une magnifique* mise en abîme (les personnages du soap / les acteurs qui les jouent) - c'est achte profond !

Mais au fond (de l'abîme), je ne cherche pas particulièrement à être le "winner" - chez moi, ce n'est pas pour le prix qu'on court.






* Evidement, c'est moi qui le dit, mais il y a un type célèbre qui a dit une fois un truc dans le genre : " dis du bien de toi souvent, il y aura toujours des gens pour le répéter et te bâtir une réput' "


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

Brûlante passion à St Tropez - épisode 1763 première !
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - En forme d'annonce d'un coup de théatre !
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - Rectificatif!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - Une page de pub!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - épisode 1763 deuxième!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez  - Rien ne va plus dans l'épisode 1763!

*Brûlante passion à St Tropez - une page de pub*
Jingle pub

Vous vous trouvez ronde, essouflée,
Vous ne rentrez plus dans les jeans de vos vingt ans et avez du mal à retrouver un compagnon (depuis que Mike vous a largué pour Cameron qui s'est avéré plus tard être le frère jumeau de... Mais qu'est-ce que je raconte, moi ? Je mélange les épisodes ! C'est la pub, là ! )

Rewind.

Vous vous trouvez moche et grosse, quoi !
Et il est si fatiguant de faire de la gym, si pénible de suivre un régime...

Ne bougez pas, le "MuscleVibrator" est fait pour vous !!
Debout sur sa plate-forme vibrante, vous pouvez continuer à regarder la télé, lire Voici ou manger un éclair au chocolat - le MuscleVibrator s'occupe de tout !!

Photo avant (de grosses cuisses, pleines de cellulites)
Photo après (toutes fines, toutes fines - tiens, amusant, la dame a bronzé et grandi au passage, c'est vraiment magique.)

Appelez vite !
Donnez des sous !


----------



## Fondug (21 Avril 2006)

Arf ça m'rappelle les fake du Vrai Journal "amour gloire et débat d'idées". Enorme !


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Arf ça m'rappelle les fake du Vrai Journal "amour gloire et débat d'idées". Enorme !


sympa parce que dans le vrai journal ... mais finalement pas tres genial ... à mes yeux .. souvent décevant .. meuh bon ... 

allez mon magnifique ponk head , un peu de romantisme .. je me demande quel denouement tu trouveras dans une semaine..


----------



## Cillian (23 Avril 2006)

avec : diffus, confut, *chapitre*, Brouillard et miroir.


C&#8217;est en me glissant sous la couette que j&#8217;entame ce *chapitre*.
De retour d&#8217;un long week-end dans une demeure de vieilles pierres,
je m&#8217;endormais sourire aux dents, après avoir fait le pitre.
Mon rêve débuta par une balade dans les bois le long d&#8217;une rivière.
Soudain j&#8217;entendis des sanglots, ils provenaient d&#8217;une truite;
elle pleurai son Shubert qu&#8217;elle avait vu mettre en bière
Elle m&#8217;explica qu&#8217;il n&#8217;avait pas souffert, c&#8217;était une mort subite
Je repris donc mon chemin quand je vis un récipiant au pied d&#8217;un lierre...


... à suivre​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

ahhhhhhh la maudite bière Cillian


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Brûlante passion à St Tropez - épisode 1763 première !
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - En forme d'annonce d'un coup de théatre !
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - Rectificatif!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - Une page de pub!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - épisode 1763 deuxième!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez  - Rien ne va plus dans l'épisode 1763!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - une page de pub!


* Brûlante angoisse on ne sait pas où mais sûrement pas à St Trop !*
La pause, la pause...
une heure !
J'ai vraiment les boules. Tout à l'heure, j'ai un peu exagéré, ça ne fait que 733 épisodes que je suis sur ce soap. Ils en ont épuisé 7 avant moi, pas de raison qu'ils n'en épuisent pas 7 derrière.
J'ai le sentiment *diffus *que ça me pend au nez...

Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas faire pour croûter !

Qu'est-ce qui peut bien arriver à cette conne de Cindy ? (J'aurais dû la faire succomber à son cancer l'année dernière, elle ne m'apporte que des emmerdes - une fois, j'étais tellement crevé, j'ai même interverti ses dialogues avec ceux de Joanna... Personne ne s'en est apperçu, mais il m'a fallu trois épisodes et je ne sais combien de cafés et de clopes pour retomber sur mes pattes et justifier le fait qu'elle déclarait soudain sa flamme à l'amant de Joanna, l'enfer !)

J'en sais rien.
Pas le plus petit embryon d'idée.
Trop tôt pour lui refoutre une maladie ou une histoire de cul...

Et si je rappelait Emmanuelle ?
Ca me changerait les idées.
Je l'ai rencontré il y a une semaine, à un speed-dating.
J'aime bien les speed-dating, j'ai toujours pas mal de retour positif - écrivain, ça pête, ça impressionne la petite bourgeoise coincée dans la comm ou le marketing qui est entouré de jeunes loups standard, *mirroirs *d'elle-même en masculin, et qui rêve du mal rasé qui sent le retour du désert, le danger, l'aventure...
Evidement, ça ne dure pas. Une fois qu'elles ont vu l'appart ou un épisode de ce foutu soap, j'ai droit à un "on s'rappelle" et voilà.
'Peux même pas m'en servir pour alimenter la série, aucune n'a de cancer, de frère caché, d'histoire d'inceste ou quoi que ce soit d'un peu interressant.
Des filles normales.
Un type normal.
Désespérément normal.

Merde, ce que ma vie peut être chiante !

Ben voilà !
Cindy se fait chier avec Brenda, elle lui annonce qu'elle la quitte pour Julia (pronnoncez RRRRoulia), une gitane diseuse de bonne aventure dont le frère est un criminel notoire en fuite (ça, c'est au moins 10 épisodes tranquille mimiles à pas se creuser la tête pour l'intrigue).
Et pour pas refaire le coup de l'amant(e) caché(e), j'ai qu'à dire que cette passion est à sens unique, que Julia n'en sait rien, un truc comme ça...
Du danger, du romantisme, pile dans la charte !

En plus, je pourrais parler de Célia à Jules pour le rôle de Julia (Célia, c'est la boulangère en bas - des seins de ouf, de la chair ferme et halée, des yeux qui puent le stupre, 'tain rien que d'y penser... - deux ans que je la drague et qu'elle me ballade avec ses rêves de devenir actrice mais que papa ne veut pas et que de toutes façons, elle ne couche pas hors mariage...) - elle a le physique du rôle, c'est une débutante, donc payée au smic horaire...
En plus la reconnaissance pourrait bien lui faire oublier ses principes à la con et la foutre dans mon pieu. 
Tout bénef, quoi !

Des fois, je m'aime !

On va vite pouvoir reprendre.


----------



## Cillian (24 Avril 2006)

avec : *diffus*, confut, chapitre, Brouillard et miroir.


...Et bien entendus, en arrivant dessus, je shootai dans la canette.
Cest avec hargne et haine que le squelette
de ce maigre poisson me cracha à la tête :
«Je veux que tout sarrêêêêêête.»
Éparpillé et *diffus* comme un parfum rance de dépôt,
lui dont on ne percevait même plus les eaux sur la peau,
et pour cause, il avait séché au fond du vieux pot.
Mais habile de mes dix doigts, de ses os jassure lappeau...


... à suivre​


----------



## aricosec (24 Avril 2006)

diffus &#8211; confus &#8211; chapitre &#8211; brouillard &#8211; miroir.
_
c'est un CHAPITRE incertain,il n'a ni queue ni tête
mon motif est DIFFUS,n'est ce donc que floodage
je suis un peu CONFUS,suis je donc si bête
je vois dans un BROUILLARD,que defile mon age

demain dans le MIROIR,je ferais le constat
faut il encore croire,qu'il me reste raison
j'ai encore du panache,ce n'est pas du blabla
ou bien positiv'ment,je ne suis qu'un vieux ***
-
ouf merci les modos,pour la rime,j'allais me traiter de con !
-
?
??????  NON ! je n'lai pas dit  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sympa parce que dans le vrai journal ... mais finalement pas tres genial ... à mes yeux .. souvent décevant .. meuh bon ...
> 
> allez mon magnifique ponk head , un peu de romantisme .. je me demande quel denouement tu trouveras dans une semaine..


Ah.....
"magnifique" j'aime bien.
"décevant" un peu moins... A moins que tu ne parles du vrai journal ?

Romantisme ?
Justement, je trouve le soap (surtout dans sa version US) totalement antinomique avec le romantisme en ce qu'il essaye d'en appliquer les codes à la lettre, sans immagination, sans magie, sans romantisme quoi.
Il n'y a pas plus mécanique, prévisible et finalement horriblement triste à mes yeux que du Cartland ou du Arlequin, par exemple.
La fin risque donc de te décevoir... (elle est déjà écrite, je distille au jour le jour pour créer un effet d'attente, me la péter un peu quoi !)

Voilà.
PonkHead ?
En plus d'être méchant, il est parano et narcissique !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

oh non pas çà nous attendions une fin si romantique, Joël ne s'en remettra point:hein:


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> oh non pas çà nous attendions une fin si romantique, Joël ne s'en remettra point:hein:


surprends nous ponkkkkkkkk!!! 
au secours !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Avril 2006)

au passage, merci cillian pour la premiere louchée de ta soupe ...


----------



## Cillian (24 Avril 2006)

avec : diffus, confut, chapitre, *Brouillard* et miroir.


... Dodelinant, en partance pour la chasse au canard
me voila le sifflet au bec au milieu de la nature,
munis de mon quotidien, la tête dans le *brouillard*.
Le fait dêtre camouflé par un masque taillé dans la première de couverture
ne mempêche pas de tomber nez à nez avec lours.
jentame le dialogue afin de lui vendre lappeau.
«Ho! Mais je suis en retard, plus ltemps dprendre un pot»
Je salut poliment lanimal avant de reprendre ma course ...


... à suivre​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> surprends nous ponkkkkkkkk!!!
> au secours !!



Ponkhead est un méchant au coeur tendre d'abord:hein: :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> Ponkhead est un méchant au coeur tendre d'abord:hein: :love:


et la sirène est tendre et bienveillante ...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

Brûlante passion à St Tropez - épisode 1763 première !
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - En forme d'annonce d'un coup de théatre !
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - Rectificatif!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - Une page de pub!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - épisode 1763 deuxième!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez  - Rien ne va plus dans l'épisode 1763!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - une page de pub!
Brûlante angoisse on ne sait pas où mais sûrement pas à St Trop !


* Glacial néant à Melun !*
Julie allume la télé.
Il est treize heure, elle a fini de manger, elle compte bien prendre le dessert devant sa série préférée.
Julie sourit pendant le générique.
Passion brûlante à Saint -Tropez... Rien que ce titre !
Elle se demande bien ce qui va arriver à Brenda et Cindy - pensez, un couple... (même en pensée, elle le chuchotte)... homosexuel...
Un coup d'oeil à la pendule. C'est un réflexe, elle sait parfaitement l'heure qu'il est. Il lui reste un peu de repassage, la cuisine à ranger.
Après, il faudra aller chercher les petits à l'école.
Après, elle préparera le dîner.
Après, Franck rentrera et lui racontera sa journée au boulot en regardant les infos.
Comme on est mardi, Franck ressortira ensuite - le mardi c'est bowling.
Elle couchera les petits et attendra son retour pour aller dormir à son tour.
Soirée douce.
Pas de sexe - ils ont quarante-cinq ans, dont seize de mariage. Elle est donc tranquille.
Ses dents broient les gateaux au chocolat, les larmes de Brenda lubrifient sa vie, après ça glisse tout seul.
Elle est vide.
Elle est bien.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

je précise que toute ressemblance avec des personnages existant  serait fortuite et indépendante de la volonté de l'auteur:hein:  

à part le chocolat


----------



## aricosec (25 Avril 2006)

-
comme mon titre de post," les feux de la rampe",je voudrais faire une quête
(pas de pieces jaunes) chéque ou virement
je recolterait les episodes de cette cesssion,anec PONK et CILLIAN pour ne citer qu'eux
le succés de ce feuilleton est assuré,du sexe,de la violence,de l'amour,des gags
meme les fréres TURTURO vont se battre pour le realiser
dés que j'ai la masse,quelques millions de dollars,c'est promis,je contacte la WARNER
et par aux aux bahamas pour signer  ,  si ! si ! si !   
-
faites ici vos promesses de don ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

Ah.....

L'ennui, c'est que j'ai déjà tout revendu en sous-main aux indiens (qui préparent une version Bollywood avec Toumaï qui danse, Joel qui roule des yeux furibonds, bobby qui fait l'infâme traître qui meurt à la fin, Loustic en père de la jeune fille, un peu traditionaliste mais bon fond, etc, etc...
Evidement, c'est moi le jeune premier à l'impécable brushing)

Désolé, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

ah l'est où mon billet pour Bollywood, et mon contrat:hein:  
vont pas m'exploiter en plus, j'coûte très Cher comme Joël :hein: 18millions d'dolllars baby  

la jeune 1ère au brushing impecc c'est tjs la danseuse blonde


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> ah l'est où mon billet pour Bollywood, et mon contrat:hein:
> vont pas m'exploiter en plus, j'coûte très Cher comme Joël :hein: 18millions d'dolllars baby
> 
> la jeune 1ère au brushing impecc c'est tjs la danseuse blonde




mieux qu'une danseuse blonde , notre jolie sirene julie et sa tendresse malicieuse:love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ah.....
> 
> L'ennui, c'est que j'ai déjà tout revendu en sous-main aux indiens (qui préparent une version Bollywood avec Toumaï qui danse, Joel qui roule des yeux furibonds, bobby qui fait l'infâme traître qui meurt à la fin, Loustic en père de la jeune fille, un peu traditionaliste mais bon fond, etc, etc...
> Evidement, c'est moi le jeune premier à l'impécable brushing)
> ...


tiens!! mais ou est passé bobby? ! 


petit supplement pour ponk head et autres auteurs .. introduisez moi un texte de rap dans votre soap!


----------



## aricosec (25 Avril 2006)

derniere minute ! 

loustic est arrété pour viol d'une tendre fillette ! :afraid: :afraid: 
-
vous pourriez donner des poulettes a d'autres avant d'en confier a LOUSTIC  
-


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> derniere minute !
> 
> loustic est arrété pour viol d'une tendre fillette ! :afraid: :afraid:
> -
> ...




heu? !! :mouais: :modo:


----------



## macmarco (25 Avril 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> derniere minute !
> 
> loustic est arrété pour viol d'une tendre fillette ! :afraid: :afraid:
> -
> ...





T'es bourré Arico ou... ? :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

mais c'est le foutoir ici :hein:  
Arico c'est parce que tu pars pas à Bollywood avec nous


----------



## Cillian (25 Avril 2006)

avec : chapitre, diffus, brouillard, *miroir* et confut.


... Cette promenade n&#8217;en fini plus et commence à m&#8217;ouvrir l&#8217;appétit
j&#8217;accélère donc le pas. Près d'une fontaine un lombric m&#8217;interpelle
par une première réverence et un monologue fort affable.
Que voila tant de galanterie, et l&#8217;escroquerie qui s&#8217;y reflete
Cette brave bête me veut propriétaire d&#8217;un *miroir* aux allouettes
mais je connais mes classiques et le dénouement de la fable
point de salut si ne transparaît de toi rien qu&#8217;une image, même la plus belle.
Bien oui! Un ver poli qui vend des glaces, c&#8217;est tout réfléchis ...


... à suivre​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

Brûlante passion à St Tropez - épisode 1763 première !
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - En forme d'annonce d'un coup de théatre !
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - Rectificatif!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - Une page de pub!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - épisode 1763 deuxième!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez  - Rien ne va plus dans l'épisode 1763!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - une page de pub!
Brûlante angoisse on ne sait pas où mais sûrement pas à St Trop !
Glacial néant à Melun  !


* Brûlante passion à St Tropez - dernière page de pub!*
Jingle pub

Cette fois, c'est un couple - eux aussi sont âgés, mais pas trop, aisés, blancs, dans une belle maison à la campagne, entourés de plantes, de chiens et de leurs petit-enfants tout blond qui rient, les aiment et ont sûrement plein de bonnes notes à l'école...

Mais ont-ils pensé à l'avenir ?

C'est vrai qu'avec la conjoncture, le CPE, la mondialisation, tout ça, leur chères petites têtes blondes sont bien capables de tourner smicard ou, pire, RMistes, et de les entérer dans un trou minable au fond du jardin faute de thunes.
Alors ?

Oui, alors ?

Alors, papy-mamy ils filent des fortunes à Norbitch-Ponion pour être certains de reposer sous du vrai marbre gravé de petits angelots qui défiera le temps.
Voilà.

C'est bien.
C'est bon pour la croissance.


----------



## Cillian (26 Avril 2006)

avec : chapitre, diffus, brouillard, miroir et *confut*.


... Du temps, mon imagination m&#8217;égare au dela même de ses confins.
Mais, passons à table, j&#8217;en vois parmi vous qu&#8217;ont faim.
Ils se taisent par coutoisie, mais leurs regards les confessent.
Ventre plein est bien plus attentif, quoi qu&#8217;on dise, quoi qu&#8217;on fasse.
Que leur papilles se réjouissent, du canard j&#8217;ai fait un confit,
et voici les légumes, tennez servez vous, je vous les confie.
Café? Pousse café? Mais dans la mesure du raisonable je vous le confère
Jusque là ça va? Vous folie mots??? Heu! Vous me suivez? Ce n&#8217;est pas trop *confus*? ...

... à suivre​


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

mots : diffus ,confus ,chapitre,brouillard,miroir

Ce jour là, j'étais confus et triste à la fois...
Dans le brouillard lacrymal de mes yeux, je cliquait péniblement sur le chapitre de mon thread adoré KAMOULOX.
En apprenant sa mort, la lumière s'effaçait autour de moi, je m'évaporais dans un espace diffus.
L'écran du Mac ne brillait plus, il était devenu le mirroir de mes sanglots reflétant l'injustice.
​


----------



## aricosec (26 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> T'es bourré Arico ou... ? :hein:  :mouais:


que nenni, vil serpent !  
c'est la saga de PONK PONK ! qui a vendu ses droits au cinema.
dans son scenario il y a
"Loustic en père de la jeune fille, un peu traditionaliste mais bon fond, etc, etc..."
-
je n'invente pas,va y mollo sur le chouchen   p'tit gars  
-
avec loustic,il y a un risque certain,le voir avec une minette et dire que
c'est sa fille : pruuuuuuuuuuuutt ! pout ! pout ! _d'autres appellent ça leur nieces !
-
toi aussi !


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> derniere minute !
> 
> loustic est arrété pour avoir bouffé une tendre rillette ! :afraid: :afraid:
> -


... depuis il se débat dans la pire des eaux savonneuses sans pouvoir digérer les rillettes ni les posts lourdingues proposés par une bande de rigolos avinés !

  

_Voilà PonkHead, y faut qu'on t'aide, y faut qu'tu prennes des lit' de Red_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> petit supplement pour ponk head et autres auteurs .. introduisez moi un texte de rap dans votre soap!


Quoi ?
Tu veux clasher Ponkhead ?
Ok, 
ok, ok, ok

Tu veux du soap, t'es tout bien prop', tu aimes la pop
Joël !
Et le hip-hop mais que si il dit non à la dope
Joël !
T'faut des sourir', t'faut des violons, du romantisme ?
Joël
T'auras le pire de mes démons et de ma tease !
PonkHead !!!

Ha ha ha,
Allez, allez, dégagez les mouillettes,
voilà le Ponk !

PonkHead est dans la place !

Ponk ! Ponk ! Ponk !
C'que t'crache le Ponk, c'pas pour les conk, ça t'pète le fionK
Ponk ! Ponk !
Voilà PonkHead, y faut qu'on t'aide, y faut qu'tu prennes des lit' de Red
PonkHead !
Pour t'nir le choc face au mastoc, t'as pas la cote
T'es mort !
Toi tu ricannes, moi je te crames, et si j'te calme, c'est au napalm,
t'es mort !
J'suis la tempête, j'suis une vraie bête, pire que la peste,
PonkHead !
Une bête de sexe, qui s'tape des bitch, qu'à fumé Hitch, t'as des complexes ?
PonkHead !
C'est vrai qu'ta femme c'est ta main droite et un kleenex !
Houuuuuu.....

Voilà PonkHead, 
Une bête des mots, qui t'sue du flow, qui t'pond des textes
de ouf !
Qui t'craches ses tripes, quand toi tu flippes, quand toi tu trip,
PonkHead !
Moi, j'ai la rage, toi le cafard, j'noirci des pages, toi des buvards
Ponk ! Ponk !
Moi je fais peur, moi je défonce, moi je t'enfonce,
PonkHead !
Pour la valeur, j'suis l'blockbuster, toi t'es même pas la bande-annonce...

Ho ?
On t'entend plus garçon ?
T'es parti laver ton pantalon ?

T'es suicidaire, r'tourne chez ta mère, ca va pas l'faire,
PonkHead,
t'as écrasé, t'a compacté, a tout pété,
PonkHead !
Comme dans Twister, t'a ravagé, éparpillé, pendant qu'tu pleures 
PonkHead 
embarqu' ta soeur et quitte le champs en vainqueur...





* : Bien entendu, tout cela n'est que jeu, exercice de style, des fois qu'il s'en trouve pour prendre ça au pied de la lettre........


----------



## Cillian (26 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?
> Tu veux clasher Ponkhead ?
> Ok,
> ok, ok, ok ...
> ...


Pourquoi veux-tu qu'on le prenne au pied de la lettre : ce sont des caractères baton.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

ahhhhhhh ce cher Ponkhead   merci, chui écroulée de rire:love: 

j'y bois un peut plus verre aujourd'hui


----------



## Cillian (26 Avril 2006)

*Annonce officielle*





*Chers lecteurs, chères lect... ...trices

nous sommes pour linstant, et pour les quelques semaines à venir,

dans limpossibilité de donner... beurp! ...suite à la diffusion de votre Opéra-bouffe quotidien.

En effet, suite à une orgie garguantuesque survenue hier soir et à lindigestion qui suivit,

toute léquipe, et plus parrte... ...ticulièrement lauteur, est indisposé.

Amis lecteurs, amies lectrices,

veuillez accepter toutes nos exglup! ...scuses

Et en attendant le rhôôôoo...tablissement de lequipe,

nous vous proposons une redifusion des épisodes précédants :**


Opéra soupe - Première
Opéra soupe - 8.6
Opéra soupe - 33
Opéra soupe - 39
Opéra soupe - 16*4

     :hein:     :mouais:   
*​


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2006)

bon les petits anges , je vous laisse jusqu'a vendredi soir pour delirer !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

Brûlante passion à St Tropez - épisode 1763 première !
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - En forme d'annonce d'un coup de théatre !
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - Rectificatif!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - Une page de pub!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - épisode 1763 deuxième!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez  - Rien ne va plus dans l'épisode 1763!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - une page de pub!
Brûlante angoisse on ne sait pas où mais sûrement pas à St Trop !
Glacial néant à Melun  !
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - dernière page de pub!

* Brûlante passion à St Tropez - Mais où est donc passé l'épisode 1763 ?*
J'ai rappelé Emmanuelle - bon, passons...
natural born loser - alors autant me mettre stone.
Sauf que quand ça part mal, ça finit rarement bien, la réserve de shit était vide, le compte en banque aussi.
Je me suis rabattu sur un vieux cubi de rouge qui traînait, vestige de je ne sais plus quelle fête.
Je n'aurais pas dû...

Ce qui s'est passé ?

Jules m'a répondu qu'il ne voulait pas de mon gitan en cavale - rapport à des histoires de discrimination, que la chaîne a déjà eu des procès, bla bla bla...

Alors, je lui aie torché un truc bien naze, je l'ai traité de con et je me suis cassé (enfin, je suis tombé - je ne sais pas qui m'a rammené chez moi, même pas sûr d'être chez moi, là).
Tant pis, je trouverais autre chose... Ils vont sûrement me virer.
Bah ! J'écrirais enfin mon roman,
Qui sait ? J'aurais peut-être le goncourt.

Je vais surtout commencer par retourner chez maman.
Je vais surtout commencer par retourner vomir aux toilettes.

Donc, Cindy était en fait un extraterrestre bisexuel, envoyé en mission sur Terre pour diffuser dans l'air un virus qui aurait rendu toutes les femmes lesbiennes, aurait donc fait dégringoler la natalité et, par voie de fait, facilité l'invasion de ses congénères en 2078.
Malheureusement, elle serait tombée amoureuse de Steeve qui l'aurait ammenée à changer ses plans pour aller vivre d'amour et d'eau fraîche avec lui sur Beltegueuse.
Pendant ce temps à Chihuahua...
... Brenda aurait ouvert un snack et serait devenue riche en trouvant accidentellement du pétrole. (et je dois avouer que j'ai eu un peu de mal à maintenir une cohérence entre les scènes à partir de ce moment là, mais il faut dire aussi que je commençais à en tenir une sévère)
Après, je ne sais plus.

Quoi c'est con ?
Ouais - mais pas plus que d'habitude et d'habitude, on me paye pour ça.
Chier !

En plus, c'est Jules qui va écrire la suite, en attendant de trouver un nouveau pisse-lignes...


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2006)

ponk head n'est plus dans le soap mais dans la telenovela !! je viens de voir les differences avec le rubi de m6! ya du fantastique delirant !!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

Brûlante passion à St Tropez - épisode 1763 première !
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - En forme d'annonce d'un coup de théatre !
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - Rectificatif!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - Une page de pub!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - épisode 1763 deuxième!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez  - Rien ne va plus dans l'épisode 1763!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - une page de pub!
Brûlante angoisse on ne sait pas où mais sûrement pas à St Trop !
Glacial néant à Melun  !
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - dernière page de pub!
Brûlante passion à St Tropez - Mais où est donc passé l'épisode 1763 ?


* Brûlante passion à St Tropez - Happy end !*
Au long d'une plage dorée par les derniers rayons du soleil couchant, quand le léger chant de l'océan caresse le sable d'un souffle languide et que la fraîcheur de la nuit qui s'en vient dissipe les dernières chaleurs du jour...
Habillée toute de soie légère, la peau hâlée et la chevelure blonde auréolant son doux visage, Brenda marchait pieds nus, emplissant ses poumons de la pûreté de l'air, son âme du calme appaisant des crépuscules.
Sa main tenait celle de Cindy que l'amour transcendait, faisant flamboyer son regard de braise, entrouvrant sa bouche cerise sur sa respiration exhaltée par la passion et donnant à ses mouvements comme un sursaut emphatique de joie soudaine.
Une musique légère, toute de xylophone chantant et de ukulélé sussurant s'éleva soudain de derrière la rangée de cocotiers irradiés de pourpre.
Loin du chaos cynique de leur quotidien urbain, les deux belles éta


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sujet " j'aimerais que tout s'arrête"
> 
> façon de traiter le sujet : un soap opera...
> (texte à épisodes, un aspect "amour,gloire et beauté"
> ...





			
				joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bon les petits anges , je vous laisse jusqu'a vendredi soir pour delirer !!



"- J'aimerais que tout s'arrête..." John chiffonna nerveusement son manuscrit, avant d'essayer de l'envoyer dans une corbeille qu'il rata de peu. 
-" Hollywood refuse chacun de mes scénarios... Je suis un raté... Brenda ne voudra jamais de moi... Jamais elle n'acceptera de m'épouser... Jamais nous ne pourrons fonder une famille... Elle sera toujours amoureuse de Mike... Lui, tout lui réussit... Ma vie n'est qu'un incessant gâchis... Plus même le désir _diffus_ de rêver, de m'évader... J'aimerais que tout s'arrête..."

 *****
"Envie que tout s'arrête? Avec notre nouveau téléviseur à écran plasma, offrez-vous chez vous l'évasion de vos rêves, au moment de votre choix. Avec une qualité de son et d'image inégalées, entrez dans une nouvelle dimension... Crédit particulièrement avantageux. Appelez tout de suite le numéro de téléphone qui s'affiche sur votre écran."
*****

"- Mon mariage avec Mike a lieu demain... Et je ne sais plus si je suis amoureuse de lui ou de John... Que faire?... Tout cela est si _confus_..." Brenda ne savait plus que penser... Elle se sentait perdue, envahie par des sentiments contradictoires et terriblement confus... "Mike réussit tout ce qu'il entreprend, c'est l'homme dont toutes les femmes rêvent, et le mariage a lieu demain. Il faut que je l'épouse, il le faut... Mais je ne parviens pas à chasser John de mon esprit... Je ne peux pas oublier tous ces moments merveilleux passés avec lui..."

 *****
"- Une décision difficile à prendre? Consultez notre horoscope personnalisés 24h/24h, 7j/7j, en consultant notre site web à l'adresse URL qui s'affiche sur votre écran. Nos conseillers sauront développer votre thème astral, et votre horoscope pour la semaine avenir, le mois à venir, ou l'année à venir, en s'inspirant des plus grandes traditions occidentales et chinoises. Tarifs imbattables."
*****

John et Mike se tenaient debout dans le bureau du second. Celui-ci railla une fois de plus son frère :
"- Alors, la veille de mon mariage, tu travailles encore sur un nouveau _chapitre_ de ton scénario pour un prochain film?... Espérons au moins qu'il s'agira du prohain carton du box office mondial!..." Mike ne put réprimer une grimace d'énervement... 
"- J'ai accepté d'être ton témoin parce que tu es mon frère, mais n'imagine pas pouvoir me ridiculiser indéfiniment... Contrairement, à toi, des gens m'ont déjà fait confiance... Comme Brenda...
- Laisse-la tranquille!... Tu n'as toujours pas compris que c'est à moi qu'elle a dit "oui"?..."

 *****
"- Besoin d'un moment de détente? Offrez-vous une pause avec notre délicieuse barre de chocolatée. Onctueuse et douce, son goût généreux vous rappellera le chocolat dont vous vous régaliez pendant votre enfance... Pratique dans son emballage individuel, vous  pourrez l'emporter partout. Vous la dégusterez chez vous, dans n'importe quelle pièce de la maison, mais vous pourrez aussi l'emporter sur votre lieu de travail, en week-end ou en vacances. Vous la dégusterez en famille ou seul, à tout moment de la journée ou de la nuit. Elle tiendra dans la plus petite de vos poches. Notre barre avait le goût de trop peu? N'hésitez pas, prenez-en une deuxième! Appelez le numéro de téléphone qui s'affiche sur votre écran pour davantage de renseignements, ou consultez notre site Web."
*****

Brenda et John se retrouvaient dans la chambre de ce dernier, pour parler du grand jour qui s'annonçait le lendemain. 
"- John chéri, tu te rappelles notre première rencontre?... Moi, je ne l'oublierai jamais... Je venais de ma disputer avec Mike, et toi, tu étais là pour moi... Pour me rassurer, pour me réconforter... J'ai alors compris que c'est à tes côtés que je trouverai enfin la sécurité... C'était la nuit, il y avait du _brouillard_, et pour tromper le froid j'avais trop bu... Mais tu as su ne pas me juger, tu m'as acceptée telle que j'étais... Je n'oublierai jamais combien tu as su prendre soin de moi cette nuit là... Et je suis fière de l'enfant que nous avons alors conçu ensemble...

 *****
"Vous ne voyez plus très clair? C'est sans doute parce que les verres de vos lunettes sont embuées... Remplissez un verre d'eau, ajoutez notre pastille effervescente spéciale nouvelle formule, et laissez-y tremper vos lunettes pendant une heure, et vous retrouverez vos verres parfaitement propres, et aussi transparents qu'au premier jour. Votre conjoint rencontre le même problème? Ou toute votre famille? Vos amis aussi? Optez pour notre pack familial particulièrement avantageux. Appelez tout de suite le numéro de téléphone qui s'affiche sur votre écran! Appelez maintenant!" 
*****

Sans doute pour la dernière fois avant son mariage, Brenda se retrouvait seule avec John, dans la brasserie où ils avaient leurs habitudes. 
-" Brenda, j'ai quelque chose à te dire. Harold n'est pas mon vrai père, ni celui de Mike. Il nous a élevés comme ses enfants, mais nous sommes les enfants naturels de Bill Carson, et je crois que Mike et moi sommes les seuls hétitiers de toute sa fortune...
- Cela n'a aucune importance. Avant que tu me dises ça, j'avais déjà compris que je ne pouvais aimer personne d'autre que toi. Ta famille ne m'aime pas, et la mienne ne t'aime pas. Je ne peux pas épouser John, je ne l'aimerai jamais. Fuyons... Partons sur ton voilier, au hasard des caprices du vent, et quittons Los Angeles à tout jamais... Je dois enfin laisser parler mes sentiments pour pouvoir à nouveau me regarder dans un _miroir_ sans avoir honte de ce que je suis..."

*****
" Ne pensez pas que la fortune ne sourit qu'aux autres. Venez tenter votre chance sur notre Grand Casino en ligne. Rendez-vous immédiatement sur l'adresse URL qui s'affiche sur votre écran. Quelques clics de souris, et vous connaîtrez le grand frisson qui n'existait auparavant que dans les établissements les plus prestigieux de Las Vegas. Et pensez aussi à visitez les sites de nos partenaires... Club de rencontres en ligne pour trouver le grand amour? Organismes de crédits à taux préférentiels? Cub de voyages low cost? N'hésitez plus, connectez-vous sur notre site, ou appelez le numéro de téléphone qui s'affiche sur votre écran. Appelez maintenant!" 
*****


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

Transcription VoiceRecorder ///
"Eric !
"Quoi ?
"Mais tu fais quoi, là ? t'entends pas la p'tite ? T'es encore sur ton forum de merde ?
"Mais attend, c'est le fil sur les textes, tu sais, je t'en aie parlé. Joel a posté un super sujet, et...
"Mais je n'en aie rien à foutre de ton fil ou de cette Joëlle, moi ! Grandis un peu, Eric ! Ca fait six mois que tu glande à la maison au lieu de chercher du taff, six mois que t'en branles pas une avec les mômes, six mois que je suis forcée de tout assumer pendant que tu passes tes journées à faire le beau sur internet pour des minettes de quinze ans que t'as jamais vu et que t'auras jamais parce que si tu fais ça, je te quitte et que si je te quitte, il va même plus te rester ton slip pour te réchauffer les noisettes !
"M'enfin, calme-toi. Je fais pas le beau ! J'écris un soap ! Tu ne vas quand même pas me passer un savon parce que j'écris un soap ? En plus ils attendent le dernier épisode ! Et puis, quelles minettes ? Quelle...
"Pas le beau ? Pas le beau ? Te fous pas de ma gueule, petit con, parce que ça va mal aller ! Pas le beau ? "PonkHead" ? Et que je me la joue faux méchant mais vrai père la morale ! Arrête ! T'es tellement paternaliste, que même une vieille, elle ne voudrait pas de toi.
"Mais...
"Et puis me fait pas marrer avec ton génie littéraire. Ils attendent le dernier épisode ? Soit c'est juste ton égo démeusuré de mégalo débile qui croit qu'on l'aime quand on a que pitié de lui, soit il faut tout de suite appeller la faculté de médecine, parce que t'as trouvé un nid ! Il vont finir dans le formol tes copains, crois-moi !
"Mais, ma chérie, je t'assure...
"Tais-toi ! T'as trente secondes ! Si passé ce délai, t'es pas à changer la couche de ta gosse, là c'est moi qui t'assures qu'y a tes *******s et ton mac qui passent par la fenêtre. Compris ?
/// Transcription VoiceRecorder

Compris.

Pffffff

Des fois, j'aimerais que tout s'arrête...
... juste le temps de souffler, quoi !


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Avril 2006)

c'etait la fin ponk head?
human 
je relis tout ce soir et je vous dis demain le resultat .. fin des contributions 23H30


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Avril 2006)

"- J'aimerais que tout s'arrête..." John chiffonna nerveusement son manuscrit, avant d'essayer de l'envoyer dans une corbeille qu'il rata de peu. 
-" Hollywood refuse chacun de mes scénarios... Je suis un raté... Brenda ne voudra jamais de moi... Jamais elle n'acceptera de m'épouser... Jamais nous ne pourrons fonder une famille... Elle sera toujours amoureuse de Mike... Lui, tout lui réussit... Ma vie n'est qu'un incessant gâchis... Plus même le désir _diffus_ de rêver, de m'évader... J'aimerais que tout s'arrête..."

 *****
"Envie que tout s'arrête? Avec notre nouveau téléviseur à écran plasma, offrez-vous chez vous l'évasion de vos rêves, au moment de votre choix. Avec une qualité de son et d'image inégalées, entrez dans une nouvelle dimension... Crédit particulièrement avantageux. Appelez tout de suite le numéro de téléphone qui s'affiche sur votre écran."
*****

"- Mon mariage avec Mike a lieu demain... Et je ne sais plus si je suis amoureuse de lui ou de John... Que faire?... Tout cela est si _confus_..." Brenda ne savait plus que penser... Elle se sentait perdue, envahie par des sentiments contradictoires et terriblement confus... "Mike réussit tout ce qu'il entreprend, c'est l'homme dont toutes les femmes rêvent, et le mariage a lieu demain. Il faut que je l'épouse, il le faut... Mais je ne parviens pas à chasser John de mon esprit... Je ne peux pas oublier tous ces moments merveilleux passés avec lui..."

 *****
"- Une décision difficile à prendre? Consultez notre horoscope personnalisé 24h/24h, 7j/7j, en consultant notre site web à l'adresse URL qui s'affiche sur votre écran. Nos conseillers sauront développer votre thème astral, et votre horoscope pour la semaine avenir, le mois à venir, ou l'année à venir, en s'inspirant des plus grandes traditions occidentales et chinoises. Tarifs imbattables."
*****

John et Mike se tenaient debout dans le bureau du second. Celui-ci railla une fois de plus son frère :
"- Alors, la veille de mon mariage, tu travailles encore sur un nouveau _chapitre_ de ton scénario pour un prochain film?... Espérons au moins qu'il s'agira du prochain carton du box office mondial!..." Mike ne put réprimer une grimace d'énervement... 
"- J'ai accepté d'être ton témoin parce que tu es mon frère, mais n'imagine pas pouvoir me ridiculiser indéfiniment... Contrairement, à toi, des gens m'ont déjà fait confiance... Comme Brenda...
- Laisse-la tranquille!... Tu n'as toujours pas compris que c'est à moi qu'elle a dit "oui"?..."

 *****
"- Besoin d'un moment de détente? Offrez-vous une pause avec notre délicieuse barre chocolatée. Onctueuse et douce, son goût généreux vous rappellera le chocolat dont vous vous régaliez pendant votre enfance... Pratique dans son emballage individuel, vous  pourrez l'emporter partout. Vous la dégusterez chez vous, dans n'importe quelle pièce de la maison, mais vous pourrez aussi l'emporter sur votre lieu de travail, en week-end ou en vacances. Vous la dégusterez en famille ou seul, à tout moment de la journée ou de la nuit. Elle tiendra dans la plus petite de vos poches. Notre barre avait le goût de trop peu? N'hésitez pas, prenez-en une deuxième! Appelez le numéro de téléphone qui s'affiche sur votre écran pour davantage de renseignements, ou consultez notre site Web."
*****

Brenda et John se retrouvaient dans la chambre de ce dernier, pour parler du grand jour qui s'annonçait le lendemain. 
"- John chéri, tu te rappelles notre première rencontre?... Moi, je ne l'oublierai jamais... Je venais de me disputer avec Mike, et toi, tu étais là pour moi... Pour me rassurer, pour me réconforter... J'ai alors compris que c'est à tes côtés que je trouverais enfin la sécurité... C'était la nuit, il y avait du _brouillard_, et pour tromper le froid j'avais trop bu... Mais tu as su ne pas me juger, tu m'as acceptée telle que j'étais... Je n'oublierai jamais combien tu as su prendre soin de moi cette nuit là... Et je suis fière de l'enfant que nous avons alors conçu ensemble...

 *****
"Vous ne voyez plus très clair? C'est sans doute parce que les verres de vos lunettes sont embués... Remplissez un verre d'eau, ajoutez notre pastille effervescente spéciale nouvelle formule, et laissez-y tremper vos lunettes pendant une heure, et vous retrouverez vos verres parfaitement propres, et aussi transparents qu'au premier jour. Votre conjoint rencontre le même problème? Ou toute votre famille? Vos amis aussi? Optez pour notre pack familial particulièrement avantageux. Appelez tout de suite le numéro de téléphone qui s'affiche sur votre écran! Appelez maintenant!" 
*****

Sans doute pour la dernière fois avant son mariage, Brenda se retrouvait seule avec John, dans la brasserie où ils avaient leurs habitudes. 
-" Brenda, j'ai quelque chose à te dire. Harold n'est pas mon vrai père, ni celui de Mike. Il nous a élevés comme ses enfants, mais nous sommes les enfants naturels de Bill Carson, et je crois que Mike et moi sommes les seuls héritiers de toute sa fortune...
- Cela n'a aucune importance. Avant que tu me dises ça, j'avais déjà compris que je ne pouvais aimer personne d'autre que toi. Ta famille ne m'aime pas, et la mienne ne t'aime pas. Je ne peux pas épouser John, je ne l'aimerai jamais. Fuyons... Partons sur ton voilier, au hasard des caprices du vent, et quittons Los Angeles à tout jamais... Je dois enfin laisser parler mes sentiments pour pouvoir à nouveau me regarder dans un _miroir_ sans avoir honte de ce que je suis..."

*****
" Ne pensez pas que la fortune ne sourit qu'aux autres. Venez tenter votre chance sur notre Grand Casino en ligne. Rendez-vous immédiatement sur l'adresse URL qui s'affiche sur votre écran. Quelques clics de souris, et vous connaîtrez le grand frisson qui n'existait auparavant que dans les établissements les plus prestigieux de Las Vegas. Et pensez aussi à visitez les sites de nos partenaires... Club de rencontres en ligne pour trouver le grand amour? Organismes de crédits à taux préférentiels? Cub de voyages low cost? N'hésitez plus, connectez-vous sur notre site, ou appelez le numéro de téléphone qui s'affiche sur votre écran. Appelez maintenant!" 
*****


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> "- J'aimerais que tout s'arrête..","Vous ne voyez plus très clair? C'est sans doute parce que les verres de vos lunettes sont embués... Remplissez un verre d'eau, ajoutez notre pastille effervescente spéciale nouvelle formule, et laissez-y tremper vos lunettes pendant une heure, et vous retrouverez vos verres parfaitement propres, et aussi transparents qu'au premier jour.



HUUUUUUUMMAAANNNNNNNN J'SORS DE CHEZ L'OPHTALLLMOOOOOOOO :casse:  
PITIE POUR MA VUE:hein: 

j'ai déjà eu du mal à lire la première couche avec le rose et là j'vois double en plus déjà que le docteuuuuuuurrrrrrrre m'a dit c'est pas normal que votre vue elle baisse comme çà à votre âge:hein:  il m'en a rajouté une dose   et m'a dit j'espère que c'est la dernière:hein:  voilà du presbite et de l'astigmatisme en plus mais vous risquez d'avoir des pb pendant un certain temps...çà va tirailler, vous porter au coeur, si vs vs sentez pas bien vous revenez darre darre etc. moi : ah bon  
et ben valà maintenant ce soir :sick: moi qui voulait aller boire un coup en disco voir ma copine:hein: 
j'vois plus claiiiiiiiiirrrrrrr ce soir  human tu m'a tuée


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Transcription VoiceRecorder ///
> "Eric !
> "Quoi ?
> "Mais tu fais quoi, là ? t'entends pas la p'tite ? T'es encore sur ton forum de merde ?
> ...



merci ponk cela me rappelle de bons souvenirs


----------



## aricosec (29 Avril 2006)

-
arrhhggg !  :affraid:  :modo: :bebe:
-
ça les feuilletons dallas,ça me fait toujours ça  
-
******* de jr
le traitement de texte mots grossiers n'ai pas efficace,
de plus ça nous oblige a faire des fautes 
ensuite, il y a des mots irremplaçables,
_*bete,mechant, il ny a que conn art*_
_*et pour les femmes péte as*_
comme ça se prononce
et pourtant dans un texte populaire,il n'y a que ça,ont entend 
couramment ça dans les cours d'ecole,alors si on ne peut pas les stopper,il vaut
mieux qu'ils l'ecrivent bien,que l'on ne se traite pas entre nous de noms d'oiseaux
c'est normal,mais qu'on supprime la valeur des mots dans une situation donné
de texte,c'est ennnuyeux,evidemment ne me demandez pas une solution,alors
que faut il faire,aseptiser tout,ou accepter les choses en evitant les debordemment
nous sommes plusieurs a utiliser une langue verte,
alors que faire pour remplacer ces simples exemples en rouge :rateau: 
quels mots,mon texte est stoppé  
faites ici vos suggestions :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

arico y pete les plombs ...bon je prends mon temps pour faire frire mes brenda jason etc


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

et le vainqueur est .... 
MAIS C'EST LA PAUSE RÉCLAME ...
NOUS REVIENDRONS APRES CETTE PAGE EN COULEURS ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

bon bah moi la pause çà va être dodo chui:sleep: 

bonbons, esquimaux, chocolats à gogo pour tous


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

mm une ouvreuse en forme de sirene:love:


----------



## aricosec (1 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> arico y pete les plombs ...bon je prends mon temps pour faire frire mes brenda jason etc


-
c'est  celui qui dit qui y'est  
-
c'est quand meme vrai qu'au depart nous faisions des textes courts et amusants quand meme.
les romans fleuves serait mieux adaptés a un autre thread,il y a de la place pour tout.
ceci dit ,je trouve cette cession un peu longuette,il faudrait peu etre faire un referendum
sur ce suget, 
cession longue ou courte :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (1 Mai 2006)

Pareil pour moi (le plus court sera le moins long)


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Mai 2006)

effectivement, victoire à cillian grace a son recapitulatif et à ses episodes assez ramassés  bravo à ponk head .. merveilleux squatter du sujet ..!!:love: bravo à la cantatrice de guytan... aux delires de arico.. aux presences de notre sirene... j'en oublie surement .. 


 et bien sur à notre dragon volant .. dont le texte a failli gagner ..mais cillian est un nouveau participant dont l'operasoupe avait toutes les qualités pour l'integrer definitivement à ce fil de la tete:love:   








			
				Cillian a dit:
			
		

> *Annonce officielle*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

bravo Cillian hipipi hourra:love:


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, victoire à cillian grace a son recapitulatif et à ses episodes assez ramassés  bravo à ponk head .. merveilleux squatter du sujet ..!!:love: bravo à la cantatrice de guytan... aux delires de arico.. aux presences de notre sirene... j'en oublie surement ..
> 
> 
> et bien sur à notre dragon volant .. dont le texte a failli gagner ..mais cillian est un nouveau participant dont l'operasoupe avait toutes les qualités pour l'integrer definitivement à ce fil de la tete:love:


 
 Félicitations, Cillian. 

 Vivement le prochain thème! :love:


----------



## NED (1 Mai 2006)

Bravo !
(heu c'est quand que je gagne moi un jour? ...non c'est une blague)
Et que la fête continue.
Un thread tip top qu'il faut garder absolument.


----------



## Cillian (2 Mai 2006)

Bonjour, 

Merci joeldu18cher pour me désigner comme digne successeur   
et merci à tous pour vos encouragements.

Félicitation aussi à tous les autres participants :

- PonkHead    
- guytantakul    
- aricosec    
- Toumaï  
- NED  
- Human-Fly


----------



## Cillian (2 Mai 2006)

*Le 15 Mai 1920 naissait Paul Michel Audiard.​ *

Nouveau thème : *Quand la réalité se fait attraper par la fiction.*

Vous êtes un personnage (de jeux vidéo, de BD, de roman, ...) et vous n&#8217;êtes pas, mais alors pas du tout d&#8217;accord avec la tournure que prend les dernières scènes écritent par votre auteur.
Un dialogue s&#8217;engage :

avec :
- congés payés
- instantanée
- osciler
- turquoise
- urubu

Juste une ch&#8217;tite difficulté :
tous les mots doivent être prononcés par le personnage et non l&#8217;auteur.

Fin de la discussion le 24 mai - midi



À vos joysticks, à vos mines de plomb, à vos plumes,
à vous de jouer ...
  ​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

ahhhh viiiiiiii bonnnnnnnnn j'vais voirrrrrrrrrrrr  

et pourquoi à le mercredi midi c'est l'heure de l'apéro, le jour des n'enfants:hein:    

bravo Cillian le sujet semble cool


----------



## Cillian (2 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> ahhhh viiiiiiii bonnnnnnnnn j'vais voirrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> et pourquoi à le mercredi midi c'est l'heure de l'apéro, le jour des n'enfants:hein:
> 
> bravo Cillian le sujet semble cool


Parce que ça vous laisse quinze jours et ça me laisse l'après-midi pour faire mon choix (je serai en vacances toute la semaine)
et surtout parce que le lendemain je pars à Lyon.


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

Je vais essayer de participer


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Mai 2006)

je ne regrette pas d'avoir voté cillian


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Parce que ça vous laisse quinze jours et ça me laisse l'après-midi pour faire mon choix (je serai en vacances toute la semaine)
> et surtout parce que le lendemain je pars à Lyon.




très bonne idée Cillian, j'ai bossé 8 ans à lyon et tu vas te régaler question tits bouchons miammmm et la ville en elle-même j'adore! que de bons souvenirs 
par contre s'envoyer en l'air là bas brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:afraid: 
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

Bravo Cillian !

(Non, tu ne le bouleras point si tôt, dis vBulletin, le sourcil broussailleux et la voix sonore, descendant de sa montagne)

Et encore un beau sujet !


----------



## Cillian (3 Mai 2006)

Bonjour 

Si quinze jours vous semble trop court, je peux prolonger jusqu'au soir du lundi 29 mai*.
Mais si entre le 25 et le 28 mai vous n'avez pas de mes nouvelles, ne vous étonnez pas. 

J'attends vos avis et jusqu'à ce soir pour prendre la décision de repousser la date limite ou de la laisser comme prévu au 24 mai.


*Après il faudrait aller jusqu'au week-end suivant et là, ce sera vraiment trop long.




			
				PonKead a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Cillian !
> 
> (Non, tu ne le bouleras point si tôt, dis vBulletin, le sourcil broussailleux et la voix sonore, descendant de sa montagne)
> 
> Et encore un beau sujet !


vBulletin est parfois, souvent, régulièrement "_capricieux_"   (rayer les mentions inutilles)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

" Hop hop hop
" Quoi hop hop hop ?
" C'est quoi ça ?
" Ca quoi ?
" La note, là, en bas de page, en *turquoise *tout pâle pour que je ne la voie pas : Retour de Tankal/duel/Happy-end. Cf. p. 308
" Ben ouais, on approche de la fin, il va y avoir un combat entre vous. J'ai noté la page dans le bouquin que je suis en train de lire pour les termes techniques. Tu sais, moi et l'escrime...
" Tu me prends pour un con?
" Mais non. Pourquoi dis-tu ça ?
" Pourquoi je dis ça ? Ben parce que je suis le méchant, pardi ! le traître ! Toujours à *osciller *entre son admiration pour Tankal et son envie de le supplanter, c'est toi qui l'a écrit. Page 38. Sauf que ça fait dix pages que j'ai cessé d'osciller, je te rappelle, et j'ai pas trop choisi le bon côté, on dirait. 
" Oui, mais...
" Moi, je me disais : ce type, il est original. Il t'a entérré son héros vite fait bien fait, le traître va se taper la blonde à moitié à poil et devenir super riche... Une sorte de parabole sur le monde moderne où les gentils sont écrasés par le système, tout ça. J'te prennais pour un gaucho et t'es rien qu'un *******, en fait.
" Ho, tu te calmes un peu ? Sinon, tu risques une agonie particulièrement douloureuse, je te préviens ! T'as accepté le rôle du traître. Personne ne t'a forcé la main.
" Sur un avant-projet ou je zigouillais ce niais musculeux de Tankal après un mois de *congés payés *à la playa pendant que ce couillon accomplissait sa quête à deux balles ! Pas pour me faire éventrer à deux pages de la fin par un *urubu *d'auteur en panne d'inspiration.
" Je suis désolé que tu le prennes comme ça. Mais c'est moi qui décide. Et puis, toi qui voulais une parabole sur le système qui broie les gens, t'en voilà une : tué en fin de mission par un contrat d'embauche signé à la va-vite ! Hé hé hé, ça ne manque pas d'humour, je trouve.
" Hé hé hé... Pauvre type.
" Ca y est, c'est fini ? Allez, recoiffe toi un coup, histoire de ne pas rater ton final.

...

" Ho !
" Et oui. Grève *instantannée *de la méchanceté. Voilà.
" T'es con ! Comment je justifie que Tankal revienne te tuer si tu distribue la terre aux pauvres, comme ça ? Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce décret en pleine séance de je_vais_devenir_le_maître_du_monde ?
" C'est la lutte finale !
" Mais tais toi !
" Groupons-nous, et demain...
" Oh chier ! J'aurais dû continuer à écrire du soap. Brenda et Cindy étaient connes, mais au moins elles fermaient leurs gueules !"


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mai 2006)

Super sujet  Chuis en vacs, j'ai le temps de le faire, je m'y mets !  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Mai 2006)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Si quinze jours vous semble trop court, je peux prolonger jusqu'au soir du lundi 29 mai*.
> Mais si entre le 25 et le 28 mai vous n'avez pas de mes nouvelles, ne vous étonnez pas.
> ...



JUSQU'AU LUNDI 29 MAI , ce serait plus pratique avec le pont ..


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Juin 2006)

réveillez cillian, !!! fin des contributions le 25? ou le 18 par exemple?


----------



## Cillian (5 Juin 2006)

Bonjour, 

*les dialogues* devraient pouvoir reprendre.  

-Même si les les textes n'on pas pu être postés, je pense qu'en un mois vous avez eu le temps de peaufiner vos ébauches, esquisses ou autres essais.  Non ? :hein:  Bon alors je vous laisse jusqu'a dimanche soir prochain (11 jiun) pour le faire.

- Heu! Bin nan! Ca va pô pouvoir le faire, y a plein des djeunes qui passent des exams, là maint'nant et qu'ont d'autres tchats à fouetter. :style:

- Ah! Oui c'est vrai :mouais: bon!...  Alors disons... Heu!... Jusqu'au soir du dimanche 18 jiun, mais pas une nanoseconde de plus alors!   






			
				Rappel : a dit:
			
		

> *Le 15 Mai 1920 naissait Paul Michel Audiard.​ *
> 
> Nouveau thème : *Quand la réalité se fait attraper par la fiction.*
> 
> ...


----------



## aricosec (5 Juin 2006)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> *les dialogues* devraient pouvoir reprendre.
> 
> ...


-en meme temps ce n'etait pas tres grave si certains ne participaient pas,comme tu
dit,tout le monde a eu le temps d'ecrire.
le but de ce jeu n'etait pas de faire des super textes,mais des petits trucs amusants
cet allongement des delais detruit la spontanéitè qui etait son but initial.
pour rigoler de preference,mais le texte de qualitée etait accepté.
mais c'est toi le patron pour cette fois


----------



## Cillian (5 Juin 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -en meme temps ce n'etait pas tres grave si certains ne participaient pas,comme tu
> dit,tout le monde a eu le temps d'ecrire.
> le but de ce jeu n'etait pas de faire des super textes,mais des petits trucs amusants
> cet allongement des delais detruit la spontanéitè qui etait son but initial.
> ...



Oui! Chef. 
(merci, j'avais oublié ce qui suit )


D'autant plus que je m'aperçois que j'ai donné une date bidon 

les 16, 17 et 18 juin je ne suis pas libre
et je n'aurai pas le temps de délibérer durant tout le week-end :​ 

*Le sujet sera donc clos au plus tard le soir du jeudi 15 juin.*​


----------



## loustic (5 Juin 2006)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> *Le sujet sera donc clos au plus tard le soir du jeudi 15 juin.*​


Jeudi 15 juin de quelle année ?
C'est important de préciser l'année parce qu'on a du mal à s'y retrouver dans tout ce souk !

:rose:


----------



## aricosec (6 Juin 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Jeudi 15 juin de quelle année ?
> C'est important de préciser l'année parce qu'on a du mal à s'y retrouver dans tout ce souk !
> 
> :rose:


-
en meme temps ça nous laissera le temps de pondre, feignant  !  
toi et moi n'avons encore rien foutu sur ce coup là   :rateau: 
et on critique quand meme    
si c'est pas de la democratie *ça !   :love: *


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> en meme temps ça nous laissera le temps de pondre, feignant  !
> toi et moi n'avons encore rien foutu sur ce coup là   :rateau:
> et on critique quand meme
> si c'est pas de la democratie *ça !   :love: *


C'est vrai que, pour l'instant, les courageux a avoir déjà pondu quelque chose sont peu nombreux au sein de l'immense masse des feignasses...
Mais bon, j'dis ça...


----------



## aricosec (6 Juin 2006)

non ! non ! ne lisez pas le titre,j'avais bu !    
_-----------------
Nouveau thème : Quand la réalité se fait attraper par la fiction.
Vous êtes un personnage (de jeux vidéo, de BD, de roman, ...) et vous n&#8217;êtes pas, mais alors pas du tout d&#8217;accord avec la tournure que prend les dernières scènes écritent par votre auteur.
Un dialogue s&#8217;engage :
avec :- congés payés,- instantanée,- osciler,- turquoise,- urubu
Juste une ch&#8217;tite difficulté :
tous les mots doivent être prononcés par le personnage et non l&#8217;auteur.
----------------------------
_drole d'affaire que m'apporte le dirlo,_
_en fait il a dit textuellement_
_"tintin"vous avez bien du pot_
_pour vous qui etes dans le vent_
_profitez d'vos CONGES PAYES payés"_
_et suivez donc les deux duponts_
_car dans le train il ont sauté._
_ni une ni deux, j'en fait de meme_
_je prend milou dessous mon bras_
_car les deux faces de careme_
_c'est sur ne m'echapperont pas_
_dans un guichet INSTANTANE_
_je prend un billet de premiere_
_j'ai pas envie de OSCILLER_
_comme ont le fait en classe affaire_
_a peine posé sur mon céans_
_sur un fauteuil de velours_
_je vois arriver un pédant_
_q'une vielle appelle mon amour_
_a voir sa tronche evidemment_
_son cou enserré de TURQUOISE_
_ont comprend que c'est sur le collier _
_de la baronne de pontoise ( oui je sais,  c'esr bien maigre comme rime)_
_que l'gigolo a des visés_
_ses yeus plus fixe qu'un URUBU_
_se sont fixés sur les nichons_
_de la douariere au gros cul._
_pendant ce temps les deux duponts_
_se sont mis bien vite a ronfler_
_demain ils seront comme comme deux c.._
_quand je vais pondre mon papier_
_je vais les trainer dans la boue_
_le redacteur va en pleurer_
_et sans doute me traiter de fou._
_c'est sur qu'avec les poulets_
_je ne suis pas toujours trés tendre_
_que voulez vous je suis gourmet_
_et j'ai de doux noms a revendre_
_quand ont surveille un collier_
_il ne faut pas surtout pioncer_
_il faut boire des litres de café_
_c'est le b a ba du metier_
:mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> en meme temps ça nous laissera le temps de pondre, feignant  !
> toi et moi n'avons encore rien foutu sur ce coup là   :rateau:
> et on critique quand meme
> si c'est pas de la democratie *ça !   :love: *





			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que, pour l'instant, les courageux a avoir déjà pondu quelque chose sont peu nombreux au sein de l'immense masse des feignasses...
> Mais bon, j'dis ça...


 Considérant les circonstances, je crois que Cillian a bien fait d'allonger le délai initial de sa session. 
  Je vais probablement profiter de ces quelques jours de plus pour pondre quelque chose, puisque j'appartiens à la masse des feignasses qui n'ont rien préparé pendant la fermeture du Bar. 
 :rateau:

 De toute façon, je pense qu'il faudra bien un certain temps pour que ce thread redémarre... 
 D'autres vont d'ailleurs connaître les mêmes difficultés. 
 Sans parler de tout les threads qui ne redémarreront pas du tout. :rateau:

 Bref, celui-ci ne me semble pas le plus mal loti. 

 Il faut juste, je crois, laisser à chacun le temps de reprendre le rythme.


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2006)

Quel souk !

Un veau n'y retrouverait pas sa vache !

C'est de la démocrassa, si !

Bon, alors on fait quoi ?

 :sleep:


----------



## aricosec (6 Juin 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Quel souk !
> 
> Un veau n'y retrouverait pas sa vache !
> 
> ...


fait quéque chose,mais fait le dans ton pot p'tit bonhomme !:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Juin 2006)

j'ai rien préparé mais le sujet me botte!! je ferai kekchoz!


----------



## Cillian (6 Juin 2006)

Après un long mois de silence et
la rénovation de la façade du bar MacG,
ce soir nous avons :

- le dialogue de sourds de *PonkHead*  

- Les Bijoux de la Castafiore D) revus et recorrigés par *aricosec*  





			
				Rappel : a dit:
			
		

> *Le sujet sera donc clos au plus tard le soir du jeudi 15 juin.*​


----------



## aricosec (10 Juin 2006)

comme quoi , un mois et demi,c'est un peu court comme delai  
 -
il faut donner un delai supplementaire


----------



## Cillian (10 Juin 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Jeudi 15 juin de quelle année ?
> C'est important de préciser l'année parce qu'on a du mal à s'y retrouver dans tout ce souk !
> 
> :rose:




Finalement, Loustic n'avait peut-être pas tort ?

    :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juin 2006)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> *Le 15 Mai 1920 naissait Paul Michel Audiard.​ *
> 
> Nouveau thème : *Quand la réalité se fait attraper par la fiction.*
> 
> ...


" - Cette fois-ci, c'en est trop. 
Tu es peut-être mon créateur, mais il ne faudrait pas non plus te croire tout permis. Je n'ai pas eu à ma plaindre durant les quatre-vingt-dix-neuf romans précédents, mais cette fois-ci je suis atterré par les dernières scènes que tu viens de m'écrire!
- Des scènes que viens d'écrire, et non que je viens de t'écrire! Pour qui te prends-tu, pour oser t'adresser à moi, et qui plus est sur ce ton? Depuis quand un vulgaire personnage se permet-il de se rebeller contre son créateur? 
- Je ne te réclame pas des _congés payés_! Je ne demande rien de plus que le droit de vivre!... Et les dernières scènes que tu viens d'écrire laissent entendre que je vais mourir! Crois-tu donc avoir le droit de mettre un terme à l'histoire extraordinaire de Jack Magnum d'un simple trait de plume, après que j'ai bravé tant de dangers sur la Terre entière, et jusque dans l'espace? 
- De la même façon qu'il me fut facile de te faire triompher de mille dangers, j'ai le pouvoir de mettre un terme à ton improbable carrière d'aventurier par une mort héroïque, qui n'entachera en rien ta légende. Une mort sans douleur, en plus...
- Peu m'importe d'avoir ou non une mort héroïque, fût-elle même _instantannée_! Je veux vivre! 
- Tu as déjà beaucoup vécu, Jack... 
- Il doit bien me rester quelque part de mystérieuses contrées à explorer, d'infâmes criminels à vaincre, et surtout d'innocentes jeunes femmes à sauver! Et aussi à... Enfin, bref... Et puis, je veux aussi sauver ma peau! Nul besoin d'_osciller_ entre les différentes façons dont tu envisages de me faire mourir héroïquement! Trouve plutôt la manière dont je vais une fois de plus échapper à la mort! In extremis, et avec panache comme d'habitude...
- Mon pauvre Jack, j'ai désormais besoin de passer à autre chose. Mais rien de personnel contre toi, vraiment rien. Non seulement tu m'auras apporté gloire et fortune, mais j'ai souvent eu plaisir à t'inventer toutes sortes de péripéties... Jusqu'à aujourd'hui tu t'en es toujours sorti, en effet. Mais pas cette fois. Il y a un temps pour naître, un temps pour vivre, un temps être un héros, et un temps pour... Mourir.
- Pense à tout ce que tu perds en me tuant! Et pense aussi au drame que sera ma mort pour tous les lecteurs qui suivent avec passion mes trépidantes aventures! Tu n'as pas le droit de leur faire ça! D'autant que seuls les héros du monde réel meurent un jour. Les héros imaginaires, eux, peuvent se consoler de ne pas exister vraiment en songeant qu'ils ne meurent jamais! Enfin, en principe... Crois-tu que les lecteurs préféreront que mes cendres soient jetées dans l'eau _turquoise_ des mers des Caraïbes? Ou qu'ils préféreront m'y voir voguer, nager, et plonger pour y accomplir encore d'innombrables exploits? Me tuer est un choix de facilité. Le public attend mieux que ça d'un auteur de ton calibre! 
- Après avoir tenté de m'avoir par les sentiments, il est habile de ta part de me lancer ce défi, mais il en est qu'on n'a plus forcément envie de relever...
- Je verrais bien un _urubu_ aussi affamé que trop pressé, que tu ferais frénétiquement tournoyer au-dessus de ce qu'il prendrait pour mon cadavre... Et qui n'en serait justement pas un! Tu ne vas pas donner raison à ce vil volatile, au moins?... Non plus qu'aux vils plumitifs de la presse littéraire, tous ces pisse-vinaigres hautains et snobs! Ces écrivains ratés, ces critiques qui assassinent des oeuvres qu'ils sont eux-mêmes incapables de produire! Ces intellos puants qui méprisent les divertissements populaires! Tu ne vas tout de même pas leur donner le plaisir de me voir mourir?... 
- Tu as gagné. En effet, je ne leur donnerai pas ce plaisir."





  Le corps inanimé de Jack Magnum gisait sur le sol aride de la Vallée de la Mort. Le diabolique professeur Furielc et ses sbires semblaient bien avoir eu raison de lui. Il ne manquait guère de vautours pour planer au-dessus de l'aventurier, ni de chacals pour tourner autour de lui... Les charognards ne manquent jamais dans ces cas-là. Mais ils devraient une fois de plus rester sur leur faim.
  Jack reprit conscience dans une cabane où des onguents de la médecine traditionnelle indienne avaient guéri ses blessures... Il croisa le regard de la mystérieuse jeune femme qui des jours durant avait pris soin de lui... Il lui sourit. 
  L'instant d'après, il ne pensait plus qu'au professeur Furielc et à la nécessité de mettre un terme à ses crimes. Déjà, Jack préparait sa revanche...





  (à suivre dans le prochain volume, à paraître bientôt : "Jack Magnum face aux Flibustiers") 





**********​


----------



## aricosec (12 Juin 2006)

oh , bon si c'est comme ça,je vais y aller aussi  
-
prochain tome
-
"*tintin et la minette de la castafiore*" !


----------



## Cillian (13 Juin 2006)

Entre le travail et la préparation de la fête de village le week-end prochain, je n'ai presque plus de temps pour moi.
Mais, bon, je ne suis pas là pour vous romancer ma vie.  :hein:   Quoi que...  :style: 
Bref ce soir nous avons :

- le dialogue de sourds de *PonkHead*  

- Les Bijoux de la Castafiore D) revus et recorrigés par *aricosec*  

-Jack Magnum face aux Flibustiers Un extrait de ses prochaines aventures offert par son auteur *Human-Fly*  





			
				Rappel a dit:
			
		

> *Le sujet sera clos dans un tout petit peu plus de 48 heures *​


----------



## Cillian (13 Juin 2006)

... que je trouve dommage dans la _mise à jour du Bar MacG_, c'est qu'on y trouve encore ça :




			
				message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PonkHead.






			
				message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à aricosec.





			
				message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Human-Fly.



       

  

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> ... que je trouve dommage dans la _mise à jour du Bar MacG_, c'est qu'on y trouve encore ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un vrai chieur ce vBull, cousin du pitbull sans doute, qui s'y connaît trop bien en çafoutlesbull !
Mais bon, dura lex, sed lex qu'on dit quand on a rien à dire mais qu'on veut le faire en se croyant classe et cultivé.


----------



## aricosec (14 Juin 2006)

_*ça c'est ben vrai alors*_  
_
je suis innocent moi


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Juin 2006)

mais pourquoi ce sujet s'arrete jeudi!! j'aurais préféré dimanche!


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Juin 2006)

je livrerai ce soir vers 22H? cillian tu passes quand?:rose:


----------



## Cillian (15 Juin 2006)

Délibération du jury après 23h30, choix et désignation du "gagnant"  entre minuit et 1h00


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Juin 2006)

encore neuf minutes!! je course!


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Juin 2006)

-non mais c'est quoi cette histoire qui sent le faisan .. encore un cave qui pretend nous prendre la tete avec ses delais de vie !! 
non! non! non!et non !! je refuse cette petasse que tu veux me faire epouser! 
elle a une haleine baleine qui aurait dessoudé un banc de harengs pas frais tout entier!
je te laisse là! yen a assez de me faire turluter par ce genre de morue!!
ah quel metier d'etre s.a.s! non monsieur l'auteur!! je vous laisse avec votre page blanche !je me tire et je prends des congés payés!

- hé! ho! le gandin! t'as tu tarin de me causer comme ça ! tu es ma chose ! mon employé , mon personnage à fric ! fais pas chier ! 

-, oh mais quelle belle metaphore instantanée, monsieur l'auteur!votre histoire de toute façon n'est bonne qu'à se refaire une virginité du boyau culier!

vous passez votre temps dans vos histoire à me faire osciller entre les trucs barbares et les romans de gare ! je vous laisse à vos turqueries et moi je pars avec ma fiancée aux yeux turquoises rencontrée dans un des brouillons que vous avez jeté car vous le trouviez trop délicatement exprimé et trop asexué! 

-quoi!! un personnage qui me traite de vieux libidineux!! 

-vous n'etes ,cher auteur, qu'un vieil urubu, je vous laisse à vos residus de pensée ... puisse mon départ vous ramener à la poésie sincere que vous ecriviez à vos débuts!
je vous salue !


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Juin 2006)

texte écrit en dix minutes! (pas feignant mais trop de boulot et de fatigue!:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: )
désolé!!!
bisous à tous ( dirait ©nephou)


----------



## Cillian (16 Juin 2006)

- Non! S'il vous plait, un peu de sérieux...

 - Mais je suis parfaitement sérieuse en disant cela...

 - Non mais tu rigoles là...

 - Oui bien sur et pourquoi pas celui ci pendant qu'tu y es...

 - Pour moi c'est ce texte qui me semble le pl...

 - Haaaa! Non c'est du foutage de g****, un jury de pacotille...

 - Attendez, messieurs, mesdames, restons calme, ce n'est qu'un jeu sans enjeu. Reprenons les textes et relisons-les tranquillement...

 - D'accord

 - Oui, d'accord

 - Allé donc! C'est reparti une fois d'plus...

 - Ok d'ac...

 - Mouais d'accord! Pffffff...

...

...

...

  - Alors! Votre choix est fait...

 - Je n'en démords, pour moi c'est celui-ci...

 - Ho! Et puis zut! Faites comme bon vous sembl...

 - Stop! Il nous faut choisir...

 - Et bien pour moi ainsi que ma voisine et mon voisin de droite c'est PonkHead qui devra pondre un nouveau thême.

 - Mais aricosec le mérite aussi...

 - Tous comme Human-Fly d'ailleurs...

 - N'enterrez pas trop vite le mérite de joeldu18cher...

 - Oui! Bien sûr mais admetez que...

...
 
....? ? ? ? ? ! ! ! ! ....

...

...
 
    :love:  :rose:    :rateau:  :sleep:      :afraid:  :style:  :bebe:    :sick: ( <- ce sont les membres du jury. ) 
​ 

  - Ok d'ac...  Vous avez raison...   Il est vrai que...  Mouais...


 Le prochain maître de (cette partie de la salle de) jeu est à l'hunanimité siffle:  :mouais du jury :


 
*  :king:  PonkHead   
*​


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juin 2006)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> - Non! S'il vous plait, un peu de sérieux...
> 
> - Mais je suis parfaitement sérieuse en disant cela...
> 
> ...


Bravo PonkHead! 

Et vivement le début de la prochaine session.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

Excellent le coup de la délibération du jury.

Merci.

J'y pense, je débarasse au passage mon esprit des scories complotesques/underground qui me ferait pencher vers des sujets sans grand intérêt ici, et je reviens avant ce soir avec un sujet des plus classiques.

Ca vous va ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

sujet : *Folie barbare*

Mots imposés :
 - Epée
 - Sortilège
 - Lande
 - Manoir
 - Crépuscule

Date limite de participation : lundi 03/07 à midi.

Vous l'aurez compris, je m'attend à de _l'héroic-fantasy_.
Mais j'aime les surprises.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

bravo zentil ponkhead  

j'te boule ici dans ce post en y pensant très fort car vcassenoisette me les casse vraiment 


bin çà promet ton sujet, je sens qu'il va y avoir des histoires à dormir debout avec cauchemars assurés :love: 

 

ps : chui en panne de cerveau en ce moment pour inventer des histoires cauchemardesques, j'ai déjà la mienne   qui me tournicote sans arrêt dans la tête et j'arrive pô à m'en débarrasser


----------



## aricosec (16 Juin 2006)

-
choix judicieux du juge,PONK ! PONK ! a bien été le meilleur sur ce coup là  
mais JOELDUCHER ne doit pas etre triste,les textes spontanés etaient le but du jeu
a l'origine,même si cette derive vers le plus elaboré n'est pas un mal.
donc il y a un gagnant,mais tout le monde a 10
dans ce village ou il y a une eglise et un boucher  
comme le dit mon titre .


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> sujet : *Folie barbare*
> 
> Mots imposés :
> - Epée
> ...


Très bien, ce sujet! 

Je vais me faire un plaisir de préparer un petit truc là-dessus! :love:


----------



## aricosec (18 Juin 2006)

sujet : Folie barbare Mots imposés *:- Epée- Sortilège- Lande- Manoir- Crépuscule*
-
ce n'était pas un jour comme les autres,les hommes etaient tous sur les nerfs
dans une heure,l'attaque serait donné.
tout avait été tenté pour eviter l'affrontement rien ni avait fait;
les deux partis etaient restés intraitables,ils avait tout les deux raison.
le chabirou,etait fait avec le lait des chevres de leur comté.
monseigneur guilbert de claquos,duc de suiquipus,vielle noblesse du pays.
qui possedait le MANOIR des puants,avait rassemblés ses chevaliers,
et declaré la guerre a outrance au comte de chevrefeuille,domaine voisin.
les EPEES affutées comme des rasoirs,ils comptaient tous bien, faire saigner
meme les arbustes de la LANDE.
..............la bataille faisait rage depuis longtemps,les meilleurs chevaliers
y etaient déja tombés,hécatombe disproportionnée a la cause,l'odeur du sang
avait depuis longtemps fait oublier le but,a savoir,qui obtiendrait le label
"coulant de 1 er classe ", attribué tout les 4 ans
(tient ? comme le foot et les hulligans)  
dans cette foret proche de broceliande,meme merlin,avait essayé ,
par quelques SORTILEGES,de faire cesser la boucherie.
rien n'y avait fait,le CREPUSCULE etait tombé sur la clairiere,les bruits
d'epees avaient cessées.
quelques femmes du voisinage,sans privilégier quiconque,soignait les bléssés
des deux camps,l'odeur du sang donnait la nausée,seul quelques modérateurs
( si ! si ! , ça existait déja ! )  se regalait du carnage.
ls deux chevaliers ,responsables du combat,gisaient proches l'un prés de l'autre
comme reunis dans la mort par la meme connerie.
-
moralité=
mai 68 = faites l'amour pas la guerre !


----------



## g200 (20 Juin 2006)

sujet : Folie barbare Mots imposés :- Epée- Sortilège- Lande- Manoir- Crépuscule



Quelle surprise a eu le petit Jean-Francois-Eudes quand il entrapercu la LANDE où ses predecesseurs avaient combatus.Aujourd'hui desvasté apres tant de combats...Il y regnait une odeur nauséabonde ou le sang se melait aux marécages.Qule melange répugnant cela a créé.J-F-E qui a déambulé longtemps, souvent emporté par quelque trainée de sang,a faillit plusieurs fois se noyer.Quand enfin il appercu son pere, il versa un torrant de larmes sur le défun, l'ancien propriétaire du MANOIR qui faisait saliver d'envie tous les voisins. Ce manoir a tellement attiré les avides et les cupides grace à ses richesses que guerres et traitrises s'en sont suivis.Il ramassa l'EPEE que les mais de son pere tenait encore fermement à cause d'un des multiples SORTILEGE qu'il avait du endurer.Il parvint tout de meme à lui arracher ce tresor puis dégouté il déambula de nouveau jusqu'au CREPUSCULE.Il franchit les dernieres limites de son nouveau royaume sans penser à rien, il s'assit n'ayant plus la force de continuer puis redit son dernier soufle de vie en pondant un oeuf.Et la derniere pensée du phénix fut pour que son enfant le venge.

Pas facile comme sujet je trouve


----------



## NED (20 Juin 2006)

purée je raboules en plein moyen-âge lô !


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> purée je raboules en plein moyen-âge lô !


Bien parti je te sens, pour nous proposer quelque chose de chouette sur ce sujet. 

Excellente chose qu'*un petit nouveau tente sa chance*, par ailleurs.


----------



## g200 (21 Juin 2006)

Merci 

 Moi j'aime bien ce genre de jeux alors des que je l'ai vu...j'ai commencé
ca manque un peu de § mais bon c'est le 1er texte :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

bienvenue à toi G200  j't'ai boulé pour la peine, même si toutes ces histoires sanguinaires que j'appréhendais sont belles et bien arrivées 

bin moi mon cerveau de blonde ne fonctionne toujours plus des masses alors j'vais aller m'acheter une batterie sur ebay (on trouve tout là-bas y parait )


----------



## aricosec (21 Juin 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> bienvenue à toi G200 j't'ai boulé pour la peine, même si toutes ces histoires sanguinaires que j'appréhendais sont belles et bien arrivées
> 
> bin moi mon cerveau de blonde ne fonctionne toujours plus des masses alors j'vais aller m'acheter une batterie sur ebay (on trouve tout là-bas y parait )


-
ah !   ,c'est dommage, tu aurais pu y introduire du sexe   le viol des damoiselles ,   ,les cris etourdissants des servantes harcelées par les soldats, :hein: 
et les rales comblées de tous !  
:love:


----------



## g200 (21 Juin 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> bienvenue à toi G200  j't'ai boulé pour la peine, même si toutes ces histoires sanguinaires que j'appréhendais sont belles et bien arrivées
> 
> bin moi mon cerveau de blonde ne fonctionne toujours plus des masses alors j'vais aller m'acheter une batterie sur ebay (on trouve tout là-bas y parait )



Boulé????
Je comprends pas le mot!

Ca t'a choqué??
Je ne savais pas qu'il ne fallait pas parler de sang.dsl   :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

G200 désolée pour le jargon d'ici même:rose: 
je t'ai boulé cela veut dire si tu regardes ton tableau de bord que je t'ai envoyé des petits points verts pour que tu grimpes dans la haute hiérarchie  c'est par conséquent tout gentil de ma part et je suis nullement offusquée par le sang c'est juste que çà me rappelle quelques mauvais souvenirs récents personnels  donc rien à voir avec ton texte bien entendu 

arico : vi j'ai pas pensé au sexe tiens, c'est pas trop compliqué au moins, j'aurai pas trop à me creuser la cervelle pour une fois  :bebe:


----------



## NED (22 Juin 2006)

Je potasse, je potasse.... ​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Bon, ça cogite, ça attire du p'tit nouveau tout frais tout beau, super !
Allez les vieux d'la vieille (ou les vieilles du vieux, mais ça se dit moins) du fil, au taf !!!
Faut qu'ça saigne !


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ça cogite, ça attire du p'tit nouveau tout frais tout beau, super !
> Allez les vieux d'la vieille (ou les vieilles du vieux, mais ça se dit moins) du fil, au taf !!!
> Faut qu'ça saigne !


D'abord ça quoi que c'est la Ro ! Hic ! Fanta ! Zi ! Dane ! Hein ? Hic !


----------



## aricosec (22 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ça cogite, ça attire du p'tit nouveau tout frais tout beau, super !
> Allez les vieux d'la vieille (ou les vieilles du vieux, mais ça se dit moins) du fil, au taf !!!
> Faut qu'ça saigne !


-
c'est moche, on a perdu LOUSTIC,c'st trop dure pour lui  
_
le coma ethylique l'a emporté,:hein: 
-
meme ville evrard n'en veut pas,  
-


----------



## g200 (22 Juin 2006)

> G200 désolée pour le jargon d'ici même
> je t'ai boulé cela veut dire si tu regardes ton tableau de bord que je t'ai envoyé des petits points verts pour que tu grimpes dans la haute hiérarchie  c'est par conséquent tout gentil de ma part et je suis nullement offusquée par le sang c'est juste que çà me rappelle quelques mauvais souvenirs récents personnels  donc rien à voir avec ton texte bien entendu



Ah ok merci alors! j'ai regardé et en effet je les ai vus.
Et merci à vous tous (tout le monde m'en a un peu envoyé)
Et que le meilleur gagne(vous verrez ce sera moi!) lol!


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> c'est moche, on a perdu LOUSTIC,c'st trop dure pour lui
> _
> le coma ethylique l'a emporté,:hein:
> ...


Même ville evrard n'en veut pas...

Autrefois, quand j'étais dirlo là-bas, l'établissement
était bien tenu et renommé.

Aujourd'hui, c'est mal fréquenté depuis qu'une calamité
leur est tombée dessus, un dictateur, un certain Aripètesec !!!


----------



## aricosec (23 Juin 2006)

*"interlude "*
*-*​c'est sans tambour surtout, sans la moindre trompette
que  je vais remercier ,cette gentille lurette
et je vais lui ofrfir,un verre de clairette
de die c'est assez bon,et ça tourne la tete
avec l'amie TOURNAI, je vais  faire la fête
elle a dit tant de bien,sur moi que j'ai la tete
qui tourne il faut pourtant ,un jour que ça s'arrete
et je vais de ce pas,lui mettre une boulette 
    :love: 

-
c'est pas LOUSTIC qui aurai un hommage perso aussi gentil  
elle m'aime moi :rose:


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *"interlude "*
> *-*​c'est sans tambour surtout, sans la moindre trompette
> que  je vais remercier ,cette gentille lurette
> et je vais lui ofrfir,un verre de clairette
> ...


Qui est donc TOURNAI ?

L'Aric veut faire tournai la t&#234;te de Touma&#239; !

Comment se d&#233;barrasser d'un panne de rimes ?  D )

Quelle &#233;poque !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Dites-moi, les comiques, pour la folie, z'&#234;tes en plein dedans.
Pour le barbare, en revanche...
(seriez plut&#244;t dans le bar-bar si vous voyez ce que je veux dire)


----------



## NED (23 Juin 2006)

C'est qu'on se creuse les méninges pour te sortir un truc digne de ce nom, mon cher Punkhead.....t'inquiètes la semaine prochaine je poste mon histoire.


----------



## aricosec (24 Juin 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Qui est donc TOURNAI ?
> 
> L'Aric veut faire tournai la tête de Toumaï !
> 
> ...


-
il fallait lire TOUMAI, infame ame damnée,  
les lettres minuscules blessent mon oeil d'un galbe trompeur,la circonvolution des rn = RN
est egale au resultat finale de m = M
ça te la coupe là  !   
-
non ! :mouais: 
c'est déja fait ?  
pauvresitos  !    hombré  !


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> il fallait lire TOUMAI, infame ame damn&#233;e,
> les lettres minuscules blessent mon oeil d'un galbe trompeur,la circonvolution des rn = RN
> est egale au resultat finale de m = M
> pauvresitos  !    hombr&#233;  !


Pauvre Togo laid !

Au Togo, le bien nomm&#233; Safari permet
aux vieux cro&#251;tons d'y voir plus clair.
Dans la barre d'outils, le grand chef
Steeve a donn&#233; l'ordre d'ins&#233;rer ceci :

A  A

A quoi &#231;a sert ? Je vous le demande !

  

Au fait, et la panne de rimes ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

pour Arico :
Tu me fais tourner la tête
Mon manège à moi, c'est toi
Je suis toujours à la fête
Quand tu me tiens dans tes bras

Je ferais le tour du monde
Ça ne tournerait pas plus que ça
La terre n'est pas assez ronde
Pour m'étourdir autant que toi...

bin en rouge parce qu'apparemment c'est le nouveau rituel en ce moment  pour la toumaï qui a la tête à l'envers depuis qu'elle a brouté l'herbe avec sa bandinette:love: 


ne pas confondre la bandinette et la pomponette hein


----------



## aricosec (26 Juin 2006)

Touma&#239 a dit:
			
		

> pour Arico :
> Tu me fais tourner la t&#234;te...........
> Pour m'&#233;tourdir autant que toi..........
> bin en rouge parce qu'apparemment c'est le nouveau rituel en ce moment pour la touma&#239; qui a la t&#234;te &#224; l'envers depuis qu'elle a brout&#233; l'herbe avec sa bandinette:love:


-
il fut un temps, ou , moins redevable de boulage de ta part,(en tout bien tout honneur, ) ,j'aurais os&#233; quelques railleries a propos de ta blandinette broutant le gazon,car l'herbe est encore froide au printemps,mais non, je ne le ferais pas, il y a des limites a mon lese majest&#233;e,croit donc en ma commiseraition,le lait de chevre est efficace pour cela a tout hasard :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2006)

j'ai repris les rênes elle broute plus maintenant la bandinette  fouet et éperon et youpi tagada pom pom nan mais 

pis moi le gazon j'aime pas trop j'préfère l'océan mais comme j'peux pas l'emmener au risque de la noyer définitivement la pov (quoique çà lui ferait ptêt les pieds euh les roues ) c'est ennuyeux c't'histoire  j'ai pô trouvé de combi étanche pour elle arfff:rateau:


sinon je réfléchissasse encore pour l'histouère de sea s.. and sun...:rose: mais çà vient pô çà tourne trop là:casse:


----------



## imimi (27 Juin 2006)

J'suis tombée par hasard sur ce fil hier (vous z'inquiétez pô, m'suis pas fait mal  ) et j'ai donc gribouillé ça hier soir dans le train (40 minutes à tuer...).
Soyez gentils et compréhensifs hein :rateau: 




10h00 10h02 10h06 10h11 Un enfant regarde la pendule au dessus du bureau de linstituteur. Il mordille son stylo, se gratte la tête, tambourine sa chaise, trouve le temps incroyablement long pour un mercredi matin. A cette heure la semaine dernière il jouerait avec ses camarades de classe dans le *manoir *abandonné, au bout du chemin qui traverse la *lande*. Ils avaient décidé de cela depuis déjà deux semaines et de jour en jour limpatience les gagnait. Ils avaient tout préparé. Chacun amènerait de quoi déjeuner et surtout de quoi jouer. *Epée*, bouclier, armure même, tous avaient fabriqué à la maison dans le plus grand secret le nécessaire pour la bataille DU mercredi.
« Jtrouve quça fait plus gramatique quand y fait noir » avait dit lun des gamins. Il serait donc chargé demprunter un drap à sa mère pour faire en sorte que la bataille se déroule au *crépuscule *avaient décidé les autres ne voulant pas risquer eux-mêmes les foudres de leur mère. Un autre de dire que « Si ya pas de sang ça fait pas vrai. » et à sa charge de prendre de la sauce tomate. Quant à notre gamin rêveur, il était chargé détablir un plan de bataille contre le sorcier du manoir. Ses *sortilèges *et potions devraient être assez puissants pour anéantir un sorcier



La suite au prochain tour si les mots donnés s'y prêtent


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

Du sang neuf !
Très bien.
Deux nouveaux et un ancien dans l'arène.

Dépéchez-vous les barbares, il ne vous reste que jusqu'à lundi midi.


----------



## imimi (27 Juin 2006)

M****, fallait le faire façon barbare  :afraid: 
Pfff j'ai encore rien compris moi... :rose:


----------



## aricosec (27 Juin 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> J'suis tombée par hasard sur ce fil hier (vous z'inquiétez pô, m'suis pas fait mal  ) et j'ai donc gribouillé ça hier soir dans le train (40 minutes à tuer...).
> Soyez gentils et compréhensifs hein :rateau:
> 
> 
> ...


-
c'est un premier jet,....,et nous sommes tous content de ta participation,et comme tous,tu ne pourra plus t'empecher de lire,meme si tu n'as pas le temps de participer,ta contribution a la SECTE , ne sera qu'un petit mot de temps en temps et plus si affinitée,quand au texte,nous laisserons le patron actuel juger ! 
-
ceendant la bonne conduite est 10 heures 10 pour les mains !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> M****, fallait le faire façon barbare  :afraid:
> Pfff j'ai encore rien compris moi... :rose:


C'est le principe : un thème (ici : folie barbare) et cinq mots imposés.
Mais on a le droit aux textes à épisodes - donc tu peux recoller au thème en nous pondant une seconde partie à ce bon début, tu as jusqu'à lundi...


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> c'est un premier jet,....,et nous sommes tous content de ta participation,et comme tous,tu ne pourra plus t'empecher de lire,meme si tu n'as pas le temps de participer,ta contribution a la SECTE , ne sera qu'un petit mot de temps en temps et plus si affinitée,quand au texte,nous laisserons le patron actuel juger !
> -
> ceendant la bonne conduite est 10 heures 10 pour les mains !


Lundi ? C'est un peu juste pour décrypter les messages codés.
Des spécialistes de l' US Army affirment que tous les ordis les plus
puissants du monde hyper-connectés ne parviendraient pas en moins
de *10 ans* à déchiffrer les posts d'arico !!!
Un délai jusqu'en 2018 serait raisonnable.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Lundi ? C'est un peu juste pour décrypter les messages codés.
> Des spécialistes de l' US Army affirment que tous les ordis les plus
> puissants du monde hyper-connectés ne parviendraient pas en moins
> de *10 ans* à déchiffrer les posts d'arico !!!
> Un délai jusqu'en 2018 serait raisonnable.


Chuuuut........................
Si l'arico se rend compte que nous ne hochons la tête à ses dires que par pure compassion, il risque d'en prendre ombrage.


----------



## imimi (27 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> C'est le principe : un thème (ici : folie barbare) et cinq mots imposés.
> Mais on a le droit aux textes à épisodes - donc tu peux recoller au thème en nous pondant une seconde partie à ce bon début, tu as jusqu'à lundi...


 
Pfffff et re-m****  
V'là que j'viens d'en reprendre pour 40 minutes de train là... :rateau: 



Ca va saigner !!!


----------



## imimi (27 Juin 2006)

Bon bah en fait j'ai pas su attendre ce soir :rose: :rose: :rose: 
C'est dr&#244;lement addictif comme fil ou alors je le savais pas jusqu'&#224; maintenant mais j'ai une incroyable envie d'&#233;crire des trucs barbares :mouais: 

C'est pas la suite de mon premier jet et &#231;a vaut ce que &#231;a vaut mais je m'amuse bien  



Un homme se tient debout dans le *manoir* d&#233;vast&#233;, seul survivant au milieu des corps fumants de ces compagnons. Un sourir sans joie vient d&#233;former son visage d'ordinaire si doux. Son ami est l&#224;, &#224; ses pieds, *l'&#233;p&#233;e* &#224; la main. Il aurait eu 20 ans aujourd'hui.
Combattant avec courage, ils ont r&#233;sist&#233; jusqu'au *cr&#233;puscule* aux assaults r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;s des cavaliers de l'Empire d&#233;cimant des centaines des leurs. Mais ils se sont trouv&#233;s impuissants face aux *sortil&#232;ges* de l'Enchanteur.
Le vent se levait sur la *lande* inanim&#233;e. Un souvenir de sang et de fers entrechoqu&#233;s le fit tr&#233;sauter.


----------



## lufograf (27 Juin 2006)

21 heures...
Les ténèbres s'échinent à noyer le souffle d'un soleil moribond... les minutes se distendent à l'infini, le temps est une boule de poussière arrêtée dans notre gorge. Autour de nous une clameur sourde nous martèle les tempes. Ces cris comme autant de coup d'*épée* dans le ventre ont les accents d'une antique incantation.
Autour de moi les visages sont fermés, presque durs. C'est curieux comme dans ces moments qui précèdent l'affrontement, je perçois toujours mes compagnons comme des inconnus. Tous enfermés dans notre propre solitude, face à nous mêmes et à l'odeur de notre peur.
Je ne vois pas le camp adverse, pourtant je le pressens à quelques pas, lié par une même angoisse, mais je n'arrive pas à les regarder. J'ai l'impression qu'un *sortilège* me cloue les jambes sur un sol qui prend des airs de *lande* stérile sous ce ciel alourdi par nos doutes. 
Putain ! Il faut que je me ressaisisse ! C'est moi le capitaine ! Si les gars lisent les ombres qui courent sur mon visage on est foutu ! Allez, il faut qu'on s'en sorte si on veut vraiment regagner notre *manoir* la tête haute.

21 heures et quelques poussières de plus, l'arbitre se décide enfin à siffler le début du match. Le *crépuscule* laisse place au projecteurs braqués sur le dernier huitième de finale de la coupe du monde. Ma trouille se barre...



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Vous l'aurez compris, je m'attend à de _l'héroic-fantasy_.
> Mais *j'aime les surprises.*




Désolé ! J'ai pas pu m'empécher !! :rose:


----------



## aricosec (27 Juin 2006)

on est foutu,   IMIMI , le fils caché de PONK PONK ,les rois du feuilleton, 
prochaine cession  aprés les jeux olympiques, si ça continue  !   
-
bon je retourne a la pêche :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

De caché, j'ai des vices, quelques vis - et donc forcément des trucs pas finis d'accrocher, l'envie de pêter un boulon, onenieu !

Mais pas de fils caché, pas l'ombre d'un - calembredaines !

Allez, allez, les barbares de tous poils, on se tire les doigts de là où ils n'ont rien à faire* et on "grumph" dans le fil comme un bon saigneur que l'on est !!!







* Diantre, mais c'est qu'il est effroyablement vulgaire, ce ponque-aide !


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2006)

_Laid_ fort puissant ce chevalier
Sous la peau l'armure jusqu'au pied

_Rots_ pets de feu magique *épée*
Griffes poisons armes de poupée

_Hic_ quel infâmant *sortilège*
Mal choisi dans mon florilège

_Fente_ trou au milieu de la *lande*
Ténébreuse mystérieuse d'Irlande

_Asie_ supplice du vieux *manoir*
Tous passeront au laminoir

S'aplatiront au *crépuscule*
Enfermés dans un vestibule

Aucune aide du héros barbare
Mieux vaut trainer la nuit au bar

(MacGé évidemment)


----------



## g200 (27 Juin 2006)

lufograf a dit:
			
		

> 21 heures...
> Les ténèbres s'échinent à noyer le souffle d'un soleil moribond... les minutes se distendent à l'infini, le temps est une boule de poussière arrêtée dans notre gorge. Autour de nous une clameur sourde nous martèle les tempes. Ces cris comme autant de coup d'*épée* dans le ventre ont les accents d'une antique incantation.
> Autour de moi les visages sont fermés, presque durs. C'est curieux comme dans ces moments qui précèdent l'affrontement, je perçois toujours mes compagnons comme des inconnus. Tous enfermés dans notre propre solitude, face à nous mêmes et à l'odeur de notre peur.
> Je ne vois pas le camp adverse, pourtant je le pressens à quelques pas, lié par une même angoisse, mais je n'arrive pas à les regarder. J'ai l'impression qu'un *sortilège* me cloue les jambes sur un sol qui prend des airs de *lande* stérile sous ce ciel alourdi par nos doutes.
> ...




...ET la foule m'acclamant apres cette écrasante victoire me remplit de liece!!!!
lol
Et 1 et 2 et 3 à 1...
Ils voulaient Zizou à la retraite les hispanics...


----------



## NED (28 Juin 2006)

sujet : Folie barbare Mots imposés :- Epée- Sortilège- Lande- Manoir- Crépuscule

Il fasait à peine jour, mais hier jai rencontré ce monstre, obscur objet d'une fascination.
Je pouvais découvrir peu à peu le masque protéiforme de la bête !

Je nétais plus dans un *manoir*, isolé dans la campagne, où la surnature règle ses comptes avec un tyran orgueilleux de ses désirs. 
J'avais dépassé les limites de la *lande* qui finit par se soumettre et abandonne le souffle détruit à un héritier légitime, en proie à une envahissante mélancolie. Non, je ne pensait pas à cela en le voyant. Jetais sous leffet du *sortilège*.

Ma mélancolie subsiste mais elle se transforme en résignation devant cette ombre immense.
Une ombre sanglante laissant paraître un non-mort sortant de son cercueil la nuit, cherchant, dans les ténèbres, lémoglobine humaine dont il a besoin afin de conserver son corps intact à travers les siècles.
Il se sert de sa fascination sexuelle pour semer autour de lui ses éffluves néfastes.

Soudain, remonte en ma mémoire, cette légende terrifiante de morts qui boivent le sang des vivants et se retrouvent dans le monde entier entre les lamies et les striges antiques, les goules arabes, et bien d'autres.
Mais devant moi, c'était bien plus que cela, la chose horrible avec sa figure déchiquetée qui renvoie sans doute aux peurs des premières communautés humaines à propos des vies antérieures, de la réincarnation, de la persécution des vivants par les esprits du monde d'Hadès.
Il touche au désir fou d'éternité, au refus de ce qui est pour l'être humain le scandale suprême : la mort.

Tremblant devant lui, jen lachait ma fidèle *épée*. Jétais prêt à accepter le rituel. Mon être nétait plus en surface, mais dans un nouvel espace.
Le passage vers lau-delà pour survivre ensuite dans cet environnement mortifère, à des solidarités plus anciennes, traditionnelles, oubliées, celles de la bande, de la tribu. Jentre ainsi en conflit avec l'espace du jour, l'interférence de l'archaïque et du moderne au coeur même de mon âme et de mon histoire.
Oui enfin jaccède au *crépuscule* en laissant derrièrre mes traces,  les vivants ...


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2006)

g200 a dit:
			
		

> ...ET la foule m'acclamant apres cette &#233;crasante victoire me remplit de liece!!!!
> lol
> Et 1 et 2 et 3 &#224; 1...
> Ils voulaient Zizou &#224; la retraite les hispanics...


Et 1 et 2 et 3 &#224; 1...


Dans ce fil *le compteur est* *d&#233;sactiv&#233; !!!*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2006)

Mais les conteurs, eux, sont très actifs !


----------



## aricosec (28 Juin 2006)

sur le cul le pépé , 
-
du spontané de bon aloi  
des textes eblouissants de verité, du *LIVE*  ! avant l'heure ! :mouais: 
-
et oui , le papy mougeot se met a parler estrangere !
la faute a tous ces journaleux qui ne savent plus parler français
j'ai lu de celebres defenseurs du français ,qui en pleurerais
-
tout allait bien,le troisieme but etait dans la musette,je musarde sur la TV,histoire de rester encore dans le bain,voir quelques jeunots unis fraternellement aux champs .,
chaud au coeur pour quelqun qui prone la fraternitée,mais la ou le bat blesse,c'est quand un speak.. de mes ... emploie le mot live ,ça fout les boules .
la langue française n'a pas le droit d'etre deflorée par des journalistes,elle peut l'etre par des gars comme moi,de peu d'education ( la je coupe l'herbe aux pleureuses de *macg, hé : hé !   )*
*-*
*merde, LOUSTIC va encore rien comprendre au pépé ,sorry bill  !  *


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ...*merde, LOUSTIC va encore rien comprendre au pépé ,sorry bill  !  *


Rassure-toi, j'ai fait des progrès dans la compréhension du baragouin cambouiseux.  
Je m'attendais au pire, par exemple : suggérer de remplacer Irlande par Yolande ou Fernande...


----------



## aricosec (28 Juin 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Rassure-toi, j'ai fait des progrès dans la compréhension du baragouin cambouiseux.
> Je m'attendais au pire, par exemple : suggérer de remplacer Irlande par Yolande ou Fernande...


_
ben je l'aurais bien fait,mais avec fernande,je ,n'ai pas trouvé la rime !  
-
c'est bête hein !


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Juin 2006)

Ça y est je viens de le trouver. Il ma fallu des jours pour le trouver, cela devient de plus en plus difficile. Mais je navais pas remarqué ce MANOIR lors de mes précédents voyages Missions devrais-je dire, mais cela me gêne toujours autant. Maintenant il faut que je trouve le bon outil.  Ce nest pas avec cette antique ÉPÉE de musée que je vais men sortir. Le dernier corps que jai traité fut un carnage. Jai encore les sens formatés de devoir plonger mes mains dans les tripes refroidies de tous ces malheurs. Cela avait beau être de la plus haute technologie, ces S.P.M., cela ne leur a pas été dun grand service contre la famine. Toujours est-il que ce Simulateur de Puissance Miniaturisé, va me rendre de grand service Lorsque je laurais trouvé dans cet amas de boyaux. 

Il a tenu de longues années celui-ci, il nest pas refroidi depuis longtemps : ce qui reste de sa chair humaine dorigine commence juste à se décomposer. Encore un qui avait planqué des tonnes de vivres. Il est vrai que la politique dimmigration choisie na jamais été intéressée par les opulents oisifs rêveurs du Nord, et jimagine que tout son fric ny avait rien changé. 

À défaut dalimenter inutilement les joujoux cybernétiques de cette richissime dépouille, ce SPM me permettra davancer un peu plus vite vers Parix. Quelle connerie ce nom ! Je ne sais pas ce qui avait bien pu passer par la tête des dirigeants de lépoque de vouloir donner une connotation gauloise à la capitale de la région française. Quest-ce qui a tout fait basculer les choses : cette bêtise ambiante des politiques, ou les craintes communautaristes du XXIe siècle, qui ont « invoquer les héros antiques » pour protéger les intérêts de chacun. Ah ! Ils avaient fière allure ces Achille, Lancelot, Hercule, Vercingétorix, Attila, Merlin et autres consorts. Belle technologie que ces droïds garde du corps, au moins cela me fait des pièces de rechange, dautant que les industriels avaient la bonne idée de synchroniser lactivité de ces machines sur le rythme cardiaque des propriétaires. Au-delà de la « vision mystique » du héro qui accompagne son maître dans la mort, cela leur permettait dintervenir dans la transmission de « lhéritage » soit pour réactiver le robot sur son nouveau propriétaire, soit de faire une ristourne sur « ladoption » dun nouveau modèle. 

Mais les ressources se font de plus en plus rares dans la Bande Blanche. Et ce nest pas de sitôt quil sera réalimenté ce désert Et pour cause ! LUnion Africaine Moderne a bien été aidée par la Méditerranée pour bloquer le flot dimmigrants fuyant les nuages de cendres des derniers incendies titanesques de 2050. Et je sais quelle non aucun désir de venir en aide à cette Vielle Europe qui jadis avait été bien dédaigneuse et paternaliste envers ce qui fut jadis les pays africains. 

Le Mexique puis à sa suite La Fédération des États du Sud des Amériques a eut plus de mal avec lexode massif de 2053. Quand jy repense Un vrai carnage, des corps qui samoncelaient sur les frontières, soit morts de famine ou des différentes épidémies soit encore massacrés par les gardes-frontières. Je crois que les États Unis dAmérique ont plus morflé que la Grande Europe. Après la pollution atmosphérique de leurs centrales aux charbons, les conséquences désastreuses de leurs semences O.G.M. stériles, il a fallu que les laboratoires privés et militaires laissent échappé quelque uns des pires virus de la terre. Coincé entre la F.E.S.A. et le Canada, il ny a plus quune bande noire et macabre coincée entre deux océans. Le Canada a bien essayé de faire preuve de compassion, mais, face à lampleur des dégâts, il sest résolu à fermer ses frontières.

En Europe, on en serait presque bien lotis. On peut encore espéré survivre, même si les paysages se résument à des déserts ou des LANDES battues alternativement par les vents desséchants du nord et les terribles orages, restes tourmentés des pluies bienfaitrices échappées du continent africain ou bien de lAsie Comtemporaine. Il na pas fallu bien longtemps à lInde et à la Chine pour cloisonner la Bande Blanche quest devenu lEurope, recouverte de cendre et de misère. À ce que lon dit les Régions Norvège et Suède ont réussi à survivre en se cloîtrant derrière les frontières rétablies. Mais vu que personne na vraiment pu en revenir je me demande si cest un mythe ces colonies qui vivent organisées autour des centrales géothermiques, ou sil sagit simplement dune de ces « tribus » sauvages du Nord qui cest un peu mieux organisé pour défendre son territoire. 

Le Nord Germanique et lancien Parc Naturel des Pyrénées sont les deux endroits où les chances de  rester en vie sont les plus grandes. Dire que lintroduction des Ours dans ce qui devait devenir une des plus grande réserve dEurope avait fait tant de bruit. Avec le CRÉPUSCULE qui arrive je suis moins inquiet des ours que ces hordes de chiens sauvages. Ils descendent directement de ces compagnons canins quon avait dressés, ou peut-être justement pas dressés, pour le combat. Ils nont pas peur des humains et sont devenus dune férocité monstrueuse. Jen ai vu déchiqueté à une vitesse effarante, des humains qui pourtant défendaient chèrement leur peau. Mais de toute façon il ny a rien à faire contre ces animaux, autant essayé de sauver ceux qui ne sont pas encore sous leurs crocs et pour les autres espérer quils mouront rapidement sous les attaques des mâchoires de ces molosses.

Je nai pas trouvé dans les ruines du Musée des Confluences la relique de mes commanditaires. Jespère que les sous-sols de lancien Musée du quai Branly me donneront plus de satisfaction. Même si beaucoup duvres avaient été rachetées par les collectionneurs africains, ou rapatriées lors de la chute de la Grande Europe, les collections étaient tellement vastes que les réserves, difficiles daccès, recèlent encore beaucoup de trésors. Et je tiens à ce que comme dhabitude léquipe dextractions memmène avec lobjet recherché. 

Cette incursion dans la Bande Blanche dure depuis trop longtemps. Il me tarde de quitter ces paysages blanchis par les cendres et la désolation de la folie des hommes. Il me tarde de retrouver la sécurité et la luxuriance de lAfrique. Lhistoire raconte que certains avaient été dubitatifs devant lampleur des travaux dirrigation de la Libye, pourtant il y a eu dautres projets et encore dautres, qui ont fini par donner un nouveau poumon à la Terre. Il me tarde de retrouver Tahira, de poser mon regard et mes doigts sur la pigmentation ombrageuse de sa peau mate. Suivre la courbure de son dos jusquà larrondi magnifique de ses fesses et perdre mon regard dans ses jambes finies et musclées. Un corps de déesse, de « la race des Seigneurs » comme certains aiment à le clamer. Parfois encore je me demande comment cette femme magnifique a pu détourner son regard vers moi, pauvre « Senteur de Mort », « Face Blanchâtre ». 

Jai longtemps cru que jétais juste une curiosité, un amusement pour elle : petit mercenaire archéologue cherchant les trésors antiques de son continent conquérant. Je serais toujours pour la plupart des noirs un de ces rares blancs rescapés des carnages et de la sauvagerie des Européens. Mes connaissances de lhistoire de lArt Antique et Contemporaines de mon continent dadoption mont permis de rentrer dans les cercles influents. Et cest là que je lai rencontré La curiosité à fait place à un amour qui me bouleverse toujours autant, qui mintrigue et parfois me déstabilise. Et par quel SORTILÈGE a-t-elle réussi à faire accepter notre amour à sa famille ? Comment une famille de pouvoir a pu accepter de voir une de ses filles sattacher à un blanc de la miséreuse Région France ? Ce pays continent de lUnion Africaine Moderne me réserve encore des surprises : soit je me suis trompé sur ces gens et leurs préjugés à mon égard, soit je suis en sursis dans un cocon qui ne correspond pas à ma condition. Je rêve parfois dêtre né du bon côté du monde, avec une peau noire et toutes les chances pour réussir une vie de rêve.

Pour lheure, ma réalité cest les hordes de chiens que jentends hurler leur départ pour la chasse. Il faut que je trouve rapidement un abris, si je ne veux pas perdre à tous jamais le peu de bonheur qui mattend. Demain en scrutant lhorizon de craie de ces régions maudites, je me rendrais compte que je ne suis pas si malheureux que ça !


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2006)

Gilbertus, un peu long ?

La folie dure toute la vie.


----------



## NED (29 Juin 2006)

Rhooo la pavasse !!!


----------



## aricosec (29 Juin 2006)

*BRAVO !  *
*MAIS  !*
gilbertus est un peu defaitiste,  pessimiste :hein: , alarmiste  
-
moi qui vous parle, je vis dans le béton,et je mange des legumes tout les jours quand même  !    
alors ! 
-
ps pour loustic,ici pas de message transcendentiel,
 tu peus te rendormir  p'tit bonhomme ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> je vis dans le béton,et je mange des legumes


L'inverse serait bien barbare !


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> L'inverse serait bien barbare !


L'inverse ?
Ou le contraire, la réciproque, le Lycée de Versailles ?


----------



## aricosec (29 Juin 2006)

*c'st bon les gars,ici vous allez faire le plein de l'ambulance* :hein: 
_
:hosto: :hosto: :hosto: :hosto: :hosto: :hosto: :hosto: :hosto:


----------



## g200 (29 Juin 2006)

Ca devien complexe tout ça:rose:
J'y comprends plus rien:rateau:
:hosto::hosto::hosto::hosto::hosto::hosto:mayday!c'est pour moi l'ambulance.lol


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

- Epée
- Sortilège
- Lande
- Manoir
- Crépuscule


Malgré mes jambes tremblantes, je parvins à chevaucher la monture d'acier qui me toisait là devant moi, effrontée et attirante à la fois. Là, je pris une profonde inspiration, m'agrippais à la bête et lui demanda d'obtempérer. Ses yeux me regardaient d'un air de défi, elle savait que je n'avais pas le choix et qu'il me fallait quitter ce lieu si effrayant et elle seule était là, noire, des yeux de feu, avec sa selle accueillante et moelleuse  mais avec un air de démon qui me narguait. Mais que faisait-elle là, dans cette *lande* perdue au milieu de nulle part, c'était le *crépuscule* et je ne voyais plus très clair, j'avais froid, je m'étais égarée.
La nuit semblait remplie d'étranges mugissements, de gloussements effrayés, de sifflements doucereux, je me bouchais les oreilles, mais où étais-je donc?
C'était tout bonnement inouï! ces yeux éclairèrent l'endroit où je me trouvais et je me mis à frissonner de tout mon corps, quel était ce cauchemar? m'avait-on jeté un *sortilège*? J'aperçu un *manoir* délabré, entouré d'un cimetière, avec une clôture branlante et des mains vertes prêtes à nous tirer vers les tombes, j'étais hypnotisée, glacée par ce que je venais de voir!  Ces crânes gris, ces orbites vides et ces mâchoires souriantes, c'était un convoi de squelettes! Ils se mirent à rire, puis ils levèrent leurs mains décharnées pour pointer leurs *épées* vers nous. Leurs os cliquetaient et s'entrechoquaient! Quel spectacle macabre! Je me forçais à détourner les yeux de ces visages menaçants pour scruter les alentours afin de me sortir de ce guet-apens.
Tout à coup, mon cheval de feu, ce démon noir se mit à trembler aussi et son moteur se mit à vrombir, elle semblait  vouloir me sortir de ce piège, elle se cabra et m'emporta à vive allure traversant et se faufilant habilement à travers ces monstres qui galopaient après nous, je m'aggripais à elle, nous ne faisions plus qu'une, son rugissement devenant de plus en plus rassurant, je me retournais et vis que les squelettes rétrécissaient au fur et à mesure que ma belle m'emmenait. Ils coururent encore un moment au milieu de la route puis s'accroupirent sur leur arrière train, l'air dépité, ils nous regardaient nous enfuir.
Elle me ramena tranquillement chez moi, nous avions toutes les deux le souffle court et nous étions couvertes de boue de la tête (de fourche pour elle) aux pieds et roues, je poussai un profond soupir de soulagement, nous étions en sécurité désormais, elle me regarda d'un oeil malicieux, je lui offris donc mon toit, l'adopta  et depuis cette nuit, elle ne me quitta plus...:love: 

ps > G200 y'a rien à comprendre j'te rassure, chacun écrit ce qu'il veut


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ça manque de sexe non ? (y'a toujours eu des filles à poil et en fourure dans ce genre de récit)


sujet : Folie barbare ; Mots imposés : Épée, Sortilège, Lande, Manoir, Crépuscule

Deux jambes trop courtes sous un torse trop large. Cest ainsi quelle décrivait souvent son reflet à loccasion de quelque baignade ou encore le regret quelle avait à loccasion de rencontre inportunes avec lencadrure des barraques mal dressées qui lui servaient souvent de cantine et de logis. Cette anatomie lui pesait dautant plus alors quelle devait courir à travers de hautes herbes coupantes couvertes de givre. Ivre de lair qui lui manquait elle traçait de ses cuisses et de ses épaules un sillon perlé de sang dans la *lande *argentée par lhiver. Sa situation ne sarrangeait pas : passant de lévasion à la fuite.

Dans leffort et la douleur, son corp fatigué se tétanisait ; le relief de ses muscles marqués par les rigoles de sang donnaient limpression, dans la lueur du *crépuscule*, dune géante de marbre, nue, chassant dans la plaine.

_je mendors sur ma copie donc « à suivre »_


----------



## aricosec (30 Juin 2006)

*et alors ! , et alors ! **, et alors* ! , :afraid:  
-
NEPHOU est arrivé hé ! hé !  
sans s'presser hé hé  !  
le beau NEPHOU  ! :mouais: 
le grand NEPHOU   
-
avec son feuilleton lui aussi !  rrrRR   !   RRRRRRRRrrr !


----------



## lufograf (30 Juin 2006)

Arrgghh !
Faut attendre la saison 2 ???
Nephou ? le soleil est haut les oiseaux chantent, la nuit est finie...
Faut remettre une pi&#232;ce ?


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2006)

je suis en s&#233;minaire en plein travail&#8230; stay tuned


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

Bah alors ?
Ca sent le postage à la dernière minute, ça (sinon, c'est vache de nous appâter et de nous laisser en plan comme ça)

Sinon, merci bien, j'ai un mal de chien à savoir à qui je vais passer la main !


----------



## g200 (3 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, merci bien, j'ai un mal de chien à savoir à qui je vais passer la main !



Les résultats sont à quelle heure???
Le suspense est grand!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

g200 a dit:
			
		

> Les résultats sont à quelle heure???
> Le suspense est grand!


Fin de l'acceptation des copies à 12h pile.
Résultat dès que j'ai choisi.
Moi aussi je suis grand (oui, euh, rien à voir, mais j'avais envie de le dire)


----------



## Nephou (3 Juillet 2006)

arrg&#8230; je me d&#233;p&#234;che :rateau:


----------



## lufograf (3 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> le relief de ses muscles marqu&#233;s par les rigoles de sang donnaient l&#8217;impression, dans la lueur du *cr&#233;puscule*, d&#8217;une g&#233;ante de marbre, nue, chassant dans la plaine.



... Encore quelques efforts et elle pourrait &#233;chapper &#224; ce *sortil&#232;ge* pour enfin regagner son *manoir* et l'*&#201;p&#233;e*.

Ca y est c'est fini !!!   

Comment ca c'est un faux ?????


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> sujet : *Folie barbare*
> 
> Mots impos&#233;s :
> - Ep&#233;e
> ...




Je ne sais plus comment j'en &#233;tais arriv&#233; l&#224;... Je portais mon armure et autant d'armes que j'en pouvais porter, et je cheminais dans les mar&#233;cages naus&#233;abonds de la Vall&#233;e Maudite, escort&#233; par une bien pauvre arm&#233;e... Des nains hirsutes, des elfes fatigu&#233;s, des mercenaires peu reluisants dont la loyaut&#233; ne valait sans doute pas les pi&#232;ces d'or qu'ils avaient r&#233;clam&#233; en paiement de leurs services... 
Une poign&#233;e de quelques dizaines d'hommes, pour autant qu'on e&#251;t pu appeler hommes les cr&#233;atures qui formaient une troupe aussi baroque... 
Nous peinions &#224; avancer... La boue ralentissait nos pas... Nous ne pouvions pas nous s&#233;parer de nos armes, et nous n'avions plus de montures pour nous porter... Aux premiers hurlements de nos assaillants, j'eus &#224; peine le temps de sortir de son fourreau mon *&#233;p&#233;e* &#224; deux mains, et de prendre ma part au fracas du carnage qui venait de commencer... 

Les survivants qui m'accompagnaient encore n'eurent que le temps de me suivre &#224; la h&#226;te avant un deuxi&#232;me assaut fatal de nos assaillants... Quelques-uns de mes compagnons tomb&#232;rent sous les fl&#232;ches ennemies, tandis que nombre de cadavres d&#233;membr&#233;s ou &#233;visc&#233;r&#233;s ajoutaient d&#233;j&#224; &#224; la puanteur inh&#233;rente au lieu... Notre mission justifiait tous les sacrifices, et chacun de nous aurait donn&#233; jusqu'&#224; sa vie, jusqu'&#224; son &#226;me pour remplir la mission qui nous incombait. Il nous fallait r&#233;ussir, f&#251;t-ce au prix d'un quelconque *sortil&#232;ge*... 
Nous parv&#238;nmes bient&#244;t &#224; la Grotte aux Sorci&#232;res, o&#249; les habitantes des lieux nous soulag&#232;rent de nos derni&#232;res pi&#232;ces d'or en prix de leur assistance...
Lorsque nous quitt&#226;mes nos repoussantes h&#244;tesses, la nuit commen&#231;ait d&#233;j&#224; &#224; tomber...  

Bient&#244;t, nous f&#251;mes au coeur de la *lande*. Le ciel nocturne nous cachait insuffisamment, car la nuit &#233;tait claire, et nous restions expos&#233;s &#224; la vue de nos ennemis, dont le prochain assaut ne tarderait pas. 
Si ce n'est que le danger se manifesta cette fois sous forme de cr&#233;atures presque aussi grandes que les collines derri&#232;re lesquelles leurs monstrueuses silhouettes se dessinaient, &#224; la faveur d'une inqui&#233;tante pleine lune... 
De gigantesques dragons ail&#233;s, au nombre de trois au moins, commen&#231;aient &#224; se profiler devant nous en faisant raisonner le paysage entier de leurs sifflements hideux et du bruit flasque de leur lourde reptation... Puis ils se dress&#232;rent sur leurs pattes crochues et d&#233;ploy&#232;rent leurs immenses ailes en fondant sur nous... 
Avant qu'aucun d'entre nous n'ait pu mettre la main sur la moindre arme conventionnelle, j'ordonnai &#224; chacun d'utiliser son filtre d'invisibilit&#233;, et de diriger vers les yeux des dragons les perles magiques seules capables de les hypnotiser, transformant leurs mouvements en une hallucinante danse docile...  Bient&#244;t ils furent immobiles, au point qu'il nous fut facile de les monter... Ce n'est que sur notre ordre qu'ils se lev&#232;rent, prirent leur envol, et nous men&#232;rent malgr&#233; eux au lieu o&#249; devait s'achever notre p&#233;riple... 
Les sorci&#232;res avaient mille fois m&#233;rit&#233; leur or. 

Les immenses reptiles ail&#233;s se pos&#232;rent sans trop de bruit non loin du *manoir* que nous recherchions depuis si longtemps... L'endroit semblait d&#233;sert, et nous p&#233;n&#233;tr&#226;mes sans trop de difficult&#233; au coeur de l'inqui&#233;tante b&#226;tisse... 
Nos torches, puis nos chandelles &#233;clair&#232;rent d'immenses pi&#232;ces qui semblaient n'&#234;tre plus peupl&#233;s que de cadavres, en armure pour la plupart, et sans doute l&#224; depuis des ann&#233;es... 
Peu de temps s'&#233;coula avant que nous parvinrent les intonations d'&#233;tranges psalmodies... La jeune princesse Ceylia &#233;tait nue, et son magnifique corps vierge, &#233;cartel&#233; et encha&#238;n&#233; sur un autel, nous indiquait que le sacrifice rituel &#233;tait imminent...
Mes hommes et moi-m&#234;me livr&#232;rent aussit&#244;t une bataille soudaine contre de longues et maigres silhouettes encapuchonn&#233;es, dont les bras semblaient termin&#233;es par des mains squelettiques et griffues... 
Le sort nous fut cl&#233;ment au point que la victoire sous sembla presque facile...

Le *cr&#233;puscule* du matin baignait le paysage d'une &#233;trange lueur violette, alors que la princesse Ceylia se dirigeait vers l'un des dragons ail&#233;s, entour&#233;e de son improbable escorte...
La princesse avait &#233;t&#233; rhabill&#233;e un peu vite &#224; mon go&#251;t, et rien ne m'autoriserait jamais &#224; lui faire la cour, ni m&#234;me &#224; esp&#233;rer de sa part d'autre r&#233;compense que sa gratitude.  Sans doute les traditions de ce royaume ne le permettaient-elles pas... 
De toute fa&#231;on, ainsi en avait d&#233;cid&#233; le Ma&#238;tre de Jeu.
Mon personnage n'&#233;tait pas mort, et c'&#233;tait heureux, car il m'accompagnait d&#233;j&#224; depuis des ann&#233;es... 

Le petit matin m'&#233;tait p&#233;nible, ce jour-l&#224;, apr&#232;s vingt heures ininterrompues &#224; &#233;couter les descriptions des uns, les indications des autres, les instructions du ma&#238;tre de jeu et &#224; lancer les d&#233;s...
Maudits jeux de r&#244;les...


----------



## Nephou (3 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> arrg&#8230; je me d&#233;p&#234;che :rateau:


sujet : Folie barbare ; Mots impos&#233;s :&#8212; &#201;p&#233;e, &#8212; Sortil&#232;ge, &#8212; Lande, &#8212; Manoir, &#8212; Cr&#233;puscule
v.2 ;-)

Un bruissement, un souffle dans la plaine gel&#233;e : gauche, droite, gauche, droite, avec un l&#233;ger mais rapide balancement une silhouette f&#233;minine courait dans l&#8217;embrasement que le soleil mourant propageait au paysage. Les oscillations acc&#233;l&#233;raient. Deux jambes trop courtes pour un torse trop large. C&#8217;est ainsi qu&#8217;elle d&#233;crivait souvent son reflet &#224; l&#8217;occasion de quelque baignade ou encore le regret qu&#8217;elle avait &#224; l&#8217;occasion de rencontre importunes avec l&#8217;encadrement des baraques branlantes qui lui servaient souvent de cantine ou de logis. Cette anatomie lui pesait d&#8217;autant plus alors qu&#8217;elle devait courir &#224; travers de hautes herbes coupantes couvertes de givre. Ivre de l&#8217;air qui lui manquait elle tra&#231;ait de ses cuisses et de ses &#233;paules un sillon perl&#233; de sang dans la *lande* argent&#233;e par l&#8217;hiver. Sa situation ne s&#8217;arrangeait pas : passant de l&#8217;&#233;vasion &#224; la fuite. Elle pensa aux pr&#233;c&#233;dents jours avant de chasser toute pens&#233;e : elle n&#8217;avait pas le temps.

Enfin tout s&#8217;obscurcit ; tout se tut.

Dans l&#8217;effort et la douleur, son corps fatigu&#233; se t&#233;tanisait ; le relief de ses muscles marqu&#233;s par les rigoles de sang donnaient l&#8217;impression, dans la lueur du *cr&#233;puscule*, d&#8217;une g&#233;ante de marbre, nue, chassant dans la plaine. Les derniers rayons sublim&#232;rent l&#8217;illusion avant de la tuer. De nouveau elle &#233;tait le gibier. Elle ne pouvait voir ses poursuivant mais elle imaginait le souffle de leurs limiers se m&#234;lant au sien. C&#8217;est alors qu&#8217;elle chut. Ses regards d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;s en arri&#232;re lui avaient masqu&#233; les racines affleurantes d&#8217;un ch&#234;ne, sans doute plusieurs fois centenaire, plant&#233; au milieu de nulle-part. &#201;puis&#233;e, allong&#233;e de toute sa nudit&#233; elle ressentit le froid de la terre envahir son ventre. Elle rampa jusqu&#8217;au tronc et p&#233;niblement s&#8217;y adossa ; elle &#233;tait pr&#234;te &#224; en finir. Les yeux ferm&#233;s, elle fit appel au seul *sortil&#232;ge* qu&#8217;elle connaissait, fille d&#8217;esclave, l&#8217;incantation que l&#8217;on psalmodiait lors de l&#8217;adieu aux morts. Sa voix s&#8217;&#233;leva en silence, dans la nuit et les feuille s&#8217;agit&#232;rent comme troubl&#233;es par son souffle muet.

Enfin tout s&#8217;obscurcit ; tout se tut.

Elle se laissa porter par son dernier r&#234;ve. Elle courait dans la plaine, sous le soleil, ivre de libert&#233;. Elle dansait et chantait, port&#233;e par une joie qu&#8217;elle ne pouvait garder pour elle, qu&#8217;elle ne pouvait taire. Elle vivait tout en un instant. Elle se couvrait de feuille. Elle y red&#233;couvrait encore et encore l&#8217;amour. Elle vibrait de tout son corps : elle avait soif et faim&#8230; elle se gorgeait d&#8217;excitation, de plaisir&#8230; elle s&#8217;offrait et s&#8217;abandonnait&#8230; elle recevait de mille choses, de mille personnes. Elle y red&#233;couvrit la force. Nul ne lui r&#233;sistait. Elle couvrait son corps de sang plus encore que d&#8217;amants. Elle brandissait haches et *&#233;p&#233;es*. Elle &#233;tait la femme nue, puissante, qui faisait fr&#233;mir hommes femmes de d&#233;sir et de peur. Courtis&#233;e des rois et de leurs &#233;pouses elle &#233;tait puissante. Elle hantait leurs r&#234;ves et leurs *manoirs*.

Enfin tout s&#8217;obscurcit ; tout se tut.

Elle se r&#233;veilla au contact de l&#8217;acier. La lune caressait d&#233;sormais son corps marbr&#233;. Elle se sentait troubl&#233;e, gonfl&#233;e et l&#233;g&#232;rement humide. Le souffle court, les bras et les cuisses t&#233;tanis&#233;s. Elle serrait les poings sur la garde de deux couteaux aux lames courbes et effil&#233;es. Autour d&#8217;elle la mort.

Enfin tout s&#8217;&#233;claircit ; tout se tut. Elle se leva&#8230;


----------



## imimi (3 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Fin de l'acceptation des copies &#224; 12h pile.
> R&#233;sultat d&#232;s que j'ai choisi.


 
Gnarf gnarf gnarf, 12h24 c'est trop tard Nephou !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mouhahahahahahahahahah !!!!



Ben quoi :rose: 
On peut toujours r&#234;ver nan ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

Bah, les horaires...

beaucoup de participants, des nouveaux, des agueris, pas mal de bonnes choses - en vrac et en en oubliant sûrement, l'originalité du foot/barbare, un clin d'oeil au quai Branly, du maître du jeu en forme de madeleine proustienne pour moi...

Et puis, cette folie barbare là : 


			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Elle se laissa porter par son dernier rêve. Elle courait dans la plaine, sous le soleil, ivre de liberté. Elle dansait et chantait, portée par une joie quelle ne pouvait garder pour elle, quelle ne pouvait taire. Elle vivait tout en un instant. Elle se couvrait de feuille. Elle y redécouvrait encore et encore lamour. Elle vibrait de tout son corps : elle avait soif et faim elle se gorgeait dexcitation, de plaisir elle soffrait et sabandonnait elle recevait de mille choses, de mille personnes. Elle y redécouvrit la force. Nul ne lui résistait. Elle couvrait son corps de sang plus encore que damants. Elle brandissait haches et *épées*. Elle était la femme nue, puissante, qui faisait frémir hommes femmes de désir et de peur. Courtisée des rois et de leurs épouses elle était puissante. Elle hantait leurs rêves et leurs *manoirs*.


comme un rappel, un écho de chose que j'ai essayé, tenté, une vibration qui me rappelle des trucs.

Bon, verdict : nephou.
A toi la main.

Et un bye-bye estival du Ponk aux maniaques du texte - rendez-vous à la rentrée.


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Bah, les horaires...
> 
> beaucoup de participants, des nouveaux, des agueris, pas mal de bonnes choses - en vrac et en en oubliant s&#251;rement, l'originalit&#233; du foot/barbare, un clin d'oeil au quai Branly, du ma&#238;tre du jeu en forme de madeleine proustienne pour moi...
> 
> ...


Alors bravo !
 
_rendez-vous &#224; la rentr&#233;e_ ?!?!?
Juillet ao&#251;t septembre... et puis quoi ? Quelle ann&#233;e ? Toujours pr&#233;ciser l'ann&#233;e S.V.P.
Quelle &#233;poque !
_Gnarf gnarf gnarf, 12h24 c'est trop tard Nephou !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Nephou (3 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Bah, les horaires...
> 
> beaucoup de participants, des nouveaux, des agueris, pas mal de bonnes choses - en vrac et en en oubliant s&#251;rement, l'originalit&#233; du foot/barbare, un clin d'oeil au quai Branly, du ma&#238;tre du jeu en forme de madeleine proustienne pour moi...
> 
> ...


Merci 

bon, le *th&#232;me* est :_ aime ton prochain
_les *mots* : &#8212; viandox, &#8212; courge, &#8212; Uilleann pipe, &#8212; glisser, &#8212;  Wisteria floribunda
le *d&#233;lai* : &#8212;&#8250; 17 juillet 206 &#224; midi


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> bon, le *thème* est :_ aime ton prochain
> _les *mots* :  viandox,  courge,  Uilleann pipe,  glisser,   Wisteria floribunda
> le *délai* :  17 juillet 206 à midi


Bravo Nephou!  

Intéressant sujet, par ailleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Alors bravo !
> 
> _rendez-vous à la rentrée_ ?!?!?
> Juillet août septembre... et puis quoi ? Quelle année ? Toujours préciser l'année S.V.P.
> ...


Septembre 2006 pour le retour du Ponk.
Ah là là, comment qu'on dirait la bande annonce d'un blockbuster américain !!!!
L'a pris la grosse tête, le Ponk.

"Aimer le prochain"
C'est un slogan d'insatisfaite, ou de collectionneuse, ça...
Ouais, ok, heureusement que je pars, pas trop qualifié pour le sujet en cours.


----------



## aricosec (3 Juillet 2006)

ça aucun probléme, vive NEPHOU   
-
d'autant plus que son devoir va amener du sexe,
viandox, courge,pipe , glisser ,  :rose: 
-
je vais m'appliquer,


----------



## NED (3 Juillet 2006)

Ouais bravo Nephou....!!!!
 

A MORT PONKHEAD !!!
lol


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a aucun probl&#233;me, vive NEPHOU
> -
> je vais m'appliquer,


Et vas-y donc, la mod&#233;ro-louange ne peut pas nuire...


----------



## Gilbertus (3 Juillet 2006)

Bravo, Bravissimo... Et tout ce qui va avec.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

bravo à Nephou  et bonnes vacances au zentil ponk ponk fais attention à toi hein et reviens nous en super ponk !:love: 

y'a des mots qui m'échappent dans le sujet proposé:rose:


----------



## imimi (4 Juillet 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> y'a des mots qui m'échappent dans le sujet proposé:rose:


C'est "courge" que tu comprends pas ?  :mouais:


----------



## NED (4 Juillet 2006)

_Hihi...en fait ils zont même pas vu mon message caché avant ...hihi!
 _


----------



## g200 (6 Juillet 2006)

Bravo à Nephou!! 
Et bonnes vacances à tous!!!!!  
J'suis comme PonkHead je rentre pour la rentrée 2006.
En attendant, je vais aller au soleil y tout, y tout!


----------



## aricosec (7 Juillet 2006)

on, le thème est : aime ton prochain
les mots : &#8212; viandox, &#8212; courge, &#8212; Uilleann pipe, &#8212; glisser, &#8212; Wisteria floribunda
le délai : &#8212;&#8250; 17 juillet 206 à midi
-
l'avance etait pénible,les arbres se dressaient vaillamment,comme dernier
rempart a l'intrusion des hommes,les porteurs,qui marchaient en tête au 
début,s'étaient un a un laissés distancés par les explorateurs,la savane
qu'ils auraienta franchir,etait un piege,les lions,les guepards,les 
serpents foisonnaient,a l'heure du repas,il ne faisait pas bon etre en tete.
quelques grognements les avaient prevenus,le marché etait ouvet,
la table allait etre dressé pour les carnivores.
sans oublier la tribu des FLORIBUNDA,dont le chef WISTERIA 1er,vieille
noblesse de ce pays,qui avait des dents super blanche.

*[page de pub/on]( pour des dents super blanche ,choisissez COLGATE au fluor)*
_*[page de pub/off]*_
*excusez les contraintes de l'edition, *
wisteria lui même etait un maitre queue,selon les viandes de la chasse,
c'est lui qui cuisinait ou pas,les blondes lui plaisait particulierement,
leur fumet se rehaussait volontiers d'une cuillere de VIANDOX.
les vieillards sans dent etait chargés du gratage des os,dans la jungle
, rien ne se perd,un bouillie etait ainsi recolté,les femmes finissaient de
les mixer dans une noix de coco,c'etait le premier repas de bébé.
les vieux baroudeurs servait a nourrir les soldats et ouvriers plombiers
(pourquoi plombier me direz vous,parce que le dernier m'a laissé dans la m...
)
les marmites au nombre de six,etait allumées le même jour,les cuisines
roulantes faisaient des prix,aussi plusieurs village se reunissaient au moment
du festin,quand quelques cranes avaient eté rompus equivalant de la glace
pour nous,les langues se deliaient,
"qui veut une main grillée aux sarments de vigne ? "
"j'ai deux chipolatas de boyaus de rouquine qui marche "
" elle est belle ma vessie de papy fourré aux anchois"
un veritable esprit de famille régnait.
ce repas pantagruelique,avait viré a l'orgie,wisteria avait quitté la table,
une blondinette lui avait été reservée,cependant,fatigué de cette journée
de chasse,il ne pensait qu'a dormir,il verrait bien demain comment faire
pour GLISSER une pose dans son emploi du temps,la population du village
repute,chiante , lui foutrait la paix toute la journée,
il pensait quand même qu'il attaquerait le dejeuner avec son plat favori,
" le gratin de blondinette aux COURGES" qui faisait sa reputation.
bon an mal an,tout les chefs de tribus,reussissaient a faire un detour
par son village, a l'inssu de bobonne.prevenu d'avance,il les accueillait
avec plaisir,il leur preparait souvent quelques toasts de rouquines confites
comme amuse gueule.personne ne sortait de la jungle
seul le missionnaire aricosec,avait grace a leurs yeux
c'est lui qui leur avait tout appris un jour
ainsi sa statut tronait au milieu du village,main levé sur la population
"AIME TON PROCHAIN"
"et ça au moment ou les peuplades mourraient de faim"
[page de pub/on]("*pour une digestion facile prenez les pastilles UILLEANN PIPE*")
[page de pub/off]
*désolé  *


----------



## imimi (7 Juillet 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *désolé  *


Ben faut pas, ça m'a fait marrer moa  
Heu sinon perso j'suis pas mais alors pas du tout inspirée pour le moment...
J'vais voir si dans le train ce soir je serais plus en forme


----------



## Nephou (8 Juillet 2006)

merci &#8217;rico pour cette fraiche premi&#232;re contribution


----------



## NED (9 Juillet 2006)

En forme le rico !!!


----------



## aricosec (13 Juillet 2006)

en fait si on mettait les delais le 24 decembre
personne n'ecrirait avant le *23      :hein: *
*-*
*et qu'est ce que je vais lire **moi d'ici là* !


----------



## NED (16 Juillet 2006)

Et bien d'Ici-là, vous tous qui aimez raconter des histoires,
vous pouvez jouez et participer avec nous a ce nouveau thread : IL ETAIT UNE FOIS !

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3882417#post3882417

Viendez-viendez !


----------



## Nephou (17 Juillet 2006)

on devrait pas donner de sujet pendant les vacances 


  

_bon ben y'a pas trop de suspens on dirait _


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> _bon ben y'a pas trop de suspens on dirait _



 On fait ce qu'on peut, mon bon Monsieur... :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> bon, le th&#232;me est : aime ton prochain
> les mots : &#8212; viandox, &#8212; courge, &#8212; Uilleann pipe, &#8212; glisser, &#8212; Wisteria floribunda
> le d&#233;lai : &#8212;&#8250; 17 juillet 206 &#224; midi


Sean avait connu des jours meilleurs. 
Une simple soupe relev&#233;e de _Viandox_ en guise de d&#238;ner, dans la petite maison de pierres qu'il venait d'acqu&#233;rir dans les Basses Terres, en &#201;cosse. Il avait d&#251; fuir l'Irlande du Nord, rejet&#233; par les Britanniques &#224; cause de ses id&#233;es ind&#233;pendantistes, et chass&#233; par l'IRA du fait de son refus de soutenir la lutte arm&#233;e. Il avait pourtant longtemps cru pouvoir compter de vrais amis au sein de la communaut&#233; catholique comme au sein de la communaut&#233; protestante. Aujourd'hui, les bellicistes les plus radicaux semblaient en position de force.

Il ne restait que peu de choses &#224; Sean. Cette modeste maison, dans le jardin de laquelle il avait r&#233;ussi &#224; faire pousser quelques vari&#233;t&#233;s de _courge_s, essentiellement destin&#233;es &#224; sa consommation personnelle, et quelques vari&#233;t&#233;s de fleurs dont il n'&#233;tait pas peu fier. Et tout juste assez d'argent pour survivre, en attendant de pouvoir trouver un emploi. C'&#233;tait d&#233;sormais l&#224; qu'il voulait s'&#233;tablir. Loin du tumulte des armes, des guerres, et des multiples trahisons. Loin de tant de souvenirs douloureux.

De l'Irlande, Sean n'avait conserv&#233; qu'un seul souvenir, et pas le moins encombrant. Des _Uilleann pipe_s, seul instrument dont il avait jamais su jouer, et qui lui rappelaient certains des meilleurs moments pass&#233;s avec ses amis irlandais, s'il pouvait encore se les rappeler en ces termes. 
Sean avait perdu des &#234;tres chers dans chacun des deux camps. Un jour, il n'en doutait pas, toute l'Irlande serait ind&#233;pendante du Royaume Uni. Et l'on y vivrait enfin en paix. 

Il aimerait toujours passionn&#233;ment Sarah, dont la vie avait &#233;t&#233; fauch&#233;e par une balle perdue, sans doute tir&#233;e par un soldat britannique. Jamais son souvenir ne le quitterait, et il ne n'imaginait pas qu'on e&#251;t pu lui reprocher de ne pas l'avoir aim&#233;e, au pr&#233;texte qu'il avait refus&#233; de la venger. On l'avait m&#234;me accus&#233; de l&#226;chet&#233;, et il fut consid&#233;r&#233; comme un paria par ceux-l&#224; m&#234;mes dont il avait toujours &#233;t&#233; persuad&#233; de d&#233;fendre la cause de la meilleure fa&#231;on. Sean n'avait pu s'emp&#234;cher de _glisser_ dans l'alcoolisme et la d&#233;ch&#233;ance sociale. Il assumait cette partie de sa vie, mais la page &#233;tait d&#233;sormais tourn&#233;e. 

Pour l'instant, Sean n'aspirait qu'&#224; apprivoiser sa solitude, avant de pouvoir &#224; nouveau chercher sa place dans la communaut&#233; des hommes. Il ne savait pas de quoi sa vie serait faite demain, mais il voulait en tout cas ne jamais abandonner la cause de l'Irlande. Et encore moins celle de la paix. 
Et d&#232;s qu'il le pourrait &#224; nouveau, il consacrerait de son temps aux autres. Aimer son prochain, non pas seulement pour le plaisir de se sentir utile, mais parce que c'&#233;tait sans doute la seule fa&#231;on d'&#233;viter &#224; d'autres certains des traumatismes par lesquels il &#233;tait pass&#233;. 
Gr&#226;ce &#224; des graines qui lui avaient &#233;t&#233; donn&#233;es par une voisine et &#224; quelques conseils, Sean avait r&#233;ussi &#224; faire pousser dans son jardin de belles fleurs aux larges p&#233;tales violets. Une vari&#233;t&#233; de _Wisteria floribunda_, commun&#233;ment appel&#233;e "glycine du Japon"...


----------



## Nephou (17 Juillet 2006)

merci 

je prolonge un petit peu le d&#233;lai des fois que&#8230;


----------



## aricosec (18 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> je prolonge un petit peu le délai des fois que&#8230;


_
a non, ça suffit,   je monte dans ma caisse, sartrouville est a deux pas,si tu n'a pas donné
la reponse avant ce soir,je dirais a tes voisins qui tu est,et ou je t'ai rencontré l'autre soir  
on verra si ils approuveront ton habillement, ..........pon,.................lotte.............
.........orge.............ose...........et talons hauts   :afraid:


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> _
> Ah non, ça suffit,
> ...je dirai a tes voisins qui tu es, et où je t'ai rencontré l'autre soir


Enfin, on va savoir où l'arico traîne son âme en peine...


----------



## Nephou (18 Juillet 2006)

Merci &#224; mes valeureux contributeurs. Il est dur de les d&#233;partager avec leurs styles si diff&#233;rents.

Bon&#8230; comme il faut un vainqueur, je prime les *tribulations aricos&#232;ches* 

MAIS

pour la suite :
&#8212; &#224; rico de donner le th&#232;me et le d&#233;lai 
&#8212; &#224; human_fly de donner les mots

en piste !


----------



## aricosec (18 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Merci à mes valeureux contributeurs. Il est dur de les départager avec leurs styles si différents.
> 
> Bon&#8230; comme il faut un vainqueur, je prime les *tribulations aricosèches*
> 
> ...


de quoi de quoi ? ,on jugerai le papy gateux,je choisirais les mots moi meme
théthéme*...la fin des croisades*
-
cacaca.....valele...liere .*cavaliere*
ch..ch..*chateau.*
bonbon..bonbonnn..*bonbonniere*
jouuuuuu..jou..*jouvenceau*
puce..puce..*pucelage*
-
29 juillet,le compteur demarre
tic...tac..tic...tac
et de plus je jouerai a blanc ,comme le reste d'ailleurs


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Bon comme il faut un vainqueur, je prime les *tribulations aricosèches*
> 
> (...)


 Bravo aricosec!


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> de quoi de quoi ? ,on jugerai le papy gateux,je choisirais les mots moi meme
> théthéme*...la fin des croisades*


 OK, pas de problèmes. 


			
				aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> cacaca.....valele...liere .*cavaliere*
> ch..ch..*chateau.*
> bonbon..bonbonnn..*bonbonniere*
> ...


 C'est noté. 

Maintenant, il n'y a plus qu'à participer...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

bravo naricot ! (c'est pour la rime:rose: ):love:


----------



## aricosec (25 Juillet 2006)

---Théme...la fin des croisades
-MOTS =--.cavaliere--chateau--bonbonniere--jouvenceau--pucelage
-
quand le roi richard revint de guerre,tra la la !
dés qu'il posa pied a terre, tra la la !
il entra dans un CHATEAU ,ho ho ho !
et demanda un verre d'eau, ho ho ho !
une belle CAVALIERE,au port fiere
lui ouvrit sa BONBONNIERE la la lére !
aussitot et sans maniere ce seigneur
entrouvrit son grand manteau, plein d'ardeur
il lui dit vois tu j'ai la ,bien de quoi
contenter une fille comme toi,n'est ce pas
c'etait un manteau de zouave,par bonheur 
il lui ota son PUCELAGE, haut les coeurs
par malheur un JOUVENCEAU,le coeur gros
mit le feu au grand chateau,c'est pas d'pot
les deux amants rendirent l'ame,enlacées
et perirent dans les flammes,consumées


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juillet 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> de quoi de quoi ? ,on jugerai le papy gateux,je choisirais les mots moi meme
> théthéme*...la fin des croisades*
> -
> cacaca.....valele...liere .*cavaliere*
> ...


 Ainsi donc des croisades, il ne resterait rien?... 
Plus de mâles épopées, plus d'équipées guerrières?...
Plus rien à composer, aucun alexandrin?...
Plus de césure osée, ni de rime _*cavalière*_?...

Il reste un lieu pourtant, pour de nouveaux croisés.
Ceux dont les ménestrels sauront faire des héros.
Et l'on saura un jour, en vers se rappeler
Les batailles et conquêtes de ce fameux *château*...

Oyez!... Oyez, seigneurs le récit de *céans*,
Découvrez les arcanes d'un pouvoir éphémère, 
Que l'on défend pourtant, comme d'impétueux enfants
Collectionnant les points dedans leur _*bonbonnière*_...  

Prenez-vous à rêver à d'héroïques victoires,
Des luttes et des conquêtes, de nouveaux échafauds,  
Le temps d'un simple jeu, prenez-vous à y croire, 
Ainsi que le ferait un naïf _*jouvenceau*_.

Franchissez donc le pas, entrez dans la bataille,
Choisissez-vous un camp, partez à l'abordage
Des voix à récolter, des ralliements canailles...
Venez vous amuser, perdez votre _*pucelage*_...


----------



## aricosec (29 Juillet 2006)

*reouverture en septembre,sauf contre ordre HUMAN-FLY *
_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

(Oui, je suis en avance,
Oui j'ai pris quelques libertés avec les mots imposés.)



Au pas lent des chevaux avançait la troupe. Sire Hugues venait en tête, sa haute et lourde silhouette quelque peu avachie sur la croupe large de son ronsin, son page Arthur venant ensuite, menant Alépine, fier destrier arabe, par la longe.
Les hommes darmes, sergents de pieds et valetaille piétinaient derrière, encourageant les mules tirant les pesants chariots du butin de la croisade.
Lheure du retour en les verdoyantes collines humides de la pluie à peine finie sur leur natale Normandie. Et au loin, à moitié noyée dans la brume, comme le phare pour le marin au long cours, le haut crénelé du donjon du château, demeure de ses ancêtres depuis le temps du feu et de lacier de la conquête, la venue de ses pères chevelus et barbus sur leurs longs drakars peints de figures de sang.
Des neiges du nord aux plaines vertes puis à la fournaise de la Terre Sainte, comme la geste vivante de sa famille, lépée à la main, la faim au ventre et lambition au coeur.
Sire Hugues se sentit redevenir jouvenceau à apercevoir ainsi soudain, pâle comme une démoniaque chimère, la pierre solide ayant abrité ses enfances et, pour la première fois depuis quils avaient posé le pied dans le port de Marseille, après une traversée pour le moins houleuse et mouvementée, lombre dun sourire apparut sur sa rude face.
Mais aussitôt, sa mâchoire se crispa et ses pensées se firent plus sombre que jamais.
Car dans cette tour aperçue dabord comme un havre lattendait Clotheberge la blonde, Clotheberge la fragile, aux chairs gonflées deau, flasques, impavides, Clotheberge à lentrejambe croupissant dans la pisse et lacier depuis trois ans à cause de sa furie jalouse, le poil là sans doute plus rude que la barbe du plus aguerri de ses soldat et envahi par une vermine autrement plus résistante et sauvage que les pires cavaliers mahométants...
Et, une fois encore, lui revinrent en mémoire les délices de lorient, les filles lisses et épilées aux formes doiseau comme sculptées dans la toison entre leurs cuisses parfumées, en lamour toutes en douceur sucrée comme les loukoums dont se gavait la troupe, les jeunes hommes plus lisses que pucelles, aux yeux damandes et aux consentements chantés dune voix douce - plaisirs coupables et interdits, mais Dieu aurait bien assez de léternité pour les lui faire payer et encore ne serait-ce rien à côté de son devoir de procréation avec la dodue et cochonnesquement rose Clotheberge, aussi repoussante que la bonbonnière dargent quil lui ramenait dorient...
La fin des croisades, vraiment!
Avec un frisson de regret pour les trois années passées, sire Hugues se prit à espérer que le prochain pape soit aussi fou que le précédent...
Jérusalem ! Jérusalem !


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2006)

Le PonkPonk a dû bien s'ennuyer en vacances...
Son retour avant l'heure est de mauvais augure.
Dure !   Dure !
Va falloir se remettre à délirer.
Pas toujours facile.
Et puis je ne suis jamais parti en croisade !!!
Pas même contre le dopage dans le sport professionnel...


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> (Oui, je suis en avance,
> Oui j'ai pris quelques libertés avec les mots imposés.)
> 
> 
> ...





			
				loustic a dit:
			
		

> Le PonkPonk a dû bien s'ennuyer en vacances...
> Son retour avant l'heure est de mauvais augure.
> Dure !   Dure !
> Va falloir se remettre à délirer.
> ...


Merci pour ces contributions hors sessions.  

Par ailleurs, mon petit doigt m'a dit que l'actuelle version de ce thread allait sans doute bientôt fermer, et que la prochaine ouvrirait dans la foulée.  
J'ouvrirai donc une prochaine session dès l'ouverture de la V3 de ce thrtead, soit sans doute dans la journée de demain. 


Donc, à bientôt tout le monde.


----------

